#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-29
<MK-BB> Seony 흥
<Seony> MK-BB: why
<MK-BB> 깨워주신다구해서 은근 기대
<Seony> MK-BB: 안그래도 어제 alarm 해놨는데, 나보고 잠 안잔다면서요.
<MK-BB> bundo: 백업서버 어케 하실생각?
<bundo> 오즈가 할꺼임
<MK-BB> 전 우선은 T-ara.biz로 dns하나 잡아줄거임
<MK-BB> 리버스 되게
<suapapa> 다음 스크린세이버 deb로 만들었는데 혹시 시험 가능하신 분 계신가요?
<twinsenx> :D
<bundo> 아흐 감기 진짜 안낳는 군유
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 여러분 감기 조심 하십시유 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<twinsenx> 옙. 저는 감기기운이 슬며시 올라치면 미리 갈근탕 1봉지 1000원 또는 쌍감탕 1병 500원 미리 털어넣습니다 :( 결근은 곧 감봉이기에 냠...
<twinsenx> 술을 드시면 인후염이나 비후염이 빨리 안 나으실거에염 :) 잠시 술을 금하시는 쎈스를
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 갈근탕이라 음 ...
<twinsenx> 제 체질이 감기초입에는 종합감기약 캡슐보다 한약성분이 왠지? 잘 먹어주시는 ê±° 가터서요 :) 효능은 사람마다 차이가 다른 듯 하옵니다./ 알라딘에 동시에 주문했는데 "헤드퍼스트 웹 디자인" 먼저 배송되고 "웰컴 투 우분투(이준희 저, 우분투포럼 감수)"는 12월 초에 배송되는군여. 새삼스럽지만 우분투데탑에서 카드결제하니ê
<bundo> jasonjang 님 전화 좀 주시와유
<jasonjang> hi~ bundo
<bundo> 전화좀 주시와유
<bundo> ^^;
<jasonjang> 앗, 전화는 좀 후에 드리께여.
<jasonjang> 지금 잠깐 딴 통화중. 좀 길어지는...
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> wet님 잘 지내시죠
<bundo> 뉴질랜드 ?
<bundo> 낚시 좀 가시나유 ?
<wet>  필리핀 인데요
<wet>  ..
<bundo> 마져 쩝
<bundo> 에고 치매 .....ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 아 필리핀 투엔이원 산다라 팍의 고향이군요 :) 직장 때려치우면 산다라 팍 헤어스타일 함 해보고 싶었는디 ㅋ
<bundo> 산다라 팍 구글링중
<bundo> 여자 잖아유 ?
<bundo> 여자 배우인가 음
<twinsenx> 미래는 근미래는 더욱더욱 유니섹스모드로 갈거임미다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 에고 제가 이러니 대학생들하고 말이 안통하나 봐유
<bundo> twinsenx 우리 소세미나에 이제 여자분들도 옵니더
<bundo> 무지 발전 한거죠 으하하
<bundo> 12월18일에 소세미나겸 송년회 합니더
<bundo> 혹시 시간좀 맞쳐 보십시유 ^^;
<twinsenx> 오홋? 어느 분이? cklove님은 아직 쁘앙스에 계시겠고... 펄 전문가 렉스러브님이 오셨나봐유?
<twinsenx> 옙 ^^; 시간 무지 맞추고 싶습니다~ 어여 주40시간 근무제가 되었음 좋겠어여
<bundo> 아 이번에는 서울여대 리눅스 동아리 분이 왔었어유
<bundo> 다음 모임에 왕창 대리고 오라고 했심 으헤헤
<jasonjang> 114
<bundo> 넵
<twinsenx> 아핫 ^^ 서울여대 동아리분중에서 어여 닉시픽셀처럼 유튜브 셀러브레티 나오길 앙망하나이다~ 닉시픽셀이 게임 개발회사 직원이라서 그런지 로지텍에서도 새 제품 간접홍보를 위해서 인터뷰 나오고 그러더군요.
<twinsenx> 게임 인터페이스나 게임쪽에서 오피니언 리더인 셈이니까여. 닉시픽셀 유튜브 채널을 자주 방문하면 우분투나 리눅스 민트쪽 설치나 어플 소개, 안내 클립을 볼 수 있어서 저처럼 초보한테는 좋았거든요. 닉시픽셀은 한 때 젠투도 시도해봤던듯한데 컴파일때문에 하~악을 뗬나봅디더 :) 작년부터 최근까지는 여전히 우분투 만만
<jasonjang> hi~ twinsenx 외계어??
<bundo> 허거거걱
<Seony> bundo: 안녕하세요
<bundo> Seony 하이루
<Seony> bundo: 예전에 그 행안부 제출했던 안건은 아직 결정 안났죠?
<bundo> 네 결정은 아직
<jasonjang> Seony; LTNC ~
<Seony> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<bundo> 그러나 여러 여건들이 좋아 지고 있습니다
<Seony> 그렇군요. 잘되야 할텐데...
<bundo> 우리 코분투 전시 부스 만들었어유
<bundo> 히히
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요. 뭔가 하나씩 눈에 보이는 게 늘어나고 있네요
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> 영국 가야죠 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> jasonjang: 히히 ^^;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<bundo> 쩝 4차 였는데 ㅎㅎ http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14156
<bundo> 유명환 저친구 진짜 프로임
<bundo> 대단
<bundo> 아 마져 이번에 코분투 소개 판넬 만드는거 Seony 님 도움좀 받는건디 쩝
<bundo> 그냥 메일 보내 줄테니 보시와요
<Seony> 판넬이라면 어떤 건데요?
<Seony> 넵
<bundo> 이미 만들어 버렸삼 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 지메일로 보냈습니더
<Seony> 인쇄용 팸플릿이에요?
<bundo> 전시 부스 뒤에 붙는 판넬이죠
<Seony> 아
<bundo> 큰 크기의 그 왜 .. ㅁ
<Seony> 오타는 좀 보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 깔끔하게 잘 만들었네요
<bundo> 헤헤
<bundo> 나중에 PPT 좀 만들어 주세유
<bundo> 늑대와여우 코분투 탑재 PC 출시 보도자료
<bundo> 제가 내용 만들테니 오타와 수정을 좀 해주세유 ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<locofrank> 안녕하세요. 혹시 docky의 설정을 완전히 지우는 방법을 알 수 있을까요?
<bundo> 어 설정이  있을 것입니다.
<bundo> 저는 현재 docky 설치를 안해서 ...
<bundo>  .으로 시작하는 곳중
<locofrank> 설정이 있다는 말씀은
<locofrank> find로 찾아봤는데
<bundo>  .local 또는 .config 보십시오
<locofrank> 음.. 노틸러스에서 찾기로 해서 docky를 찾았는데 안나오면
<bundo> 음 설치를 했다가 지워 볼까요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 잠시 기다려 주십시오
<locofrank> 흠.. 죄송합니다.
<locofrank> 다름이 아니라 날씨 애플릿이 작동을 제대로 안해서
<locofrank> 완전히 지우고 다시 설치해보려고 하는데 잘 안되네요
<bundo> 지울때 purge 써도 개인 설정 안지워 지던가요 ?
<locofrank> 제가 초보라
<locofrank> 시냅틱으로 완전히 지우기 해서
<locofrank> 지우는 것 밖에 모르겠습니다
<bundo> sudo apt-get purge docky
<locofrank> 이미 삭제한 경우에는 안먹히죠?
<bundo> 워더 더하는 중 ^^;
<locofrank> 다시 설치하고 지워보겠습니다
<bundo> 인천 넣었고 ..
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1291031702.png
<locofrank> 아.. 다른 컴퓨터에서는 잘 나옵니다
<locofrank> 그런데 지금 사용하고 있는 새 노트북에서는 무한으로 정보만 읽고
<locofrank> 나오질 않아서요
<bundo> 우선 설정이요
<bundo>  ~/.gconf/apps/docky-2
<bundo> 고요
<locofrank> purge로 지워도 안되네요 다시 삭제해보겠습니다.
<bundo> 그리고 또 있나 음
<bundo>  ~/.gconf/apps/docky-2 이거 지우십시오
<bundo> 홈에 ...
<bundo> .gconf/apps/docky-2 이거 지우십시오
<locofrank> 삭제하고
<locofrank> 지우는거죠?
<bundo> 그리고 ~/.local/share/docky
<bundo> 이거요
<bundo> 두군데 개인 설정 파일들이 있군요 ^^;
<bundo> 노틸러스 홈 열고 Ctrl+H 하십시오
<bundo> 콘트롤 + dpdlcl
<bundo> 콘트롤 + 에이치
<locofrank> 넵
<locofrank> 지금 찾고 있습니다
<bundo> 헉 잠시 외출을..
<bundo> 성공 하서비시오
<bundo> 성공 하십시오
<locofrank> 헉 감사합니다
<bundo> locofrank 잘 고쳐 졌나요 ?
<locofrank> 그게
<MK-BB> .
<locofrank> 날씨 애플릿은 다른 곳에 저장이 되나봐요 다른 건 다 지워지는데
<locofrank> 그건 안지워지더라구요
<locofrank> 그런데 잠시 외출하신 동안 이거저거 건드려보다가
<locofrank> 문제를 찾긴 찾았습니다
<locofrank> docky 문제가 아니라 네트워크 매니저 이거 문제인데
<locofrank> 이게 더 이상하네요
<locofrank> 제가 무선랜 접속으로 wicd를 사용하고 있습니다
<bundo> 날씨는요
<bundo> 스샷
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1291034904.png
<locofrank> 원래 10.10에 있는 기본 네트워크 매니저를 안쓰구요
<locofrank> 네트워크 매니저로 접속하면 날씨가 나옵니다.
<bundo> .gconf/apps/docky-2/WeatherDocklet/WeatherPreferences 에 저장 됩니다.
<locofrank> wicd로 접속하면 안되구요
<locofrank> docky 문제가 아닌 것 같습니다.
<bundo> gedit ~/.gconf/apps/docky-2/WeatherDocklet/WeatherPreferences/%gconf.xml  해보시면 ^^;
<locofrank> 저 분도님 저게 문제가 아니라 무선 접속 하는 방법에 따라서 나오고 안나오고 합니다.
<bundo> 에고 이제 docky  지워야징
<bundo> 네 알겠습니더
<locofrank> wicd로 접속하는게 네트워크 매니저로 접속하는 것과 차이가 있는지요
<bundo> 글쎄요 음
<locofrank> 기본 패널에 있는 날씨 애플릿도 그렇고 독키에 있는 날씨 애플릿도 그렇고
<locofrank> 네트워크 매니저로 무선랜에 접속해야지만 정보를 받아 오네요
<bundo> 저는 녹북은 그냥 네떡 매니저 씁니더
<locofrank> 그러시면 다른 곳에서
<locofrank> 접속하실때마다 설정을 다시 해주시나요?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 다른 곳에는 알아서 또 거기꺼로 잡아 줍니다
<locofrank> 게다가 지금 구글링하고 있는데 부팅할때마다 수동으로 enable wireless 이걸 체크해주어야 합니다.
<locofrank> 허.. 그런가요
<bundo> 전 그냥 알아서 잡아 줍니다 거기 에 있는 무선 중 제일 좋은걸 선택해주더라고요
<locofrank> 그럼 부팅할때 자동으로 접속이 되시나요?
<bundo> 넵
<bundo> 로그인후 3초정도 안에 무선 연결 됩니다.
<locofrank> 미치겄네요.. 제껀 왜 안될까요. 원래 안되는 줄 알고 wicd 쓰는건데
<bundo> 제 터미널 깔끔 하죠
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1291035258.png
<bundo> 헤헤
<locofrank> 허... 고수님이시라 터미널+아얄씨 끝이시네요
<bundo> 저쪽에 크롬 있습니더 헤헤
<bundo> 근데 지위버로 트윗 페북 보고요
<bundo> 피진으로 네이트온 하고 있습니다 ㅎ
<bundo> 컴 꾸진 거에유
<bundo> 램1기가 인데 현재 50%정도 쓰는 군요 ^^;
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1291035414.png
<locofrank> 대체 네트워크 매니저는 왜 자동으로 무선랜이 시작이 안되지..
<bundo> 제 콘키 이쁘죠
<bundo> 음 그게 아마도
<bundo> 전 무선 있는 곳에서 키면 바로 잡아 주던데 음
<locofrank> 새 노트북 사고 x윈도우도 안떠서 속썩이더만
<bundo> 사무실에 무선공유기가 두개인데요
<locofrank> 며칠을 셋팅하고 있으려니 답답하네요
<bundo> 알아서 걍 하나 골라 잡아 줘요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 구글링해보니까 저랑 같은 증상을 가진 사람이 몇 있네요..
<bundo> 그리고 건물 자체에 공짜 무선 있는데요
<locofrank> 거기서 하라는대로 다 했는데도 자동으로 시작이 안되니
<bundo> 그냥 사무실의 제일 강한 무선을 자동으로  잡아 줍니더
<locofrank> 그러니까 분도님 말씀은 그냥 부팅하면 알아서 자동으로 잡는다는 말씀이시잖아요
<bundo> 로그인
<bundo> 부팅시 자동 로그인후 잡아 줍니다
<locofrank> 저 그런데 그 무선랜에 ssid를 입력해야 되는데
<bundo> 사무실은 맥인증이고요
<locofrank> http://shahn.wo.tc:8080/ScreenShot/Network%20Connections_002.png
<bundo> 하나는 무선도 고정 아이피 주는 환경이고
<locofrank> 지금 저 상태인데
<locofrank> 저도 맥인증으로 해놨구요
<locofrank> 저걸 지워버려야 되나요?
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1291035708.png
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1291035721.png
<bundo> 전이러하네유 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 헐 저렇게 자동으로
<locofrank> 알아서 추가가 되나요?
<bundo> 네
<locofrank> 헐.. 헐..
<bundo> 제가 안정해 줍니더 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 전 왜이럴까요..
<bundo> 하나만 정해 주고 씁니다
<bundo> 고정 무선  IP 만 정해 주지요
<bundo> 그게 auto 3COM 인데
<bundo> 무선 고정 입니다
<bundo> 요즘 그거 안쓴지 오래죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 제가요 늑대 여우 공장 같는데유
<bundo> 그냥 거기선 거기꺼 잡 아 줍니더 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 허..
<locofrank> 대체 왜 이러지 그럼..
<bundo> 코분투 쓰세유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 우분투 인가요 ?
<locofrank> 우분투 10.10 사용하고 있습니다.
<kbundo> 전 암튼 넷북 무선 따로 머 잡고 하는거 안해 줍니더
<locofrank> 하..
<locofrank> 네에
<locofrank> 일단 wicd 지우고
<locofrank> 이거저거 해봐야겠네요
<kbundo> 한번 이유를 잘 찾아 보십시오 ^^;
<locofrank> 네. 튕기겠네요. 다시 오겠습니다. 감사합니다
<bundo> ^^;
#ubuntu-ko 2010-11-30
<MK-BB> 흡
<bundo> 아흐 심심
<bundo> 소금 또 먹을까나 음
<MK-BB> -_-)
<locofrank> 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<locofrank> 날이 많이 풀렸네요. 점심은 드셨는지...
<MK-BB> bundo u1i서버에 zip파일 업로드 안되게 해두심?
<bundo> 나 그런 기술 없삼
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> 나게 아는건 userdel mk 만 알지유
<bundo> 내가
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 설명해봐요
<bundo> 암튼 zip 가 잘  안올라 간다면 php 설정 용량 또는 ftp 체크 에러인듯
<MK-BB> 그러니까요
<MK-BB> ㅡ것좀 봐주세요
<bundo> 요즘 눈이 침침해서 잘 못봄
<bundo> ㅠ,.@
<locofrank> 인텔 내장 그래픽이 우분투에서 성능이 안좋나요?
<bundo> 좋습니다
<bundo> MS 드라이버와 별차이 없습니다.
<bundo> 인탤은 일찍 오픈소스 드라이버를 만들었지요
<locofrank> 흠.. 이번에 새로 노트북을 샀는데 넷북도 아닌데 마메가 끊겨요
<locofrank> 윈도우에서는 안그런데 우분투에서는 그러네요
<bundo> 마메는 CPU 에 달려 있는듯 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 구성 요소등
<bundo> 그래픽 상관 있나 음
<locofrank> 구글링해서
<locofrank> 마메 옵션 중 opengl을 꺼버리면 잘 돌아가서요
<locofrank> 화질은 개떡이지만 속도는 올라가네요..
<bundo> 암튼 XP 든 우분투든 잘 되는데서 하십시오
<locofrank> 저건 그래픽이랑 상관있는거 아닌가요
<bundo> 저는 하는일이 거의 우분투에서 잘되서 우분투만 씁니더 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 그렇군요. 멀티부팅 안하고 우분투만 쓰려고 그래서..
<locofrank> 욕심인가보네요. 그냥 2개 번갈아 쓰는게 낫겠군요
<bundo> Seony^Work 흑흑
<bundo> 어제 보여준 그거 판넬 캔슬 됬심 다시 만들어야 해유 쩝
<bundo> 아 머리 안도넹 쩝
<Seony^Work> bundo, 왜요?
<Seony^Work> 그런 것도 빠꾸 시키네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내용이 어필이 적어서
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 너무 성의가 없나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 원래 그런 게 글이 많을수록 부작용 나타나는데..
<bundo> 다시 보고 텍스트로 문구좀 줄이던가 추가 할거 조금 지원좀 해주세요
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 텍스트만 봐주세요
<Seony^Work> 음... 제 생각엔요,
<bundo> 네..
<Seony^Work> 거기서 원하는 스타일을 말해달라고 하는 게 오히려 더 속편할 거 같아요.
<Seony^Work> 그러니까, 해오면 빠꾸 시키고 또 수정하면 빠꾸시키고 하면 시간만 낭비되니깐요,
<bundo> 그게 MS 애 비교해서 손색없이 달 잘된다 래유 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Seony^Work> 그냥 아예 원하는 형태나 스타일을 달라고 하고, 거기 맞춰서...
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 왜 비교를 하라고 하징 쩝
<bundo> 근데 공무원 한테는 그게 통한데유 쩝
<Seony^Work> 아니, 대충 뭉뚱그려서 얘기해놓구서 빠꾸하는 건 무슨 생각인지...
<Seony^Work> 음... 쉽게 말해서, MS-Windows랑 비교를 해달라는 거네요.
<bundo> 아 그게 좀 신경써서 만들어 달라는 거죠 머
<Seony^Work> 근데 한국은 직접비교하는 광고는 불법 아닌가요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 마져유 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 그럼 직접 비교하지 않고서 MS에 비교해서 손색없이 잘 된다라는 얘기를 어떻게 할 수 있을까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> MS라는 단어를 쓰지않고 M$라는 단어를 써서 "우리는 직접 비교하지 않았습니다" 하면 안될 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 암튼 더 고민해봐야죠
<bundo> 좋은 문구 생각 나면 보내 주세유 참고 할께유 ^^;
<Seony^Work> 넵
<bundo> 오늘 떠돌이님 책거리 한데유
<bundo> 책구경 제가 제일빨리 하겠군유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 판매는 배송은 5일 이던데..
<bundo> 책 오늘 나왔나 봐요
<Seony^Work> 오... 그렇구나...
<Seony^Work> 나도 한 권 팔아줬음 좋겠는데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 에고 담배 피러 또 나가봐야징 쩝
<bundo> 흐 여기 담배피는 7층 툰드라임 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 담배를 끊으시면 될 듯
<Seony^Work> 담배 끊는 거 어렵지 않아요. ㅎㅎ 저도 했는데요 뭐..
<bundo> 흐 담배 그래서 요즘 사무실 오면 덜 피웁니더
<bundo> 그리고  한번 나가면 2대 핌
<bundo> 여름엔 좋았는데 겨울엔 완전 툰드라임 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 카카오톡 써요?
<MK-BB> 아이폰은 물건너갔구
<MK-BB> 맥북프로 크리스마스때 구해볼까요?
<MK-BB> Seony
<MK-BB> [01:07:11] <MK-BB> Seony^Work 카카오톡 써요?
<MK-BB> [01:07:17] <MK-BB> 아이폰은 물건너갔구
<MK-BB> [01:07:33] <MK-BB> 맥북프로 크리스마스때 구해볼까요?
<Seony> ?
<MK-BB> 그건 구하기 쉬움
<MK-BB> 아이폰보다
<Seony> 중고잖아요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> stolen...
<Seony> refurbished 주문했어요
<Seony> 많이 싸더라구요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> MK-BB: wireless N 지원하는 router로 접속된 laptop 끼리 file transfer하면 보통 속도 얼마나 나와요?
<sasohan_i> ^^?
<sasohan_i> ^^
<sasohan_i> 에이 나갈래~
<lyuso-droid> 17시 10분 경성관광 대구행 탑승
<MK-BB> lyuso-droid 어떤 irc앱쓰세요? 앤드로이드에서?
<lyuso-droid> yaarc 입니다.
<lyuso-droid> 지금도 야 이구요. 이게 그나마 가벼워서......쓰고 있습니다.
<bundo> 망원 역에 출판사로 고고 ~~ ^^;
<twinsenx> 티스토리 초대장 굽신굽신 eolithx@daum.net 보내주시면 감읍~
<Seony> twinsenx: 제가 하나 드릴까요?
<twinsenx> 티스토리 계정 용도는 티스토리 리눅스 블로거에게 테마와 무관한 스팸 댓글을... (음습) 입니다.
<twinsenx> 주시면 다만 감읍할 따름이옵니다 (__)
<Seony> 메일주소 불러주세요
<twinsenx> eolithx@daum.net 이옵니다.
<Seony> 지금 보냈어요
<twinsenx> 감읍~ 방금 가입하였나이다. 리눅스 우분투 블로그를 방문하여 스팸 댓글을 열심히 달겠사옵니다 :D
<Seony> :)
<twinsenx> 우선 아이폰샘우분투샘부터 공략 개시 ㅋㅋㅋ 감사해요 Seony님
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 즐거운 블로그 하세요 :(
<Seony> :)
<Seony> 드디어 잠자러!
<oswalt> 하이요
<oswalt> 한국사람 있나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-01
<MK-BB> Seony: [22:11:47] <야심> MK: u1i.info 에서 xxx.php?a=.... 라고 해도 a 변수에 입력이 안됨.. -_-;
<Seony> MK-BB: 난 여태껏 그렇게 잘 써왔는데.
<MK-BB> Seony: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5DBHJJ6YDM
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5DBHJJ6YDM
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Home> 하이
<Eugene_Home> Seony, 계세요 ?
<Eugene_Home> .
<Eugene_Home> .
<Seony> Eugene_Home: 네
<Eugene_Home> Seony, 귓말좀 해도 될까요 ?
<Seony> 네
<MK-BB> 헐..
<MK-BB> 무슨 비밀 하실말이
<MK-BB> Seony Eugene_Home: 흠
<MK-BB> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfPWxK1BQFI
<Eugene_Home> MK-BB, mk랑 놀지 말라고 꼬시는중
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 써니님이 과연 그러까요
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 저 기 위에 링크드린거 보심?
<Eugene_Home> 그럴지 않그럴지는 내알바 아니구요
<Eugene_Home> 아뇨
<Eugene_Home> 재밌는거에요 ?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> ㅇㅇ 완전 대박임.ㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Home> 이게 뭡니까 ?
<Eugene_Home> 웬 흑인아줌마가 막 소리치네
<MK-BB> 은근히 들어보며 ㄴ재미있심
<MK-BB> -_-)
<lexlove> 저게 뭡니까?? 완전 대박이라고 해서 봐봤는데 전 영어 못해요 ㅠㅠ
<Eugene_Home> lexlove, 푸하하핫
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 완전 슬퍼요 그렇지 않아도 올해가 30일밖에 안남아서 우울하거등요
<Eugene_Home> lexlove, 해석해 달라고 해요 MK-BB  군한테
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Eugene_Home> 똑같은 억양과 톤으로
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 재미는 잇지요?
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 쓸모있는앱좀 가리켜줘요
<Eugene_Home> 이게 뭐가 재밌어 !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Eugene_Home> (사실은 나도 영어를 못해서...................ㅠ.ㅠ)
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home: 앤드로이드 앱좀 쓸모있는걸로좀
<Eugene_Home> MK-BB, 자꾸 앱알려 달라고 하지 말고
<Eugene_Home> smart rank 라는거 설치해봐요
<Eugene_Home> 랭크별 앱 나와요
<Eugene_Home> 그중에서 맘에 드는거 깔면되요
<Eugene_Home> 글구... 난 지자기 탐지 뭐 이런 앱을 써서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 아 엥? 지자기?
<Eugene_Home> 자기 센서가 달려잇는건 알아요 ?
<Eugene_Home> 그걸로 방향 잡는데;;;
<Eugene_Home> 뭐 암튼..
<Eugene_Home> 소음 측정기도 있고
<Eugene_Home> 지자기 측정기도 있고
<Eugene_Home> 거리 측정기도 이ㅆ고
<Eugene_Home> 그리고 수평재는거도
<Eugene_Home> 암튼... 전 그런 툴들을 좋아함 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 흠
<twinsenx> 묻혀버린건가... 훗훗훗 뮤비에 티파니가 안 보여요... 자주 접질른다고 에스엠에서 짤렸나요?
<twinsenx> 아... 무릎 망가져서 활동중단이군요...
<shriekout> 오호
<shriekout> 웰컴 투 우분투 책 발송 되었네요!
<twinsenx> SMS왔으니 지방이라서 저두 모레쯤 받을 듯
<twinsenx> 그저께 레고 사러 마트에 갔더니 따끈따끈한 아이패드가 막 도착해있더군요. 뽐뿌는 받았지만 호주머니에 들어가는 사이즈가 아니라서 구경만 하다 왔습니다. 후드티 캥거루주머니에는 어찌 들어가겠지만 무게땜에 추욱 늘어질듯.
<shriekout> 아잉패드~ 아잉패드~ 갖고 싶... -ㅅ-
<MK-BB> 사세요
<shriekout> 돈이 없어요 ㅠㅅㅠ
<MK-BB> Seony: 머하심?
<MK-BB> bundo: 흠
<bundo> 에휴
<MK-BB> book방좀
<Seony> MK-BB: 숙제
<MK-BB> 혹시 맥물건 안쓰는거 있으면 좀 넘겨봐요
<MK-BB> 아흠
<MK-BB> 아 이노트북...ㅠㅠ 짜증
<MK-BB> ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 딱 12시간되면 꺼지는.ㅠ
<Seony> 그러니까 자꾸 싼거 쓰지말고, 그냥 맥북프로 하나 사요
<MK-BB> 서니님한테 받은거 말임
<twinsenx> 아흐... 우분투10.04 32비트 64비트 완벽호환 델 보스트로 v13을 샀어야 했는데... ㅠ.ㅠ HP 파빌리온 v6는 윈도우7 하고도 HP의 미니OS도 있어서 초큼 궁리가 필요하네요 초보로는. 유튜브에 해외유저의 HP v6 우분투10.04랑 윈7 듀얼부팅 동영상도 떠 있으니 가능하긴 한건데...
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 봐서 1월에
<MK-BB> 카드+주식보너스+학비 리펀드 나오면 그래야겠심
<Seony> 맥북이 확실히 얇긴 얇아요
<MK-BB> 자랑하지말구 그럼 줘요
<Seony> 자랑하는 물건을 왜 줘요? ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 이노트북 그냥 다시 보내버리는수가있심..
<MK-BB> refund!!!
<Seony> 맥물건 하나 안쓰는 거 있긴 있는데...
<Seony> router... ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 주세요 팔아버리게
<Seony> 근데 듀얼밴드 아니에요
<Seony> 듀얼밴드면 당연히 쓰죠
<MK-BB> Seony: 링크보심?
<MK-BB> bundo: 마찬가지
<Seony> what link?
<MK-BB> Seony 링크 아직도 안갔어ㅛㅇ?
<Seony> 봤는데 이게 왜요?
<MK-BB> 잘떠요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<MK-BB> 굿
<MK-BB> 그럼 된듯
<MK-BB> 아 이서버 리버스 됬으려나
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<locofrank|linux> 램디스크를 설정해서 /tmp 디렉토리를 지정하면 효과가 있나요?
<lexlove> 이제 퇴근합니다~~~
<cuwoom> 규칙을 읽어주세요가 왜 교전수칙으로 보이죠 ;;
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 꾸벅
<locofrank> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 씨익
<locofrank> 이 글 보고 질문이 있는데요 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=10413
<MK-BB> 말쓰마세요
<locofrank> 아 머리에서 정리가 안되네요
<locofrank> 전원을 끄는 경우
<locofrank> 램이 다 날라갈텐데
<locofrank> 자동으로 하드로 옮겨지나요?
<locofrank> 아니면 tmp는 다 지워져도 관계가 없는 건가요
<acooda> 속도에 예민하지 않아서 속편한 1人
<ndsin> locofrank 메모리를 저장공간으로 활용하는거니까 데이터가 하드에 저장되진 않겠죠
<locofrank> 재부팅해보니 다 날라가네요
<locofrank> 그렇군요 그럼 저렇게 쓰는게 효과가 있나요?
<ndsin> 램디스크라는 자체가
<ndsin> 임시저장공간이나 버퍼의 역할로 많이 쓰다보니
<ndsin> 데이터라는 자체가 보관가치가 높은 자료를 저장하진 않죠
<locofrank> 윈도우에서는 파폭하고 크롬 캐시 폴더로 사용하고는 있긴 한데
<ndsin> 대신
<ndsin> 램이다보니
<locofrank> 리눅스는 tmp << 여기를 지정해주는 방법이 있어서
<ndsin> 하드보다 속도가 I/O 속도가 빠르죠
<MK-BB> ndsin 벩! 휙
<locofrank> 저게 효과가 있는건지 궁금했어요
<acooda> 램디스크에 캐쉬 설정해서 사용하시는분들 많아요
<acooda> 효과가 있으니깐 사용하는 사람이 많겠죠 :0
<acooda> 피카사 1기가가 모자르다니 돈주고 용량을 증설해야 되는가;
<MK-BB> 그럼 dropbox쓰세요
<acooda> 사진 관리 dropbox라..
<MK-BB> cgh48_ 물어볼께 있으신가요?
<acooda> m,.m
<acooda> 아얄씨 설정 시도중 아닐가요
<MK-BB> cgh48 하실말씀있으신가요?
<MK-BB> -_-)
<cgh48> irc는 처음이라 이용법을 잘 몰라서요 죄송합니다.
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 씨익
<MK-BB> 그러시면 여기에 있는 모든분계 물어보세요.. 특히 저기 ndsin 님이 도와주실거입니다.
<ndsin> 바톤 터치 acooda
<acooda> 쿨럭
<cgh48> 으음...... 제가 말을 잘 못해서리...
<MK-BB> ndsin 그렇게 뺀질거리시면 1주일 못들어오게 할거입니다..
<MK-BB> 양쪽방다요
<MK-BB> =+=
<acooda> cgh48: http://claresauntie.typepad.com/.a/6a00e54fb8709388330133f542c794970b-popup
<acooda> 무슨관계임
<cgh48> 음.. 뭐죠 이건??
<acooda> -_-;;
<cgh48> 제가 하고도 뭔지 모르겠네요.
<acooda> cgh48 검색하니깐 저게 나오네요
<acooda> -ㅅ-;;;
<cgh48> 엠퍼시 쓰고 있는데 뭔가 단축키 같은게 작동한듯 하네요/
<acooda> 서든 하실분
<acooda> 죄송;;;
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> http://team1ab.com/149
<MK-BB> ,
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, i got an email that i'm qualified for the honors societies
<princess> hi everybody
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-02
<Seony^Work> 조용하군...
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-Droid> 아 드로이드에서도 되구나
<MK-Droid> seony: 뭐하심
<MK-Droid> autowiz hi
<autowiz> MK 하잉~
<MK-Droid> 백업서버 빨리 활용화 시켜야함..ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-Droid> rsync.를 사용해서요
<autowiz> vmware 나 vbox 에서 테스트 좀 해배고 가능한 빨리 적용 시킬께욤... 으흐
<yahooooo_> 안녕 하세요. 스타크래프트 깔고 싶어서 찿아 왔습니다. 글 보시면 답글 좀 부탁드릴게요.
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home 어케 하다가 저챗창이 개인대화가 됬지요
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 뭐하심
<MK-BB> autowiz: facebook하나 만드셔유.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 페이스북 있지요 잘 안써서 그렇지
<autowiz> racingeg@shinbiro.com
<MK-BB> 친추했심
<MK-BB> 우분투 포럼에도 초대할겅ㅁ
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 일해요. 바쁨.
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 혹시 wireless n 써요?
<MK-BB> 네.,
<MK-BB> 왜요?
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, local에서 속도 얼마나 나와요?
<MK-BB> 로컬로하면 4MB/s 까지나오던거 같어요
<MK-BB> http://www.cupsizechoir.com/
<MK-BB> Eugene_Home http://www.cupsizechoir.com/
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 휙
<Seony^Work> 아 그거 밖에 안나와요?
<Seony^Work> 아... 라우터 좀 바꿔볼려고 했더니 그럼 바꾸나마나네
<autowiz> 11n 신호 쌔기가 쌔면
<autowiz> 120Mbps 까지는 나와봤어요
<Seony^Work> 음... 실은 제가 쓰는 애플 익스트림 베이스 스테이션이 300Mbps까지 지원하긴 하는데, 지금 그걸로 연결이 안되서 라우터 좀 바꿀려고 하거든요...
<Seony^Work> 듀얼밴드가 안되는 기종이라 b/g 호환모드로 연결하면 2.4GHz인데, 무선-무선끼리 파일전송속도가 2메가 밖에 안나와요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 얼핏 읽기는 했는데 애플 몇몇 제품이 11.n 중에서
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 전 학교에서는 링크시스..
<MK-BB> 집에서는 netgear access point+cisco router -_-)/
<MK-BB> 시스코꺼 $800 주고 샀심.ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> 쩝
<autowiz> 5GHz 는 지원을 안하기 때문에 2.4GHz 만 사용이 가능하다고 하던데 그런게 있는지도 저는 몰랐던가 같은데 말이지요
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, IDC 하나 차리지 그래요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> autowiz, 요즘은 한국도 법이 바뀌어서 5ghz 가능해요.
<MK-BB> 하긴... 우리집도 50/35인터넷이니까요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 근데 기가비트 구성하려면, 케이블도 기가비트를 지원해야한다는 건 처음 알았거든요...
<Seony^Work> 이번에 울집 네트워크를 기가비트로 구성해볼까...
<autowiz> 케이블 품질이 떨어지면 기가 에서 버벅 거리거나
<autowiz> 자동으로 했을때 100M 밖에 안잡혔던거 같아요
<Seony^Work> 그 뭐더라...cat5e 케이블로 해야한다고 하더라구요.
<autowiz> cat 5.e 나 cat 6 써야하는데
<autowiz> cat 5 도 품질 좋은건 될때도 있고 cat5e 도 완전 싸구려는 문제 생길때도 있어요
<Seony^Work> 차라리 cat6가 속편하겠군요
<autowiz> 그렇긴 해도 cat6는 굵고 무겁고 비싸죠
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 돈없다면서 -_-)
<MK-BB> 아참..
<MK-BB> 언제부터 페이다시 ㅐㅈ는거임?
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 케이블 살 돈은 있어요
<autowiz> 인터넷은 100M 면 충분한다 싶은데 집안에서는 100M 는 좀 갑갑할때가 있죠 초당 12mb 전송하는거랑 40~50mb 전송하는거니까능
<Seony^Work> 네. 많이 답답해요.
<Seony^Work> 특히나 블루레이 버전 영화 옮길 때는요... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> usb 메모리나 외장하드도 대략 몇십메가 수준이고
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, 6' 이면 feet이에요?
<autowiz> jumbo packet 설정했을때랑 안했을때랑 차이 많이 난다는 글도 보긴 했는데 저는 어찌 된건지 별로 차이가 없어서
<MK-BB> 1/2 피트
<autowiz> jumbo frame 이겠군요 패킷이 아니라
<MK-BB> 12인치가 1피트 일거임
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony^Work> 아 그러니까 내 말은 ' 하나 붙으면 feet냐는 거였어요
<MK-BB> 아마
<MK-BB> " 인치니
<Seony^Work> 음... 25' cat6 케이블이 33불
<Seony^Work> 8'은 23불
<Seony^Work> 아 근데 이베이는 엄청싸네 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 흣 블루투스 헤드셋 질렀는데 맘에 듬
<Seony^Work> 어디꺼? Bose?
<MK-BB> cyber monday 딜이 좋아서 10불에 사써요
<MK-BB> 모토롤라
<Seony^Work> Bose는 사야, 음악 좀 듣는다고 하는데 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 보스 별로임
<MK-BB> bang&olufson이 좀짱임
<MK-BB> autowiz 사진좀 달아요.ㅎㅎ fb에
<autowiz> 그렇잖아도
<autowiz> 지금 아이폰에 있는 사진 연결해서 옮길려는중...
<bundo> autowiz 오즈 옹
<bundo> 나하고 전화좀 하자고요
<bundo> 010 - 9069 -9653
<bundo> autowiz  usermod -g admin bluemist 했심더
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> sudo 될꺼임 헤헤
<autowiz> 네 됩니다.
<bundo> 싱크 백업 구축 부탁드려유
<autowiz> 옙
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 우분투 서버 관리자 임명은 12월 18일에 합니더 ^^' 송년회 겸 소세미나
<bundo> 히히
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> bundo: 마음데로 -_-)
<MK-BB> 막상 주인은 그냥 바지주인 인듯
<MK-BB> -_-) 좀 서운합니다
<bundo> 그럼 뻴깡 ?
<MK-BB> bundo: munin 좀 봐요..ㅎㅎ 백어ㅓ버버
<bundo> 시립대 전화 번호가 ...
<MK-BB> bundo: 아뇨...
<bundo> 알았음 지금 봐줄께요
<MK-BB> bundo: -_-) 그러ㅣ면 저 서운함...
<bundo> 주소 줘봐여 웹주소
<MK-BB> 흠
<autowiz> 관리자는 서버주인 , 저는 그냥 백업 담당자...
<bundo> 암튼 가장 믿을만 하니깐 내가 관리했던 서버의 권한을 오즈님에게 드리는 거임
<bundo> 그리 알고 MK 는 따르기 바람 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 backup.ubuntu.or.kr 을 이제 그리로 돌릴께유
<autowiz> 오늘 오전부터 트위터 게정 4개 만들어서 이래저래 써보고 있는데 뭐가뭔지 아직 잘 모르겠네요.
<bundo> autowiz 트윗하고 페이스 북하고 같이 해보세요
<bundo> ^^;
<MK-BB> bundo 백업서버 이름 정했심 어제.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 동물이름?
<bundo> 오케이
<Seony^Work> 혹시... Leopard? ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 전 그냥 sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade 만 하러 1달에 2번 로긴할거입니다
<MK-BB> bundo 백업서버에 한명만 입주 시킬사람이 더있심
<MK-BB> bundo 흠
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: http://www.destroytwitter.com/
<MK-BB> -_-)
<autowiz> mk 스카이프 쓸때는 제 프로필 사진 떴었지요?
<bundo> 에고 어찌 설치를 했길래 무민이 안되징 ! 쩝
<bundo> 발로 설치 했나 MK
<Eugene_Home> <=== 무민이 뭔지도 모른ㄴ 1인
<bundo> munin
<bundo> 원어민 발음좀 해주셈
<bundo> 무닌 ?
<bundo> 넥북으로 갈아탓심 쩝
<Seony> MK-BB
<Seony> MK-BB: 혹시, road runner에서 dhcp로 받은 ip를 renewal 하는 방법 알아요?
<Eugene_Home> Seony, 모뎀을 약 2분이상 꺼놨다가 다시 켜보세요....
<Eugene_Home> 그거 말고는 방법 없어요
<Seony> 대략 2분 정도 껐었는데 그대로네요. 지금 ip가 한 2년째 안바뀌고 있어요...
<Eugene_Home> 원래 케이블이 그렇음 ...
<Seony> 문제는, 와이프 때문에 애용하는 토렌트 사이트가 이상하게 제 아이피는 블럭되어있거든요...
<Eugene_Home> 정 뭐하면 장시간 꺼놔 보세요
<Seony> 무조건 403 Forbidden인데, 같은 로드러너의 다른데 가서 하면 잘되고... 암튼 ip를 좀 바꿔야할 거 같은데, 그럼 새벽에 잠잘 때 해봐야겠네요
<Seony> 한 10분 꺼봐야겠네요
<Seony> 10분 이따 다시 오겠습니다.
<Eugene_Home> 10분정도로는 안될듯
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<Seony> 아예 그냥 편하게 잠자기 전에 하는 게 낫겠네요
<Eugene_Home> 그게 나을듯해 보이네요
<Eugene_Home> 케이블 쪽은 웬간해선 아이피 할당이 그냥 유지 되더라구요
<Seony> 네. 이건 뭐 고정ip도 아니고...
<Eugene_Home> 뭐 거의 고정이나 매한가지 ;;
<Seony> 한국은 ip가 없어서 난리라던데 가진자의 횡포가 좀 심하긴 해요...
<Seony> 덕분에 저야 좋지만...
<Eugene_Home> 음... 케이블만 그래요
<Eugene_Home> dsl은 절대 안그래요
<Seony> 흐.. 그렇군요
<Eugene_Home> 장비 특성 땜에 그럴지도 몰라요
<Eugene_Home> PCM 쪽 스윗치가 어찌 설정되어있는지에 따라 다르니까요
<Seony> 예전에는 명령어 몇 개 때리면 될 때도 있었는데 요즘은 안되나보네요
<Eugene_Home> 어떤 ?
<Seony> 예전에 리눅스 쪽에서 터미널 열고 명령어 몇 개 때리면 케이블에서 ip가 바뀌는 방법이 있었거든요.
<Seony> 아주 오래됐지만...
<Eugene_Home> 그냥 ip 릴리즈 해주었다가 리뉴 하는거 아닌가요 ?
<Seony> 그건 아니었던 거 같아요. 워낙 오래되서 기억은 잘 안나지만요..
<Eugene_Home> 흐음
<Eugene_Home> 그렇다면 그건 제가 모르는 내용일 가능이 많네요
<Eugene_Home> 근데
<Eugene_Home> 혹시
<Eugene_Home> 써니님니 정서원인가요 ?
<Seony> 네.
<Eugene_Home> 앗
<Eugene_Home> ;;;;
<Seony> 제 닉넴에다 whois 하면 나올텐데요.
<Eugene_Home> 트윗하고 얼굴책에서 알수도 있는 사람에 해병대 옷입은 군인 아찌 나오는데
<Seony> 왜요?
<Eugene_Home> 누군가 했어요 ;;;
<Seony> 어디서 사고쳤나
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아~
<Eugene_Home> 난 해병대 군인은 모르는데 하면서 누굴까 했어요
<Seony> 음... 근데 트윗에는 강아지 사진 올렸었구요, 페이스북에만 군바리때 사진 올렸어요.
<Eugene_Home> 음.. 이름이 같으니 ;;
<Seony> 원래는 페이스북에도 강아지 사진 올렸었는데, 지인께서 누군지 알아먹겠냐고 하시더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Home> 암튼.. 그랬다구요 ;;;;
<Eugene_Home> 오늘에서야 혹시 동일인이 아닐까 하는 의심을 하게된 ;;
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Eugene_Home> 암튼 전 밤이 야심한 고나계로
<Eugene_Home> 담배 한대 빨고 자러 갈래요 ~
<Seony> 주무세요~ :)
<Eugene_Home> ^^;;
<shriekout> 웰컴 투 우분투 도착!
<shriekout> 냥냥
<Seony^Away> 혹시 RADIUS 서버라는 게 뭔지 아시는 분 설명 부탁드릴께요
<bundo> shriekout 책 조오쵸
<bundo> 난 2일전 출판사 초대로 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 종이 질도 좋은거랍니더
<shriekout> 올칼라~
<shriekout> 책 좋습니다. :)
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 부록시디도 제가 특별히 만들었삼 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 시디 라벨하고 책 표지 그림이 맘에 안듬
<bundo> 다음 재판시에 달리 만들겠다는군요
<bundo> 초판 다나가야 손익 분기래유 쩝
<bundo> 2000부
<shriekout> 흠
<foniz> 초판이 좀 많군요. 지금 시대엔 300이나 500부로 시장의 맛을 보고 재판하는 추세라... ㅜㅜ
<shriekout> 아참... 우분투 위키에 글 올렸어요
<shriekout> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php/flex_%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%9C%ED%99%98%EA%B2%BD_%EA%B5%AC%EC%B6%95 =33
<bundo> 굿
<shriekout> -ㅅ-v
<bundo> 페북하고 트윗 날렸삼
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 요즘 페북서 노는중
<shriekout> 오오... 전 요즘 트윗에 재미 붙여서... :)
<bundo> 페북에 우분투한국사용자모임 생겼삼
<shriekout> 오오
<bundo> 지위버에서 보내면 늦게 게시가 되네 음
<shriekout> 전... 이상하게도 지위버가 안되더라구요 -ㅅ-;;;;
<shriekout> 아니구나...
<shriekout> 트윗턱스 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 혹시, 일반적으로 집에서 vpn을 구축하는 경우가 있을까요?
<MK-BB> bundo: 이제 munin 됨?
<ndsin> Seony 저는 집에서 vpn 쓰긴 하는데 서버로 구축한건 아니고 공유기에서 vpn 활성화해서 써요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<locofrank> 제가 램4기가에서 /tmp 디렉토리를 용량 지정하지 않고 램디스크로 설정했습니다.
<locofrank> 그런데 자동으로 1.4기가가 잡아지고 메모리로 2.8기가가 잡히는데
<locofrank> 32비트 우분투에서 이게 가능한 일인가요?
<Seony> 제 생각엔, 합쳐서 4.2기가라는 얘기가 아니라, 2.8기가 중에서 램디스크가 1.4기가라는 말 같은데요
<locofrank> 흠.. 그럼 3.2기가가 아닌 2.8기가가 잡히는건가요?
<locofrank> 32비트에서는 3.25까지인가 잡히는 것으로 알고 있는데
<Seony> 인식되는 거야 32비트니까 3기가까지겠지만, 내장 그래픽의 사용 유무에 따라서 200메가 정도는 잘려나갈 수 있으니깐요..
<locofrank> 그렇군요. 그럼 확실해 지네요
<locofrank> 용량도 딱 맞고
<Seony> :)
<locofrank> 그럼 업그레이드한 보람이 없네요 이거..
<Seony> 한 가지 희망이 있긴 한데요. ㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 램디스크 용량을 따로 지정해주는게 더 좋을까요 그럼?
<Seony> 32비트라고 하더라도, 커널을 별도로 컴파일해주면 4기가를 모두 쓸 수 있어요.
<locofrank> 네 그 글은 읽었는데
<locofrank> 제가 빡센 작업을 하는건 아니라서 그냥 안정적으로 쓰고 싶네요
<Seony> 네... 그러면 결론은 64비트네요
<locofrank> 조금 아깝긴 하지만 잘 몰라서 무섭네요
<locofrank> 흠.. 그럼 /tmp 이 디렉토리의 적정 크기라는 건 없나요?
<locofrank> 현재 그냥 자동으로 잡았더니 1.4기가가 잡혀서 뭔가 좀 아까워서요
<Seony> 네. 그거야 뭐... 오히려 크기를 정해놓는게 위험하지 않나 싶어요
<locofrank> 그렇군요
<locofrank> 시스템에서 가변적으로 운용한다고 하니 그냥 놔두고 써야겠네요
<Seony> 램디스크를 잡는다면 차라리 웹브라우저의 임시디렉토리를 잡아주는 게 오히려 실사용에 더 도움이 되지않을까 싶네요.
<locofrank> 그건 이미 옮겼어요
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요..
<locofrank> .. /tmp << 여기를 램디스크로 잡는 방법을 올려주신 분이 계셔서
<locofrank> 그 글타래를 보고 램디스크로 잡은 다음에 거기로 파폭하고 크롬 캐시를 옮겼네요
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<locofrank> 그러나 사용자가 허접해서... 그다지 체감이 안되네요
<locofrank> 아무튼 램디스크에서 500메가 파일을 복사했더니 바로 생기네요. 멋있다..
<Seony> 램디스크 쓰기시작하면 끊기 어렵다더라구요. 속도가 워낙 빨라서... ㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 파코즈에서 12기가 사용하시는 분이 버추얼박스에 윈xp던가 7을 설치하고서는
<locofrank> 그 이미지를 램디스크로 옮겨서 사용했었다는데
<locofrank> 신세계라고 하더라구요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럴만 하겠군요.
<Seony> 그래서 사람들이 ssd의 가격이 비쌈에도 불구하고 사려는 건가봐요
<locofrank> 그런가봐요
<locofrank> 그냥 램값이 워낙에 싸길래 하나 더 산건데.. 괜한 짓 했나봐요
<Seony> 그냥 아예 8기가 맞추셔서 64비트로 고고씽 하세요.
<Seony> 저도 제 노트북 8기가로 업했거든요
<MK-BB> 헐
<locofrank> 워 8기가..
<MK-BB> 나도 맥북사면 그리해야징
<locofrank> 흠 우분투 64비트는 별다른 제약이 없나요?
<Seony> 없는 거 같던데요.
<locofrank> 저장소에 올라와 있는 프로그램들은 전부 64비트 버전이 있나요?
<MK-BB> Seony: 나도 천천히 맥물건 살거임ㅁ
<MK-BB> 흣
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 나처럼 다 모으게요?
<MK-BB> 아니요
<Seony> 난 이제 맥프로랑 맥북에어랑 시네마 디스플레이만 사면 전부 다 모으는 건데 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 전 서니님이 없는거부터 사서..
<MK-BB> 약올리구 천천히 서니님꺼 뺏어올거임
<MK-BB> 난 아이패드2 나오면 살예정
<MK-BB> 내년쯤에 나온다던데
<MK-BB> Seony: http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/42864/dell-studio-xps-8100-desktop-pc-core-i7870-293ghz-6gb-ddr3-750gb-hdd-22-1080p-lcd-monitor-geforce-g310-512mb-win-7-prem 흣
<MK-BB> 이거 괜찮은듯
<Seony> 아이패드2야 당연히 나오겠죠.
<Seony> 언젠가는 계속 업그레이드 되닌까...
<Seony> 내가 없는 거부터 사려면 맥프로부터 사야하는데.
<MK-BB> 차팔아서 산다니까
<Seony> 맥프로 12코어에 램16기가짜리랑 시네마 디스플레이 하나 맞춰요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 아참 저 땡쓰때 집에 가서 차샀심
<Seony> 이것만 해도 한 6천불 나오겠는데...
<MK-BB> 차 새로 샀다는
<Seony> 아... 드디어 맥서버 NetBoot 이미지 생성 성공!
<MK-BB> 돈이 조금 남아서 BMW하나 새로 뽑음
<MK-BB> 겨울에 타구 댕길차!!훗
<Seony> 좋겠다. 난 내 차나 고장 안나길 바래야지
<MK-BB> Seony: 우리집에 BMW만 지금 4대임 쩝
<Seony> 나 scholarship 좀 주면 안되요?
<MK-BB> 딜러가 신형나오면 매번 콜해주는.ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony: 노예계약하자니까요
<Seony> 나 이번에 Honors society에도 들어갔는데.
<Seony> 아까 봤죠?
<MK-BB> 노예계약 콜?
<Seony> 이래뵈도 공부 잘하는 맥빠. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 에이, 좀 구체적으로 계약을 해야지
<Seony> 무작정 콜? 이러면 쓰나 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 시끄럽구요... 노예계약을 하자니까요
<Seony> 좀 먹고살만하게 해주면 내가 비서 해줄께요
<MK-BB> 앞으로 35년간 제가 시키는일은 다하셔야할텐데..
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 막 사람도 죽여주세요 하면 해주실거임?ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 해달라면 해줘야죠. 보너스 좀 더 받고.
<MK-BB> -_-)
<MK-BB> 35년을 노예계약 진짜 하실거임....
<Seony> 연봉 얼마줄건지 보구서. ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그럼 애들은 키우고 다음 새데 살만큼 보장해드릴게요
<Seony> 연봉 잘주고 출퇴근 시간 정해주면 얼마나 좋은 직업인데요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 손주들까지 먹구 살게 해준다
<MK-BB> 그거 좋은조건인데
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> 오~ ㅎㅎ 좋은데.
<MK-BB> 출퇴근시간은.
<MK-BB> 정해저있지 않을거임
<Seony> 자식들은 필요없고, 나랑 울 와이프만 좀 먹고살게 해주면 되요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 제가 새벽3시에 불러도 나와야하니까요
<MK-BB> 헐... 애 안낳으실거임.?ㅎ
<Seony> 아니, 노예계약이라고 해서 무슨 방바닥 걸레질까지 시키진 않을 거 아녜요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 아니다. 월급 빵빵하게 주고 먹고살게해준다는데 걸레질도 해야지
<MK-BB> 헐
<MK-BB> 1년에 택스 해결하구 $100,000 조금 못되게 드릴거인데 -_-)
<Seony> 그러면, 생활비는 내가 알아서 해줄테니까 일단 나 tuition support부터 좀 해주고, 내가 졸업을 해야 h1b를 받을 수 있으니까...
<MK-BB> raise는 없을테구 -_-)
<Seony> 오~ 그래도 콜~
<Seony> 오 좋다.
<MK-BB> 보너스야 뭐 $3500 까지는 될테구
<Seony> 새벽 3시에도 부르면 나갈께요
<MK-BB> 뉴욕에서 그정도면 아무것도 못할거인데.
<Seony> 오오 $100,000 오오
<MK-BB> 제 기사부터 하셔야할듯 -_-)
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 괜찮아요. 울 와이프 일 안하고 그냥 집에만 있을 수 있으면 OK
<Seony> 근데 나 MK님 밑에서 일할려면 green card부터 있어야하는데,
<Seony> 그거 받을려면 h1b 받아야되요.
<Seony> H1b 받을려면 학교 졸업해야되고.
<MK-BB> 그린카드야 스폰서 해주지요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> 학교 졸업하려면 나 tuition support부터. 울학교 tuition 얼마 안하는데.
<Seony> $7,500인데, scholarship 방아서 $6,000
<MK-BB> 제가 정할수없는 사향이라.. 저도 이사들하구 말해보구 그만큼돈이 남았있나.. 봐야함.ㅎ
<Seony> 오 진짜?
<Seony> 오 계약 맘에 드는데요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 그럼 이사들 연봉들이 조금식 깍일거인데.. 과연그사람들이 -_-)
<Seony> 그럼 그만두라 그랠요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내가 그 이사 하는 일까지 해줄테니까
<MK-BB> 그사람들 이회사에서 제가 태어나기 전부터 있던사람들이라..
<MK-BB> 창단맴버들 -_-).
<MK-BB> 어케 하루아침에 관두라 할수가..
<MK-BB> 아직 은퇴할나이들이 아님.
<MK-BB> 40대 후반이니
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼 혼자서 결정할 수 있는 일이 아니네요.
<Seony> 나 학교 졸업시켜주고 연봉 $100,000 주면 진짜 계약할께요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 저도 말해볼게요..
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<MK-BB> 그럼 첫번째 연도에는 학비다 연봉에서 까질텐데 -_-)
<MK-BB> 연봉을 땡겨받는거라 생각하셔야할걸요
<Seony> 어 그건 당연히 그래야죠.
<Seony> 학비 공짜로 달라는 거 아니에요.
<MK-BB> Seony 저보다 다른 좋은 offer더 들어올텐데
<Seony> hawaii style 모르죠? 한 번 취직하면 딴데 잘 안옮겨요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 ibm에 hawaii 출신들이 취직 잘된다는 소문이 있어요.
<MK-BB> 그럼 글로가요 -_-)
<Seony> 아... 잘려고 했는데 good deal이 있어서 못자겠네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 학교를 졸업해야되잖아요.
<MK-BB> ibm은 시작오퍼가 $80,000 일텐데
<MK-BB> 그린카드는 저보다 더 빨리 나올거임
<Seony> 오... 그렇구나...
<MK-BB> 우리는 중소기업보다 조금 큰지라.-_-)
<Seony> 근데 내가 어플라이 한다고해서 된다는 보장이 없으니.
<MK-BB> 그렇게..
<MK-BB> 스폰서가 좋으면 빨리나옴
<Seony> 암튼 오늘 물어보고 나중에 얘기해줘요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/dec-0-2010/WinterSaleDS/index-landing.html?nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL120210&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL120210-_-EMC-120210-Index-_-E0-_-ENTER
<Seony> lg tv 좋다
<Seony> ssd 세일 안하나...
<MK-BB> 저거 살예정
<MK-BB> ssd 몇기가?
<Seony> 음... 글쎄요. 128기가까지가 제일 적당하지 않을까 싶은데...
<Seony> 256기가는 너무 비싸고..
<Seony> 128기가도 240불이네...
<Seony> 아... ssd는 아직 안되겠다.
<MK-BB> 티비는 저걸로 콜
<MK-BB> 돈은 비행기값낸거 오면 사야징
<MK-BB> 훗
<MK-BB> 다음주에는 또 사야하니
<Seony> tv 괜찮은 거 같네요
<MK-BB> 다음주에 살듯
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오.. 좋겠다
<MK-BB> december deal 이니 다음주까지 되겠지요
<Seony> 아 난 언제 저런거 사보나
<MK-BB> 저거하구 home theater system 사서 옆에있는 여자애방 바로 옆에 놔야징
<MK-BB> 맥북 사지말아요
<MK-BB> 그럼 충분히 삼
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 사실, 지금은 TV가 필요없어요.
<Seony> 학교 다니는데 TV볼 수는 없으니..
<MK-BB> 티비가 350불이 아니라 그만큼 할인해준다는거 -_-)
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 난 이만 잠자러.... 너무 늦었음.
<Seony> 아 낼모레 Honors societies fee 100불 내야되는데 무슨 fee가 그리 비싼지..
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 나중에 봥ㅅ
<Seony>  봐요
<kkb110> http://www.gesomoon.com/zboard/icon/member_1290961844.gif
<kenki> 안녕하세요 ^^
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> MK-BB: 자고 일어났는데도 IP address가 그대로....
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 라우터 안껏지요?
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-03
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 오 ipv6 멋진데요
<MK-BB> Seony_iMac -_-)
<Seony_iMac> MK-BB: 걍 포기했음 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 그냥 CS전화하라니까
<Seony_iMac> ㅇㅇ 내일
<MK-BB> Seony 맥북 팔생각없슈
<MK-BB> 맥북프로 생기니
<Seony> 맥북? 나 맥북은 없는데
<locofrank> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세ㅛ
<Seony> 요
<locofrank> 지금 포럼이 저만 안들어가지나요?
<Seony> 저는 잘 되네요
<locofrank> 허.. 살아났다
<MK-BB> 잘되는데요
<MK-BB> 서버는 살아있구요
<MK-BB> 그서버에 SSH 접속중이니
<locofrank> 몇 분전에는 접근할 수 없는 게시판이라고 안내문구가 나오더라구요
<locofrank> 네
<locofrank> 저 한가지 궁금한게 있는데요. 우분투가 지원이 끝난버전을 사용하면 프로그램들은 따로 구해서 설치해야 하는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨... 대부분 응용프로그램이 무료니까 수동으로 설치해주시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 자동으로 업데이트 되는 걸 지원해주지 않겠다는 것 뿐이지, 기간이 지나더라도 수동으로 패키지들을 업데이트 할 수 있어요.
<locofrank> 음.. 제가 궁금한건 저장소가 안되기 때문에
<locofrank> 그 수동으로 업데이트 할 수 있다는 것은
<locofrank> 그 패키지를 다운 받을 수 있는 곳이 존재한다는 이야기인가요?
<Seony> 사실 리눅스 배포판이라는 것이, 여러가지 프로그램들을 묶어놓은 패키지들의 집합체 정도로 보시면 되거든요.
<Seony> 우분투는 데비안 기반이니까, 데비안 패키지들을 받아서 설치하시면 대부분은 정상적으로 작동이 됩니다.
<locofrank> 음.. 그렇군요
<Seony> 근데 사실, 우분투 쓰면서 매번 LTS판 나올 때마다 업데이트 하시면 되니까 걱정 안하셔도 될 거에요.
<locofrank> 우분투 저장소에 있는 것들은 조금씩 우분투에 맞게 커스터마이징 된 게 아닌가요?
<locofrank> 사양이 못따라가는 컴퓨터에는 좀 옛버전을 설치해보려고 해서요
<Seony> 커스터마이징은 되긴했는데, 그게 겉모양이라던가 하는 것들이지, 시스템 내부의 경로가 바뀐다거나 하진 않아요.
<locofrank> 그렇군요
<Seony> 그게 바뀌면 "기반"이라는 의미가 무색해지니깐요...
<locofrank> 대저 그럼 한가지만 더 여쭤볼께요. 지금 10.10 저장소에 있는 어떤 프로그램 버전이 2.5 인데 10.04에서는 왜 2.5를 저장소에 안넣어주고 2.4를 그대로 유지하나요?
<Seony> 10.04는 LTS라고 해서 장기지원배포판을 의미하거든요.
<locofrank> 네
<locofrank> 그 지원이라는게 업데이트를 의미하는 건 아닌가요?
<Seony> 근데 10.10은 새로 업데이트된 배포판이니까 아무래도 좀 실험적인 성격이 강한거죠.
<Seony> 업그레이드가 됐다고 해서 무작정 판을 올려주진 않구요, 어느정도 안정성이 검증이 되야 장기지원판에 적용이 되겠죠.
<locofrank> 그럼 lts 버전은 안정적인걸 고수하는 경향이 있다는 말씀인가요?
<Seony> 네. 다소 그런 면이 없진않아 있어요.
<locofrank> 음 그럼 최신 버전을 사용하고 싶다면 패키지를 개인적으로 다운받아서 설치해야 되는군요
<Seony> 네. 확장자가 deb라고 되어있는 걸 받아서 설치해주시면 됩니다.
<locofrank> 그 패키지가 만일 10.10 이라고 명시되어 있으면
<locofrank> 10.04에서는 제대로 작동안할 확률이 더 높나요?
<locofrank> 가령 버추얼박스 같은 걸 보면 10.10, 10.04 버전이 따로 존재하는데
<Seony> 아뇨. 패키지간 의존성 관계에서 문제만 없으면 정상작동 할 거에요.
<locofrank> 아..
<Seony> 아... 그나저나 맥미니 서버 재설치 해야겠네..
<locofrank> 음.. 최신버전이 계속 나오는게 무조건 좋은 건 아니군요
<locofrank> 계속이 아니라 자주
<Seony> 네. 최신이라고 다 좋은 건 아니에요. 어떤 건 "실험"적인 의미가 내포되어있는 것도 있꾸요...
<locofrank> lts 아닌 버전은 1년인가요?
<locofrank> 1년 반인가..
<Seony> 1년요
<Seony> 아 저도 해깔리네요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 그렇군요. 음.. 그럼 차라리 lts 버전을 사용하는게 속편하겠네요
<Seony> 네. 업데이트를 하는 게 싫으시다면요...
<locofrank> 새로 산 넷북이 최신 커널에서 지원이 된다고 해서 어쩔 수 없이 10.10을 설치했는데
<Seony> 더 좋은 방법은, 업데이트에 신경쓰지 않을 수 있는 배포판을 쓰시는 거에요.
<locofrank> 센트오에스같은거요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그건 너무 서버용이구요...
<Seony> 우분투의 기반이 되는 데비안이나..
<Seony> 좀 어렵지만 젠투라던가...
<locofrank> 음.. 그건 실력이 안될 것 같고..
<Seony> 특히나 젠투는 배포판 업그레이드라는 개념이 없거든요.
<locofrank> 그렇군요
<Seony> 그냥 개별적인 패키지들만 업데이트 해주면 항상 최신으로 유지가 가능해요...
<Seony> 다만 그 유지/보수에 시간이 많이 들어간다는 점이 단점이지만요...
<locofrank> 그럼 지금 사용하고 있는 우분투가 기간이 끝나서 업데이트를 해야 한다면 갈아엎지 않고 그대로 계속 업데이트만 해도 별 문제는 없을까요?
<Seony> 원래는 문제가 없어야 정상인데요 ㅎㅎ...
<Seony> 데비안은 배포판을 업그레이드를 하든 다운그레이드를 하든 매우 안정적이거든요...
<locofrank> centos는 웹서버로 사용하고 있긴 한데... 워낙에 깔아놓은 것도 없고 저장소 프로그램들도 업그레이드가 잘 안되서 펴하긴 한데
<Seony> 근데 우분투는 문제가 쫌 있어요..
<locofrank> 우분투는 또 너무 빠르네요
<locofrank> 아..
<Seony> 네. 그래서 비 우분투 해외유저들이, 우분투 유저들 놀릴 때 이렇게 말해요. "우분투 유저는, 업그레이드를 하기 위해 우분투를 쓴다" 라구요...
<Seony> 근데 좀 맞는 말 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 그럼 개인용으로 비교적 편하게 안정적으로 사용할 수 있는 배포판은 데비안이라는 말씀이신가요
<Seony> 개인적으로는요... 우분투랑 그다지 차이도 없고... 다만 예쁘지 않다는 점 정도?
<locofrank> 음 그건 따로 꾸미면 해결이 되겠네요
<locofrank> 어차피 지금도 죄다 바꿔서 쓰니..
<Seony> 데비안은 좀 극도로 안정성을 추구하다보니 업데이트가 거의 없어요.
<locofrank> 그래도 저장소가 편한건 우분투죠?
<Seony> 음.. 아무래도 좀 그렇겠죠?
<locofrank> 음..
<Seony> 전세계에서 그래도 제일 잘나간다는 배포판이잖아요
<locofrank> 8.04부터 쓰고 있긴 한데
<locofrank> 일이 이쪽하고 전혀 연관이 없어서 발전이 없네요
<Seony> 저도 마찬가지에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 컴으로 온리 하는 일이 웹서핑/음악감상/영화감상/게임인데요..ㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 전 게임도 안해서.. 우분투가 딱인데
<locofrank> 제가 사용해야 하는 부분에 있어서는 이제 별 불편없이 하겠는데
<locofrank> 조금만 더 배워보려고 하면 어렵네요.. 차라리 메뉴얼 널린 레드햇 계열이 더 편해보이기도 하고..
<Seony> 우분투도 매뉴얼이 많이 널려있어요
<locofrank> 음.. 그럼 서니(?)님이 추천하실만한 프로그램이 있으시나요? 용도가 저와 비슷하신데
<Seony> 아무래도 사용자가 많다보니, 서버쪽 레퍼런스는 많지않지만 오히려 유저용 매뉴얼은 많죠...
<Seony> 프로그램이라면 어떤 프로그램요?
<locofrank> 음.. 그냥 전문적인 것 말구요
<locofrank> 일반인이 사용하기에 가령 오데이셔스가
<locofrank> 최신버전이 좋더라 이런 정도?
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ 제가 실은 여기 채널에서 알아주는 극성 맥빠라서요...
<locofrank> 아.. 맥유저셨군요
<Seony> 네. 실은 우분투는 한 작년까지 데탑용으로 일부 쓰다가 지금은 아예 서버로만 써요.
<Seony> 그나마도 집에서는 맥서버 돌리고, 일하는데에서만 우분투 서버... ㅎㅎ 챙피하네요.
<locofrank> 허.. 일도 이쪽 관련이시네요
<locofrank> 전 전혀.. 아예 상관도 없어서..
<Seony> 아뇨. 그게 실은 직업도 은행원이어서...
<locofrank> 은행 서버 관리하시나봐요
<MK-BB> 아뇨 저분
<MK-BB> 은행에서 은행직원이셨음
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨. 지금은 신분이 학생이긴 하지만, 전에 은행에서 일했을 때는 자금운용이랑 대출쪽 봤었어요.
<MK-BB> 돈관리.ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> 실은 출납도 조금.. ㅎㅎ
<locofrank> 허.. 그런데 일하는데서 왜 우분투 서버를..
<Seony> MK-BB: 그래서 돈은 잘세잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Seony: 오... 우리회사하구 딱맡는 일이내
<MK-BB> -_-)
<Seony> locofrank: 지금은 학생이라서 알바하거든요..
<locofrank> 그러시군요
<Seony> MK-BB: ㅎㅎ 이래뵈도 나 할줄아는거 많아요
<MK-BB> 우리는 upscale 사람들 자산관리 해주는회사임 -_-)
<MK-BB> 거의 이름을 못담을만한사람들... secret하게 해주는서비스.ㅎ
<locofrank> 이제 구글이나 네이버나 우분투 관련 추천 프로그램 글도 다 읽어본 듯 하고...
<locofrank> 다 설치해 볼 수도 없고..
<Seony> MK-BB: 아 그런 회사였어요? 무슨 옷 회사라고 안했어요?
<MK-BB> 그것도 있어요
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 계약은 어떻게 됐어요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나 진짜 그만둬야할 거 같은데
<MK-BB> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 아직 시간이 없어서 안물어봐심
<Seony> 나중에 시간 나면 물어봐요...
<Seony> 난 밥이나 먹어야겠다
<Seony> 메뉴는 커리.. ㅎㅎ
<bundo>  https://launchpad.net/~blueforest 이회원 같은 경우 GPG키 등록하고 우분투 멤버쉽 사인 안했거든요
<bundo> Seony 그런부분 이야기 해주세요 저번에도 누구 하나 더 있던거 같은데
<bundo> 로코팀 멤버 승인은 Seony님이 알아서 해주십시유 .. 헤헤
<Seony> bundo: 잉? 그래요?
<Seony> 음... 제가 다 확인을 하는데, 까먹었었나봐요...
<bundo> 아 그건 번역팀입니다.
<bundo> 번역팁 신청이군요 음
<bundo> Seony 번역팀 관리도 함께하겠다고 우분투 정식 메일링에 메일하나 보내 십시오
<bundo> 남형님 승인 하면 제가 관리자로 바꾸어 드리겠습니다.
<Seony> 넵. 알겠습니다.
<bundo> 그니깐 로코 & 번역 회원 가입 / 관리는 전부 서니옹이 하여 주십시유
<bundo> ^^;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<bundo> https://launchpad.net/~hyungrokkim
<bundo> 이사람 번역팀 신청했는데
<bundo> 키도 없고 ..  카르마도 없고 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 서니님 참 그리고요
<Seony> 네
<MK-BB> 흠
<bundo> 키등록이 중요한게 아니고
<bundo> 키를 만들어서 우분투 멤버쉽에 사인하는게 중요합니다.
<bundo> 즉 우분투 멤버쉽을 지키겠다는 사인요
<Seony> 아 넵.
<bundo> 그게 이유지 GPG 키 등록할 실력 되나 보는거 아닙니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo>  우분투 멤버쉽을 지키겠다는 사인 이게 중요 해유
<Seony> 네. 그렇죠.
<bundo> 멤버쉽에 사인한 사람이 로코팀 멤버 및 번역팀에 참여 할수 있다 이거입니다.
<bundo> 번역팀은 하나더 카르마 50점 히히
<bundo> 이게 요즘 운영 방안 입니다. ^^;
<bundo> 회원 자격 안되는 이에게 간단 메일 보내 줄때...
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 그러고보니 번역팀 신청메일은 저한테 안오는 거 같아요.
<bundo> 그건 관리 권한 있으면 옵니다.
<bundo> 제가 드릴수도 있는데
<bundo> 그게 월권이라...
<bundo> 메일링 보내고 나서 반응보고 드리겠습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.
<bundo> 남형씨가 주면 더 좋고
<bundo> 남형씨 진짜 갠찮은 사람이에요
<Seony> 네. 번역팀 기여도가 상당하시더라구요
<bundo> 바뻐서 활동 못하고 미안해 하더라고요
<Seony> 그 정도 기여하셨으면 좀 쉬셔도 될 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> bundo: 메일링은 그냥, 팀 전체에게 보내는 메일로 하면 되죠?
<bundo> 현재 울히 공식 메일링은
<bundo> 현재 우리 공식 메일링은 https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ko 이거 이고요
<bundo> ubuntu-ko@lists.ubuntu.com 입니다.
<Seony> 흠... 공식 메일링이 이상한 게, 저는 한 통도 못받아봤어요..
<bundo> 흠
<bundo> 전 수신 잘 되는데
<bundo> 근데 요즘은 웃겨요
<bundo> 걍 트윗이나 페북이 빠를듯 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아예 안오니까 저는 그냥 별 소식 없나보다 했죠.
<bundo> 암튼 메일링 도 중요 합니다.
<bundo> 공식 로코팀 구성 요소가  포럼 + 위키 + 메일링+ IRC 입니다.
<bundo> 당근 런치패드 있는 상태에서요
<Seony> 네. 일단 지금 메일 작성해서 발송하겠습니다...
<bundo> 넵
<Seony> 관리자 신청인가요? 아니면 가입승인담당자 신청인가요?
<locofrank> 두 분 이야기 하시는 중에 죄송하지만 메일 클라이언트는 썬더버드와 에볼루션 중에 어느게 더 괜찮은가요?
<Seony> 썬더버드요.
<locofrank> 썬더버드 사용할 경우에 메일 수신 알림 지원이 되나요? 현재 트레이에 있는게 에볼루션하고 연동이 되던데요 10.10 입니다
<Seony> 실은 GNOME에서 에볼루션을 밀어줘서요 ㅎㅎ...
<locofrank> 아니면 mail-notification 이걸 따로 설치해주어야 하나요
<locofrank> 아.. 좋아서 설치되어 있는게 아니라 밀어줘서 설치되어 있군요
<locofrank> 주분투는 썬더버드던데..
<bundo> Seony 관리 권한 신청입니다.
<bundo> 걍 관리자 신청
<Seony> 넵. 방금 막 전송버튼 누르려던 참이었어요
<bundo> Seony 참고 http://wiki.ubuntu.or.kr/doku.php/l10n:ubuntul10nkorules#%ED%8C%80_%EA%B4%80%EB%A6%AC%EC%9E%90
<bundo> 팀관리자 신청
<locofrank> 흠.. 제가 리눅스용 avast를 설치했는데 윈도우 파티션을 마운트해서 검사하면 윈도우용 바이러스도 검색이 되나요?
<Seony> 네
<locofrank> 오.. 그럼 usb 주분투에도 설치해서 복구용으로 사용하면 효과적이겠네요
<Seony> 네. 저는 일하는데에서 그렇게 썼어요.
<locofrank> 아하 그렇군요
<Seony> 이미 바이러스 감염된 PC에서 백신 돌려봐야 소용 없잖아요.
<Seony> 그럴 땐 리눅스가 최고에요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전 이만 외출 ^^;
<locofrank> 음 서니님 썬더버드에서 웹컨텐츠가 자동으로 불러와 지지를 않는데요. 사진이라던가
<locofrank> 그거 자동으로 다운 받을 수 있는 옵션이 어디에 있나요? 뒤져도 잘 안보이네요
<Seony> 그건 잘 모르겠어요.
<locofrank> 그럼 서니님도 매번 수동으로 다운 받아 보세요?
<Seony> 아뇨 전 맥 유저라...
<locofrank> 하앜 너무 확실하게 썬더버드를 추천하시길래..
<locofrank> 오호 구글에서 찾았네요
<MK-BB> -_-)
<locofrank|linux> 하아... 저 좀 도와주세요 http://shahn.wo.tc:8080/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_005.png 이 스샷에서 트레이 영역에 25라고 씌여진 아이콘이 왜 투명하게 안될까요?
<ctrl144> alphascale// 채널 목록 띄울 수 있음?
<Seony> 아... 퍼미션이 700으로 되어있는 것도 모르고 한 3시간은 삽질한듯...
<Seony> 이런게 바로 진정한 삽질!
<ctrl144> 3시간이 너무 압박이네요;;
<Seony> 그러게요... 맥서버에서 주소록 서버가 자꾸 동작이 안되길래 왜 그런가 하고 웹서핑이니 뭐니 별짓 다 했거든요...
<ctrl144> ㄷㄷ;
<twinsenx> 755 이어야 합니까?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네...
<Seony> 맥서버에 애플 공유기를 같이 붙여놓으면, 맥서버가 자동으로 공유기를 방화벽으로 세팅을 해버리는데 저는 자꾸만 공유기에 뭔가 문제가 있다고만 생각했거든요...
<twinsenx> 맥서버가 Seony님한테 보고를 게을리했군요. 맥서버를 문책하셔야 하옵니다 ㅎㅎ.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요.
<MK-BB> .
<shriekout> 흠... 우분투한국사용자모임 위키 업그레이드 했나 보군요
<MK-BB> 흠
<shriekout> 왠일이래... 런치패드에서 빌딩 바로 들어갔어 0ㅅ0
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-04
<Seony^Work> 하루종일 조용하네요
<locofrank|linux> 저장소에 있는 프로그램이 의존성 문제때문에 설치가 안될 수도 있나요?
<Seony^Work> locofrank|linux, 의존성 문제는 우분투를 포함한 모든 리눅스에 해당하는 문제입니다...
<Seony^Work> 아... 몬스터헌터 3 나왔는데 영문판은 언제 나올려나...
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> Seony^Work: 그때 노트북 사진 보내준거 아직도 있어요?
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: 서니님한테 산 노트북 기여코는 Craiglist 에 올림 -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: 뭐하심
<Seony> hw
<MK-ubuntu> 크렉리스트에 올렸심
<MK-ubuntu> 250에
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘됐네
<MK-ubuntu> 이메일 왔더ㅏ구ㅛㅇ
<MK-ubuntu> 아직도 살수있냐.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오~
<Seony> 돈 벌었네
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요.
<locofrank|linux> 이 패키지의 용도는 무엇인가요? linux-backports-modules-wireless
<ripple> 무선랜이 왠지 잘 안잡힐 때욤. http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=57096
<locofrank|linux> 음 그 글은 읽어봤는데 궁금한게 있어서요
<locofrank|linux> 전 안잡히는게 아니라 끊기는 문제가 있는데 구글링을 해보니 그래도 이 패키지를 설치해보라고 나와 있네요
<ripple> 저는 가끔 끊기는데 network-manager를 지우고 wcid를 사용해보라는 권장은 게시글에서 읽어보았사옵니다만... 아직 시도는 안 해봤읍니다. 저는 사흘에 한 번정도 끊기는 빈도라서 그냥 유에스비무선랜카드를 뽑았다 다시 꼽아주는 걸루 땜빵중이거든요.
<ripple> wcid를 써보시옵소서. 드라코님도 그리 해결하셨나봅니다. http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=67405
<ripple> http://ubuntu.textcube.com/96
<ripple> 18:38 < ripple> wcid를 써보시옵소서. 드라코님도 그리 해결하셨나봅니다.  http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=67405
<ripple> 18:39 < ripple> http://ubuntu.textcube.com/96 < ripple> http://ubuntu.textcube.com/96
<ripple> 잘 해결되길 바라옵니다 =3=3=3 away^smoking
<locofrank|linux> ripple, 관심 가져주셔서 감사합니다. :)
<locofrank|linux> 그런데 문제는 저도 다 검색해보고 wicd도 사용해보고 ㅠㅠ
<locofrank|linux> 아무튼 답변 정말 감사드립니다.
<ripple> 움.. 이건 제가 쓰는 방법이온데.. 이리저리해보고 안되면.. '푹'꽂으면 우분투 10.04 디폴트로(백포트조차 쓰지않고도) 인식되고 끊어짐없이 질기게 잘 되는 모델을 새로 사서 꽂아보기도 하옵니다 ㅠㅠ 그래서 지금 무선랜카드 여분3개가 박스에 그냥 굴러다니고 있사옵니다... 별문제없이 쓰고 있는 제 무선랜카드 모델은 ZIO WLB2054PCM (어익후 이건 pcm
<locofrank|linux> 흠.. 노트북이라 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 문제는 지금 백포트 패키지 마저 10.10에서 의존성 오류로 설치가 안되는 버그가 리포팅이 되어 있네요 ㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 일단 10.04 쓰고 있는 주분투로 백포트 설치해서 지금 테스트 중이네요 아흑..
<MK-ubuntu> -__)
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: 아직팔린게 아니라는
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: 뭐하심
<Seony> hw
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: 노츠북 팔려야핥데..ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 살 생각이 있으니까 다시 연락했겠죠. 이 상황에서는 먼저 가격 깎아주겠다는 소리 하면 절대 안되구요, 그쪽에서 먼저 얘기할 때까지 기다려야되요
<Seony> 헛.... 기가비트로 내부네트워크 구성하니까 파일전송속도가 초당 75메가씩 나오네요
<Seony> 26기가가 단 6분!
<Seony> 새로운 세계군
<Seony> FireWire800보다 더 빠른 거 같은데, 그러면 이거 굳이 비싼 돈주고 외장하드를 살 필요가 없어졌군요.
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<cuwoom> empathy 네이트온 진행되고 있나요? ^^
<MK-ubuntu> .
<MK-ubuntu> kkb110 눈 와
<kkb110> 아니
<MK-ubuntu> 여기 눈온다고
<kkb110> ㅇㅇ
<kkb110> MK-ubuntu:
<kkb110> 테스트좀해주라
<MK-ubuntu> ?
<kkb110> ftp://172.29.13.6
<MK-ubuntu> 학교 네떡은 외부접속안되는거 알면서 -_-)
<kkb110> ftp://216.165.95.70
<kkb110> 포트 안열어주나
<MK-ubuntu> ㅇㅇ
<kkb110> 쩝
<MK-ubuntu> 아예 외부접을 막는다니까
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> 열어주는 대학이 딱 몇군데밖에없는걸로 아는데
<kkb110> 파일공유가 안되서 난감한데??
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> 그냥 이메일써
<MK-ubuntu> dropbox나
<kkb110> 50G인데
<MK-ubuntu> 미친거아냐?
<kkb110> CD200장무압축
<MK-ubuntu> 그냥 외장 하드사라
<MK-ubuntu> kkb110: 저게 바로 내 앤드로이드폰..
<kkb110> 아니 친구한테 보내줄건데
<MK-ubuntu> 내 주소도 저리 리버스 되있다!!ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> 메롱
<MK-Droid> 흠
#ubuntu-ko 2010-12-05
<spell> Is there somebody that would want to make me an account for C9 ._. http://c9.hangame.com/  that would be great >_<
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<Seony> MK-ubuntu: 혹시 Access 할 줄 알아요?/
<ctrl144> 요즘에 여러분 너무 대화가 없으신듯....
<ctrl144> 제가 주말이만 와서 그런가요 ㄷ
<cuwoom> 요즘 분위기가 좀 그러네요 ^^
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: gma
<MK-ubuntu> 흠
<Seony> MK-ubuntu: MS-Access 할 줄 알아요?
<MK-ubuntu> 알긴하지요
<Seony> 숙제를 좀 해야하는데 아는 게 없어서, 쿼리 하나만 좀 만들어줘요
<MK-ubuntu> 남 도와줄정도 까지는 안됨
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: 아 노트북좀 빨리 팔렸으면 좋겠는데
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> 짜증..-_-)
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: http://tippecanoe.craigslist.org/sys/2094242331.html
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: 아 iPhone 3Gs 16GB $285에 나왔당
<MK-ubuntu> 사시지요
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> http://tippecanoe.craigslist.org/mob/2093910329.html
<Seony> 비싸요 ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: -_-) 노트북 짜증
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아직 안팔렸어요?
<Seony> 그냥 가격 낮춰서 올려요
<MK-ubuntu> 250 이면 싸게 올린거임
<MK-ubuntu> 내일 블렉베리 8520+$50 준다는사람이 있긴함
<Seony> MK-ubuntu: Honors societies도 duplicable?
<MK-ubuntu> ?
<Seony> honors societies를 여러개 가입할 수 있어요?
<Seony> 뭐 예를 들면, 이번에 computer science honors society에 가입했는데, 다음 semester에 general hs에도 가입하게요
<Seony> 이번 학기 끝나면 gpa 3.6 넘을 거 같은데...
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> 난 이번학기에 망ㅎ서 3.3 나올까
<MK-ubuntu> 3.5 정도 나오면 대박임
<MK-ubuntu> 3.3정도 밖에 안나올거 같은
<Seony> 난 이번에 잘하면 3.7까지도 노려볼만한데...
<Seony> 3.7 찍으면 acm.org scholarship apply 해봐야지
<MK-ubuntu> 난 사발면이나 먹어야지
<MK-ubuntu> 쓸쓸하게
<MK-ubuntu> bundo: 사무실은 안나가심?
<MK-ubuntu> 전화받는사람이 있어야하지 안남요
<bundo> 요즘 누가 전화를 사무실로 하남
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<bundo> 암튼 오늘 좀있다 나갈꺼임
<MK-ubuntu> 하긴
<bundo> 미국은 저녁 먹을떄 되가누만
<MK-ubuntu> 사발면으로 땡길예정
<MK-ubuntu> bundo 아참 ubuntu.bundo.biz를 백업서버에서 돌려요
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 에휴 머리 아펑
<bundo> 위 주소 그거 통계아녀 ?
<bundo> MK-ubuntu 나 집에 모니터 10일전 바꾸었당
<MK-ubuntu> ㅇㅇ
<bundo> 24인치 삼성 흐
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎ 좋으시겟어요
<MK-ubuntu> 전 24인치 2개 인데 -_-)
<bundo> 전에 CRT 19인치 두대 다 버렸어
<bundo> 전에꺼 색 표현 개판이라
<MK-ubuntu> 기숙사에 24인치 LCD 두대 해두니까 애들이 훔처가려구 -_-)
<bundo> 내가 만든 시안들이 색이 엉망이더라고
<MK-ubuntu> 방문을 잡궈둬야하더라구요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 울집은 대문 안잠그고 다녀도 도둑 없심
<MK-ubuntu> 여기는 문안잠구면 뭐든지 없어질-_-)
<bundo> 할렘이군
<Seony> MK-ubuntu: 나 올해 1월달에, 23인치 120불 주고 구입 ㅋㅋ
<MK-ubuntu> 어떤에는 노트북이 없어젔다구 징징 울더군요
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: 전 기숙사에 24인치 2개라니까요
<MK-ubuntu> 삼성꺼
<MK-ubuntu> 그저 말안했던거지
<Seony> 안부럽슴. 난 싸게 샀다는 게 더 중요함 ㅋㅋ
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ 모니터 그만한거 싸요
<MK-ubuntu> 저도 중국에 있는공장에서 공짜로 가지구옴
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ-_-)
<Seony> 23인치나 24인치나 그게 그건데 ㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> 아빠 친구 공장에서 그냥 4대정도 가지구왔느넫 2대는 뉴욕에 2개는 여기
<MK-ubuntu> 아빠보구 크리스마스때 홈시어터 시스템하나 가지구오라구해야겠군요
<bundo> Seony 59와 61의 차이 ^^;
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> Seony 흑흑 나 아직도 판넬 작업중 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 오늘 가져가려고 고생중 쩝
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요... 고생이 많으십니다....
<MK-ubuntu> 흣.
<MK-ubuntu> 아 이노트북 팔려야 서니님한테 negative 감정이 없어지는데
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> 요즘 많이 예민한상태
<Seony> 200불로 낮춰서 팔아봐요
<bundo> 달거리 안하남  MK-ubuntu
<MK-ubuntu> 250은 받아야 승질이 풀어지겠심
<Seony> MK-ubuntu: 근데 솔직히 좀 이해가 안가는게, 나 그 노트북으로 WOW도 하고 우분투도 깔아서 돌려보고 별짓 다 해봤는데..
<MK-ubuntu> 200하면 내가 남는게 없자나요
<MK-ubuntu> 노트북이 24시간 안되서 꺼짐 -_-)
<Seony> 200에라도 파는 게 남는 건데.
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: Adobe CS 뭐있어요? 윈도용?
<MK-ubuntu> 씨디하나 구워서 메일로 쏴줘유
<bundo> 헉 불법 유통?
<bundo> Seony 조심하세요 리더급은요 작은일에 다구 당합니더
<bundo> 그러니 저런 요청 거부하세유
<MK-ubuntu> bundo -_-)
<bundo> Seony 한 5일 기다려 보고 남형씨 답변 메일 없으면 내가 권한 줄께유
<Seony> bundo: 조심이라뇨? 무슨 말씀이세요?
<MK-ubuntu> bundo 나두 줘요
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<bundo> 아 MK-ubuntu 의 불법 유통 요구요
<Seony> 아... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> MK-ubuntu: 명색이 리눅스 한다는 사람이 CS도 못구해서 부탁해요? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> MK-ubuntu 가 번역팀 권한이 왜 필요하남 ?
<MK-ubuntu> 제가 그래도 짱임.ㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: 귀차는거지요 못구하는게 아니라
<Seony> 학교 line 빠르다고 그렇게 자랑하더니.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 라인 빠르니까 토렌트 돌리면 되잖아요
<Seony> 10분이면 다 받겠네
<MK-ubuntu> 학교 하루에 5기가 -_-) 리밋걸려있심
<bundo> 귀찮은 일을 남에게 시키는거 아님
<MK-ubuntu> 아 집에가서 받아야할듯
<MK-ubuntu> 집도 50/35니까요
<bundo> 나도 내가 직접하고 아이디어만 부탁함
<MK-ubuntu> 6.0MB/s 정도 가뿐히 나오던 후훗
<Seony> 뉴욕은 인터넷이 빠르긴 빠르구나..
<Seony> MK-ubuntu: 4년 전에 나 한국에서는 10MB/s 기본이었음.
<Seony> 그것도 한 달에 3만원짜리 요금제
<MK-ubuntu> 요즘은 기가라인도 준다던데요 뭐
<MK-ubuntu> 아마 제가 한국에 있을때도 그정도는 기본이였심
<Seony> ㅇㅇ FTTH인가 쓰는 데도 있고...
<Seony> 대신 한 가지 안좋은 건 static IP가 없다는 거 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여기는 IP가 안바뀌어서 고민인데 ㅋㅋ
<MK-ubuntu> 뉴욕도 아이피가 잘안바뀜
<MK-ubuntu> 라우터+모뎀을 아예 밤새 꺼두면 되던데요
<Seony> 난 그리 해도 안되길래 포기..
<Seony> 얼마나 인터넷 쓰는 사람이 없으면...
<MK-ubuntu> 아니면 그것까지 못기다리면 그냥 전화해서 인터넷 느린데... 아이피 릴리스 해주고... 새로 아이피 해줘
<MK-ubuntu> 그러니 해주던
<MK-ubuntu> 여기는 아이피가 남아돌아요
<MK-ubuntu> 어쩔대는 아이피 5개도 잡힘
<MK-ubuntu> 모뎀을 5개 꼽아봤는데 되던
<Seony> 나도 아이피가, 꽂으면 꽂는대로 잡히더라구요.
<Seony> 근데 그렇게 쓰면 local끼리 빠르게 못쓰니까...
<Seony> MK-ubuntu: 내가 얘기했나요? 로컬에서 기가비트 구성하니까 파일전송속도가 초당 80메가씩 나온거?
<MK-ubuntu> 우리는 꼽는데마다 50/35 동시에 나오던
<MK-ubuntu> 오 어케 한데유
<MK-ubuntu> 우리집도 그리 해야겠군요
<Seony> 기가비트 라우터에, CAT 6.e 케이블 연결하면 초당 100메가씩 전송해요.
<Seony> 내가 테스트한건 노트북 5400rpm 하드니까 75메가지, 데탑에서 하면 100메가 나올 거에요
<MK-ubuntu> 오 기가빗 스위치 있으니 해야징
<Seony> 25기가 카피하는데 5분...
<Seony> 완전 새로운 세상
<Seony> FireWire800보다 더 빠름.
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> Seony 나 하와이가면 보자구요 내가 그집에있는 물건 싹 쓸어서 뉴욕으로 이사짐 불러줄테니
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-ubuntu> 장난같이 들리신봐유
<Seony> 그럼 나 뉴욕에 방 하나 잡아주는 거에요?
<MK-ubuntu> 전 85% 진심인데 -_-)
<Seony> 근데 맨날 온다고 말만 하지말고, 언제 올 거에요?
<MK-ubuntu> spring break때 갈가요?
<MK-ubuntu> 친구 몇명하구 갈까
<MK-ubuntu> 흠
<Seony> 아마 그 전에 한국 갈지도 모르겠는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 빨리 계약해요 ㅋㅋ
<MK-ubuntu> 아... 맞다 이사들한테 말해놨어요
<MK-ubuntu> 제가 크리스마스때 가서 더 자세히 회의 해보구 노예계약 성사될지 보자구요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 페북은 블럭 어찌 걸지 음 MK-ubuntu 도배를... 하다니...
<MK-ubuntu> 노예계약하면 학교는 아마 뉴욕으로 옮겨야할듯 -_-)
<Seony> 성사되고나면 얘기해요
<MK-ubuntu> 아니 인니아나로 저따라오셔야할지도...
<MK-ubuntu> 제 운전기사나 해주세요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> gpa 3.7 나오는 운전기사 봤어요? ㅋㅋ
<MK-ubuntu> 네.. 전 4.0도 운전기사 하는놈 봤심
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> 하버드+예일 MBA
<MK-ubuntu> -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> 불쌍한놈 이라는.. 그놈..
<Seony> 뭐 하긴, 하와이에서는 대학교 나왔는데 구두 닦고 싶어서 구두 닦는다니 뭐...
<MK-ubuntu> 그놈도 노예계약을 한지라...
<MK-ubuntu> 그친구는 몇년안남은걸로 알구있심
<Seony> 아~
<MK-ubuntu> 노예계약 풀리면 제가 스카웃할놈임..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 35년 후에? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 30년이구나
<MK-ubuntu> 아니요.. 그친구는 원래부터 10년계약해서 1/1 에 풀려요
<MK-ubuntu> 학비 융자금 갚아주는 조건으로 계약해서
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오...
<MK-ubuntu> 서니님은 30년 계약하는거임...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> ㅎㅎㅎ 옮겼다가는 연봉*10 fine있심..
<Seony> 상관없음. 30년 동안 나랑 놀면 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<MK-ubuntu> 10만불이면 100만불 주셔야할듯 -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> 그런데 30년후면 서니님이 하마 70대아님?
<Seony> 계약부터 성사시키고 얘기해요
<Seony> 나 아직 40살 안됐는데 ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> 흣
<MK-ubuntu> 30년이면 내가 50대임 -_-)
<MK-ubuntu> 이런 슬픈얘기..
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: -_-)// 그런데 어쩌다 우리가 이런얘길ㄹ 하게 된거일가요
<Seony> BMW 얘기하다가.. ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> http://puwazaza.com/197
<MK-ubuntu> 이거 보시?
<Seony> 거기 유명하잖아요
<MK-ubuntu> Seony: 오흠.ㅎㅎ
<MK-ubuntu> 아 심심ㅎ당ㅇ
<MK-ubuntu> 박먹을게 없심
<MK-ubuntu> 그냥 굶을까 생각중
<Seony> 아예 굶지는 말고 간단한 거 하나 먹어요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-28
<dognote> hi
<am0c> hi!
<dognote> 얼마전에 가입한 뭉게구름입니다
<Seony> 어서오세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> dognote: 뭉게구름님이시군요. 구플서 자주 뵌 분이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 요즘 앱스토어에서 인기 1위인 Amazing Breaker 하나 샀습니다. 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 네 :)
<yemharc> 요새 앱스토어고 뭐고 뒤져보지도 못하고 있어서...
<dognote> 질문이 있는데요
<dognote> 쿠분투에서 소프트웨어 업그레이드 하려면
<dognote> 관리자 비번 안 물어보고
<dognote> 권한이 없다고 하는데
<yemharc> 뭘로 업뎃하셨는데요?
<noth> 난감한 경우네요
<dognote> 뮤온일걸요
<yemharc> 업데이트 매니저? 아니면 터미널?
<dognote> 그러니까
<noth> 아마도 sudo 계정이 아니라서 그런게 아닐까요?
<dognote> 관리자 권한이 필요할 때에
<dognote> 비번을 안 물어보고 관리자 권한이 없다고 하는데요
<dognote> 비번 안 물어보니 난감하네요
<yemharc> 그럼 sudo 권한이 없어서 그럴거에요
<yemharc> 터미널 사용할 줄 아세요?
<dognote> 네
<yemharc> 간단하게 테스트 해보죠
<yemharc> sudo bash 라고 쳐보세요
<dognote> 지금은 우분투로 로그인해서요 ^^;
<yemharc> 똑같아요
<dognote> 그런데 터미널에서 한게 아니고요
<yemharc> 상관없습니다
<dognote> 우분투에서는 잘 되거든요
<dognote> 쿠분투에서만 그러네요
<yemharc> 같은 계정인데도요?
<dognote> 네
<yemharc> 흠
<dognote> gksu로 여는 것도 이상하잖아요
<yemharc> 원래 자동으로 되야 하니까요
<dognote> 그것때문에 쿠분투 사용안하고 있네요
<yemharc> 지금 우분투라고 하셨죠?
<yemharc>  /etc/sudoers 파일 열어보시겠어요?
<yemharc> 거기서 admin이 포함된 줄을 찾아보세요
<yemharc> Admin ALL=(ALL) ALL 이라고 되어 있으면 이상 없는겁니다만
<noth> 아마도 sudoers에 admin은 있고 id에 없을꺼에요
<noth> id | grep admin
<yemharc> 그럴수도 있겠네요
<yemharc> 어 근데, 우분투에서는 sudo가 제대로 작동하고 있는거 아닌가요?...
<noth> 최초로 생성한 계정만 자동으로 admin추가되고 나중에 추가한 계정은 자동으로 admin 그룹이 없을꺼엥
<noth> 손톱깍아야겠네요 오타가 심해졌어요
<dognote> 계정은 하나밖에 없고요
<dognote> sudoers 에는 이상이 없어보이네요
<dognote> 우분투, 쿠분투 같은 컴에 설치되어있고
<dognote> 우분투는 이상없고 쿠분투에서만 그러네요
<yemharc> 아예 두개를 따로 설치하신건가요?
<dognote> 같이 설치 되어있죠
<yemharc> 아니면 쿠분투 데탑만 따로 올리신건가요
<dognote> 우분투 설치 후 우분투에서 쿠분투 패키지 설치
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그럼 더 알수가 없네요...
<yemharc> 최근 그런 내용으로 버그가 보고된 것도 없는데...
<dognote> 쿠분투로 들어와봐야겠네요
<imsu> drake_kr: 나가수 다 보셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요 :)
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> Seony: 토렌트 파일 말씀하신건가요? 못봤네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 어제 얘기한건데 ㅋㅋ
<dognote> 뮤온 소프트웨어 관리자가 문제있것 같습니다
<imsu> 감기기운에 정신도 없고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dognote> 쿠분투에서 우분투 업그레이드 관리자는 잘 되거든요
<yemharc> 읭.....
<yemharc> 그럼 쿠분투 업데이트 매니저가 문제인가보네요
<imsu> Seony: 이브 10.04에서 해 보셨어요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> dognote: 11.10이신가요?
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ 잘 안돼. 내가 놋북 보내줄테니까 그걸로 리눅스 쓰고 딴걸로 윈도우 깔아서 겜해
<imsu> 킁 그래야 겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다른 애들은 어떻게 한거지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대단하다 ㅋㅋ
<dognote> 11.10입니다
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 에러메시지 찾아서 해결했겠지.
<yemharc> 일단 런치패드에 관련해서 버그보고는 되어 있네요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/HfAPD 요기
<imsu> Seony: 아놔 코에서 피나옵니다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> 근데 아직 픽스는 안되어 있네요
<Seony> imsu: 왜? 밤 샜어? ㅎㅎ
<dognote> 버그군요 ㅡㅡ;
<imsu> Seony: 감기 걸려서.. 코를 징징 풀었더니 피가 섞여서 나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 감기 걸려서 일찍(?) 잤거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 코 계속 풀면 안좋잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 독한 약 먹고 땀 뻘뻘 흘리면서 자는 게 제일 좋아
<imsu> 근데 안풀면 계속 콧물이 흘러서 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 그냥 막 흘러 내리는데 안 풀 수도 없고 해서 풀었더니 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음.....
<yemharc> Seony: 근데 이거 생각보다......
<yemharc> 폰이 있으니 패드에 손이 잘 안가네요
<imsu> yemharc: 그럴 땐 저에게 양도하는거에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몇 개월 남았죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 34개월?
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> OTL
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 많이 남았네
<imsu> 절반 남을 때까지 기다려야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 때 되면 아마 다른거 구입하시겠죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 안파시려나? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 그런 얼리어답터가 아닙니다
<imsu> Seony: 보내주신 놋북으로 이브는 안돌아가겠죠?
<yemharc> 단지 새로운 전자기기에 흥미를 느낄 뿐이에요
<Seony> imsu: 모르겠어. 안해봐서.
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 오래된 그래픽 카드는 지원안되는걸로 봐서 사양을 이제 좀 따지나 봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 얼리어답터가 좀 되세요~!~!~!~!~!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실
<yemharc> 아이폰으로 갈아타면서 전에 쓰던 넥S를 드릴까  했는데
<yemharc> 제 친구가 임수님보다 더 처절해서......
<imsu> 큭큭
<yemharc> 윈도우 모바일이 함정인 소니 엑스페리아 1..........
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 같이 4S 사자고 꼬드겼는데 끝까지 5 기다린다고 하더군요.
<yemharc> .......무서운놈
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래서 당분간 넥S를 쓰는건가요?
<imsu> yemharc: 아 그리고 전후사정을 아실련지 모르겠으나 ㅋㅋ 마우스 줏었어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네. 제꺼 가져갔습니다
<yemharc> 읭?
<yemharc> 무슨 마우스요
<imsu> 그냥 usb마우스인데~ '간절히 원하면 줏어진다' 실행~!~! 완료 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 정말
<yemharc> 좀 사요 그런건 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 싼거 사면 얼마나 한다구 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좀만 불편하면 좋은걸 줏을수 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일하는 가게에서 발에 막 채이는게 마우스인데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 현도 형이 주신 마우스가 있긴 했는데 색깔에 따라서 인식을 못하더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 새거에요 ㅋㅋ 조금 작은데 한번도 안쓴 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 wb라고 마크 찍혀있는데 이회사가 저가형 기기 만드는 곳인가요?
<imsu> 예전에 쓰던 키보드도 wb라고 적혀있던데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> w3 인가;;
<Seony> 처음보는데 ㅋ
<imsu> 아 그런가요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 상표가 아닌가 그럼 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 하악
<yemharc> 히익
<readytoact> 헉
<readytoact> -_-;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아무도 없는줄;;;
<readytoact> 다들 식사하러 가신줄-
<readytoact> (__)
<yemharc> 점심 패스인지라......
<readytoact> 지하철에서 심심해서요-
<readytoact> 노트북 꺼내고 인터넷질중
<readytoact> yemharc: 분야가 혹시..?
<yemharc> ?
<readytoact> 제가 요즘 궁금한게 많아져서 ;;;
<yemharc> 어떤 분야요?
<readytoact> 컴질이요.. 어떤 컴질들을 주로 하시는가 궁금해졌어요
<yemharc> 음..... 딱히 분야라고 할만한 건 없는데요 (...)
<yemharc> 윈도는 모릅니다
<yemharc>  (...)
<readytoact> +_+ 오 맘에듭니다
<yemharc> 윈도는 그야말로 일반 사용자 수준이구요
<yemharc> 레지스트리 이런건 아예 모르고요 (...)
<readytoact> 지금 제가 당면한 문제가 몇가지 있는데요
<readytoact> 1. 서버 리뉴얼 및 백업문제
<readytoact> 2. 보안 시스템
<readytoact> 2-1. 서버보안
<readytoact> 2-2. 원격지(본부<->지부)간 통신구성
<readytoact> 3. 자료백업
<readytoact> 3-1. 서버백업
<readytoact> 3-2. 본사건물내 파일서버 운영 및 백업
<readytoact> 3-3. 2-2와 연계한 일련의 작업들
<readytoact> 4. 미디어스트리밍서버
<readytoact> 4-1. 오늘 당장은 -_-.. 디스크 full
<readytoact> 4-2. 윈도 미디어서버를.. 어떻게든 윈도만 안쓰고 싶음
<yemharc> 흠
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 뭐 이외에도 작은 몇몇가지 문제가 있어요.
<readytoact> 전부 제일입니다 -_-v
<yemharc> 보자...차례대로...
<yemharc> 1. 데이터를 모조리 백업하고 재설치
<readytoact> 에.. -_-.. 서버들은
<yemharc> 2 & 2-1. 여러가지 방법이 있습니다만 실질적인 해킹 위협이 있는 상태가 아니라면
<readytoact> 운영서버들이고.. 백업서버 따위는 없습니다.
<yemharc> 보안에 쓸 수 있는 방법은 상당히 제한적입니다.
<readytoact> 그리고 결정적인건
<readytoact> -_- 전부다 IDC에 박혀있죠
<yemharc> 가장 기본적으로 selinux라는게 있습니다만 이건 상당히 사용이 힘들고요
<readytoact> 저는 서울 걔들은 분당
<readytoact> 지금은
<readytoact> 오픈소스 UTM을 어디서 얻은 서버에 올려서
<readytoact> 브릿지 모드로 설치해서 사용하고 잇습니다
<readytoact> -_- IDC쳐들어가서 꽂고 왔어요
<jasonjang> 4-2 VLC 스트리밍 서버 ..이용합니다.
<readytoact> 4-2<- 요부분이
<readytoact> 좀 어렵더라고요
<readytoact> 아 제가 담역에 내려서
<readytoact> -_- 잠시후에 다시 질문을 드려도...
<readytoact> 되겠죠?
<yemharc> 네
<readytoact> 되는거죠?
<jasonjang> 눼~
<readytoact> 앗
<readytoact> 자손장
<readytoact> ;;;
<jasonjang> 안녕하십시오~ 또 뵈여~
<yemharc> :)
<razGon_GNT> jasonjang: 제이슨인데.. 저랑 같은 말씀을.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNT> 오늘은 조금 바빳습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 저 스트리밍 서버는 저도 궁금하네요.ㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅋ 일 없어요~ (상관없어요) 자손=제이슨=제순 ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> vlc를 이용한 스트리밍 서버.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎ 압니다. 영어권과 한국권의 차이랄까? 이정도 생각하고 있습니다.
<jasonjang> 게다가 저는 실명하고 똑 맞아 떨어지쟎우?!
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 정답!
<jasonjang> 감솨~
<drake_kr> 휴
<yemharc> drake_kr: 수고하셨어요
<drake_kr> yemharc: ㅋㅋ 나 기사도 떴음
<yemharc> 봤어요
<yemharc> 다듬어서 쓰신다더니 그대로 쓰셨더만요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 에잉
<drake_kr> 저작권주장?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ 크리에이티브 커먼즈입니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다음에 저작권료 지불할게
<drake_kr> 술로.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 네
<imsu> 희안하네.. erc가 되었다 안되었다 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<jasonjang> erc ?
<jasonjang> imsu: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-55/ 의 19쪽~20쪽 ? 관심있으면 한번 보세요~
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 술로"만" -0- ...
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 좋은 링크 감사합니다 ^^
<imsu> jasonjang: audacity 기본적인 내용이 나온듯하군요 ^^
<jasonjang> 옙
<imsu> 이거 계속 연재되는건가요?
<jasonjang> 그럼요~
<imsu> 아 audacity 좀 더 배워야겠다 ㅋㅋㅋ 감사합니당 ^^
<jasonjang> 영어 조어,        REM(ote) MI(ni) A(ssiant) = REM MI A ............를 한글로 읽으면 어케 될까요? 질문임
<yemharc> n 붙이고 레미안 (......)
<jasonjang> 저는...리(모트) 미(니) 어(시스트) = 리미너 ..........쯤으로?!
<jasonjang> 레미아..........ㄴ 도 좋네요
<imsu> 무서운 분들 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 진규 / ㄲ ㅏ ㄲ ㅓ ㅇ ~ !
<drake_kr> apt-get 아파트 겟
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 잘들어 갔심 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 흠냥...
<DarkCircle> 그놈부스 인증샷에 윈도우 화면 "파문" -ㅅ-;
<yemharc> 뭘 파문 씩이나.......
<drake_kr> 알고보니 윈도우용 GTK 시연이었다고 <-
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 나갑니다
<yemharc> drake_kr: 7시에 오세요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / ?.? 응 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 예밀옹 / 요~! 예밀옹~! 메롱~!
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 일하세요 일 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 예밀옹 / 일은머... 대충.. 거식 거식.. 거시기 하게 거식 하면 됨...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 어디 가는 거삼 ?
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 명환형이 불러서요
<Ponics_Beginner> 헐...
<Ponics_Beginner> 그렇군... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 이놈의 감기.. 에취~! ㅜ,.ㅜ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 예밀옹 / 예밀옹도 ㄱㄱ싱 ?
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / ㅇㅇ 밀옹 즐 시간 되길 바라삼...
<yemharc> ?
<cheayuncho> 하암 배고파
<drake_kr> 아웅 사이다 땡겨
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 월요일은 월요일이군요.
<razGon_GNT> 환자가 많습니다.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 떱...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔... 이놈의 코감기..
<Ponics_Beginner> 미쵸.. 미쵸.. 훌쩍... 에취~!
<Ponics_Beginner>  ㅜ,.ㅜ;;
<razGon_GNT> 감기 조심하세요^^
<razGon_GNT> 일단은 코감기시면요. 처방 받으시면 됩니다만. 문제는 졸음이.
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 떠업...
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냑...
<razGon_OpQ> 리하이요
<razGon_OpQ> 월요일은 피곤하군요.ㅎ
<noth> 전 이만 퇴근합니다
<oming> 안녕하세요 :)
<razGon_OpQ> 늦은 밤입니다.
<oming> 벌써 한시군..
<razGon_OpQ> 그러네요
<oming> 혹시 글꼴설정좀 아시나요..?
<oming> 질문 있는데 ㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 허거거. 저는 초보라요
<razGon_OpQ> 그래도 혹시 제가 아는 이야기라도요
<oming> 제가 강분도님이 예전에 올리신 글꼴설정 2탄을 보고 글꼴을 설정해서 썼었는데..
<oming> 그땐 11.4버전을 사용했었거든요..
<oming> 근데.. 몇일전에 10.4버전으로 갈아탄다음 글꼴설정을 해보니.. 깨져서 나오네요.
<oming> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 혹시 없는 글꼴아닐까요?
<razGon_OpQ> 나눔고딕코딩 같은거요
<oming> 음.. 일단 fc-list로 봤을땐 글꼴이 있어요.
<oming> 홈폴더에..
<razGon_OpQ> 그거 글꼴등록해야되지 않나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 잘모르겠네요..ㅎ
<oming> ... 글꼴등록이요?
<razGon_OpQ> 제가 영초보라 ...좀아는게 나오는가 싶었는데...
<razGon_OpQ> 아닙니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 잘모릅니다
<razGon_OpQ> 저도 졸음이...
<oming> ... 도움을 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> -.-; 굳나잇요 도움 못줘서 죄송요
<oming> ㅜㅜ 네
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-29
<razGon_GNT> 좋은 아침입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 반갑습니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNT> yemharc: 오 만능 박사 yem님.!!
<drake_kr> yemharc: 자료좀 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> drake_kr:  굳모닝!^^
<drake_kr> 옙
<razGon_GNT> yemharc: 혹시 제로 보드 제작에 대해서 참고할만한 사이트나 책, 포스트 같은게 있으신지요?
<razGon_GNT> 구글링을 해도 통 모를 이야기고, 메뉴얼 봐도 이번에 버젼 바뀌어서 전혀 다른 거 같습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 후... 병원 홈피좀 아기자기하게 만들려고 했는데 말입니다.
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_GNT> 그런경우 맞는 레이아웃이 텍스타일 같은게 괜찮을 까요?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 띵동
<yemharc> razGon_GNT: 잠시만요
<drake_kr> 텍스타일은 레이아웃이 아니구요
<drake_kr> 글쓰는 방식입니다
<yemharc> drake_kr: 차례대로 보낼게요. 아쉽게도 다 외국사이트구요
<drake_kr> 오 외국자료면 오히려 pt에 넣기좋음
<drake_kr> 이유 : 나도 모르는데 사람들도 몰라
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/0OtrU
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/t6Khn
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/qft77
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/mIzRk
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/UDF8l
<yemharc> 안드로이드 원격 빌드 포함이에요
<yemharc> 더 필요하세요?
<drake_kr> 일단 만족 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 그리고
<yemharc> 컴파일은 아닌데 요것도 도움 될거에요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/F547p
<razGon_GNT> 아. 감사합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리고 요건 윈도 호스트로 이클립스 써서 임베디드 리눅스 개발에 관한 PDF
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/A1dkl
<yemharc> 그리고
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/V7adI
<drake_kr> 졸라많네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이건 윈도우 기반에서 이클립스 리모트 서버 구축하는 거에 관한 쓰레드
<yemharc> 이정도면 뭐, 되죠?
<yemharc> 북마크 더 깔까요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 충분함 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> razGon_GNT: 아까 제로보드 구축에 관한거 물어보셨던가요?
<yemharc> XE는 아니구요?
<yemharc> 그리고 갈아엎으실건 아닐테니 스킨제작에 관한?
<yemharc> 요거 범위를 좀 줄여주셔야 안 쏟아져 나와요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 아.XE입니다.ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 일단 xe 텍스타일 물어보셨으니..
<yemharc> 음.... 잠시만요 주소를 줄여서....
<razGon_GNT> 이번에 최근 코어를 얹었는데. 메뉴얼과 달라서요.ㅎ
<drake_kr> 최근 코어 별로 안 좋아요
<yemharc> 일단 동영상 강좌 2개
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/EDd2G
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/1gFE9
<drake_kr> 아니 1.5 코어면 1.4 시절 영상은 다 도로묵
<yemharc> 제로보드 모듈/스킨 개발 PDF문서
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/2P2cm
<drake_kr> 데브데이때도 xe 부스가서 지랄했음 -_-
<yemharc> HWP문서인게 함정인 메뉴얼
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/9y7gX
<drake_kr> 그러니까 xe부스에서 한글안된다고 지랄함
<drake_kr> 서로 ㅈㅅ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제로보드 스킨 제작할때 쓰는 변수 정리 포스트
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/R0rYI
<yemharc> 이건 간단한 방명록 작성 실전강좌
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/TeKPW
<yemharc> 요정도면 스킨제작 뭐 그럭저럭 가능할거에요
<razGon_GNT> yemharc: 감사합니다. 자자!! 스크랩!
<yemharc> 아, 하나 추가요
<yemharc> 좀 오래된거긴 한데 기본 틀은 안 바뀐거니까...
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/gRGAt
<yemharc> 요건 스샷이 좀 있어서 XE 메뉴 건드리는 법 그럭저럭 정리되어 있어요
<yemharc> 끝
<yemharc> XE는 별로 관심을 안 가져서 정보가 별로 없네요
<drake_kr> ... 저게 정보가 없는거가
<yemharc> 없는거죠
<yemharc> 구글 알림메일로 하루 받는게 몇통인데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 그래도 요샌 아이패드 덕에 알림메일 스크랩&정리하는게 무지 편해져서
<yemharc> 좀 더 늘려도 될거같아요
<yemharc> 근데 딱히 추가할 키워드가 안 보이는게 문제.....
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 슬슬 언론도 떠들기 시작하는군요
<yemharc> [발전설비 30% 넘어가도 손 못쓴다]
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 하잇...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 요~! 밀옹~! 20대의 하드웨어에 40대의 CPU 를 탑재한 밀옹~! 요~!
<yemharc> .......................
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아놔.. 날씨가 그지 같삼....
<yemharc> 날씨가 좀 그렇죠.......
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 배고프닥..... 떱... 밀옹 배고픈데 어케 해야 하는거삼 ?
<drake_kr> 밥 안 먹고 뭐 해요
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 밥을 드세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냑.. 밥시간은 아직도 많이 남아서... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 오... 이시간에 ? 살아 있는거삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔.. 화면 캡쳐도 일이냉... 아놔...
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 자자.. 어서 어서.. 주변에 OLC 이벤트 참가 시키삼... 그래야 우ㅂㅌ 커뮤니티 토즈 이용권을 획득 할수 있삼...
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 나의 아이디어 였심.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 토즈 이용권.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 그거 진짜 새벽입니까
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 응? 뭐가 새벽이라는 거삼 ?
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20231
<drake_kr> 아 데이터 정리 해야 되는데...
<drake_kr> 9차나
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔.... 불여시에서도 이제는 됨...
<Ponics_Beginner> 어차피 참가해서 추천하는건 개인의 자유..
<Ponics_Beginner> 홈피 맹그는 회사가 실수한것임... ㅋㅋ 불여시에서도 되도록 조치함... ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아나 컴터 또 맛갔네 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 아.. 배곱.. 배곱... 지식이 필요 합니당...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 훔.... 밥묵고 합시당~!
<drake_kr> 아웅 사이다 땡겨
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 헉... 혈당이 떨어지면.. 손발이 쭉쭉 펴지면서... 머리가 맑아질수.... 가 없지효...
<Ponics_Beginner> 냠냠..
<readytoact> 그어어억
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 누리꿈스퀘어 안에 있는 손바닥tv가 이거군요 -ㅅ- http://news.hankooki.com/photoi/photo_view.php?gisa_id=00114182&cate_code=0105&page=1&sp_code=0105
<drake_kr> jincreator: ~_~ 바쁨?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 헉.. 코분투 사무실에 붕붕 드링크 Lv1 이 있삼... 이거 누가 키핑해 놓은 거삼 ?
<yemharc> dk......
<yemharc> 아.....
<yemharc> 난 또 왜 포럼서 키배를 하고 있는거지.......
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 훔.... 밀옹의 난장 토론 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 다시 해야 하는덱.. ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 그아아아앙아
<readytoact> 속아파
<drake_kr> 왜 사람은 객체지향이 아닌거야 제기랄
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 사람은 왜 모듈화가 안될까효 ?
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 님의 고견을 듣고 싶습니다
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이옹 / 훔... 일단 개념과 4가지 탑제부터 권장 하심이... =3=3=3=3
<drake_kr> 귀찮습니다
<yemharc> 흠......
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 빙고! 그게 정답임! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 자자... 슬슬 도망갈 준비를 해야 겠심... 와.. 드뎌 D-1 이닥... 음하냐냐냐~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 유명강사 밀옹 / 메롱~!
<yemharc> 오오미........
<yemharc> .....답글 하나를 20분동안 썼네요
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 오늘 조금 슬픕니다
<Seony> 갑자기 왜요?
<yemharc> 사람들이 윈도우의 적어도 7년간의 데스크탑 점유율 최소 90% 이상을 너무 우습게 봐요
<yemharc> (......)
<yemharc> 그것때문에 포럼서 잠시(?) 키배를 좀 했습니다....
<Seony> 옛날 저를 보는 것 같네요.
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 아....
<yemharc> 글 보고 오신건가요
<Seony> yemharc: 옛날에 저는요, 온라인 게임이 리눅스로 포팅만 된다면 온 나라 사람들이 다 리눅스를 쓸 거라고 생각했었어요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아뇨 뭐.....저도.... (먼산)
<Seony> 기업 입장에서는 리눅스용 오피스가 짱 먹는다면 바뀔 것 같은데 또 그게 쉽지가 않거든요...
<yemharc> 사실 오픈소스쪽에 한창 불타는 시기에는 다들 그런 생각 하지 않나요 :)
<yemharc> 어렵죠
<yemharc> 정말 어렵죠
<yemharc> 경제논리로만 봐도 이건.......
<Seony> 물론, 데스크탑 OS로 리눅스의 점유율이 70%가 넘는다면 모르겠는데요... 윈도우가 짱 먹고있는 지금 시점에선 오피스든 뭐든 간에 OS를 바꾸기는 쉽지 않습니다...
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그래서 오시자 마자 말했듯, 사람들이 윈도우의 90% 7년을 너무 우습게 보는게 슬퍼요
<yemharc> 그걸 무섭다고 인식해야 좋은 방법이 나올텐데......
<Seony> 리눅스 한창 쓸 때는 그런 생각들 많이 해요. "뭐만 바뀌면 다 리눅스 쓸거다. 후진 윈도우를 뭐하러 쓰냐". 근데 이건 어디까지나 우리들(리눅스 유저) 생각이구요...
<yemharc> 사실상 윈도우의 점유율과 시간은 이미 "생태계"를 만들기에 충분하고도 남았죠
<yemharc> 돌연변이 하나 튀어나온다고 사회체제가 갑자기 붕괴하는건 아닌거랑 같은거니까요
<yemharc> ...뭐 가끔 아이폰같은게 있긴 합니다만
<boracay> 개발자 지급 컴퓨터 os를 리눅스로 한다면 좀 빨리 바뀔라나요?
<yemharc> 그게 그렇지도 않아요
<yemharc> 개발자 = 컴퓨터를 잘 한다.....라는 것부터가 잘못된 인식이라 말씀드리고 싶습니다.
<yemharc> 자기 개발환경 세팅도 못하는 개발자 많아요
<drake_kr> <- 나
<yemharc> 헐
<Seony> boracay: 그럴 것 같은데도, 개발자들이 오히려 더 자기 손에 익숙한걸 찾더라구요...
<Seony> 제가 아는 개발자도 온리 "프로그래밍"만 할 줄 알지, 윈도우 고장나면 못고치더라구요.
<drake_kr> OS가 뭐건 난 키보드가 익숙함
<Seony> 더군다나 그 프로그래머는 PHP 개발해본 적 있는 사람인데, 윈도우에서 개발했다더라구요...
<yemharc> 윈도는 저도 손 못대요......
<Seony> 그러면서, PHP가 리눅스랑 잘맞는지 몰랐다고 하더라구요.
<yemharc> 진짜 "익숙한게 제일 쉽다"가 정답이에요
<drake_kr> 그래서 이번 8일에 다른 방법으로 접근 합니다.
<drake_kr> 넷북 들고 댕김서 서버로 개발해라.. <-
<yemharc> 그건 무리수!!
<drake_kr> 실제로 윈도우가 더 편하다는 이유로 윈도우 개발환경을 많이들 이용하는데, 요즘들어 특히 오픈소스진영보다 의존성이 쩌는걸 몰라요 사람들이..
<drake_kr> 그래서 '내 자리에선 되는데 다른 자리에선 안되는' 현상이 심심찮게 발생되는듯 싶어요
<drake_kr> 아예 전문가가 개발환경 통합해놓은 서버에서 개발한다면 그런일을 상당히 많이 줄일 수 있죠.
<drake_kr> 아직은 무리수지만 '이런게 있다' 정도로 약간 불지펴주는 수준에 불과합니다 저는. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇게 은근슬쩍 일자리를 늘려 보려고 해도 안된다니까요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<boracay> drake_kr : 요즘은 안드로이드 어플에 ssh 클라도 있던데요. vi 잘되더라구요
<drake_kr> 아오 내가 왜 전문가임
<yemharc> 사실 그런 어플들은 진작부터 있긴 했는데, 초기 안드로이드는 스펙이......
<drake_kr> boracay: ssh 클라이언트는 웬만한데 다 있슴미다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 유닉스 기반 머신에서는 SSH 없으면 그건 이미 죽은 기계 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 터치기반 모니터가 많이 활성화되면 마우스가 없어지거나 할수도 있겠군요..
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 그건 아니라고 봐요
<yemharc> FPS 해야죠
<yemharc> (....)
<drake_kr> 괜찮아요
<boracay> 요즘 빌드하는 시간이 길어져서 짬짬히 노는시간이 많아졌어요
<drake_kr> 터치패드로 FPS 하는거 본후로는..
<yemharc> .......
<drake_kr> 그것도 '일반인' 수준으로 하던 거랍니다
<drake_kr> 킬하고 데스가 반반
<drake_kr> 클랜전에서요 -.-
<yemharc> 아우.........
<yemharc> Seony: iMac G4 정말 귀엽네요 (.....)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.... 호빵맥 말씀하시는거죠?
<yemharc> 호빵에다 가격표 꽂아놓은 느낌
<Seony> 왠지는 모르겠는데, 그걸 호빵맥이라고 그래요.
<yemharc> 아니 본체가 딱.....
<yemharc> 김만 모락모락 나주면 말이죠.......
<yemharc> 아 근데 이련 ㅂㅌ들......
<yemharc> 메인보드 모양이 (.......)
<Seony> 이번에 앱스토어에서 새로 받은 겜이 재밌더라구요.
<yemharc> 브레이커 말씀이시죠?
<Seony> 네. 연속으로 펑펑 터질 때마다 희열감이.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저 사실
<yemharc> 그거 이미 회사 계정으로.......... (외면)
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그랬군요
<yemharc> 아우 이거 또 고민되네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> WWDC 2011 HD버전으로 2시간 달렸더니
<yemharc> 아이맥도 좋은데 들고 다니고 싶어졌어요
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<cheayuncho> http://file.ohohme.com/music/schoolbell2.mp3 우리학교 수업시간 종소리 리메이크
<cheayuncho> http://file.ohohme.com/music/schoolbell.mp3 우리학교 쉬는시간 종소리 리메이크
<cheayuncho> 아웅 심심해 ㅠㅠ
<dognote> hi
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<dognote> 엠퍼시 메신저, 구글 토크 막힌 모양입니다
<dognote> 어제까지는 됐었는데
<yemharc> Seony: 결제버튼 앞에 두고 고민중입니다
<Seony> yemharc: ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Seony: 에어를 살까요
<yemharc> 아.... 둘 다 맘에 들어서.......
<Seony> 음... 고민될만하시겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 에어 체감성능이라고 해야하나
<yemharc> 이정도로 높을줄은 몰랐어요
<Seony> SSD 달려서 빠르다고는 하더라구요
<yemharc> 어차피 게임을 목적으로 구매하는것도 아니고 해서.....
<yemharc> ...사실 아이맥 가격이면 맥에어 i7달아주고 모니터를 사도 약간 남습니다
<Seony> 네... 게다가 맥북에어도 씨퓨가 i5니까 그 정도면 충분하죠
<yemharc> 후우......
<yemharc> 할부는 12개월까지 되고
<yemharc> 대략 한달 15만원 정도 나가는군요
<yemharc> (i7 달아서요)
<Seony> 참고로, 키노트의 몇몇 이펙트는 인텔 그래픽에서 구현이 안된답니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 뭐
<yemharc> 프레젠테이션이 직업인건 아니니까요
<yemharc> 더러운 아이클라우드
<Seony> 언제 구매 예정이세요?
<Seony> ㅋ
<yemharc> 구매 예정요?
<yemharc> 아마도.......right now
<yemharc> 지금 다 해놓고 Purchase 버튼 앞에서 깔짝이고 있어요 (....)
<Seony> 제가 무슨 얘기 하나 해드리면 아마 구매 못하실 수도 있을텐데...
<Seony> 얘기를 해야하나 말아야하나 고민되네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 맥에어 신모델?
<Seony> 15인치형 모델요.
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 너무커요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<yemharc> 저한테 있어서 11인치를 넘어가는 노트북은 그냥 데스크탑입니다
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<yemharc> 근데 그도 그럴게 처음 사용한게 리브레토 550이라고
<yemharc> A4 반으로 접은 사이즈였거든요 (.......)
<Seony> 꼭 노트북이 필요하신거라면 에어를 사시면 좋을 거에요.
<yemharc> 패드도 있는데 이게 쓰다보니까
<yemharc> PC는 PC고 태블릿은 태블릿이더군요
<yemharc> ....................
<yemharc> 더러워 잡스!
<Seony> 근데 꼭 노트북이 필요하신 게 아니라면, 맥의 "입문"은 아이맥이 좋다고 생각해요. 개인적인 의견입니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 그것때문에 고민하고 있거든요
<yemharc> 지금 코드 테스트 하는데 회사에 맥 남는게 없는 상태고 해서
<yemharc> VM웨어 해킨에서 코드테스트 하고 있기도 하고요
<yemharc> (....)
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<Seony> 혹시 아이폰 앱도 직접 만드세요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 사실 제가 [직접] 만드는건 없다고 봐야죠
<Seony> 이번 방학 때 아이폰앱 프로그래밍을 좀 손대볼려고 계획 중이거든요...
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 안드로이드랑 비교하면 정말 [정리 잘 되어있구나] 하는 느낌입니다
<Seony> 체계적으로 잘 되어있어요
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 계속 고민하고 있는데
<yemharc> 적어도 일반 사용자들이 찍어 올린 영상 정도의 퍼포먼스(매끄러움)라면
<yemharc> 에어를 사도 불만은 없을거같아요
<yemharc> 그냥 모니터 하나 구해서 케이블만 연결해도 뭐......
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 사실 완전한 데스크탑하고 전혀 틀린건 알고 있습니다. 뭐라해도 데탑없이 근 7년을 버텼거든요 (....)
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 데탑이랑 틀리다는 건, 소프트웨어적으로 틀리다는 건 아니구요...
<Seony> 단지 노트북용 메인보드와 데탑용 메인보드의 성능이 다르다는 걸 의미하는 거에요...
<Seony> 제가 써보니까 그렇더라구요...
<yemharc> 네 그 부분이요
<Seony> 분명히 맥미니가 더 좋은 씨퓨를 달고있는데도 뭔가 속도는 더 느렸어요..
<yemharc> 분명 스펙은 놋북이 더 좋은데 데탑이 더 빠른걸 수도 없이 겪었거든요....
<Seony> 제 생각에 yemharc님한테는 맥북에어가 맞을 것 같네요. 아무래도 컴쟁이들이 어디서든 컴을 만져야하는 건 본능에 가까우니...
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 본능인가요
<Seony> 저도, 어딜가든 제 컴퓨터가 있어야하는 게 중요하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> 근데, 제가 사는 곳은 워낙 동네가 좁아서 한 10분이면 집에 갈 수 있지만 한국은 그렇지 않으니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 악세서리는 HDMI 케이블 하나정도만 구비해 놓으면 되려나요
<Seony> 미니 디스플레이죠?
<yemharc> 에어면 미니 맞죠?
<Seony> 차라리 어디서든 쓸 수 있게끔 VGA가 낫지 않겠어요? D-Sub요...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> VGA도 HD출력을 지원하나요?
<yemharc> 애플스토어 구매사이트에는 나와있지를 않아서...
<yemharc> 아, 아니다. HDMI가 나을거같아요.
<Seony> 음... HD출력이라는 게, 1080 해상도만 출력하면 되는 건가요?
<yemharc> 왜냐면 이미 폰/패드용 VGA케이블이 있습...........orz
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 질러라!!
<yemharc> 아....뭔가 반대로 되고 있어
<yemharc> 난 지르고 싶은데 귓속에는 "안돼! 그건 낚시야!"라는 외침이.......
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음....
<yemharc> 이거 다시 생각해보라는 신의 계시일까요
<Seony> 어디서든 맥을 쓸 수 있으면 아마 편하실 거에요. 에어로 가세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 카드 만들때 한도를 150으로 설정해놨었네요 (...)
<Seony> 제가 늘 강조하는 거지만, 맥이라는 OS가 사용자랑 착 달라붙는 맛이 좀 있어서 들고다니면 아주 편하다는 장점이 있거든요...
<yemharc> (설마 그만큼 지를 일이 있겠어. 라는 생각이었는데)
<Seony> 특히 아이라이프 패키지(아이포토, 아이튠즈)를 쓰시면 더욱더...
<yemharc> ........안그래도 그거... 데모가......
<yemharc> (풀썩)
<Seony> 혹시 사진관리 프로그램 따로 쓰세요?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<Seony> 그럼 다행이네요.
<yemharc> 음......
<Seony> 들고다니시면 아마 무척 편할 거에요
<yemharc> 으잌
<yemharc> 이거 천상 은행 가야하나......
<Seony> 아이튠즈에서 음악/앱 관리하고 아이포토로 사진 관리하면 일단 기본적인 "개인용" 자료관리는 편해지니...
<Seony> 아 근데 문제는 SSD 용량이네요
<yemharc> 그건 일단 외장하드로 떼워야죠
<Seony> 아이포토는 라이브러리를 별도로 만들면 된다치지만, 아이튠즈에서 구입하는 음악이나 앱은 따로 분리가 안되거든요..
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 지금 당장은 결제를 못하네요
<yemharc> 그냥 한도좀 높게 잡아들걸 으잌ㅋ
<Seony> SSD 용량 때문에... 아마 고민을 좀 하셔야할 듯... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 용량은 이미 감수한 부분이니까요
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 카드한도 정해놓으면 후회할 일이 생길진 몰라도 그보다 더 나중에는 괜찮을것 같네요
<DarkCircle> 막 쓰는건 막을 수 있으니 ...
<yemharc> 아 그거 어차피 알림서비스로 한달 결제할 금액 20만원 넘으면 알림 와요
<yemharc> 그럼 그때 임의로 잠글수 있습니다
<yemharc> 근데 지금 제 다달이 할부금이 6천원인데 (...)
<Seony> 제 개인적인 경험으로는 한도는 작게 잡아놓으면 나중에 귀찮아집니다. 본인 통장에 현금을 몇백만원씩 넣어놓고 쓰시는 분이 아니라면...
<yemharc> 앱스토어에서 음악 지른거 + 카드 좀 쓴거 합쳐도 아직 20이 안되요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 여튼 오늘은 불가능이네요
<yemharc> 내일 은행을 가봐야겠어요
<Seony> 천만원까지 해준다면 해달라고 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 통장에 돈 천만원씩 넣어놓고 쓰시는 거 아니라면, 한도 그렇게 잡는다고 문제될 거 없습니다...
<DarkCircle> 근데 한도를 많이 잡아놓으면
<DarkCircle> 나중에 감당이 안될 소지가 있어서 ㄱ- ..
<Seony> 그래서 제 말이, 통장에 몇백만원씩 넣어놓고 쓰시는 분이 아니라면 이라는 전제조건을 달았죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그렁께 그거 하나 관리 못할거면 카드 분질러야죠
<yemharc> 편하자고 쓰는거지 망하자고 쓰는게 아니잖아요
<Seony> 나중에 결혼할 때 되면 카드한도가 여간 귀찮은게 아니거든요...
<DarkCircle> 근데 보통 월급 받아놓고 어지간히 쟁여놓으면 몇백만원이 금방 되죠
<Seony> 적금이나 그런데 돈 따로 넣지않나요? ㅎㅎ 나만 그랬나
<Seony> 왠지 제가 아주 독한 사람인듯한... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아..... 전 통장은 한개로 쓰는데
<yemharc> 왜 그, 계좌는 한개인데 적금도 붙일 수 있는게 있더라구요
<Seony> 저는 카드사에서 한도 올려준다면 무조건 OK 했거든요..
<yemharc> 전 지금 비자랑 JCB 가지고 있는데 둘 다 우리은행이군요
<yemharc> 통장도 달랑 2개고요
<DarkCircle> 통장은 여러개 벌려놓고 쓰는게 좋긴 한데 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 이자 많이 받아먹으려면 ..
<DarkCircle> 대신 관리는 아오안.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 에이.....그것도 금액이 좀 될때나 그렇죠
<Seony> 원래 한국은 은행 시스템이, 한 은행만 거래할수록 좋게끔 되어있죠...
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 한 돈 1,2백천만원 쯤 되어야 통장 쪼개기가 제맛...
<DarkCircle> 어차피 입출금엔 수수료 안들어가니까
<DarkCircle> 좀 귀찮겠지만 빼고 적당한 시기에 분산하면 ....
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 은행에서 대출할 때 신용평가하는 것도, 얼마나 오랫동안 당행이랑 거래해왔나도 체크를 하거든요.
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 저는 한 5년정도 썼군요
<Seony> 아... 은행에서 일했던 게 그래도 도움이 많이 되네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 3년 일했는데, 머리 속에 박혀서 나오질 않네요.
<Seony> 여수신, 예적금, 대출, 자금운용, 투자...
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> hi
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 아치 설치하셨나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 후... 전쟁입니다..!
<razGon_OpQ> 마눌님 금세입원할기세!!
<razGon_OpQ> ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> ??
<razGon_OpQ> 마눌 병마와의 전쟁입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 몸이지치네요..ㅠ.ㅠ
<imsu> 감기 걸리셨나요?
<razGon_OpQ> Imsu: 하이요!
<razGon_OpQ> 아니요 그보더 더한거 신우신염
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~
<imsu> 신우신??
<razGon_OpQ> 방광염에서 발전된녀석있습니다. 고약한 녀석.
<razGon_OpQ> 남자는 모르는 질병
<imsu> 아;;;
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> 그 뭐지 담석인가 뭐랑은 전혀 다른거죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 임수님께서 여자 사귀여봐야 아는 질병
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> 결국은 또 나를 갈군다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 다른겁니다.
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 앱스토어 A-Breaker 정말 재밌ㄴ요
<imsu> 아 화풀이 대상이 되었어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony 그게 뭡니까?
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<razGon_OpQ>  그러니 오크족 소개시켜준다니깐요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아이폰겜
<imsu> bluedusk: 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 아 hp 노트북 바이오스 업데이트 하다가 홧병으로 쓰러지겠네 진짜
<imsu> razGon_사람좀;; 엘프는 바라지도 않음 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, ~_~
<razGon_OpQ> Bluedusk, seony:안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<imsu> bluedusk: 저에게 그 놋북을 넘기시면 만사가 편안해 지십니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무소유~~!~!~!~!~!~!~!
<bluedusk> 제꺼 아닌디라
<imsu> 쿨럭
<razGon_OpQ> 저에게 넘기시면 평안이..ㅋ
<bluedusk> 제꺼 아니라고라
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 대충 쓰십숑 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 임수님 따라잡ㄷ기..ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_OpQ: 아실란가 모르겠네요 ㅋㅋ 간절히 원해서 마우스 줏음 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 내꺼시 아닌디 내가 써야 되니까 그라지라
<bluedusk> 아따 답답하구마이
<razGon_OpQ> ㄱㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 오오!
<imsu> razGon_OpQ: 아 이제 더 줏을게 없네요;;; 생각이 안나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 그냥 다 날리십시요!
<imsu> 아`!~!~! 하나 있다;;;; 파워~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!
<imsu> 누구 파워하나 남는거 있으신가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이제 이것만 줏으면 데탑완성인데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 메모리 , cpu 기타 등등 다 줍다보니 하나 완성? 막이래 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony 생각해보니 파워는 없죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 저도 파워찾다가 없어서 하나 샀다는..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 꼭 줏을려고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 맞다 하드 하나 사야하는구나;; 이건 아는 분이 대신 좀 사달라고해서 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아는게 없는데 제길 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk> ssd를 사세요
<bluedusk> 굳잡 __)b
<razGon_OpQ> 컴텨전력소비량이 35-40와트 정도면 괜찮은 건가요?
<imsu> bluedusk: 순전히 겜용인데요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 좋은거 살필요가 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 데탑 파워?
<imsu> Seony넹
<imsu> Seony 순전히 게임용으로만 쓸 하드 좀 추천해 주세요
<imsu> 다른거 전혀 안하고 진짜 게임 몇 개 깔고 컴터 전혀 쓰지 않는 사람이에요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 놋북?
<Seony> imsu: 파워는 남아도는데, 그건 무거워서 보내기가 어려워.
<imsu> 아;; 맞네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony 데탑이요 데탑용 하드
<imsu> 다나와 보니까 160 기가 짜리가 75000 원정도 하던데 이걸 살까;;
<Seony> 데탑용 하드 추천이랄게 뭐 있나. 그냥 시게이트나 웬디 중에 하나 사는거지.
<imsu> 69000 원이네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 데탑용인데 겨우 160기가에 6만 9천원이나 해?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 왜케 비싸지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 요즘 하드값이 올랐다는게 이런건가;;
<imsu> 웬디가 WD 말씀하시는거죠?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 말도 안되게 비싼 거 같은데...
<Seony> 놋북용 하드 500기가짜리도 $100 안넘는데..
<imsu> 1테라가 14 만원인데;;ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 160 기가 짜리가 7만원 돈이라니;;
<imsu> 2테라가 14만원이군 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시게이트 250기가가 9만원 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 500기가짜리 알아봐. 그게 지금 가격대비 제일 쌀 거야
<imsu> 넵~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시게이트 500 기가가 7만 5천원이네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 비품이면 못파는거 아닌가요?
<imsu> 정품이 아니라는건가
<imsu> 그래도 비싸네;;
<imsu> 이건 뭐 커피숍에서 크림하나 추가하는것처럼 가격 밑바닥 까는것도 아니고 ;;
<imsu> 아;; 그러고 보니 11월 오프모임은 없는거구나;;
<imsu> 12월 3일 참석해야지 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 히다찌 1테라 괜찮아요
<DarkCircle> 지금 올라갔으려나 ... 히다찌꺼 그래도 싸던데. 성능 무난하고
<razGon_GNT>  
<imsu> DarkCircle: 좋은 정보 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 시게이트 구리다 어쩌다 할때 히타찌는 가성비는 좋은데 네임밸류 때문에 버로우 탔던 ..
<imsu> 아하~!~!~!
<imsu> 전 항상 생각하는게 이런저런 정보들을 다들 어디서 그렇게 구하시는지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://www.amn.kr/sub_read.html?uid=4380%A1%D7ion=sc4%A1%D7ion2
<Seony> 이게 진행되면 끝장이군요
<razGon_iPad> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_iPad> 아이패드로 채팅하려니 좀 힘들군요
<razGon_iPad> 그나저나 모두 잠수중이요?
<Seony> 거의 그런듯요...
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> ㅜ
<razGon_iPad> 그래도 서니 님은 살아남으신듯..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 저야 뭐 항상... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아이패드는 블투키보드를
<razGon_iPad> 거기 몇시에요?
<razGon_iPad> 있는데 블투키보드를 안쓰고 함 해보고 있습니다
<Seony> 여기는 새벽 2시 15분입니다.
<razGon_iPad> 화면이 좀크니 할만 합니다.
<razGon_iPad> 허거걱
<razGon_iPad> 다섯시간차이군요
<Seony> 네. 정확히는 19시간 차이에요.
<razGon_iPad> 아! 맞다...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 우리집
<razGon_iPad> 우리집에 역병이.... 마눌님은 신우신염 아이들은 감기 후, 저는 피로병....ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐... 모두 휴식이 필요하군요...
<yemharc> 28 Hours Later...
<razGon_iPad> 아이들 둘이 감기 걸리니 울 마눌님은 신우신염걸리구 해서 오늘 링겔 팍 주었,습니다
<razGon_iPad> 후... 오늘은 학위로 전화 받고 일찍 자렵니다
<Seony> 쉬세요
<razGon_iPad> 학회일로 던화받고
<razGon_iPad> 아... 자동수정이 미워요.
<razGon_iPad> 열시 에 받기로 했습니다,
<razGon_iPad> 아직 삼십분 가량 시간이 있비요
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_GNT: Amazing Breaker라는 아이폰 앱이 있는데 상당히 재밌습니다. 해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 헛... 그새 나가셨네
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> ICS 평가가 좀 갈리네요
<Seony> 그게 뭐에요?
<yemharc> 안드로이드 빵또아요 (...)
<Seony> 음... 뭔지 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 안드 4.0이요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아...
<yemharc> IceCream Sandwitch
<yemharc> 그래서 ICS인데
<yemharc> 빵 사이에 아이스크림 = 빵또아
<Seony> 아.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 이름부터 마음에 걸리는 겔럭시 넥서스에 탑재되서 나왔ㄴㄴ데
<Seony> 3.0은 태블릿 용이고, 4.0은 폰 용으로 버전을 건너뛰었군요
<yemharc> 3.0하고 합쳐버렸어요
<yemharc> 원래 별개로 개발중이었는데
<yemharc> 아이패드도 iOS 쓰는거 보고 바로 합쳤습니다
<yemharc> ...
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 이리저리 리뷰를 좀 보고 다니고 있거든요
<yemharc> 빠와 까의 리뷰는 그냥 넘기기로 하고
<Seony> 평가가 갈리는걸보면 기능상 달라진게 많은가보네요
<yemharc> 좀 객관적으로 정리해 놓은 글들을 보면
<yemharc> 네 이리저리 좀 많이 바뀌었습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 슬픈건 여전히 수많은 하드웨어 대응은 힘들거라는 점이고
<yemharc> 통신사와 제조사가 만든 어플은 여전히 최적화가 제대로 안되었다는 거고
<Seony> 아무래도 그럴 수밖에 없겠죠
<yemharc> 마지막으로 슬픈 점은 겔럭시 넥서스는 구글이 만들었는데도 하드웨어 스펙으로 밀어붙여서 돌리는 기능들이 있다는거네요
<Seony> 근데 생각보다 4.0이라는 버전이 빨리 나왔네요.
<Seony> 구글이 안드로이드 버전업을 빨리 안한다고 했던 거 같은데...
<yemharc> 그야 2.3하고 3.1하고 합쳐서 4.0으로 점프~.......
<Seony> 버전업을 너무 빨리해서 제조사랑 유저들간 갈등이 심해서, 1년에 하나씩 낸다고 들었거든요..
<yemharc> 그게 이번 4.0부터에요
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 새로운 기능이 많이 추가됐나보군요
<yemharc> 그 부분은 몇가지 제외하면 저도 알아보는 중이라...
<yemharc> 그나마 눈에 띄는게 얼굴 인식으로 락 해제하는 Face Unlock
<yemharc> 그리고 루팅 안해도 제조사/통신사 어플도 들어낼 수 있게 해 준거네요
<Seony> 오...
<Seony> 마지막거가 제가 안드로이드폰 쓸 때 가장 절실했던 거였어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼굴인식은 쓸데없을 거 같고..
<yemharc> 그럼 전 오늘은 이만 가볼게요
<Seony> 넵
<Seony> 들어가세요
<yemharc> Seony: 참고로 그 언락 사진으로 됩니다. 쇼크
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 안녕히 주무세요
<Seony> 반전이군요
<Seony> 넵. 쉬세요
<Migwang> 안녕하세요
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-11-30
<razGon_GNT> jincreator: hi! good morning!
<jincreator> razGon_GNT: 네, 안녕하세요.
<razGon_GNT> 여기 광주는 비가 추적추적오네요. 이런날에 환자가 많은데 말이죠.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 근데 지금 대기실은 텅텅...ㅠㅠ
<boracay> 서울도 비가 옵니다~
<boracay> 바람도 많이부네요
<razGon_GNT> boracay: 보라카이 아니신가요?ㅎ
<boracay> 보라카이에 신행 갔다왔답니다 ㅎ
<boracay> 보라카이 너무 좋더라구요
<boracay> 제 pc도 이름을 보라카이로 지어주었어요.
<razGon_GNT> 아.. 부럽습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 속도 위반 이래서 하면 안되..ㅠ
<drake_kr> 보라카이....
<jasonjang> jin creator: 편한 시간에 잠깐 얘기해요~ ^^
<jasonjang> jin creator: 편한 시간에 잠깐 얘기해요~ ^^
<jincreator> jasonjang: 안녕하세요.
<jasonjang> 바쁜 시간 아니요?
<jincreator> 지금 쉬는시간이에요.
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<jasonjang> 혹 언제까지?
<jincreator> 11시까지요.
<jincreator> 이전 수업이 조금 일찍 끝나서요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수 / 맛점 하셨는지요 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 점심시간 이시겠구낭... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요~~ 담배로 때웠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: it bank 인가 학원인거 같은데 아는 내용 혹시 있나요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 이런... 점심은 맛점 하셔야죠... 담배+술은 간식 입니당... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 그러게요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 바뀌어 버렸네요
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / it bank 요 ? 글쎄요...
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 어떤 회사인지... 찾아 볼까효 ?
<imsu> 아는 학생 하나가 여기서 컴퓨터를 배우려고 한다길래요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 저야 그래주시면 감사하죠 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네트워크 보안 쪽으로 공부하고 싶다는데 어떤것들을 공부하면 되나요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 계십니까 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 훔... 보안이라.. 일단... CCNA 를 기본적으로 .... 덤프 보시고 획득하시면... 다음은...
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / http://www.it-bank.net/ ....  국비지원의 멀티미디어 학원이군효..
<imsu> 아하~~
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 보안은 실습이 중요하죠... 국비지원의 보안 전문 학원이 있긴 합니다만.. 거기도 6개월 이상의 코스에 실습 위주인걸로 알고 있습니다..
<imsu> 근데 수강료가 은근히 비싸다고해서요
<imsu> 헐;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 네.. 보안쪽은 커리큘럼 기간도 길고... 은근히 비싸요..
<imsu> 여기서는 ccna 네트워크만 해서 50만냥 달래요 1개월 과정인데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 1개월 과정이면 거의 수박 겉핥기식 아닌가요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 예전에 친구가 신촌쪽에서 보안 전문가 과정 6개월 코스 국비 지원으로 교육 받더라구요..
<imsu> 아하~!!
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 솔직히 1개월이면... 덤프 외우는 거 밖엔 안되염...
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 그럼 그런거는 어떻게 하는건가요?
<imsu> 수학과 학생인데 it 쪽으로 전과하려는 학생입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아직 언어에 대한 기초를 잘 몰라서 이것부터 차근차근해야하긴 하는데~
<imsu> 제가 잘 몰라서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 훔... 국비 지원 자격이 되는지 부터 알아 보시고... 그다음에 원하는 분야에 국비 지원되는 학원이 있는지.. 알아 보시는 것이 좋을듯 합니다..
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 솔직히 수강비 다 주고 듣기에는 왠지 손해 보는듯한.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 보안 쪽으로 가시더라도.. 기본 C 는 어느정도 알고 계시는것이 많은 도움이 되실꺼에요..
<imsu> 학생은 국비지원이 되나요?
<imsu> c 는 지금 컴공과 수업을 들으면서 익혀가고 있다고 하네요~
<imsu> 실습이 중요하다하심은 장비가격 때문이죠?
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 훔.... 일단.. 대학생도 가능 한걸로 알고는 있습니다만.... 그 적용되는 분야나 학원이 한정적일꺼라는 생각이 듭니다..
<Ponics_Beginner> 진규 / 하잇..
<boracay> 국비지원이 휴학생이나 미취업 졸업생이 아니여도 가능한가요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / ㅇㅇ 보안 전문 학원은 실습 장비를 위주로 하니...
<Ponics_Beginner> 일단.. 자세한것은 직접 알아 보심이...
<Ponics_Beginner> 제가 그부분은 잘... ^^;;;
<imsu> 오~!~! 좋은 정보 감사합니다 ^^
<boracay> ccna가 자세히는 모르지만 관련 자료 얼핏 보면
<Ponics_Beginner> 어차피 학원도 국비 지원 학원생을 받는 것이 좋거든요...
<boracay> 네트웍 장비 라우터라던지 이런거 콘솔에서 세팅하고 하는 실습류가 많아서 이론을 제외 하더라도 장비가 있어야 해볼수 있던거 같았어요
<Ponics_Beginner> 넵... 그게 중요 하죠..
<Ponics_Beginner> 아무리 이론적으로 해도...
<Ponics_Beginner> 실습하면 또 달라 지거든요..
<boracay> 저두 스위치 허브같은거 설정 할일 있으면 다산에 있었던 기술지원팀 과장님께 가지고 달려간답니다 ㅎㅎ;
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔.. 저같은 경우에는 실무 서바이벌로 마구잡이로 배운거라서요.. 딱히 누굴 알려줄 정도는 아닙니다.. ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 다 닥치면 하게 되더라구요..
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅋㅋ
<boracay> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 스위치 허브야머... 시스코 카탈리시스 4500 시리즈 장비를 만져 봤으니깐요..
<Ponics_Beginner> 글로 배우는 것보다... 해고를 당하냐 안당하냐의 극한의 상황에서 닥치니 다 되더군요... ㅋㅋ
<boracay> 급여가 연체되는 극한에 상황에 쳐해있으니.. 일이 손에 안잡혀요
<boracay> ㅠㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔.. 일단... 실업급여 신청 하시고... 국비지원 자격이 되시므로...
<Ponics_Beginner> 정말 취업에 도움이 되는걸 배우시는 것이.. 물론 미혼이실때 이야기죠.. ㅋ
<boracay> 그러게요. 요번달에 새신랑 되었는데 첫달부터 빌붙어 살고있어요;
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔... 추카 및 애도 합니다..
<Ponics_Beginner> 생각이 많으시겠군요..
<Ponics_Beginner> 아무조록 당장 현실이 힘들고 어렵다고해서 무리수나 자충수를 선택 하지 마시길 바랍니다..
<Ponics_Beginner> 장래와 미래를 생각하시는 여유를 가지세요.. ㅋ
<boracay> 네 조언 감사합니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 네넵...
<imsu> 보안이 어렵군요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<boracay> 보안도 분야가 넓어서리-_-;
<boracay> 좀 어렵더라구요
<Ponics_Beginner> 보안 분야가 의외로 넓어요...
<Ponics_Beginner> 넥떡 보안이 딱 어감이 떡~! 하니 떡 하긴 한데요..
<Ponics_Beginner> 파고들면... 궁국의 넥떡 보안은 넥떡선을 뽑고 넥떡을 안쓰는 것이 최고의 보안 입니다.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 밥은 겁나 후덜덜하게 흡입 했삼 ? ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 비가 오내..
<Ponics_Beginner> 춥당.. ㅎㄷㄷ
<drake_kr> imsu ㅇ
<drake_kr> 언제 나가리한겨
<boracay> 춥네요. 소주 땡깁니다.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 한잔할까..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 헉.. 오래간만에 보는 드레이크옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 우산 챙겨 놨심...
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 어젠 누굴 본거유
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 아.. 그런가~? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jincreator: 수업중일테고
<jincreator> drake_kr: 친구들과 프로젝트 과제 하고 있습니다. T.T
<drake_kr> jincreator: 미안한데 launchpad로 개발된 프로젝트 아는거 있으면 몇개만 던져주세유
<Ponics_Beginner> jincreator: / 훔..... 어떤프젝트 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 훔... 비오는데... 한잔콜 ?
<jasonjang> drake_kr: gwibber, RemMiA, 오픈스텍, 톰보이&톰드로이드, Linaro. 기타 둥둥 셀수 없이 많으.....
<jasonjang> Ponics_Beginner: 하이~
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 꿉뻑~! 눼~!
<jasonjang> "흉님아...." 빼니까 훨씬 듣고/보고 좋쟎유~ 꿉뻑!
<jincreator> Ponics_Beginner: 논리회로요.
<jincreator> drake_kr: Ubuntu ==3
<jincreator> drake_kr: OpenStack
<drake_kr> 물론 셀수없이 많지만요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 사람들이 잘 알만한것..
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 횽님아는.. 오프에서 그것도 뒷풀이 할때만 사용하겠습니다.. ㅋ
<jasonjang> drake_kr: MySQL, Ubuntu, 외 25만개
<jasonjang> Ponics_Beginner: 눼...제발. ㅠㅠ ㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> jincreator: / 헉... 논리회로.. 필롭필룹 ?
<jincreator> Ponics_Beginner: Quartus 씁니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 눼눼... 이젠 자중하고 조용(?) 하게 지낼까 잠깐 생각중입니다. :)
<Ponics_Beginner> jincreator: / 헉.. 모르겠땅... ㅋㅋㅋ 아무튼 겁나 어려운거 하나보닥.. ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 에구 그런 뜻은 아닌데......
<jincreator> drake_kr: 런치패드에 여러 프로젝트가 올라와있기는 하나 우분투에 넣기 위해서 항목이 있을 뿐 런치패드를 메인으로 쓰는 프로젝트는 우분투 관련을 제외하고 그리 많지 않습니다.
<drake_kr> 흠..
<drake_kr> 그런건 상관없구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 launchpad 안에 들어가있다는게 중요
<drake_kr> 그리고 유명해야함..
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / ㅋ 머 사석에서는 여전히 횽님 이십니다.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ê³ 
<jasonjang> 마
<jasonjang> 해
<jasonjang> 여
<jasonjang> !
<Ponics_Beginner> 아... 영문 교재 한글도 잘 모르는데 영문교재를 만들고 있으니... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 머리에서 쥐가 납니당... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<jasonjang> drake_kr: Doom3 .......이거 모르면 북조선..아니 외계인
<drake_kr> 헉 난 부카니스트였딴말인가
<Ponics_Beginner> 헉... 그럼 난 외계인... 어쩐지... 안드로메다가 낮설지가 않았어.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<jasonjang> + Amazone 3S client
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> High
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 엑시노스 차기 버전이 개발됬네요
<yemharc> 2G 듀얼...
<yemharc> 하지만 국내 겔3에는 스냅드래곤이 들어가겠지 (...)
<yemharc> drake_kr: 발표자료 준비는 어찌되셨나요
<drake_kr> 보내줄까..
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> yemharc: at gmail.com 맞노
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 오늘부터 갑자기 추워지네요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 대부분 말로 하실건가보네요
<drake_kr> 시연도 있고..
<drake_kr> 대충 시간 따져보면 25~30분 정도임
<yemharc> 음...
<drake_kr> 난 vi 유저니까 emacs 유저 질문은 안 받아야지
<yemharc> 이거 장수를 좀 늘리더라도 한 장에 나오는 글자수를 좀 줄이는게 좋을거같은데요
<drake_kr> 이미 알콜에 쩐 pt 이미 보냈..
<yemharc> 흠. 태클 들어갑니다.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 태클 해줘
<yemharc> 일단 기반 개발환경 어드벤티지
<yemharc> 포팅 인스톨 라이브러리.... 뭐 주루룩 있는데
<yemharc> 이거 장수 나눠서 한 장에 머무는 시간을 10초 정도로 잡고
<yemharc> 아래 발표자 노트 내용도 읽어봤는데
<yemharc> 여기도 그렇고 뒤쪽도 그렇고 "이런거 있어요. 찾아봐요"
<yemharc> 이거보단 대표적인 사례라도 하나 짚어주는게 설득력 있지 않겠어요?
<yemharc> 포팅이다. 그럼 위에 포팅 딱 적어주고
<yemharc> 아래에다가 리브레 오피스 로고 박고
<yemharc> 옆에다가 "얘들은 PPC도 지원해요"
<yemharc> 인스톨, 라이브러리 다 마찬가지로요
<yemharc> 특히 제일 마지막 콜라보레이션.
<yemharc> 혼자가 아닌건 먹고 살다 보니 알겠는데 당장 내 옆에 없잖아. 그럼 어디서 찾으면 되는건데?
<yemharc> ...라는 의문이 지금까지 오픈소스 막 접한 사람들의 공통적인 질문 중 하나였지 않습니까
<drake_kr> 역시
<drake_kr> 무알콜
<yemharc> ?!
<drake_kr> 나 아직도 입에서 알콜냄시나
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 진짜 이문서 알콜에 쩐 ppt임
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어젠 누구랑 마셨어요?
<drake_kr> 분도님 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> 이번거는 웬지 시간이 모자를듯..
<yemharc> 여튼 이 pt
<yemharc> 유머가 부족해요
<drake_kr> 할말이 많음
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ coex 그랜드볼룸인데 봐서 위트 조금씩 들어가야지
<drake_kr> 그리고 이 pt는 책자로 엮여나올거라는 얘기가 있어서..
<drake_kr> 내용 막 집어넣기도 그렇더라구
<yemharc> 주변에서 웃어야 자던 사람이 눈을 뜨고 산만하던 사람이 집중하고 떠들던 사람이 입을 다무는 기적이 일어납니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아, 그건 말로 해야 하는데..
<drake_kr> 첫방에 때릴거는 '사람이 셋이죠? 남자 여자 호모' <-
<yemharc> ?!
<drake_kr> 우리 우분투 로고
<DarkCircle> drake_kr 등록비용 입금할때 기관명은 커뮤니티이름이 들어가는건가요? _ㅡ_)?
<drake_kr> 네에
<drake_kr> 런치패드에 이클립스도 들어가 있나유
<yemharc> 이클립스 팀 있어요
<yemharc> https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team
<drake_kr> 퀘이크3도 팀이 있나
<yemharc> https://launchpad.net/quake3
<drake_kr> 다 있구만..
<yemharc> 뭐 어지간한건 다 있어요
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner, 조언 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 인사도 못하고 나갔네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 흐엉흐엉
<yemharc> ?
<imsu> ??
<imsu> drake_kr, 설마 또 날라간건 아니죠? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 이제 좀 쉴수 있다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이 ~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 헐
<imsu> 더 일하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그 짧은 시간에 제가 태클건걸 다 하셨어요?
<imsu> 난 이제 좀 빡셔질듯 하는데 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 읭
<drake_kr> 못함
<drake_kr> 문서 이미 보냈음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 개무시~ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ 개무시는 아님
<imsu> 뭐길래요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 머, 각각 대표적인거 하나씩 소개하라는거..
<drake_kr> 문서는 보냈지만
<drake_kr> 발표에 참고는 됨
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> Seony, 아 ;;;; 사고 싶어요 아이맥 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 빨랑 돈벌어야지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 전 어제 맥에어 결제 눌렀더니
<yemharc> 띠링~ [승인거부]
<imsu> 웅?
<imsu> 카드 한도초과? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 그게
<yemharc> 1년 한도를 150으로 잡아놔서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 150이 넘는구나??? 이거? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐야 이사람 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 옵션 붙어 178만
<imsu> 에이~ 너무했다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맥에어가;; 사양이 괜찮나요?
<yemharc> 근데 지금와서 생각해보니까 말이죠
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 그래픽으로 먹고 살면 아이맥 ㄱㄱ
<imsu> 언뜻 보기에는 그리 좋아 보이진 않는데;;
<imsu> yemharc, 겜하려고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그럼 아이맥
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 에어로도 가능하긴 한데
<yemharc> 3D로 가면 무리에요
<imsu> 아 근데~ 들고도 다니고 싶은데;;;;(있어보이기 위함 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 패드 ㄱㄱ
<imsu> 목적은 오직 하나~ 있어보이기 위함
<yemharc> 그럼 패드 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 목적따위 제치고 맥을 사는 이유;;; 있어보이기 위해 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 근데
<yemharc> 맥 사고 윈도 돌리면 되려 2배로 없어보여요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 사실 latex 나 이런 기능들이 좋다고 해서요 ^^
<yemharc> 그러니 적어도 별다방에서는 맥OS로 부팅합시다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 뭐 여튼
<imsu> 설치가 간단하니깐~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아......결국 다음달이네...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어제 갑자기 확 끌려서 클릭클릭결제클릭 했는데...... (음?)
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 넷북 하나 질러서 해킨이나 설치할까
<drake_kr> 명환이형이 넷북 그냥 나한테 넘기면 좋을텐데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이거 뭐지 http://www.androidpub.com/index.php?mid=promotion&category=957287&document_srl=1852447
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 저분 아직도 사람 못 구했네.....
<yemharc> 하긴..... 구해질리가 없는 조건이긴 한데
<imsu> yemharc, ㅋㅋㅋ 내가 봐도 이건 아님 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 콜하는 새끼가 있다는게 문제.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 넙죽 받아놓고 일처리 못하는 건가요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇㅇ
<imsu> 아니 음성코덱하는것만 해도 몇 일은 소모되겠구만요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 켁~!
<drake_kr> 학생들한테 저런거 보여줘
<drake_kr> 그럼 전혀 모를거야
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저도 잘 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 동영상 플레이 하나만 하는데도 꽤 걸릴텐데..
<imsu> 최적화까지 해야하지 않나요?
<drake_kr> 모든기종이라고 했으니 최고의 수준을 원할듯
<drake_kr> 미친놈
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 클라우드 구축을 천만원갖고 안된다고 징징대는 신문기자새끼가 있질 않나
<drake_kr> 씨바 컴터 1000대를 천만원가지고 퉁칠라고
<yemharc> 장비 다 갖추고 유료 lib, codec 다 준비해 놓은 상태에서
<yemharc> 사람 좀 [쏟아부으면] 한달 끊을수는 있을걸요
<yemharc> 물론 문서화 이런거야 진작에 다 되어 있고
<yemharc> "구현만" 전제로
<drake_kr> 음 내생각은 좀 다름
<drake_kr> 그냥 사람구하는동안 지가 하면 만들어질듯.
<yemharc> 음, lib, codec 자체개발 아니면 개발은 금방 하고 기종별 적용이랑 네트워크 부분이 시간 잡아먹겠네
<drake_kr> 그냥 지 혼자 만들지 -.-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 차라리, '영상통화 어플 만드실 수 있는분' 이라고 하면 사람 좀 꼬였을듯..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그 뭣이냐 물론 학생때이긴 한데
<imsu> arm9 기반으로 Enhanced AAC+ 최적화 하는것만 해서 2~3달 걸렸어요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 그것도 3명이서 ㅡ.;
<drake_kr> 어차피 라이브러리 어느정도 있으면 그리 구현이 어려운건 아님
<drake_kr> 아싸리 '영상통화 앱 만드실분' 하는게 훨씬 낫다는거지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저건 진짜 아니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 두리뭉실하게 말해놓고 1달! 이런새끼한테 돈을 받을 수 있을런지가 의문이거던
<imsu> 왜요 자기 나름으로는 잘 설계한거라고 할텐데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그냥 지가하지
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> imsu: 저기 설계가 어딨어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc, 저렇게 써놓으면 설계임~ 어디서 따짐? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 에이
<imsu> 자 다 설명해 줬지!!!
<drake_kr> yemharc: 나도 임수말에 한표
<imsu> 만들어 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저사람 슈퍼갑임
<yemharc> 공터에 크레파스 가져다 놓고 "스프레이 벽화 그려줘요" 하는게 설계인감
<imsu> 알면서 모른척하긴 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 슈퍼갑이 그러자너
<drake_kr> 너 걍갑하고 슈퍼갑하고 차이를 모르는구나?
<imsu> 새벽 3시에 깨워서 나한테 텔레비젼 고치라는 당직사관하고 다를게 없다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 물론 슈퍼갑처럼 만능 스프레이 WD 로 간단하게 해결했지만 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 중요한건 청소였음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 청소 + WD
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 걸레로 닦고 WD 뿌리면 어플 만들어지나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 도전해 보겠는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 QR 코드 인식하는거 이거 특허 걸려있지 않나요
<imsu> 아 카메라로 하면 상관없나?
<imsu> 예전에 휴대폰 액정에 있는 바코드를 인식하는걸 한국에서인가 특허 냈다고 본거 같은데 말이죵
<DarkCircle> QR코드 인식은 공개되어 있죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 자자.... 여기서 폭탄 선언 하겠심...
<imsu> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요~^^
<DarkCircle> 일본에서 개발한건데 공개하기로 해서 지금껏 공개포맷으로 잘 활용중...
<jasonjang> 특허도 맞는데, 사용도 공개됐습니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹, 임수옹, 다크서클옹, 드레이크옹, 재순님 / 이 해당 되십니당...
<imsu> 뭔데요? ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 소유권은 아직 그들이 가지죠.
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 또 없나... 찾아봐야징.... 부시럭.. 부시럭...
<imsu> jasonjang, 액정에 있는 바코드 인식 기술은 라이센스를 지불해야 하는 특허인가요?
<imsu> 그냥 사용해도 되나?
<Ponics_Beginner> 일단... 폭탄 선언 ! " 앞으로 쿨하고 깔끔하게~! 별호나 수식어 안붙이기로 했습니다.! " ---
<Ponics_Beginner> -- 끝 --- !!
<imsu> ??
<DarkCircle> ... -0-
<jasonjang> "정확히 무슨" 바코드...요?
<DarkCircle> 얼마전에 그냥 사둔 책에 덴소 웨이브에서 만들었다고 찍혀있는데
<DarkCircle> 이 업체에서 실질적인 기술 표준을 가지고 있는듯
<imsu> jasonjang, 휴대폰에 저장되는 학생증같은 경우 바코드로 들어가있는데 이걸 우리나라에서인가? 거기서 액정에 있는 바코드를 인식하는 기술을 특허 냈다고 예전에 보았거든요
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner, 별호를 안붙인다는 건 .... '누구누구   옹' <--- 이거 말씀하시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 글쎄요. 질문이 좀 두리뭉실해서...imsu 미안이요! ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 초절정이니.. 페이머스 하다느니 하는... 상대방을 칭찬하는 호칭을 사용하지 않겠다는 말이지요... ( 사실 이제 별호 호칭 타이핑 하기 귀찮타~! ㅡ,.ㅡ;  )
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner, 큭큭
<DarkCircle> QR코드를 만든 덴소 웨이브사는 QR코드에 대해 특허권을 행사하지 않기로 했다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 옹이란 칭호는 어쩔수 없는 트렌드라 생각되어서 그건 사용할까 합니다... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 트렌드 인가요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 잠시 자리를 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> DarkCircle: 그래요? 저는 작년 버젼이었는데...다 풀었나 봅니다.
<DarkCircle> 올해 풀었다는군요 :D
<DarkCircle> 책이 올해 3월 11일 나왔음.
<Ponics_Beginner> 다크서클옹 / 훔.. 저번에 잠깐 언급했던.. 오픈소스를 이용한 증강현실 강의 준비좀 해주삼.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 결국 오픈소스군요 Orz ..
<Ponics_Beginner> jincreator: / 이따가 여의도 가남 ? 오늘 나꼼수 여의도 콘서트 하는데..
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 오늘 여의도 일대 교통이 대박이겠넹...
<Ponics_Beginner> 가고 싶지만... 오늘 끝나는 날이라서 정리할것이 겁나 많타능...
<jasonjang> 비가 와도 진행한댔죠?
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 넵... 아마도 비와도 할꺼에요.. ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> imsu: http://t.co/OPlyzqWT <--------- draco 트위터 중에서..
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 도 jincreator 도 같이 보삼. Ponics_Beginner 는 예외.
<imsu> jasonjang, 잉? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 총각들만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 헛... 총각들만이라고 하면.. 나도 총각인데... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;;;;
<drake_kr> 저런거 맨날 나옴 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 지겨워 아주
<drake_kr> VDT 증후군이고 지랄이고 그딴거 다 없음
<jasonjang> Ponics_Beginner: 벌써 미혼?
<jasonjang> 난 아직 기혼!
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / ㅠ,.ㅠ 눼... 아직도 미혼 입니다... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> drake_kr: 에쒸.... ㅋㅋㅋ 내가 말해주는데 "ZR" 이라니.... 콱!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 재순님이 한방에 날 보내셨심.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> 바코드 기계사면 인식 프로그램도 같이 딸려나오는건가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 죄송함다
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 웃잔소리요 ㅎ
<imsu> 뭐지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아는게 없다 정말 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 훔... 원래 정상적이라면 인식프로그램을 사야 기계가 딸려 오는건데... 왜 허구헌날 항쿡은 반대로 되는지... 이유를 모르겠쑴다..
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner, 흠;;; 부품 사이트에서 바코드 기계사는 거랑은 다른거죠?
<Ponics_Beginner> 기계 사면서 프로그램은 당연히 공짜로 주는거지 ? 라는... 왜곡된 인식.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<jasonjang> 10년도 더 된 얘기 같은데...명함인식하는 손바닥만한 스케너를 샀는데...OCR 프로그램 포함였어요.
<imsu> jasonjang, 아하 감사합니다 ~
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 네넹... 맞습니당.. 핸드스케너 사면.. 아름이라는 ORC 정품을 그냥 막줬던 기억이 납니다..
<imsu> 동생 미용실하는데 조금 보탬이 되려고요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 그런데, 따라오는 번들보다..요즘은 오픈소스로 더 좋은 걸 구할 수 있어요.
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 훔... 바코드 기계를 사면 아마도 바코드 기계 메이커 사이트에서 프로그램 제공 해줄지도 모르겠네요...
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 어차피 머... 오픈소스로 안되는것이.... 없다! 라고 말할수는 없고요.. ㅋㅋ 그냥 좀 안되는것이 좀 있죠.. ㅋㅋ
<noth> 제가 가지고 있는 바코드리더는 싸구려라서 흰색 A4용지 배경으로만 동작하는거 같아요
<Seony> imsu: 동생이 미용실에서 일을 하는 게 아니라 미용실을 직접 하는 거야?
<boracay> 뒷북인지 모르겠는데 만능을 원하는거네요.
<boracay> 누군가 사내에서 이미 되어있는 프로젝트 짜집기해서 철썩 가져다 바치면 모르겠네요;
<Ponics_Beginner> 지금 맥프로 놋뿍에 부트캠프 깔고 있심..
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔... 느므느므 어렵뜨아..
<imsu> Seony, 넵 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 원장님이네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넹
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner, 이왕 하는거 바코드로 뭐 하나 만들어줘야되겠다 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 바코드 인식원리도 모르는저에게 좀 과분하긴하지만 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 그러게요 오빠보다 더 잘나가요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 동생 미용실 매니저 해 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 넹... 편하신데로... 으갸갸갸.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아.. 오늘 여의도 지역 교통 대박에... 나꼼수 콘서트 가고 싶은뎅.. 힝... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 떱...
<Ponics_Beginner> 졸립고 배고프고...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔...
<yemharc> 확실히 배고프네요......
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 오늘 먹은게 없구나
<yemharc> ......
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 나꼼수 콘서트 가면... 어묵 무상급식 해준다고 하는데.. 거기라도 가삼...
<yemharc> .....그냥 야근밥 먹을게요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 그런가?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아무튼 밥은 뜯어야 맛이고 꼬기는 씹어야 맛이삼...
<razGon_OpQ> F
<razGon_OpQ> 리하요.^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OpQ> Seony: 어메이징 그레이스가 아니라 어메이징 브레이커지요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> Yemharc:안뇽하세요?
<yemharc> razGon_OpQ: http://goo.gl/UYJCs
<razGon_OpQ> 감사합니다! ㅎㅎ 완벽한 만물박사!
<razGon_OpQ> Yem님은 정보는 어떻게 정리해놓으세요?
<yemharc> 어.......
<yemharc> 그냥 키워드로 기억하는데요 (...)
<yemharc> 예전엔 북마크로 정리했는데
<razGon_OpQ> 신기할정도 무언가 함수를 다 가지고 놓구있다가 그냥 바로 나오는듯
<razGon_OpQ> 버퍼링짱!
<yemharc> 이게 시간이 지나면 사라지는것도 있고 정보가 바뀌는데 해당 북마크는 안 변하기도 하고......
<razGon_OpQ> 보면 뭔가 비결이 있는듯
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 한 3년쯤 전부터는 북마크 거의 안하고 그냥 구글신께 제사 지낼때 필요한 제물만 기억합니다
<yemharc> (...)
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 요컨대 뭐 검색 요령을 익힌 거 뿐이에요
<razGon_OpQ> 앞으로의 인재는 정보를 알고있는 인재보다 정보를 창조적으로 다룰줄 아는 사람이 인재로서 평가를 받을거라는 생각입니다
<yemharc> 에이~ 다들 말로야 그러죠.
<razGon_OpQ> Yem님의 검색법을 배우고 싶을 정도임
<yemharc> 현실은 그 자리에서 튀어 나오는 사람이 인정받아요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 이게 의외로 검색훈련하기 좋은게 있긴 한데요
<razGon_OpQ> 그건위에 사람들이 그래서 그렇죠
<yemharc> 하루 1시간 정도만 꾸준히 해도 되는
<yemharc> 2~30분 정도 국내 각 인터넷 기사들을 훑어보고
<yemharc> 그 중에 기억에 남는 기사 하나를 선택해서
<yemharc> 같은 내용으로 해외 기사를 찾아보는거죠
<yemharc> 그러다 보면 번역기랑 친해지고(...)
<yemharc> 근데 과연 아랍어는 두터운 장벽이더군요 (....)
<yemharc> 이걸 긁어다가 번역기에 집어 던져야 하는데 어디까지 긁어야 하는지도 모르겠......
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 지금 부트캠프로 윈도그 설치 하고 있는중... 겁나.... 어려워~~~! 나같은 콤맹에겐 느므느므 어려워~~~!
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 부트캠프가 왜 어려워요.........
<yemharc> 혼자 다 해주던데.....
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 그런가~?
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 에잇.. 담배나 피우러 가야쥐~! 휙~! 담배 피우고 올껭~!
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇa...
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 설치하는 모델이 뭔가요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/AinfI 요기 아니면
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/IGXeh 요기 중에 있을거에요
<yemharc> .....설마 정말 어려워서 그러시는건 아니시겠지만요
<razGon_OpQ> 허거거 역시..
<semosi_XP> Seony 님 이것 번역 좀 도와주세요
<semosi_XP> 집에 갈려고 해도 이것이 안되요 ^^
<jasonjang> semosi_XP: hi~
<semosi_XP> 에고 없군요
<semosi_XP> 아 도움을 청할 분이 오셨다..
<semosi_XP> 일단 인사부터
<jasonjang> 말씀이라도 해 보세요. 밑져야 본전!
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<semosi_XP> 그동안 잘 지내셨죠
<semosi_XP> 예 그럼 잠시만 다른 창에서
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 지금 설치중... ㅋㅋ 시간이 겁나 오래 걸리냉... 부트캠프 다운로드 받는것 부터해서.. 지금 윈도그 설치중.
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ 재이슨 하이요!
<Ponics_Beginner> jincreator: / 집에는 언제 가는겨 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> jincreator: / 벌써 부터 야근 야근 열매에 맛들이면 안되는겨...
<jincreator> Ponics_Beginner: 일단 여의도는 오늘 안갑니다.
<jincreator> jasonjang: 친구들 있는데 그런 링크를 알려주시면...
<jasonjang> ㅋ 미안, jincreator
<jincreator> Ponics_Beginner: 맛들인 게 아니라 이미 중독입니다. ==3
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 :)
<jasonjang> jincreator: 여친 있는 줄 알았나? 게다가...옆에 팀플 친구들 있는 줄도 나는 몰랐지요. 암튼 미안. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jincreator> jasonjang: 그렇게 사과 안하셔도 되는데요. 게다가 여친도 없습니다.
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 리하이요.ㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 아 맥북;;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony, 사고 싶어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 간절히 원해도 안줏어질거 같은데 말이죵 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 미용실 매니저나 할까보다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 어제 아르바이트 관련 메일 준다고 했는데 아직 안왔어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내일 만나기로 했는디 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 깜박하셨나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 헐... 취소되면 어째
<imsu> 오늘 휴대폰 배터리도 없어서 연락을 못하고 있는데 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 꼭 이런날에 전화가 많이 오더군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 키보드 산 기념으로 발코딩을 해야하는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 그러고보니 레포트 월드인가 그런데다가 과제같은거 올리면 재미가 쏠쏠하다던데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래? 거기서 돈주고 사서 보는 사람이 있단 말야?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 은근히 많나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony, 어여 주무시옵소서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 완전 야근이시넹 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이만 들어가보겠습니다 ^^
<Ponics_Beginner> 심심하닥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 떱...
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐.. 감기님이 다시 강림 하시는 구낙...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔..
<kolay> 우분투는 시디가 있어야 설치 가능하네요. 며칠동안 여러가지로 알아봤지만 시디없이 리눅스 설치는 너무 까다롭군요.
<drake_kr> pendrivelinux.com
<razGon_GNT> Guten Morgen~!
<razGon_GNT> Ohayo!
<razGon_GNT> Aloha!
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-01
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNT> yemharc: 만물박사 등장!
<razGon_GNT> yemharc:안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요 :)
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아침부터 링크 푸는중...
<razGon_GNT> 현재의 번역기의 수준은 얼마나 되나요? 무난한 정도인가요?
<yemharc> 어.....
<yemharc> 흔히 말하는 [문어체] 번역 정확도는 상당히 높아요
<yemharc> 근데 말이라는게 하다보면 어순이 뒤바뀔 때도 있고
<yemharc> 앞뒤 문장에 연계되서 주어나 목적어가 생략되는 경우도 있고 해서
<yemharc> 실질적으로 체감 정확도는 기껏해야 60% 정도라고 보는데요
<yemharc> 근데 이것도 요령이 좀 있어요
<yemharc> 문장 번역을 했는데 뜻이 이상하면 해당 문장의 앞 2문장 정도를 같이 번역한다
<yemharc> 한 문장인데 길어서 이상하면 중간에 한번씩 잘라서 번역해본다
<yemharc> 정도면 80%정도까진 올라가는거 같네요
<razGon_GNT> 옙
<razGon_GNT> 역시...^^!
<boracay> 좋은 아침입니다~
<yemharc> boracay: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> MyPaint 1.0이 드디어 릴리즈.........
<razGon_GNT> boracay: 안ㄴ녕하세요?
<razGon_GNT> Guten morgen!
<jasonjang> 죄송 연습 jasonjang
<Ponics_Beginner> 상콤 발랄 한 12월이 왔습니다...
<Ponics_Beginner> 여러분! 힘내시고~! 지구 멸말이 앞으로 D-30 입니당~! ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 2012년에 뭔가 터진다고 했는덱.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 2012.12.하순....으로 알려져 있죠? 식사셨어요?
<razGon_GNT> 점심식사 하셨나요?
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 저는 좀 이따....
<razGon_GNT> 저도 조금있다가요.
<razgon_OpQ> 점심 맛있게 드세요!
<razgon_OpQ> 바이러스 백신 프로그램중 쿡닥터와 알약과 엔진이 동일엔진이죠?
<razgon_OpQ> 제가 알기로는 그리알고있습니다만
<yemharc> 쿡닥터는 잘 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 음.......
<yemharc> 관련된건 아니지만 알집에 대한건 여기에... http://goo.gl/IjvIh
<yemharc> 나오는군요
<yemharc> 쿡닥터의 예전 이름은 메가닥터
<yemharc> 초기 알약이 튀어나왔을 때 메가닥터와 유사성 99%
<drake_kr> *닥터는 이미 신뢰가 안감.......
<yemharc> 알약 2.0 당시 엔진은 BitDefender
<yemharc> 그리고 어차피 백신은 안써서..... (...)
<Work^Seony> 저도 백신이라는 프로그램 안쓴지 오래됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 회사에서는 무조건 백신 설치하라길래
<yemharc> 쿨하게 MS SE 설치했습니다
<yemharc> (...)
<drake_kr> 걍 v3lite도 쓸만해요
<drake_kr> 요즘은 뭐 바이러스같은거 의도하지 않으면 잘 걸리질 않으니..
<yemharc> v3는 맘에 안들어요
<yemharc> 내가 설치한 백신인데 내가 종료를 못해 (....)
<drake_kr> 아으
<yemharc> drake_kr: ?
<yemharc> 설마 어제도 술을?....
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> Bingo
<yemharc> . . ..
<razgon_OpQ> ㄱ속이
<razgon_OpQ> 속이 않좋으실 땐 피자를..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일루미나티 홈페이지에 카운트다운 들어갔네요...
<Work^Seony> 진짜 뭔일 생길려나..
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 일루미나티면 그 일루미나티 말씀이신가요?
<Work^Seony> 네...
<Work^Seony> 음모론의 그 일루미나티요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 최근에 일루미나티 홈페이지에서 카운트다운이 시작됐어요...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 12월 7일이군요
<jasonjang> "그" 하면 통하는 군요. ㅋ
<yemharc> jasonjang: 대부분 기분나뻐서 안쓰잖아요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 음... 전 기분이 나쁘진 않던데요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> http://www.7december.org/
<yemharc> 이런게 걸려 오는군요
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATmMen0qIiA
<yemharc> 요것도 있고
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실, 7december.org는, 카운트다운 시작되고나서 생긴 사이트로 알고있어요...
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 네. 해커들이 만든거에요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 뭐 별로 대단치는 않을 것으로 예상은 되지만, 카운트다운 자체는 좀 의미가 있을 것 같네요...
<Work^Seony> 다들 추측하기로는 유로존의 마지막 카운트다운일 거라고는 하네요
<yemharc> 확실히 지금 유로존이 붕괴 직전이긴 하죠
<yemharc> 서로 불만이 한가득인 상황이니까요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 사람은 이란 전쟁의 카운트다운이라고도 하는데...
<Work^Seony> 일단은 그날이 되봐야 알 것 같네요'
<yemharc> 이란전쟁은 가능성이 없을거같은데요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/Xynnv
<Work^Seony> 지금 이란에서 유럽 나라들 대사관 철수하잖아요..
<yemharc> 요게 최근 이란 전쟁관련 -48시간동안의 기사들인데
<yemharc> 근데 요것도 결국 요점은 유전(Oil)이란 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 이스라엘이 이란을 칠 가능성이 높다고 해요...
<yemharc> 음
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면 3차대전의 시작일수도...
<yemharc> 글쎄요...
<yemharc> 음모론적으로 생각해도 3차대전은 손해가 더 큰 상황인데요
<razgon_OpQ> 설마....ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 뭐 전쟁의 폐해가 어떻고 이런걸 떠나서
<Work^Seony> 저도 전쟁이 쉽게 일어날거라 생각은 안하는데, 원래 이스라엘이 이란 칠려고 몇개월 전부터 준비해왔었어요... 뉴스에도 계속 나왔었꼬...
<yemharc> 아직 시장경제가 완전히 주저앉은건 아니니까요
<yemharc> 지금 그거랑 관련해서 태클을 거는 주요 쟁점이
<yemharc> "이란 니들 핵 포기해라. 니들 핵무기 만들면 x한다"인걸로 보이는데
<Work^Seony> 터미네이터 3편을 다시 볼 기회군 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이란이 이걸 무시하고 핵무기 제조를 계속 하고 있네요
<Work^Seony> 네. 그 동네가 핵무기 없으면 질질 끌려다니는 동네이니...
<razgon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_OpQ> 그렇죠
<razgon_OpQ> 북이나 이란이나 비슷한 정세의 처지죠
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 확실히 요건 가능성이 높네요
<razgon_OpQ> 지금 진료 프로그램돌리는데 데이타베이스가 이상이 있는지 원격서비스맨이 힘들어하네요
<yemharc> 11월 들어서 갑자기 양국간 긴장감이 확 솟아올랐네요
<razgon_OpQ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 외교압력, 경제제제
<razgon_OpQ> Yem님 그리 말씀하시면 신뢰감이...!
<yemharc> 군사 작전이랍시고 국경 들쑤시고 다닌것도 보이고
<razgon_OpQ> 그러면 전쟁주에 투자를
<razgon_OpQ> 기륭전자. 퍼스텍.
<razgon_OpQ> Kai- 한국항공
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 NEC에 투자를..
<razgon_OpQ> Nec?
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다. 집에서 뵈요
<yemharc> 들어가세요
<razgon_OpQ> 수고하셨습니다
<drake_kr> 드러가세요
<yemharc> 음...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다. 한 10분이면 도착해요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이거 어떤 면에서 보면 이스라엘이 계속 도발을 한 듯한 모양새인데..
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ Work^Seony 10분 만에...퇴근 하신다는 소리 들으면, 가증스러워. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 하루에 10분 일하심?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 걍 회장실 가는 척하고 "쫌 따 봐요" 하시지...
<razgon_OpQ> 저는 약20분걸립니다만..
<razgon_OpQ> 10분은 넘하네요 걸어가시라고 하심이...ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 가증 II
<drake_kr> 보통은 종교 / 정치 / 사회 이야기는 온라인에서 안 하는데..
<drake_kr> 여긴 해도 별 상관이 없네요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 뭐, 그걸로 치고박고 할 만한 사람은 없으니까가 아닐지
<drake_kr> noneway가 다 데리고 갔음요
<jasonjang> 주글랫? ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 미국 대사관이 철수한건 다른게 아니고
<yemharc> 영국 대사관이 진작에 습격을 받았네요
<drake_kr> 언플의 꽃 미쿡
<yemharc> 어.....영국 대사관 습격 이유가 이스라엘에게 무기공급 중단하라인데
<yemharc> 그럼 백방 지뢰구만 (....)
<razgon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 오호 이것봐라
<yemharc> 미국 대사관 습격 루머의 발원지가 오바마야?
<drake_kr> 이야 좋은말 하나 배웠네
<drake_kr> 고장없는 차가 있냐? -> 답변 : 기어 2단만 올리면 시동이 꺼지는 차를 보고도 그런말할래
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 이거 이란vs이스라엘 전쟁 가능성이 확실히 제일 높네요
<yemharc> 근데 루머가 걷히니 이것도 좀 미국 수작이네
<yemharc> 일단 영국 대사관은 테러를 당한게 아니라 이란 대학생들 시위에 휘말린 것
<yemharc> 이것도 일종의 테러는 맞긴 합니다만
<yemharc> [공격]을 받았다고 하긴 애매하고
<Seony> 아직도 얘기 중이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 영국 대사관이 테헤란에서 철수하고
<yemharc> 이걸 오바마 대통령이 성명 발표를 하면서 [UK]가 아니라 [English Embassy]라고 표현하면서
<yemharc> 와전되더니 미국 대사관이 습격받았다!! 가 되 버렸고요
<yemharc> 그런 와중에 독일에서 이스라엘에 [Dolphin Sub]라는 잠수함을 판매했는데
<yemharc> 요게 내륙지방에 탄도탄 발사가 가능한 놈이라는군요. 허용량은 작은데
<yemharc> 그거랑 별개로 각종 리포트 (IAEA, UNWI등)에서 03년부터 꾸준하게 마찰이 있었는데
<yemharc> 재밌는건 핵으로 인한 마찰은 비교적 최근(08년 중순)부터네요
<yemharc> 반대로 유로존 사태는 EFSF(유럽재정안정기금) 확충에 동의했고
<yemharc> 이걸로 부족하면 IMF 신청까지 일단 합의를 봤네요
<yemharc> 그래서 결론은 : 아마 일루미나티 홈페이지 카운트는 이란vs이스라엘 전쟁이 아닌가 한다
<yemharc> 끝!
<drake_kr> 좋은 이야기군요. 하지만 읽진 않았습니다. 세줄요약점.
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 간단요약
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ 세줄요약 : 굳모닝
<bluedusk> +__+)/
<yemharc> 1. 일루미나티 홈피에 사람낚시 카운트가 떴다
<yemharc> 2. 사람들이 이게 뭔지 궁금하다
<boracay> 근데 카운트 시작하면 정말 무슨일이 일어나긴 하는건가요?
<yemharc> 3. 알아봤더니 이란vs이스라엘 전쟁 발발 카운트같다
<yemharc> boracay: 거야 일어날리가 없죠
<drake_kr> 오옹
<drake_kr> 간단명료해!
<bluedusk> .... 저도 세단어 요약햇는데.ㅠ.
<drake_kr> ?
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 이라고..
<drake_kr> good afternoon 입니다 :D
<drake_kr> 아 댓글 겁나 많네
<drake_kr> 걍 카이지나 봐야지
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 알약은 비전파워에서 개발했다 <- 요글
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그거 답글 읽어서 뭐해요 (...)
<drake_kr> 재밌어서 읽다보니..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 얼추 다 읽었겠지 했는데
<drake_kr> 스크롤이 1/5 정도야...
<razGon_GNT> 우분투 대신 젠투나 아치를 설치했을때 얻어지는 이득은요?
<Seony> razGon_GNT: 일반적으론 "최적화"라고 할 수 있습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 최적화... 컴파일링 말씀이군요.
<razGon_GNT> 흠.. 그거 이외는 다른 특이점은 없나요?
<razGon_GNT> Seony: 그나저나 어메이징 브레이커 잼있네요!ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 데모판했는데 정품판으로 사고 싶다는 게임.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 하지만 등록이 되는 카드는 마눌님이 가지고 있다는 불편한 현실...
<razGon_GNT> jincreator: 어서 옵서예.ㅎ
<jincreator> razGon_GNT: 네, 안녕하세요.
<razGon_GNT> 오늘은 한가.... 합니다.
<boracay> amtel 이라고 에이엠 텔레콤 이라는 회사 아시는분 계시나요~?
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 오!!! 오랜만~!! ^^
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_GNT> 안녕하세요?^
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 마음은 아치를 설치해봐 하는데. 머리는 이제 고마해라 머리 뽀사진다! 하고 있다능...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNT> 젠투도 함해봐 이러구 있음..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 무슨 공대생인지 알겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 잠시 환자...ㅋ ^^
<drake_kr> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fplus.google.com%2F115184844666472312433%2Fposts%2FYsEXHmiuooZ&h=jAQFxdmCeAQFOQgUtttIvTCs52f1ouoagQaDd_QUwtVfN9g
<imsu> 연희몽상이 뭐하는거에요?
<jasonjang> Seony: 내 시계 고장? 지금 3:33분 맞아요?
<bluedusk> 네
<jasonjang> 안녕? blue dusk , 고마워요
<jasonjang> bluedusk: 틀렸쟎아욧 버럭 ㅋ
<meow_andro> drake_kr // ...?
<meow_andro> 후움 ㅡㅅㅡ ..
<meow_andro> drake_kr / 오늘 별 이야기 없던가요?
<drake_kr> 뭔이야기유
<meow_andro> 회식이라든가 등 ...
<meow_andro> 등등등~*
<drake_kr> 후음
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크~옹! / 훔....
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 훔... 저녁이내요.. 이런... 일언제 다해.. ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 아... 일하기 겁나 싫탕... ㅋㅋㅋ 아놔...
<Ponics_Beginner> 쫍...
<jasonjang> 헐~ 마감월의 첫날이네요. 어제 잘 마쳤어요? Ponics_Beginner
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 아니요..... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 하지만 시간은 프리해 졌네염.. 낚여서 1개월더 하게 되었지만요..
<jasonjang> Not good 이군요
<jasonjang> 아~ 그렇다면 이거야 원........안/경사.....인지 모르겠네요
<Ponics_Beginner> 재순님 / 경사는 아니고요... 발목을 잡힌꼴이죠.. 쩝.. 아무튼 일은 마무리 해줘야죠... 아무리 일하기 싫어도 말이죠.. ㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐...
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_OpQ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OpQ> 리하이요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 아..진짜 정신없네!
<Seony> 벌써 시간이..
<imsu> lexlove_: 안녕하세요 오랜만인듯합니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> imsu, 안녕하세요
<imsu> 히히
<lexlove_> 잘지내시나요?
<imsu> 그냥 뭐 빈곤하게 삽니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 저도 그렇답니다. ㅁㅁ
<lexlove_> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴퓨터 교육은 잘 되시는지요
<lexlove_> 아직은요... 일년은 고생할거 같아요
<imsu> 화이팅입니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제가 다니는 조기축구 어르신도 항상 그런 말씀을 하시더라구요 일년에서 이년을 참느냐 참지 못하느냐가 앞으로 어떤일을 하는데에 결정적인 요소가 된다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 감사합니다.
<drake_kr> 웃으며 컴퓨터를 조작하면 조금이라도 건강해진대요
<imsu> 네? ㅋㅋ 제가 한 말이 아닌데요 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 .... 조금이라면... 대부분은....ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove_> 참는 것은 자신 있는데 유지비가 안습이에요
<imsu> 에이 지금껏 참아 오셨는데 더 참을 수 있겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 그나저나 imsu 내일 뭐함
<imsu> drake_kr: 음?? 왜요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 마셔야지
<imsu> 잉?
<lexlove_> 퇴근합니당
<imsu> 금요일 삼겹살 파티? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럴까
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 전 항상 늦은 시간에 밖에는 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 뭐 좋은 일 있으십니까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 모두 즐거운 밤 되시길 ^^
<oming> 흠..
<oming> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=6939
<oming> 글꼴설정 따라했는데.. 제대로 적용이 안되네요. 헬프미~
<junbread> 안녕하세요.
<junbread> 다음 클라우드는 리눅스를 지원해서 좋네요.
<soyeomul> 여보시어요
<soyeomul> 제가 제대로 찾아온건가요
<soyeomul> 스마트폰에서 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 이곳이 우분투한국 대화방 맞나요?
<soyeomul> 음..
<soyeomul> 3G에서도 접속이 되는건가..
<ned3y2k> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-02
<yemharc> http://ssumer.com/?p=6835
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 멋진 회사군
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 딱히 뭐 걱정 안하는게
<yemharc> .......이런 푼돈 빼가겠어요
<yemharc> 오바마도 쓰는구만 뭐 (.....한숨)
<drake_kr> 거봐 통제가 낫다니까?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 사실 iOS에도 들어있어요
<yemharc> 진작부터 들어있었고 발견도 됐었는데
<yemharc> 양쪽의 차이점은 간단해요
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 동의 안받고 옵션 설정 불가능하고
<yemharc> iOS는 동의 받고 옵션 설정 가능한데 이 옵션이 그거란다 하고 알려주진 않고
<yemharc> (그놈이 그놈)
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 그것보다
<yemharc> 오늘 드디어 SNS/앱 검열(?)팀이 발족했더군요
<yemharc> 그게 더 맘에 안들어요
<yemharc> 어차피 통제한답시고 한동안 뻘짓 할거야 자명한데, 문제는 귀찮아 질건 사실이고
<drake_kr> 그거 그냥 수면위로 떠오른것 뿐 아녀?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 오늘자로 강행처리 됐습니다.
<yemharc> 팀 발족했어요
<drake_kr> 그리고 세금을 퍼먹겠지..
<drake_kr> 내 세금 씨바
<yemharc> 차라리 포르노 사이트 찾아서 블럭 먹이는 팀이라고 하면 인정해 주겠는데
<yemharc> 이건 뭐 막을 수 있는걸 막겠다고 해야 손을 들어주지........
<drake_kr> 4대강처럼 세금 처먹는것들
<drake_kr> 결국 미투 회원만 줄겠군
<yemharc> 으앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그게 그렇게 되겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 미투데이만 조땐네
<yemharc> 아 근데 혹시 몰라요
<yemharc> 한동안 트위터 차단될지도
<yemharc> 터무니없는 무리수겠지만...
<yemharc> 전 그것보다 꼼수 어떻게든 물 먹여보려고 삽질하는 모습이 좀 보고 싶은데요
<drake_kr> 기업 반발 심할텐데?
<yemharc> 그러니까 터무니없는 무리수죠
<drake_kr> 아니 개인만 트위터를 이용하는거면 무리수를 두겠지만
<yemharc> 그리고 기업 뿐 아니라 국제적으로 욕먹을걸요
<drake_kr> 개인정보에 대한건 페북하고 트윗의 경우..
<yemharc> 아마 "니들 자꾸 나불대면 이러는 수도 있다." 하고 내비치는 정도가 되겠죠
<drake_kr> 넘사벽 '중국'에도 서비스하잖아
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 어차피 신경쓸 문제는 아닌데
<yemharc> 00
<yemharc> 애초에 그냥 돈만 먹다 끝나요
<drake_kr> 그 SNS 검열팀이 회식하는 돈 존나 아깝네 씨바
<yemharc> 하다못해 트위터가 한국 기업만 됐어도 가능성이 좀 있는데
<yemharc> 이건 무리
<drake_kr> 그러면서 개발자에게 강한 인상
<drake_kr> '한국에서 새로운거 개발하면 좆되는구나'
<drake_kr> 머 카톡도 검열 들어갈테고
<drake_kr> (요게 내가 카톡을 안 쓰는 이유)
<yemharc> 카톡이야 뭐 사적인 용도로는 안쓰니......
<yemharc> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 종편 편성표 쩐닼ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> http://blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/20144741803
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 시작됐네요
<yemharc> http://www.viewsnnews.com/article/view.jsp?seq=81170
<yemharc> 하지만 역시 뻘짓
<drake_kr> 이야 덧글 대박
<drake_kr> "그럼 조선 중앙 동아도 신고만 하면 내릴수 있다는 얘긴가?"
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내가 왜 그생각을 못 했지..
<yemharc> 그러게요
<yemharc> 신문은 몰라도 웹사이트는 차단 가능이네
<yemharc> .........자폭?
<drake_kr> 그럼 신고했다고 naver.com daum.net 이런거 다 내릴거여?
<drake_kr> microsoft.com google.com 까지 내릴 기세
<yemharc> 걍 해저케이블 끊자!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 머 하나라도 안되면 서비스불가로 전화해서 존나 따져야지
<yemharc> 종편 무리수 쩌네요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/36k83
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_GNT> yemharc: 참나 SNS막는다고 해도 토렌토로 받으면 끝인데. 그것까지 막으려나? 정말 막장 케이블 티비처럼 막장으로 가는구나!
<razGon_GNT> 한나라당은 내년은 글럿네요.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 국회와 대통령을 동시에. 아웃.
<razGon_GNT> 제가 나름 보수라고 생각하는 사람인데요.
<razGon_GNT> 비겁한 수를 너무쓰네요.
<razGon_GNT> 보수는 정직하고 정당하게 해야지 보수답지.
<razGon_GNT> ì°¸.
<imsu> sns를 막는다니요?
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNT> 나꼼수 법령으로 막을 수 있답니다. 헐.
<imsu> 음??
<imsu> 왜요?
<jasonjang> 하하하 imsu 님은..........늘 뒷 북이야. ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> jasonjang: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘 모르니깐유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 늘.. 보면...늘 ... 두리번 두리번..거리는 표정이 눈에 선~ 해요
<jasonjang> imsu: 전화 단말기 머 써요?
<imsu> jasonjang: 아 그런가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> lg 옵티머스 빅이랬나? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 급하게 사느라 기기명도 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 아니, 진짜 전화기 ....아.....그런데..SNS 활동은 없나보죠?
<imsu> 거의 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 스마트폰 말씀하시는건가요?
<jasonjang> 예에~ 그럼 이해가 좀 되기도 합니다. ㅋ 그럼 내가 벽돌폰 얘기하겠어요? 버럭 ㅋ
<imsu> 게임 + 알람 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 그러고 보니 저는 항상 대화의 뒷북이군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> <imsu> sns를 막는다니요? 답은.... <yem harc> http://www.viewsnnews.com/article/view.jsp?seq=81170
<imsu> jasonjang: 큭큭 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 나만한 사람이 어딨어? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> jasonjang: 안녕하세요?
<jasonjang> 어서오세여~
<imsu> jasonjang: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그러게요 ~~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~
<razGon_GNT> 스마트 폰은 쿼티폰이 저는 좋습니다.ㅎ
<jasonjang> 쿼티폰 이라고 따로 있나보죠?
<jasonjang> 굳은 모 글쇠 붙은 것?
<razGon_GNT> 예ㅃ
<razGon_GNT> 옵티머스 큐2요
<razGon_GNT> 저는 옵티머스큐 쓰는 데 괜찮아요.
<razGon_GNT> 약간 투박해 보이긴 한데. 쓸만 합니다.
<imsu> 저는 스마트폰이 특정상황 때 빼고는 별로;;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 굳은 모 글쇠 붙은 것 이군요. 모델을 일일이 기억 못해서 검색해 보고 확인했어요.
<razGon_GNT> 제 스마트 폰은 채팅과 SNS전용기계입니다.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 역시 기계도 잘 쓰는 사람을 만나야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 아. 엠피3와 유투브 영상이 나와서.
<imsu> 제 폰은 주인을 잘 못 만났습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 지난 번 동생하고 한 3시간 동안 채팅질 했습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 카톡으로.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 동생도 옵티머스큐.ㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하십니까 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 안녕
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 동생하고도 그렇게 채팅을 오래하세요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> Seony: 알로하`!!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 아 이거 정보 진짜없네......
<yemharc> 혹시 TFT-LCD가 4인치가 되면 화면비율이 어떻게 되는지 아시는분 계세요?
<razGon_GNT> 집안 문제 땜시 전화로 할거 인데요. 그냥 카톡으로 보내보았습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 저는 일단 패스...ㅠ
<Seony> 4인치면... 4:3이겠죠. 16:9로 만들면 너무 찌그러질테니...
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 아 ㅋㅋㅋ 근데 3시간동안이라;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 일례가 그렇다는 말이죠.
<imsu> 전 아무리 오래해도 그렇게 까지는 못해요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 대략 10-20분 정도 이야기 할수 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 인치가 약간 늘어나도 3.5와 4는 결과적으로 해상도 차이는 없다고 봐야겠군요
<Seony> 해상도는 별개의 문제잖아요.
<razGon_GNT> 저는 동생이 멀리 있어서 대화 하기쉽지 않습니다.
<Seony> 아이폰3와 4의 해상도 차이가 거의 2배 가까이 나는데, 화면 사이즈는 그대로인것처럼..
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 아;; 어디 외국에 계시나요?
<yemharc> 별개이긴 한데 저 인치대의 모바일 디바이스라면 갑자기 엄청나게 늘어나지는 않겠죠.
<yemharc> 액정도 같은 IPS-AH고요
<Seony> 아이폰4의 경우는 "갑자기 엄청나게 늘어난" 케이스 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 그리고 뭐, 대충 질문에서 짐작하셨겠지만
<yemharc> 해상도는 중요한 문제가 아니거든요
<yemharc> 3GS에서 4 넘어올때가 그 증거죠
<yemharc> 화면비율이 맞으니까 렌더링 처리만 정리해주면 문제 없었죠
<yemharc> 지금 그걸로 명환님이랑 갑론을박 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> Seony: 간단 질문 mobile me  = i cloud ?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그거 뜯어고친겁니다
<Seony> jasonjang: 그렇게 됐어요.
<jasonjang> thx
<Seony> 계정이 통합됐거든요..
<yemharc> WWDC 2011에서 잡스가 "모바일me를 밑바닥부터 갈아엎었다"고 말했죠.
<Seony> jasonjang: 정확하게는 mobile me == iCloud입니다. ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 옙,. 두번 감사. ㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> jasonjang, 굳모닝 써
<jasonjang> jasonjang: Not 써 또는 못써, 안써. ㅋㅋ 점심식사들 하셔야죠?!!!
<drake_kr> 흠.. 내가 바쁘다고 하니까 선수금도 안 주고 원래 지네 홈페이지만 딱 알려준 놈이 '홈페이지 어떻게 진행되고 있습니까' 라고 물어보네
<drake_kr> ... 뭐라고 욕을 해야 하지..?
<bluedusk|P7120> "명박이 같은 소리 하지 마세요?"
<drake_kr> 그런 심한 욕 말고요.. -.- 아무리 그래도 후밴디..
<imsu> drake_kr: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 후배가 선배를 부려먹는군요 ~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그것도 한번 찔러보는 식으로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 가래에서 피가 섞여 나오네 ㅡ.ㅡ;;;
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 감기가 심해졌나봐요 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Seony> 가래에서 피 섞여나오면 폐렴 의심해봐야하는거 아냐?
<imsu> 헐
<imsu> 설마 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 군대에서 그런 얘기 못들어봤어?
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 강화에 있어서 그런 소리 들어봤나 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 강화도도 좀 많이 북쪽이라서 보통 딱 보면 폐렴 의심가는 증상들이 쫄병들한테 보이거든..
<Seony> imsu: 혹시 기침할 때 가슴 아퍼?
<imsu> 아뇨~
<imsu> 그냥 목만 아파요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 캄키?
<Seony> imsu: 그럼 폐렴은 아닌갑다... 여기 의사쌤이 계시지만 ㅋㅋ 폐렴은 보통 가슴통증을 동반하더라고...
<imsu> 아;;
<imsu> 몰랐어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> jincreator: 석찬씨랑 찍은 사진에 나왔네?! 모질라 아시아 캠프? 상받았어?
<jasonjang> 식사를...
<imsu> jasonjang: 맛있게 드세요 ^^
<imsu> Seony: 오랜만에 음악 파일 만져보려니깐 영~ 시간이 많이 걸리네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<imsu> 예전에 어떻게 했지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> yemharc: 이란이 침공받으면 중국이 가만있지 않겠다는 뉴스를 내보냈다는군요.
<imsu> Seony: http://www.mediaus.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=21369
<imsu> 이거 보셨어요 ? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오죽했으면 그랬을까 생각하며 읽어봤는데 역시 속사정이 있네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<Seony> imsu: 얼마 전에 뉴스에 나온 거네.
<bluedusk|P7120> imsu, 님 저 커널 3.1.4로 업데이트 했는데 뭐가 좋아진건지 모르겠어요
<imsu> bluedusk|P7120: 그걸 왜 저에게 물어보세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아놔 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> 전 커널이 뭔지도 몰라요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<bluedusk|P7120> 헐
<bluedusk|P7120> 무념무상의 경지에 이르셨군요.. 역시 초굇수님은 틀리구나..
<imsu> 아니진짜 몰라서 그러는건데ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 커널은 저그 건물이잖아.
<imsu> Seony: 아 그런가요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맞네~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 스타 좋아하는 사람이 커널을 모르면 쓰나 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> .저그 건물중에 커널이란것도 있어요?
<Seony> 네. 저그들 굴파고 들어가서 나오는데가 커널이에요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 오..
<bluedusk|P7120> 몰랐어요
<imsu> Seony: 별걸다 기억하고 계시네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 땅굴~!~!~!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 경비 청구 해야 하는데
<Seony> 내가 한 기억력 해. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 한 기억력 하는건 쉘든이.`_~
<imsu> 프로게이머에 의해 그게 한번 다시 평가를 받게 되었죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 원래 쓰기 어려운 건물이었잖아.
<imsu> 스타2에서는 땅굴이 서로 연결 되어 있었는데 스타 1에서는 방향이 하나밖에 없어서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 원래 커널 다루기가 좀 어려워 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk|P7120: 근데 뭘 업그레이드 하셨다는거에요?
<Seony> 스타 1에서는 하나만 올릴 수 있었는데 2에서는 모듈로 연결되있어서 나아졌지 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> imsu, http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2011-12-02_hp-ProBook4330s_3.1.4_x86_64_1322799715.jpg
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 맛점 하셨나요 ?
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 안녕하세요~~아직 안먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭐좀 하느라 미루다 보니 벌써 시간이 이렇게 흘렀네요
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 간식 드시지 마시고 맛점 하세요~!
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 식사하셨어요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넹
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 저야 맛점 아닌 그냥 점 했어염...
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 에이~~ 맛있게 드셔야죵 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음악 파일 하나 변환하는데 오랜만에 해서 그런지 시간이 오래걸리네요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 흠하냐냐.. SNS 를 이제는 국가가 검열 한다고 하네염... 으하냐냐냐~! 역시 우리 가카~! " 느므느므 좋아요~! " ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 저야 뭐 잘 이용하지 않으니깐;; 잘 모르겠는데;; 법은 좀 개판인거 같아요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Ponics_Beginner1> 내년 총선꼭 기대 됩니다... 가카 만세~! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 이러다가 세계가 다시한번 사회주의 혁명처럼 대 반란이 일어나진 않을까;; ;생각되네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / SNS 검열 해서 글을 블라인드 치는것이 아니라 그글을 쓴 계정 자체를 블락 시킨다고 하더군요... 역시 가카는 멋쨍이~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 외국의 SNS를 이용하는 경우는요?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 써니옹 / 훔... 외쿡이야 못하지만.. 국내에서의 SNS 메시지들은 다 모니터링이 가능 하좌나요.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 음~~ 멋진데요~ 이건 뭐 삼대를 멸하는거인가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 해답은 외국 SNS군요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 정 안되면 외국사이트 방문 금지? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 글남기는거 방지 오직 정보만 볼수 있게 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 우리 가카 이런분이세요~! 우리가 가카의 섬세하고 꼼꼼하신 분이에요~! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 뭐 외국 사이트는 방문만하고 글을 쓸 수 없게 만들면 완벽하게 제어 되는거겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> Ponics_Beginner1, 전 정말 궁금한게 그런 지침이나 정책을 가카가 세세하게 지적할리는없을거 같고
<bluedusk|P7120> 밑에서 다 만들어서 올리는걸텐데 그걸 생각하면 가카보다 우리나라 공무원집단 자체가 참..-_-
<Ponics_Beginner1> 훔... 가카의 오더에 의해서 시행 된것이죠... 우리 가카를 너무 무시하지 마세요~! 우리 가카 꼼꼼하고 섬세하신 분이에요~!
<Ponics_Beginner1> 우리 가카는 댓글 부대까지 직접 챙기시는 아주 꼼꼼하신 가카 십니당~! 가카~! 너무 좋아요~! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그러다 잡혀가실라 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 찬양하는건 안잡아가겠지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 찬양금지법도 만들면 되죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 필요한 법은 죄다 만들테니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아마 만들고 싶을걸요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 전 열열한 우리 가카 빠~! 입니당... 저처럼 가카사랑 쩌는 분들이 많아서.. 괜찮아요~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 방통위 심의에서 SNS 검열법안이 날치기 통과 되었죵...
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 그럼 뭐; ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어쩔수 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 사실... 공무원이야.. 자기 자리만 생각하니 구지 욕할 가치도 없지만... 문제는 방통위 심의 위원이라고 하는 딴나라당 국개의원들이 문제죵.. 내년 총선에 분명히 낙선 할탠데..
<imsu> 예전에 듣기론 사람들이 공직에 열을 올릴때가 나라가 망하는 때라고 그랬는데 ~
<imsu> 여기는 희안한 방향으로 가는구나 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 그런데도... 날치기를 했다는건.. 우리 가카의 오더가 아니면... 불가능 하다는
<imsu> 그래도 사람들은 공무원 준비에 열을 올리고 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 고위 공무원이 아닌 실무직의 최고 레벨은 정권이 아무리 바뀌어도... 그 자리가 보전 되기 때문이죵..
<imsu> 예전 군사정권과 비교했을 때 사람들의 공직에 대한 선호도가 너무 다르지 않나요?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 저 잠시... 재접.. 휙~!
<Ponics_Beginner1> 흠냐..
<Ponics_Beginner1> 머 아무튼 하급공무원을 물가리 하면 행정이 마비 되므로.. 하급공무원에서 오래 있으면 연금이 장난 아니게 쌓이니 말그래도 철밥통...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 책임급 팀장으로 승진 안하려고 발버둥 치죠...
<imsu> 큭큭
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 공무원은 민원위에 굴림하면서 위로는 정권에 충성 하자! <-- 이게 공무원 모토가 아닐까 합니다...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런가요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 아무튼 우리 가카의 호연지기... 너무 좋아요~! ㅋㅋㅋ 내년 총선 반드시 ! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 정치을 외면했던 20~40대에게 정치에 관심을 같게 하신 우리 가카~! ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 잊지마라~ 가카께선~ 그럴분이 아니시~란~~다~~~
<imsu> Seony: 오디오 파일 포맷 converer로 좋은 프로그램 있나요?
<imsu> 아오;;; 짱나네 변환 했는데 안되네요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> ?
<Seony> 골드웨이브인가...
<imsu> 그거라도 해봐야지 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 버그인가 왜 안되는거야 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner1: 오오 가카의 호연지기가 발동했슴다
<imsu> Seony: 골드웨이브 리눅스 버전은 없죠?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그거 윈도우용이야.
<Seony> 무슨 포맷에서 무슨 포맷으로 변환할 건데?
<imsu> mp3 에서 샘플링 변환하여 .raw파일로 변환하려구요
<imsu> 44k to 8k
<Seony> 리눅스에서 콘솔 명령어로 지원되는 거 있을텐데..
<imsu> 그리고 비트레이트는 16 비트로
<imsu> 아 그런가요
<yemharc> 미 연방법원에서 (주)다스 소취하 요청 최종 승인
<imsu> prepocessing 과정을 짜면 좋은데 이거 짜다가 시간 다갈거 같아서요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 만들어진거 쓰려구요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-convert-mp3-to-raw-data-using-the-command-line-762653/
<yemharc> 가카께서 FTA 협상(조공?)으로 미국방문하신 직후라는건 중요하지 않습ㅂ니다.
<imsu> 중요한건 내부 알고리즘이니깐 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 일단 저는 수업이 끝나서..
<Seony> 집에서 뵐께요
<readytoact> 와우
<yemharc> imsu: 소스코드까지 필요하신거에요?
<imsu> yemharc: 그 뭐냐 보컬 뽑아내는 알고리즘을 작성해야해서요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 흠냥..
<imsu> 8k hz 샘플링 주파수로 파일을 변환해서 다운 샘플링하고 기타 등등의 처리하는 알고리즘을 구현해야 하는데;;;;;;; 파일이 8k로 변환이 안되네요 아놔 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 코딩해버리는게 더 빠르려나 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 리눅스에서는 mncoder 를 쓰심이.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<Ponics_Beginner1> 아... 컴이 맛감.. 역시 난 윈도그 유져.... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<imsu> 히야;;; 진짜 c를 너무 안하긴 했구나 ㅋㅋ 그렇게 많이 쓰던 fread도 까먹다니 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 잉?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 훔... 그래도 임수옹은 전문가... 전 윈도그도 제대로 사용 못하는 유불... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 아는게 있어야 전문가죠 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 아오 담배 땡겨 스트레스 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 토요일날 오삼 ?
<yemharc> 네
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 토요일날 밀옹이 대신 토크쇼 패널로 ?
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 제가 무슨 말빨이 있다고요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 밀옹은 가능 하삼... ㅋㅋ 이미 마인드는 40대~! ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / ㅋㅋㅋ 조만간 비쥬얼도.... ? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 어라 이거 또 물타기 하네요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 흠흠.. 아무튼 토요일날 봅쉬닥.... ( 나 쉬어야 하는데... 우ㅂㅌ 정신에 입각하여... 본인의 의사와는 전혀 상관없이 꽂히는... ㅋㅋㅋ )
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner1: 궁금한게 하나 있는데요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / ?
<yemharc> 초당 263MB 정도의 트래픽 x 200대로 DDoS 걸어서 대형서버가 다운되나요?
<yemharc> 대충 때려서 계산해도 초당 5gb인데.......
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 훔... 1초에 1대가 263MB ?
<yemharc> 어...... 아니네요
<yemharc> 이거 될리가 없네
<yemharc> 200대 합쳐서 초당 263이네요
<yemharc> .......
<yemharc> 이걸로 선관위 서버가 다운됬다고?.....
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 누가 그런 소리를 하삼 ? ㅋㅋㅋ 크로스 케이블이면 모를까... 대형서버 앞단의 L3 나.. L4 가 있다면.. 저 트래픽으로는 문제도 안되삼...
<yemharc> 아니 그니까요
<yemharc> 저도 그래서 263x200이라고 말했던건데
<yemharc> 다시 보니까 200대 합쳐서 263이래요
<yemharc> (......)
<yemharc> ......이걸로 선관위 서버가 다운됬다고?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / ㅋㅋㅋ 일단... 100M 의 랜 에서는 오버헤드 걸어 봤자.. 맥스 85M 이상은 안보냄.. 만약 그이상 걸면... L7 에서 다른 App 들이 모두 튕김...
<yemharc> 긍게 말이죠...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 따라서 1대당 초당 263M 라는건 말도 안되고...
<yemharc> 네. 200대 합쳐서 초당 263M이요
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 200대가 합쳐서 263MB 이면... 또 말이 안됨... 선관이 서버가 PC방에 있는것도 아니고.. 앞단에 L4 나 L3 가 있다면.. 저정도의 트래픽은 껌임.. 로드발란싱과 트래픽 분산 다 시켜줌..
<yemharc> 제가 그렇게 자세히까지는 몰라서요...
<yemharc> 여튼 그런거 다 가능하다 쳐주더라도
<yemharc> 로그파일 공개 안하고 저래봐야 설득력 없잖아요
<yemharc> (.....)
<yemharc> 암만봐도 DDoS로 몰아가기 +꼬리 자르기인데......
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / ㅇㅇ 그리고 대형섭은 1000M 임... 파이버로 연결함...
<yemharc> 그렇겠죠
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 따라서.. 초당 263M 받아봤자... 눈하나 깜짝 안함..
<yemharc> 제가 고딩때 견학갔던 IDC만 해도
<yemharc> 어느정도 규모 좀 되는 서버면 이미 초당 수GB씩 떤지고 있었는데....
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 아무리 경우의 수를 다 따져도... 말이 안됨...
<yemharc> 거기에 더 멋진게 이거죠
<yemharc> "200대의 좀비PC로 초당 263MB의 트래픽을 발생시켜 DDoS를 걸어서 [DB서버만] 저격했다."
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / ㅋㅋㅋ 문제는 저런 말도 안되는 구래 펙트를 IT 문맹인 국개의원들이 듣고.. " 아.. 그래서 그랬구나 " 하고 넘어가는것이 문제임..
<yemharc> 우와
<yemharc> 우와아~
<yemharc> 우와~
<yemharc> Anonymus가 울고 갈 DDoS 공격력이다
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 머 아무튼 이 정권은 국민을 너무 저능아로 보는것 자체가 기분 나쁨...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 하지만... 섬세하고 꼼꼼하시고 호연지기 하신 우리 가카는 너무 좋아~! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 섬세하죠
<yemharc> 오늘만 해도
<yemharc> 이분이 For The America를 외치시며 10월 13일날 미국에 가시고
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 국가를 상대로 수익을 창출하시는 우리 가카~! 내년 예산 심의에서도 우리 가카 깨서는 형님예산을 x2 해주시는 너무나 호연지기 하셔서~!
<yemharc> 10월 17일에 미국 중앙법원에서 (주)다스에 대한 소취하 요청이 최종 승인 되었습니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 이 타이밍에 맞춰서 한나라당 최...뭐더라 하는 의원에 대한 DDoS 공격 기사가 파도처럼 몰아치고 있죠
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 우리 가카는 느므느므 좋은데~! ㅋㅋㅋ 딴나라당과 가카의 손과 발이 국민을 저능아로 보는것이 정말 기분이 나쁨... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 쉽게 생각하자면... 263/200 하면.. 대당 트레픽 이 나옴... 대략 계산 하면... 1~2M 정도 ?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 이걸 스트리밍 서버로 생각하면... 절때루 서버가 죽을 수가 없는 상황임..
<yemharc> 어.....
<yemharc> 1대당 1.3M 나오네요......
<yemharc> 1.3?.......
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / ㅇㅇ ㅋㅋ 이게 말이 되는 거삼 ? ㅋㅋㅋ 무슨 DB서버가 팬티엄 1도 아니고... ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ...........
<yemharc> 이야....... 다음이랑 네이버는 왜 다운이 안되지?
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다
<yemharc> 팬티엄1이라도 저정도로 다운되진 않을거 같은데요 (......)
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 그러게 말이삼.. 선관이 하면 국가 기관의 중요 DB 인데... 설마 이름모를 PC방 한쪽에 숨겨 놓은거 아닌지 모르겠삼... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 펜티엄 1은 다운됨... 왜냐... 10M 랜 이므로... ㅋㅋ 100M 랜카드가 아니라면.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 정말 국민을 산수도 못하는 1급 정신지체 장애자로 생각 하는것임...
<yemharc> 아웈ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 랜카드까지 같이 떨구지 마시라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 저건 산수만 해도 딱 구라라는 답이 나오는건데 저걸 자랑스럽게 DDOS 당했다.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 최소 DDOS 당하려면.. 초당 10G 정도 맞아야 함...
<yemharc> 긍게요.....
<Ponics_Beginner1> 그래야 L3 L4 도 처리 못하고 바보됨...
<yemharc> 00년에 본것만 초당 xGB씩 던지고 있었는데......
<Ponics_Beginner1> 파란기와집 DDOS 당할때의 트래픽이 초당 30GB 였심...
<yemharc> 그걸로도 다운 안되지 않았어요?
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / ㅇㅇ 다운되었심... 정확히 표현하면.. 서버 다운은 아니고... 네트웍 단절...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / DDOS 맞는다고 해서 서버가 맞탱이 가는건 아님... L7 의 App 들이 리턴값들이 안들어 와서 그래서 통신 불능 상태로만 빠질뿐...
<yemharc> 그야 네트워크 자체에 거는거니 서버가 안 나가도 상관은 없죠
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 물론 넥떡 인터페이스가 간혹 맛탱이 가는 경우는 있심...
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 인텔리전트 넥떡 카드인 경우에는 넥떡카드가 맛탱이감...
<yemharc> 그게 다 쓸데없이 잔머리 굴려서 그런겜다 (뭣?!)
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 하지만.. 요즘 고급 서버들은 기본으로 1G 랜카드와 별도로 파이버 랜으로 연결함... 즉 2중화 함...
<yemharc> 뭐어
<yemharc> 사실 보안이라는게 사람들 생각보다 뛰어나고
<yemharc> 또 생각 이상으로 취약하죠
<yemharc> (.......먼산)
<Ponics_Beginner1> 밀옹 / 파이버는 제한 없심... 양쪽 인터페이스 의 속도에 따라 좌우됨.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 헛... 진규다...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 진규 / ㄲ ㅏ ㄱㄱ ㅓ ㅇ ~ !
<imsu> 에효 이제 되었다 ㅋㅋ 이제 갈피를 좀 잡았네요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<imsu> 이제 시작인데요 뭐 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 흑흑
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 해결 하셨군요... 해결한 방법을 시간 되실때 문서화 해주세요~! ㅋ
<imsu> 헐~
<imsu> 저는 문서화는 별로 안좋아하고 입으로 하는데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 저같은 콤뿌따 초보자들에겐 아주 귀중한 교본이 된답니당... ^____^
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 왜이러세요 고수님께서 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 저는 지금 잘하는것이 없어서.. 그냥 이것저것 잡일을 하고 있습니다.. ^__^
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 거짓말쟁이 !@!@!@ ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner1> 임수옹 / 제가 잘하는건 오직.. 우리 가카를 향한... 쩌는 사랑... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 웬지 내일 행사 못갈거 같은 예감 ㄱ- ...
<qwebirc500453> 흠냐..
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner1: 그 사랑이 너무 넘쳐나는거 같은데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이따 뵙겠습니다~ ㅎㅎ 자리 이동 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 분도선배는 안계시구나..
<jasonjang> soyeomul: 반갑습니다. 새벽에(아침에)는 전화로 접속했었나봐요?
<soyeomul> 엇
<jasonjang> LTNC soyeomul
<Seony> 웹사이트에서, 특정 주소로 링크되는 그림파일을 차단한다거나 하는 방법이 있을까요?
<Seony> 자주 가는 웹사이트에 광고 뜨는데, 그거 매번 일일히 클릭해서 끄는게 짜증스럽네요
<soyeomul> 일단 충전기부터요 배터리가 ㅠ
<yemharc> 브라우저별로 광고차단 ext 많지 않나요?
<jasonjang> Seony: 브라우져 가 머요?
<Seony> 사파리요...
<Ponics_Beginner1> 써니옹 / ㅋㅋ 특정사이트 자체를 막아버리시거나.. 혹은 웹브라자 에서 팝업 차단 하심이 ?
<Seony>  /etc/hosts 파일 수정하면 될까 싶었는데, 그건 플래시만 막아지더라구요.
<yemharc> Seony: http://goo.gl/zvc8f
<jasonjang> 사파리는 제가 모르겠네요. 다른 브라우젼 플러그인이 몇 며 ㅊ 있는데.....
<Seony> 생각해보니까, 그림파일은 광고주 사이트에서 불러오는 게 아니더라구요..
<Seony> yemharc: 플래시 광고는요, 저런 플러그인 말고 그냥 /etc/hosts 만 수정하면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 그림파일도 차단 필요하다고 하신거 아니었나요?
<soyeomul> jasonjang: 재준님 넙쭉 예 새벽에 스마트폰으로 접속했었어요 지금도 똑같이
<Seony> yemharc: 그렇긴 한데, 그림파일이 광고주 사이트에서 나오는 게 아니라 자주 가는 사이트에서 나와요. 그러니까 클릭하면 그 사이트로 이동하는 건데, 저는 그 그림파일 자체를 안보고 싶은거죠...
<yemharc> 네 그러니까요
<jasonjang> soyeomul: 무슨 앱을 쓰는지 몰라도 잘 되지요? 암튼 오랫만입니다.~~
<yemharc> adblock에서 주소 등록하는 부분이 있어요
<yemharc> 거기에 그 광고주 주소 넣어주면 차단해줍니다
<Seony> yemharc: 오... 그런 기능이... 한 번 써볼께요.
<soyeomul> 망극 재주님,
<soyeomul> 준
<soyeomul> 서니님도 반갑습니다 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 터치키보드 흐흑 ㅜ
<Seony> soyeomul: 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넵 서니님 ^^
<soyeomul> 컴퓨터보다 고도의 집중력을 요구하는 폰접속
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 맞습니다.
<soyeomul> 카톡보다 이 아얄씨 대화가 더 익숙한
<soyeomul> 재준님께선 여전히 바쁘시죠
<Cobuntu_office> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 코분투사무실  꾸벅
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Cobuntu_office: 살려줘요
<Cobuntu_office> 힐
<jasonjang> Cobuntu_office: 는 누구셔?
<yemharc> drake_kr
<jasonjang> ㅋ
<yemharc> 페북을 통한 Human Tracking
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> yemharc 꾸벅
<yemharc> soyeomul: 꾸벅 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 망극
<Cobuntu_office> 망극
<soyeomul> 식구  많이  는 거 같아요
<Cobuntu_office> 근데 yemharc 와이
<soyeomul> 재준님과 서니님 빼고 모두 처음
<Cobuntu_office> 늦을듯?
<Seony> soyeomul: ㅎㅎ 네. 새로 많이 오셔서요.
<jasonjang> soyeomul: 50명쯤 육박하려다가...요즘 인원이 좀 빠진거죠.
<soyeomul> 아..
<soyeomul> 이거 스샷도 가능한가요?
<soyeomul> 앱을 못 찾겠어요
<jasonjang> 무슨 IRC 앱이냐에 따라 다르겠지만, 일반적으로 스샷은 루팅..해야 되요
<soyeomul> 안드로
<soyeomul> 아하.
<soyeomul> 스샷 보류
<jasonjang> soyeomul: 아무래도 글이 짧아지죠? ㅎ
<Cobuntu_office> 아웅 사이다 땡겨
<Cobuntu_office> 사와야지
<soyeomul> 예ㅜ
<soyeomul> 길게 몬쓰요
<soyeomul> 할아버지 된느낌
<soyeomul> 장점 걸어가면서 챗할수 있다는거
<soyeomul> 버스칸에서도
<jasonjang> 푸하하하, 그만큼 잼있는 얘기도 없는 걸요. 뭐
<soyeomul> 잠시 커피
<soyeomul> 휙
<Cobuntu_office> ghoz
<Cobuntu_office> 횈
<Cobuntu_office> 물주
<jasonjang> jincreator: 바쁘심?
<jincreator> jasonjang: 지금 막 집에 왔습니다.
<jasonjang> jincreator: 모질라에 많이 기여했나봐요? 사진 많이 찍혔데!
<jincreator> Cobuntu_office: 음...지금은 누구시죠?
<jasonjang> jincreator: 드레이크레요
<jincreator> jasonjang: 사실 한건 그리 많지 않은데 어쩌다보니 좋은 기회가 생긴거죠.
<jasonjang> 짧게) 얘기해 줄  수 있어요?
<jincreator> jasonjang: 음...운이 좋았던 거죠.
<jasonjang> 정말 짧군. 쩝
<Cobuntu_office> jincreator: 우리집와서 자고 내일 건대갈래? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Cobuntu_office> 고기좀 구워라
<jasonjang> Cobuntu_office: jincreator 외박 불능
<Cobuntu_office> 에엨
<jincreator> Cobuntu_office: 이미 집에 와버렸으니...fail
<jasonjang> Cobuntu_office: jin creator은 외박 불가능
<Cobuntu_office> 쩝
<Cobuntu_office> 왜박은 좋은것임요
<jasonjang> 애박이 더 좋음
<Cobuntu_office> 전 점박이도 좋음
<jincreator> 그리고 내일 열리는 건 신청을 어차피 안해서...
<soyeomul> jincreator: 진규님 꾸벅
<jincreator> soyeomul: 네, 안녕하세요.
<soyeomul> 일년전 서울
<soyeomul> 기억나시죠?
<soyeomul> 대구
<soyeomul> 황병희
<soyeomul> 기억몬하시구나
<jincreator> soyeomul: 네, 물론입니다. 그때 받은 CD 집에 잘 모셔두고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 아뇨, 기억하고 있어요.
<soyeomul> 다행
<jincreator> 다행이 아니라 당연한 거죠. ^^
<soyeomul> 지금 폰이라
<soyeomul> 짪찌요
<soyeomul> 제송
<jincreator> 아, 그러시군요. 괜찮습니다. 죄송하실 것까지야...
<soyeomul> jin 전화좀주세요
<soyeomul> 아님 제가할께요
<soyeomul> 01075585952
<jincreator> 아, 그러고보니 핸드폰 생긴지는 좀 되었는데 번호를 못 가르쳐드렸군요. ^^;
<soyeomul> ^^
<Cobuntu_office> 으아아
<Cobuntu_office> 내일 가져갈 물건 챙겼따아
<boracay> 전 퇴근합니다~
<Cobuntu_office> 헉
<boracay> 즐거운 주말되세요~
<Cobuntu_office> 공무원이다
<Cobuntu_office> 읭 다 나가셨넹
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<Cobuntu_office> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 포닉스님은요?
<Cobuntu_office> 같이가기로 결정
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<Cobuntu_office> 안주타 괜찮네
<yemharc> 전 안주타 싫어요 (...)
<Cobuntu_office> 안주타 안조아?
<yemharc> anjuta dev studio 말하시는거죠?
<yemharc> 그거 싫어해요
<Cobuntu_office> ㅇㅇㅇ
<Cobuntu_office> 그냥 gtk가 짜증나는거임?
<yemharc> 지금이야 잘 돌아갈거라 믿지만요
<yemharc> 예전에는 그거 코드 하이라이팅이 엉망이었다구요
<yemharc> 그래도 장점이라고 한다면
<yemharc> GUI 디자인 프로토타입 만들때 쓰기엔 괜찮았던걸로 기억해요
<Cobuntu_office> ㅇㅇ
<Cobuntu_office> 지금 명환이형이 물어보는게 아마도..
<yemharc> 여튼 코딩용으로는 영....
<Cobuntu_office> 애새끼들한테 "야 리눅스에서 UI 짜는거 존나쉬워" 라고 이바구깔라구 하는거 같은디..
<yemharc> .....똑같죠 뭘
<Cobuntu_office> 야.. 리눅스에서 창 나오고 hello world 찍는거 뭐 있음?
<yemharc> Gtk는 더럽다?
<Cobuntu_office> 더럽지 그럼
<yemharc> PyGtk/Qt는 좀 괜춘한데
<yemharc> 별 말 없는걸 보니 C가 좋으신듯
<Cobuntu_office> ㅇㅇ
<Cobuntu_office> pyGTK는 가르칠라믄 공부해야되자나
<Cobuntu_office> 귀찮자나
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 일단 퇴근합니다
<hwangstein> 안녕하세요
<hwangstein> 최근가입한
<hwangstein> 황슈타인이라고
<hwangstein> 합니다
<hwangstein> 잘부탁들입니다
<hwangstein> 잘부탁드립니다
<hwangstein> (__)
<imsu> Seony: 잉? 설마 아직도 안주무십니까? ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-03
<soyeomul> 정전후 친구 컴터가 부팅 안되어요
<Seony> 파워서플라이 나간 것 같네요.
<soyeomul> Cmos 설정중 이었어요
<Seony> 써지 프로텍터 안쓰면, 보통 정전 후 들어오는 전기에 파워서플라이가 많이 고장나죠..
<soyeomul> 음 여기 사진 보여드리고 싶은데
<soyeomul> 프로세서체크후 얼음
<soyeomul> http://izb.knu.ac.kr/~bh/IMG013.jpeg
<soyeomul> 여기서 그대로 멈추어  있어요
<soyeomul> 서니님 파워가 나가면 전원이 들어오나요?  궁금해서 여쭈어봅니다
<Seony> 아뇨 파워 나가면 전원이 안들어와요.
<Seony> 저건 전원이 들어오니까 파워 서플라이 문제는 아니네요.
<Seony> CMOS 설정을 건드리다 저렇게 됐으니 일단 추천해드릴만한 것은, CMOS를 리셋하는 겁니다.
<Seony> 메인보드 매뉴얼이 필요하겠네요
<soyeomul> 매뉴얼을 참조하여 cmos 리셋을 해보라는 뜻이죠?
<Seony> 네. 리셋하려면 점퍼를 하나 꼽았다 빼야하거든요.
<Seony> 근데 어느 점퍼인지 그냥 들여다봐서는 찾기 힘드니까 매뉴얼을 보는 게 훨씬 빠릅니다.
<soyeomul> 매뉴얼은 어데서 구할수 있나요?
<Seony> 보통 메인보드 구입할 때 딸려오는데, 그걸 버리셨으면 인터넷에서 찾아야죠. 제조사 홈피가면 일반적으로 PDF로 올려져있답니다.
<soyeomul> 다행이네요 찾아씁니다
<Seony> 오... 잘됐네요. 이제 점퍼만 한 번 꼽았다 빼면 되겟네요
<Seony> 안되면.. 좀 심각해질 것 같은데요
<Seony> 바이오스를 리셋했는데 여전히 포스팅할 때 멈춰버리면... 메인보드가 고장났을지도 모른다는 추측을 할 수도 있거든요...
<soyeomul> 안되면 전자관으로 들고가려구요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Seony> 부디 잘되길 바라겠습니다!!!
<imsu> 즐거운 주말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 즐거운 주말에 출근한 1人!!
<imsu> lexlove: 큭 고생이십니당 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에효 밥먹어야겠다;;
<imsu> 배고프네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> imsu, sudo -i 를 했는데 root로 안가네요.... ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 암호 넣으라고 해서 암호 넣었더니 "lexlove is not in the sudoers files." 라고.....
<imsu> 헐;;;
<imsu> 지못미;;
<lexlove> imsu, 헐;;; 말고 답을....
<lexlove> 지못미;;; 도 안되요
<imsu> 몰라요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<lexlove> 헉;;;; 몰라요도 안되는데 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 그런경험이 없어서 흑흑
<imsu> 찾아볼게요
<lexlove> python 열띰히 공부 하려고 하는데 안딸아줘요...힝
<lexlove> 안 따라줘요
<imsu> 유저를 admin으로 넣으라는데요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 계정이 잘못 만들어진 걸까요?
<lexlove> 확인해봐야겠어요
<imsu> lexlove: http://blog.outsider.ne.kr/505
<imsu> 전 밥먹으러 숑숑~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 배고파 ~ ㅡ.ㅡ;
<lexlove> 네 맛있게 드세요~
<imsu> 넹~^^
<Ruin_Star> gma
<Ruin_Star> 흠
<Ruin_Star> 이챗방은 유니코드인가 보네여
<lexlove> 나갔다가 올께용
<razGon_xsh4> 안녕하세여?
<razGon_GNT> 역시 이게 편해.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> lexlove2: 어서옵셔~!
<razGon_GNT> 오래간만이에요
<lexlove2> imsu, 전에 공부하면서 기본으로 lexlove 계정을 만들었었는데 그게 문제여
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 안녕하세요^
<lexlove2> 였던거 같아요
<lexlove2> razGon_GNT, 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 안녕하세요!?
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> 오늘 한거 처음부터 다시해야한다는 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNT> 오늘도 달리는 주말이 왔네요.ㅎ
<imsu> lexlove2: 아하~ 잘 되나요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㄸㄷ
<imsu> lexlove2: 잉? 왜 다시해요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 달린다는 말씀은?
<razGon_GNT> 주말의 영화 추천 할만한거 있습니까?
<imsu> 아.. ㅋㅋ 전 문화랑 상관없는 놈이라서 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그냥 . 인터넷보구. 공부도 하고 날새기로 놀죠.ㅋ
<lexlove2> imsu, 리눅스 명령어 미숙으로 아까 입력한거 찾아다가 지금 계정으로 옮기는 것보다 다시 입력하는게 빠르옵니다
<razGon_GNT> 크롬의 웹플. 좋던데요
<razGon_GNT> 우분투패드나오면 마켓없어도 이것으로 해결될거 같다는.
<lexlove2> 아, x윈도우 사용하면 되겠다....-_-;;;;
<razGon_GNT> 물론 구글에 의존도는 심해지지만요
<lexlove2> vi 편집기가 익숙하지 않아 gedit를 사용했는데 다른 컴퓨터에서 접속하면 터미널로 접속되네요 ㅠㅠ vi편집기 어려워요...
<imsu> lexlove2: 켁;;;
<imsu> lexlove2: emacs 고고씽 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 바쁘시군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> emacs??? 찾아봐야겠군요
<imsu> 히히~
<lexlove2> imsu, x윈도우용이죠?
<lexlove2> 다른 윈도우즈 컴퓨터에서 우분투 컴으로 ssh를 통해 접속하면 터미널밖에 안떠요
<lexlove2> x윈도우즈 사용못해요 ㅠㅠ 즉 emacs 사용못하는 거죵?
<razGon_GNT> 바쁘지는 않는데요?ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> vnc사용하면 되지 않나요?
<razGon_GNT> 이제서야 서버의 개념이 들어오더군요.
<lexlove2> 오~~~~~~~~~
<razGon_GNT> 서버가 왜 윈도우가 필요없는 이유도 알았구요.
<razGon_GNT> 하지만 이건 수박 겉핣기.
<lexlove2> ^^
<razGon_GNT> imsu``: 분신술?!
<imsu``> 에고 이놈의 인터넷은 왜이렇게 자주 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu``> 끊긴거에요 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu``> 접속 되었따가
<razGon_GNT> ^^
<lexlove2> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu``> 무선이라 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<razGon_GNT> 무선인가요?
<razGon_GNT> 아..
<razGon_GNT> ㅉㅉㅃ
<lexlove2> 무선을 유선으로 쓰고 있어요... ㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> 간혹 노트북 가지고 오시는 분이 계셔서 무선공유기를 해놓은 건데 와이파이 잘 뜹니다.
<razGon_GNT> 혹시 에그/?
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 잠시 화장실좀.ㅎ
<imsu> 잘가라 내 분신 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> imsu님이 바쁘셨네요
<imsu> lexlove2: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 행사중이십니까 ㅋㅋ
<drake_ku> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> drake_ku: 이런 ~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헷갈리게 시리 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_ku> 뭠마
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ku 는 구?
<imsu> 설마 저를 찬양? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 이럼 곤란한데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_ku> 건대
<imsu> ㅋㅋ 농담한거에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_ku> 페북 굿굿
<drake_ku> 안온거 후회하삼
<drake_ku> 근데 너 티셔츠 받았나?
<imsu> drake_ku: 무슨 티셔츠요?
<imsu> 우분투?
<imsu> 페북 굿굿????
<imsu> drake_ku: 그러고 보니 무슨 책도 팝니까?
<imsu> 20프로 세일이라고 찍혀있는거 같은데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 후.. 조용하네요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 오셨군요.
<razGon_GNT> Seony: 웰컴.ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 저 오길 기다리신 것 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 아니요.
<razGon_GNT> 밥먹고 앉으니 들어오시더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 거기는 자정인가요?
<razGon_GNT> 인제 토요일 되겠군요.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 멋진 프라이데이나잇~!
<razGon_GNT> 그냥 달리는..ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> Oplayer요 FTP에서도 스트리밍으로 재생되나요?
<razGon_GNT> 삼바서버로 연결해서 씁니다만.
<Seony> 음... 그렇게는 안해봤어요. 저는 그냥 패드에 넣어서 봐서요.
<Seony> 스트리밍으로 봐야할 땐 에어비디오라는 스트리밍 서버를 이용하죠
<razGon_GNT> 아..
<razGon_GNT> 저는 삼바서버로 해서 스트리밍해서 보는데요.
<razGon_GNT> 이거 정말 좋네요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 윈도우에서 토렌토 검색기로 다운받는 것을 우분투서버에 다운받고 그것을 델루지로 받는 시스템.
<razGon_GNT> 그것을 아이패드와 아이폰으로 스트리밍해서 보는..
<razGon_GNT> 아쉬운건 안드로이드에 이런 어플이 없는 점이요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠
<razGon_GNT> 찾아보았는데. 다운받아서 보는 놈입니다.
<razGon_GNT> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_GNT> 우리딸의 만화 전용 기기가 되었습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 삼바서버는 외부에서 연결안되나요?
<Seony> 네. 외부에서는 안됩니다.
<Seony> 내부에서도 서브넷이 다르면 안되요.
<razGon_GNT> 흠.ftp로 해야 겠군요.
<Seony> 제가 일전에 설명드린 게, 맥용 uTorrent랑 에어비디오를 결합하면 더 간단하게 스트리밍이 가능하죠
<razGon_GNT> 스트리밍이 만약 된다면 ftp가 효율적이겠어요
<razGon_GNT> 검색기가 없죠.
<razGon_GNT> 윈도우에 특히 한글 검색이 되는 토렌토 검색기가 윈도우에 있어서 그렇습니다.
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<Seony> 토렌트는 그냥 토렌트 사이트 가서 직접 받으니까 검색기는 한 번도 써본적이 없어서 잘 모르겠어요
<razGon_GNT> 오!!! ftp로 검색이되네요!!
<razGon_GNT> 이건!!!
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 외부에서도 가능하다는!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<razGon_GNT> 아. 검색이 아니라. 스트리밍이요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 이제 에그만 있으면 차타면서 동영상을 다운받아보기가 가능하군요.!!
<Seony> 동영상 크기가 작다면 가능하겠네요
<razGon_GNT> 블루레이급 아니면 거의 잘되더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 끊기면 캐쉬용량을 좀 늘리면 됩니다. 오히려 유투브에서 보는건 넘 끊겨요.
<razGon_GNT> 하와이는 인터넷 속도 어느정도 나오나요? 일반적으로요?
<Seony> 일반적이라면...
<Seony> 200 에서 300kb/s 정도요
<razGon_GNT> 헉..
<razGon_GNT> 10년전으로 회기.
<Seony> 한국이 "특출나게" 빠른 거지, 하와이도 본토에 비하면 꽤 괜찮은 편이에요
<razGon_GNT> 예
<razGon_GNT> 알고 있습니다.
<Seony> 저희집은 토렌트 이용하면 초당 1메가 나오는데, 이 정도만 되도 본토 사는 사람들은 침흘리는 수준이더라구요.
<razGon_GNT> 4년전에 대만 갔는데. 정말 ...완전히 느려요.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 결정적으로, 한국은 고정IP는 안주잖아요.
<razGon_GNT> 그렇긴하죠.
<Seony> 여긴 신청하면 기본이 5개에요.
<razGon_GNT> 껏다 켜면 바로 달라지죠.
<razGon_GNT> 아.!!
<Seony> 껏다켜도 한 1년은 안바뀌죠.
<razGon_GNT> 완전 사이트만들기 좋네요.
<razGon_GNT> 오.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 여기는 인터넷 끄는 경우가 적죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 끄는 경우라뇨?
<Seony> 아... 공유기 전원을 끈다구요?
<razGon_GNT> 공유기 끄는 경우에 IP가 바뀌는데요.
<razGon_GNT> 24시간 켜놓으니 바뀌는 건 정전이외 없죠
<Seony> 그거야 사람들마다 다 다르죠. 컴퓨터 잘 안하는 사람들은 꼬박꼬박 끄고 살아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 하긴 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNT> 일단은 저의 경우는 고정 아이피처럼 쓴다는거죠.^^;
<Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 근데 도메인을 주로 어떤식으로 작명하는게 좋을까요?
<Seony> 옛날에는 DHCP 서버에 특정 신호를 보내서 IP를 계속 고정받는 편법도 있었는데 아주 옛날 얘기죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 도메인은... 무조건 짧으면 짧을수록 좋은 거 같아요
<razGon_GNT> razgon.com은 이미 어느 회사에서 사놓았고.
<razGon_GNT> razgon.me
<razGon_GNT> 이것도 괜찮은거 같은데요. 가격이...
<razGon_GNT> razgon.kr
<Seony> 얼만데요?
<razGon_GNT> 3.3만원/년 이요
<Seony> 그 정도면 싼거 아니에요?
<Seony> 닷컴 짧은건 몇십만원씩 하는데... 년 3만 3천원이면 당연히 사야죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 그러긴한데요. 마눌님의 압박이.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 닷컴은 60-100불할거 같아요.
<Seony> 저는 100불이라도 jung.com 살 수만 있으면 살 거에요.
<Seony> 사서 제 이름으로 된 이메일 주소 하나 갖고싶어요.
<Seony> seowon@jung.com 아... 환상적인데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> razgon.me는 가능 할거 같은데요. 제 아이디가 동구유럽에서 유행되는 거라서. 없기도 합니다.
<razGon_GNT> razgon.com원래 제거였는데...ㅠㅠ 계약 만료후 2년동안 방치
<razGon_GNT> razgon.net 은 러시아 사람이 쓰는거 같구요.
<Seony> 흐... 그래서 도메인은 어떤 식으로든 사수해야되요
<Seony> razgon.com 보니까, 기존에 갖고있던 사람한테 되팔려는 목적으로 구입한 거 같네요.
<razGon_GNT> 예 . 예전에 제가 사서 다시 되팔려고 하는 거 같아요.
<razGon_GNT> razgon.me 를 사야 겠네요.
<razGon_GNT> 31900/년 이네요
<Seony> 나쁘지 않은데요... 갖고있을만한 도메인 같아요
<razGon_GNT> 다행히도 주인이 없네요.
<razGon_GNT> razgon이라는 아이디가 쓰기가 조금 힘든 글자들이라서요.
<razGon_GNT> 잠시아이보고 올께요
<razGon_GNT> 주님의 말씀으로 재우고 왔습니다.ㅎ
<dd> hello
<razGon_GNT> welcome.
<razGon_GNT> can you speak Korean?
<dd> 네..
<razGon_GNT> 헉..
<razGon_GNT> 한국인이셨네...
<razGon_GNT> 헉..
<razGon_GNT> 나가셨네..ㅋ
<dd> 죄송합니다. 튕겨버렸네요.
<13WAA1PKM> 놋북 들고다닐때 마우스가 귀찮네요.
<dir> 프리노드가 커서 그런지 중복 대화명이 있는듯.
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNT> 간단한 대화명이니.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> cheayuncho: 안녕하세요?
<dir> 이게 바뀐 대화명입니다. 급조했습니다.
<dir> 시디없이 우분투 설치는 포기...
<dir> 심각한 구형 기종에 설치하는 것은 힘든 일입니다.
<drunkenkitty> 안녕하세
<drunkenkitty> 요
<drunkenkitty> 이번 에처음으 로우분 투설치 한뉴비입니 다ㅎ
<drunkenkitty> 띄어쓰기 가이렇 게나오는 건무 슨이유일까 요?
<dir> 11.10 의 특징인듯.
<razGon_GNT> dir: 아... 시디없이 우분투설치하는 방법은 힘들죠.
<dir> 그렇습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 제가 구형 노트북이 있어서 리눅스 설치해볼려고 했는데요. 안되더라구요.
<razGon_GNT> 랜방식으로 하려는데도 뭔가 걸리더라구요.
<dir> 프리도스 알아보는 중입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 결국은 직접인식시키는 방식으로 했는데
<dir> 구형 노트북은 쓸만한 부품을 팔아먹기 때문에 더 빈곤합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 지금생각해보니 그렇더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 설치하고 하드떼서 붙이면 시스템 유지될텐데라구요.
<razGon_GNT> 리눅스는 그런걸루 알고 있는데 말이죠.
<razGon_GNT> 전에 서니님이 그렇게 말씀하신 기억이 있습니다.
<dir> 하드웨어가 비슷하면 다행인데... pcmcia 이런것까지 걸리다보면...
<razGon_GNT> 하긴 그러겠군요.
<razGon_GNT> 그거 설치하다가 화면이 날아가서 그냥 신주 모시듯이 모시고 있습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 하드도 방식이 달라서 그냥 두고 있구요.
<razGon_GNT> 정말 많은 애정이 남아있는 컴이였는데 말이죠.
<razGon_GNT> usb1.1에 무선랜카드도 내장 안되어 있던 카드.
<dir> 넹.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 지금와서 생각해보면 달아놓는다고 해서 뭐 쓸만한게 없더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 아.! 물어볼게 있는데요. 바쁘시죠?
<dir> 프리도스가 도구들을 제공해 줍니다.
<dir> 괜찮습니다.
<dir> 베이직 인터프리터, 어셈블러, 클리퍼를 주고...
<dir> C 컴파일러도 있습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 혹시 xe엔진에 대한 좋은 자료나 추천 책있을까요?
<dir> 다만 설치를 위한 모험이 필요한...
<razGon_GNT> 병원홈피 만들려고 하는데요.
<dir> 제가 관여할 수 있는 부분이 아닐듯..
<razGon_GNT> 홈피제작하려구요.
<dir> apm 이후에 웹 프로그래밍을 해본적이 없어서입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아. 그정도는 아닙니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그냥 간단하게 제로보드로 홈피만드는 거 공부하면서 관리하려구요.
<razGon_GNT> 저희 병원을 찾아오는 병원 프로젝트로 하려구요
<razGon_GNT> 여러가지 시도 하려합니다.
<dir> 제로보드 해킹을 많이 하더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 해킹당해도 별루 가져갈게 없습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 텍큐는 개인 블로그, 제로보드는 병원홈피.
<razGon_GNT> 그리고 질문이 파일서버 인덱스로 해놓은 거요. 보안으로 하는 방법없을까요?
<dir> 요즘 기술적인 책이 많이 나오지 않네요.
<dir> svn 자료가 있을겁니다.
<dir> 요즘은 용어가 혼동이 옵니다.
<razGon_GNT> 지난번 나왔던 linkhard같은게 좋은데요.
<razGon_GNT> 문제는 모바일에서는 꽝입니다. 아이폰을 위해 최적화 된듯
<dir> 구축비용은 고퍼가 제일 저렴하겠지만 모바일에서 안될것 같네요.
<razGon_GNT> jincreator: 안녕하세요?
<jincreator> razGon_GNT: 네, 안녕하세요.
<dir> 저는 크레이그스리스트나 아주 단순한 사이트를 이상적으로 여기는 편이라 도움드릴 정보가 별로 없습니다. :)
<razGon_GNT> 저도 블로그는 그렇게 하는 걸 좋아하는데요.
<razGon_GNT> 홈피는 약간 부차적인 용도로 사용해 볼까해서요
<dir> 블로거나 워드프레스 이용하심도 괜찮을듯.
<dir> 도메인은 무료 도메인 찾아보시면 됩니다.
<razGon_GNT> 병원 홈피는 질환의 질문을 받고 답을 하는 방식으로 하려구요.
<dir> wo.to 같은것들이 다수 있습니다.
<dir> 그렇다면 화상회의쪽으로 구축하시는 것이 좋을듯.
<razGon_GNT> 아.... 그정도는 아니구요..^^;;
<dir> 합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그냥 카카오톡으로 하듯이
<razGon_GNT> 질문하고 답하고 .
<razGon_GNT> 이렇게 하는 방식으로 하는 질문방 만들구요.
<dir> lingr.com 이 적절한 모델일지도...
<razGon_GNT> 질환에 대한 설명이나오는 섹션만들구요.
<razGon_GNT> 간단한 병원과 전화 소개 해주는 곳해주구요.
<dir> 위키백과 소스가 공개되어 있습니다.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<dir> 위키에도 토론 기능이 있고...
<razGon_GNT> 헉...
<dir> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_GNT> drake 님이 yemharc 님으로 변신.?
<dir> 고수준의 관리가 가능합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 위키라...
<dir> 새 기술을 배워서 구축하려면 시간 너무 걸릴것 같습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 예 저도 있는 거 조합해서 만들려구요.
<yemharc> 드레이크님 댁에 와 있습니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 이건 변신술?!
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<dir> 리눅스는 php를 사용했을때 최종 결과가 가장 이상적인것 같습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그나저나 모니터 사기 당했어요.
<razGon_GNT> 모니터가 노이즈가 생기더니 점점 화면이 일그러지면서 사라집
<yemharc> 신제품인데 그런가요?
<yemharc> 구매 방법에 따라 교환/반품 가능할겁니다
<yemharc> 신제품이면 당연히 가능하고
<yemharc> 중고품이라도 중고품 중개업체에서 보증하는 시스템이 있으면 가능해요
<yemharc> 중고 직거래는.....포기해야죠
<razGon_GNT> 신제품입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 산지 2주약간 넘었구요.
<yemharc> 운영체제는요?
<yemharc> 윈도/리눅스 다 그러나요?
<razGon_GNT> 아.
<razGon_GNT> 윈도만요.
<yemharc> 윈도 디스플레이 설정 고급 모니터 들어가시면
<yemharc> 모니터 주파스가 나올거에요
<razGon_GNT> 전화하니 여기는 판매처니 서비스 센터로 가라고 하니
<razGon_GNT> 예
<yemharc> 보통 LCD는 60Hz인데
<yemharc> 이게 너무 낮거나 높으면 문제가 생기는 경우가 [간혹] 있어요
<yemharc> 평균적으로 요즘의 2~30만원대 제품이라면 75Hz까지는 문제없습니다.
<yemharc> 그 설정에 이상이 없는데도 그런거면 그래픽 드라이버를 지우고 다시 설치해보세요
<razGon_GNT> 근데 중요한건 서비스센터에서 전화하니 안받아요
<razGon_GNT> 23인치 16.7원에 샀습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아마도 날림으로 판거에 당한거 같습니다. 다나와에 추천으로 올라와서 샀더니만..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNT> 60hz입니다. 수직.
<yemharc> ㅎㅁ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> 메이커가 뭐죠?
<razGon_GNT> 이상한데여.
<razGon_GNT> 야마카시요.
<razGon_GNT> 위텍인트루먼트인가?
<razGon_GNT> 그래요
<yemharc> Yamakasi ?
<razGon_GNT> 예
<razGon_GNT> 브랜드명은 야마카시.
<razGon_GNT> 위텍XXX더라구요
<yemharc> 위텍인스트루먼트 야마카시 tictac 3 사이클론  이거같은데요
<yemharc> 음... 맞나
<yemharc> http://shopping.naver.com/detail/detail.nhn?cat_id=30003344&nv_mid=5449773236
<yemharc> 이게 하나 걸려 나오네요
<yemharc> razGon_GNT: http://www.witechit.co.kr/ 제조사입니다
<yemharc> 거기 있는 고객센터로 문의해보세요
<yemharc> 제품이나 회사, 메이커 자체는 딱히 문제는 없네요
<yemharc> 그냥 뽑기 문제일지도?
<razGon_GNT> 그런거 같은데
<razGon_GNT> 서비스센터는 전화를 안받습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 문제는 이렇게 잘나오다가 한번 꼬이면 장난아닙니다.
<razGon_GNT> 위에거가 아니라.
<yemharc> 070-7733-3119 이 번호 맞나요?
<razGon_GNT> 캣립 2300LED IPS
<razGon_GNT> 입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 예 맞습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 통화중아니면 전화 안받습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 노이즈만 없으면 정말 만족할 만한데요...
<razGon_GNT> 몇시간씩 잘되다가 한번 꼬이면 정말 망치로 부시고 싶습니다.
<yemharc> 여튼 리눅스에서는 문제없이 잘 나오는거죠?
<razGon_GNT> 아니요
<razGon_GNT> 리눅스에는 안해보았습니다.
<yemharc> 아, 둘 다 마찬가지에요?
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> 테스트 가능하면 리눅스에서도 해 보시고, 양쪽 다 그러면 교환 아니면 반품이네요
<razGon_GNT> 지금 제가 하는건 윈도우에서 원격으로 리눅스 접속해서 채팅하는 겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 교환이죠.
<yemharc> 연락 안되는 경우에는 그 모니터 구매하신 업체에 연락해 보는것도 괜찮을거같네요
<razGon_GNT> 간만에 괜찮은거 잡았다고 생각했는데.
<razGon_GNT> 구매업체는 나는 모르쇠 하더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 나는 파는사람일뿐이다. 에이에스는 거기서 한다 하더군요.
<yemharc> 음.;;
<yemharc> 딱히 회사 자체에 대한 문제제기는 없네요...
<razGon_GNT> 다나와에 보니 그런점에 대해서 불만을 토로한게 나오긴 합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 설마 제것도 그러랴 했는데. 아니나 다를까 ...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_GNT> http://goo.gl/HcxKC
<razGon_GNT> yemharc:yem님에게 배워서 이제는 주소단축을 자꾸쓰게 되네요.ㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 모바일로 문자보낼때도 좋더군요.ㅎ
<dir> 윈도 문제는 드라이버 재설치가 기본일것 같습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 예 근데 윈도 드라이버 문제라면요.
<razGon_GNT> 모니터 화면에 설정창도 일그러지면 안되는데
<dir> 프리도스 또한 시디 필요하네요.
<razGon_GNT> 그거 마져 일그러지더라구요.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㄸ
<razGon_GNT> 랜설치는 안될까요?
<dir> 도스에 랜설치는 사치입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그거 전에 slax로 해보았는데.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<dir> 모니터 드라이버 있으면 설치해 보는것이 좋습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 없더군요.
<dir> 오디오 단자도 있공...
<dir> 비디오단자. ㅋ
<yemharc> 요즘은 하드웨어 제어라 드라이버가 없어요
<dir> 리눅스 이상으로 해상도를 올리지 않는게 좋겠습니다.
<dir> 그래픽 카드가 너무 구형이면 안맞을 수도 있겠군요.
<razGon_GNT> 구형이긴 하지만 너무라는 말이...
<yemharc> 그래픽 카드와도 상관은 없어요
<razGon_GNT> 8600gs요. 지포스
<yemharc> 한 10년 전 물건이면 걸릴지도 모르겠습니다만
<dir> 왠 모니터가 방송통신기기 인증서인지... ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 방자전 보면 참... 여자의 마음은 알수가없어.ㅋ
<dir> 전자계산기 액정도 통신기기 될 판이네요.
<razGon_GNT> 다 그게 정부가 뜯어먹을거 생각해서 그렇죠.
<dir> 해상도와 주파수를 최소한으로 줄이고 조금씩 올려 보시길 바랍니다.
<yemharc> dir 모니터가 방송통신기기 인증서요?;;;
<dir> 다나와 링크 보니까 있네요.
<yemharc> ...자체 TV수신기 달린 모델인가...
<razGon_GNT> 아니요.
<razGon_GNT> 그냥 엘이디.
<yemharc> TV out인 모델이랑 TV in/out인 모델이 있어요
<yemharc> in/out이면 인증 받는게 맞긴 한데...
<dir> 윈도 비스타 정도는 되어야 모니터를 교체해도 해상도 자동 조절이 되더군요.
<yemharc> XP도 되긴 하는데 많이 약하죠
<dir> xp까지만 해도 수리받으러 갈때는 해상도와 주파수를 줄이지 않으면 작은 모니터에서 문제를 일으켰습니다.
<yemharc> 거의.... [문제가 절대 생길 리 없는] 범위에서만 움직이니...
<dir> 그래픽 카드 드라이버가 이전에 잘 작동했다고 해도 안심할 수는 없습니다.
<yemharc> 언제 고장날지 모르는게 기계니까요 ㅎㅎ
<dir> 사용자라면 생각할 수 있는 최대한의 주의를 기울인 다음 그래도 문제가 계속되면 그때 문제를 제기할 수 있을듯.
<razGon_GNT> 이럴때는 무식하게 땡깡이...ㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dir> 윈도에서만 문제라면 기계적 이상은 없을것 같습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 넘 전문적으로 하지말고. 대략 심증 잡아서 쳐 넣는게 지금 정권의 방식이죠.
<razGon_GNT> 지20 회담은 예비군훈련하는데도 나오더군요.
<razGon_GNT> ì°¸...
<razGon_GNT> 처음 시작할때도 , 중간에 영상물에도. 정신교육에도..헐...
<razGon_GNT> 지금은 거짓말처럼 잘됩니다.
<dir> 기회주의자는 이때 강자의 편에 딱 붙어서 호가호위 하려고 합니다.
<dir> 시디 없이 공식적으로 설치할 수 있는건 haiku os 밖에 없는 실정이네요.
<dir> usb 설치는 거의 포기.
<razGon_GNT> 인식도 못합니다.ㅎ
<dir> HDD에 usb 설치용 이미지를 써넣으면 됩니다.
<dir> 어댑터 5천원짜리를 구입해야 하는 수고가 있습니다만...
<dir> 부팅도 되고 설치도 가능...
<dir> 다만 설치 끝나고 부트매니저를 설치해야 합니다.
<dir> haiku os는 알파판이기 때문에 사소한 조작으로도 커널 패닉이 일어날 수 있습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 오 흥미로운데요?
<razGon_GNT> 하드에 유에스비 설치용이미지.
<dir> usb 마우스나 메모리를 제거하면 디버그 화면이 뜹니다.
<razGon_GNT> 저는 iodd쓰고 있어서 시디처럼 인식합니다. 단 구형에서 안되더구요.
<dir> continue 아무리 눌러도 안되고 그냥 꺼야하는 사태...
<razGon_GNT> 오. 드디어 제가 즐거워 하는 시간이 왔습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아무도 나를 건드리지 않는 시간.
<dir> hanBE 설치 가능하지만 엄청 불안해집니다.
<dir> ㅎㅎ
<dir> haiku 설치된 고물 pc가 2대인데 시디 있던 기기는 이제 시디를 안씁니다.
<dir> 이 os가 좋은점이 자동인식을 해주는게 많습니다.
<dir> 플래시가 안되는게 단점입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 하이쿠?
<dir> 넹.
<razGon_GNT> 흠..
<razGon_GNT> 리눅스 같은 건가요?
<dir> 유튜브 볼때 다운받아서 봐야하는...
<dir> beOS 유사품입니다.
<dir> 터미널을 통해서 리눅스와 같은 명령어들을 돌려볼 수 있습니다.
<dir> 옵션 패키지에는 lua 라든지 ruby 등등이 있습니다.
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> beOS라니!!
<razGon_GNT> 오...이건 고급마법인데...
<razGon_GNT> 저는 잘 모르겠삼..ㅠ.ㅠ
<yemharc> 음... 뭐라고 하면 간단하려나..
<razGon_GNT> 구글링중입니다.
<yemharc> 나온건 그리 길지 않아요
<yemharc> 91년인가 92년인가에 나왔어요
<dir> 남는 usb에 설치해서 라이브로 돌릴수 있고 라이브 usb 나 시디에서 설치 가능합니다.
<yemharc> 사실 이 녀석이 맥OS를 베꼈다가, 그걸 맥OS가 다시 베꼈죠
<razGon_GNT> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/BeOS
<yemharc> 그 당시에는 상당히 앞선 기술들이 많이 채택됐구요
<yemharc> 에... 아마 출시 당시 거의 유일한 64비트 지원 운영체제였을겁니다
<razGon_GNT> 리눅스나 맥에서 기발한건 윈도우가 흉내낼겁니다.
<dir> 90년대 초반에는 아미가 계열의 beBox라는 기기에 탑재되어 나왔습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아.
<razGon_GNT> 90년대.
<razGon_GNT> 채연님 몇년생?
<yemharc> 그리고 맥에서 쓰이는 선점형 멀티태스킹 기능도 구현되어 있었죠
<dir> 그러다 power pc 포팅을 하고
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 애플은 결정적으로...라기보다 잡스가 픽사 대박치는거 보고
<yemharc> 둘 사이에서 고민하다 넥스트스텝을 인수하죠
<dir> 애플이 막으니까 x86 전환을 한지 얼마 안돼서 palm에 합병되었습니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 몰락
<dir> 네.
<yemharc> 근데 이거 후속...이라고 해야하나 이어서 하는게 있었네요
<dir> 지금 palm은 hp에 합병되어 있습니다.
<yemharc> 옛날에 뭐더라
<razGon_GNT> 예
<razGon_GNT> 팜 좋았는데.
<yemharc> 블루아이던가 하던 후속프로젝트가 있었는데
<yemharc> 그건 중단됐었죠 아마
<razGon_GNT> 제가 정말 좋아하는 PDA
<razGon_GNT> 소니에서 만들었는데 정말 명작이였음.
<dir> hp 태블릿이 be에서 쓰던 기술이 발전된 것이라는...
<razGon_GNT> TH-55
<razGon_GNT> clie TH-55...
<dir> 소니는 clie.
<razGon_GNT> 예, 팜OS사용했죠.
<dir> 리눅스 설치한다고 고생한 놋북이 소니껀데....
<razGon_GNT> 팜을 기반으로 윈도우메니져가 다른 기반식이죠.
<dir> 소니는 여러 기능이 많지만 결국 주기능만 쓰게 되는....
<dir> 하여간 하이쿠는 hdd에 usb 이미지를 넣어서 설치할 수 있다는 점이 중요합니다.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 삽질이 좀 필요할거같은데요...
<dir> 우분투 기반에 be 테마 넣은 배포판이 있는데요...
<dir> 그건 램이 4GB나 필요합니다.
<yemharc> ....
<yemharc> 테마인데요?
<dir> beOS 디자인이 들어가 있는 배포판인데... 아마 독일에서 만들었을 겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 헉.
<razGon_GNT> 그건 좀 아니다.
<yemharc> 독일의 기술력은 세계 제이이이이이이이~~이일!!!
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<dir> 고물 노트북이 터치패드도 타버려서....
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 10년된 고물컴을 쓸만하게 쓸수 있는게 있을까요?
<razGon_GNT> 파일서버 말고.
<dir> 마우스 안쓰려고 명령어쪽을 알아봤는데...
<dir> 시디가 되어야 설치가능한 것들 뿐입니다.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎ
<dir> 10년전이라면 윈도 2000 정도 되니까...
<razGon_GNT> 그러네요.
<dir> react os 설치해보지는 않았지만 가능할것 같습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 윈도 2000... ㅎㅎㅎ 제가 예전 노트북에서 썼습니다.ㅎ
<dir> 오피스 대신 클리퍼 쓰고...
<dir> 워드는 라텍으로...
<razGon_GNT> 헉. 라텍!
<dir> 라텍은 코드만 한번 짜놓으면 계속 쓸 수 있으니까요.
<dir> 제가 개발이라고는 할 수 없고 막 갖다 붙여서 워드처럼 쓸 수 있도록 한게 있습니다.
<dir> https://sites.google.com/site/textfilesutf8/latex-hwp-template
<yemharc> 그게 개발이죠 뭐 ㅎㅎㅎ
<dir> 라텍은 ktug.or.kr에서 구할 수 있습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 오... 이거
<razGon_GNT> 북마크!
<dir> 라텍은 결과물만 나와줘도 초보자에게는 감지덕지라서...
<dir> 윈도 프로그램의 인터페이스가 아무리 못생겨도 사람들이 불만없이 잘 씁니다.
<dir> 클리퍼는 윈도 시대 이후에는 안나오는데 대신 하버를 씁니다.
<dir> 클리퍼 종류가 많은데 거의 전부 윈도에서만 정상 작동을 합니다.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<dir> 예전 dBase III+ 생각하시면 될것 같습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 혹시 시스템중에 이런거 있을까요?
<yemharc> ?
<dir> 어떤?
<razGon_GNT> 서버가 가상으로 OS단계에서 부터 사용되는거요.
<yemharc> 이미 상용으로 돌아가고 있습니다 (...)
<razGon_GNT> 로그인하면 그사람이 쓰는 OS가 작동되는거.
<razGon_GNT> 아.!
<razGon_GNT> 상용으로요?
<yemharc> Virtualization 이라는 기술입니다
<dir> 흠...
<razGon_GNT> 예
<yemharc> 음... 간단히 설명하면
<yemharc> 일단 기반이 되는 OS는 필요합니다.
<yemharc> 주로 리눅스 또는 유닉스를 사용하고요
<yemharc> 그 위에 가상머신으로 각각의 OS를 설치하고 그걸로 서비스합니다.
<yemharc> 예를들면 A사용자는 데비안, B 사용자는 윈도우 서버를 원한다면
<yemharc> 이걸 서버 2대를 마련하는게 아니라
<dir> 아메바라는게 있습니다.
<yemharc> 한대의 서버 위에 데비안과 윈도우를 동시에 돌리죠
<yemharc> 이걸 축소하면 우리가 PC에서 가상머신을 돌리는 것과 같아집니다.
<dir> http://amoebaos.org/
<yemharc> PC레벨에서도 하드웨어 스펙만 좀 받쳐주면 윈도우 위에 가상머신으로 리눅스 서버를 돌리고 그걸로 개인 서버를 운영하는 것도 충분히 가능하죠
<yemharc> 이 정도 수준은 상당히 예전부터 돌아갔는데, 이걸 더 확장시켜서 만든게 현재의 서버 가상화 기술이죠
<razGon_GNT> 예
<yemharc> 그리고 현재 이 서버 가상화 기술의 절대강자...라고 해야하나 여튼 그 업체는 잘 아시는 VMware입니다
<razGon_GNT> 실은 한 1-2년 후에는 컴을 바꿔야 해서요.
<razGon_GNT> 만약 그렇게 되면 서버에 진료 프로그램을 두고
<yemharc> 그정도 남으신거면 지금 고민하셔도 ㅎㅎ...
<yemharc> 하드웨어 발전 속도가 계속 가속화 되고 있어서 1년 뒤라도 어떻게 될지 장담을 못해요
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 물론 징조는 언제나 있었죠
<razGon_GNT> 이쪽 진료쪽이 상당히 보수적입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 굉장히요.
<yemharc> 듀얼코어도 사실 SLI(그래픽카드 2개 붙이기)에서 확장되기 시작한거고요
<razGon_GNT> 아직도 엑스피 기반으로 움직이고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 기존의 '시스템'은 보수적이어야 하는게 맞습니다.
<yemharc> [왜 이 좋은 신기술 안 쓰는데]라고 마냥 욕할게 아닌 사항이죠
<yemharc> 이건 상당히 민감한 문제에요
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNT> 안정성 우선이니깐요.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 특히 뭐가 됐든 그 [기반이 되는] 시스템들은
<yemharc> 지금이 중요한거지 새로 나온 빠르고 좋은 신기술이 문제가 아닌거죠
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNT> 그부분은 저도 이해 합니다.
<yemharc> 안그래도 의사 분이시니 모르는게 더 이상하긴 합니다
<razGon_GNT> 항상 예상하는 부분이 있으면 1-2년뒤에 그런기술이 나오더라구요.
<yemharc> 당장 그 동안의 진료기록이 날아간다고 생각하면.... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그럴수 없게 하려고 하는 겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그러기에.
<yemharc> 음...
<razGon_GNT> 조금 웃긴게.
<DarkCircle> 일단 기술은 둘째고
<yemharc> 그러니까 진료용 서버...라고 해야하나 여튼 그런 단말로 사용하려고 하시는거죠?
<razGon_GNT> 예
<yemharc> 그럼 내년은 모르겠습니다만
<DarkCircle> 기존에 저장된 데이터셋의 호환성을 충분히 살려가면서 상위 시스템으로 마이그레이션을 해야 하는데
<yemharc> 내 후년에는 ARM 기반의 PC와 서버가 나오기 시작할겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아.
<DarkCircle> 제가 그 진료시스템을 90년대 중후반에 돌아가는걸 봤거든요
<yemharc> 전 이 ARM 기반 시스템을 추천해요
<DarkCircle> 밀옹 말씀하시는것처럼 절대 쉬운게 아닙니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그때 이후로 바뀐게 별루 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 지금 의료계에서 다루는 기록들이 엄청나게 쌓여있어서
<DarkCircle> 시스템을 추천하고 안하고의 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 이거 마이그레이션 하는데 비용 무지 들어갑니다.
<yemharc> 그렇겠죠. 정말 한 두명이 다치고 병드는게 아니니...
<razGon_GNT> 실제로는 별루 발전된게 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 기술은 미친속도로 발전하고 있는데
<razGon_GNT> 10년전이나 지금이나.
<DarkCircle> 이상하게 의료계에 반영되고 있는 전산 시스템은
<DarkCircle> 너무나 구닥다리예요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 돈이 너무 많이 들어가서 .
<razGon_GNT> 프로그램의 인터페이스나 기능이나 그런것들이요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 돈도 돈이지만 바꾸지 않는 이유가 또 있어요
<yemharc> 의료시스템은 기본적으로 "사람이 판단하고 그 결과를 데이터로 저장한다"는게 기본이기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> 실질적으로 기존 데이터의 "읽기"는 자주 일어나지만 "수정"은 거의 일어나지 않아요
<yemharc> 그러다 보니 시스템이 더 발전할 이유가 없었던 것도 이유 중 하나에요
<razGon_GNT> 정답.
<DarkCircle> 사람이 확인 못하는 "자동화된 과정" 에서 놓치는 부분이 있을 수 있어요 ㄱ-
<razGon_GNT> 근데요. 문제는 그점에서 문제가 아닙니다.
<razGon_GNT> 일단 의사가 기계에 적응을 최소화시킨다는 점이죠.
<razGon_GNT> 그리고 거기에 대한 피드백이 거의 없다는 겁니다.
<yemharc> 그것도 그럴 수밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 사실상, 지금도 마찬가지입니다만 PC라는건 여전히 어렵습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그래서 에러 나면 전산실쫓아가서 이거 잘못이다! 라고 말해도
<razGon_GNT> 통하지도 않습니다.
<dir> 이름이나 주민번호로 조회만 하면 그뿐이니까.
<yemharc> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNT> 무언가 인터페이스의 변형이 와야 합니다.
<yemharc> 같은 환자가 방문했다고 해서 기존에 진료받았던 기록을 수정하는건 아니니까요
<DarkCircle> 실상 의료쪽에서도 ... 전산쪽에 요구하는게 되게 많아요
<DarkCircle> 근데 이게 변경사항이 어떻게 되냐면
<dir> 스포츠 쪽에서는 수치가 중요하니까 그쪽에서 들어와야 아마 변화가 있을겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 그게 전혀 피드백이 안되요.
<DarkCircle> 몇주 지나면 의약품 DB가 변경됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 병명이 새로 추가 되거나 변형됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 물론 기존의 대부분의 데이터는 변하지 않지만요
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 이거 시스템에 반영하려면 돈이 계속 들어갑니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그것보다는요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그거때문에 삽질하고 준비하는데 중간에 의료쪽에서
<DarkCircle> 요구를 계속 합니다. 변경되어야 한다고
<DarkCircle> 당연히 바뀌어야 하는 부분이 있죠
<razGon_GNT> 아. 그렇군요.
<dir> 앞서가는 누군가가 있다면 뒤떨어지는 쪽도 있기 마련이고...
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거 제때 반영하기 무지 어렵습니다.
<DarkCircle> 사람은 적은데
<DarkCircle> 일거리는 계속 나오니까
<razGon_GNT> 당연합니다. 이건 이해합니다.
<yemharc> 사실 의료같은 초거대 DB 시스템의 교체는 보통 생각하는 것과는 역순으로 접근해야 합니다
<DarkCircle> 이게 중간에 껴서 버퍼링이되죠
<dir> 흐름을 주도하지 못하면 절대 적응 불가능.
<DarkCircle> 의사분들이 가장 답답하게 생각하시는 부분이 바로 이 포인트일껀데
<razGon_GNT> 전산실 사람들과 친했는데. 정말 날밤새고 아주 난리 아니더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 몇번을 이야기해도 반영 안하는거 말이죠
<yemharc> 보통 시스템을 새로 구축한다고 하면, 기존 시스템과 상관없이 새로운 시스템을 구축해서
<DarkCircle> 우리 병원에서 이런 문제로 환자들이 와서 이걸 기록으로 남겨야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 전산 시스템에서 가끔 지원이 안되는 경우가 있죠 ㄱ-
<yemharc> 2개의 시스템을 병행으로 돌리면서 싱크 기간을 갖고, 이게 안정화 되면 이전의 데이터와 상관없이 새로운 시스템에 새로운 DB가 쌓이기 시작하고
<yemharc> 이렇게 새로운 시스템이 안착하고 돌아가는 동안에 구형 시스템의 데이터를 옮기는 작업을 하죠
<yemharc> 근데 의료쪽은 이게 반대로 가야돼요
<dir> 그렇게 하면 이전의 병력을 알기 힘들텐데요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 어떤 병원의 경우는 그냥 차라리 종이에다 써서 재래식으로 하는게 낫다고 아직도 전산 시스템 안쓰는 병원 꽤 돼요
<yemharc> 네, 그래서 반대로 가야합니다.
<yemharc> 새로운 시스템을 만들어 싱크...가 제일 마지막이고
<yemharc> 실질적으로는 새 시스템을 만들어서 이전의 데이터부터 완전히 옮기고
<yemharc> 거의 다 따라잡으면 싱크해서 2개의 시스템을 병렬로 돌리고
<yemharc> 마지막에 싱크 단계까지 마무리가 되면 교체를 해야하죠
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 데이터가 정말 중요하니까요.
<dir> 도스 배울때 파일에 meta 태그를 붙이는 명령어가 있었습니다.
<yemharc> 근데 이러다 보면 자연스레 신기술에서 멀어질 수밖에 없습니다.
<yemharc> 의료 시스템도 개/보수를 하지 않는건 아니에요
<DarkCircle> 아주 느리게 돌아갈뿐이죠
<yemharc> 다만 밑바닥부터 처리해야 하다 보니 ㅣ변화는 눈에 안 보이고
<DarkCircle> 개보수 시스템이
<DarkCircle> ..
<razGon_GNT> 인력이 너무 적은게 문제죠.
<dir> 제가 만든 라텍 템플릿을 보면 참고문헌을 자동으로 관리하지 않습니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 인력이 되게 적어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 변화가 눈에 안 보이니 사람들 입장에서는 [이거 뭐 이리 변하는게 없어.]라고 받아들이죠
<DarkCircle> 제 친구중에 중외정보통신에서 6개월있다가 때려치고 나온 친구가 있었는데
<yemharc> 사실 세상 대부분의 문제는 돈과 인력, 그리고 야구빠따로 해결됩니다 (먼ㅅ나)
<DarkCircle> 팀에 원래 총 인원이 30명이 되어야 했거든요
<dir> 자동조사를 한글라텍에서 아직 구현 못했기 때문에...
<DarkCircle> 근데 10명쯤 있다가
<DarkCircle> 내부에서 옥신각신하더니
<DarkCircle> 5명남고
<DarkCircle> 그 친구 나가면서 부서장 한명 덜렁 남고
<DarkCircle> 나중에 소문 들어보니까 그 회사 그 부서 관련 부서들이 싹 폭파 됐다더군요
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 더이상 프로젝트를 이끌어갈 가망이 없다고 ..
<razGon_GNT> 대부분 전산의 문제는 힘의 집중이 안되어 있는 겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 그 프로젝트가 그 회사 내에서 다른 부서로 이관됐데요
<razGon_GNT> 제가 생각해보니 몇가지가 문제더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 1. 진료프로그램의 난립. 거의 오픈소스 세계와 마찬가지로 엄청나게 많습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그나마 의원급은 의사랑으로 통합되었죠. 기능도 나름괜찮구요.
<yemharc> 진료 프로그램은 표준이 없으니까요
<yemharc> 진료 프로그램 업체들이 최소한
<razGon_GNT> 그것을 원래는 의사협회등에서 해야 했는데. 지금의 의협은 부패중이라서.
<yemharc> DB는 [이렇게 표준으로 하자] 정도만 했어도 지금처럼 더럽지는 않았죠
<DarkCircle> 표준은 없는데 그 프로그램의 데이터를 다른 병원의 다른 시스템으로 전송하려면
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 어느정도 표준은 잡아야 ..
<razGon_GNT> 거기서 문제를 잡아야 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 안그랬다간 나중에 정말 큰일날지도 모릅니다.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 그것을 역이용합니다.
<yemharc> 하다못해 표준이 없더라도, 산업이 규모가 커지다 보면 자체적인 사실상의 산업표준(defacto standard)이 구성되게 마련인데
<razGon_GNT> 데이타 방식을 달리해서요. 컨버젼 하기 정말 힘들게 합니다.
<yemharc> 의료업계는 그게 전혀 이뤄지지 않았어요
<razGon_GNT> 그런게 전혀 없습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 동감합니다.
<DarkCircle> 하다못해 보건복지부에서 철퇴를 날려서라도
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 정답!
<dir> 산업표준은 텍스트밖에 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 국가 표준을 만들었으면 의협이 쓸데없는데다 po힘낭비wer 하지 않았을덴테 ..
<yemharc> 의료는 사실 반 이상 국가가 끼어들어야[만] 합니다
<razGon_GNT> 보건 복지부는 어떻게든 보험 지출을 적게 나가게 하기위한 별방식을 다합니다.
<yemharc> 건강유지에 관한 건 기본권이잖아요
<DarkCircle> 보험지출이 적어지는 가장 좋은 방법이라면
<DarkCircle> 전산자원을 안쓰는거죠
<razGon_GNT> 아니요.
<razGon_GNT> 전산 자원을 써야 합니다.
<yemharc> 결론적으로 전산자원을 안 쓰면 더 낭비됩니다
<DarkCircle> 그냥 종이양식만 인쇄해다가 볼펜에 쓰고 이전방식으로 보관하는겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면
<DarkCircle> 전산자원의 위험한것중 하나가
<yemharc> 그러니까 그게 훨씬 낭비죠
<razGon_GNT> 안그러면 보험공단 직원이 많아지죠
<DarkCircle> 저장성의 문제인데
<yemharc> 간단하게는 자료의 보관에도 인력과 물리적 공간이 들어가고
<DarkCircle> 이게 언제나 완벽하게 유지된다는 보장이 없거든요
<dir> 이런게 많아야 컴퓨터로 돈버는 사람이 많아질것 같습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그러면 보험료의 일부가 공단직원들에게 충당됩니다.
<yemharc> 영구적인 저장매체가 아니기 때문에 주기적으로 교체도 해줘야 하죠
<DarkCircle> 백업 시스템에 엄청나게 돈을 들여야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 대략 의원급만 되어도 백업시스템을 위해 2~3천만원정도는 투자해야 합니다.
<yemharc> 전산백업이 물리백업보다 훨씬 돈이 적게 드는건 당연하잖습니까
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 .
<razGon_GNT> 솔직히 제가 병원 한지 2년 6개월인데 전체 데이타 몇메가인지 아십니까?
<DarkCircle> 근데 물리 백업이란건 사실 종이에 이미 써놨고 더이상 어찌할 방법이 없으니까 그대로 철해두면 되는거죠
<razGon_GNT> 219메가
<razGon_GNT> 달랑.
<yemharc> 네
<DarkCircle> 환자 한사람당 진료기록은 대략적으로 봤을때
<razGon_GNT> 그거만 있으면 복구 가능합니다.
<yemharc> 100% 텍스트니까요.
<DarkCircle> 몇 킬로바이트 밖에 안돼요
<yemharc> 간혹 x-ray 사진등이 있긴 합니다만
<dir> 직원을 고용해서 정리하도록 해야할듯.
<yemharc> dir 그걸로는 해결이 안되요
<razGon_GNT> 거기에 데이타 분산을 여기저기 하면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 정리 이야기를 하고 있긴 합니다만 지금 이건 정리 이전의 문제거든요
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거 전산화 하는데 필요한 인력은 대략 1년치를 며칠내로 끝내야 한다고 가정했을때
<yemharc> 사실 가장 좋은 방법은
<dir> 전산관련 자격증 보니까 그정도 기술력으로도 충분히 될것 같은데...
<yemharc> 국가 차원의 의료 데이터센터죠
<DarkCircle> 병원마다 한 2~3명만 있으면 돼요
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거 의외로 빡셉니다
<razGon_GNT> 그걸 만들려고 하는데.
<razGon_GNT> 그게 안되요.
<dir> 회사 들어가면 엑셀 빼고 쓸것 없다 이러고 앉았다능.
<DarkCircle> 90년대 중반에 수기록을 전산화 하는 작업을
<DarkCircle> 제 어머니께서 하셨습니다.
<DarkCircle> 하루에 1000건?
<razGon_GNT> 예
<razGon_GNT> 그랬죠.
<DarkCircle> 이건 애들 장난이구요
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 대충 일거리 트럭으로 가져오면
<razGon_GNT> 종합병원이면 장난 아니였죠.
<DarkCircle> 한 만건을 일주일내로 끝내야 합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 코피 쏟죠.
<DarkCircle> 네 죽어나죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 수기록 전산화면 거의 4년 걸리지 않았나요?
<yemharc> 투입 인력은 잘 모르겠고요
<DarkCircle> 이게 수기록이란게
<razGon_GNT> 제가 인턴때 전산과 직원들하고 친해서요. 여러가지 실험으로 해주셨는데요.
<DarkCircle> 언제부터 시작된 기록이냐에 따라서도 다른데
<razGon_GNT> 어려운건 어렵다고 하더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 덕분에 굉장히 편해졌습니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한 10년쯤 된 병원이면 꽤 나오죠
<yemharc> 제가 알기로 56년도 행정/법률 등의 자료부터 우선한 걸로 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그리고 의원보다 종합병원의 데이타는 정말 많을 겁니다.
<yemharc> 그게 끝나고 나서 각종 사료 등에 대해서 시작했고요
<DarkCircle> 행정 자료 전산화는 되게 웃긴게 뭐냐면
<yemharc> 그건 98년인가에 1차적으로 종료 판정을 받았을겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 종합병원은 1달치가 몇백기가 될듯.
<DarkCircle> 본격적으로 행정자료 전산화 시작된 시기가
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 김대중 대통령 때부터입니다.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 정확하게 말하자면 이제 10년쯤 됐죠
<DarkCircle> 아 넘었구나 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 15년쯤 됩니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그때부터 달렸죠.
<yemharc> 근데 아직 안끝났어요
<DarkCircle> 그 이전자료?
<DarkCircle> 창고에 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그전부터 했는데.
<DarkCircle> 네 안끝났죠
<yemharc> 당장 읍/면단위로 가서 초본 띄어보면
<DarkCircle> 지금도 중고딩 애들 불러다가 시킵니다.
<DarkCircle> 치라고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 근데 법적으로 보관은 5-10년이면 다됩니다.ㅎ
<yemharc> 창고에서 낡디낡은 종이 가져오죠
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그럼 애들 그걸로 봉사활동 점수 따고 그래요
<DarkCircle> 법적으론 상관 없는데
<yemharc> razGon_GNT: 그거 사망 후 기준 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 전산보관으로 전환하게 되면 기한이 더 늘어납니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아니요.
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 생성 시점 기준이죠
<razGon_GNT> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 행정자료가요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<razGon_GNT> 아니요. 의료기록요.
<yemharc> 아아
<razGon_GNT> 엑스레이가 5년.
<DarkCircle> 보통 의료기록 뿐만 아니라 개인정보는 적게는 2~3년이고 많게는 5년
<yemharc> 행정(주민/예산)자료 이야기인줄...
<razGon_GNT> 진료기록부가 10년일겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 더 길게는 10년 됩니다.
<razGon_GNT> 근데. 대부분 그이상도 남겨 놓습니다.
<DarkCircle> 법적으로 명시가 되어 있는거라서 ..
<razGon_GNT> 자주 오는 환자면요.
<dir> SVN 이 필요하겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 바이너리라는게 함정 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> x레이 같은건 ...
<razGon_GNT> 그건 다행히도 표준화된게 있습니다.
<dir> jpg 보관할 리는 없고.
<razGon_GNT> 미국에서 해놓아서요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 텍스트면 cvs로 관리해주는게 맞고요.
<razGon_GNT> DICOM
<razGon_GNT> 이라고 데이타 형태있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 환자 개개인에 대해 정보를 계속 갱신해야 하니까 각각의 문서에 따라서 리비전을 관리해줘야 하기 때문이죠
<DarkCircle> 디콤은 바이너리를 텍스트화 할 수 있는 포맷인가요 ?
<razGon_GNT> 글쎄요...
<DarkCircle> 미국에서 해놓은건 뭐 defacto라고 봐도 (....)
<razGon_GNT> 다이콤은 그런형식을 쓴다고 그렇게 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 어느병원에 가도 같은 영상을 보죠.
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 뭔 문제가 있으면 클레임은 잘 들어오는데 돈문제 걸리기 시작하면 서로 안하려고 드는게 .........
<razGon_GNT> JPEG보다 좀더 명확히요.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNT> 정답!
<DarkCircle> 그걸 복지부 같은데서 좀 ... 박봉 같은거 주더라도 해보라고 자꾸 밀어줘야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 세금은 엄한데로 새나가고 ...
<DarkCircle> 아 그리고 최근들어서 이슈가 되고 있는게
<razGon_GNT> 복지부는 그런생각없습니다.
<yemharc> 세금은 새는게 아니라 버리는거죠
<yemharc> (.....)
<DarkCircle> 고령화 사회다 보니까 그런 시스템에 투자할 수 있는 비용이 점차 줄어가고 있쬬
<razGon_GNT> 동감합니다.
<DarkCircle> 당장 환자 살리고 저소득층 살리고
<DarkCircle> 이래야 하는게 기계덩이 하나 사는거보다 급하죠
<razGon_GNT> 근데 문제는 노년이 늘어나면 예산을 늘릴생각을 해야 하는데 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 백신 구매해주고 ... 이런것들.
<DarkCircle> 예산을 늘리려면 세금을 늘려야 합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 예산을 줄이면서 선심성 행정이 너무 많다는 겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 아니죠.
<yemharc> 예산 비율을 조정하는 방법도 있죠
<DarkCircle> 그런데 문제는 한국이 준전시 상황이고
<razGon_GNT> 4대강같은 미친짓 안하면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 무기가 노후화 되다 보니까 걷는 세금은 비슷한데
<yemharc> 그리고 무엇보다, 현재 예산 신청 및 할당에 관한 방법부터 글러먹었어요
<razGon_GNT> 예
<yemharc> 기본 예산을 할당하고 추경예산으로 주면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 이제 돈이들어갈데가 눈에 띄어지기 시작하고 있죠 .
<razGon_GNT> 보도블럭만 안해도
<yemharc> 지금 방식은 군대 다녀온 분들은 잘 아시다시피
<razGon_GNT> 그정도는 할겁니다.
<yemharc> 일단 할당하고
<yemharc> 그거 다 못쓰면 다음해에 깎습니다.
<yemharc> 이러니 돈을 버릴수밖에요
<DarkCircle> 근데 되게 웃긴건
<yemharc> 되려 엄한데 다 쏟아붇고 추경예산 졸라 달라고 칭얼대죠
<DarkCircle> 그 돈이 과연 얼마나 필요할까는 검토를 못합니다.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 다음해에 예산이 올라가니까!!
<DarkCircle> 물가 인상률 다 고려하면
<DarkCircle> 근데 막상 쓰고 나면
<DarkCircle> 돈은 남아요
<DarkCircle> 위에서 자꾸 쓰라고 부추깁니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 쓰다보면
<razGon_GNT> 내년 의료가 인상률은 2.4%입니다.
<DarkCircle> 정작 필요한곳에 돈을 못쓰는 일이 생깁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 의료보험가
<razGon_GNT> 진료 인상율은 2.4%입니다.
<DarkCircle> 시스템적으로 설계가 잘못되고 있죠 계속.
<razGon_GNT> 평균.
<yemharc> razGon_GNT: 지금 그 의료보험이 없어질 판이긴 하지만요 (웃음)
<DarkCircle> 악순환이 회전하고 있는중.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 잘안쓰는 것만 올리고요. 나머지는 줄이거나 동결했습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 평균으로 죽이기.
<DarkCircle> 의료보험 민영화는 이미 보건복지부에서 특구에만 한정한다고 했습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 민영화 하면 안되는데.
<DarkCircle> 민영화가 가져올 엄청난 문제를 아마 한달 전인가 발견이 돼서
<razGon_GNT> 진자.
<DarkCircle> 그거때문에 민영화 확대 막는다고 얘기한적이 있을겁니다.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 아뇨 문제가 뭐냐면요
<razGon_GNT> 그건 하면 도와주고 싶어도 못도와줍니다.
<yemharc> 헌법은 모든 법에 우선하죠?
<yemharc> 근데 국민건강보험이 현재 헌재에서 소송중입니다.
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNT> 베이스 같은 거죠.
<yemharc> 이거 패소하면 사라집니다.
<DarkCircle> 얼마전에 그래서 떠돈 얘기가
<razGon_GNT> 근데 한미 FTA되서 이것도 힘들듯.
<DarkCircle> 국민건강보험공단을 음해하려는 세력이 국민건강보험공단 직원 밥줄 끊으려고 하는거다
<razGon_GNT> 일단 헬게이트는 열리려 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 라는 얘기가 있었는데 물론 지금도 있죠 .
<razGon_GNT> 헐.
<yemharc> 그리고 더 재미있는게 뭔지 아세요?
<DarkCircle> 근데 공단직원 밥줄 끊기면
<razGon_GNT> 지랄.
<DarkCircle> 보험이 공중 분해됩니다. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 건강보험을 헌재에 소송 건 사람이 건강보험 이사장입니다.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 공단이 얼마나 비효율적인 집단인데요.
<yemharc> 당연히 비효율적이죠
<DarkCircle> 비효율적인 집단이지만 결국 그걸 관리하는건 그들입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 그들 밥줄 다 짤라먹으면 시스템을 관리할 대체집단이 없으니 사라지는거죠
<yemharc> 근데 이건 기본권 보장에 해당되는 사항이라 손해보면서 하는게 맞는겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 맞죠.
<yemharc> 우체국도 철도도 버스도 다 적자 투성이입니다.
<yemharc> 근데 지원금 줘 가면서 유지하죠.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 문제는 각의원에 나와서 트집잡아갑니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그들의 권한을 넘는 경우가 많습니다.
<DarkCircle> 이번에 경기도 버스요금 같은 경우 100원씩 인상했는데
<DarkCircle> 인상하면서 반대하는 사람들 솔직히 거의 없었거든요
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거에 대해 나오는 문제제기가 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> 누군가가 위에서 떼쳐먹고 있다는 거 ...
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 정답!
<yemharc> 언제나 나오죠
<yemharc> 그리고 그런 의문이 안 나올수가 없는게
<DarkCircle> 버스 회사로 돈이 들어가야 버스 유지보수관리를 하는데
<razGon_GNT> 광주에 제2순환로 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 돈이 필요양보다 항상 적게 나옵니다.
<razGon_GNT> 서울에 우면산도로와 비슷한데요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 버스 브레이크 수리도 못하고 막 그래요
<yemharc> 그냥 지원금 받은거랑 자체 예산이랑 해서 회사 돈 소모량(세금 인건비 등)만 빼는 [산수]만 해봐도
<razGon_GNT> 우면산
<yemharc> 이해가 안 가거든요
<razGon_GNT> 이해안가죠.
<DarkCircle> 서울에서 그래서 터진 사건이 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> 연료통이 폭발해서
<DarkCircle> 발목 두개 나갔던 사건 있죠?
<razGon_GNT> ㅇ
<razGon_GNT> 예
<DarkCircle> 그 회사 돈 없어서 그거 기본 정비도 못하고 그랬습니다.
<yemharc> 그거 정비불량이라고 정비사 해고
<razGon_GNT> 헐.
<yemharc> 근데 정비사 입장에선 부품이 없는데 뭘 어쩌라고
<yemharc> (...)
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 문제는 있는데 당장 조치하려면 장비가 있어야 하든가 여분의 부품이 있어야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 그걸 돈으로 ...
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 돈이 무슨 돈이냐면
<DarkCircle> 열심히 굴린버스 신발이나 갈아신겨라
<DarkCircle> 타이어 교체비용하고 주유비만 나옵니다.
<yemharc> 타이어값
<DarkCircle> 브레이크?
<DarkCircle> 이런거 안중에도 없죠
<DarkCircle> 고장나면 버스 사줍니다.
<DarkCircle> - -;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 물론
<yemharc> 사고 난 다음에
<yemharc> ........
<DarkCircle> 버스 살 돈으로 장비 유지보수 하는게 돈이 덜 들어가는데 말이죠
<razGon_GNT> 헐.
<DarkCircle> 승용차라면 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> 버스는 그렇지가 않습니다.
<yemharc> 그리고 덧붙여서
<yemharc> 버스기사들 대부분이 최저임금 받습니다.
<DarkCircle> <- 운전,정비병 출신.
<DarkCircle> 네 한달에 150나오죠
<DarkCircle> 그거 이상 이하도 아니더군요
<yemharc> 물론 세전 150이요
<yemharc> ..........
<DarkCircle> 호봉수에 따라서 어드밴티지도 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 물가 오르면 죽어나는게 택시 버스기사 입니다.
<yemharc> 연봉 인상률 매년 2% 고정
<yemharc> 그리고 그 중 절반은 알 수 없는 이유로 동결
<dir> 근데 왜 거기서 일하는지 모르겠군요.
<yemharc> 버스기사분들 나이대가 대부분 30중반 이상이죠?
<yemharc> 당장 그거 그만두고 가족들 어떻게 먹여살릴겁니까
<DarkCircle> 그분들도 원래 직업이 있었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 하다못해 택시기사 하다가 버스기사 하시는 분들도 많아요
<DarkCircle> 택시기사는 진짜 박봉 이하지만
<yemharc> 흔히들 우스개소리로 말하죠?
<DarkCircle> 버스기사는 실수만 안하면 직장은 안정적입니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 박봉 .
<yemharc> "남자가 운전대 잡는 일 하면 밑바닥이다."
<yemharc> 이게 빈말이 아니에요
<yemharc> 비꼬는 것도 아니고요
<DarkCircle> 이건 초등학교 교사 초봉이랑 똑같.
<DarkCircle> 제가 바로 2주전에 바로 옆에서 들었던 전화통화 내용인데
<DarkCircle> 운전기사들이 운전하다가 차에 문제가 발생하면
<DarkCircle> 정비사한테 따져서 고치라고 압력을 넣어야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 압력 못넣습니다.
<DarkCircle> 힘 없어요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 회사에서 끌으라고 시키면 고장나기 일보직전의 버스라도 끌고 다녀야 됩니다.
<yemharc> 그 왜 버스들 타실때
<yemharc> 버스가 좌/우회전 크게 하면
<yemharc> 한쪽으로 푹 꺼지잖아요?
<yemharc> 그거 원래 그러면 안되는거에요
<DarkCircle> 그쵸
<yemharc> (.......)
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그게 아마 기압 계통 이상일겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 정비 제대로 못해서 그런거예요
<razGon_GNT> 서스펜션..문제.
<yemharc> 서스펜션 뼈대가 맛이 간거죠
<razGon_GNT> 타이어 기압도 문제고요.
<razGon_GNT> 서스펜션이 클겁니다.
<yemharc> 여튼 그냥 정비불량 네글자로 끝납니다.
<DarkCircle> 네 그 서스펜션 부분에 피스톤에
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㄸ
<DarkCircle> 소형차는 유압으로 하는데
<yemharc> 근데 문제는 이 네 글자가 정비사를 후려친다는거죠
<DarkCircle> 대형차는 엔진힘이 좋아서 기압으로 처리합니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 정비사는 대체 무슨 죄야...
<DarkCircle> 정비사는 회사에서 압력받고
<yemharc> 부품 교체도 못 하는 상황에서 어떻게든 굴러가게 하는데
<DarkCircle> 그 압력을 기사에게 전달합니다.
<DarkCircle> 고장나기 일보직전 버스 타보시면 가끔 들으실 수 있어요
<yemharc> 그럼 기사한테 [너 차를 왜 그리 험하게 굴렸어] 하고 갈궈야 하나?
<DarkCircle> 울기 일보직전의 그 목소리 말이죠
<yemharc> 끽끽~끼~익~끽~
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㄸ
<DarkCircle> 험하게라기보단    어쩔 수 없이 승객이 정원을 초과해서 탑승해야 하는 경우가 생기죠
<yemharc> 이 소리는
<dir> 전국이 다 그럴까요?
<DarkCircle> 승객이 많이 타야 돈이 들어오니까.
<yemharc> 과속 방지턱을 넘을 때 아주 잘 들립니다.
<yemharc> dir 지방가면 더 심한데도 많아요
<yemharc> 서울은 그래도 양호한 편입니다.
<DarkCircle> 서울 버스들은 그나마 관리 잘돼요
<dir> 시외버스는 성능 좋던데...
<DarkCircle> 저도 서울버스 타면서 지방버스도 타고 종종 느끼는데
<DarkCircle> 서울버스는 시내버스가 꽤 괜찮은 수준으로 관리되고 있는중.
<DarkCircle> 전에 연료통 한번 뻥 터지더니만
<yemharc> 버스의 상태를 일반인도 판단할 수 있는 쉬운 지표가 3가지 있는데요
<DarkCircle> 갑자기 돈을 확 부어가지고 싹 솎아냈습니다.
<yemharc> 첫째는 아까 말한 소리입니다. 흔히 말하는 쇠가 뒤틀리는 듯한 소리죠
<DarkCircle> 뀌이이익~
<dir> 가장 심각한 문제는 인건비일듯.
<yemharc> 둘째는 매연의 색입니다. 검게 나올수록 엔진계통 정비불량입니다.
<DarkCircle> 인건비 밀렸습니다.
<yemharc> 세번째는 흔치는 않지만 바퀴입니다. 이건 거의 그럴 일 없겠지만 정면이나 후면에서 바퀴를 보면
<DarkCircle> 서울은 그나마 나은 수준인데 경기도 버스 업체들은 융자이자조차도 못갚는 수준입니다.
<yemharc> 앞쪽의 바퀴가 뒤쪽의 바퀴를 완전히 가리지 못하는 경우가 있는데
<yemharc> 이건 서스펜션 뒤틀림 또는 휠 뒤틀림입니다.
<DarkCircle> 버스 같은건 휠 정렬이 되게 힘들죠
<yemharc> 세번째까지 가면 사실상 폐차 직전이죠
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 아뇨 멀리서 보는거 말고요
<yemharc> 정비사들처럼 밑에서 바퀴를 정면으로 바라 볼 때요
<yemharc> 이 때도 안 가려질 정도면 사실........
<DarkCircle> 네 가까이에서도 바퀴가 뒤틀려보이는거
<DarkCircle> 저도 그런 버스 요즘 "타고 다닙"니다 - -;
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 말씀하신대로 과속방지턱 아니라도
<dir> 아웃소싱을 해야할것 같네요.
<DarkCircle> 그런 비스무리한 길 슥 지나가면
<DarkCircle> 버스가 앞으로 똑바로 안갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 비틀리죠.
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 오른쪽이건 왼쪽이건
<yemharc> 여튼 좀 치우쳐서 나가죠
<DarkCircle> 그런 버스에 단련된 버스기사는 ...
<yemharc> 사실 버스 구조상 이건 정상적인 차라도 똑같이 일어나긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 좀 돈이 넘쳐나는 시외버스 업체로 가면
<DarkCircle> 베테랑으로 인정해줍니다.
<DarkCircle> (믿거나말거나)
<yemharc> 일단 버스가 통짜에 차고가 높고 차체가 좀 얇잖아요
<yemharc> 그래서 이 현상이 일어나긴 하는데
<yemharc> 눈에 보일 정도로 일어나는건 아니거든요
<DarkCircle> 그 막 리무진 버스 같은거 모집할때 보면
<DarkCircle> 경력자 우대 이러는데
<DarkCircle> 그만큼 험한차를 몰아봤다면
<yemharc> 파워핸들이 충분히 보정 가능한 레벨인데, 심각한건 핸들 꺾어줘야 하죠
<DarkCircle> 고급차의 경우에는 좀 더 부드럽게 할 수 있는 스킬이 있을거라고 믿는거죠 .
<yemharc> [그리고 그것이 실제로 일어납니다]
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 공항 리무진 타보세요. 흔들림 거의 없어요.
<yemharc> 이건 운전도 운전인데 일단 차가 멀쩡하거든!!
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 서스펜션 안정됐거든!!
<yemharc> 좌/우회전 크게 해도 한쪽으로 푹 안꺼지잖아요!!
<yemharc> 아........암울한 얘기는 그만하죠
<razGon_GNT> 제가 죄인입니다.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 아뇨
<DarkCircle> 복지부에서 돈준다면 표준화 작업 해볼 수도 있겠는데 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> "돈만 주면!"
<razGon_GNT> 일단 결론을 내자면요. 제가 느낀거는
<razGon_GNT> 1. 의협이나 복지부에서 표준화에 대한 의지가 전혀 없는 점.
<razGon_GNT> 솔직히 이건 독점을 못하면 표준을 내어 주는게 원칙인데 그러기에는 많이 멀리왔죠.
<dir> 만들면서 표준화를 기대한다면 세벌식 꼴이 나기 십상입니다.
<DarkCircle> 세벌식 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dir> 그래서 아무도 안하고 있으면 외국업체가 들어오고...
<DarkCircle> 세벌식이 정말 좋긴 한데 - -;
<yemharc> 아 근데 솔직히 세벌식은 명품이긴 했어요
<razGon_GNT> 2. 의사의 입장을 제대로 전달할 만한 방법이 없다. 있다해도 프로그래머가 현실적으로 어려운 부분을 이야기한다.
<DarkCircle> 공박사님은 안과의사셨지 ...
<dir> 표준을 정부가 주도하게 하는 것부터가 일단 안될것 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 자판을 개발한건 아이러니
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<dir> 실은 40년대 후반에도 있을건 다 있었다고 합니다.
<DarkCircle> WIPI표준 만드는것처럼 만 해도 잘 될거 같은데 ...
<razGon_GNT> 의사의 입장에서는 사진뿐만아니라 챠트도 타블렛 같은거 이용해서 입력하길 바라는데 말이죠.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 무슨소리에요!!
<dir> 다 굶어죽을 듯이 선전을 해서 그렇게 알고 있지만.
<yemharc> 위피도 역사에 남을 희대의 망작인데!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그게 되려고하면 힘들죠.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까요
<yemharc> 아 진짜, 아 정말
<DarkCircle> WIPI만한 명작이 없쟎아요
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 이건 엔지니어 아니라도
<yemharc> 위피도 통신사가 진흙발로 끼어들지만 않았어도
<yemharc> 국제표준 됐다고요!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 충분히 인정할 수 있는 거.
<dir> 아이폰 이전만 보면 대부분 비슷비슷...
<yemharc> 와이브로도 마찬가지야!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어떻게 개발 플랫폼 하나에 다중언어를 쓸 수 있게 하는 컨셉을 ...
<dir> 오히려 외국폰은 글자로만 다 되어 있습니다.
<yemharc> ㅅㅂ 원천기술 다 가지고 있는데 VoIP 수익 하나 포기 못해서는!!
<DarkCircle> 당시에 C/C++이랑 자바를 같이 쓸 수 있는 개발플랫폼은 전무했거든요
<DarkCircle> 특히 모바일 쪽에서.
<DarkCircle> VoIP쪽 기술은 한국이 당시만 해도 세계 최고였습니다. -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 그래서 위피 망하고 VoIP만세 외치는 동안에 스카이프가 대박쳤어!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 특허도 꽤 됐고요 .
<razGon_GNT> 3. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 스티브 잡스였던가 -ㅅ- 누가 그랬지
<DarkCircle> 한국은 기술이 되게 좋은데
<DarkCircle> Application은 개똥망이라고 -ㅅ-
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그건 구글요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 돈과 연결을 못한다고 좀 그냥 아무렇지도 않게 얘기했는데
<razGon_GNT> 한국은 문제가 제도나 행정부가 뒷받침을 못해줍니다.
<razGon_GNT> 합리적이지 못하죠.
<DarkCircle> 그걸 좀 더 깊이 까놓고 보자면
<yemharc> 아니 오죽하면
<DarkCircle> ㅂㅅ같은넘들 이라는 결론이 나오죠.
<yemharc> 넥슨이나 NC가 본사를 해외로 이전할 준비를 하냐고요
<DarkCircle> NC 는 본사 해외 이전 안합니다.
<yemharc> 넥슨이 이번 지스타에서 발표하면서
<dir> 해외이전하길 바랍니다.
<DarkCircle> 이전은 안하는데
<DarkCircle> 제 2본사를 해외에 차린다는 얘긴 나왔어요
<yemharc> "ㅅㅂ 황인종이 유럽가서 사업하는거 ㅈㄴ 더러운건 아는데, 거긴 그래도 관이 태클걸진 않거던"
<yemharc> 이라고 해외 바이어들 다 있는데 대놓고 깠다고요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dir> 액체 로켓 개발팀도 미국으로 나가서 회사 차렸습니다.
<DarkCircle> 지점이나 대리점이 아니라 제 2본사임.
<yemharc> dir 아, 로켓같은건 좀 별개 문제입니다.
<yemharc> 그건 좀 틀려요
<yemharc> 지금 우리나라는 휴전상태죠?
<dir> 관이 설치면 견제장치가 있어야 할 듯.
<yemharc> 이런 상황에서는 국제 전쟁법도 그렇고 여러가지로
<DarkCircle> 우리나라는 군사 관련 산업이 흥할수가 없는 구조입니다.
<DarkCircle> 일단 300Km 이상 날릴 수 있는 모든 장비는 개발 불가
<yemharc> [레이더가 감지 가능한 발사체]를
<dir> 자동차도 만드는데.
<yemharc> 네 그거죠
<yemharc> 일정 이상 못 쏘게 되어 있어요
<DarkCircle> 단, 순항 장비에 한해서는 5000킬로까진가 그래요
<yemharc> 그리고 전쟁중이 아닌 국가라도
<dir> 그건 외국에 건물 차려놓고 만들면 되는겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 우리나라가 요새 하고 있는게 순항 미사일 만들고 있죠 .
<DarkCircle> 넥스원 같은데서
<yemharc> 위성같은거 쏘아 올릴 때에는 발사 1년 전부터 각국에 통보하게 되어 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 왜 발사 1년전이냐면
<DarkCircle> 위성 궤도에 영향을 주느냐 안주느냐를 계산해야 하기 때문이기도 하고
<DarkCircle> 이게 군사적문제와 연관이 되느냐 ... 뭐 이런 이슈들
<DarkCircle> 그냥 인공위성따위 쏘면 그만 아니냐라고 단순하게 생각하기 쉬운데
<yemharc> 그리고 그때부터 감사단이 파견되죠
<DarkCircle> 네 이게 보는 눈이 그다지 좋지가 않죠
<yemharc> [얘들이 이걸 정말 위성쏘려고 하나 핵 하나 쏴보려고 하나] ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dir> 다이소에 물건 싸네요.
<yemharc> 다이소는 원래 박리다매니까요
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에서 통신위성 쏠적만 해도 첩보위성이냐 아니냐 별의별 얘기들이 나왔으니까요 .
<dir> 특히 보관함 같은거...
<yemharc> 다이소 사훈이 재밌죠. [우린 언젠가 망한다. 그러니까 무조건 많이 팔자.]
<dir> 만원대 천원.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 근데
<DarkCircle> 다이소에 물건 좋은거 꽤 많아요
<yemharc> razGon_GNT: 아직 결론을 다 못 들었어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dir> 넹.
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 또 얘기가 삼천포로.....
<DarkCircle> 원래 이동네는 그렇다능.
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 자 다시 본론으로 돌아와서 -ㅅ-
<dir> 물건을 만드는 기본적인 인식이 안된듯.
<DarkCircle> 3번에서
<yemharc> 1. 정부가 표준화 의욕없다.      2. 의사입장 전달 힘듬. 전달해도 프로그래머가 태클
<razGon_GNT> 3번째는 새로운 약제와 질병등이 성립되고 치료법이나와서 거기에 따른 진료형태의 변화와 업데이트가 꽤 된다는 겁니다.
<dir> 그냥 사서 쓰니까 문제입니다.
<yemharc> 많죠. 하다못해 카피약 나오는 수만 봐도요.
<razGon_GNT> 카피약은 데이타 베이스만 추가하면 되니 상관없는데요.
<DarkCircle> 그 전문용어로 프로세스라고 하는데
<razGon_GNT> 저같은 경우 초음파 사용을 하는데 근골격계로 사용합니다.
<DarkCircle> 아까 저도 이야기한거지만 장비가 새로 들어왔다든가 그러면
<razGon_GNT> 이러면 적어넣는 방법이 조금 달라집니다.
<DarkCircle> 진료법이라든지 네 그런게 되게 많이 달라져서 엔지니어들이 죽어납니다.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 챠트라는 거에 통합시키려고 하니 그런 점에서 힘든거죠.
<DarkCircle> 시스템의 일부를 고치는걸로 끈나는게 아니라 프로세스 전체가 확 바뀌는 경우도 있어요
<razGon_GNT> 그리고 법령에 걸리는게 많아서 편법같은거 씁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 예
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<razGon_GNT> 법하나에 계발해놓은거 다 날리는..ㅎ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 이거 완전히 열받죠.
<dir> 법령이 그런것까지 다 통제를 하면 안된다고 해야 되는겁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 뭐다 준비하고 그랬는데...
<dir> 법공부를 해보면 알수 있는데 법이 제정권자 따로 있고 수용자 따로 있는게 아닙니다.
<yemharc> 법 한줄 때문에 싹 날아가죠
<razGon_GNT> 실은 그것을 악용하는 사람들이 문제죠.
<razGon_GNT> 실제로 저는 침을씁니다.
<razGon_GNT> 물론 방법이 한의사와 다릅니다만.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 한의사들이 고발넣는 경우가 간간히 보입니다.
<yemharc> 엥.......
<yemharc> 의술 자체에는 특허 적용 안되지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 침술도 뭐 면허가 있어야 한다든지
<DarkCircle> 이런것들 있죠
<yemharc> 아
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> 그 얼마전에 김남수옹이 그거때문에 고발당했는데
<DarkCircle> 결론적으로 무죄선고 받았습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 근데. 이게 의료체계가 외국가 달라서요.
<razGon_GNT> 외국과 달라서요.
<razGon_GNT> 의사, 한의사 따로 되어 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 네.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 서로 비슷한 질병을 봅니다.
<DarkCircle> 면허증도 따로 나오더군요
<razGon_GNT> 다른 시선으로 같은 질환을 본다는 거에서 문제입니다.
<yemharc> 음. 아뇨 전 그거 자체는 문제 없다고 봅니다.
<DarkCircle> 한의학쪽에서는 체질쪽으로 접근을 하는데
<yemharc> 다른 시각으로 보는건 괜찮은데......
<DarkCircle> 의학쪽에서는 실제 생리학 화학 쪽으로 접근을 해서
<DarkCircle> 이게 좀 ...
<DarkCircle>  -ㅅ-;
<razGon_GNT> 그러다보면 외국의 경우 구분없어서요. 한의사들의 그것을 어느정도 배워서 리뉴얼해서 이론을 정립합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 과학화시키는 거죠.
<razGon_GNT> 그것을 우리나라의사가 사용했을때.
<DarkCircle> 서로 만나는 부분도 있고 전혀 매치가 안되는 부분도 있습니다.
<yemharc> 네 그런 점에서 다른 시각으로 보는 자체는 문제가 안된다고 생각해요
<DarkCircle> 가령 약을 쓸떄 부작용에 관한 관점이라든가 ..
<razGon_GNT> 그것을 고발합니다.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 그게 현재 일어나는 현실입니다.
<yemharc> 잇히~ 신난다~
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 ...
<razGon_GNT> 그게 원인이... 한의사들이 요즘 정말 불황입니다.
<DarkCircle> 우리 기준하고 안맞으니 저새퀴 떨궈야지
<DarkCircle> 이거죠 ..
<razGon_GNT> 10년전에 비해서 의료비가 싸졌구요.
<DarkCircle> 암튼 망국의 징조 -ㅅ-
<razGon_GNT> 그리고 약제도 좋은 게 많이 나왔습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 양약이요.
<DarkCircle> 다름을 인정하려 들지 않고
<razGon_GNT> 대표적인 예가 전립선비대증약제인데요.
<dir> 한의사도 외과나 치과 개발해서 적용하면 되지 않을까요?
<yemharc> 그야 만들어 내는거랑 재배하는건 공급량부터가.......
<DarkCircle> 다르면 매장하려는 그 습성이 이 나라를 망치고 있죠 .
<dir> 반드시 침만 놓으라는 법은 없는듯.
<razGon_GNT> 비대증약제는 한달약제비가 보험이 되서 만원이하입니다.
<razGon_GNT> 근데 한약은 백만원됩니다.
<yemharc> .......
<yemharc> 천연약재라 그런건가요?
<razGon_GNT> 근데 비대증약제가 좀더 더 잘듣고 그런다면요?
<DarkCircle> 보험이 안되죠
<DarkCircle> (...)
<yemharc> 아하......
<razGon_GNT> 한의사들의 프리미엄도 있죠.
<razGon_GNT> 비대증약제 보험안되도 10만원안짝입니다.
<yemharc> .........근데 보험 왜 안되죠?
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 얹히는거 !
<DarkCircle> 보험의 기준은
<DarkCircle> "약전"
<razGon_GNT> 그거 보험하면 보험제정 아작납니다.
<DarkCircle> 하고 ...
<DarkCircle> 또 뭐가 있더라 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> 흠
<DarkCircle> 암튼 기준 목록 같은게 있어서
<DarkCircle> 거기에해당하는거만 보험처리가 됩니다.
<yemharc> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> DB화해놓죠
<yemharc> 그럼 아마, 거의 대부분이 양약이겠군요.
<razGon_GNT> 예
<DarkCircle> 한약중에도 요새 보험처리가 되는게 있긴 한데
<razGon_GNT> 그리고 한약은 특성상 가감을 한의사의 역량이 드는데요.
<DarkCircle> 많지는 않은걸로 ...
<yemharc> 요 부분은 자세히 모르니 듣기모드로...
<razGon_GNT> 두번째로
<yemharc> 어..... 그럼 요컨대 '신뢰성'의 문제인건가요?
<razGon_GNT> 건강보조식품 시장의 증가로
<DarkCircle> "특성상 가감을 한의사의 역량" 이라고 했으니까
<razGon_GNT> 한약의 매출의 대부분인 보약의 입지가좁아진것도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 어떤 약에 대해서 a,b,c의성분이 있다고 할 때
<DarkCircle> 이 성분에 대한 기준이 딱히 정해진거도 아니고
<DarkCircle> 애매모호한거죠
<razGon_GNT> 문제는 한의사의 역량이 뛰어나지 못합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 실제로.
<dir> 건강원이란 것도 생겼고...
<razGon_GNT> 비전으로 전해지기에 개발속도가 늦죠.
<razGon_GNT> 대신 의학은 저널만 해도 쏟아집니다.
<DarkCircle> 한의학이란게 양의학처럼 바로 눈에 보이는 호전증상이 나오는게 아니기도 하죠
<razGon_GNT> 일주일에 몇백개되죠.
<DarkCircle> 되게 오랜기간동안 지켜봐야 하고 ...
<DarkCircle> 양의학은 생리적인 현상을 바로 처리하는 방식인데
<yemharc> 양쪽 의학의 스타일(?)이 상반되니까요
<razGon_GNT> 그게 한의학이 열등감을  피하는 방법입니다.
<DarkCircle> 한의학은 시스템을 완전히 뜯어고치는 그런 스타일이라
<dir> 그렇다고 해서 측정 부분이 발전된 것도 아니라서.
<yemharc> 양의학이 [때우고 메꾼다]면 한의학은 [조절한다]는 느낌이니....
<DarkCircle> 몸의 상태라든가 성질을 완전히 변화하는걸 지켜본다는 입장에서는
<razGon_GNT> 글쎄요.. 그게 신뢰감이 있어야 하는데. 편차가 정말 심하죠.
<DarkCircle> 한의학이 그만큼 발전할 수 있는 속도가 양의학에 비하면 느릴 수밖에 없는듯
<razGon_GNT> 어떻게 보면 한의사는 제도권에서 없었어야 한다는
<dir> 수의학이 더 나을것같은...
<DarkCircle> 네 사람마다도 다르고 이게 처방이 된다는 보장도 없어요
<razGon_GNT> 일전에 티비서 건강 강의를 하는데말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 처방이 된다 -> 처방을 했는데 효과가 공통적으로 났다
<razGon_GNT> 면역학 이야기를 하길래 잘듣고 있는데요.
<dir> 수의학은 동물 실험도 가능하니까 앞설 가능성이 더 높을것 같군요.
<razGon_GNT> 알고보니 한의사였습니다.
<dir> 사람을 복제할 수는 없으니까.
<razGon_GNT> 그러면서 한약에 이런성분이 있었다.
<razGon_GNT> 이런식으로 끝내더라구요.
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<yemharc> dir 사실 현대 의학의 기반(?)은 수의학라 봐야죠.
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 뒤끝이 ~_~
<yemharc> 임상실험 전 단계가 동물실험이니까요
<razGon_GNT> 문제는 그성분은 추출이 되서 양약으로 이미 나왔죠.
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<dir> 한약에 그 성분이 있으면 추출을 해서 효력을 증대시킬 방안을 찾아야 하는데.
<razGon_GNT> 그것을 하는게 양약에서 해결해서 그게 양약으로 옵니다.
<dir> 한의학의 어떤 도구로도 불가능.
<yemharc> 사실 한의학의 기원은 민간요법이잖아요
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 요~! 오래간만에 보는 밀옹~!
<yemharc> 민간요법을 통해 어느정도 검증된 걸 모아서 체계화 시킨게 한의학이고
<dir> 제도의 지향점이라고 봐야 할듯.
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 잘 들어가셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 포닉옹 / 건국대는 다녀오셨나요 -0-
<yemharc> 근데 문제는, 그렇게 정립된 이후 한의학이 발전한게 없어요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / ㅇㅇ 머 내부순환도로 중간에 공사해서... 좀 많이 막힘...
<dir> 평소에 된장을 먹는가 아니면 실컷 술마시다가 아프면 비싼 약 먹는가의 관점.
<yemharc> 매너리즘 단계가 근 1천년 가까이 이어져 오고 있죠
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 훔.. 건대에 가서 쌩쇼 하고 옴...
<DarkCircle> 헐 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 전 집에서 죽는줄 알았다능!!!
<DarkCircle> 아놔 무슨 과제가 -ㅅ- 이리 -ㅅ- ;;
<DarkCircle> .............
<dir> 벌써 2시가 넘었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 잡다한 요구사항이 막 30개쯤 된다능..
<yemharc> 음
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 머 아무튼... 그럭저럭... 빨때 꼽아 버림... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아, 슬슬 잘까.....
<dir> 저는 이만 쉬겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 빨때 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> dir 들어가세요
<razGon_GNT> 수고하셨습니다.
<DarkCircle> dir / 푹 쉬세요~
<razGon_GNT> 제 힘든 말씀들어주셔서..
<razGon_GNT> 내일 뵈요.
<DarkCircle> dir -> 약
<dir> 우분투 시디롬 없이 설치는 포기...
<DarkCircle> 약옹이네 -ㅅ-
<dir> 다음에 뵙겠습니다.
<DarkCircle> 한의학도 좀 이젠 제대로 시스템화 될 필요가 있는데
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_GNT> 그러기에는 너무 배고파요.
<DarkCircle> 중국에서도 인정하는게 뭐냐면
<razGon_GNT> 한의사들 지금 레이져씁니다.
<razGon_GNT> IPL씁니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐.. 동영상 봤는데... 버벅 버벅~! 황설수설... 하지만... 머... 정말 꼬꼬마텔레토비 동산이였음... 개인적인 사견은 다음부터는 저따위 모음에 안갈것임.. ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전세계에서 동방의학이 제일 체계화 되어 있고
<razGon_GNT> 무슨 이유로 하는지 잘알련지 모르겠지만요.
<DarkCircle> 자연에서 나는 약재 퀄리티도 세계최고 ...
<Ponics_Beginner> 모임... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 천년이 넘게 유지된거니까요
<yemharc> 양의학하고는 시간부터 틀리죠
<DarkCircle> 동방의학의 뿌리는 중국인데
<razGon_GNT> 아니죠.
<DarkCircle> 양의학이 체계화되기 시작한 시점은
<razGon_GNT> 히포크라테스는 몇백년사람은 아닙니다.
<DarkCircle> 히포크라테스 쯤?
<yemharc> 아뇨
<yemharc> 양의학은 실질적으로
<yemharc> 화학의 단계로 쉬프트업 하지 않았습니다.
<yemharc> 그 이전에서 이어진건 해부학 정도죠
<yemharc> 이정도 변화라면 완전히 갈아엎었다고 봐야 한다고 봅니다.
<razGon_GNT> 괄목할만한 발전은 1900년대부터죠.
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_GNT> 양의학은.
<DarkCircle> 양의학이 발전되기 시작한건 1900년대부터지만
<razGon_GNT> 하지만 우리가 알고 있는 동양의학의 수준은
<DarkCircle> 실질적인 명맥은 히포크라테스 쯤 부터죠
<yemharc> 반대로 동양의학은 정말 오래 됐는데
<yemharc> 문제는 역시 오래~ 전부터 멈춰버린거죠
<razGon_GNT> 몇천년 되었다고 하지만.
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아무튼 우ㅂㅌ 에서 동영상 편집 툴 과... 화면 캡쳐 오픈소스 이름들좀 알려주삼..
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 잠시만요
<razGon_GNT> 제가 볼때는 마지막은 황제내경이라고 봅니다.
<razGon_GNT> 동의보감은 솔직히 ..... 신뢰가 안갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 동양의학의 시초는
<DarkCircle> 언제부터였냐면
<DarkCircle> 주역이 나올때쯤 부터입니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 이거 체계화 된거 아닙니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그렇죠.
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php
<DarkCircle> 이곳저곳에서 아 다르고 어 다르다고 소문이 이상하게 퍼지면서
<DarkCircle> 제각기 다른 모양으로
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: http://www.openshotvideo.com/
<DarkCircle> 마치 시장바닥에서 자유로이 장사하는 상인들의 모습처럼
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 최근까지 이어져오다가
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에선 경희대 광운대 이런데에서 휘어잡기 시작하면서
<yemharc> 동의보감은 사실 사전같은 개념이죠.
<razGon_GNT> 중국의 동양의학이라는 것도 결국은 당시 외국-특히 아랍이나 인도에 있는 것을 도입하는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 이제 막 체계화 되기 시작한거죠
<yemharc> 모을만한 자료를 싹 모아서 [공통적인 결과를 낸 것들]을 정리한거죠
<DarkCircle> 국내에서 "그나마" 체계화 된거처럼 보이는게 동의학이고
<razGon_GNT> 솔직히 체계화되어도 문제가 많습니다.
<DarkCircle> 동의보감이고 , 사실은 사상의학이 체계화 되었다고 볼 수 있습니다.
<yemharc> 그야말로 [그때그때 달라요]니까요
<razGon_GNT> 이미 그런부분에 대한 분석은 외국에서 거의 다되었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아주 추상적인 레벨에서 말이죠
<razGon_GNT> 물론 접근방법이 다르지만요.
<razGon_GNT> 하나의 예로 중국 한의에 진미를 먹으면 피가 맑아진다고 하는데.
<razGon_GNT> 알고보니 거기에는 콜레스테롤 낮추는 성분이 있었다고 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 진미라는게 어떤건가요?
<DarkCircle> 쌀인거 같은데
<razGon_GNT> 쌀종류중의 하나라고 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 그정도만 알고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 참고로 사상의학은 18세기고 동의보감은 16~17세기 ..
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -ㅅ- 쌀이네요.
<DarkCircle> 현미같은것처럼
<DarkCircle> 1896년에는 함흥에서 반란을 일으킨 최문환을 사로잡아 난을 물리쳤다. 이후 고원군수로 추천되었으나 벼슬에 나가지 않았다.
<DarkCircle> 1900년 「동의수세보원」을 다시 고쳐 쓰기 시작했으나 완성하지 못하고 세상을 떠났다. 이듬해 그의 제자들이 모여 이제마가 이루지 못한 「동의수세보원」을 고쳐 책으로 펴냈다.
<DarkCircle> 1893년 서울로 올라온 이제마는 주역의 사상 원리를 인체에 적용하여 그 체질과 성격에 따라 사람을 4가지 유형으로 나누었다. 그리고 사람 몸에 적당한 치료 방법을 정하는 사상 의학을 만들었다.
<yemharc> 그럼 결국 기반은 의학이 아니라 철학이네요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 즉 무슨 얘기냐면 한의학은 이미 춘추전국시대 이전에 나왔던 주역으로부터 시작된거지만 체계화 되지 못한 상태에서 이렇게 수천년동안 의학이라고 하기엔 어려운 그런 채로 명목을 유지해왔다는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> 정확히 말하면
<DarkCircle> 서양의학도 철학에서 갈라져 나왔지 않습니까?
<DarkCircle> 근데 동양의학은 동양의학==철학
<DarkCircle> 인거죠
<yemharc> 흠
<DarkCircle> 철학에서 현실세계의 원리를 정확하게 발견하고 해서 이론과 법칙으로 정립한 서양철학의 후신인 과학 이나 이런게 아니라
<DarkCircle> 그냥 그야말로 우주를 추상레벨에서 클래시피케이션 해서
<DarkCircle> 이쪽 극은 이건 상극이고 이건 아니다 뭐 이런식.
<yemharc> 한마디로 근거없이 머리에서 굴려 튀어나온거군요
<razGon_iPad> 후...모니터 또 발작이네요
<DarkCircle> 근거가 없는건 아니예요
<DarkCircle> 주역이란게 어떻게 나오게 됐냐면
<DarkCircle> 사실 이건 농경사회에서 잘먹고 잘살려고 ...
<DarkCircle> 이걸 국가의 우두머리가 잘 알아서 백성들 굴려먹으려고
<DarkCircle> 통계로부터 얻어낸 거예요
<DarkCircle> 지금 주역은 점볼때나 쓰쟎아요?
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 통계의 신뢰성은 제끼더라도요
<DarkCircle> 옛날에는 천체의 움직임이라든지 날씨 이런걸 과학적으로 증명할 어떤 방법이 없었기 때문에
<DarkCircle> 주역을 이용했죠
<DarkCircle> 통계를 수치화 한것입니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭔 괘가 나오면
<DarkCircle> 올해ㅐㅐㅐ 날씨는 이렇고 홍수가 날거고 지진이 날거고
<DarkCircle> 숫자놀음으로 점친거죠
<DarkCircle> 그게 나중에는 사람들을 그룹화해서
<yemharc> 사주팔자
<DarkCircle> 이 쪽 부류의 사람들은 이런 체질이고 저쪽부류 사람들은 성격이 어떻고
<DarkCircle> 네 결국 그렇게 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 주역이란게 결국 믿거나 말거나로 귀결되는데
<DarkCircle> 아얘 안맞는건 아니지만 우리 식으로 얘기하자면
<DarkCircle> "대충 때려맞추기" 인거죠
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아....... 이제 자야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 얼추 설득력은 있게 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 4차(?!)까지 했더니.....
<DarkCircle> 대박 -ㅅ-
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 저 오늘 거기 갔으면 죽었을듯 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 내가 달리자고 해놓고는 내가 죽는 (먼산)
<yemharc> DarkCircle: razGon_iPad 그럼 유익한 대화였습니다.
<yemharc> 전 이만 들어가겠습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 주무새요
<DarkCircle> 주무세요 :D
<drake_kr> 뿅
<razGon_iPad> 저도 유익한 대화였지만.
<drake_kr> 원래대로 돌려놓고
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지금 드레이크님 집이에요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 모니터가 발작하는 바람에..ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 케이블 확인해보시는것도 (...)
<drake_kr> 그럼 이만... (꾸벅)
<DarkCircle> 모니터가 발작하는 이유중 제가 겪어본 현상은
<DarkCircle> 1. 전원케이블
<DarkCircle> 2. 신호케이블
<razGon_iPad> 케이블 바꿔도 문제입니다.
<DarkCircle> 3. 그래픽카드 휀이 나가리 났다.
<DarkCircle> (그래서 그래픽 카드 칩셋이 ㅁㄴㅇ;라머농라머)
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_iPad> 그래픽카드를 전혀 바꾸었습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 전원케이블은 글쎄요
<DarkCircle> 전원 케이블을 막 흔들었는데 문제가 없다면
<DarkCircle> 전원케이블은 문제가 아닐 수도 있습니다. :D
<razGon_iPad> 그러면 문제 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 흔들었을때 문제가 있었다면
<DarkCircle> 아마 그 연결하는 부분 그 안쪽에서 뭔가 문제가 있지 않을까요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 부분은 충격 같은 문제 아닌 이상 고장은 아니나는걸로 .. (...)
<DarkCircle> 신호케이블이 문제있는지 보려면 양쪽을 나사로 다 죄어놓고 한번 확 잡고 흔들어보는겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 만약 속에서 어딘가가 끊어졌다면 화면이 반짝반짝 할거예요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 색색깔별로 싸이키 =3
<razGon_iPad> 그런거 없이 그냥 일그러집니다.
<DarkCircle> 화면이 노랗다면 B채널이 나간거고
<DarkCircle> 일그러진다면 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래픽 카드의 문제일 가능성이 높습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 모니터에 화면조정화면도 일그러져 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 쿨러가 안좋다면 요즘 카드는 칩이 의외로 잘 나가더군요.
<razGon_iPad> 이러면 모니터 문제죠
<DarkCircle> 모니터에서 오토버튼을 눌러보았는데도
<DarkCircle> 일그러져 나오면
<DarkCircle>  ...
<DarkCircle> 훔 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ... 하긴 그럴수도 있겠네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 모니터 몇년 된건가요 ㄱ-?
<razGon_iPad> 2주요
<DarkCircle> 산지 2주밖에 안된거라구요? 헐ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 예전 모니터에서도 똑같은 현상이 있었나요?
<razGon_iPad> 진짜 ㅆ다고 샀는데 문제가.
<DarkCircle> 아니면 이번에 새로 맞추신것인지 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ..
<razGon_iPad> 아니요.
<razGon_iPad> 새로 맞춘거에서 나오는 문제입니다.
<DarkCircle> 주파수가 안맞아서 그런가 ...
<DarkCircle> 교환요청 해보세요 .
<DarkCircle> 처음 샀는데 모니터이렇게 나온다
<DarkCircle> 사자마자부터 나온다고 사진 찍어서 보내면 아마 바로 교환해줄겁니다.
<razGon_iPad> 교환신청하려고 전화하니 통화중 혹은 전화 안받습니다.
<DarkCircle> 초기 불량이 대략 몇백대에서 몇천대중에 하나꼴 나오긴 하는데
<razGon_iPad> 제가 볼때는 불량품이 꽤 많은 듯합니다.
<DarkCircle> 전화가 안되면 e-mail로 쏴보세요
<razGon_iPad> 게시판에 올리려구요.
<razGon_iPad> 다나와
<DarkCircle> 모니터 기종이 어떻게 되는지 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 어떤 모니터 같은 경우는 어떤 그래픽 카드하고 호환성이 안맞아서
<razGon_iPad> yamakasi 2300LED IPS요'
<DarkCircle> 고정해상도만 나오는 경우도 있더군요
<razGon_iPad> 위텍인스트룹먼트
<razGon_iPad> 웃긴게요.
<razGon_iPad> 지금 저해상도로 출력했구요.
<razGon_iPad> 그래픽카드도 바꾸었습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 컴도 바꾸어서 해보았는데 안되더라구요.
<razGon_iPad> 서비스센터에 이야기 해야하는데..쩝.
<razGon_iPad> 반송하려고 보니 장모님께서 부지런하게도 그날 바로 버리셨다는.
<DarkCircle> 쿨럭 ...
<razGon_iPad> 박스와 스티로폼을요.
<razGon_iPad> 그래도 섭센터에 이야기 하려고 하는데.
<razGon_iPad> 전화자체가 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> http://www.witechit.co.kr/
<DarkCircle> 여기군요
<razGon_iPad> 옙
<razGon_iPad> 아주 죽여버리고 싶습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 모니터..
<DarkCircle> 정 안되면
<razGon_iPad> 헉!
<DarkCircle> 그 구매처 있죠?
<razGon_iPad> 모니터 치니 잘되요!!
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> ...
<razGon_iPad> 헐..역시 국산인가?
<DarkCircle> 불량이네요 -0-;
<razGon_iPad> 화나서 한데 치니 바로 정상으로 돌아오는...
<DarkCircle> 구매처에 일단 환불 요청을 하시는게 좋을듯 싶네요 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 여기 이 회사 게시판 보니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 제품들이 다 우리나라에서 만드는게 아닌거 같네요
<razGon_iPad> 에
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 함 스트레스 테스트 해봐야 할듯합니다.
<razGon_GNT> 게임을 함해봐야.
<DarkCircle> 모던 워페어 이런거 막 돌려봐야 모니터가 제대로 동작하는지 확인이 될거 같기도 -ㅅ-
<razGon_iPad> 간단한 프리스타일 한두시간 하면 나옵니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 그러네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 하긴 프리스타일도 하다보면 리프레시율이 장난 아닐테니 - -;
<razGon_iPad> 지금까지는 잘됩니다.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 프리스타일 풋볼 잼있네요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 스포츠게임이 하나가 잘되면 속편나오기 좋아서...
<razGon_iPad> Jce에 투자하고 시ㅠ더군요'
<DarkCircle> 전 신경 안쓰고 오래 길~게 끄는 게임이 좋아요 -0-
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 막 위룰? ...같은건데
<DarkCircle> 한번 걸어두면 세월아 네월아 가는 그런 타입
<razGon_iPad> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 헉. 아침일찍이십니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 새벽까지 안주무시네요
<razGon_iPad> 거기 여덟시.
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 지금 모니터 스트레스 테스트입니다.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 게임하면서 잘못된곳 없나 봅니다.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요. 저는 구입하면 그냥 써서... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 지금도 잘 나오나요?
<razGon_iPad> ㅖㅂ
<razGon_iPad> 잘나오네요
<DarkCircle> "퍽 쳤더니 잘 나오더라" 에서 "엌!!" ...
<razGon_iPad> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 솔직히 좀 많이 벙찌죠 (....................)
<razGon_iPad> 헉헉.. 게임 빡셈.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 저 잡니다. 내일 뵈요^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-12-04
<soyeomul> 서니님 덕분에 친구 컴퓨터 무사히 고쳤어요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> Cmos 시간 편집 가능한가요?
<cheayuncho> ~.~
<cheayuncho> 진크형오셧넹
<jincreator> cheayuncho: 네, 안녕하세요.
<cheayuncho> 넵 안녕하세요~
<noth> 너무 심심해서... 피씨방 가야할까봐요
<soyeomul77> 참 진규님 어느대 가셨더랬죠?  숭실대였나요?
<jincreator> soyeomul77: 중앙대요.
<soyeomul77> 와~  좋은데서 공부하시네요^
<jincreator> soyeomul77: 안녕하세요. 혹시 오늘도 핸드폰이신가요?
<jincreator> 좋은데는 아니에요. ^^;
<soyeomul77> 예 폰이어요
<soyeomul77> 집에 컴터를 작년에 하쿄 후배들에게 기증했어요
<soyeomul77> 천지인 자판
<jincreator> 헉, 작년이면 1년도 더 된 거 아닌가요!?
<soyeomul77> 예
<soyeomul77> 여러가지 개인사정으로 컴터를 몬쓰게되었어요
<soyeomul77> 그래서 김프번역도 소강상태. ,
<jincreator> 김프 번역은 요즘 세벌식을 좋아하시는 분이 하시는 것 같더군요.
<soyeomul77> 다행이어요
<soyeomul77> 세벌님
<soyeomul77> 은근히 실천력 강해보여서 믿음 가요
<soyeomul77> 그나저나 나눔 글꼴 잘 되어가나요?
<jincreator> 뭐, 일단 이번 우분투(12.04)에 "깔려"는 있습니다. 실제로 알파1 받아봐도 그렇고요.
<jincreator> 다만 "기본" 글꼴로 설정이 안되어있지요.
<soyeomul77> 음 기본 이 문제군요
<jincreator> 나라말 꾸러미가 깔리면서 은돋음이 깔리면 이게 나눔고딕보다 순위가 높아집니다(...)
<jincreator> 사실 나눔고딕 꾸러미에 기존 설정을 무시하고 한국어에서 나눔고딕을 최상위로 하는 설정파일이 들어있기는 합니다만...이게 데비안은 잘 먹는데 요즘 우분투에서는 안먹더군요.
<soyeomul77> 마틴 설득하면 되는건가요?  아님 기술문제만 해결하면 되는건가요?
<jincreator> 문제 해결은 사실 어려운 게 아닌데...어떻게 해결할 지를 상의중이에요.
<jincreator> 원래 저는 나눔고딕과 관련된 "모든" 꾸러미에 칼을 대려 했거든요.
<jincreator> fontconfig-config, language-selector, fonts-nanum, fonts-nanum-coding, ...
<jincreator> 그런데 그쪽에서는 데비안에서 내려오는 꾸러미를 손대는 걸 최대한 안하는 쪽으로 하려고 하더군요.
<soyeomul77> 은글꼴 메인테이너분들과도 대화를 나눠보셨는지요..
<jincreator> 아마 우분투에서 만들고 관리하는 language-selector만 손보게 될 것 같아요.
<jincreator> 음...사실 은글꼴 자체와는 관련이 없는 문제라서요.
<soyeomul77> 더 빨리 마무리지을려면 .
<jincreator> "글꼴" 문제가 아니라 글꼴 "설정" 문제인데 은글꼴 꾸러미에는 글꼴 설정 파일이 아예 없거든요.
<soyeomul77> 음~
<jincreator> 그리고 사실 IRC로도 말을 하고 있습니다. 다만 지금은 주말인지라...
<soyeomul77> 마틴과요?
<jincreator> 네.
<soyeomul77> 와
<jincreator> 응? 왜요?
<soyeomul77> 영어로 말하는게 어렵지 않나요?
<jincreator> 사전 창 열어놓고 Alt+Tab 하면서 하는거죠, 뭐...
<soyeomul77> 흐
<jincreator> 어차피 저쪽도 제가 영어권 사람이 아닌 걸 아니까요.
<soyeomul77> 박원규님과 신정식님에게도 메일 한통씩 보내보세요 일을 더 빨리 성사 시킬 수 있을지도 몰라요 오픈소스는 협업이  꽤 중요합니다
<jincreator> 신정식 님이면 구글에 계시는 분 아닌가요?
<jincreator> 박원규님은 누구신가요?
<soyeomul77> 두분모두 i18n 에서 활동하시죠
<soyeomul77> 박원규님은 은글꼴 메인테이너시구요
<soyeomul77> 협조를 구하는 메일을 정성스럽게 쓰면 정치적으로 손을 봐줄겁니다
<soyeomul77> 마틴설득하는데 저거보다 쉬운건없어요
<jincreator> 음...메인테이너라는 게 우분투의 은글꼴 꾸러미 메인테이너라는 뜻인가요, 아니면 은글꼴 개발자라는 뜻인가요?
<soyeomul77> 은글꼴 전체요
<jincreator> 음...그게 우분투/데비안에서는 "개발자"와 꾸러미 "메인테이너"가 달라요.
<jincreator> 지금 보니 은글꼴은 데비안에서 류창우님이 꾸러미로 묶으신 게 우분투에 내려온건데...
<jincreator> ...마틴 피트가 관리한 흔적이 여러번 보이는군요.
<noth> http://kldp.net/projects/unfonts/
<noth> 은글꼴은 HLaTeX의 저자로 유명한 은광희님 만든 UHC글꼴을 FontForge 툴을 사용하여 박원규에 의해 [http]2003년 최초 트루타입 글꼴로 변환시킨 글꼴을 말하며, 그 이후에 신정식/박원규/김도현에 의해 개발/관리되고 있습니다.
<soyeomul77> 마음으로 접근하시어야해요
<jincreator> noth: 그건 저도 알고 있습니다. 그러고보니 저 페이지도 이제 읽기 전용으로 바뀌겠군요...
<soyeomul77> 천천히 중심을 향하여
<noth> 은글꼴 패키지 명이 뭐죠? 우분투에서...?
<jincreator> 다만 제 말은 신정식/박원규/김도현 님이 우분투의 ttf-unfonts-core, ttf-unfonts-extra "꾸러미"를 관리하지 않는다는 뜻이었습니다.
<noth> 그거군요
<jincreator> soyeomul77: 윽, 너무 어려운 말이에요. 좀 풀어주시면...아, 폰이라 입력하기 힘드실 수도 있겠군요.
<soyeomul77> 이명박이 실수한게  전임 대통령에 대한 예우가 없었다는점
<soyeomul77> 나눔을 그곳에 정착시키려면 은글꼴 메인테이너들에게 마음적으로 이해를 협조를 먼저 구하는게 순서라는거죠
<soyeomul77> 그리하면 주변에서 도와줍니다
<soyeomul77> 엄청 중요합니다
<soyeomul77> 음 잘 시간이네요
<soyeomul77> 수고하시어요
<jincreator> soyeomul77: 응? 외국이신가요? 안녕히주무세요.
<jincreator> (...)
<noth> 여긴 이제 12시인데
<jincreator> noth: 혹시 ihavenoth이신가요?
<noth> e빼면 맞지만
<noth> 남자입니다
<jincreator> 아, 딱히 여성분이실 거라고 생각한 건 아닙니다.
<noth> 친한 친구(여자)가 가끔 ihavnoth닉을 써서요
<jincreator> 헉, 그렇군요.
<noth> http://kelp.or.kr/korweblog/stories.php?story=10/06/22/6265439&topic=17
<noth> 뒤늦게 읽었는데
<noth> 학생때 저렇게 미래 설계를 하는게 일반적인 거겠죠?
<noth> 뭘 공부하고 졸업 후 어디로 취업하고... 등등
<noth> 몇번 만나서 알고 지낸 사이인데 저런 생각을 하고 있었다니 새롭네요
<noth> http://news.kbs.co.kr/news/actions/VodPlayerAction?type=2&cmd=showMP4&vod_info=D|10|/2011/12/03/110.mp4|N||F|10|/2011/12/03/1000k/110.mp4|N&amp;news_code=2398499
<noth> 거리는 벌써 크리스마스 분위기라는군요
<jincreator> 음...대단한 사람이네요.
<jincreator> 크리스마스는...이제 정확히 3주 남았네요.
<noth> kbs가 파폭에서 재생이 잘되네요
<noth> 크리스마스는 방콕하지 말고 여자랑 보내야할텐데 가능할지 모르겠네요
<jincreator> 응? 전 항상 여자랑 보내왔는데요.
<jincreator> 어머니... ==3
<noth> ...
<noth> 어제 커뮤니티 데이가 있었나보군요 한번도 가본적 없지만
<noth> 건국대에서 했다니 건국대 앞에서 뒷풀이를 했겠네요
<grr> hello
<noth> hello
<DarkCircle> 병희옹인가 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 소여물77이라니 ..
<DarkCircle> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 아무래도 유저가 징징대는 것보단 패키지 코디네이터가 직접 압박을 넣는게 낫겠죠?
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 근데 우분투에는 패키저가 없죠...
<jincreator> 아, 소여물77은 병희님 맞습니다.
<DarkCircle> 패키저가 아니라
<DarkCircle> ...
<jincreator> ???
<DarkCircle> "직접적으로 저작권을 가지고 있는 원저자 혹은 원관리자" 를 말합니다.
<DarkCircle> 패키지 까면 배포판 관리자 말고 직접 저자로 등록된 사람 말이죠
<jincreator> 아, 무슨말인지 알았습니다. 제 눈이 엄청난 말줄임을 해버렸네요.
<DarkCircle> 배포판측 패키지 관리자가 지멋대로 하면 압력을 넣을 수 있는 사람은 원저자라는 얘기죠
<DarkCircle> 내 패키지를 이렇게 멋대로 꼬아놓고 이상하게 배포하는거 원치 않는다 <- 이런식으로 메일 보내면
<jincreator> 근데 이건 지멋대로인 것도 아니고(창우옹 것이 그대로 내려옴) 게다가 원저자는 NHN아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 바로 시정 들어갈겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 창우옹이 패키징해서 디스트리뷰션되는거면 창우옹이 압력을 넣는게 맞겠죠
<DarkCircle> 실질적 컨텐츠 저작권은 NHN이 맞긴 한데 패키지 코디네이터가 압력을 넣는게 좋습니다.
<jincreator> 근데 창우옹 입장에서는 애초 꾸러미가 데비안에 맞춘 것이고 실제로 데비안에서는 잘 돌아가니 문제될 건 없어보입니다.
<grr>  /_\
<DarkCircle> NHN은 그냥 컨텐츠 배포만 할 뿐이지 그 컨텐츠를 플랫폼에 맞게 특화하진 않거든요
<DarkCircle> 네 정상적이라면 데비안에 맞춘거라면 우분투에도 어느정도 맞아야죠.
<jincreator> grr: /\_/\
<DarkCircle> 그런데 지금 주장하시는 바와 같이 우분투에서만 특화된 "설정" 파일이 문제가 되고 있는 부분입니다.
<grr> 요새 바빠서 irc를 못들어왔네요 /_\
<DarkCircle> 이걸 창우옹한테 헬프를 요청하면 정치적으로 쉽게 해결할 수 있다는거죠
<DarkCircle> 런치패드로 말이 안되면 메일로 때릴 수 있다는거 .
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 우분투에서만 특화된 설정파일이라면 어느 꾸러미를 말씀하시는지?
<DarkCircle> 코디네이터는 애초에 패키징할때 이러이러한(임의의) 의도를 가지고 배포를 합니다.
<DarkCircle> 하지만 각 배포판의 파트별 메인테이너는 그 배포판 특성에 맞게 뭔가를 개조하기는 하는데
<DarkCircle> 개조하다보면 원래 결과와는 달리 전혀 이상한 결과가 나오기도 하죠
<jincreator> 네, 근데 문제는 나눔고딕 꾸러미 자체는 개조가 하나도 안들어가있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 하지만 돌아가면 그냥 배포합니다. 메인테이너 입장은 동작이 우선이지 세세한 문제는 나중이거든요
<DarkCircle> 네 꾸러미엔 개조가 안들어가 있다고 보이시겠지만
<DarkCircle> 그 꾸러미 안에 설정 파일이 들어갔다면 말은 달라질 수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 파일 하나 들어가면서 MD5SUM값이 바뀌면 바뀐거죠
<jincreator> 일단 개조가 안들어간 건 확실합니다. 개조가 들어가면 버전 뒤에 ubuntu1이 들어가거든요.
<jincreator> 그래서 우분투쪽 잘못이라고 코디네이터가 압력을 가하기는 그래요.
<jincreator> 제가 보기에는 설정파일의 문제가 아니라 설정파일을 읽어들이는 fontconfig 자체의 문제인 것 같아요.
<DarkCircle> fontconfig 자체의 문제라면
<DarkCircle> 다른 배포판의 fontconfig와 diff를 떠서 변경점을 찾는 방법밖에 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 다른 배포판에선 멀쩡하게 나오는데 우분투에서만 이상하다면
<DarkCircle> fontconfig 메인테이너를 찔러야죠
<jincreator> 일단 그쪽에서는 글꼴 설정 시 다른 꾸러미를 건드리는 걸 부담스러워하는 것 같더군요.
<jincreator> 그래서 language-selector로 손을 보려고 하고요.
<jincreator> 다음 버전이 LTS다 보니 특히 그럴 수도 있겠지요.
<DarkCircle> 창우옹은 단지 글꼴을 "올리기"만 했을 뿐인데
<jincreator> 아뇨, 글꼴 안에 나눔고딕을 기본 글꼴로 하는 설정이 들어있습니다.
<jincreator> 글꼴'만' 올린 건 아니죠.
<DarkCircle> 글꼴마다 패키지별 설정이 제각각 "기본"으로 해주는게 있겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 국가별로.
<jincreator> 음...사실 fontconfig 자체에 나눔고딕이 들어있으면 다 풀리는 건지라 일단 fontconfig 프로젝트에 말은 해 놓았는데...반응이 없네요.
<grr> hi
<DarkCircle> 런치패드에 그냥 던져놓고 만건가요?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 이건 프로젝트 그 자체니까 freedesktop이죠.
<jincreator> 게다가 그럼 모든 배포판에서 나눔고딕이 기본 글꼴이 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 아마 그렇게 하지 않는것이 좋을겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 배포판으로 내려가면 배포판 메인테이너들이 또 건드립니다.
<DarkCircle> 배포판에 따른 특성은 배포판 메인테이너가 직접 삽질을 하게 하는것이 좋습니다.
<jincreator> 음...죄송한데 저 밥 좀 먹고 오겠습니다. ^^;
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 모든 배포판에서 공통적으로 원하는 니즈가 아니라면 보통 업스트림은 찌르는게 아닙니다. 배포판의 문제는 배포판 메인테이너가 알아서 해결해야죠
<jincreator> DarkCircle: 밥 먹고 왔습니다. 그러고보니 점심 하셨는지요.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 전 늦게 일어나서 늦게늦게 먹으려고 생각중입니다. ㄲㄲ
<jincreator> ^^;
<jincreator> 사실 fontconfig에 들어있는 기본 설정은 글꼴의 우선순위 '목록'이기 때문에 각 배포판에 큰 영향을 미치지는 않습니다.
<jincreator> 즉, ['나눔고딕'과 '은돋음'이 같이 있으면 '나눔고딕'을 '은돋음'보다 높은 순위로 'Sans'에 연결해라]같은 식이죠.
<jincreator> 배포판 메인테이너가 나눔고딕을 배포판에 기본적으로 넣지 않으면 한국어 글꼴은 그 배포판에서 여전히 은돋음이 되는 거죠.
<DarkCircle> 움 근데 나눔고딕이 은돋움에 비해서 텍스트 렌더링이 잘 되던가요?
<DarkCircle> 한자같은게 너무 많이 빠져서 잘 깨지던데
<jincreator> 음...사실 기술적인 부분은 저도 잘 모르겠에요. -.-;
<jincreator> 다만 나눔고딕이 선호가 훨씬 높아 추진하게 되었어요.
<jincreator> 그리고 질도 은돋음보다 더 높다고 알고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 한글폰트는 은돋움보다 더 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 근데 한자 폰트랑 특수문자 일부는 한개도 안들어가 있어서 한자 볼때쯤 되면 왕창 깨지죠
<jincreator> 흠...그렇게 많이 빠져있나요?
<jincreator> 근데 사실 나눔고딕이 한자와 특수문자가 아예 없어도 괜찮은게...다른 글꼴에서 가져와 보여주거든요.
<jincreator> (...)
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<jincreator> 근데 좀 의외네요. 히라가나, 가타카나까지 다 들어있는 글꼴인데 그렇게 티가 많이 날 정도로 빠져있을 줄이야...
<jincreator> imsu: 네, 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> jincreator: GNOME 시작프로그램 등록하는 곳에 등록되는 프로그램에 대한 로그파일이 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 시작프로그램을 등록해놧는데 이게 랜덤하게 실행되서 문제거든요...
<jincreator> Work^Seony: 음...그런 메뉴는 안보이네요.
<Work^Seony> 메뉴를 말하는 게 아니라 로그를 말하는 거에요
<jincreator> Work^Seony: 아, 죄송합니다. 전 gnome-session-properties를 말씀하시는 줄 알았어요. 그건 잘 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 죄송할 것 까지야... 감사...
<jincreator> 차라리 간단한 쉘스크립트를 시작 프로그램에 넣어놓고 스크립트가 로그 만든 다음 프로그램을 실행하게 하는 건 어떨까 싶은데요.
<Work^Seony> 아예 실행이 안되는 경우가 있어요
<jincreator> 무슨 프로그램인지는 모르겠지만 그런 건 앞에 sleep 넣으면 해결되는 경우도 많이 있던데요.
<drake_kr> 아웅 사이다 땡겨
<jincreator> drake_kr: 우분투인가요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 난 윈도우 유저임ㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 시킬거면 시키삼 키티엔 xubuntu 설치되어있음
<jincreator> export LANG=en_US.UTF-8 && fc-match sans
<jincreator> export LANG=ko_KR.UTF-8 && fc-match sans
<jincreator> 2개면 됩니다.
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kr> en_US : DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"
<drake_kr> ko_KR : UnDotum.ttf: "UnDotum" "Regular"
<jincreator> 아, 근데 버전이 어떻게 되나요?
<grr> 폰트를 계속 바꿔보다가 결국은 consolas 를 쓰게되네요...
<drake_kr> 1110
<drake_kr> grr: 그거 좋음
<jincreator> drake_kr: 감사합니다. 제가 영어 나라말 꾸러미를 싹 다 지웠더니 export=en_US.UTF-8이 안되서...
<jincreator> grr: UbuntuMono는 어떤가요? ^^;
<grr> 그 폰트는 가지고 있질 않아서요;;
<jincreator> 11.10이면 그냥 들어있는데 아닌가 보군요.
<grr> jincreator: 윈도우 유저랍니다 (...)
<imsu> drake_kr: 사이다 중독증 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요 ~
<grr> imsu: hi
<drake_kr> high
<DarkCircle> xubuntu인데 부팅 스플래시는 루분투
<DarkCircle> (...읭?...)
<DarkCircle> grr: low
<imsu> drake_kr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-vSLt2kwk8&feature=related
<DarkCircle> grr: call
<imsu> 역시 짱임 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> grr: Bbing~
<DarkCircle> grr: check!
<imsu> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요 ~
<DarkCircle> grr: half~
<DarkCircle>  =3
<grr> DarkCircle: die
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 헐.
<DarkCircle> 다이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 빠른 GG
<DarkCircle> imsu / -ㅅ-부뷔적
<imsu> drake_kr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ApmthxeHz4&feature=related
<imsu> 2분 11초 보세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ... at&t에서 아트릭스 랩독 50불 판매..
<drake_kr> <yemharc> grr 예전에 랩독떄문에 아트릭스 사려다가 랩독 가격보고 포기했는데....orz
<grr> drake_kr: 전 역시 x86을 사야하는듯..
<Seony> 오오 인피니티 블레이드 2 나왔네요 오오
<Seony> 아쉬운 건... 기존의 인피니티 블레이드를 계속 개선시켜나간 게 아니라 아예 다른 게임을 만들어내보내니 좀 아쉽네요...
<Seony> 역시 그놈의 돈이 문제...
<grr> 으.. 아이폰은 휴대폰 소액결제라거나 그런걸로 결제가 안되서 아무것도 못사봤어요
<razGon_GNT> 후..
<razGon_GNT> 안녕하쎼요?
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 인제 낮잠자고 일어났네요...ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 거의 5시까지...ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> ㅠ.ㅠ
<oming> 안녕하세요
<razGon_GNT> 안녕하세요?
<oming> 혹시 해피해킹 사용자분 계신가요..?
<razGon_GNT> 제대로 오셨군요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 여기 키보드 메냐 분들 많습니다.
<razGon_GNT> 저 빼고요.ㅎ
<oming> ㅜㅜ 설정방법좀 전수받을라 했는데...
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> hhk2 pro요?
<razGon_GNT> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 메냐1 등장!
<imsu> drake_kr: 오잉 벌써 끝나고 오셨습니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 안녕하세요 ~
<imsu> 아 배고프다 밥먹으러 숑숑 ㅎㅎ
<oming> 네 프로2요 ㅠ
<oming> 어떻게 하면... 윈도우키를 만들수 있을런지..
<drake_kr> DarkCircle: hhk2 user
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 안녕하세요?1
<razGon_GNT> ^^V
<oming> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=64904  << 이런식으로 하면 사용할수 있을런지..
<drake_kr> 흠..
<imsu> 힘들다 힘들어 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> /ㅜ
<imsu> Seony: 계십니깡
<Seony> imsu: ㅇㅇ
<Seony> imsu: 왜
<imsu> ì¹´ê·¸
<imsu> 큭
<imsu> Seony: msdn 지워도 되나 해서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> msdn이라니?
<Seony> 아... 비쥬얼스튜디오
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 하이요..
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 어제 드레이크~옹! 만나셨나효 ?
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 아니요~
<imsu> 저 계속 방콕이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 아.. 방콕... 그럼 언제 귀국하시는데요 ?
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 여기 그냥 살려구요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 현도형은 왜용?
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 어제 드레이크~옹! 이 임수옹 부른다고 했었거든요.. 전 너무 피곤해서 드레이크~옹! 내려주고 왔거든요..
<imsu> 아~~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아무말 없으시던데 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 아 그렇군효... ㅋㅋ 아무튼 임수옹 모임에 자주자주 등장하여 주시길 바랍니다.
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 제가 뭘 할줄 알아야 말이죵 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 음 HHKB 유저 찾는 분이 있었군요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 자고 있었는데 =3
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 저도 모름... 그냥 머릿수 채워주러감... 일단... 인원수로 밀어 붙혀야 합니당... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 네 알겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 어제
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 어제도 우분투 사람들이 왁자지껄 막 떠늘고 난장판을 피웠습니다.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 네?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘하셨습니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우분투 판인가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 머 사실 그랬다고 봐야죠... ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 머 우분투 커뮤니티는 잃을것이 없잖아요... ㅋㅋ 그러니 막 대놓고 놀았죠.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: ㅋㅋㅋ 어떻게 노셨는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 난장판 이였죠.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 웃고 떠들고 김밥에 오댕까지 사서 먹고.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 거기 행사하는데서요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 네넹... 행사장에서요.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ- ..
<Ponics_Beginner> 우분투 커뮤니티의 진수를 살짝 보여줌... ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 우분투 커뮤니티가 제일 사람이 많았나보네요 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 머... 커뮤니티 부스는 우분투 밖엔 없었심... 원래는 커뮤니티 부스가 없는건데 막 우겨서 달라고 하고 막 떠들고 놀았죠... ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우김의 마왕들 ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 머 원래 우분투 정신이.. 본인의 의사는 상관없이 빨때를 꼽는것이좌나요.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 빨대 정신 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 히라이요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 리하이요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 이건데.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> imsu: Are U alive?
<razGon_GNT> RU alive?
<DarkCircle> 어얽 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 부스 만들어놓고 빨때꼽기 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> don't wanna be a zombie...!!
<razGon_GNT> Ressurection!
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 잉? 갑자기 웬 영어를 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 잉?
<imsu> 저 영어 쓰는 사람 싫어함 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 써지네요?ㅎ
<imsu> 술 드셨군 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_GNT> 갑자기 한글이 안먹히는 거 같아서 영어로 썼죠.ㅋ
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어제는 모니터가 오늘은 키보드가 -0-
<razGon_GNT> 노노 술안마셨어요.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에이~
<razGon_GNT> 모니터는 때리면 됩니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 키보드 바꿀때 되었습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_GNT> 안드로이드에서 애플의 OPlayer같은 어플있나요?
<DarkCircle> 키보드는 서걱걱서걱 하는 초고가 키보드로 (먼산)
<razGon_GNT> my view라는 어플이 있는데요. 그건 방식이 우분투에 기반이 없어서요.
<razGon_GNT> 오플레이어 처럼 ftp나 삼바기반으로 뽑아오는 거면 정말 좋은데 말이죠.
<razGon_GNT> 그방식으로 스트리밍하니 잘되더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 일단 아이패드 아이폰에서 잘됩니다.
<razGon_GNT> 안드로이드도 욕심이 나더군요.
<razGon_GNT> 키보드는 5만원짜리 무선 키보드 욕심이 납니다만.
<razGon_GNT> 그냥 유선 키보드 쓸만한걸루 바꾸려구요...
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<Seony> 다들 나중에 뵈요
<razGon_GNT> 헉...
<razGon_GNT> 인사 올리고 자야 하는데.ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_GNT> 굳나잇요.
<razGon_GNT> 벌써 거기 시간 3시..
<drake_kr> 으아
<razGon_GNT> 좋겠다.. 그래도 일요일이네요./
<drake_kr> 나가수 받아야지..
<ndsin> 뭔가 이상하다
<ndsin> 난 계속 일했는데 내 주말 어디갔지?
<imsu> drake_kr: 중간점검이라 별루 재미가 없네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> razGon_GNT: 안녕히 주무세요
<drake_kr> ndsin: 원래 주말은 기대되지만 없는거임ㅋ
<ndsin> ........
<ndsin> 저...
<ndsin> 토요일부터 새벽 4시 30분까지 일하고 오늘도 하루종일 일했...
<ndsin> 지금까지도 하고 있...
<ndsin> 네요
<razGon_GNT> imsu: 잘자요.
<DarkCircle> razGon_GNT / 세진키보드가 진리죠 !
<ndsin> 흑흑
<DarkCircle> ndsin -0-
<ndsin> 더 좋은 컴퓨터 쓰고 싶어요
<ndsin> 컴퓨터가 느려요
<DarkCircle> 이곳에도 계시다니 -0-
<ndsin> ㅠㅠ
<ndsin> i7에 램8기가인데 엑셀 작업하는데 느림 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 작업 걸어놨는데 12시쯤에 끝날꺼 같음 ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 아 그럼 당연히 느리죠(응?)
<DarkCircle> 뭘 하시길래 그리 느린가요 ㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 아 그렇구나...
<ndsin> 어쩐지 느리다 했음
<DarkCircle> 뭐 한 백만개 레코드에 매크로 걸어놓으셨나요 -0-
<DarkCircle> :P
<ndsin> 뭐 비슷해요...
<DarkCircle> 매크로가 참 편하고 좋긴 한데 ...
<DarkCircle> 성능은 ㅈㄹ맞다능 .
<ndsin> ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 점점 느려지는거 같아요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> VB 엔진은 좋아요
<DarkCircle> 크기도 작고 제 기능은 충분히 다함 - -)=b
<ndsin> 엑셀에다가
<ndsin> 비주얼 베이직 코드 때려박아놨는데
<ndsin> 다른 엑셀파일에서 참조해서 새로운 문서 만드는건데 으헝 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 매크로 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 시트가 148개라
<ndsin> 좀 오래 걸리네요 ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> I/O가 간지돋겠군요
<DarkCircle> 하드가 구려서 그런가 -ㅅ-
<ndsin> 노트북 쿨러가 계속 윙 거려요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 요새 하드 버퍼 제일 무난한 사이즈가 32M인데
<DarkCircle> 노트북이군요 - -;
<DarkCircle> 데스크탑에서 하시지 왜 그걸 노트북에서 ... ; ;
<ndsin> 흠 i7에 램 8기가 노트북인데...
<DarkCircle> 그건 중요하지 않아요
<DarkCircle> 하드 스핀들 회전수랑 버퍼수가 구리면
<DarkCircle> 끝 tothe 장
<ndsin> 파일 다 메모리에 올려놓고 해서...
<ndsin> 엑셀파일 열어놓고
<ndsin> 참조하는거라 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 엑셀파일은 하나씩 열고 닫고 하면 되죠 -0-
<ndsin> 헝헝
<ndsin> 엑셀이 느려요
<ndsin> vba가 느려요
<DarkCircle> 아무리 그래봐야 엑셀에서 멀티스레드 처리방식을 지원하지 않으니까
<ndsin> 극한 엑셀을 경험중이에요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 파일 여러개 열어봐야 메모리만 낭비되죠
<drake_kr> ndsin: SSD를 구입하세요 (도망)
<DarkCircle> drake_kr = =)=b
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 하나 열고 분석하고 하나 새 파일 열어주고 복사해주고 두개 닫고
<ndsin> cpu 사용량은 30% 정도네요
<DarkCircle> 클럭수는 어찌 되나요 -0-?
<DarkCircle> 못해도 2긱은 넘을거 같은데
<ndsin> i&-2620M 2.70GHz염
<ndsin> i7
<DarkCircle> 괜찮네염 -ㅠ-
<ndsin> 헤헤
<DarkCircle> 단일 클럭빨도 먹어주시는 ..
<ndsin> 단일클럭빨로 밀어붙이는데
<ndsin> 펜티엄4로 돌렸더니
<DarkCircle> 여하튼 파일은 하나씩 열고 닫으시는게 좋다능
<ndsin> 하루종일 돌아갈꺼 같아서
<ndsin> 한 파일에
<ndsin> 시트가 148개라서
<DarkCircle> 시트수가 150개 가까이 된다시면서 -0-
<DarkCircle> 긍까요
<ndsin> 그게 다에요
<ndsin> 그래서 파일 열어두고 함
<ndsin> 대신 파일 여는데 한 5분정도 걸리는듯;;;
<DarkCircle> 하나 열릴때까지 기다리는건 비효율적인게 아니예요
<DarkCircle> 오히려 여러개 열어두고 전체 시스템이 딜레이되는게 비효율적인거.
<DarkCircle> 어차피 그 많은 데이터 메모리에 다 로드하는거 아니고
<DarkCircle> 하드 버철 메모리에도 로드하니까 ..
<ndsin> 램이 8기가인데....
<DarkCircle> 대용량으로 갈 수록 처리속도가 좀 느려지는건 그래도 감수할 수 있어야 ..
<DarkCircle> 그래도 그 8기가를 다 쓰진 않아요
<DarkCircle> 실제적으로는
<DarkCircle> 가상메모리에 먼저 올리고 거기서 현재 필요한 데이터들이 메모리에 올라가는거임.
<DarkCircle> 만약 8기가를 다 쓴다면 이미 키가 안먹겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 지금 엑셀 프로그램 작업관리자에서 모니터링보세요
<DarkCircle> 8기가 다 안쓴다능.
<ndsin> 그렇지염
<DarkCircle> 그게 데이터가 전부 메모리에 안올라가요.
<DarkCircle> 실제로 150개 시트에 대한 데이터를 처리하려면
<DarkCircle> 데이터 뿐만 아니라 주소정보까지 같이 보관해서
<DarkCircle> 프로그램이 쓰는 메모리는 거의 두배가량 들어가게 되는데
<DarkCircle> 쓰는 양 보면 생각보다 많이 안먹죠 -ㅠ-
<ndsin> 헝헝
<DarkCircle> 그래도 사람손으로 150개 시트를 베껴쓰는것보단 컴터가 하는게 낫다능.
<DarkCircle> 빌게이츠를 찬양해야 \-_-)/
<ndsin> 한 2시간 된거 같은데 65개 시트 됐네요 아직 80개 남았는데...
<ndsin> 정말
<DarkCircle> 놓고 주무시면 된다능.
<ndsin> 엑셀 +vba 결합하면
<ndsin> 참 편함
<ndsin> 수작업으로 했으면 으헝 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 알람 맞춰두세요. 두시반 쯤.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 다 끝나있을검미 -ㅠ-
<ndsin> 두시쯤이면 끝나있을꺼 같긴 해요 헤헤
<ndsin> 그런데 주말에 저만 일한거 같아서 화남 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 아 배고프다 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 멀 사먹어야 하나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 힝힝
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥....
<Ponics_Beginner> 스플릿...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아싸~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 자야지 이젠...
<Ponics_Beginner> 임수옹 / 다음에는 같이 난장파티 해용~! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ^^
<Ponics_Beginner> 맥주 한캔 사다 먹고 자야 할듯 합니당...
<Ponics_Beginner> 쩝..
<Ponics_Beginner> 휙..
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 혼자 드시게요?
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> 지못미;;
<DarkCircle> 헐 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 서버 재붓했나보네요 -ㅅ-
<imsu> ??
<imsu> 포럼이요?
<razGon_xsh4> 자려는 데 일어나서 들어왔습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 조용하군요.
<razGon_xsh4> 모두 내일을 준비 잘하시구요.
<drake_kr> 롹앤롤~
<razGon_xsh4> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_xsh4> 굳나잇요.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> outstanding.
<DarkCircle> oming / 1번 스위치만 올려보세요.
<oming> 1번 스위치요?
<oming> 오호.. 된다.. :)
<oming> 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 45번 올려서 사용중이었는데;;
<oming> 호오.. 1번이랑. 5번만 온 하면 되는군..
<drake_kr> http://cfile7.uf.tistory.com/media/17295B0F4C518DC28639BA
<DarkCircle> oming / 5번 필요 없어요 1번만 올리셈 =3
<oming> 1번만 사용하면 알트/윈도우/스페이스/윈도우/알트 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 그쵸잉.
<DarkCircle> 근데 거기서 뭐가 더 필요하신가요 -ㅠ-?
<oming> DarkCircle, 음.. 일단 만족중 :)
<oming> 혹시 DarkCircle 님은 어떻게 해서 사용중이세요?
<DarkCircle> 1번만 올리시면 HHKB 디폴트에 그 배열이 돼요
<DarkCircle> 전 이미 4년전부터 쓰는중.
<oming> 호옴;;
<DarkCircle> 그땐 뭐 24만원이면 샀죠.
<oming> :)
<oming> 저도 그때쯤에 산듯한데..
<oming> :) ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 지금 팔으라면 36만원에 팔거임.
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle>  =3
<oming> 몇년도식이신가요? 전 2006년이던데..
<DarkCircle> 아 바닥에 흠집이 있으니 33만원쯤 되겠구나 ..
<DarkCircle> 연식 그런거 없어요
<DarkCircle> HHKB p2는 그냥 p2일뿐임
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 그게 세가지가 있는데
<DarkCircle> 하나는 국내 공급판이고
<DarkCircle> 하나는 type-s고
<DarkCircle> 다른 하나는 일본키보드
<oming> 호.. 머가먼지 모르겠담;;
<DarkCircle> 아마존니뽕에서 찾아보세요
<DarkCircle> 키배열도 다르고 배치도 조금씩 다르고
<DarkCircle> 키모양도 다릅니다.
<oming> 호...
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에서 쓰는건 US배열임.
<oming> 난 US배열인가.. ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 :D
<DarkCircle> 일본키보드 로 쓰면 환장해요
<oming> 좋아서?
<drake_kr> 빡쳐서?
<DarkCircle> 빡쳐서!!!!!!
<DarkCircle> 특수문자 입력 개같음 =3
<DarkCircle> 일본 키보드는 스페이스도 개미똥구녕 만해서 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 잘못 누르면 전환키가 손에 닿아요
<oming> ...ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/66670
<DarkCircle> http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B001KWJTD6/ref=s9_bbs_gw_d2_g147_ir03?pf_rd_m=AN1VRQENFRJN5&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0CPG2PCW1QPRAY4E9N4C&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463376756&pf_rd_i=489986
<DarkCircle> 이건 그냥 HHKB Pro인데
<DarkCircle> 스페이스가 저렇게 생겼음ㅁㅁㅁㅁㅁ.
<oming> ;;
<oming> 으엑..
<oming> 작다..
<drake_kr> 난 그냥 체리 쓸래염
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크~옹! / 오... 아직 잠 안자는 거삼 ?
<DarkCircle> 그리고 또 문제가 ...
<DarkCircle> http://shiology.com/shiology/2011/07/2431-110708-hhk.html
<DarkCircle> 여기처럼 특수문자 배열이 뭣같음.
<oming> 키가 무지 많구나..
<DarkCircle> oming / 각인쓰시죠?
<oming> 근데 방향키는 부럽 ㅠㅠ
<oming> 이래뵈도 꼬래.. 무각사용중;
<oming> 랄라~
<DarkCircle> 무각에 JP버전사면
<DarkCircle> 저런 일이 발생
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> shift 누르고 1부터 0까지 입력해보세요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 저기 키보드의 특수문자 배열을 보세요
<DarkCircle> 진짜 그지같음.
<drake_kr> 아.
<dir> LG 노트북 키보드가 크네요.
<oming> 흠..
<oming> 슈퍼키는 어디에 쓰는키...?
<DarkCircle> 그냥 슈퍼키는 슈퍼키.
<oming> ... 사용할대 없나요?
<DarkCircle> Mac이나 윈도에서나 쓰지
<DarkCircle> 딱히 쓸데는 그다지 많지 않아요
<oming> 윈도우에선 어떤키죠..?
<oming> 첨들어봐서..
<DarkCircle> 윈도우키가 슈퍼키죠
<DarkCircle> 사과키가 슈퍼키임.
<oming> 아...
<DarkCircle> 아 사과키라기보단
<oming> .ㅅ. 일단 이렇게 매핑하니깐.. 슈퍼 알키가 놀게되넴;;
<DarkCircle> 그 무슨 이상한... 동글뱅이 네개 달린 기호
<DarkCircle> 맥에서는 슈퍼키 쓸데 되게 많아요
<oming> ㅋㅋ.. 한번도 사용안해봐섬;
<DarkCircle> 대부분의 단축키가 슈퍼키와의 조합으로 귀결된다고 보셔도 됨.
<oming> 호..
<DarkCircle> MS에선 Ctrl을 쓰는데
<oming> 이 슈퍼키를 어디 쓸대 없나..
<DarkCircle> 맥에서는 Option인가 하여간 ㄱ- ..
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ 복잡..
<DarkCircle> 리눅스에선 딱히 쓸일 없음.
<oming> ㅋㅋ 이거 메뉴키나 이런거로 사용못할까요?
<DarkCircle> 글쎄요. 아마 바인딩 하는게 있을껀데
<oming> 아니다.. 한자키로 못만들련지??
<DarkCircle> 전 귀찮아서 바인딩 할 필요를 못느끼겠더군요
<DarkCircle> 한자키는 F9
<DarkCircle>  =3
<oming> :) ㅋㅋ
<oming> 이걸로 만드는 방법은 없을까욤?
<DarkCircle> Fn 키 누르고 f9 누르면 되니까요
<DarkCircle> 아 생각코 보니 사실 한자 변환할때 슈퍼키 쓰면 되게 편하긴 한데
<oming> gg
<oming> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> "그럼 한영 전환은?" 에 대한 답을 찾을 수가 없음 - -;
<DarkCircle> 전에 어떤넘이 Shift+Space는 참 병맛스러운 언어전환키다 Ctrl로 바꾸자 라고 개드립을 쳐서
<DarkCircle> 어느샌가 Ctrl+Space로 바뀌었는데
<DarkCircle> 누가 일반 104키에서 한영전환하는데 Ctrl+Space를 쓰나 - -;
<DarkCircle> HHKB 사용자나 Ctrl+Space가 편하죠
<DarkCircle> Ctrl이 CapsLock자리에 가 있는 괴랄한 구성.
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ
<oming> 전둘다 편한데..
<oming> 쉽프트 키에 익숙해져서..
<DarkCircle> 근데 Ctrl이 그 위치 말고 아래로 가면 솔직히 손목이 바깥쪽으로 틀어지니까 더 불편하죠
<DarkCircle>  손목의 비틀림을 최소화 하면서 최적의 편리성을 추구하려면
<DarkCircle> Shift+space가 훨씬 편한거죠
<DarkCircle> 아니면 아싸리 그냥 한영키 박아넣든가
<oming> ㅌㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 요새 스마트폰에서 쓰는 롱터치 방식은 이미 옛날에 MacOS에서 쓰던건데
<DarkCircle> 오른쪽 버튼이 없으니까 버튼 한개로 오른쪽 버튼의 클릭을 구현하려니 결국 입력시간의 차이를 주는 방식으로 구현 .
<DarkCircle> 되게 사소한거 같은데 이게 사용자 입력 편의성에 대해 많은 시간 연구해보고 실험한 결과인거죠.
<DarkCircle> Shift+Space와 한/영 전환키를 한영 전환하는데 혼용하는것과 같음.
<DarkCircle> 나중엔 결국 한/영 키로 정착이 되었지만 옛날 키보드엔 한영 전환키 없었어요.
<dir> alt 키중에 하나가 한영전환 했었던 기억이 나는군요.
<dir> msx는 한영전환 있었고...
<dir> 리눅스에 한글 바이오스같이 로딩이 편한게 아직은 없는것 같습니다.
<dir> 숫자패드 한글 입력기도 만들수 있을것 같습니다.
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/7970
<oming> 힝.. 팅겨버렸네;;
<oming> 우힝 셋팅완료~ http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=20302
<Ponics_Beginner> 냠냠..
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/66686
<dir> 그림 올리셨네요.
<drake_kr> 으히
<dir> 3시가 넘어가는중...
<DarkCircle> 뭐가 고장인지 원인을 찾아줘 ㅋㅋ 부왘
<dir> 원인은 발굴 유물의 상태가 안좋다능...
<drake_kr> csi ㅋㅋㅋ
<dir> 고장 시간을 추정해봐야 되겠군요.
<dir> 밀가루를 뿌리지는 않은듯.
<DarkCircle> 사고현장에 스프레이도 뿌려야죠 =3
<dir> 테이프 치고...
<DarkCircle> 지문감식반도 투입해야 하고 =3
<dir> 고장낸 사람 찾아서... 물어내!
<DarkCircle> 혹시 모르니 부검팀도 투입 =3
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/61808
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<drake_kr> 대한민국 남자 화이팅
<dir> 수갑채우고 잡아가야..
<dir> 이전 게시물도 약간 봤습니다.
<dir> 애는 맞아야 큰다더니...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 존나 아팠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐임 저거 ㅋㅋㅋ
<dir> 이만 물러갑니다.
<dir> 순식간에 4시가 되어가는...
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-26
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 젠투의 라이브 시디 하고 인스톨 시디에서 제 노트북의 무선랜을 못잡아요 ㅠㅠ 어떻게 설치를 하죠??
<samahui> 무선랜 어디껀지 알아야보고 그에 맞는 드라이버를 설치하세요.
<JukDol2> 운영체제 설치 안하고 드라이버 설치 해도 되나요..
<JukDol2> 리눅스 설치를 해야 하는데...무선랜이 안되요. ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 젠투를 설치 했는데 무선랜이 안잡히고 있다는거 아닌가요?
<samahui> 아! 라이브 시디로 부팅을 했는데 무선랜을 못잡는다는 건가요?
<JukDol2> 네;..
<JukDol2> 아무래도 젠투 리눅스는
<samahui> 우선 설치하고 무선랜 드라이버 새로 올려줘야되요
<JukDol2> vmwARE 에만 설치 해보는걸로 만족 해야 할듯 하네요.
<JukDol2> 헐...ㅎㄷㄷ
<JukDol2> 그런건 저 같은 초보가 하기 어려운거 같...
<samahui> 기본커널에 무선랜 드라이버가 없을거예요
<JukDol2> 이..이런...
<JukDol2> 학과 사무실에 유선랜은 없...
<JukDol2> 무선만 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> 아이피도 등록 해서 써야 하는거라서
<JukDol2> 겨우겨우 아이피 하나 할당 받았는뎅...
<samahui> 노트북이면 다른곳에 가서
<samahui> 설치하고 가져오셔도 되잖아요
<JukDol2> 학교 어딜 돌아 다녀도 랜선 꼽을만한것도 없오요..
<JukDol2> 학생조교라 자리를 비우기도 애매하고..
<JukDol2> 그냥 노트북에는 우분투 설치 하고
<JukDol2> VMwrae 에서 연습해 본걸로 만족 해야 겠어요. ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 젠투 ..역시 쉽지가 않네요 .ㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 쉬운게 최고
<astralboy_> git 너무 어려워요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 굳모닝
<astralboy_> 반갑습니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 아침회의하고 돌아왔습니다. 휴 힘드네요.
<yemharc> Seony: Cobook이 보니까 트윗 페북 구글에 Github이랑 스택오버플로까지 지원하는군요;;
<markers> 안녕하세요 밥 먹고 올게요 ㅎㅎ;
<autowiz2012> 식사 맛있게 하세용~
<samahui> 벌써 점심시간 이군요
<samahui> 하루가 참 빨리 가네요.
<samahui> 점심 맛있게들 드세요^^
<Kolay> \nick Kolay
<Kolay> 끙 바뀌어 있었는데 실수입니다. :)
<Seony> 구인광고 재밌네요. http://www.funshop.co.kr/vs/detail.aspx?categoryno=1709&itemno=17398
<samahui> Seony님 올리신 광고보고 뿜었습니다. ㅋㅋ 왠지 섬뜻한게 펀샵을 조심해야겠구요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요 ^^ 전 이만 가봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 내일뵈요 ^^
<sungyo> Seony: 보통'변수'설언
<sungyo> 변수선언시 보통 언제 대문자를 사용하세요?
<Seony> 잘 안쓰는데요
<Seony> 보통 헝가리안 표기법으로 할 때나 좀 쓰고, 그 이외에는 잘 안써요. 그냥 전부 dash 붙입니다.
<sungyo> 시작텍스트 대문자요, 뭐 예를 들자면 noteFile 이런식으로 사용하시시거나요.
<sungyo> content = sourceFile.read() <-- 혹시 전 개인적인 규칙이 있으신가 했어요.
<Seony> 네. 그러니까 헝가리안 표기법으로 쓸 때나...
<sungyo> 아, 저게 헝가리안 표기법인건가요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> http://tequiero35.egloos.com/tag/헝가리안표기법/page/1
<Seony> 아... 근데 저렇게 적으면 헝가리안 표기법이라고 하긴 좀 그렇고, 카멜 표기법이라고 해야겠네요
<Seony> 개인적으로는 헝가리안이든 카멜이든 잘 안쓰고요, 걍 제 나름대로의 룰을 정해서 씁니다. 변수이름 정하는게 너무 고민스러워서요...
<sungyo> 선언하다보면......어?!다른 페이지에선 다르게 사용해놓고... 슬슬 변수선언 규칙에 갈등이 찾아온에ㅛ.
<Seony> 누구나 겪는 문제에요
<sungyo> 대쉬로도 많이 처리들 하나요?
<Seony> 나중에 규모가 커지면 더 해깔리죠..
<sungyo> 카멜이 깔끔해보이긴 해요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 대쉬라기보단, 한국사람들이 언더바 라고 부르는 그 대쉬요
<Seony> _
<sungyo> file_name <--
<Seony> 네. 한국에서 언더바라고 부르죠..
<sungyo> 지난주 토요일 모임 처음 나갔다왔어요.
<Seony> 네 저번에 말씀하시는거 봤습니다
<sungyo> 20대중후반에서 30대층과 18~19 중고등학생층으로 나뉘더라구요. 다들 노트북 가지고와서 세미나 들으면서 코딩하고....
<sungyo> 다들 그렇게 하시나봐요?
<Seony> 글쎄요. 각자 자기 나름이겠죠
<sungyo> 저는 주로 앞에서 떠드는 일을 하다보니 좀 적응이 안되더라구요.ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 어제 다크서클님이 본인께서도 그러려고 왔는데 자리가 없어서 못했다는 이야기를 듣고서야 이런 분위기가 허용(?)이 된다는걸 알았어요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 자기가 관심없는 분야에 대한 주제라면 잠깐 그럴 수도 있겠죠..
<sungyo> 중간에 발표자가 참가자들에게 '질문'을 던지는데 반응이 없는거에요. 한참 있다가 참가자중 한명이 '지금 참가자들에게 질문을 던져주시는건가요~?'라고 물어보고서야 다들 이해하는듯 하고....
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 발표하시는 분이 꽤 힘드셨겠군요
<Seony> 저는 이만 자러갑니다.
<sungyo> ^^ 굿나잇..!!
<Seony> 너무 오랫동안 깨어있으니까 위산이 역류해서 식도가 쓰리네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 어이쿠 쉬세요.
<Seony> 넵. G'night
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Cookie> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> cookie
<razGon_web> Cookie: 추운 아침이네요^^;
<razGon_web> 추워서 움추려있습니다.ㅠㅠ
<Cookie> 어시도 추워요
<Cookie> 내집은 맨날 안애가  추워요
<Cookie> 열을반사 식히는 유리창 때문애요
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 근데 반대로 열을 담그는 유리창일수도.
<razGon_web> 안에서 데우면 따뜻해지는 거 아니죠?ㅎㅎ
<Cookie> 내집은 넙고 천장이 놉하서 데운열이 다천장에가있는거갔타요
<razGon_web> 집이 넓다굽숑!~!
<razGon_web> 천장도 높다굽숑?!
<razGon_web> 혹시...
<razGon_web> 복층식... 럭셔리?
<Cookie> 첬주인이 돈을 만이쓴거 갔치만 서울에 아파트 보다는 싸요
<Cookie> 그런대요 코도는 더빘싸요 이상하게도
<razGon_web> 코도요?
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 후.. 날씨가 춥네요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 정말 오늘 많이 추워요.
<samahui> 영하의 날씨~ 이제 진짜 겨울이네요. 완전한 겨울
<Cookie> condo
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-27
<Cookie> 콘도
<razGon_web> 원래 복층식이 그래요.ㅎ
<Seony> 드디어 영하의 날씨가 됐나보네요..
<samahui> 오늘 아침 영하4도 였습니다.
<samahui> 입동 지난지 한참인데... 아직 영하의 '가을'날씨 라고 방송하는 뉴스를 보니 뭔가 이상해요 ㅎ;;
<Seony> 11월이니까 가을이라고 하는거 아닐까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네, 양력을 따르니까요
<samahui> 그래도 우리나라 계절을 분류하는대는 음력이 더 잘 맞는거 같아요.
<Seony> 네. 아무래도 좀 더 잘맞죠...
<razGon_web> 정확히는 음력에 절기를 더한게 정확하죠.
<razGon_web> 농사하는 사람들이 만들었냐? 정치인이 만들었냐의 차이겠지요.
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 아무튼 너무 추워요~
<samahui> 그리고보니 오늘 나로호 발사 하는 날이지 않나요? 날씨 추워도 상관없을까 모르겠네요
<Seony> MS워드,엑셀,파워포인트 작성 수정이 가능한 문서앱인 Smart Office2가 현재 무료 행사 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 얼른 구매하세요
<Seony> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/smart-office-2/id504520620?mt=8
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 제 레티나 맥북프로 처분했어요.
<samahui> 이제 애플 제품이 남아있는게 없네요.
<Seony> 제값 받으셨어요?
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 직원한테 강매 했어요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 제값 받은거면 다행이네요. 아쉬우면 다시 사면 그만이니...
<samahui> 이번주 중으로 미니나 구입할까 생각중 이예요
<samahui> 팅겼네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 타블릿도 다 없에버리고
<samahui> 노트북도 정리하고
<samahui> 엘리트북이랑 tp하나 그리고 팬티엄1노트북하나 그리고 핸드폰이 제 아이티 기기 전부내요... 아! pc빼고요.
<Seony> 펜티엄1 놋북....
<samahui> 채팅용으로 쓰고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 성인군자 인격수양용인가요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 채팅용으로는 전혀 느리지 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 채팅용으로도 느리면 폐기처분이군요
<samahui> 팬1 150메가 해르쯔 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 32메가
<samahui> 6기가하드
<samahui> dsl도 돌아갈 사양인데
<Seony> OS는요?
<samahui> 레드헷과 윈2000 같이 돌리고 있어요
<samahui> 레드햇 6.2 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오... 듀얼부팅까지! ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 무선랜때문에 2000 깔았네요
<samahui> 무선랜도 됩니다 ㅋ
<samahui> dsl깔고 싶었는데...
<Seony> 상상 이상인데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래픽카드 때문에 문제가 있어서
<samahui> 커널에러 뜨더군요
<samahui> 그래픽카드가 워낙~ 오래되고 2메가짜리 메모리 달린 놈인지라
<samahui> 뭔가 해보질 못하겠네요.
<Seony> 그야말로 딱 채팅용이네요
<samahui> 그것만 아니면 core나 damn small 깔아 쓰고 싶은데
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 딱 mirc깔아서 채팅만 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 가끔 만화책도 봐요
<samahui> 만화책도 잘돌아가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그리고 신기한게 확실히 예전 노트북들이 키감이 좋아요
<samahui> 키배치는 tp빼고는 훨씬 안좋은데 키감 자체는 좋네요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<samahui> 가끔 일기쓰거나 짧게 작문하는데 쓰기도 하죠
<samahui> 쫀득쫀득해요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 지금 엘리트북은 키감이 뭔가 퍼석하다고 할까 그런느낌이거든요
<Seony> 엘리트북은 어디에서 나오는 거에요?
<samahui> HP 제품입니다.
<samahui> 워크스테이션 노트북
<Seony> 아... 워크스테이션 놋북....
<samahui> 무엇보다 마음에 드는건 액정도 좋고 밟고 올라가도 까딱 없다는게 마음에 들어서 구입했어요.
<samahui> 물론 회사에서 사주니까 감사하게 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 비싼거 골라버렸죠
<Seony> 비싼 모델은 진짜 엘리트라고 부를만하네요.
<Seony> 두께도 얇고...
<samahui> 대형모델치고 얇지 완전 무거워요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 코어 i5에 램4기가 달린 엘리트북은 $700 정도 하네요... 엘리트라는 이름치곤 가격대가 다양하네요.
<samahui> 막쓰자고 샀는데 막쓰기 곤란할 정도로 모양은 이뻐요. 근데 가방에 막넣어도 기스도 안나는 제질 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> p가 붙는 모델이 있고 w가 붙는 모델이 있어요
<Seony> 아 그런거군요
<samahui> p가 붙는건 좀 저렴하게 나온 비지니스 모델이고 w 모델이 워크스테이션 모델입니다.
<samahui> 둘다 밟아도 기스하나 안나는건 비슷합니다 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 워크스테이션 모델은 현재 딱 3가지가 있네요
<samahui> 넵 전 15.6인치 모델 샀어요
<Seony> 근데 위키피디아 가니까 아주 심각하게 도와달라고 적힌걸 보니, 재정이 정말 어려운가보네요...
<samahui> 시퓨 높이고 램 16기가에 하드하나 더 달아서요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하드가 하나 더 장착될 공간이 되나보네요
<samahui> 17인치는 그냥 꽂아지고
<samahui> 15.6인치는 시디룸 자리에 하드베이 달아서 장착합니다.
<samahui> 전 하드베이 쓰고 있어요.
<Seony> 아... 역시 그렇군요.
<Seony> 저도 제 맥북에 ODD 빼버리고 하드 달아서 쓰거든요...
<samahui> 넵 요즘 odd잘 안쓰자나요
<samahui> 거의 ~
<Seony> 아주아주 가끔 불편하긴 한데, 떼어놓은 ODD를 외장케이스 씌워서 쓰니까 괜찮더라구요
<samahui> 네 그것도 방법이죠.
<samahui> 저도 그렇게 하고 있어요
<Seony> 1테라짜리 하나 넣고싶은데, 놋북용으로 1테라짜리는 아직 가격도 그렇고 성능도 그렇고 아쉽더라구요
<samahui> 메인하드에 ssd달아주고 용량 부족한건 1테라 추가 베이에 달고 외장으로 멀티dvd
<samahui> 성능은 확실히 떨어질지 몰라도 저장용량의 장점 하나로 다 커버되요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 가격도 많이 싸져서
<samahui> 살만해요
<Seony> 음... 저도 어차피 성능이 아닌 저장이 목적이니까 1테라 놋북하드 구입 좀 고려해봐야겠네요
<samahui> 제가 이거 정말 싸게 샀는데... 하와이가 더 비싼가? 전 10만원 안팍이였던걸로 기억하는데..
<samahui> 뭉탱이로 한번에 사서 가격을 정확히 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 어떤거요?
<samahui> 그냥 윈디 샀어요
<samahui> 8만원 쫌 넘었었네요 가격보니까
<Seony> 지금 싸이버 먼데이 세일이라고 1테라짜리 2.5인치 외장하드를 $69에 파네요...
<samahui> 그때 살때 가격이 그랬네요. 계산서 찾아보니 8.9만원에 샀습니다.
<samahui> 오호
<samahui> 좋네요. 지르세요
<samahui> 근데
<Seony> 케이스 뜯어내면 되긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하드 높이 보고 지르세요
<Seony> 아 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ 샀는데 안맞으면 곤란하니..
<samahui> 요즘나오는건 높이가 일반 노트북하드랑 같은데 처음 나온 모델은 12센티 넘어서
<samahui> 하드에 안들어가요
<samahui> 노트북에
<samahui> 안들어가는 불상사가...
<Seony> 구입하게되면 이번에 ZFS로 포맷해서 써봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 매일마다 백업하니까...
<samahui> 백업이 가장 곤욕이죠
<Seony> 놋북용으로 10000rpm짜리도 있네요..
<samahui> 그전에 쓰던 500기가에 있던 데이터 1테라로 옮기다가 죽을뻔 했어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 잉 그거가 높이가 높을껄요?
<samahui> 아닌 모델도 있나요?
<Seony> 네. 15mm네요.
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 그래서 못샀어요
<samahui> 제꺼에 안들어갈듯해서
<Seony> 가격이 장난 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 왠만한 저가형 놋북 가격...
<samahui> 근데 노트북 하드는 빠를 필요가 없어요
<samahui> 전력만 많이 잡아먹어서 오히려 사양하는 경우도 많아요
<samahui> 빠르길 원한다면 ssd로
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하네요.
<Seony> 차라리 SSD가 낫겠군요
<samahui> 대용량을 원한다면 그냥 저속이지만 안정적이고 조용한 놈으로
<samahui> 안정적이고 조용한 놈이 훨씬 좋아요. 메인으로 쓰는게 아니라면...
<Seony> 이번에는 와이프 한국행 때문에 돈을 너무 많이 썼으니... 올해 크리스마스 선물로 요구해야겟네요 ㅋ
<Seony> 하드디스크냐, 모니터냐...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 크리스마스 선물로 요구하다가.. 다이아반지나 목걸이 요구하시면 어쩌시려고요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요. 어차피 그런 선물은 사줄 돈이 없다는걸 자기가 더 잘알거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하드디스크나 모니터야 뭐 비싸봐야 20만원 미만이잖아요
<samahui> 글고보니 예전에 쓰던 노트북 하드는 여친님께서 선물해 주셨던 거군요.
<samahui> 어이쿠... 그걸 동생 줘버렸다고 말했는데... 어쩐지 기분이 묘하길래 왜그런가 생각했는데... 선물이였군요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> Seony님 말씀 안들었으면 기억도 못하고 있을뻔 했네요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 뭐하나 아부용품 구입해다 받쳐야 겠네요.
<Seony> Acer에서 나오는 모니터는 가격이 상당히 저렴해서 사달라고 해도 무리가 없겠네요...
<Seony> 음.. 근데 하드디스크 가격에 비하면 아부용품 살만한게 별로 없지 않아요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그게 문제이지만...
<samahui> 니트같은거 겨울에 잘입으니
<samahui> 백화점에서 질러야 겠네요
<Seony> 이에는 이, 눈에는 눈... 외장하드 예쁜거 하나 사주세요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 안그래도 ssd 기존꺼 빼서 외장하드 만들어 줬어요
<samahui> 용량은 좀 작지만.. 속도가 빨라서 잘쓰더군요.
<Seony> 음... SSD면 차라리 그냥 메인하드로 조립을 해주시는게 낫잖아요
<Seony> USB면 빨라봐야 30메가인데...
<samahui> 3.0방식도 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> e_sata도 지원하고요
<samahui> 케이스 좋은거 쓰면 속도야 뽑죠
<Seony> 오... 놋북이 새거군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아! 노트북도 사줬죠
<samahui> 타블릿도 하나 사줬고
<samahui> 아이티 인생에 끌어들이고 있어요
<Seony> 나중에 결혼하시면 2배로 뽑아드세요.
<samahui> 재미있는게 이친구가 저랑 동문인지라
<Seony> 저는 와이프한테 결혼하고나서 이랫어요 "왜 여자만 선물을 받아야돼?" ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 으앜
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그래서 기념일 되면 저도 선물 달라고 요구합니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 연말이라 모임이 겁나게 잦네요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 왜 여자만 선물을 받아야되 라고 말 못해요
<samahui> 저 잘사주거든요
<DarkCircle> 오늘도 비공식 우분투 모임이 (먼산)
<samahui> 이것저것 잘사다 줘요
<DarkCircle> 아 공식이네요
<Seony> 오... 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 옷부터 컴용품
<samahui> 가끔 먹을꺼라던지
<razGon_web> 결혼하면 사주면 안됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 오늘은 민산연 합동 행사인가 그럴거예요
<razGon_web> 버릇나빠져욧
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 결혼 전부터도 안해줬어요. 그래서 아예 기대도 안합니다
<samahui> 결혼하고 자주 사주고 싶어도 결혼하면 경제권을 가져간다고 협박해서
<samahui> 사달라고 해야할 판이예요
<DarkCircle> 사실 결혼하면 돈은 다 마누라꺼죠 =3
<DarkCircle> 내가 돈을 벌어도 내돈이 아니야~
<samahui> 하지만 절대로 돈은 제가 관리할겁니당
<DarkCircle>  (다만 내가 빼돌리는 검은돈만 빼고)
<Seony> 경제권은 넘기되, 결제권은 갖고계세요.
<Seony> 혹시 모르거든요. 뒷돈 빼돌릴지...
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 실제로 그런 사람 봤어요.
<samahui> 통장은 주되
<Seony> 이혼하기로 마음 먹고 3년에 걸쳐서 아파트 한채를 빼돌렸어요
<samahui> 카드와 도장은 가지고 잇어라? 인가요?
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 헉!
<DarkCircle> 통장도 두세개정도는 거치게 만들어야죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 연봉을 모르게 필터링을 해야 =3
<Seony> 제 주위에서 실제로 봤기 때문에, 결제권은 넘기면 안된다는 얘기입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네 돈세탁 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 월급통장 따로 있고 거기서 다시 일반통장 두개로 분산되게 해놨어요
<samahui> 이미 오래전에
<DarkCircle> 결제권은 넘기지 않는 대신 결정권은 넘기면 큰거 지르고 싶을때 어느정도 자제(<-가 맞나요?)를 할 수 있죠
<samahui> 그리고 월급통장 보여줄때는 그중 하나만 보여주죠
<Seony> 요즘 통장이 없는 계좌도 있더라구요. 그런걸로 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 결혼하면 사실 고마운건 돈을 막쓰는건 최소한 막을 수 있다는거.
<samahui> 월급 통장 넘기고 도장과 카드만 가지고 있는게 정답이네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 결혼 하면 막쓰는거 막을 수 있을지 몰라도.. 전 어짜피 노트북 구입빼고는 막쓰는게 없는지라...
<DarkCircle> 남자는 원래 단순하쟎아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 장난감하고 수트 한벌에 시계 만년필만 있으면 되는 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네. 한국은 금융실명제법 때문에 아무리 배우자건 형제자매건 다 필요없어요. 무조건 본인만 가능하죠..
<DarkCircle> 장난감이 좀 비싸다는게 문제지만
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 예) 카오디오, 전자기기, 그리고 비싼것들 (만년필 시계 등)
<samahui> 그 장난감이 카메라 오디오 차로 가면
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 컴퓨터만 하는 사람들은, 진짜 그래도 그나마 나은 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 다행이 차는 사고 크게 난 이후로 처다도 안보고
<Seony> 컴퓨터 좋은거 하나만 잇으면 만사 오케이잖아요
<samahui> 오디오는 좋아라 하지만... 오디오보다 음악을 좋아하는지라...
<samahui> 흠.. 카메라가 문제네요.. 찍히는건 싫어하는데 찍는건 좋아라해서
<samahui> 다행이 이것도 한번 사면 오래오래 망가질때까지 인 편이라...
<samahui> 어쩌다 한번 큰 지출...
<DarkCircle> 카메라는 바디야 그냥 풀바디 정도까진 ... 용서가 될거 같기도 한데
<samahui> 역시 노트북만 조심하면 되네요
<DarkCircle> 렌즈는 아마 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 렌즈 사려고 하면 갖다 버리라고 할거 같 ..
<samahui> 노트북은 새로 나오면 우선 구입 사용... 다시 판매
<samahui> 가끔 소장
<DarkCircle> 렌즈가 좀 쓸만한게 20~30만원 막 이래버리니까 ...
<samahui> 렌즈 그래도 기종 맞춰사면 하나로 돌려쓰기 가능해서
<samahui> 렌즈 100단워까지 가던데요
<Seony> 인텔에서 코어 i 시리즈 이후 뭐가 나올지는 모르겠지만, 아마도 코어 i 시리즈에서 한동안 머문다면, 지금 제 놋북으로도 한 4년은 아직 더 쓸 듯 싶네요..
<samahui> 저도 이번에 엘리트북 비싸게 산이유가
<DarkCircle> 네 100단위도 흔히(?)말하는 기본스펙(?)이죠 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 3년은 써야지 인데...
<samahui> 과연 그리될지...
<Seony> 옛날에 누구한테 들은 얘긴데, 인텔에서는 이미 한 10년 전에 128비트 CPU 설계를 다 끝냈는데, 그동안 투자된 연구비,, 인건비 등등을 뽑아내기 위해서 모든 제품들을 천천히 출시한다고 하더라구요...
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 인텔은 외계인 잡아놓고 그 고문기술이 발전에 따라 제품 나오는거 아닌가요?
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이번에 크게 발전한 고문 기술로 i시리즈 뽑았다는 소문이...
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 코어 i 시리즈 뽑아낸 외계인은 폐기처분 당한거군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 다음 고문기술로 새로운 통합칩셋이 나올꺼예요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 저쪽은 로그아웃 ㅋ
<samahui_tp> 일좀해야겠네요. 나중에 다시 오겠습니다 ^^ 잠시 잠수 ~~~
<JukDol2> 좋은 아침입미다.
<JukDol2> 청소 하느냐고 시간이 후딱 갔네요.
<JukDol2> DarkCircle: 젠투 설치 할때요, / 하고 SWAP 만 나누어도 되나요? 어디서는 /, /boot, SWAP 으로 나누라고 하더라고요.
<JukDol2> 저는 무개념 초보니까 그냥 /  하고 SWAP 만 나누면 안될까요?
<yemharc> 스왑 없어도 되요
<Seony> 아직도 파티션 나누는 부분에...
<Seony> yemharc: 무료행사 중이에요. http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/smart-office-2/id504520620?mt=8
<yemharc>  /boot를 따로 떼어내는건 혹시라도 시스템에 문제가 생겼을때 복구를 편하게 하기 위해서일 뿐이고요
<jyp_cloud> 랩탑에 리눅스를 쓰는데
<yemharc> Seony: 요건 뭔가요?
<jyp_cloud> 대기 모드랑 최대절전모드가 작동을 잘 하지않네요
<jyp_cloud> 으으..
<Seony> yemharc: MS-Office 호환앱이에요
<JukDol2> 헐..스왑도 없이 그냥 / 만 해도 되는군요.
<yemharc> 북미 한정인가보군요
<yemharc> 스왑은 필수가 아닙니다
<JukDol2> 저 처럼 초보에 데스크탑용으로 쓰는 사람이라면 굳이 /, /boot, SWAP 나눌 필요 없이 그냥 / 만 나눠도 되겠군요.
<JukDol2> 아...
<JukDol2> 대부분의 메뉴얼에 스왑을 잡아서 필수 인줄 알았습니다.
<JukDol2> 스왑은 뭐에 쓰는 건가요?
<JukDol2> SWAP
<Seony> 근데 스왑은 있긴 있어야할텐데...
<JukDol2> 찾아보니 교환? 교체?
<yemharc> 일단 개인 시스템에선 필요할 일이 사실상 없고
<jyp_cloud> 스왑있어야해요
<yemharc> 정히 필요하다면 스왑파일로 대체하면 되요
<jyp_cloud> 메모리가 차고넘치는게 아니라면..
<JukDol2> 메모리는 8기가 입니다.
<yemharc> 그럼 뺴세요
<JukDol2> 아무래도 스왑이 있어야 겠죠?
<Seony> 빼도 되겠네요. 램 8기가면...
<JukDol2> 디아블로3 돌려야 해요.
<JukDol2> 과선배가 "난, 우분투 에서 디아3 한다." 라고 자랑 하더라고요.
<jyp_cloud> 스왑 있는편이 나아요.
<yemharc> 없어도 된다니까요
<Seony> 마지못해 1기가 정도는 잡아주는게 좋긴 하죠
<jyp_cloud> 스왑 파일로하면 전체 구조에서 FS처리가 부하가 걸려서 좋지못해요
<jyp_cloud> 스왑 파티션 만드세요 특별한 이유가 있는게 아니면 =3
<JukDol2> 그래서 "선배, 그럼 전 선배가 알려준 젠투에 디아3 돌리겠습니다. 양주 쏘세요. 콜??" 에 선배가 " 콜~ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 니가,ㅋㅋㅋ 아낙, 존내 웃ㅋㅋㅋㅋ"
<JukDol2> 그래서
<JukDol2> 저 요즘 혈안이 되었어요.
<Seony> 젠투에 디아3 안돌아갈 거 같은데요
<JukDol2> 우분투 랑 많이 다른가 봐..요?>>
<JukDol2> 헐...
<JukDol2> 못돌리면 제가 쏘기로 했는데..ㅠㅠ
<jyp_cloud> 우분투에서 됬으면 젠투에서도 될꺼에요
<JukDol2> 양주를...ㅎㄷㄷ
<JukDol2> ^_______________^
<JukDol2> 다..해.엥입니다.
<JukDol2> 휴~~
<Seony> 하긴, 우분투에서 됐으면 젠투에서도 되긴 하겠지만...
<Seony> 조냉 삽질해야할텐데...
<Seony> 올해 안으로는 어려워보이는데요... ㅋ
<JukDol2> 이미 각오 하고 있습니다.
<JukDol2> ㅎㄷㄷ
<JukDol2> 이런...그렇군요...
<JukDol2> 그래도 해봐야죠.
<Seony> 지금 파티션까지 오는 것만 며칠째이신데요 ㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> 올해 가 아닌 12월 24일 전에 미션 완료 한다고 했는데요.
<JukDol2> 이거...무식한게 용감하다고
<JukDol2> 용감하게 양주 쏴야 겠네요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 젠투에서 베이스 시스템 컴파일이야 수월하게 되지만, X부터는 정말 스트레스 엄청날 겁니다..
<Seony> 중간중간에 계속 패키지 컴파일 에러나는데, 왜 에러나는지도 모르겠고, 에러메시지는 무슨 외계어 같고...
<JukDol2> 컴파일...이런건 잘 모르겠고요. 그냥 바이너리로 다 설치 하면 안되나요? 최적화가 목적이 아니라 게임 돌려서 양주 얻어 먹는게 목적이....
<yemharc> 젠투가 바이너리 제공하던가요?
<JukDol2> 모..몰라요.
<Seony> 아마 할껄요.
<JukDol2> 스테이지 뭐시기니 나눠 있던데요...그거에 따라
<JukDol2> 뭐 어쩌고 하는데용...
<Seony> 바이너리는 스테이지가 필요없는데..
<JukDol2> 음...그렇군요.
<JukDol2> 설치 테스트 해보다가 지난주에는 fail
<JukDol2> 그런데 그 과정에서 이거저거 알아낸게 많아요.
<JukDol2> 정리가 아직 안되긴 했지만..ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 저 나름대로는 무언가 많이 안듯해서 뿌듯 합니다.
<JukDol2> 학점과 관계가 없다는게 문제지만...ㅠㅠ
<jyp_cloud> 못한거란 생각마시고 고고!
<jyp_cloud> *할거란
<JukDol2> 학점과 바꾼 젠투 리눅스.
<JukDol2> 아..솔직히 이야기 하면 양주와 바꾼 이 맞겠네요.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> Seony: 아이폰5 야간촬영은 좀 사기네요 (......)
<Seony> 왜요?
<yemharc> http://deepers.net/wp-content/uploads/121118_iphone5_review_18.jpg
<yemharc> 아이폰5 / 겔3 / 겔노2
<yemharc> 전부 플래쉬 없이 초점만
<yemharc> .........
<Seony> 헐...
<yemharc> 아니 저걸 어떻게 받아들여야........
<Seony> 저도 사진을 찍을 줄 모르지만, 제가 DSLR 들고 찍은 것보다 제 와이프가 아이폰4 들고 찍은게 더 잘나왔더라구요...
<yemharc> 아뇨 그, 사진품질보정(?)같은건 그렇다 쳐도 말이죠
<yemharc> 똑같이 플래쉬 없음인데 저 말도 안되는 광량은........
<yemharc> 거기다 저게 그 광량보정 해주는 HDR도 아니고요
<yemharc> .......
<Seony> 광량은 정말... 이해가 안갈 정도긴 하네요
<yemharc> 이번 아이맥도 그렇고 얘들도 우주선 주웠나.......
<Seony> 외계인 고문설이 아니라, 우주선을 주웠을거라는 썰이군요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 일단 그 1세대는 인텔이죠
<yemharc> ...
<yemharc> 2세대는 엔비디아
<yemharc> 잉텔 : "35나노 공정으로 코어 12개를 때려밖았습니다!!"
<yemharc> N당 : "겨우 12개로 어딜! 우린 1200개다!"
<yemharc> 사과 : "빛이 있으라~" (응?!)
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 우주선을 주워서 그거 타고온 외계인을 고문하고 있다는게 정설입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 잠시 외출합니다...
<JukDol2> 우주선에서...외계인이...내려와...하는....말...
<JukDol2> 빵상??
<markers> 안녕핫에ㅛ
<markers> 안녕하세요 ~_~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<markers> 밤샘 하고 정신 이제 겨우 챙겻네요 ;;
<markers> 아 연구실에서 컴퓨터 견적 내고 있는데 학교 지정 업체에다가 물건 사야되는데 OS 무조건 윈도우 딸려서 사야된다는 규정이 있네요 -_-..........
<samahui> 정품문제 발생을 막기 위해서죠
<JukDol2> 졸려요. 오늘 아침엔 청소
<JukDol2> 겨우 점심 조금 먹고
<JukDol2> 시간이 나는데
<JukDol2> 졸려요. ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> 여보세요~
<JukDol2> 거기 누구 없어.
<JukDol2> (노래 가사임)
<JukDol2> (반말 아님)
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ
<JukDol2> genkernel all
<JukDol2> 때려 놓고 정신 놓고 기다리는 중입니다.
<JukDol2> 아..
<JukDol2> 뭔진 모르겠는데
<JukDol2> genkernel all
<JukDol2> 중간에 그냥 죽어 버리네요. 메세지도 없...
<yemharc> 믕...
<bluedusk> http://www.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&xfrom=search^prd&prdNo=587518732
<bluedusk> 이런거 괜츰할까요?
<bluedusk> 모니터 받침대 겸용 독서대 라는데
<Seony> 싼맛에 살만하네요
<jasonjang> LTNC all~
<Seony> jasonjang: 안녕하세요. 무쟈~게 오랫만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> jasonjang: 안녕하세요. 무지하게 오랬만에 뵙습니다. (__)
<jasonjang> 하하하, 반갑습니다, 써니님. 불더스크님은 3일전에 뵀지만...
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 그래서 오랬만이라고..ㅠ
<jasonjang> 옙. me 2
<bluedusk> 아 이제 하와이도 겨울이겠네요??
<Seony> 네. 쫌 추워요
<Seony> 겨울이라기보단 우기죠 ㅎㅎ
<JukDol2> 아...영어만 되면
<JukDol2> 저도 다른 나라 가서 살고 파요.
<bluedusk> 영어만 되면
<Seony> 저도 미국 오기 전에 토익 점수가 420점이었어요...
<bluedusk> 안되면 공부하면되죠
<bluedusk> 누군 태어나면서부터 영어 잘했을까요..;
<JukDol2> 영어는 개뿔 생활영어 수업 신청 했다가, 교수가 말 걸어서 얼어 버린뒤 미련을 버렷지요.
<bluedusk> 전 100점도 안나왔떤듯..; 수능때 본 영어 시험이 마지막
<bluedusk> 토익시험 한번 봐볼까. .몇점이나 나오는지.;
<Seony> 설마요. 토익은 아무리 공부를 못해도 400이상은 나와요.
<Seony> 한국 인문계 고등학교 졸업자 수준이면...
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 토익시험봤는데 점수 잘나오면 어카지..-_-;
<Seony> 요즘 기업 입사기준이 토익 700점 맞죠?
<bluedusk> 글세요 전 토익점수 안보는데 입사를해버려서..;
<bluedusk> 대부분 700정도 컷하는거 같긴 하던데요
<bluedusk> 쩝 외쿡애들 말하는거 좀 천천히 말하면 알아먹겠는데.. 솰라솰라 말해버리면 못알아먹겠여요..
<bluedusk> 앞에 들은말 처리 하는동안 뒤에 들을말들이 drop처리됨..;
<Seony> 듣기/말하기가 어렵긴 하죠...
<JukDol2> 그냥 외국인 앞에 있으면 프리징이 되어 버려서...
<JukDol2> 외국인에 여자에 이쁘면 정신줄 놔요.
<Seony> 그건, 원어민 어학원 한두달 다니면 고쳐져요
<JukDol2> 외국인에 남자면 관심을 끊고요.
<bluedusk> 그리고 아이패드에서 시리 지원된다길래
<bluedusk> 시리랑 미쿡말로 대화해보려했는데
<bluedusk> 시리가 제말 못알아먹음..-_-;
<bluedusk> (나쁜시리...ㅠ)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그게 얼마 동안은 주인의 발음에 익숙해지는 기간이 있따던데요..
<bluedusk> 음
<JukDol2> 시리는 딱 두번 써보고 여적 그냥 그대로 쓰지 않는 기능이 되어 버렸네요.
<bluedusk> 자꾸 말하면 알아먹으려나..;~_~
<JukDol2> 아이 니즈 커피 라고 했더니, 커피도 못알아 들어 줘서..ㅠㅠ
<JukDol2> 내 혓바닥에 빠다가 안발라 져서 그렇구나..싶어서
<JukDol2> 그 뒤로는 안쓰다가,
<JukDol2> 한국어 지원때 써보고...여기서도 잘 몬알아 들어 먹어서..
<JukDol2> 그냥 안쓰는 쓸데 없는 기능인데 들어가 있는 기능으로 전락
<kkimlabs> 음... 이기회에 영어를 제대로 공부해보시는겁니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JukDol2> ㅋㅋㅋ 그럴까도 했는데요, 고질적인 이넘의 발음 문제는 정말 학원을 다녀야 겠더라고요.
<JukDol2> 문벋도 개판이라서 쓰기는 중딩수준도 못미치고요.
<kkimlabs> 근데 진짜 발음은 잘 안고쳐지는듯
<JukDol2> 문법요. 읽기는 그냥저냥 아는 단어만 읽고, 대충 발음기호 대로 읽기는하지만, 모르는 단어가 많다는거.
<JukDol2> 단어라도 많이 알고 있으면 "조금 더 하면 나도 될지도 모르는데?" 인데...
<JukDol2> 자신감이 -213023%
<Seony> 저는 발음은 계속 연습하니까 고쳐지는데, 리스닝은 여전히 잘 안되요..
<bluedusk> Seony: 리스닝정말 힘든거 같아요..;
<Seony> 페이퍼건 말하기건 어떻게든 하겟는데, 듣는건 정말 안되더라구요
<bluedusk> 무슨 지렁이 기어가는듯한 .. 뭐가 구분이 되야 알아먹지..ㅠ
<Seony> bluedusk: 자기가 말하는 것만큼 들린다고는 하더라구요...
<JukDol2> 그냥 제가 태어난 한국이 가장 편한나라네요. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Seony: 그렇군요.;말하는것 만큼.;
<Seony> 그러고보니 오늘 워킹데드 7화 나왔겠군요..
<Seony> 이제 여긴 밤 기온이, 선풍기를 틀면 추운 날씨가 됐네요...
<bluedusk> ....
<bluedusk> 여긴 밤기온이, 선풍기를 틀면 미친놈 소리 들을 날씨가 됐는데..;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 날씨가 좋은데 사는만큼 감수해야하는 불편함도 있죠...
<samahui> 밤기온 뿐만 아니라 한낮에도 선풍기는... 머리 말릴때만 씁니다.
<samahui> 워데 7화 다봤습니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 미드 보시는군요
<samahui> 전 빅뱅이론이랑 크리미널마이드랑 슈퍼네추럴 NCIS 워킹데드 왕좌의게임 까지 보고 있습니다. 여친님이 보셔서 다운받고 자막받아서 보여주거나 가끔 자막 없으면 만들고 있습니다. ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 워킹데드만 봐요..
<samahui> 전 빅뱅이론만 제가 보는거고
<samahui> 다 여친님이 보세요
<samahui> 그래서 결국 주말에 만나면 몰아서 다 보게 되죠 ㅜㅜ
<JukDol2> 수업 들어 갑니다. 즐거운 하루 되셔요~~~~
<samahui> 5시 수업이라... 대학때 절때로 듣고 싶지 않았던 수업시간이군요.
<samahui> 이상하게 전 늦은 수업은 들어가기 싫더라고요
<razGon_web> 넷북하나 건졌습니다.
<razGon_web> 단, 하드가 고장난게 함정.
<razGon_web> 하드디스크 고장난것의 폐기는 어떻게 하십니까?
<razGon_web> 한 두어개 됩니다만.....
<samahui> 전 자료가 중요한거였던 하드라면... 부셔버립니다.
<samahui> 안전재일
<samahui> 분해해서 디스크 자체를 가루가 되도록 조각조각 부셔줍니다.
<samahui> 그나저나 득탬 축하드립니다.
<razGon_web> 그랬으면 좋겠지만. 하드에서 얻어지는 게 없습니다.
<razGon_web> 하나. 자석큰거 얻어지려나요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아니 넷북이요 득템이요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하드는 살릴수 없을때는 역시 부숴버리는게 최고죠 ㅋ
<samahui> 벌써 6시가 다되가네요
<Seony> 놋북하드 남는게 2개 있는데.. 드릴 수 없어서 아쉽네요
<razGon_web> Seony: 아쉽군요. 하와이로 점프해야 되나요?ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 안쓰는 320기가 하나랑 200기가 하나씩 해서 두개 있거든요...
<Seony> 아내의 남편 빨리 죽이는 방법에 대한 책이 있네요 http://v.daum.net/link/28186411
<samahui> 몇가지가 와닫는건... 왜일까요? ㅋㅋㅋ 농담이고 저렇게 하면 진짜 빨리 죽기는 하겠네요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 저녁 먹고 와서 계속 일해야 겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<autowiz2012> 저도 저녁 먹으러 갔다와서 하던일 계속해야 할듯...
<samahui> 맛있게 드세요
<samahui> 전 이만 ~ 나중에 다시 올게요
<markers_> 맥에 대해서 좀 잘 아시는분 ~_~
<autowiz2012> 밥 먹고 왔어요.
<Seony> 오랫만에 디아블로 좀 했는데, 역시 그냥 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> markers_: 여기 채널에 맥유저들 많잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 2시에 나갔는데 이제야...
<Seony> 10불짜리 아이튠즈 스토어 기프트카드 하나 받았는데, 뭐 살만한 툴이 없네요..
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 아침에는 노란색으로 뜨던 위키피디아 메시지가, 이제는 빨간색으로 뜨네요.
<Seony> 조만간 위키 망하지 않을까 걱정되는군요...
<yemharc> 위키 메세지가 뭔가요?
<Seony> 그냥 en.wikipedia.org 가보세요
<Seony> 요약하자면,
<Seony> 위키피디아는 비영리회사이고 전 세계에서 5번째로 큰 사이트이고 매월 450 mil 유저가 방문하는데 재정적으로 어려움을 겪고잇으니까 도와달라는 얘기에요..
<yemharc> 아, 도네이션 말하시는거군요
<Seony> 네... 글쵸... 기부 좀 해달라는 얘기인데, 이게 영문 위키에만 뜨더라구요..
<markers_> 아아... 또 졸다가 깻네요
<markers_> 맥 이번에 사용할거 같은데 맥에 대해서 좀 알아볼려면 어떻게 해야되나 싶어서
<Seony> 네이버에 있는 맥쓰사라는 까페도 유명하고, 클리앙 맥당도 유명해요...
<Seony> 맥쓰사에 아무래도 좀 매뉴얼 같은 것들이 많죠..
<yemharc> 그냥 쓰면 되는거 아닌가요 ㅇㅅㅇ...
<markers_> 맥을 전혀 사용해 본 경험이 없어서...하다 못해 아이폰도 안 써봣어요 -ㅅ-; 경험 0
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 제가 드릴만한 팁이라면
<yemharc> 스페이스랑 옵션키 두개만 잘 쓰면 되더군요
<Seony> 저는 스페이스보단 익스포제
<Seony> 제 경우는 스페이스는 아예 안써요
<Seony> 화면 넘나드는게 눈에 안들어오니까 불편하더라구요..
<yemharc> Seony: 미리보기요 ㅎ
<Seony> 그건 진리잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<markers_> 이번에 연구실 컴퓨터 배분하는데 맥 컴퓨터 있는거 하나 배당 받을거 같은데 이거 갖고 또 해매일거 같아서..
<imsu> 안녕하세요`!~!
<markers_> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> LTNC imsu~
<imsu> markers_: jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<imsu> 오랜만입니다 ~^^
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<imsu> yemharc: 노 퇴근? ㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 오랫만여요. 예밀님도...
<yemharc> jasonjang: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> imsu: 슬슬(?) 가려구요
<yemharc> 요것만 하고 (. . .)
<imsu> jasonjang: 잘 지내셨어요?
<yemharc> jasonjang: 이번달 모임에 왜 그리 일찍 가셨나요 ;ㅁ;
<jasonjang> 엥? 오셨어요? 못 봤네....요. 먼저 좀 아는 척 해 주시지....ㅋ
<jasonjang> imsu, 예. 저 잘~
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ. 저도 세미나 끝나고서야 봤는데 분도님하고 이것저것 상의하시더라구요
<jasonjang> 에구..그랬군요. 내가 봤으면 내 먼저 아는 척 했을껀데, 정말로 못봤었어요. 미안 ^~
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 괜찮습니다 :)
<yemharc> 12월달엔 오시나요?
<jasonjang> maybe ?! ㅎ
<yemharc> 앞 세글자만 떼 주시면 되겠군요
<jasonjang> 하하하
<imsu> 뿌잉뿌잉~
<markers_> 이번에 너무 달려버렷어요 정말 ㅋㅋㅋ
<markers_> 일요일에 정신 못 챙겨서 힘들엇다능.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<markers_> 맥주 잔을 대충 10잔 넘게 마신거 같아요 토욜에 ㅋㅋㅋ 덕규님덕에 재밋게 마셧네요
<jasonjang> markers_, 혹시 이 체널에 장태희 님...도 있어요?
<yemharc> 장실장은 IRC는 안 들어와요
<jasonjang> ok THX
<DarkCircle> 죽돌이님은 낮에만 들어오시네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 헬로우~
<DarkCircle> imsu / Hell + low
<imsu> DarkCircle: 아 죽것네 ㅋㅋ python 에다가 c 연동할 줄 아심? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 자꾸 에러가 나 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 글쎄요 해본적이 없어서 ..
<DarkCircle> 방법은 있는거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 반대는 해봤었나 ...
<imsu> swig 인가 이거 했는데;;;;끄응////// 계속 컴파일 에러가 나니까 돌겠네 ㅋㅋ
<markers_> 살아 계시는분 있으신간용;;'
<imsu> 예이~!~!~!
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Kolay> hi
<jasonjang> Kolay, 혹시 버지냐 거주하는?
<markers_> 혹시 MFC 좀 하시는분 계씨나요 -_-
<Kolay> 딴사람일듯. 누가 있기는 했던 기억이 납니다.
<markers_> 미치고 환장하겟네요... msdn에 나온대로 그대로 한거 같은데 다 안되니 이거 머....어떻게 해야될지 감도 안 잡히네..
<markers_> 같은 문제로 5시간 붙잡고 있는 모습을 보니 아흑 ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> 아...실례, Kolay
<Kolay> 괜찮습니다.
 * jasonjang is away: 
<Kolay> 애러의 유형이 뭔지요?
<markers_> 에러가 나오는게 아니라 동작해야되는 방식으로 동작을 안해요....
<Kolay> 넹.
<markers_> http://msdn.microsoft.com/ko-kr/library/5z8dxz39(v=vs.80).aspx  여기서 나오는 예제를 보고서 MFC 메뉴 상태보고서 선택 되었으면 되게 아니면 아니게 되게끔 하는데 전혀 동작을 안하네요;;
<Kolay> 우선 GetMenu를 좀 봐야할것 같습니다.
<imsu> 우왕~ mfc 당~~ ㅡ.ㅡ; 하나도 모름 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 아는게 없네 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Kolay> mfc가 objc와 비슷하다더니 별로 그렇지 않네요.
<cai_> imsu: python에서 c library 사용은 cython 쓰시면 댑니당
<razGon_Web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Web> 추운 아침입니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<hblee> 안녕하시와요
<hblee> 추적추적 비가 왔다 안왔다가 하네요..ㅎㅎ 다들 좋은하루 보내세요!
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침 입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-28
<samahui> 갑자기 번개치고 비가 몰아치는군요.
<nanun> 좋은 아침입니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 몰랐는데 페러렐즈는 부트캠프를 불러다 쓸 수 있군요
<Seony> vmware도 될껄요
<yemharc> VM은 그 vmplayer던가요? 그것만 써봐서요 (최근 4년 정도)
<Seony> vm을 한 2년 쓰다 이제 패럴을 한 2년 써보니까 확실히 비교되는게, 패럴에서는 안되는 게 좀 있어요..
<yemharc> 어떤 차이가 나던가요?
<Seony> 예를 들면 usb 프린터라던가 인터넷 뱅킹 등등 잘 안되더라구요...
<Seony> 오픈인디아나 151버전 설치도 안되고...
<Seony> 제 레이저 프린터기가 맥에서 지원이 안되다보니 윈도우가 필요하거든요. 근데 패럴 띄워도 인쇄가 안되네요..
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 뱅킹은 확실히...
<Seony> 한 1년 후에 vmware에서 업그레이드 할인하면 갈아타봐야겠어요..
<yemharc> 근데 어차피 전 우리은행이라 윈도우만 되면 오픈뱅킹 가능해서요 (라니 거의 괴변수준)
<yemharc> ....오픈뱅킹인데 윈도우가 아니면 안됩니다 맙소사
<Seony> ㅎ
<Seony> 어제 콜옵듀티4 맥앱스토어에서 세일하는거 살까말까 살까말까 한시간 고민하다 안샀어요 ㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 게임은 정말 "재밌겠다" 싶은거 아니면 좀 그렇죠
<Seony> 가격은 싼데, 과연 사서 할만한지... 인터넷에서 리뷰 읽어보고 해도 잘 모르겠더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음..... 그냥 게임이 아니라 영화에요
<Seony> 앱스토어 보면 멀티가 안된다는 글도 많고..
<Seony> 아.. 영화...
<Seony> 어쩌면 제 스타일에 더 잘맞겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 클리어 하고나면 "아 게임 재밌었다" 가 아니라 "영화 잘 봤다" 같은 느낌
<Seony> 주어진 스토리와 정해진 경로만 따라가면 끝나는 게임인거군요
<yemharc> 인터렉티브한 요소가 많아서 단순 스크린샷만 봐선 잘 몰라요
<yemharc> 거의 그런 식이긴 해요
<Seony> 사실 제가 FPS를 별로 안좋아하긴 해요.
<yemharc> 근데 그 전장의 분위기? 같은걸 되게 잘 살려놨거든요
<Seony> 좀 답답하더라구요..
<yemharc> 난이도 제일 쉬운걸로 해도 얻는 재미는 똑같아요
<yemharc> FPS 매니아가 아니라면요
<Seony> 아.. .그렇군요...
<yemharc> FPS매니아들이야 쏘는 재미로 하는거니까요
<yemharc> 근데 그냥 "영화" 보는데 스트레스 받을 필요는 없잖아요
<Seony> 음... 사서 해봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 여튼 FPS에 애초에 거부감이 있는게 아니라면 저는 추천하는 편입니다
<Seony> 예전에 레인보우식스를 사서 멀티를 해봤는데, 한 3게임 해보고서 왜 죽는지도 모를 순삭을 당하고 나서 느꼈죠 "아 이건 내가 할 게임이 아니구나" ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 근데 콜옵은 2가 절정이라는게 함정......
<yemharc> 지금 스토어에 있는게 COD:MW1인데
<yemharc> 2에서는 "이놈들 1은 연습용이었구나!" 하게되요
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요... 일단 질렀습니다. 어차피 기프트카드 받은 걸로 사는거라 부담이 없거든요..
<yemharc> Seony: 요게 2의 한 부분인데, 더도말고 첫부분 3분만 봐보시면 제가 왜 추천하는지, 왜 영화라고 하는지 아실겁니다.
<yemharc> http://ourblog.tistory.com/997
<Seony> 오 그렇군요.ㅣ 지금 재생 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 맥 프로 업그레이드 모델이 나오려나보네요
<Seony> 맥프로는 나올 때 되긴 했죠
<yemharc> 이번 10.8.3 dev에 라데온 7000시리즈 드라이버가 포함되어 있답니다
<yemharc> (하이엔드 모델 그래픽카드)
<yemharc> 영상은 보셨나요?
<Seony> 다 봤습니다. 완전 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저런 인터렉티브 요소가 게임 전체에 깔려 있어서 스샷이나 리뷰글만으로는 알 수가 없어요
<yemharc> 그리고 저런 연출들때문에 "영화"라고들 하는거구요
<yemharc> 근데 저 영상은 2...
<yemharc> 1은 저것보단 조금 약합니다만... 그래도 재밌어요
<Seony> 네. 진짜 연출이 영화같네요
<Seony> 모던워페어 말고 블랙옵스는 또 다른건가봐요
<yemharc> 아뇨 똑같이 모던워페어인데
<yemharc> 일종의 외전? 같은거에요
<Seony> 아...
<razGon_Web> http://www.facebook.com/events/466388236737962/
<razGon_Web> 이거 아세요?ㅎ
<razGon_Web> 대단하군요.
<razGon_Web> Seony: 저 멘붕상테입니다..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 아 이거군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 완전 멘붕...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이게 뭔데요?
<yemharc> 솔로 남녀들이 한강끼고 모여서 노는?
<razGon_Web> 임무수행중....ㅠㅠ 격침됨.ㅠ
<Seony> razGon_Web, 카라칼이요?
<Seony> yemharc: 인원 보니까 한두명이 아닌갑네요
<yemharc> 현재 이벤트 진행자들 비공식 집계로는 2~3천 정도라고 하더라구요
<yemharc> 근데 행사 당일 되면 또 모르죠
<yemharc> 이미 집회신고서 같은것도 다 낸 상태에요
<Seony> 헐... 진짜 하는게 맞는거군요
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> Seony: 예 카라칼요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 저런... 언제 박살내셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 캡슐만 남기고..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Web> 어제요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Web> 아웅... rig도 붙어있었는데..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 미션이 어려웠었나봐요..
<Seony> 카라칼 정도는 다시 구입하고도 남을만큼 돈 있으실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 아니요. 전투중인데 아이가 갑자기 넘어져서 그거 보고 났더니..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아...
<razGon_Web> 그러긴 한데 아깝잖아요...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 전투중 한눈을 파셔서..
<razGon_Web> 멘붕상태..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Web> 아니요. 워프눌렀는데. 갑자기 손실이 더커지더니 펑~!
<Seony> 스킬이 되시면, 바로 드레이크 주문 들어가세요
<razGon_Web> 아.. 그래도 될거 같은데. 뭐 걸리지 않을까요?
<razGon_Web> 출입제한 같은거요.
<Seony> 드레이크랑 각종 피팅 모듈들 정보 보시고 스킬 모자란게 있는지 전부 체크해봐야죠..
<Seony> 보통 2렙에서 드레이크 못타게 하는 미션이 있긴 있거든요.
<Seony> 근데 3렙 올라가는 스탠딩은 금방 쌓으니까 2렙에서 조금만 버티시면 되요
<razGon_Web> 그거야  kestal로.
<Seony> 케스트랄도 저번에 터뜨리지 않으셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 있어요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> 터진건 cormorant.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러면 바로 드레이크 넘어가면 되겠네요
<razGon_Web> 옙
<Seony> 드레이크 타시면, 한눈을 파셔도 아마 기스도 안날 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Web> Seony: 예ㅃ.
<razGon_Web> 갑자기 희망이 솟네요.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Web> 그래도 카라칼. 좋았엇는데..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 헐... 가장 가까운 업데이트 서버를 잡았더니.. 일본서버를 잡는군요.
<DarkCircle> 속도면에서 일본서버가 빨라서 그런게 아닐까요?
<samahui> 그럴까요?
<samahui> 간만에 업데이트 해주려 했더니
<DarkCircle> 가끔 그런 경우가 있던데 지리적으로 가깝다고 해서 항상 빠른건 아니더군요
<samahui> ubuntu-desktop 부분업그레이드 하라더니 안되고 ㅎㅎ;; 뭔가 이상하군요.
<yemharc> jaist가 주로 잡힐걸요
<samahui> 여차하면 밀어버려야 겠습니다
<samahui> 네 맞아요
<DarkCircle> 지리적으로 훨씬 먼데 차타고 한두시간밖에 안걸리는거리보다 더 빨리 나오는 케이스도 ..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋ 그러게요
<DarkCircle> yemharc, 어제 거의 아무도 안왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 조부장님하고 장실장님하고 둘이서 놀았 (응?)
<yemharc> ㄲㄲ
<samahui> 전 거의 다음으로 잡더이 오늘 일본서버 첨 잡네요
<DarkCircle> ㄲㄲ
<yemharc> 다음은 포털서버랑 같이 돌아가서 새벽엔 잡히고 낮에는 안잡혀요
<yemharc> (...)
<DarkCircle> yemharc, 언론이 엠바고 안지켜서 아이폰 예판 일정 연기
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐 별로 신경안써요
<samahui> 다음이 그래서 늦군요. 그생각은 안해봤네요. 거의 새벽녘에 업데이트 하는데 오늘 이상하게 업데이트 하고 싶어지더군요. ㅋ
<yemharc> 어차피 나오면 살건데 이만큼 지난 상황에서 빠르건 늦건
<yemharc> 그냥 스크 열심히 발버둥 쳐라
<samahui> 아이폰 안사요. 왜냐면 이제 진득하게 지금 휴대폰으로 2년 견뎌볼려고요
<yemharc> 지금 폰이 뭔가요?
<samahui> 너무 자주 바꿨더니 왠지모르게 쉽게 질리는듯해서 안되겠어요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 안드로이드면 넥4 추천하는데
<samahui> 겔 2입니다
<DarkCircle> 근데 아이폰 이번에 설계돼서 나온거 보면
<samahui> 아이폰4도 있고요
<samahui> 두개예요
<yemharc> 아하
<yemharc> 그럼 그냥 쓰셔야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 2개나 되면...
<DarkCircle> KT보단 SK에 더 최적화가 잘 되어 있던거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 일단 주파수 대역이 ...
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<yemharc> 주파수 대역이 KT 최적화죠
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리원
<samahui> 하나는 회사폰 다른 하나는 다른 회사폰 잉?
<yemharc> 디펙토 주파수인데
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 SKT+LGT 쪽으로 맞춰져 있어요
<yemharc> bluedusk: 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> LTE는 SKT+LGT가 디팩토에 가깝.
<yemharc> LG는 주파수떄문에 안나오잖아요
<bluedusk> yemharc: 안녕하세요 (__)
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 이번에 LG LTE가 5에서 지원이돼요
<DarkCircle> 주파수대역이 SKT+LGT에 맞춰져 나와서 ..
<DarkCircle> KT는 그나마 가능한게 LTE+3G 동적 연동이 가능해서
<yemharc> 근데 LG는 아이폰 안내잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 상황에 따라 LTE<->3G 가능
<yemharc> MC는 그냥 선전용 뻥기술이고
<DarkCircle> 그래서 음 얼마전에 LGT랑 애플이랑 KT사장 끼고 협상을 했었어요
<DarkCircle> 5에서 LTE 지원주파수가 LGT에도 되는건데 도입 가능하냐 뭐 이런식으로 타진을 했나봄
<DarkCircle> SKT는 KT하고 짜그락하다가 단독으로 협상하러 갔는데 LGT는 KT 사장이 서폿해주는 식.
<DarkCircle> MC가 뻥기술이 아니라 실제로 되는 기술인데요
<DarkCircle> 칩 하나에 브로드밴드 모듈을 두개 박아넣고 핸드오프 하는 식이예
<DarkCircle> 요
<DarkCircle> 논문으로 나온지는 이미 한 5~6년 됐을거임.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 안된다는게 아니라 커버리지가 x잖아요
<yemharc> 그러니 뻥광고
<DarkCircle> 되는곳이 있으니 뻥광고는 아니죠
<yemharc> 서울도 커버 못치는데 그걸로 전국방송 해대니 뻥광고죠
<yemharc> 성능 과장
<DarkCircle> 커버리지가 x라고 x는 아니죠
<DarkCircle> 커버리지는 커버리지인것.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 망 자체가 후진거죠 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 에이
<yemharc> 고객한텐 안되는건 그냥 안되는거죠
<yemharc> 머리 싸매는건 공돌이가 하는거고요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 경기바닥은 어지간한 도시는 다 될텐데요
<DarkCircle> 근데 그런 논리로라면 3G망 영등포 인근이랑 의왕에서 안터지는데
<DarkCircle> 3G도 뻥기술이죠.
<DarkCircle> 커버리지가 논의될 정도면 안터지는 곳이 없어야 되는것임.
<yemharc> 대부분 되는데 일정 구간 먹통 = 음영지역
<yemharc> 일정지역만 되고 나머지 다 안됨 = 지역망
<yemharc> 이렇게 봐야 맞죠
<DarkCircle> 근데 일정구간도 구간 나름이고 안되는 구간이 커버리면 (일정지역이 다 안되면) 그것도 지역망이죠.
<DarkCircle> KT 3G가 외곽에서 좀 벗어나면 안터지는데 꽤 많아요
<DarkCircle> LTE는 뭐 말씀하신대로 이게 정식 서비스망이냐 라고 할 정도로 어처구니가 없고요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그렇다면 KT는 구리다 라는 결론이 나오나
<DarkCircle> ..
<yemharc> 그래서 욕먹는거 아니었어요 ㅇㅅㅇ..?
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 그런거죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 안테나 박아달라고 호갱센터에 말을 하는게 호갱짓 ... (먼산)
<yemharc> 우린 소비자로서 그냥 징징대면 됩니다. 어렵게 고민할거 없어요.
<yemharc> 진상만 아니면 됐죠
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 기차 타고 오르내리락 하면서 보면 좀 황당한 일이 꽤 일어나는데
<DarkCircle> 말씀하신대로 음영지역을 삭 통과할때 여럿이서 막 통화하고 있는걸 보면
<DarkCircle> KT폰이 동시에 다 끊어짐
<DarkCircle> 근데 정작 당사자들은 상대방에다가 끊었냐고 물어보죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 음 가만있어보자 ...
<DarkCircle> LTE 망 지도 어디 나온거 있을텐데
<yemharc> 꽤 여러개 돌아다니잖아요?
<DarkCircle> 네 그러니 최신것을 찾아봐야 ..
<yemharc> 얼마전에 방통위인가에서 비공개 측정한것도 있던데
<yemharc> 통신사들 난리치던
<DarkCircle> 아마 LTE 싸움에서 제일 불리한건 SKT일텐데요
<DarkCircle> SKT하고 주파수 경쟁하다가 주파수 땄는데 사실 기존주파수망 가지고도 LTE망 운용가능한걸
<DarkCircle> 얼마에 샀더라 1조에 샀던가 ...
<DarkCircle> 거기에 망까는 속도는 흠 ... 아마 KT보다 느릴 수 밖에 없는게 KT는 기존 주파수 대역을 재활용하는거고 SKT는 새로 받은 대역에 맞춰서 장비를 깔아야 하는거라
<DarkCircle> KT는 이미 가진 스펙만 가지고도 충분히 빨리 깔 수 있고 SKT는 스펙을 새로 짜서 업체에 넘겨야 일이 두배로 늘어남 ㄲㄲ
<JukDol2> LTE 의 필요가 없어서 저는 아직도 3G 사용 합니다.
<JukDol2> 3G 500메가로도 살만해요.
<JukDol2> 미친듯이 써 봐도 600메가...
<DarkCircle> 근데 폰으로만 쓸땐 모르겠지만 테더링을 하면서 쓰면 좀 얘기가 많이 달라지죠
<AstralBoy> 저는 LTE요금 35000원짜리 쓰고, 에그를 별도 구입하였습니다.
<AstralBoy> 에그 한달 5500원 30G
<JukDol2> 저는 가난해서 테더링 할 기기가 없어요.
<JukDol2> ㅠㅠ
<AstralBoy> 에그가 조금 느려서 그렇지... 실사용에서는 큰 불편 없고 좋습니다.
<yemharc> 어우
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 이클립스 코드인텔 이거 정말 어찌 안됩니까........
<yemharc> 이건 당최 써먹을 물건이 못되네요
<DarkCircle> yemharc ST를 쓰세요 ㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 근데 -_-
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 자바쪽은 진짜 딱히 대안이 ...
<yemharc> 안드로이드 개발이라서 쓰는거에요
<yemharc> 근데 아 진짜.........
<DarkCircle> 그니까요 ... 그게 문제
<yemharc> 이럴거면 애초에 하지를 말던가....... 거의 사람 가지고 노는 수준으로 동작하네요
<DarkCircle> 아마 이클립스에 보면 말도 안되는 ... 재현도 무지 빡센 버그들 많을거예요
<yemharc> ST는 아쉬운게 코드인텔 사전이 없어요
<DarkCircle> 올라간지 한 3년 된거 같은데 아직도 접수도 안된거 수두룩.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그냥 -> 뙇 찍으면 주루룩 떠 줘야지 이건 뭐.......
<yemharc> 뜨다말다 뜨다말다.......
<DarkCircle> 머신이 아무리 좋아도 얘가 헛다리 한방 짚기 시작하면 대책없는듯
<DarkCircle> 버그라스 =3
<yemharc> 어우......
<yemharc> 정말 구글 안드로이드는 여러가지로 너무 '대충' 했어요
<DarkCircle> 혹시 이거 아세요? ㄲㄲ
<DarkCircle> 그래픽쪽으로 만들어놓은 클래스 몇개 있는데
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 아무도 안씀 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 게다가 상속받는 클래스는 있는데 다른 클래스로 상속해주는 껀도없 ...
<DarkCircle> 완전 버려진 자식 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그래봤자
<bluedusk> 뭔말인지 모름... 하아..
<DarkCircle> 흠 근데 죽돌이님은 어제 계속 젠투 질문하시던데 (...)
<hblee> 휴..
<hblee> ㅡ으으?
<JukDol2> DarkCircle_: 젠투 설치 도중에 make.conf 에 USE 꼭 넣어야 하나요?
<DarkCircle_> emerge 명령에 -p 옵션 써보셨나요?
<Seony> yemharc: window tidy 이거 생각보다 많이 편하네요. 첨엔 좀 별로였거든요..
<JukDol2> DarkCircle_: 아..아니요. -p 는 무슨 옵션인지 몰라서 안써 봤습니다. 개초보다 보니...찾아 보고 오겠습니다. =3=3=3
<JukDol2> -p 옵션...못찾겠어요. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 오랫만에 페이퍼 3장 이상 쓰려니 참 힘드네요..
<Seony> Introduction만 한 페이지...
<DarkCircle_> man emerge
<DarkCircle_> =-3
<Seony> 음... 이력서 검토를 부탁하고 싶은데, 그럴 분이 계실까요..
<DarkCircle_> JukDol2, Instead of actually performing the merge,  simply  display  what *would* have  been  installed if --pretend weren't used.  Using --pretend is strongly recommended before installing an  unfamiliar package.  In the printout:
<DarkCircle_> 구글 들어가셨다는 분이 그나마 (...)
<Seony> 바쁘셔서 대화하는 것도 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이력서 2군데 제출했는데 한 군데서는 연락이 오긴 했거든요...
<JukDol2> DarkCircle_: 집에 컴퓨터에 설치가 되어 있어서요.
<JukDol2> 집에가서 man emerge 해보겠습니다.
<Seony> 근데 이력서를 적고보니, 이건 뭐 신입사원용 이력서나 별반 다를게 없네요.
<Seony> 나이 30대 중반에 신입 이력서라니... 역시 남의 나라에서 자리잡기가 쉽지않네요
<Seony> 혹시라도 보시고 조언해주실 분은, http://seowonjung.com/resume.pdf
<JukDol2> 여...영어라...지적 이나 조언을 할 수가 없...는 영맹~
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 엄청 복잡한 영어랄 것 까지도 없네요
<Seony> 네. 안복잡한데요... ㅎㅎ 그냥 이력서로서의 조언을 구하고자... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 써보시고 실제로 입사까지 성공하신 분이 조언해주셔야 하는게 문제이긴 문제
<DarkCircle_> 대충 내용만 보고 좋네요 이렇게 말할 수는 없죠. 입사 회사에서 뭘 요구하는지에 따라 필요없는 내용은 과감하게 빼야 하는 문제도 있을 수도 있고요
<DarkCircle_> 무조건 많이 채운다고 능사가 아니기 때문에 ㅎㅎ 흠 ... 근데 안계시는듯 .
<Seony> 1-2주 안에 연락올텐데, 연락받고 입사 성공하면 표준 이력서로 제 페북에 등재시키겠습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 많이 채우면 안되죠. ㅎㅎ 원래 3장 넘었는데, 정말 줄이고 줄인 거에요
<JukDol2> 영어 울렁증 + 멀미
<DarkCircle_> 항쿸에선 오히려 많이 채워야 되는데 외국에서 장황하게 채우면 잡지식 충만에 non-skillful 로 간주되어서 오히려 독이 되는 ..
<Seony> 네. 게다가 취업하려는 분야랑 관계가 없으면 아예 이력서에 넣는 것조차 싫어하는 사람들도 있어요..
<DarkCircle_> 몇 개 찾아보니까 아얘 이것도 저것도 없으면 그냥 닥치고 열심히 하겠습니다로 밀어붙이는 경우도 있더군요.
<Seony> 그런 경우도 있구요, 어떤 경우는 오히려 살짝 "거만"하게 굴어야한다는 사람도 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이 회사 아니면 안된다는 식은 오히려 비굴해보여서 싫어하는 사람도 있고, 거만과 실력은 아무 관계가 없기 때문에 자신만만한 태도로서 오히려 좋게보는 경우도 있꼬... 아 암튼 좀 복잡하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 문화가 달라서 이해가 안되는 경우가 많으니...
<Seony> 그나마 하와이는 동양문화권이라, 아무래도 좀 인맥이나 낙하산을 아주 중요하게 생각한다는 점은 다르겠네요
<DarkCircle__> 일이 생겨서 갑자기 나왔는데 설정이 꼬이는 바람에 들어오는게 늦었네요
<hahhoho> 안녕하세요
<hahhoho> 잠수 아니신분..~
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요
<hahhoho> 안녕하세요
<hahhoho> 오토님
<autowiz2012> 네 하이요.
<hahhoho> 오토위즈님
<hahhoho> 혹시 리눅스좀 여쭤봐두 되나요..?
<hahhoho> 아이님
<autowiz2012> 네 물어보시어요
<hahhoho> 제가 리눅스 공부하고있는데요
<autowiz2012> 옆쪽 모니터라 계속 보고있지는 않아도 3~10분에 한번씩은 보고 있는거 같습니다.
<hahhoho> 1) 3개 이상의 매개변수를 갖고 실행 - ,/ex08 myname 10 60 => main 함수에 매개변수 전달하기와 처리하기
<hahhoho> 이게 무슨말인지 이해가 안되서요..
<hahhoho> 어떻게 해야할지..
<autowiz2012> 쉘스크립트 파일 인가요 실행파일인가요?
<autowiz2012> 그러니까 ./ex08 에서 ex08 이라는 파일이 말이지요.
<hahhoho> 아 그게 책에있는 예제이네요... 아 그러면용
<hahhoho> 매개변수 전달하기와 처리하라는게
<hahhoho> 무슨말인지 이해가 안되서요
<hahhoho> 어떻게 해야할지..
<autowiz2012> 실행파일인거 같네요
<hahhoho> 네 예제에있는
<hahhoho> 실행파일을
<hahhoho> 말하는거같아요
<jasonjang> LTNC 오즈님! 여기서 보니까 반가워요.
<autowiz2012> c 와 같은 언어로 프로그램을 만드는데 매개변수(파라미터) 를 3개 이상 처리 할 수 있는 프로그램을 만들어라 라는거 같군요.
<hahhoho> 네 맞아요!
<autowiz2012> 재순님 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<hahhoho> 그런데 그 매개변수를요
<hahhoho> int char long
<hahhoho> 으로
<autowiz2012> 저번주 모임도 주말작업때문에 못갔네요....
<hahhoho> 쓰면되는건가요..?
<autowiz2012> 거의 편한대로 쓰시면 됩니다만. 위의 방식대로 하실려면 첫번째가 text 니까 char* 정도
<autowiz2012> 뒤에 두개는 int 나 short 나 적당히
<hahhoho> 네
<hahhoho> 아..
<hahhoho> 그럼  c처럼 코딩을 하라는 말이죠..?
<autowiz2012> #include <stdio.h>
<autowiz2012> main(char* param1, int param2, short param3){
<autowiz2012> ~~~~
<hahhoho> 아
<hahhoho> 총 세번째까지 해서 하라는문제인데요
<hahhoho> 두번째가
<hahhoho> 2) root 권한 획득과 처리기능  -실행은 일반 계정으로 시작하여야 하며 실행도중 root 권한 획득을 통해 기능이 구현되어야 함
<hahhoho> 이게 두번째인데
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 프로그램 목적이 뭔가요
<yemharc> 루트킷?
<autowiz2012> chmod 명령어를 공부하시다보면 스티키 비트 라고 있습니다.
<hahhoho> 모니터링을 가능하게 하는
<hahhoho> 걸 짜라는문제에요
<autowiz2012> 루트가 chown root ex08 하고
<autowiz2012> chmod 4755 ex08 해주면
<autowiz2012> 저 파일이 실행되는 동안은 root 로 실행이 됩니다.
<hahhoho> 아..
<hahhoho> 4755의
<hahhoho> 의미는 머에요..?
<autowiz2012> 755 + 4000 이지요
<hahhoho> 755 + 4000 <--이것의 의미가 따로 있는건가요..
<autowiz2012> 이미 말씀드렸듯이 sticky bit 입니다. 진정한 의미를 알고서 사용하시라고 제가 모든걸 알려 드리지는 않겠습니다.
<autowiz2012> 한 10~20분 인터넷으로 찾아보시기 바랍니다.
<hahhoho> 넵
<hahhoho> 한번 찾아볼게요 ㅎ
<jaeyeun> 아무도 없으신가요?
<am0c> ..
<hblee> 안녕하세요 다들 좋은 아침입니다~
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^ 오늘도 행복한 하루들 되세요 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-29
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘도 좋은 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 이제는 삼성이 병원까지 노리는 군요.
<samahui> ?
<samahui> 삼성 의료원 있잖아요
<razGon_web> 그런 정도가 아니구요.
<razGon_web> 원래 병원을 설립하기 위해서는 1. 비영리법인 2. 의사 이렇게 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 이법안을 변형시키려고 국회에 로비하고 있답니다.
<razGon_web> 한나라.
<razGon_web> 아니 새누리당에서 발의 한다고 하더군요. 일반인이 약국이나 병원 설립할수 있게요. 이미 송도에 영리병원 설립이 들어갔기 때문에 대한민국은 삼성제국에게 빌빌...
<razGon_web> 이제 삼성의원과 삼성약국이 편의점처럼 퍼지게 될겁니다.
<razGon_web> 약은 삼성파마 이렇게 해서 돌거구요.
<razGon_web> 제약사도 지금 설립단계라고 하더군요.
<samahui> 영리 병원 증설을 위한 밑밥이군요
<samahui> ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<samahui> 대기업들 밥그릇 늘리기에 새누리에서 열심히 나서는 군요.
<samahui> 에휴
<DarkCircle_> 근데 삼성 의료원 설립목적이 애초에 그건 아니지 않았나요? -.-;
<DarkCircle_> 3시간 기다리게 만들고 3분밖에 진료 안하는거에 회장이 열받아서 직접 팔걷어다가 시스템을 아얘 새로 싹 만들려고 만든게 삼성의료원인데 (그만큼 보험수가라든지 진료비 단가는 올라가겠지만)
<nanun> 좋은 아침입니다.
<samahui> 삼성의료원을 떠나서 삼성이 영리병원 설립을 목적으로 둔거 같네요
<samahui> 좋은 아침이예요 ^^
<DarkCircle_> 근데 흠 웬지 삼성만 끼고 법을 만드는건 아닌 것 같은데요 .
<DarkCircle_> 삼성만 끼면 삼성법이라고 또 모양새가 안좋을테니 영리의료법인 설립 희망체라고 해야 하나 ..
<DarkCircle_> 이거 몇개 더 끼고 발의하는것 같네요 .
<samahui> 아무튼 병원 이라는 곳이 아픈사람 치료한다는 본래 취지를 잃어버리지 않았으면 좋겠습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 그런데 찾아보면 http://www.goupp.org/kor/news/news_read.php?bb_code=GRBBS_1_1&bb_no=75023 이런 얘기가 있는데요. 전국적으로 다 꼽아버리겠다는것도 아니고 경제자유구역이라고 해서 제주도나 송도라든지 이런 곳에서만 영리법인을 꼽는거거든요.
<DarkCircle_> 한마디로 내국인을 대상으로 하는게 아니라 외국인들을 대상으로 진료를 받고 치료를 한다는거죠. 통진당은 말도 안되는 이상한 얘기 들고 나와서 자기 떡밥을 자기가 무는 모양새
<razGon_web> 근데 경제자유구역 많이 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 인천과 제주도에만 있는게 아니라.
<razGon_web> 익산, 대구,부산.
<razGon_web> 군산도 그런지는 모르겠지만요.
<razGon_web> 왠간한 거점이 되는데는 다있습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 근데 경제자유구역이란것이 본래 목적이 국민세금 들여다가 외국인 지원해주려는게 아니라 우리는 땅만 주고 빌딩을 짓든 뭘 하든 그건 외국인들이 알아서 하고 대신 이땅에서 니나노 하니까 세금은 내라 이런 목적이 아닐까요?
<DarkCircle_> 외국인한테 한국의 의료보험 서비스를 해주는건 나름 복지라기는 하는데 세금안내는 외국인한테까지 무작정 퍼주기식으로 하는건 아니잖아요. 위험에 언제나 노출이 되어 있는 산업 노동자를 대상으로 한다면 모를까
<samahui_laptop> ?
<samahui_laptop> 팅겼군요 에휴
<razGon_web> DarkCircle_: 경제 자유구역은 세금을 조금만 내는 곳입니다. 예를 들면 공장만들때 진입도로 지원해주고, 법인세 몇년간 면세해주고 이런겁니다.
<razGon_web> 대신 일자리 창출해주라. 이건데. 병원의 생리상 가장 많은 배분을 받는 사람은 의사입니다.
<DarkCircle_> 그쵸
<razGon_web> 가장 하는 일도 많고 책임적인 부분도 많아서죠.
<razGon_web> 문제는 그런 분들이 외국인 의사라는 소리입니다.
<razGon_web> 여기서 문제입니다. 돈벌기 위한 의료가 가능하게 만들게 하는 단초가 됩니다.
<DarkCircle_> 근데 기업한테는 몇년간 면세지만 개개인한테는 사업자 면허증을 발급해서 세금을 뜯지 않나요?
<razGon_web> 지금도 불법이나 편법이지만, 일명 사무장병원이라고 의사가 오너가 아닌 혹은 일정 유령법인을 구입해서 병원을 하는 곳이 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 이병원의 이상은?
<DarkCircle_> 사업자 등록이 안되어 있으면 애초부터 업 자체가 불가능한데.
<razGon_web> MONEY.돈입니다.
<razGon_web> 그게 의사명의를 빌리거나 법인명의를 빌려서 합니다.
<razGon_web> 돈을 위해 무작정 달리는 기술을 씁니다.
<razGon_web> 만약 이게 합법화 되면. 아주 가관일겁니다.
<razGon_web> 삼성은 이미 여러가지를 갖추게 되죠.
<DarkCircle_> 일단 등록은 해놓고 닥치는대로 돈을 버는거군요
<razGon_web> 삼성병원. 삼성의원. 삼성파마. 삼성생명.
<DarkCircle_> 돈을 벌어야 뭐가 나오니까.
<razGon_web> 얼마나 멋진 순환구조입니까?
<razGon_web> 거기에 삼성의료기까지.
<razGon_web> 병원-의원-그리고 약제공의 파마. 보험의 생명.
<razGon_web> 근데 이게 영리.
<razGon_web> 보험 적용안되나 삼성보험은 적용이 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 일반 보험안되나 삼성보험은 적용이 되는..
<razGon_web> 그렇게 시작하겠죠.
<DarkCircle_> 흠 근데 어차피 외국 사람이라 하더라도 사업을 하려면 외국인 등록증 있어야 하고 수입이 있으면 국세청에 신고를 해야돼요
<DarkCircle_> 기업체에 법인세를 몇년간 안물리는건 일단 건물을 박은 만큼의 투자 비용을 충분히 건지라 뭐 이런의미이긴 한데
<DarkCircle_> 일단 그 기간이 지나면 한국국적 아니라도 당연히 세금을 내야 하는거구요.
<DarkCircle_> 그리고 일단 영리의료체계는 생각보다 의료비용이 꽤 고가거든요. 그리고 지역도 제한적이고요.
<DarkCircle_> 물론 서비스를 이용하는데 있어서 계층간 격차가 발생할 수도 있다 라는 우려가 있지만 우리나라 의사분들은 굉장히 스킬풀하쟎아요?
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 말씀하신대로 기업의 독점 이런건 좀 경계를 해야 하긴 하는데 영리의료법인이라는건 의료경쟁을 유발하려는게 목적이 아니라 실질적으로 한국국적을 안가진 의료계 사람들이 한국에서 사업을 할 수 있게 하는 의료사업기반이죠
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle_> 국내 대학병원은 외국 어디에 내다놔도 충분히 경쟁력이 있고 상대적으로 진료비도 훨씬 싼 편인데 퀄리티가 엄청 차이가 나지 않는 이상 가격이 차이가 난다면 차라리 국내 대학병원이 서민들에겐 더 접근하기가 쉬울 수도 있죠.
<razGon_web> 근데 문제는요. 우리나라 의료 보험은 가면 갈수록 지출줄이기를 합니다.
<razGon_web> 그러면 실제로 사용할수 있는 약물이나 수술들이 시행 못되게 할수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 네 요새 보면 보험 금액을 줄이면서 진료비를 조금씩 인상하려는 움직임은 있더라고요
<razGon_web> 해서 300만원 벌고 재료값과 인건비 해서 350만원 이상 나오면 안하는게 낫죠.
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 몇년전부터도 느껴왔던거지만 초음파 같은 경우 사람 목숨이 달린걸 가끔 검사하기도 하는데 이게 보험 적용이 안돼서 낭패를 본적이 있거든요 -_-
<razGon_web> 가장 대표적인 예간 산부인과 병원입니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 문제는 그게 보험으로 적용되도 문제라는 점이죠.
<DarkCircle_> 네 산부인과 병원이 실질적으로 목숨과 직결되는걸 많이 보죠
<DarkCircle_> 어떤 경우인가요?
<razGon_web> 초음파의 경우 보험화 되면요. 원래 비보험으로 회당 5만원 받았다면. 보험적용시키면 1만원만 받게 하려고 계획하고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 실제로요.
<razGon_web> 그렇게 되면 닥치고 초음파만 하겠지요. 기계값이 최소 3천만원에서 1억정도 되니깐요.
<razGon_web> 그러면 의사는 과잉진료한다고 복지부에서 뉴스때리고 그렇게 말합니다.
<razGon_web> 상황을 그런상황으로 만들어 놓구 의사탓하는거죠.
<DarkCircle_> 말이 과잉 진료지 -_-
<DarkCircle_> 병을 달고 사는 환자 대상으로 검사하는걸 과잉진료라고 하면 환자 입장에선 빡치죠
<DarkCircle_> 물론 환자만일까요? 아마 의사분들은 더 빡도실거 같은데 ...
<DarkCircle_> 그렇다면 배를 째서 보냐? 라고 나올거 같기도 하고요.
<DarkCircle_> 그나마 안전하고 뭔가 질병을 발견할 수 있는 가성비 좋은 검사장비가 초음파인데
<razGon_web> 문제는 그다음 3단 콤보가 있습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 환자의 건강과 생명이 중요하다 치면 비용면에서 약간의 손해가 있더라도 초음파 장비는 돌리는게 맞는듯
<razGon_web> 과잉진료라고 규정하고요. 그러면 지불했던 보험금을 환수하고요. 거기에 부당진료비니깐 5배환수합니다.
<DarkCircle_> 그걸 환자가 아니라 의원에서 빼가는거죠.
<razGon_web> 그리고 일정금액 넘어가면 행정징계되서 몇주내지 몇달간 영업정지.
<razGon_web> 옙
<DarkCircle_> 하여간 무슨 기준으로 평가하는건지 모르겠는데 그걸 의사협회에서 들고 일어나서 좀 강하게 주장해야하지만
<razGon_web> 보험으로 들어가면 이짓거리 합니다.
<DarkCircle_> 좀 의지가 없어보이는듯.
<razGon_web> 그것을 주장 많이 하고 잇습니다. 언론을 막아놔서 그렇지.
<DarkCircle_> 가끔 서울역 가면 그런거 보이긴 하더라구요
<DarkCircle_> 의료보험 적용범위 확대하자고
<razGon_web> 의지가 없는게 아니라 빼도 박도 못하는 상황입니다.
<razGon_web> 의료보험수가를 정하는 건정심 이라는 단체가 있습니다. 20명으로 구성되는데요. 그중에서 의사가 2명입니다.
<razGon_web> 정부인사가 5명.
<razGon_web> 한의사1명. 약사2명.
<razGon_web> 경제시민단체 5-7명.
<razGon_web> 뭐 이렇게 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 전~~~혀 의사결정권이 없죠. 의사가.
<DarkCircle_> 한의사 1명 약사 2명에 정부인사 몇명까진 좀 납득이 가는데
<DarkCircle_> 경제시민단체는 도데체 뭔가요?
<DarkCircle_> 인원배정이 뭔가 배보다 배꼽이 큰 것 같은 모양새군요
<razGon_web> 시민단체 뭐 있잖아요. 이번에 경실련이라든가. 근데 이사람들 정부가 임명권이 잇습니다.
<DarkCircle_> 그렇다고 환자를 인질 삼아서 파업을 할 수도 없고
<razGon_web> 불편하니깐 파업하죠.
<DarkCircle_> 그랬다간 욕이나 얻어먹죠 (먼산)
<DarkCircle_> 파업이 가능한 경우도 입원병동이 없는 병원이나 가능하지 않을까요?
<DarkCircle_> 의사 나오면 간호사도 나올테고 뻔한데
<razGon_web> 일단은 응급실만 돌리기 하려고 합니다.
<razGon_web> 간호사는 작동불능이죠.
<DarkCircle_> 그쵸 의사가 빠지면 명령체계가 없으니 응급조치 정도 하고 그 이상은 ..
<razGon_web> 컴으로 치면 의사는 CPU.간호사는 램. 원무과는 파워. 물리치료사나 기사등은 비됴카드.
<razGon_web> 의무기록과는 하드.
<DarkCircle_> 키보드 마우스는 환자가 기록하는 서류겠군요 크크
<DarkCircle_> 아 음성인식인가 ? ..
<samahui> 오늘은 일이 많아서 그런지 시간이 순식간에 지나가는군요.
<samahui> 벌써 점심시간이네요
<samahui> 점심 식사 맛있게들 하세요 ^^
<yemharc> DarkCircle_: 순차실행이 안되는건 자바 특성인가요 안드로이드 특성인가요 (...)(
<DarkCircle_> 어떤 코드에서의 순차실행인가요?
<yemharc> 그냥 간단하게 1찍고 1초쉬고(sleep) 2찍고 쉬고 3찍고 쉬고....
<yemharc> 해서 1부터 5까지 찍는다 치고
<yemharc> 다같이 나와서 5초쉬고 다같이 퇴장 (.......)
<DarkCircle_> 어 그러면 다른 코드랑 겹쳐지면서 실행이 되지 않나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그냥 뭉뚱그려 다같이 실행되네요
<DarkCircle_> 그러니까 코드 단위 하나만으로 치면 순차실행은 맞는데
<yemharc> 항상 JNI만 하다 자바코드로 하려니 이거 완전........
<DarkCircle_> 그게 스레드다보니까 그냥 닥치고 달려 가 되어버려서 ....
<yemharc> 그래서 보니까 UI스레드 따로 있고
<DarkCircle_> 출발 총을 쏘자마자 그냥 바로 결승점에 가버리는 모양새 (...)
<yemharc> 액티비티 전환도 고려하면 요걸 또 핸들러로 제어해야하고
<yemharc> 그래서 뭐 이리 더러워 했더니 Async란 놈이 있고
<yemharc> 요걸 쓰려고 하니 결국 핸들러로 제어하던걸 Async로 제어하는 꼴이고
<yemharc> .........뭔 생각으로 이따구로 만들어놨지
<DarkCircle_> 네 이벤트 핸들러가 있을거예요 그게 타이밍을 잡아서 실행하는 개념이라 ㄱ-;
<yemharc> 이래서야 프로그램 짜는 사람 입장에선 더 더러운거 아니에요?
<yemharc> 그냥 익숙하질 않아서 그런가?...
<DarkCircle_> 음 .. 그게 아마 iOS에서도 그렇게 비슷하게 돌아가는게 있을거예요
<yemharc> 상식적으로 죄 다 쓰레드면 까딱하면 크래쉬일텐데
<DarkCircle_> 그래서 쓰레드로부터 값을 보호하려고 변수 하나 더 둬서 플래그로 상태컨트롤을 하는 꼼수를 쓰죠
<yemharc> 그쪽은 꼼수를 좀 편하게 사용할 수 있긴 하니까요
<yemharc> 외양은 objc로 하고 내부 루틴 c로 박고
<yemharc> 안드도 JNI가 그렇긴 한데 무지 귀찮........
<DarkCircle_> 근데 말이 외양이 obj-c지 결국 까보면 그냥 C ...
<DarkCircle_> 매크로로 모양새 장난질 치는거
<DarkCircle_> -_-
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그냥 스킨(?!)이니 되려 쓰기 쉬운거죠 뭐
<DarkCircle_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 스킨ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 근데 글자만 있는 스킨은 시러욬ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> ㄱ-
<yemharc> 어우 스트레스.......
<yemharc> 무슨 로딩화면 하나 구성하는데 스레드를 돌려..........
<samahui> ?
<samahui> 한두시간 있으면 나로호 발사하는 군요.
<samahui> 과연 성공 할 수 있을지 모르겠네요.
<sungyo> ..?
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> hello! world!!
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_Xch> samahui, 안주무시고... 오늘도 야근요?
<razGon_Xch> 저도 오늘 야근 했습니다만...
<samahui> 헉
<samahui> 병원 당직이세요?
<samahui> 야근은 몸에 안좋아요. ^^;;
<razGon_Xch> 그건 아니구요. 사무업무가 남아있어서 일하고 왔습니다.
<samahui> 전 이제 시작이예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui> 밥먹고 야식먹고 이제 컴 앞에 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 도데체 그게 회사입니까? 기숙사입니까?
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 일끝내고 집컴앞에서 있습니다.
<samahui> 저희 집 입니다. 이제는 ... 후~ (먼산)
<razGon_Xch> 그러시군요.
<samahui> 버릇되서 이제 집보다 편안합니다.
<samahui> 그냥 그러려니하고 살아야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_Xch> 저도 전공의때 그랬죠.
<razGon_Xch> 그래서 어디 놀러 가라고 하면 다른 사람들은 잘도 놀러가는데. 저는 그냥 의국에서 게임하면서 놀기했죠.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 그래도 지금은 팀장이고 연구소라 쉬려면 쉴 수 있습니다.
<samahui> 다만 일이 즐겁네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 그게 좋은거죠.
<samahui> 처음 취직했을때는 휴가도 못갔었어요 몇년간 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 쉬지도 못해요.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 뭐든지 처음 몇년간은 영혼을 팔아야 하는군요.
<samahui> 전 대학때 학교 산학관 업채에 취업해서 더 힘들었죠
<razGon_Xch> 이노무니 한국. 착취가 기본베이스로 깔려있는 나라.
<samahui> 휴가가 뭔지도 모르고
<samahui> 공부하랴 일하랴
<samahui> 에휴
<samahui> 웃긴건 그때 부장이 가장 웃겼어요. 자신은 일 안하고 시켜놓고는 뒤에서 다 할때까지 기다리고... 프로그래밍이 그렇게 닥달한다고 될게 아닌데 에휴..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_Xch> 무섭네요.
<samahui> 연구소인데도 그정도니
<razGon_Xch> 뒷머리 많이 타셨겠어요.
<samahui> 영업이나 일반 개발업무 하는 친구들은 ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 뒤통수 녹아내리는줄 알았었어요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 프로그래밍을 하는 연구소라? 특이하신데 있으시네요.
<samahui> 아!
<razGon_Xch> 아니 제가 잘 모르는 건가요?
<samahui> GIS연구소였어요
<samahui> KT ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 내비같은거 프로그래밍하고
<samahui> 알고리즘 개발하고
<samahui> 그랬거든요
<samahui> 그러다가 이상한거 맡아서 3D개발하고
<razGon_Xch> 지리정보시스템 연구소 군요.
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<razGon_Xch> 복잡하셨겠네요...^^;
<razGon_Xch> 네비게이션.ㅋ
<samahui> 뭐 덕분에 지금도 휴대폰 app만들때 위치정보 연동해서 개발하는거 잘합니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 혹시 rc카 취미로 가지신분 계신가요?
<samahui> rc카는 정말 어릴때 취미로 잠깐 했습니다. 그래서 잘 모릅니다.
<samahui> 그냥 아버님 졸라서 비싼 기백만원짜리 차만 사다가 부셔먹기 일수였죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 생각해보니 철없었네요.
<razGon_Xch> 나중에 시간적인 여유가 나면 아두이노 공부하고 싶네요,
<sungyo> cctv설비할때마다 천장을 뜯어서 선을 빼는데,  rc카(몬스터카 계열, 락크라울러)같은것을 넣어버리면 굳이 뜯어가면서 할필요가 없을거 같네요.
<sungyo> 아두이노가 뭐에요?
<razGon_Xch> 음. 저도 뭐라고 설명하기 그런데요.
<razGon_Xch> 로보트 만드는 키트 같은 겁니다.
<sungyo> 아~
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ rc카로 천장 회선 연결하려고요?
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 그생각했었는데 의외로 천장속에 머리넣고 조정하기 힘들더군요
<samahui> 전 그냥 긴 장대에 줄 감아서 휙 던집니다
<samahui> 그게 젤 편하게 잘되더군요
<sungyo> 예. 거리가 멀어지면 택사를 뜯는것도 일인데, 몬스터카같은거 한대 넣어버리면 일이 줄어들거 같아서요, 정면에 카메라 한대 달구요.
<sungyo> 천장이 높이가 낮으면 그것도 쉽지가 않더라구요.
<sungyo> 나무막대기에 감아 던지는거요.
<razGon_Xch> 아두이노로 rc카를 만들고 그것을 안드로이드로 원격조정하는 것을 만들수 있습니다.
<samahui> 천장이 연결부위가 있어서 바퀴가 걸려요
<samahui> 뭐 전 작은 미니 rc카라 그랬던 걸지도 모르지만
<sungyo> 그래서 바퀴가 큰 락크라울러를 생각하고 있어요.
<samahui> 잘 안되더군요.
<sungyo> 산타는 자동차요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 그거면 혹 될지도 모르겠지만... 가끔 텍스 뚫고 떨어져 버릴지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 무거우면 그럴수 있겠네요.
<samahui> 택스가 생각보다 약하더군요
<samahui> 전 그래서 긴 장대로 합니다
<samahui> 최대한 긴걸로 한쪽에서 반대 쪽으로 쭈욱 보내고 안되는 거리는 던져버리죠
<sungyo> 그게.... 7~8미터 정도는 할만한데,
<samahui> 중간 중간 뜯어야죠
<samahui> 텍스를
<razGon_Xch> 장대가 가장 현실적이긴 하죠
<sungyo> 그게 번거로워서요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다른 사람들은 취업해서 처음에 복사나 커피 그런거 했다는데
<samahui> 전 처음 취업했을때 회사 랜선 다시 깔았습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 첨단기술 선교님. 적정기술 사마휘님.
<sungyo> 낙시대 받침대 두개 연결한 뒤에, 정면에 아이폰 끼우고 카메라로 모니터링 해가면서 30미터 해봤는데, 4번정도 뜯어지더라구요.
<samahui> 괜시리 속도 안나온다는 소리 했다가 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래서 이것저것 다 해봤는데 역시 장대가 젤 쉽더군요
<sungyo> 역시, 장대가 현명할까요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 귀찮아도 일정간격 뜯어놓고 장대가 젤 났습니다  ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI2ihB9_M_Y
<samahui> 저거면 괜찮기는 하겠는데... 역시 무게가 문제네요. 그리고 천장 속 상태랑... 저게 저런 바위 넘는거랑 막힌공간에 끼워지는거랑 상황이 좀 다르죠
<sungyo> 천장을 얼마나 바짝 붙여놓았는가가 광건인데, 약 30cm정도의 여유는 되더라구요.
<sungyo> 보통 30센치 정도의 여유는 생기더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> http://cafe.naver.com/arduinostory/2640
<razGon_Xch> 이런건 어떤지요?
<razGon_Xch> 배보다 배꼽이 크려나요?
<sungyo> 이런것도 있네요.....????
<sungyo> 이거 장애물만 잘 넘어주면 되겠는데, 으음, 탱크도 생각을 해봐야겠네요. 단가가 확 줄겠어요.
<samahui> 단가 계산하면 사람사서 쓰는것도 ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> 아두이노라는 기판이 따로 있고, 그것을 빵판에 콘덴서랑 칩 몇개 박아서 연결한거네요?
<razGon_Xch> 옙
<sungyo> 아두이노 키판은 따롸 파나요?
<razGon_Xch> 결국은 에칭부터 시작해서 여러 전자기판을 처음부터 조립하는 것입니다. 단, 콘트롤은 스마트폰 같은 것으로 하고요.
<razGon_Xch> 저도 잘은 모릅니다.
<razGon_Xch> 아직까지는 초보라서요. 앞으로 우리딸이 7살정도 되면 서서히 해볼까 고민중입니다.
<samahui> 어릴적 과학상자+스마트폰+프로그래밍
<sungyo> 어릴때 과학상자가 그렇게 재미있었는데, 지금 생각해보면 그걸 만지작 거린게 정말 큰 자산이 되었네요.
<samahui> 전 거짓말 탐지기 만들었었는데 재미있었죠
<razGon_Xch> 그렇습니다. 근데 이건 좀더 전자기학에 가까운 것이죠.
<samahui> 첫 납땜을 배울 기회였으니까요
<sungyo> 아! 그거!
<razGon_Xch> 과학상자는 모터같은.ㅎ
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 크레인 만들고
<samahui> 두가지 같이 했었어요 저희 학교는
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그거 씨리즈 있지 않나요? 귀신소리내는것도 있고, 소리 전달해주는 막 그런것도 있던걸로 기억나요.
<sungyo> 거짓말탐지기요.
<samahui> 무전기도 있었죠
<jasonjang> sungyo, 유튜브 검색하면, 상용' 아닌 아마춰용'(자작 가능한) 스마트폰(무선통신 및 카메라이용)+구동부= 있어요. 특히 안드로이드 폰 용.
<razGon_Xch> http://cafe.naver.com/arduinostory/8640
<razGon_Xch> jasonjang, 오래간만입니다!
<jasonjang> razGon_UNT, 오랫만 입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 반가워요!!
<sungyo> 전 아이폰인데 어쪄죠...?
<sungyo> 앗, 카페 멤버에게만 공개된 게시물이라네요.
<jasonjang> 헐~ razGon_Xch ! ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> sungyo, 아이폰 용' 도 있어요.
<jasonjang> 새로 만들어도 되지만, 이미 소스 공개된 것도 있어요.
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<razGon_Xch> 그거 네이버로 검색이 오픈되어 있습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 네이버에서 아두이노 쳐보세요.
<razGon_Xch> http://leotaurus13.blog.me/150134462616
<razGon_Xch> 개념에 대한 블로그는 여기에 있습니다.
<sungyo> 헐, 생각으로 전화를 걸게 만든다라..기막히네요.
<sungyo> 자바로 돌리나요?
<razGon_Xch> http://blog.naver.com/theparanbi?Redirect=Log&logNo=80155722564
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 졸음이...ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 아...이거, 완전 신세곈데요?????
<razGon_Xch> http://www.make.co.kr/
<razGon_Xch> 이런것이 잠을 깨우네요
<razGon_Xch> http://www.make.co.kr/?p=2008
<razGon_Xch> http://www.make.co.kr/?p=1952
<razGon_Xch> 대단하네요
<sungyo> 헐, 저 무슨 1950년대같은.................ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> http://www.make.co.kr/?p=1935
<razGon_Xch> http://www.make.co.kr/?p=1900
<razGon_Xch> 아이폰용 패시브 앰프 만드는 방법입니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 와이파이 중계기를 저건 설치하는게 아니라, '드랍'하는 거로군요.
<sungyo> 설치한다길래 적당히 좀 심고, 묶고, 그럴줄 알았는데....걍 드랍.
<sungyo> 헐.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 패시브앰프,
<sungyo> 해봐야겠는데요.
<markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> markers: 하이요.
<razGon_web> 날새셨나봐요.ㅎ
<markers> 아.. 몸살 감기인지 아무튼 목요일에 푹 쉬었더니 새벽에 일어나서 학교와서 숙제중이예요 ㅎㅎ;
<razGon_web> ^^;
<razGon_web> 얼리버드...ㅎ
<markers> MFC 되게 어렵네용 ㅠㅠ 아 이제 대학원 올라가는데 이렇게 프로그래밍을 못하다니 ㅠㅠ 이래서 대학원 제대로 하고 끝낼수 있을지 걱정이네요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-11-30
<samahui> 11월의 마지막이자 한주의 마지막이군요. 즐거운 주말을 위해 힘냅시다~. 행복한 하루 되세요^^
<markers> 지옥주를 맛보고 있습니다 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<markers> Seony님 안녕하세요
<markers> Seony님 맥 쓰시죠?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 정확히는, 맥만 쓰죠 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 저 맥 처음 사용하려는 사람에게 먼가 팁이 될만한게 있을까요
<Seony> 네이버 까페 "맥 쓰는 사람들"에 가보세요.
<Seony> 팁이 한두가지도 아니고, 그걸 일일히 챗으로 다 말하는건 불가능하구요..
<Seony> 맥쓰사 가면 이것저것 매뉴얼도 많고 정보도 많거든요
<Seony> 기본적인 정보는 거기서 얻으시되, 필요한 추가적인 사항은 여기서 저랑 예밀님을 통해서 얻으시면 좋을 것 같네요
<markers> 음 오늘 가입하기는 햇는데
<markers> 정보의 홍수 라고 할까... 제일 처음에 기본적으로 알아야 될게 먼지 몰라서 -_-
<markers> 너무 많아요 카페 글이 ........
<Seony> 초보자용 매뉴얼 있잖아요
<markers> os x 기초강좌 요부분일려나요
<Seony> 맥쓰사 들어가자마자 바로 대문에 4개나 써잇는데...
<markers> 근데 맥 os 이름이 정확히 os X 인거?
<markers> os10 인건가..
<markers> 오호
<markers> 그렇네요 왼쪽 리스트만 계속 쳐다보고 못 봣엇네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 아이튠즈 업뎃 하셨나요?
<markers> 흠...기초적이라는거 대충 살펴봐도 모르겟네 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> yemharc: 넵 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 지금 하는중입니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 많이 바뀌긴 했는데, 다행히 이전버전 처럼 생각해서 쓸 수 있었어요
<markers> 맥 프로그램들 대부분 유료인가요?
<yemharc> 대부분 무료죠
<markers> 그래요?
<markers> 전에 seony님이셧던가; 8월달인가 7월달쯤에 맥라이프 즐기다가 돈 엄청 나가셧다고 햇던거 같은데 그거 다 유료 프로그램 같은거 사셔서 그런거 아닌가요 ??
<Seony> 프로그램 가격은 얼마 안하구요...
<Seony> 애플 제품 (하드웨어) 사면 돈 엄청 나가죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예밀님이 아마 중고차 한대값은 쓰셨을껄요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 그러고보니 저도 중고차 한대값 썼넹
<yemharc> 엉
<yemharc> 제가 벌써 그렇.......게 썼군요
<Seony> 내일이면 뉴 아이맥 볼 수 있는 날이네요.
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<markers> 하드값이 나간건가요?
<markers> 흠....
<Seony> 인터넷으로 봐서는 도저히 믿을 수 없는 기계를 직접 보고오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하드값이 아니라 하드웨어값...
<markers> 저 이번에 연구실에서 맥프로를 저에게 할당해준다고 해서 기대반 걱정반.....
<yemharc> 아......저도 보고싶은데
<Seony> 맥프로면 데스크탑이겠네요
<markers> 네네
<Seony> 기대반 걱정반 하고자시고 할 것도 없어요. 그냥 쓰다보면 다 적응됩니다. 리눅스랑 비슷해요
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<Seony> 외계인 고문해서 만든 기계긴 하지만, 외계의 컴퓨터는 아니에요 ㅋ
<markers> 박사님이 그냥 다 밀어서 윈도 써~ 이랬지만 사실 맥os 써보고 싶기도 했고 아니면 리눅스라도 주os삼아 vmware라든지 가상으로 윈도 띄워놓고 작업할려고 했는데 머 일단 맥os가 있으니
<Seony> 근데, 맥프로 할당해준 이유가 obj-c 하라는 이유였다면... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그건 좀 안습..........
<markers> ;;;
<yemharc> 그런거 시킬거면 그냥 맥북을 달라고 하세요
<markers> 오브젝트 c 가 안좋나요?;;
<Seony> 한 마디로 표현하자면... "조냉 외계어입니다" ㅋ
<markers> ios 만드는게 오브젝트c 맞죠?
<Seony> 저한테는 펄보다 더 해깔리는듯 싶네요...
<yemharc> c인데 c면서 c가 아니에요
<markers> .........;
<Seony> 거진 자바+C 느낌이고..
<yemharc> 무슨말인지는 그냥 코드 보면 알겁니다
<Seony> 세상에 C언어족 중에서 그렇게 문법 해깔리는 언어는 처음 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 아아 지금 mfc 공부하고 있는데 대게 어렵네요 먼가 잡힐듯 말듯하면서 msdn에 나온대로 해도 안될때가 더 많고 -_-
<Seony> 몇달을 봐도 눈에 안들어오더라구요
<yemharc> 일단 하면서 가장 헷갈리는건 역시
<yemharc>  - (int)x;  요런 코드
<markers> 분할 윈도우를 만들고서 어떻게 다른 뷰에 접근하는지 알수가 없네
<samahui> 아이패드 미니를 살까 말까 고민중 입니다.
<Seony> 오... 미니 좋다던데요
<samahui> 아이패드는 있어도 잘 안썼는데 ... 이유가 너무 커서 였거든요. 이동중이 아니면 노트북을 쓰는지라... 패드쓸일은 이동중 뿐인데
<Seony> 사이즈도 아담하면서 성능은 아이패드 2라서..
<samahui> 너무 크더라고요
<samahui> 그래서 미니보고 뿅
<samahui> 직접 가서 봤는데 이쁘더군요. 손에 딱 들어오기도하고
<samahui> 근데 아이패드 꼴날까봐서 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 아이패드가 좀 크긴 크죠...
<Seony> 물론 큰 화면 좋아하는 사람한테는 좋지만..
<samahui> 화면은 정말 좋아요
<samahui> 하지만 역시 장기간 책읽고 영화보고 하려다보면 팔아프죠
<samahui> 그리고 어디 넣고 다니지 않으면 들고 다니기 조금 불편하고
<samahui> 안드로이드패드 7인치는 코트 주머니에도 들어가서 잘들고 다니거든요 여친님께서
<Seony> 그 모든 것을 충족시키는게 맥북에어 11" ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 여친님 줬더니 잘쓰더라고요 그래서 하나 더 살까 하는데 떡한 미니가 눈에 밝혀서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 맥북 에어는 노트북과 너무 겹쳐서 안될꺼 같아요
<samahui> 레티나도 처분했는데
<samahui> 또 산다고 하면 글쎄요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 하긴 레티나를 처분하실 정도니.. ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그냥 패드가 좋을듯해서요
<samahui> 작은 패드가
<samahui> 근데 과연 사도 잘쓸까 라는 의문점이 생기네요 ^^;;
<samahui> 안쓸꺼 사면 또 돈낭비 같아서 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 근데 패드가 진짜 필요한지 생각해보세요. 저도 사기 전에는 있으면 디게 활용 많이 할 것 같았는데, 막상 사고나니까 잘 안쓰거든요...
<samahui> 그러니까요
<Seony> 와이프님 게임기로 전락해버렸죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 패드 있으면 나름 쓰기는 쓰는데 거의 책읽고 영화보고 출퇴근때 활용하는건데
<Seony> 아이패드의 희대의 명작 "킹덤 러쉬"만 맨날 플레이하십니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 이게 솔직히 휴대폰으로 간으하자나요
<samahui> 가능
<samahui> 오타났네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸. 가능하죠.
<Seony> 화면이 좀 작다는 점만 제외하면..
<samahui> 그래서 사도 과연 잘 활용할것인가가 참 솔직하게 걸리네요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 만화책 빼고는 핸드폰이 더 좋아요.. .딱 혼자보기 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아이패드 화질 좋아서 오히려 주변분들이 쳐다보는 시선에 뭔가 무색하고 그래서 집어 넣는 경우가 많았거든요
<Seony> 제 예상이지만, 아마 패드 사셔도 잘 안쓰실 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그렇쵸?
<Seony> 만약 2G폰을 쓰신다면 얘기가 다르지만... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 흠, 그냥 마음속에 묻어두고 노트북들이나 잘 사용해주고 핸드폰이나 활용해야겟네요
<samahui> 스마트폰만 2개예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 겔스2랑 아이폰4
<Seony> 그냥 2G 폴더폰에 아이패드 미니 조합도 좋은거 같아요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 전 전화는 진짜 잘터지면 그만인지라...
<Seony> 전화통화를 하면서도 패드 사용도 가능하니... 전화번호부 백업만 어떻게 잘 관리하면 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 에휴
<samahui> 아무튼 너무 마음에 두리뭉실 패드가 떠다녀요
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그분이 오셨군요...
<samahui> 그분이 납셨습니다 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 사람은 돈이 있다고 지르는게 아닌 법이죠
<Seony> 요즘 한국에 아이폰4 중고값이 무지 비싸다더라구요..
<yemharc> http://d.pr/i/NZp0
<samahui> 아이폰4는 회사 지급품이라
<samahui> 처분이 좀 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 제 아는 동생도 2년 전에 2년 계약으로 구입한 아이폰4를 며칠 전에 $280에 되팔았으니, 애플제품은 중고가격이 참 쎈거 같더라구요..
<samahui> 처분만 된다면 바로 패드로 지르는데 ... 아쉽네요
<yemharc> 지금 아이폰4면......중고가 대충 20만원대 후반인걸로 알고 있어요
<samahui> 애플이 중고가도 높은 편이죠
<yemharc> 덕분에 제 4S 중고가도 꽤 받을거 같긴 합니다
<samahui> 폰은 더이상 안사겠다고 마음 먹엇습니다
<Seony> 여기는 아이폰 새로 2년 약정하면 $200 이거든요. 그럼 $200 주고 2년 계약 구입해서, 2년 후에 $280에 되팔았으니 남고도 한참 남는 장사죠
<samahui> 앞으로 2년은 안살 계획입니다.
<yemharc> 미국도 약정하면 요금제 걸지 않나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 그런건 없어요
<Seony> 2년 약정하고 요금제는 제일 싼걸로 쓰면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 엉.....그럼 그냥 "2년간 우리 통신사 써라" 라는건가요?
<samahui> 저게 정상적인 약정이죠
<samahui> 한국에서 하는건 2년 노예계약입니다.
<Seony> 네. 한 통신사만 2년 쓰면 되는 거에요...
<yemharc> 한국에서 하는건 애초에 "계약"이 아니죠
<samahui> 통신료로 가격 다 빼내고도 남기 때문에 노예문서죠
<yemharc> 전 그래서 폰은 언제나 일시불 하고 요금 바꿉니다
<Seony> 어쨌든 2년 쓰고도 중고폰을 더 비싸게 팔았으니, 애플제품은 정말 중고도 가치가 있더라구요.
<samahui> 저도 일시불 선호합니다.
<samahui> 근데 그렇게 사려면 너무 바가지 쓰는것이기 때문에
<samahui> 기분이 나쁘죠
<samahui> 약정 계산하고 물건값 정해놔서 올리기 때분에 문제가 크죠.
<yemharc> 9월인가에 이베이에서 3GS 포장도 안 뜯은거 경매 들어가서 1300불에 팔렸잖아요
<samahui> 못된 판매사 통신사들
<Seony> 저는 200MB짜리 데이터 플랜 쓰거든요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 아니 3G
<samahui> 아이폰4를 잘 닦고 포장해서 새것인척 해볼까요? 저도 1000불 넘게 받아보게 ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 4는 안되죠
<yemharc> 일단 흔해서 (...)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 컨트리락 풀어야 가격 좀 높게 나와야할 거에요
<yemharc> 그 포장도 안 뜯고 그런건 대부분 "수집용"이더군요
<Seony> 부자들의 취미생활이군요..
<yemharc> 실제 아이폰 1세대부터 포장째 모으는 사람들이 꽤 있더라구요
<yemharc> (...)
<samahui> 전 노트북은 그렇게 모은적 있습니다
<samahui> TP초기 시리즈
<samahui> 지금 생각하면 돈낭비입니다. 전자 제품은 충분히 사용해서 본전 뽑고 사용하면서 이뻐도 해주고 나사도 조여주고 업글도 해주고
<samahui> 그래야 아깝지 않아요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸
<samahui> 그러다 세월에 지게 되면 최대한 돌파구도 찾아보고... 그래도 안되면 그때 봉인해서
<samahui> 가끔 추억 회상용
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 참........
<yemharc> 세상은 정말 상대적이에요
<yemharc> http://d.pr/i/8DFr
<samahui> 지금도 타자와 채팅용으로 팬1 노트북 잘돌아가고 있습니다.
<samahui> 가구나 예술품이나 술같이 묵혀두면 비싸지고 좋아지기도 하는 물건이 있는가하면... 전자제품은 솔직히 시간 지나면 그냥 고물되잖아요.
<samahui> 부품 수급도 어려워지면 수리조차 못하고
<Seony> 애플제품은 전자제품이 아닌 예술품.... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그래서 나왔을때 사서 충분히 써주면 전 젤 나으거 같아요
<Seony> 웰컴투매킨토시라는 다큐를 보면, 애플 제품을 창고 단위로 모으는 사람이 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 글고보니 초기 맥킨토시는 저도 몇대 구하고 싶어요
<samahui> 장식용으로도 괜찮거든요
<samahui> 그래도 역시 전자제품은 큰돈 주고 중고를 사는건 아닌듯해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 그나저나 아이패드 미니가 또 다시 떠오르네요
<Seony> 그렇긴 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아! 일이나 해야지 안되겠어요 ㅜ ㅜ
<samahui> 근데 일이 안되요 ^^;;
<Seony> 저도 제 아이패드 초기모델 팔고 미니 살까 하다가...
<Seony> 제 와이프 왈,
<Seony> 화면이 작아서 싫어.
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 다행이 주변에 말려주시는 분이 계시군요.
<samahui> 제 여친은 ... 사고 싶으면 사~
<samahui> 라서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네. 아이패드 1세대인데 아직도 중고가 $200이나 하거든요
<samahui> 중고가 200불이라.. 팔만한데요 ?
<Seony> 그쵸 ㅎㅎ 팔아서 돈 쪼금만 더 보태면 미니 살 수 있거든요..
<samahui> 충분히 사용했다면 아깝지 않게 처분하고 다음 기종으로 넘어갈만 하네요.
<Seony> 충분히 사용하고도 남아서 단물짠물 다 빨아먹었죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 초창기 모델이라 나오자마자 산거거든요
<samahui> 저도 초창기 모델 구입하신분이
<samahui> 사용을 못하고 계셔서
<samahui> 냉큼 업어 왓었죠
<samahui> 10여만원에 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오
<samahui> 울 부장님께서 그러셨죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 잘쓰고 본전 뽑고도 남게 쓰다가 노트북 자주 쓰고 무거워서 잘 안쓰다가 깔고 앉아서
<samahui> 운명하시고
<samahui> 패드2 회사에서 줘서
<samahui> 그거 쓰고 있습니다.
<samahui> 근데... 아까도 말했지만 잘 안쓰게 되더라고요
<Seony> 패드2만 해도 쓸만하지 않아요?
<samahui> 크기와 무게로 인해서
<Seony> 아마 초기모델보다 더 가벼울텐데
<samahui> 내부에 있으면 거의 노트북 쓰거든요
<samahui> 결국 출퇴근시에만 쓰는데
<Seony> 하긴 그렇긴 하죠
<samahui> 그건 핸드폰이 났죠.
<samahui> 그러다보니 안쓰고 자리차지
<samahui> 7인치 안드로이드 패드를 샀는데
<samahui> 이건 출퇴근 좀 쓸만한데
<samahui> 여친님 상납
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 결국 노트북 위주에 이동시는 핸드폰을 쓰게 되더군요
<samahui> 근데 이번에 미니 보고 왔더니
<samahui> 확 마음이 동하네요
<Seony> 지름신 강림을 물리치려면 일에만 집중하시는 수밖에 없겠네요 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 그래야 겠네요
<samahui> 주말내내 인터넷도 끊고 일이나 해봐야 겠습니다.
<samahui> 그리고도 떠오르면... 할 수 없죠...
<Seony> 한 7일 정도 기다리셨다가 그 이후에도 계속 떠오르면...
<Seony> 그때 다시 지를지 고민해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 조금 있으면 저녁 드시겠네요. 저녁 맛있게 드세요 ^^
<yemharc> 지름신님은 머리가 아니라 가슴으로 대화하십니다 (먼산)
<Seony> 아이패드 미니에서 전화가 가능하다면 무쟈게 좋을텐데..
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 미니에 전화기능 있으면 전화기 하나 처분하고 대체가 가능... 아! 더 이상 생각하면 안되요.
<samahui> 일좀하고 오겠습니다 ^^;;
<yemharc> ......모니터가 7인치로 보이실듯 (...)
<Seony> 넵. 수고하세요.
<Seony> 근데 아이패드 미니에 스카이프 전화번호 신청하면 쓸만하겠네요
<yemharc> 일반전화랑 연결 해주나요?
<Seony> 네. 일반전화랑 똑같은 전화번호도 하나 받을 수 있어요.
<Seony> 음성전화의 데이터요금 사용량이 많지않으니까 제 생각엔 쓸만할 듯 싶네요
<yemharc> 어.......
<yemharc> 어라?
<yemharc> 전화 처분하고 아이팟을 살까?!
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으어.......이거 갑자기 무쟈게 끌리는데?!
<yemharc> 통신사랑 더 이상 연관될 필요가 없잖아요
<Seony> 제가 링크 하나 드려볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://skype.daesung.com/info/phone.asp?logic=C 일단 여기는 한국에서 서비스하는건데, 070 번호를 주네요..
<Seony> 근데 한국에서 서비스하는 스카이프는 좀 비싼 거 같네요
<Seony> 미국에서 보니까 얼마 안하는데..
<yemharc> gma
<yemharc> 통화 품질은 어떠려나
<Seony> http://www.skype.com/intl/ko/features/allfeatures/online-number/
<Seony> 여기서 번호를 신청할 수 있네요
<yemharc> 엇
<yemharc> 문제가 하나 있군요
<yemharc> 아이팟은 데이터통신이 안되요
<Seony> 아... USIM이 안들어가는군요..
<yemharc> 팟에 LTE달리면 이걸로 대체 가능할거 같은데
<yemharc> 공기계에 데이터통신만 가능할.......리가 없구나
<Seony> 와이파이 기기가 있어야하거나, 아니면 아이패드 미니면 가능하겠군요
<yemharc> 아 이거 고민되네요
<yemharc> 가격도 싸고......
<markers> 큐레이션이 먼지 아시는분 계시나요 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> markers: 어디서 쓰는 큐레이션요?
<markers> 소셜 서비스라고는 하는데 이게 멀 말하는지 검색해도 잘 몰라서;;
<yemharc> 이쪽 업계에서라면 "정보의 정제" 라고 보시면 되요
<yemharc> 구글검색에서 그 동안의 검색기록을 바탕으로 내가 원하는 결과를 빨리 찾아 보여주는것도 일종의 큐레이션입니다
<astralBoy> 맞는지는 모르겠는데요. 많은 정보들 중에 중요한 정보만을 뽑아서 보여주는것을 나타내는 것 같아요
<markers> @_@;;
<yemharc> 최근에 유명한곳이라면 Quora 같은데가 있겠네요
<yemharc> 그냥 간단히 말하면 "능동형 맞춤서비스"라고 생각하세요
<markers> 중요한 정보를 검색 통계를 바탕으로 도출해서 보여주는걸 말하는거예요?
<yemharc> 그걸 개개인에 맞춰주는거죠
<yemharc> 예를들면 A는 구글을 이용하면서 우분투와 관련된 정보를 많이 찾아본 사람이고
<yemharc> B는 윈도우에 관한 정보를 많이 찾아봤다면
<yemharc> 똑같이 login이란 키워드로 검색을 해도 A는 우분투 로그인, B는 윈도우 로그인에 대한 검색결과를 보게 됩니다
<yemharc> 이런게 큐레이션의 하나에요
<markers> 우리나라를 대상(?)으로 좀 유명한건 없죠?
<markers> 대충 보니 죄다 외쿡사이트네요 'ㅅ'
<yemharc> 디지털 큐레이션은 현재 '발전 단계'에요
<yemharc> 실제 서비스되는 종류는 몇가지가 있긴 한데 다 외쿡꺼고
<yemharc> 일단 국내에서는 05년인가 이후로 새로운 타입의 서비스는 단 한개도 나온게 없어요
<astralBoy> 크롬에서 사용자 정보를 분석한뒤 구글 광고를 내보내는것도 일종의 큐레이션인가요?
<yemharc> 넵
<yemharc> 그 동안 정보의 가공은 'popular data'였는데
<Seony> 저는 그래서 구글이 싫어요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 이제는 'personal interest data'로 바뀐거에요
<markers> 저번에 저희학교에서 기업 설명회 비슷하게 초청해서 막 얘기 들었는데 다들 큐레이션 모른다고 하니깐 먼가 한숨 내시는거 같더라니...;
<yemharc> 개인정보가 아니라 '개인의 관심사 정보'가 포인트죠
<yemharc> markers: 그건 그럴수밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 당장 구글검색부터가 큐레이션이거든요
<yemharc> .....
<yemharc> 트위터나 페북에서 "이 사람 추천해요" 같은것도 큐레이션이고
<astralBoy> 애플 앱스토어에 지니어스 서비스도
<yemharc> 네 큐레이션이죠
<astralBoy> 큐레이션 쪽으로 봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 다만 그건 약간 틀린데, 지니어스 시스템은 수동형 큐레이션입니다
<markers> 지니어스 'ㅅ'?
<astralBoy> 저는 단순히 누군가 정보를 골라준다라는 것만 큐레이션으로 알앗는데
<yemharc> 단순히 '내가 많이 보고 들었다'고 해서 카운팅 되는게 아니라 별점을 줘야 인식을 하죠
<astralBoy> 범위가 상당히 넓내요
<yemharc> 이것도 누군가 골라주는거에요
<yemharc> 단지 그게 "내가 요청해서 들어오는 형태"인지
<yemharc> "평소 날 관찰한 결과에서 나오는 형태"인지가 차이점이죠
<yemharc> 예를들면 박물관이나 미술관 가면 큐레이터 있죠?
<yemharc> 처음 찾아갔다면 "뭐가 좋나요" 라고 물어봐야 선택을 해 주겠지만
<yemharc> 자주 만나고 단골이 되서 큐레이터가 내 취향을 안다면 물어보지 않아도 큐레이터가 먼저 추천해 주겠죠
<yemharc> 이거랑 같은겁니다
<markers> 역시 yemharc님은 큐레이터....
<yemharc> 그리고 이 큐레이션은 능동과 수동 2가지로 나뉜다고 했는데
<markers> 살아있는 구글이시네요 :D
<yemharc> 실제 아직 대부분의 서비스는 수동형 큐레이션입니다.
<yemharc> 예를들면 페북에서 친구 추천을 하는 시스템은 내가 좋아요/공유 등을 한 것들을 분석해서 매칭시켜주는거죠
<yemharc> 아무것도 하지 않으면 아무것도 날아오지 않아요
<yemharc> 근데 재미있는건 능동형 큐레이션도 무조건 처음 시작은 수동형일수밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> markers: 좀 덧붙이자면
<yemharc> 수집욕구...그러니까 핀터레스트 써보셨어요?
<markers> 음 아뇨 그런 단어조차 못 들어봣어요;;
<yemharc> 음.....간단히 말하면 피카사나 플리커같은 웹 앨범인데
<yemharc> 트위터처럼 서로간의 앨범에 대해 좋아요나 리트윗(?), 같은 SNS 시스템이 결합된거라 보면 됩니다
<yemharc> 이런게 일종의 수동형 큐레이션이고, 정확히는 Crowd 큐레이션이라고 해요
<yemharc> 복잡한걸 제외하면, "내가 수집한, 또는 관심을 나타낸 것들을" 기반으로 큐레이션을 해 줍니다
<yemharc> 무조건 "확실한 데이터를 기반"으로 작동하죠
<yemharc> 반대로 트위터처럼 좋아요같은 뭔가 판단할 근거가 별로 없는 시스템은 능동형 큐레이션입니다
<markers> 플리커 같은거라고 생각하면 되나요? 앱에서 쓰고 있는게 facebook이랑 트윗이랑 cnet 이런거 수집해서 그냥 앨범형식으로 만들어주던데
<yemharc> 어...... 우리가 트위터는 글을 쓰죠?
<yemharc> 핀터레스트는 글이 아니라 사진만 트윗한다고 생각하면 되요
<markers> 오호..
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 퍼스널 시스템은 정확한 데이터를 기반으로 하는게 아니라 "유저 히스토리"....그러니까 그 동안의 유저의 행동을 토대로 유추합니다
<yemharc> 트위터에서 내가 게임관련 트윗과 리트윗을 많이 했다면 추천 팔로워에는 게임과 관련된, 혹은 관심을 가진 사람을 추천하고
<yemharc> 정치쪽으로 많이 했다면 정치인 계정을 추천하고....뭐 그런 식이죠
<yemharc> 페이스북은 저 두가지의 시스템을 다 사용중인데, 능동형 큐레이션의 비중이 더 높고요
<markers> 아하..
<markers> 좋은거 배웟네요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 음 그럼 간단한 실습(?)
<yemharc> 아마존이나 뭐 이런 쇼핑몰 들어가보면
<yemharc> 하나의 상품을 선택하면 아래쪽에 추천상품 이런게 뜨죠?
<yemharc> 대부분 추천상품과 관련상품으로 나눠지는데
<markers> 지금 "프로그래머로 산다는것 " 이라는 책을 한번 읽고 대충 다시 훝어보다가 놓친 부분들 메모하고 있는데 이 책 좋네요. 저 같이 아직 경험도 없고 막 헤메는 어린 양에게
<yemharc> 음.......
<yemharc> 좀 암울한 얘기도 나올것같은 책이네요
<markers> 그렇긴한데 대략적으로 보면 공부방향을 제시해줘서 좋네요
<markers> yemharc님 혹시 추천해주실만한 책 있으신가요 +_+?!
<Seony> 저는 이제 2주 남았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 2주 후면 5년 반이라는 기나긴 유학생활의 종점을 찍네요.
<markers> 음?
<markers> 헐..
<markers> 5년반씩이나?
<Seony> 네. 외국인이 미국 대학을 4년만에 졸업하는 건 거의 불가능에 가깝거든요..
<markers> 아..
<yemharc> 책이요?
<yemharc> 어떤 종류의 책이요?
<markers> 그렇군요 ㄷㄷㄷ 하긴 저도 지금 대학 4년 다녓는데 배운게 없는거 같아서 대학원 가는거긴하지만....;
<yemharc> Seony: 그럼 끝나면 한국 돌아오시는건가요?
<markers> 그냥 추천할만한 책이요 +_+
<Seony> yemharc: 절대 안돌아갈겁니다 ㅎㅎ. 여기 생활에 너무 익숙해져서 이제는 한국에서 못살 것 같아요
<Seony> IT는 미국에서 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 비자나 영주권 문제는 해결되신건가요?
<Seony> 이제부터 해결을 봐야죠. 근데 별로 문제 안될 거에요. 그리고 미 정부에서도 기술이 있는 외국인을 적극 유치한다는 법안이 상정됐거든요... 추진 중입니다.
<markers> 외국 살기 힘들죠?
<Seony> 일명 STEM이라고 해서, 과학/기술/엔지니어링/수학 분야 전공자는 혜택이 아주 많아요..
<yemharc> markers: http://www.yes24.com/24/goods/4810366?scode=032&OzSrank=1
<yemharc> 시야 넓히기엔 딱입니다
<Seony> 살기 힘들다라는 말이 여러가지로 나뉠 수 있겠지만요, 직장생활 하기는 미국이 아주 좋아요
<DarkCircle_> 흠 요새 왜 이렇게 트위터에 병신이 늘어나나요?
<DarkCircle_> http://clien.career.co.kr/cs2/bbs/board.php?bo_table=park&wr_id=17118822
<Seony> 아... 먹고살기도 좋네요
<yemharc> DarkCircle_: 잘못된 접근입니다
<markers> 세상에 책 추천이 ㅋㅋㅋ 멸망이라늬..
<markers> 잘못된 접근 ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> markers: 아뇨 저 책은 정말 읽어볼만 해요
<DarkCircle_> 방금 지웠나보네요
<yemharc> 일단 업계현실을 보여줘서
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 모교수가 이런 드립을 쳤는데
<DarkCircle_> 12월 17일부터 21일까지 기말고사 시험일정을 잡은건 예년보다 개강기간을 늦춰서이고
<DarkCircle_> 이것은 가카의 꼼수다
<DarkCircle_> ...
<markers> 또 다른거 있나요? 1권 더 빌릴수가 있어서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 예밀님도 더 늦기 전에 빨리 와보시라고 권해드리고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 뉴욕의 프로그래머 or 소프트웨어의 심장은 누가 만들었는가
<markers> 흠 시험일정을 잡은거라.... 학교마다 다르지 않을까 싶은데 ㅋㅋ 저희학교는 담주면 시험 끝나는데 ㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 편한 근무환경과 일하기 좋은 개발자로서의 대우는 한국 돌아가기 싫을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<markers> 전 외국사람들이 먼가 생각이 깨어있는거 같아서 외국생활을 동경(?) 하고 있어요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 아니, 내가 야근 하겟따는데 제발 좀 퇴근하라고 해주는 나라잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 물론 진짜 이유는 노동법 때문이지만... 뭐 어찌됐든, 인간으로서의 기본적인 생활은 영유해준다는 점에서 좋아요.
<Seony> 아무리 못벌어도 밥은 안굶거든요... 물가도 싸니까...
<markers> 전에 kisti 있을때 같이 있던 한국사람보다 말 잘 안 통하던 외쿡인이 더 맞는거 보면..? 말이 안통해서 그런걸까나;;
<yemharc> markers: 깨어있는가는 나름 민감한 문제니 넘어가더라도
<yemharc> 그냥 간단하게 '법이 상식적'인겁니다
<DarkCircle_> 부실하게 먹어도 굶어죽지 않을 정도로는 돈이 나오는 나라가 좋은게 아닌가 싶네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle_> 항쿸은 아무리 생각해도 노동 환경이나 퀄리티 이런걸 다 따지고 보면 돈으로 해주는 대우 수준이 영 아님 -.-
<astralBoy> 야근이 없는게 부러워요
<DarkCircle_> 근데 야근은 어디나라를 가도 IT쪽은 똑같아요 .
<yemharc> 사실 IT뿐만 아니라 생산직은 어디나 그런 피크타임이 있어요
<markers> 이런... 소프트웨어의 심장은 누가 만들었는가 < 이건 도서관에 없네요 결국 뉴욕의 프로그래머 빌려야겟어요
<Seony> 담주 목요일에 웹개발하는 회사 면접보러 가는데, 거기도 5시 칼퇴근이거든요...
<markers> 일단 전 도서관 다녀오겟습니다.
<Seony> 물론 칼퇴근이 중요한 건 아니구요, 자기가 할 일은 마무리를 짓는게 중요하죠..
<Seony> 하여간 거기랑 주립대학교 전산실이랑 두군데 면접볼 것 같은데 고민 좀 해봐야겠네요..
<Seony> 아이폰5 드디어 한국에 출시하나보네요
<DarkCircle_> 네
<DarkCircle_> 흠 ...
<DarkCircle_> 보니까 까페들이 사기치느라 아주 눈이 벌개져있네요
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 10만원 싸게 해준다 이런 얘기들 많은데 제가 보기엔 10만원이 뒷돈이거나 아니면 3개월 의무 서비스 이용하면서 도합 10만원어치 이용료를 다달이 깔듯.
<DarkCircle_> 그다지 모양새가 ..
<Seony> 그거야 뭐... 오래 전부터 있어왔던 짓이라...
<DarkCircle_> 근데 이번에는 4나 4s때보다 더하게 뜯어먹는데요 ㅋㅋ 아주 가관이네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그만큼 사람들의 기대가 큰갑네요..
<DarkCircle_> 이번에 들여오는 기기 대수가 별로 안돼요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<DarkCircle_> SKT 초기 물량이 KT의 1/2인데
<DarkCircle_> 합쳐봐야 2만 살짝 넘나 그럴거예요
<Seony> 아이폰은 한국에서 2년 계약하면 단말기값이랑 월 요금이 얼마나 되요?
<Seony> 미 텍사스 법원에서 성폭행 저지른 10대 청소년한테 가석방없는 종신형을 선고했다네요. 대단하군요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 할원이 714천원이라는 이야기가 있네요 근데 어디서는 814천원이라고 하는곳이 있고 제각각인데
<DarkCircle_> 아무래도 공홈에서 언급하는게 진짜겠죠?
<Seony> 그럼 2년 계약할 때 진짜 70만원이라는 돈을 주고사는 거에요?
<DarkCircle_> 네 쪼개서 사는거죠.
<DarkCircle_> 다른 폰 같으면 할부하면서 보험이 그걸 일부 부담을 해주는데 아잉뽕은 아니더군요.
<DarkCircle_> 아이패드도 340불인가 해서 한화로 환산하면 40만원쯤 되는데
<Seony> 그럼 월 요금이 꽤 많이 나가겠네요..
<DarkCircle_> 이번에 56만원으로 책정되어서 아까 아침에 11분만에 동났다나 뭐라나 ..
<DarkCircle_> 네 월요금도 꽤 나가요 .
<Seony> 헐...아이폰 쓸려면 돈이 엄청 드네요...
<DarkCircle_> 근데 월 이용요금은 옆나라 일본에 비하면 그나마 싼 편이예요
<DarkCircle_> 일본에서 아잉뽕 쓰려면 한달에 한화로 10만원 비용을 지불해야됨 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 여기서는 기계값은 대당 $200 에 구입하고, 이용요금은 그냥 젤 싼거... 저는 제 와이프랑 저랑 룸메이트까지 해서 3명이 월 $150 정도 내거든요...
<DarkCircle_> 한사람당 50불이라 ...
<DarkCircle_> 근데 대당 구매비가 싸네요
<DarkCircle_> 겁나 싸네요 -0-
<Seony> 네. 기계값은 고정이잖아요.
<DarkCircle_> 근데 한국 같은 경우는 환율 변동 때문에
<Seony> 애플 홈피를 가든, AT&T를 가든 아이폰 기계값은 항상 고정이에요...
<DarkCircle_> 애플에서 "자체적으로 판단"해서 결정을 해요
<DarkCircle_> 그래서 한화로 사면 겁내 비쌈둥. ..
<Seony> 애플이 아니라 애플코리아 아니에요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 애플코리아는 환율 정보만 전달해주고 고객상담만 전담할거예요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle_> 실질적으로 아이폰에 관련된 업무를 수행하는 회사가 애플코리아가 아니라 KT하고 SKT니까요 .
<DarkCircle_> 두 회사가 알아서 어쩌구 하는데 역시나 흠 ...
<DarkCircle_> 뭐 뒷돈 얹어주는게 있는듯
<Seony> 근데, 생각보다 많이 비싸네요...
<Seony> 요금이든 기계값이든 환율 적용해서 째끔 더 비싼 수준일줄 알았는데..
<DarkCircle_> 요새 환율이 1달러에 1083원이거든요
<DarkCircle_> 근데 기기값을 정할때의 환율은 금년도 환율 최고치를 적용해요
<DarkCircle_> 자기네들은 적정수준을 정했다라고 주장하는데 수박씨도 응꼬로 적당히 까야 =3
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 올해 환율 최고치가 1달러에 1300원쯤이었나 그럴거예요
<Seony> 네. 대략 그 정도..
<DarkCircle_> 그 계산으로 치고 가보면 거의 비슷한 금액대가 나와요
<DarkCircle_> 환율 최고치로 계산하면 적정한 수준이 될 수 있다는 .
<DarkCircle_> 하지만 사는 사람들 입장은 그건 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 블랙 프라이데이때 아이폰을 샀어야 ..
<Seony> 세일했었나보군요...
<DarkCircle_> 미국에서 했었죠
<DarkCircle_> 반값 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이번 블랙프라이데이 때는 돈이가 해브노 해브노라서 아예 아무것도 관심을 안뒀거든요..
<Seony> 헐 반값...
<DarkCircle_> 아마 이것저것 붙는 비용 따지면 정확히는 반값이 아니지만 기기값만 따지면 반값.
<DarkCircle_> 5는 아마 그날에 안팔았던걸로 기억해요
<DarkCircle_> 블랙 프라이데이때 반값에 팔 수 있으려면 재고가 넘쳐나야 되니까요 .
<Seony> 아마 신상이라 더더욱 그랬을 수도 있겠네요... 실물 보니까 진짜 예쁘더라구요..
<Seony> 가볍고...
<DarkCircle_> iPhone 4s 파는데를 블랙프라이데이 당시에 어디서 파냐 이거 물어보는 글이 꽤 있었네요
<DarkCircle_> 기사를 좀 뒤져보니 원가의 75% 금액으로 팔았다 이런 얘기가 있심.
<DarkCircle_> http://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CEcQqQIwAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fappleinsider.com%2Farticles%2F11%2F11%2F28%2F75_of_apple_stores_sold_out_of_iphone_4s_on_black_friday_ipad_sales_up_68&ei=_Xy4UMX0KsjAiwK_4IGgCg&usg=AFQjCNHa_GTF-CccF-CePrr6c58hJF8aSA&sig2=rSD4lmc0vyvl0Sb0KD5rSw
<DarkCircle_> 흠 잠시만요 저 링크가 아닌데 -_-;
<DarkCircle_> http://appleinsider.com/articles/11/11/28/75_of_apple_stores_sold_out_of_iphone_4s_on_black_friday_ipad_sales_up_68
<DarkCircle_> 재밌어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 똑같은 링크네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 네 근데 위에 링크는 리다이렉트되는 링크고 아래는 바로 가는 링크예요
<DarkCircle_> 저걸 기업체에서 하는 이유가 재고소진을 해서 자금을 끌어모은 다음에 다음 제품을 개발하고 출시하기 위한거라고 하더군요.
<Seony> 일리있네요
<DarkCircle_> 중국에서 저런거 하면 쩔어줄텐데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 미국에 끽해봐야 인구 2억인거 중국에서 빨아주면 -.- ...
<Seony> 뭐 그 동네는 아이패드 살려고 콩팥도 파는 나라잖아요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 통계상으론 10억이라는데 너도나도 순풍순풍 낳는걸 보면 ....
<DarkCircle_> 10억이 아니라 실제로 20억일지 알 수가 없는 ..
<DarkCircle_> 중국 보면 참 괴상한 나라예요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 장기 팔아서 아이패드 사는 나라인데 뭐 더 이상의 설명은 생략해도... ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> 목적을 위해서는 수단과 방법을 안가리기 때문에 그냥 구매력 하나만 봐도 구매잠재력은 세계 최고수준이예요
<Seony> 그러니, 중국 정부에서 그렇게 규제를 해도 포기안하죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle_> 친구가 음 중국에서 사업을 하자고 농담 반 진담 반으로 얘기를 했었는데
<DarkCircle_> 사실 사업을 할 때 걱정하는건 거기서 장사를 하면 얼마나 많은 고객이 서비스를 구매해서 얼마를 벌 수 있을까가 제일 문제쟎아요?
<DarkCircle_> 거긴 그게 문제가 아니예요 -_-;
<Seony> 하하..
<DarkCircle_> 인프라 초기 투자비용이 어마어마한게 문제임
<DarkCircle_> 근데 그 돈을 끌어모은다는게 쉽지가 않아요
<Seony> 제 동생이 중국에서 유학할 때 당시 얘길 들어보니까, 동네는 좀 촌스러워도 한국이나 일본을 많이 따라가고 싶어해서 소비가 엄청나다고는 하더라구요..
<DarkCircle_> 막말로 모바일 인터넷서비스를 한다 그러면 잠재 기본 동접수가 500만이라 한국에서 카톡 이거 첨에 열때랑은 차원이 다른...
<DarkCircle_> 첨에 한국에서 하는것처럼 허접하게 열었다간 그자리에서 망하거든요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그렇군요... 하긴 초기 투자비용도 만만치 않지만 그걸 유지하기도 쉽지않겠네요
<DarkCircle_> 제가 나왔던 지방대 학과 후배중 하나가 동북 기술대학인가 거기에 있다가 유학온 중국인 학생인데
<DarkCircle_> 그 애 아빠가 겁나 부자래요
<DarkCircle_> 그래서 얼마나 부자길래 호들갑이냐고 물었더니 섬 하나가 그 애 아빠 땅이라고 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<Seony> 그런 말 있잖아요... 중국에는 삼성 이건희 같은 사람이 한국 인구수만큼 있다고...
<DarkCircle_> 거기에 뭐 콘도도 짓고 뭐도 하고 다 하겠죠. 근데 그렇게 재산이 있어야 중국에서 사업을 할 수가 있다더라구요 ㅡ.ㅡ ;
<DarkCircle_> 네 ㅋㅋ
<markers> 도서관 갔다가 눈비 맞고 왔네요 ;ㅁ;
<DarkCircle_> 진짜 우리나라에서 중산층이라고 하는 사람들은 중국가면 겨우겨우 입에 풀칠하는 수준 .
<markers> 눈비 왕창 내렸다가 그쳣넹 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 중국은 뭐, 게임산업 기준만 봐도.....
<yemharc> 동접 100만에 1년매출 1천억 목표가 중박인 곳이니까요 (......)
<yemharc> (텐센트 실적발표서 말한 기준)
<DarkCircle_> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ 중박 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle_> (진짜 울고 싶다 ㅠㅠ)
<DarkCircle_> razGon_UNT, http://imnews.imbc.com/replay/nw1800/article/3193491_5794.html
<yemharc> DarkCircle_:
<yemharc> 오타 4글자 덕에 하루를 날려먹었습니다 비바
<DarkCircle_> 전에 제가 소개드렸던 썰렁탕집.
<yemharc> OT.......L
<DarkCircle_> 아아~
<DarkCircle_> 영문자 오타인가요 ?_?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 이름이 좀 긴 녀석......
<yemharc> ㅇㅏ오아오아오아오아오아옹
<markers> t아카데미처럼 공짜로 먼가 강의 제공하는 곳이 있을려나요 -_-?
<yemharc> TED
<yemharc> Itunes U
<Seony> 노스트라다무스 예언 중에 말춤이 등장하는 구절이 있다네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 얼추 10억이라는 숫자도 등장한다는데, 유튜브 조회수 10억을 기록하는 시기가 12월 21일이라는 추측도 등장 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이젠 아주그냥 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> http://www.google.co.kr/search?hl=ko&newwindow=1&tbo=d&site=&source=hp&q=%EC%8B%B8%EC%9D%B4+%EB%85%B8%EC%8A%A4%ED%8A%B8%EB%9D%BC%EB%8B%A4%EB%AC%B4%EC%8A%A4&oq=%EC%8B%B8%EC%9D%B4+%EB%85%B8%EC%8A%A4%ED%8A%B8%EB%9D%BC%EB%8B%A4%EB%AC%B4%EC%8A%A4&gs_l=hp.3...863.6068.0.6184.20.19.1.0.0.0.234.1070.13j4j1.18.0...0.0...1c.4.lXY6iQsaB08 여기있네요 ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕하세요, 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕하세요, 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕하세요. 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<Seony> 네.. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> "통신사: 뭐! 나로호가 연기했다고! 우리도 질수없다! [아이폰 상단무 문제 충격] 기사 뿌리고 우리도 연기다!"
<JSTae76> yemharc: 안녕하세요^^
<JSTae76> yemharc: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Apple iMac이 판매에 돌입했네요
<yemharc> [아이폰5 나로호와 함께 출시. 국내 사용자들 이미 등 돌려]
<JSTae76> Apple IPhone 5, iMac, iTunes 11
<yemharc> .....음, 왠지 나올법한 기사제목이지 않나요
<yemharc> Seony: IT업계에 일하시는 IT 잘 모르는 (응?)분에게 이번 아이맥 이미지 보내드렸더니
<yemharc> "모니터 하난데 뭔 가격이 이렇게 비싸냐?"고........
<Seony> IT업계에 일하시는데 잘 모르는 분이 계시군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 없진 않죠. 의외로 마케팅이나 뭐 이런쪽 계시는 분들은 거의 몰라요
<yemharc> 대신 문서작업능력은........................
<Seony> 근데, 사실 애플제품을 한 번도 본 적이 없는 사람이라면, 아이맥 보고 그냥 모니터라고 생각하는 사람들이 꽤 많더라구요
<yemharc> "엑셀은 프로그래머가 아니라 경리 누님께 물어라"
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하네요
<yemharc> 그럴수밖에 없어요
<yemharc> 아니 그 이전에, 모니터로 보기에도 '미심쩍'잖아요
<yemharc> .........
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서 본체랑 같이 있는거라고 얘기하셨어요?
<yemharc> 말했더니 "그럼 본체도 옆에 두고 같이 찍어야지 이 회사 뭐야"
<JSTae76> yemharc: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아 근데 진짜....... 저걸 실물이라고 믿어야 하는지 말아야하는지 원.......
<Seony> 제가 보고와서 얘기해드릴께요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 이왕이면 사진도 한두장 부탁드려요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<yemharc> 어?......
<JSTae76> 아이맥 뒷면 중간부분이 조금 두껍긴한데 그래도 굳굳
<yemharc> 레티나 15''보다 싸네?!........
<yemharc> 아.... 플래스 768 vs 3TB 퓨전의 차이.....
<yemharc> 플래쉬
<Seony> 디스플레이부터도 레티나가 더 비싸지 않을까요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아이맥 풀옵 땡겨주니 600 나오네요
<yemharc> .......
<JSTae76> 음.. 제 맥프레도 아까 인천에 도착하긴했는데 통관때문에 꽤 지연될듯합니다.
<Seony> 헐...
<yemharc> 확실히 데탑쪽은 애플이 가성비가 나빠요
<JSTae76> yemharc: 27인치 기준이네요..저도 봤어요ㅎㅎ 32GB RAM이 8십만..
<yemharc> Seony: 근데 이번 아이맥은 수작업 업그레이드 할 용기가 안 납니다
<yemharc> .........
<Seony> 뭔가 가능하게끔 되어있겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그야 그게 불가능하면 정비를 못 하니 가능은 하겠지만요.......
<yemharc> 믿는다 iFixIT
<yemharc> 아 근데 레티나북에 너무 만족하고 있어서 구매욕구가 일어나진 않네요
<Seony> 근데 미국 애플스토어에서 풀옵션 해보니까 $4,250 나오네요.
<JSTae76> yemharc: yemharc님 rMBP는 패널이 삼성 패널이세요 LG 패널이세요?
<yemharc> 전 삼성이요
<JSTae76> 잔상 문제는 덜 하시겠네요
<yemharc> 전 잔상같은거 전혀 없는데요...
<yemharc> 가끔 보니 애플기기 관련해서 사람들이 "이거문제 저거문제" 하는건 많이 봤는데
<JSTae76> yemharc: LG 패널은 잔상 문제가 심해요 (아는 형꺼)
<yemharc> 정작 저는 겪어본게 하나도 없어서......
<yemharc> iOS 와이파이 문제같은것도 그렇고요
<yemharc> 그냥.......아무 문제 없네요
<JSTae76> yemharc: ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> LG패널도 말은 많이 들었는데 정작 본적도 없고......
<yemharc> 그래서 대체 잔상이 어떻게 남는다는건지도 정확히 몰라요
<yemharc> 아이폰5를 구매하기 위해서는 150g 더 가벼운 폰을 위해 돈을 쓰는 정도의 애정이 필요합니다.....................아?
<Seony> 이번에 취직이 잘되야 와이프님한테 맥프로 사달라고 하는데.. ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> IPS 디스플레이가 원래 처리속도가 일반 디스플레이에 비해 지연이 되어서 오랜시간 (10분이 오랜시간이 될수도 있습니다) 같은 화면 내지 비슷한 화면을 실행시키고 있으시면 고스팅 현상 내지 잔상이라하여 해당 화면이 계속 화면에 남아있어요 (실제적으로는 없는 화면이지만)
<yemharc> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 익ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 맥 프로도 새 라인업이 나올때가 됬지않나요?
<Seony> $10,000 어치 컴퓨터 사준댔거든요 ㅋ
<yemharc> 어......그 처리속도 문제 S-IPS 되면서 해결된걸로 알고 있었는데.....
<yemharc> ML 10.8.3에 AMD 하이엔드 그래픽카드 드라이버 포함되었습니다.
<yemharc> 그 외에 인텔 제온 드라이버도 업뎃됐고요
<yemharc> 내년 봄 발표에서 나오지 않을까 짐작들 하고 있어요
<yemharc> Seony: 그러고 보니 재미있는 예상을 봤습니다
<yemharc> 애플의 제품 그리드 아시죠? 프로 / 일반 : 휴대 / 데탑
<Seony> sp
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 그걸 아이패드에 적용하지 않겠느냐......라는 예상이 나왔습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 설마요..
<yemharc> iPad / iPad with R : iPad mini / iPad mini with R
<yemharc> 요런 식으로
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아..
<yemharc> 가능성이 없진 않은데
<yemharc> 그도 그럴게 애플 모바일기기들이 이젠 매니아층을 겨냥한 제품이 아니라서
<yemharc> 사실 기업 입장에선 저가형(?) 제품도 필요하긴 하거든요
<Seony> 그렇죠. 뭐 불가능한 예상은 아니니깐요..
<yemharc> 그래야 기업이나 교육기관에서도 도입이 쉬워지고요
<yemharc> 그래서 나온 예상이긴 한데
<yemharc> 어떨지는 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 폰이야 그렇다 쳐도 패드부터는 사실 컴퓨팅 영역에 가까우니까요
<yemharc> 폰은 업무전화는 둘째치고 폰 자체는 개인영역이니까요
<Seony> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 그나저나 아이북스 교과서 시장은 점점 넓어지네요
<yemharc> 패드만 좌좍 보급되면 정말 뒤집어 엎을수도 있을거같아요
<Seony> 그래요? 케이먹에서는 아이패드를 통한 출판업계 비지니스는 거의 망했다는 의견이더라구요..
<yemharc> 그러니까 World Wide AppStore좀 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 물론 번역글이긴 하지만..
<yemharc> 그게 보니까 전적으로 패드 보급율이 문제가 되는거더라구요
<Seony> 근데 사실 대부분이 그돈주고 PDF 살 바에는 차라리 진짜 책을 사잖아요
<yemharc> 아이북스 강점은 PDF가 아닌데에 있는거죠
<yemharc> 그래서 아마존 킨들에서 교과서 계열은 안 팔리는거고요
<yemharc> 전문서적도 그렇고
<yemharc> (전자책 이야기)
<Seony> 음... 아무래도 아이패드 미니의 영향이 좀 클것 같네요
<Seony> 다들 원하는 사이즈에 적당한 성능에 적당한 가격에...
<yemharc> 휴대용 패드로는 딱 좋죠. 7~8인치 사이가요
<Seony> 여자들도 가방 속에 들어가는 사이즈라서 아마 적지않은 양이 팔리지 않을까 싶어요
<yemharc> 미니 이미 많이 팔리고 있긴 해요
<yemharc> 다만 이번 첫 버전은 좀 그런게, 이미 패드 있을사람은 다 있거든요
<yemharc> 당장에 시장 자체를 확대하기엔 시간이 부족하죠
<Seony> 맥북 배터리 충전 싸이클이 얼마나 되는지 혹시 아세요?
<yemharc> 평균 1100회 정도요
<Seony> 지금 109회니까... 1100회면... 10년은 쓸 수 있는 양이네요..
<yemharc> 두달에 한번정도 캘리 해주면 무리없습니다
<yemharc> 너무 자주하면 되려 안좋고요
<Seony> 저는 거의 안하는데... 이번에 한 번 해줘야겠네요..
<yemharc> 하면 딱히 '좋아졌다' 같은건 못 느끼는데
<yemharc> 가끔보면 배터리 총량이 약간씩 변해요
<Seony> 네.. 저도 지금 95%에요...
<yemharc> 그게 배터리 손상이라기보다 소프트웨어가 그때그때 인식하는 양이 조금씩 틀려지는데
<Seony> 98%에서 더 이상 충전이 안되고 있고...
<yemharc> 캘리는 그걸 완전히 비웠다가 재충전해서 다시 인식하는 작업이에요
<yemharc> 더불어서 배터리 소자도 전체적으로 한바퀴 돌리고요
<yemharc> 평소에도 돌긴 하는데 완전히 돌리는거랑은 또 틀리니까요
<yemharc> 그래서 자주하면 되려 수명이 까이고
<yemharc> 너무 안하면 좀 그렇죠
<yemharc> (리튬이온 특성상 안한다고 메모리 효과가 생기진 않아요_)
<Seony> 이번 주말에 한 번 해줘야겠네요...
<Seony> 아 이번에 놋북용 하드 1테라짜리 샀어야햇는데..
<Seony> http://pds19.egloos.com/pds/201201/27/95/c0144495_4f220be835150.jpg ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 퇴근합니다 :)
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch> 미치겠네요.
<razGon_Xch> 마눌님..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_DaHOWS> 회식하면 10시는 넘는 건 기본이고 12시면 기본인데.
<razGon_DaHOWS> 10시 넘어서 왔다고 난리.
<razGon_DaHOWS> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_DaHOWS> 다들 주무시는군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_DaHOWS> 흑... 이브이 길로..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iPad> 한밤중에 안녕하세요?
<razGon_iPad> 거기 누구없는지요?
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 아무도 없당.
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 그럼 저도 로그오프요
<razGon_iPad> 굳나잇요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-01
<razGon_web> jasonjang: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 오늘 토요일요.
<jasonjang> 즐거운 주말 입니다. 저는 오늘 김장을..........ㅠㅠ 하하하
<jasonjang> 헐~ 참, grub 땜에 잠시 리부팅을 여러번 해야 합니다.
<Seony> razGon_web, 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> razGon_web, R&D에 필요한 스킬 다 찍고 그쪽 미션 받아서 하는 중인데, 아직 렙1짜리라 올라가는게 신통치 않네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아무래도 전투미션이랑 병행해야할 것 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 그러시군요.
<razGon_web> 저는 미사일은 헤비미사일과 헤비미사일 전문화만 빼고 다올렸습니다.
<razGon_web> 헤비미사일은 11일 남았네요.
<razGon_web> 레벨 5까지요.
<Seony> 헛... 아직 많이 남았네요... 원래 며칠짜리인데요?
<razGon_web> 원래 그정도 드는거 같던데요.
<razGon_web> 인제 레벨올렸습니다.
<Seony> 아... 최근에 찍으신거군요... 그럼 그거만 하면 드레이크 타실 준비는 다 끝나는 거에요?
<razGon_web> 이미 타고 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 모듈에 대해서 질문한 메일 보내드렸습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 오오 넵. 금방 답장 드리겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 천천히 하셔도 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 학회이후에 정리 작업하느라고 오늘도 스킬만 찍고 일해야 될거 같습니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 드레이크에 라이트미사일 달고다니시는 거에요?
<Seony> 아... 바쁘시군요. 뭐 이브의 장점이 바빠도 스킬만 찍어놓으면 된다는 점이죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예 아직까지는 라이트미사일입니다.
<razGon_web> 헤비미사일런처를 뭘로 구입해야 될지 해서요.
<Seony> 런처 목록 보내드릴께요
<razGon_web> 거기에 모듈이 많아져서요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 감사합니다^^
<Seony> 아 근데, 제가 예전에 다 보낸거 같았는데 그게 빠졌었나보네요
<razGon_web> 아.. 그건 카라칼요.ㅎ
<Seony> 네. 지금 보고있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저랑 똑같은 세팅으로 보내드릴께요
<razGon_web> 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> 저는 오토타겟팅도 익혔어요.ㅎ
<Seony> 저도 익혀놨습니다 ㅋ. 째끔 편하긴 하더라구요.
<razGon_web> 미사일값이 싸고 록온 안해도 되서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 참, 리그는 해도그만 안해도 그만인거 아시죠?
<Seony> 그리고, 한 번 장착하면 뺄 수 없다는 점도..
<Seony> 메일 보냈씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 드레이크는 배틀크루저급이에요. 그 윗단계가 배틀쉽이고, 배틀쉽은 "레이븐"이라는 게 있죠
<Seony> 사실상 개인이 몰 수 있는 함급은 배틀쉽까지구요, 그 이상은 단독으로 운행하기가 어렵다고 들었어요...
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 예
<Seony> 헤비미슬 사정거리가 58km인데, 실제로 날려보면 유효사정거리는 대략 49km 정도 되는 거 같거든요... 적기가 오기도 전부터 미슬을 날려대니 확실히 미슬이 편하긴 편하더라구요...
<razGon_web> 돈값하죠.ㅎ
<samahui> 12월의 첫날입니다.
<samahui> 즐거운 마음으로 한 달 활기차게 시작해 보아요 ^^
<Seony> samahui: 안녕하세요
<samahui> 넵, 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui> 어제 일보고 대전에 왔는데 고향집 식구들이 모두 감기몸살이 심하네요.
<samahui> 덕분에 감기기운 돌아서 아침부터 민트차 한잔 하고 있어요
<samahui> 감기 조심하세요 ~~~
<razGon_web> 저희 가족도 힘들어 하네요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Seony> hi
<JSTae76> Seony: 안녕하세요. Seony님
<JSTae76> 오늘이 세계 에이즈의 날이군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 블랙 프라이데이 행사때 즐거운 쇼핑하셨나요?
<Seony>  아뇨. 돈이 없어서 집에만 있었어요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 어차피 그래봐야 다 생색내기 수준 밖에 안되고..
<Seony> 노트북 쿨링패드 하나 샀네요..
<JSTae76> Seony: ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 외장하드 1테라짜리 $50인가에 팔았는데 그걸 샀어야했는데 좀 아쉽네요..
<JSTae76> Seony: 와우..
<Seony> 그거 뜯어서 놋북에 장착했어야했는데 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 참, 올 8월달에 저에게 Facebook 우분투 그룹을 소개해주셔서 감사합니다.
<Seony> 제가 소개했었나요? ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 덕분에 좋은 사람도 많이 만나고 저에게 많은 도움이 되었네요 (특히나 제 진로나 미래에 관해서^^)
<Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<JSTae76> Seony: 넵, 그 때 어쩌다가 Facebook 이야기가 나왔는데 저는 친구들이 Facebook을 안해서 심심하다.. 뭐 이랬는데 Seony님이 우분투 그룹에 가입해보라고 권유하셨어요 :)
<Seony> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 넵ㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony: 그 때 제가 이 채팅방에 참여하지 않았다면 지금의 저는 어땠을지 모르겠습니다^^
<Seony> 걍 학교다니고 있었겠죠 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony: ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 음.. 갑자기 폰이 이상하네요 =_= 배터리가 완충상태인데도 갑자기 껏다켜지더니 계속 경고음만 내고 배터리 표시기가 먹통이고 결국 꺼지네요
<JSTae76> 음.. 왜이러지;;
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 오우..!! 오랜만!
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> razGon_web: 매일 카카오톡 친구 목록에서 보는 :)
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 잇다가 뵈요
<razGon_iPad> 공부중인 라즈곤입니다.
<razGon_iPad> 강의중에 연결,,,ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 아무도 없군요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 있잖아요
<sungyo> 보통 wol포트를 8888을 쓰나요?
<sungyo> 컴퓨터마다  wol작동 포트가 다른가요? 어떤건 3206으로 되는데 어떤건 이 포트로 또 안되네요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 신기신기해라.....
<sungyo> 쓰읍~ 다른 이유가 있나보네요. 1~9999포트를 다 쏴봤는데 작동은 안하는게, 이상하게 iptime에서 작동시키면 켜지니까요.
<devunt> wol은 udp 9번 쓰는거로 알고 있습니다
<sungyo> 다른 이유가 있나봐요, iptime 공유기에 있는걸로 켜면 잘만 켜지는데, wakeonlan 명령어를 쓰면 됬다가, 지금 또 해보니 안되네요.
<devunt> 같은 네트워크에 있고
<devunt> 올바른 맥 주소를 입력하신게 맞나요?
<sungyo> 같은 넷상이고 맥주소는 iptime wol기능에 기록된 맥주소를 그대로 복사해왔어요.
<sungyo> 하나는 윈도우고 하나는 우분투인데, iptime에서의 wol로는 켜지고 wolonlan으로는 안켜지니 신기해요.
<sungyo> wolonlan -> wakeonlan
<sungyo> 엇, 윈도우는 설정 만져주고 다시 쏴보니 켜지네요. *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 11월 포럼 모임에 왔었나요?
<JSTae76> sungyo, 저요?
<sungyo> JSTae76: 네
<JSTae76> sungyo, 키 160의 통통한 초딩이 없었을겁니다
<JSTae76> 참가안했어요^^
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그러셨군요.
<sungyo> 지난달 처음 나갔다왔거든요.
<JSTae76> 다음달 우분투 포럼 세미나에서 키 160의 통통한 아이를 발견하시면 반갑게 인사해주세요
<JSTae76> 근데 아마 저가 먼저 인사를 드릴것같네요
<sungyo> 노트북은 뭐 장착하고 오시죠?
<JSTae76> 아니요
<JSTae76> 필요없지않나요?
<sungyo> 그러게요, 그런데 많이들 장착하고 오시더라구요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 오홀..그렇군요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 전 울산에서 버스타고가니깐 가볍게 패스ㅎ
<JSTae76> 가서 시간이 있으면 IDC 들러서 서버 좀 보다가려고 생각중이거든요
<sungyo> 빡시군요. 귀한 모임이에요. 지난달에는 제주도에서도 오셨어요.
<JSTae76> 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 설마 댓글에서 비행기 어쩌고저쩌고하던데 설마..
<sungyo> 예. ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 세미나에서 많은 분들과 친해지면 좋겠습니다
<JSTae76> 솔직히 그걸 기대하기도하는..ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그러기엔 남자가 너무 많......( _ _)
<JSTae76> 다음달엔 여자가 등장합니다
<JSTae76> 기대하세요ㅋㅋ 저랑 같이 갈테니
<sungyo> 어.떡.게.요....?
<JSTae76> 키키
<sungyo> 혹시 누나?
<JSTae76> 친누나는아니에요ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그래서 누나?
<JSTae76> 개인적인 생각으로 예쁜..
<sungyo> 그래서 20대:?
<JSTae76> (거기다가 착하기까지해요..)
<JSTae76> 저번달에첫수능^^
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<JSTae76> (진심나이가좀만더많았다면..)
<JSTae76> 킁킁
<JSTae76> 쨋든 기대됩니다
<sungyo> 친구, 나에게 '사촌동생' 한명을 더 만들어주는구려.
<JSTae76> 으잌ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아아..갑자기 3학년때 C 언어책들고다닌게 후회가됩니다
<sungyo> 어느면에서요?
<JSTae76> 그때 엄마가 이렇게 무거운 책 메고다니면 어깨에 무리가가서 키 안큰다했는데
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그건 그거랑 상관 없을거에요.
<sungyo> 그보다는 왜 밤에 잠을 못잤나라는 후회를 해보세요.
<JSTae76> 이미 하는 중입니다..
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 나도 일찍 잘려구요....( _ _) 물론 크기엔 너무 늦었지만,
<JSTae76> C언어 헤더 파일을 studio.h라 해놓고는 왜 안되지이러고
<JSTae76> 무엇보다 젠투를 설치하려 날밤샌기억이 -_-
<sungyo> 아...젠투...( _ _)
<JSTae76> 초3때 젠투 설치를하고잇엇으니..
<sungyo> 5년전이에요?
<JSTae76> 2일인가 3일인가 계속 컴퓨터 켜둔 생각이나네요
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 5학년때 OS 만들기도했고
<JSTae76> 근데 제가 살아오면서 제일 기억에 남고 지금 생각해도 기분 제일 좋고 제일 재미있었던 책이 DOS 책이에요
<JSTae76> 어렸을때부터 유체역학, 자동차공학, 전기공학등에 관심이많아 아빠책을 하나하나 정독하는데
<sungyo> 아버지 직업이 어떻게 되세요?
<JSTae76> 유난히 아빠한테는 표지가 없고 그냥 빈 표지로 싸인 책이 많았는데 한날은 도스책이더군요
<JSTae76> 수질업쪽이신데 기계과를 나오셨어요
<sungyo> 그러셨구나~
<JSTae76> 도스책을 보물인것마냥 좋아하고그랬네요
<JSTae76> 그래서 그 책을 다시 찾기 시작했는데 없더군요 그래서 인터넷을 찾아보고있어요
<sungyo> 그러고보니 저도 책을 가까이하게 된게 아버지 덕분이네요.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ어떻게요?
<JSTae76> 반가워도스야라
<sungyo> 아버지 서재에서 이것, 저것 하나씩 뽑아서 읽는다기보다는 '구경'하면서
<JSTae76> 이름이맞는깃같네요
<JSTae76> 오오
<JSTae76> 저랑 비슷하네요, 물론 전 정독한ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그러면서 책과 가까워진거 같아요. 잠깐, 그 이름 왠지 나에게 낮익은데요?
<sungyo> 그..뭔가가 나와서 '손흔드는' 그림 그려져 있는 표지 혹시 아닌가요?
<sungyo> 반가워 씨리즈 있지 않나요?
<sungyo> 아닌가? 전유성 씨리즈인가?
<sungyo> 반가워도 씨리즈 있는거 같은데...
<JSTae76> 표지가 없었어요ㅎ
<JSTae76> 이상한 애 그림도 있었는듯 한데
<sungyo> JSTae76: 교과서를 태블릿으로 대처한다는 의견에 대해 어떻게 생각해요? 현직 학생으로서요.
<JSTae76> sungyo, 반대합니다
<sungyo> 왜요?
<JSTae76> 일단은 태블릿 자체가 학생들에게는 갖고노는 기계입니다
<JSTae76> 만일에만일에 교과서 기능만 있다면 크게 메리트가 없으니 ㅂ
<JSTae76> 수업에 도움이되는 기능이 들어가겠죠..예를들면판서기능
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 그러면그것같고 낙서합니다
<JSTae76> SE-
<JSTae76> 머이런거^^
<JSTae76> 그럴때이기도하고..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 어쨋든반대입니다
<sungyo> 어른들중에, 지식의 습득을 '미디어'로 대처하게 될경우 위험해질수 있다는 생각에 대해선 어떻게 생각해요?
<JSTae76> 모르는것을 인터넷으로부터 얻는다고요?
<sungyo> 같은 의견이에요. 태블릿으로 대처할 경우 '위험해질수 있따'라는 주장에 대해서요
<sungyo> 지식습득 -> 공부,  학생 앞에 종이교과서 대신 ebook이 놓여있는거죠.
<JSTae76> 교육을 태블릿으로한다해도 위험하진않을것같은데요?
<JSTae76> 사실 위험하긴합니다만..
<sungyo> 어른들은 무엇때문에 '위험할 것이다'라고 생각할까요?
<sungyo> 그리고 어떠한 부분에서 위험하다고 생각하세요?
<JSTae76> 일단은 펜을 안 사용하지요, 디지털 기기니깐 갖고놀게도되고
<JSTae76> 필기하는것도없고그러니깐그렇겠죠
<sungyo> JST님 생각은 어때요?
<JSTae76> 결론을 말씀드리자면 E-Book으로 대체하는건 반대이며 그런 일에 예산을 사용할빠엔 현교육정책이나 바뀌면 좋겠습니다
<sungyo> 제가 교회에서 학생들을 지도를 한지가 어느덧, 10년이 되가네요.
<sungyo> 내년이면 10년 찍네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그 10년 사이에 바뀐게 있어요.
<JSTae76> 뭔데요ㅎㅎ?
<sungyo> 점점점 학생들이 앞에 서있는 사람의 말을 듣지를 못해요.
<JSTae76> ^^
<sungyo> 저는 그게 무척 궁금했어요. 10년 사이에 점점점 학생들을 가르치면서 뭔가 모르는 '각박함'이 과연 어디서 오는것인가..하구요.
<JSTae76> 흠
<JSTae76> 뭐랄까..
<JSTae76> 음..
<sungyo> 그래서 그 학생들을 면밀히 관찰해보던 도중에, 한가지 찾은 것이... 그 학생들 손에는 '전화기'(이제는 스맛폰)이 들려있다는 거에요.
<JSTae76> Clear
<sungyo> 앞에서 이야기하고 있는 중에도 뒤에선 꾸준히 손으로 다른 사람과 대화를 하고 있는 거죠.
<JSTae76> 스마트폰은 솔직히 적입니다
<sungyo> 그리고 더 놀라운건, 그 학생들에게 폰을 끄도록 하고선 참여를 시키니까, 전혀 학습에 대해 '반응'할줄을 모더라는거에요.
<sungyo> 모르더라는거에요.
<JSTae76> 네
<sungyo> 미디어(전화기 / 인터넷 / 티비 / 스맛폰)를 통한 정보습득은 잘 해가는 반면에, '종이'와 칠판을 통해 정보습득을 하는 방법은 전혀 모르더라는거죠.
<sungyo> 그리고 그 학생들에게 '미디어'를 통해서 정보를 습득하도록 해보니까,
<JSTae76> 하지만 흥미가 없는 학과공부를 미디이에 적용시킨다해도 달라질것은 없다봅니다
<JSTae76> 네
<sungyo> 습득은 할수 있지만...정작 '생각'하고 '사고'할줄을 모르더라는거에요.
<sungyo> '흥미'가 있어도요,
<sungyo> '상상'할줄을.....전혀 모르더라는거죠. 저 이거 꽤나 충격이였는뎃 ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> JST님은 거기서 열외; 왜냐믄.....앞에있는 '컴퓨터'를 가지고선 상상할줄 아는 능력이 있으니까요.
<JSTae76> 음..
<JSTae76> 일단 전 이상하게도 세상에 대한 관심이 많아요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 좋은거에요. 인문학적 / 윤리적 기반이 없는 엔지니어링은 디스토피아를 가져올뿐이에요.
<JSTae76> 예를들면 어제도 박근혜 후보가 문재인 후보를 비판하는 네거티브 행동을 보면서 저렇게 비판하는게 가능한가
<JSTae76> 하면서 그날밤인터넷검색한것만봐도알수있죠
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 꼭 그렇게 자기자신을 객관화시킬 필요는 없어요~
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 스마트폰이 손에 들려있으면,  '상상력'이 막힌다는 것을 사람들은 모르는거 같더라구요.
<sungyo> 손에 익숙해지면 익숙해질수록이요.
<JSTae76> 그렇네요
<JSTae76> 또 밤이되니 머리가 복잡해지네요
<sungyo> 아, 방금 JST님이랑 대화하다가 머릿속에서 풀지못하던거 하나가 풀렸네요.ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 뭐에요ㅎㅎ?
<sungyo> 최근에 책 한권을 읽으면서 이것을 학생들에게 어떻게 설명하면 좋을까, 하던건데.....좀 '철학적'인 내용들이에요.
<JSTae76> 아
<JSTae76> 지난 1년을 돌이켜보니 살면시 제일 행복했네요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어떻게요?
<JSTae76> 음..
<sungyo> am0c, 너브죽~
<JSTae76> 솔직히말하면 올해는 사고를 유난히 많이첬어요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 잔잔한 사고부터 큰 사고까지
<JSTae76> 그래서 강제전학 위기도겪는디ㅣ
<JSTae76> 데
<sungyo> 오오,
<sungyo> 사고가 재법 컸나봐요.
<JSTae76> 넵
<sungyo> 학교 서버를 태워버렸나요?
<JSTae76> 징계만 거의 10번정도받앟믄ㄱ
<JSTae76> 았으니
<JSTae76> 그렇다고할수도있죠
<sungyo> JST님 되게 착실한 학생인줄 상상했데??
<sungyo> 상상했는데?
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 오해입니다
<sungyo> 왜그랬어욧ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 깊이 반성중입니다
<JSTae76> 특히 부모님께 말이죠ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 우움~
<JSTae76> 어쨋든 징계의 결과로 방학때 특별교육을 이수받게됩니다
<JSTae76> 절에가는건데__
<sungyo> 꽤 컸군요. 그거 아무에게나 안보내는건데....
<JSTae76> 그때
<sungyo> 절에 보내는거면 이거...사고의 견적이 나오는데...( " ")
<JSTae76> ^^
<sungyo> 그래서요? 그때?
<JSTae76> 넵
<JSTae76> 특별교육받을때 이 서버에서 Seony님을 비롯한 여러 분들과 친해저요
<sungyo> 특별교육으로 절에가서 irc를 했나요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 이거 뭔가 개연성이....
<JSTae76> ;;ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 자유롭게 사용하라고 하셨는데 우분투가 없엇니
<JSTae76> 어서
<JSTae76> 서버로하다심심해서..ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 그때가 언제에요?
<JSTae76> 쨋든 그러다가 Facebook 가입을 권유받아 sungyo님 같이 좋은 사람 많이 만나 제 인생이 바꼈습니다
<JSTae76> 8월말입니다
<am0c> sungyo: 안녕하세요!
<sungyo> 그랬구나...
<am0c> JSTae76: 안녕하세요!
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.^^
<JSTae76> 올해있었던 여리 일은 인생을 바꾸게딉니다
<JSTae76> 네안녕하세요ㅎ
<am0c> 무슨일이었는지 궁금하네용..
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 정 궁금하시면 개인톡을.....,.......,.
<am0c> 저는 고등학교 유급..
<sungyo> ㅋㅋ 괜찮아요~
<am0c> 그런다음에 중퇴
<JSTae76> 특히 sungyo님 감사합니다
<sungyo> 굳이 설명 안해도 되요.
<JSTae76> 뭐 뻔하시지않나요?
<JSTae76> sungyo님이 제 인생을 바꾸시는데 제일 큰 공을 하셨어요
<sungyo> ^^;;;; 오옷, 감사한걸요.
<sungyo> 어떠한 부분이 도움이 되었는지 물어봐도 되나요?
<JSTae76> ^^
<JSTae76> 질문과 조언입니다
<JSTae76> 질문은 저의 생각을 넓혀주시고 ㅈ
<sungyo> @_@ 저는 항상 질문만 던지는 편이라...어느 질문이였나요?
<JSTae76> 저 스스로 묻게되는경우가 많았어요
<sungyo> 그랬군요.
<JSTae76> 그리고 조언
<sungyo> JST님에게 그런 일이 있었는줄은 저는 짐작도 못했어요.
<JSTae76> 여기 계시는 대부분의 분들이 그럴꺼에요
<JSTae76> 그래서 가급적 안 밝히려고했는데 어쩌다보니 밝혔네요
<sungyo> 가까운데 있으면 직접 만나서 밥먹으면서 이야기를 나눠볼텐데,
<JSTae76> 어디 사세요?
<sungyo> 저는 경기도, 의정부 근처에요.
<JSTae76> 오우..멉니다ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 사실 저도 학생(?)인지라, 새해가 되면 또 스케줄이 빡빡해지거든요.
<JSTae76> ????????????????
<sungyo> 대학원 시험에서 미끄러져서..으익~
<JSTae76> 으익
<sungyo> 일년 더해야해욧ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 힘내세욧ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 근처를 갈 일이 없어서 아쉽습니다ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 힘은 많이 나요, 저도 실은 1년동안 얻은게 많아서....ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 포럼 세미나때 오시나요?
<JSTae76> 넵
<sungyo> 그럼 세미나에서 뵈요.
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎ
<sungyo> 키 작고 청바지에 퍼런 조끼, 혹은 검은색 패딩,
<JSTae76> 혹시 Facebook하세요?
<sungyo> 잠시만요.
<JSTae76> 저도 키 작고 (160) 통통한 (50) 살짝 파란색의 코오롱 스포츠 바막 내지 패딩을 입고있고 얼굴이 엄청 포동포동하고 안경을 쓰고있는 학생이 보이신다면! 접니다
<sungyo> www.facebook.com/wishtheheaven
<JSTae76> SeongTae Jeong, 친구신청했습니다
<am0c> 잠시만 잠수하고 오겠습니다 ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 넵~^^
<sungyo> 사진이 없으셔요, 보고싶은데..
<sungyo> 사실 제가 직업이 직업인지라, 학생들이랑 대화 나누면서 필요한 부분들에 대한 도움도 주고, 저 또한 반대로 도움도 받고...그러는 경우가 많긴 해요.
<JSTae76> 탐라확인해주세요!
<sungyo> 물론 저도 학창시절을 지낸 사람이고, 뭐.... 저는 학교에서 크게 사고를 친건 아니지만 규모있는 사건도 겪어보고,
<sungyo> 오오,
<sungyo> 잘생겼따 olo
<sungyo> lol
<JSTae76> 방금 찍으니 팅기네요 ㅡㅡ
<JSTae76> 헉..감사합니다
<JSTae76> Sungyo님도 잘생기셨습니다ㅎ
<sungyo> 사실 그래서 대화 나누는걸 좋아하긴 해요.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 어쨌든 JST님이 도움이 되셨다니 제가 더 고마운데,
<JSTae76> 네
<sungyo> 저도 지내보니까 그래요. 학교라는 테두리가 지금은 삶에서 괭장히 큰 위치에 있지만, 막상 또 대학교 들어가고 나면 다 잊혀지더라구요.
<JSTae76> 전 아직 어른이 된다는게 무섭습니다
<sungyo> 전 아직 애입니다만?! ^0^
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 어느 부분에서 두려운지 물어봐도 되요?>
<JSTae76> 저가 저의 인생을 책임진다는거요
<JSTae76> 물론 저는 저의 행동에 책임을 지려고 지금부터 노력은 하고있지만 어른이되면 저의 모든걸 저 스스로 책임진다는것은 두렵습니다
<sungyo> 그렇게 또 하나를 배웠네요.
<JSTae76> 저가 저의 인생에서 남을 의식하지않고 저가 원하는대로 선택하고 추진하지만 그에 따르는 책임은 모두 저에게 있다..이게 제일 두렵고 무섭습니다
<JSTae76> 사람들은 자유를 외치지만 사람들은 잘 모르죠.. 그게 더 무섭다는걸
<sungyo> 잘 아네요?
<sungyo> ^^
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ그런가요
<sungyo> 지금부터 하나씩 차곡 차곡 쌓아나가보세요.
<sungyo> 앞전에 겪어본 일이 본인에게 큰 사건일수록, 그 사건을 통해 배우는것도 클꺼에요.
<JSTae76> 네
<sungyo> 그걸 모른체 사회에서 같은 행동을 하였다가 더 큰 책임을 지는 친구들도 많거든요.
<JSTae76> 안타깝네요
<sungyo> 저는 내일이 '근무'라서 지금 들어가봐야 하는데, 패북에 놀러오세요.
<JSTae76> 넵
<sungyo> 하고싶은 이야기 있으시면.... 패북에서 쪽지 주셔도 되구요.^^ 그리고 포럼에서 한번 뵈요.ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 넵ㅎㅎㄹ
<JSTae76> 그럼 이만..ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 저도 롬 갈러^^
<sungyo> 네.^^ 다음에 또 뵈요~
<JSTae76> 네~즐거웠어요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<cai_> ㅋㅋ 어우.. 스크롤백해서 읽어보니 진부한 토크가 ㅋㅋ..
<JSTae76> 흐엉..읽어보셨군요ㅜㅜ
<cai_> 넹ㅋㅋ.. 오늘은 컨퍼런스 티켓을 사야해서 오랜만에 12시전에 일어나서.. 뭔가 좀 여유롭네요 후후
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 피곤하네요ㅠㅠ 안녕히주무세요
<cai_> 네~ 안녕히주무세요
<razGon_Xch> 굳모닝요.
<razGon_Xch> 평일이나 일요일이나 똑같군요...ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 안녕ㅏ세요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76,  오랜만~!
<razGon_Xch> Len0k, 어서오세요
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ네
<JSTae76> 일어나서 IRC 딱보니 라즈곤님이ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 애들이 깨워서리..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 서버를 새로 맞춰야 하나?ㅠ,ㅠ
<JSTae76> ?
<razGon_Xch> 갑자기요.
<razGon_Xch> 서버를 하나더 만들까 고민중.ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저도 그런 뽐뿌가 옵니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 맨날 맞춰보고
<razGon_Xch> 서버가 하는 일이 많아져서 앞으로 더 크게 필요할거 같단 느낌이 옵니다.
<JSTae76> 필요하다면 새로..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 그럴려면 자금이 필요하다는.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 지금 자금 지출이 될게
<razGon_Xch> 중국산 안드로이드 패드 사야 하고.
<razGon_Xch> 거기에 연말 연초의 대규모 지출을 대비해야 합니다.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ이런이런
<epikvision> LA에서 안녕하세요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<epikvision> 번역팀의 활동을 어떻게 기여할 수 있어요?
#ubuntu-ko 2012-12-02
<TheCakeIsALie> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<TheCakeIsALie> 이번에 넷북에 우분투깔면서 와봤어요
<Seony> 아 그렇군요. 잘 오셨습니다.
<epikvision> 반갑습니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OtherCom> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_OtherCom> 후회스러운 주일 저녁입니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OtherCom> 아놔...
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OtherCom> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안좋은 일이 있으셨나보네요
<razGon_OtherCom> 이번 주말은 거의 요양했습니다. 어제 학회 다녀오구서. 하루종일 잠잠잠...
<razGon_OtherCom> Zzzzz....
<oming> 세요
<oming> 안녕하세요
<razGon_OtherCom> 교회다녀오구 Z.....zzzz..
<razGon_OtherCom> oming: 안녕하세요?
<oming> 헛... 처음으로 누가 대답해줬어 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OtherCom> 병원에 있는 컴이 이상하다고 해서 점검했는데. 바이러스와 트로이안이... 주주주ㅜ....
<razGon_OtherCom> oming: ^^ 주일이잖아요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OtherCom> 가져와서 점검중입니다.
<Seony> 흐... 바이러스... 리눅스 쓰시면서 윈도우에서 바이러스 보면 짜증나죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OtherCom> 짜증은 제가 바이러스 검사 한번 정밀로 돌리라고 했는데 안나왔다고 하는 겁니다.
<razGon_OtherCom> 이게 두가지중의 하나로 볼수 있습니다.
<razGon_OtherCom> 1. 바이러스 검사를 기본검사만 했다.
<razGon_OtherCom> 2. 최근에 바이러스가 걸렸다.
<razGon_OtherCom> 최근 1-2일 사이에.
<razGon_OtherCom> 1.번이면 문책감이구요. 2번이면 주로 익스 플로러를 사용해서 그런것이니 크롬을 사용할 것을 추천해줘야죠. 다들 스마트폰 사용해서 은행일 할필요 없으니깐요.
<razGon_OtherCom> 그나저나 네이버에서 찾아 보는데 잘안나와서 그러는데요. 그래픽칩내장형 메인보드는 램을 공유받아서 작동합니까?
<Seony> 하긴 업무용으로 쓰시는 컴퓨터가 그러면 업무에 지장생기고 하니 골치아프겠군요
<Seony> 네. 메인램이랑 공유해요
<razGon_OtherCom> 업무용이긴 하나 가장 적은 일을 하는 컴입니다. 가장 많은 일을 하는 건 단지. 음악을 많이 트는 거?ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OtherCom> 두번째가 제 처방이 전송이 되는 겁니다.
<Seony> 그래도 문제가 생기면 어쨌거나 시간을 내셔야하잖아요...
<Seony> 음... 하드웨어를 직접 다루는 컴퓨터가 아니라면, 리눅스 깔고 쓰시거나 리눅스에 버츄얼머신으로 윈도우를 쓰는 방법을 고려해보세요
<razGon_OtherCom> 아...
<Seony> 버츄얼머신 제대로 세팅해놓고, 문제 생기면 그걸 계속 갈아엎는 방법을 쓰시면 편할 거에요
<razGon_OtherCom> 그것도 괜찮은 방법이군요.
<Seony> 대신, 그 버츄얼 머신 안에는 자료가 저장되면 곤란하겠죠
<razGon_OtherCom> 하지만 그렇게 되면 듀얼코어가 싱글코어가 되는 함정이...
<Seony> 가장 적게 쓰는 컴퓨터라고 하시니까 가능한 방법이죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OtherCom> 램이 1기가인데 램좀 올려줘야 겠습니다. 남는 램사용해서.ㅎ
<Seony> 일종의 데스크탑 가상화라고 보시면 됩니다
<razGon_OtherCom> 맘같아서는 타블렛에 올리고 싶다는..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OtherCom> 아니면 넷북.ㅋ
<razGon_OtherCom> 넷북이 하나 여분이 남는데.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 꼭 윈도우를 써야만 하는 상황이 아니라면, 아예 리눅스로도 사용을 고려해보세요
<razGon_OtherCom> 윈도우여야 합니다. 여기서 쓰는 프로그램하나가 윈도우전용입니다.
<Seony> 아... 전송하는 프로그램이 윈도우로 작성되어있나보군요..
<razGon_OtherCom> 제가 의료정보 업체에 문의해보았습니다. 처방프로그램에 리눅스용 없냐구요.
<razGon_OtherCom> 없다네요. 윈xp와 윈7버전만 있답니다.
<Seony> 단순히 처방이 "전송만" 되는 거라면, 리눅스로 해볼만 할 것 같은데요
<razGon_OtherCom> 그러니깐요. 쓰이는 거 보니 sql쓰던데요.
<Seony> 처방전 프로그램 자체가 거기서 돌아간다면 어쩔 수 없겠지만요ㅕ...
<razGon_OtherCom> 전송된 것을 조회만 하면됩니다.
<razGon_OtherCom> 실은 여러가지 방법을 생각해보았습니다.
<Seony> 그게 실제로 SQL을 사용하는거라면, 리눅스에서 충분히 처리 가능할 거에요.
<razGon_OtherCom> 그래서 가상화기능을 생각해 본거구요.
<razGon_OtherCom> 그런데. 제가 프로그래밍기능도 없고 업체에서 그것을 해주는 것은 기대이상입니다. 거의 공무원에 가까운 사람들이기 때문에요
<Seony> 제가 구조를 잘 모르니 확답을 드릴 순 없지만, 단순히 "처방 전송"만 하는게 전부라면 리눅스로도 가능할 것 같네요
<razGon_OtherCom> 저도 그리 생각합니다.
<razGon_OtherCom> 리눅스를 하는게 좀더 오래갈거 같아서요.
<Seony> 바이러스니 에러니 하는 것들에서 좀 자유로워질려면 윈도우를 벗어나야할텐데...
<razGon_OtherCom> 제 진료용 컴은 이제 교체 주기가 서서히 오고 있습니다.
<razGon_OtherCom> 모니터 하나는 덜렁덜렁 합니다.
<Seony> 구조만 좀 알수있으면 제가 개인 프로젝트겸 삼아서 해보면 좋을텐데 아쉽네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OtherCom> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OtherCom> 이거 하시면 그업체에서 바꿀겁니다. 사실적으로 해킹이 되어 버린 거기때문에요. 의료정보의 유출이라고 볼수 있겠죠.
<razGon_OtherCom> 그나저나 잘못되면 다음주에 어개인2000 될거 같습니다.
<Seony> 음... 그렇게 볼 수도 있겠네요...
<razGon_OtherCom> 의료파업....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OtherCom> 재부팅하겠습니다.
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_otherCOM> 리하이요
<Seony> 어서오세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_otherCOM> 램업을 해야 되는 데 두었던 램들을 어디에다가 두었는지 몰겠군요.
<razGon_otherCOM> 실제 업무에는 무리가 없으니 쓰다가 업그레이드 시켜야 겟네요.
<razGon_otherCOM> 어짜피 이컴 고장나면 다른 컴이 있으니 ....ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_otherCOM> 구형컴들을 재활용하는 것으로 업무용컴을 쓰고.
<razGon_otherCOM> 진료컴은 코어를 올린것으로 사용해야 겟습니다.
<razGon_otherCOM> 솔직히 보면 인텔것을 쓰는 것이 맞으나. 왠지모르게 AMD에 끌리는 것은 오버일까요?
<razGon_otherCOM> AMD에 APU버전 이번에 트리니티라고 나온버전은 괜찮아 보입니다.
<razGon_otherCOM> AMD A10-5800K
<razGon_otherCOM> 내년 정도면 가격이 팍 다운되어 있겠지요.ㅎ
<Seony> 그렇겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_otherCOM> 적절한 쿼드코어에 적절한 헤르쯔. 다소 높은 비됴카드.ㅎ
<razGon_otherCOM> 나름 만족할 만한 성능을 보여주더군요.
<Seony> 근데 제가 경험해보니까, 씨퓨나 그래픽보다는 SSD 다는게 체감상 훨씬 더 좋은 거 같아요
<razGon_otherCOM> 옙
<razGon_otherCOM> 당연히 그것도 기다리고 있습니다.
<razGon_otherCOM> 업무용으로 사용한다면 SSD가 최소 120기가 이상되어야 된다고 생각합니다.
<razGon_otherCOM> 그런면에서 SSD가 좀있으면 싸질거 같아서요.ㅎ
<razGon_otherCOM> 한 10만원이하로 떨어지기 시작하면 쓸만할겁니다.ㅎ
<razGon_otherCOM> 거기에 일반하드 연계해서 사용하면 되겠죠.ㅎ
<razGon_otherCOM> 백업은 일반하드에. 동작은 기본하드에. 120기가 정도면 될듯.ㅎ
<Seony> 음... 괜찮겠네요
<Seony> 어차피 자료는 일반 하드에 넣으면 될테니...
<razGon_otherCOM> 어짜피 이전에 진료용으로 쓰던 컴의 하드는 160기가였어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_otherCOM> 흠... 더이상의 이상은 없군요.
<razGon_otherCOM> 실은 사이드로 쓰던 모니터 이것도 교체해야 되는데.
<razGon_otherCOM> 일단은 나가겠습니다.
<razGon_otherCOM> 다른컴에서 뵈요.ㅎ
<Seony> 넵
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<JSTae76> ㄴ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 오늘은 인사만 하는 것 같네요 =_=
<autowiz_> 벌써 12월 이군요...
<autowiz_> 시간은 흘러흘러 고잉 고잉 온 ~~
<core> .
<autowiz_> 들어오셨군요...
<Seony> 저 말씀인가요?
<Seony> 아... 응답이 너무 늦었나... 일요일 아침이라 나가수 보고왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-25
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 좋은 월요일 시작하세요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz2015> 안녕들 하신지요.
<ipeter> 주말내내 우분투 13.04 설치하고, 개발기반 설치하느라 다 보냈네요.
<ipeter> 정말 좋습니다.
<ipeter> 빠르고..(근데 가벼운거 같진 않네요..)
<autowiz2015> 무거운걸 가볍게 할려면 쪼개거나 살을 빼면 됩니다 -_- ;; 하핫
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다
<ahoops_> 60진법 흑.
<ahoops_> 왜 자꾸 60진법 숫자를 써서 사람 헥칼리게 만드는지..생긴건 분명히 10진법인데 말이죠.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 서니님.
<ipeter> 식사 잘 하셨는지요?
<ipeter> 밥먹고 왔습니다!
<ipeter> 눈풀리네요.
<ipeter> 서울을 어제 강풍이 불어서 새벽 3시쯤에 깬 이후로 잠을 못 이뤘거든요.
<ipeter> 졸립네요.
<ahoops_> 원래 월요일은 졸리지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 뭐 사실 월화수목금 다 졸립니다.
<ipeter> 심지어 주말도 졸려요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ;;
<ahoops_> 전 새벽부터 열심히 일해서 피곤하군요.ㅋ
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 모범시민상 있으면 추천하겠습니다.
<ahoops_> 근데요.
<ahoops_> 직업이 백수에요 -ㅅ-
<ipeter> 넵?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 어휴 뉴스좀 보고 있는데요.
<ahoops_> 기사의 내용과는 별개로 종북타령이군요.
<ahoops_> 북한의 주체사상타령과 뉴스의 종북타령과 애플기기 쓸려면 itunes타령과 다들 틀린점이 뭘까요 칫.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 요즘 정치는 좀 정신이 없네요
<ipeter> 관심없던거 더 미워하게 됬습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 오늘 오후까지 코딩을 끝내야할게 있어서 참 열심히 했는데요.
<ipeter> =.=b
<ahoops_> 결과값 출력중인데..값은 준비가 되어있는데, 그래프가 안찍혀서 고민중인데 이유를 모르겠네요.
<ahoops_> 마지막에 실력이 뽀록나버리는군요 ㅠ;
<ipeter> 뭐.. 신입 주제에 저는 코딩 하나도 않합니다.
<ipeter> 유지보수쪽이라서요.
<ahoops_> 유지보수가 더 피곤하지 않나요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 음..아닙니다.
<ipeter> 잘 돌아가는 솔루션 맏았구요
<ipeter> 특별히 손댈일 없는 솔루션이라
<ipeter> 매일 모니터링만 해주면 되는데..
<ipeter> 이제 손댈대가 있어서
<ipeter> 좀 코딩하게 생겼습니다.
<ipeter> 그래봐야 DB쪽이네요.
<ahoops_> 손대는 상황이 발생하면;; 머리아파지실듯.
<ahoops_> 윽..디비면 더 신경을 많이 쓰셔야하실듯하군요.
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> =.= 뭐..큰일이죠..ㅠ
<ahoops_> 염색도 해야하는데..
<ahoops_> 헤나를 구해볼라구 한 일주일은 물어보고다닌듯하네요.
<ahoops_> ipeter: 졸지마시고 열심히좀 일하세요
<ahoops_> 철수.
<DarkCircle> 영희.
<ipeter> 바둑이
<ipeter> 혹시 여기서 웹쪽으로 개발하시는분 계신가요?
<Seony> 저랑, 지금은 안계시지만 ahoops님이 하시는데, jsp는 아닐 거에요
<ipeter> 아..네.
<ipeter> 다름이 아니라 jsessionid에 대해서 손봐줘야하는데
<ipeter> 생각보다 구글링해도 자료가 많지 않은 자료라서
<ipeter> 여쭤보려했습니다.
<ipeter> 근데 서원님도 웹쪽이셨나요?!
<Seony> 아뇨
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<ipeter> 안녕하세요/
<ipeter> ?
<samahui> 퇴근 시간이 다가오는군요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<ipeter> 조심히들 퇴근하세요.
<ipeter> 수고하셨습니다.
<autowiz2015> 오늘도 연장전 스따뜨
<autowiz2015> 연장전 전반 , 후반전 하고 승부차기 까지 갈지도 -_-;;
<W1ND> 안녕하세요
<Utristan> 음
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 혹시 지금 활동하고 계신분 있나요?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 갑자기 엉뚱한데서 문제가 생겨서요
<autowiz2015> 음
<autowiz2015> 문제는 뭐 아무때나 항상 시도 때도 없이 생기지요
<DarkCircle> autowiz2015, 너브죽 (_  _  )
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요~
<DarkCircle> 무엇이든 우왕 잘 된다~~ 라고 생각할 때가 언제든 문제가 있는 법이죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 하 그놈으 통수맛이란 (ㅠㅠㅠ)
<autowiz2015> ipeter
<autowiz2015> 오늘은 nat 설정을 실컷하고 있는데 되야할 것이 안되는거에요
<autowiz2015> 30~40분을 삽질을 하고 한두번해본것도 안기ㅗ
<autowiz2015> 아니고
<ipeter> 읍. 이거 너무 기초적인 질문인데요.
<autowiz2015> 테스트용 ip 랑 실제적용 ip 가 있었는데 , 예전 테스트용 ip 로 접속을 계속 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 이클립스에 서버가 추가가 안되네요.
<ipeter> ;;;;
<ipeter> 이거 무슨 천재지변인지
<ipeter> 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 이클립스는 모르쉐로 일관하겠습니다 ㅡㅜ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 뉍
<DarkCircle> 이클립스는 안되면 지우고 다시까는게 제일 좋은 방법 (..)
<ipeter> 아..해결했습니다.
<ipeter> 늦은밤까지 계시는군요.
<ipeter> 안주무시나요?
<autowiz2015> 어떻게 해결했는지 좀 알려주시면 다른사람에게도 도움이 될 때도 있습니다.
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 이거 부끄러워서 말도 못하고..;;;
<ipeter> 너무 어리숙한 실수라서요.
<ipeter> 부끄럽습니다.
<autowiz2015> 저는 이클립스 하나도 몰라서요 .. 좀 부탁드립니다.
<ipeter> 톰캣'들'을 삭제한지 모르고 추가도 않한채
<ipeter> 막무가내로 server window에 안뜬다고 떼쓴격입니다.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ipeter> 절 어찌해야하나요?
<ipeter> 해결방법은
<ipeter> 톰캣을 삭제해서 없앴으니
<autowiz2015> 잘 기억하고 계시면 됩니다. 같은일만 안일어나게...
<ipeter> 해당 사이트가서 아파치-톰캣 다운받아서 windows-preference-server가서 다운받은 경로 맞춰주고 사용하면 됩니다.
<autowiz2015> 운영서버 파일 이관하면서 정말 정신이 없었는지 cp -rp 로 걸어놓고 실컷있다 보니까 symlink 때문에 아주 난장판이
<ipeter> 잊지 않도록 노력하겠습니다..ㅠ 부끄럽네요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 설마 윈도우에서 개발하시는건 아니죠?
<autowiz2015> 8시간 걸릴껄 12 + 5시간 걸려서 끝냈답니다.
<ipeter> 우분투 13.04에서 개발하고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 'ㅅ'!
<ipeter> 서버는 12.04 돌리는데.. 언제 사용해볼런지...
<autowiz2015> 13.11 나올때가 다돼가는건가요
<ipeter> 젠킨스랑 메이븐 이용해서 war로 묶어 서버로 던질려하는데
<ipeter> 지금은 코딩조차 않하고 게으름 피는지라
<ipeter> 아주 가관입니다.
<autowiz2015> 13.10 이군요
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 13.04 돌리고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 13.10은 최신이지만 한글을 사용하기 힘들어서 말이 많더군요.
<ipeter> 그래서 13.04로 갔는데 아주 좋습니다.
<ipeter> 12.04보단 확실히 좋은것 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 아마 한글 쓰기 좀 편해지려면 내년을 기약하는게 (...)
<ipeter> 그럼 14.04 LTS버전이 나올쯔음...
<ipeter> 사용하시려면 그냥 13.04 사용하시다가 1~2년 후쯤 14.04 LTS로 가시는게 좋을듯도 싶습니다.
<DarkCircle> 근데 LTS 나와도 어차피 업글하다보면 개차반 되는건 마찬가지라 ...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 13.04 쓰시는게 가장 안전빵일지도 모릅니다.
<ipeter> 네.
<DarkCircle> 데비안 계열은 systemd+wayland+ibus+gnome으로 바뀐지 꽤 된거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 근데 다음 버전부터 갑자기 xfce를 기본으로 간다 뭐 이런 얘기가 나오는지라
<DarkCircle> 걷잡을 수가 없네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ipeter> 사실 12.04사용하다가 13.04로 옮기고 이렇게 확연히(?) 좋은거 보고 그렇게 바꾸고 싶은 생각은 없습니다.
<DarkCircle> 전 오히려 우분투는 옛날 버전이 좋던데
<DarkCircle> 8.04쯤이던가 ...
<DarkCircle> 그때쯤이 상당히 안정적이었습니다. 물론 랩탑쪽으론 말고요.
<DarkCircle> 데탑에서 쓰기 그렇게 좋았던적이 없었슴.
<autowiz2015> 완전 구형머신에서도 상당한 속도가 나오기도 했구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그쵸 ㅋㅋ 그놈 2.xx 기반에 콤피즈 올려놓으면 진짜 그때 윈도XP따위 였죠 윈도 7에서 조차도 아직도 그런거 흉내 못냄
<ipeter> 저는 12.04부터 시작한 초짜라서요..
<ipeter> 그때 그시절은 잘 모르겠네요.
<ipeter> 하지만 말씀나누시는것들 들어보면...좋긴 좋았나보군요..!
<DarkCircle> 12.04에서도 유니티에 좀 삽질해서 콤피즈를 쓸 수는 있습니다.
<autowiz2015> 좀 귀찮아도 한번 설치해보시는 것도 좋은 경험이 되실수 도 있습니다 하핫
<DarkCircle> 쉰세계속의 신세계를 경험할 수 있죠
<DarkCircle> lol
<ipeter> 이클립스 우분투 버전 안좋은점 중 하나는
<ipeter> 글자색이 회색삘이라서 가독성이 떨어져요.
<DarkCircle> 아 그러면 ...
<DarkCircle> 잠시마뇽...
<DarkCircle> eclipse color theme 로 검색해서 marketplace에서 플러그인 설치해보세요.
<DarkCircle> 강제로 검은 바탕에 컬러풀한 테마로 바꾸면 가독성 확 올라갑니다. 바탕색이 확 밝은것보단 나아요. 오래보고 있으면 흰 바탕이 더 눈에 안좋아요 LCD모니터 특성 때문에.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<DarkCircle> CRT는 오히려 흰 바탕인게 눈에 좋은데요
<ipeter> 이거 이 은혜를 어떻게 갑아야할지..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> LCD는 .. 적외선이 나오는지라 ... 밝은색 계열이면 안구건조증 생기기 쉽거든요 ...
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 바꿨어여
<ipeter> 정말 좋네요.
<ipeter> 먼저 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은밤 되세요
<ipeter> 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<autowiz2015> 열심히 하루 를 보내셨군요
<autowiz2015> 잘 주무세요~
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 보내세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-26
<autowiz2015> 좋은 하루 되세요~
<Suiz> 안녕하세요~
<Suiz> 또놀러왔습니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 안녕하세요
<Suiz> 저번에 도움주셨던분...ㅎㅎ
<Suiz> 저번에 아파치 외부접속안되던거 원인을 알았내요.
<Suiz> 일반가정집이라서 80포트가 막힌거더군요 :)
<Suiz> 다른포트로 해버리니 잘됩니다 :)
<Work^Seony> 음... 요즘 인터넷 회사에서는 80번 포트도 막는군요..
<Suiz> 포트바꾸니 바로되니. 그렇다고 생각할수밖에없는거같아요.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 대부분 막아놓지 않나요;;한국은요
<Suiz> 문제는 21포트도 막은거같아요;
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 제가 살 때는 안그래서요.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 훙. 대따 오래전부터 그랫어요!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그랬었나요?
<Suiz> 그것두모르고 한 3일을 삽질한거같아요
<Suiz> 대신배운것도 좀있긴하지만..
<ahoops_> 보통 막혀있고..그래서 그냥 터널링으로 idc에있는 서버에 구멍뚫어놓고 살았던 기억이 있군요.
<Work^Seony> Suiz, 아마 평생 안잊어먹으실 거에요
<Work^Seony> Suiz, 개인적인 목적이시면 21번 말고 sftp라고 하는 ssh 쓰는 ftp가 있으니 그걸 쓰셔도 될 거에요
<Suiz> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<autowiz2015> 처음에 안막다가 한동안 좀 막다가 또 안막는 분위기 였었는데
<autowiz2015> 요즘은 또 막나 보군요 허허
<Suiz> 그런거같습니다.예전에는 포트 막힌거 없이 그냥 바로됐었던 기억이나내요.
<ahoops_> 대체!! 왜!! 집에서 80번엽니까! 호스팅업체들도 먹고살어야죠.
<ahoops_> 협조좀하고 그러세요.
<Suiz> 아. 호스팅 한개 하고있긴합니다. 회사 홈피를 옮기는중인데..
<Suiz> 연습삼아서 집에 하나 만들어놓고.. 호스팅에도 넣고. 그럴려구요..
<Suiz> 아참!
<Suiz> 미러링 중에 rysn 말고도 다른게 있나요?
<Work^Seony> rsync를 제일 많이 써요
<Work^Seony> 역사가 오래된 툴이라 성능이 검증된거거든요
<Suiz> 저희회사 서버가 사무실에 2개인데. 한대는 본서버고 하나는 미러링 서버라 하더라구요
<Suiz> 그런데 rysn 설정파일 열어보니
<Suiz> 아무 내용이 없어서.. 다른건가싶기도하고해서요
<Suiz> 아니면 안되고 있다던지 -0-
<Work^Seony> rsync를 ssh 통해서 돌리면 설정이 필요없어요.  그냥 크론탭에 넣고 돌리면 되거든요
<Suiz> 루트로 돌리겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 소유권 받아오려면 루트로 해야죠
<Suiz> ㅎㅎ;; 크론 자체가 안깔려있내요
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 아마 직접 명령어를 돌리던가 하겠네요
<Suiz> 궁금한게 하나있는데
<Suiz> 질문좀 드려도될까요?
<ahoops_> (혼나시겠다)
<ahoops_> Suiz: 막 질문하셔도 되요~
<Suiz> 집컴을지금 ssh 연결해서 이거저거 하고있는데.. 자꾸 끊기는데 왜이러죠? 타이핑을 하면.. 한참있다가 글자가 나오고 막이래요...
<ahoops_> ssh에 timeout설정 확인하세요.
<Suiz> 아
<Suiz> 그건 끊기는 시간설정아닌가요?
<Suiz> 전 타이핑할때 막 입력이 느려져요
<Suiz> 서버가 랙걸린것처럼요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 그건 저도 잘 모르겠네요.
<ahoops_> 한국이시면 네트웍 문제는 아닐것같은데, 이상하군요.
<ahoops_> (전항상 느려서 -_-;;)
<Suiz> 너무 느려요.ㅡㅜ
<ahoops_> 흠 심심한데 한번 찾아볼까요~
<Suiz> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> Suiz: 한국서버에서 한국서버로 접속하실때 그런거죠?
<Suiz> 네
<Suiz> 맞어요
<ahoops_> Suiz: 접속하시는곳으로 핑쏘시면 핑값 얼마나 나와요?
<Suiz> 어
<Suiz> 방금 좀어딜갔다와서 이제봤습니다
<Suiz> 평균 25정도나오내요
<Suiz> 어 오셨내요
<ahoops_> 네 팅겼네요..
<ahoops_> 핑값 얼마나나와요?
<Suiz> 방금 어디갔다와서 방금와서 봤어요
<Suiz> 평균 25정도 나옵니다
<ahoops_> packet loss는 없구요?
<Suiz> 넵
<Suiz> 없어요
<ahoops_> 접속할때는 바로 접속되나요?
<ahoops_> 접속하면 몇초만에 접속되나요?
<Suiz> 바로됩니다
<Suiz> 제가 회사라서 바로 대답을못드려죄송해요
<ahoops_> 아뇨..
<ahoops_> 괜찮아요.
<ahoops_> 네트웍 문제는 아닌것같구요.
<ahoops_> ssh 클라이언트랑 데몬 버전좀 알려주실수있으세요?
<ahoops_> 중국얘들이 너무 많이 와서 시끄럽군요. 집에가서 접속할께요.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<Suiz> openssh-server-5.3p1-84.1.el6.i686
<Suiz> dhtuTsodyd
<Suiz> 오셨내요
<Suiz> openssh-server-5.3p1-84.1.el6.i686 입니다.
<Suiz> 바로바로 대답못드려서 죄송합니다. 업무중이라서. 죄송해요
<ahoops_> Suiz: 원래 irc가 문화자체가 아주 느린 채팅이 허용되기때문에, 신경쓰실필요없어요.
<ahoops_> 반대로 이런게 더 자연스러운거에요.
<ahoops_> 클라이언트 버전은 어떻게 되나요?
<Suiz> dk
<Suiz> 다른것에 비해서너무느려서요
<Suiz> 호스팅 서버 접속해도
<Suiz> 괜찮거든요 않끈기고
<Suiz> openssh-5.3p1-84.1.el6.i686
<Suiz> 같아요 버전이
<ahoops_> 우분투에서 우분투로 접속하신거군요?
<Suiz> 음?
<ahoops_> 느리다고 하시는 클라이언트가 우분투에서 동작하는것 아닌가요?
<Suiz> 아니요
<ahoops_> 그런 어떤클라이언트에요?
<Suiz> 서버는 centos 이구요
<Suiz> 클라는 윈도우 putty로 접속해요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 그럼 서버는 centos 저 버전이고, 클라이언트는 putty군요.
<ahoops_> 네트웍은 문제없어보이니 서버 아니면 클라이언트 문제일듯하구요.
<ahoops_> 먼저, 다른 클라이언트를 이용해서 서버에 접속해봐서 같은 증상이라면 서버가 문제고
<Suiz> 그렇군요
<ahoops_> 문제없다면 클라이언트 문제겠죠.
<Suiz> 회사서버와 호스팅 서버
<Suiz> 둘다 putty로 접속해도 이상이 없어요
<Suiz> 느려지는 증상자체가없죠
<Suiz> 그리고 집에서 내부ip로 접속 과 밖에서 외부ip접속해도 느려지는건같더라구요 집서버는요
<ahoops_> 근데 문제있는 서버만 같은 클라이언트로 접근했을때만 느린거군요?
<Suiz> ahoops님 말씀 대로면 서버가 문제일거같내요
<Suiz> 집인터넷이라 이리 랙걸리는건가 라고하기엔 너무 이상하고
<Suiz> 아까 핑띠어보라고 하셨잖아요
<ahoops_> 네
<Suiz> 한번씩끊기는지 응답시간 초가
<Suiz> 뜨더군요
<Suiz> 인터넷이문제인가;
<ahoops_> 그래서 packet loss 말씀드린건데요.
<ahoops_> 한 10분 핑때려보시구요.
<Suiz> 네
<ahoops_> packet loss가 몇%나 되는지 체크를 먼저 해보세요.
<ahoops_> --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
<ahoops_> 1699 packets transmitted, 1580 packets received, 7.0% packet loss
<ahoops_> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 218.914/281.754/4453.198/114.854 ms
<Suiz> 아
<ahoops_> 전 7% loss네요. 이정도면 아주 만족스러운 상황에요 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<Suiz> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ahoops_, ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 헐 ㄱ-
<ahoops_> max값도 환상적이자나요.
<ahoops_> 저정도면 충분히 행복하게 살아갈수있어요.
<DarkCircle> 4촠ㅋㅋㅋ 대박이네요 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그냥 걸어놓고 커피마시고 파스타 끓여먹다가 잠자고 일어나면 끝나는 정도의 수준이군요
<ahoops_> 아 한잔 들이키고 나면 리시브되는데 충분해요..
<DarkCircle> 그냥 "모뎀" 박았다고 생각하면 (...)
<ahoops_> 만족합니다 -_-
<ahoops_> 일주일전만해도 막 18만 30만 이랫어요 -ㅅ-
<autowiz2015> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 인생이 loss..
<Suiz> ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 $4,000짜리 프로젝트 하나 맡앗는데, 액수가 크니까 겁나네요
<Work^Seony> 한달 월급 좀 안되는 액수라고 생각하면 별로 큰돈은 아닌데, 웹사이트치고는 가격이 쎄니까 무섭... ㅋ
<ahoops_> 저 거기로 가서 살아야할듯;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 인터넷도 잘되고 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 부럽습니다.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 솔직히 가격을 좀 많이 뻥튀기 하긴 했어요
<Suiz> 헐
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면 저도 너무 시간이 없는지라...
<Suiz> 한달 월급좀안되는거라니!
<Work^Seony> Suiz, 여기선 그거 벌어도 그게 그렇게 큰돈이 아니거든요..
<Suiz> 그래도
<Suiz> 결혼하셨나요
<Work^Seony> 네.  올해로 8년차에요
<Suiz> 와~
<Suiz> 애들 유학도 보내는 느낌이고 좋겠내요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 애가 아직 없어서... ㅎㅎ
<Suiz> 쿨럭...
<ahoops_> 음 전 한 반년 지켜보던 처자가 있는데..
<ahoops_> 그 처자가 한국말 갈켜달라고 해서
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Suiz> 와우
<Suiz> 내아를 낳게해도 라는말같아요
<Suiz> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 한 석달 갈켜서 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 희망이 보이면;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그냥 한국말갈키구 들여앉힐까 생각중에요
<ahoops_> 조건 3가지 말했네요 방금.
<ahoops_> up to you라고 말하지말어라~
<Work^Seony> 이번에 프로젝트 선금 60% 받으면, 그걸로 커플링이나 맞춰야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 할려면 끝까지 해라~
<ahoops_> 수업빵꾸내면 그날로 끝이다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아휴.
<ahoops_> 이럴때가 아니에요~
<ahoops_> 일을 좀 해야할듯해요~ 인터넷잘될때요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 낸중에뵈요들~
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<Work^Seony> 프로젝스 수주한데에서 방화벽 해달라는데, pfSense 넣어줘야겠군요
<Work^Seony> 여기 혹시 리눅스에서 zfs 돌리시는 분 안계시죠?
<Suiz> 저기 보통 서버에 usb꼽으면 바로 인식은되나요? fdisk -l 에 바로 보이나요?
<Suiz> 아니면 먼가 작업을해줘야하나요?
<Work^Seony> 꼽고나서 몇초 기다리면 터미널에 뭔가 메시지가 주르륵 올라갈 거에요
<Work^Seony> 그때 sudo fdisk -l 하시면 도 이ㅛ
<Suiz> dk
<Suiz> 아 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 진행할 프로젝트에 zfs를 쓸까말까 고민 중인데... 아 어찌해야할지 모르겠네요...  안정성에 대한 자료를 구글링 중인데 별로 나오지도 않고..
<Suiz> zfs라..
<Suiz> Seony 님은 하시는일이. 서버관리신가요?
<Suiz> 리눅스에서 esata 외장하드 인식 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 서버 관리 일해요
<Work^Seony> e-sata는 안써봐서 잘 모르겠네요
<Suiz> 저도.. 새로입사한곳에서...
<Suiz> 서버관리라면 서버관리를 하고있는데요
<Suiz> 파일하나 잘못 수정했다가
<Suiz> 회사 홈페이지가 먹통이되는 사태가 벌어지더군요
<Work^Seony> 무슨 파일 건드리셨는데요?
<Suiz> httpd.conf 요
<Suiz> 아파치 설정 파일요
<Suiz> 그냥 색션유지시간을 늘렸는데
<Suiz> 서버 document 파일을 못찾더군요
<Suiz> 초기화 되어버린다랄까.
<Suiz> 그래서 다시 원위치 로 해놓으니까
<Suiz> 이상없더라구요
<Suiz> 회사 서버 시간이 지금 현시간보다 2시간 늦거든요
<Suiz> 그런데 이거 왜이래놨냐 싶어서 시간을 맞추었더니...
<Suiz> 서버가 미친듯이 느려지는거에요;
<Work^Seony> 음...
<Suiz> mysql 로그파일같은경우는... acces파일하나가 2기가가 넘어가버리더라는..
<Suiz> -0-
<Work^Seony> 다시 맞추면 파일 시간이 현재가 되어야하는게 과거가 되서 그럴 거에요
<Work^Seony> 아... 현시간 보다 늦는거면 상관없을텐데..
<Suiz> 그러게 말여요
<Suiz> 이거머 제가 아다리 잘못 되서 왜 서버 백업하는 크론 시간데에 딱맞게 시간을 앞당긴건가 싶어서...
<Suiz> 후딱 회사컴을 통백업한번해야할듯..
<Suiz> 언젠가 제가 삽질해서 서버 날려먹을지 모르겠내요...불안해서;
<Suiz> 먼가 수정도못하겠어요 ㅡㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 오늘은 이만 퇴근합니다
<Work^Seony> 퇴근하고 도서실 가서 공부 고고씽해야해서... ㅎㅎ
<Suiz> 좋내용
<Suiz> 자기발전의 시간을 가지시는듯..
<samahui> 하드 백업받고 완전초기화 및 삭제 후 폐기해야 하는데 귀찮군요
<samahui> 백업이 넘 오래 걸리내요
<samahui> 걍 백업 완료되면 분해해서 디스크 자체를 갈갈이 갈아버리고 말아야 겠어요
<Suiz> 그게 제일 안전한방법이긴하죠
<samahui> 안전하기는 한데
<samahui> 하드가 아까워서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 확실히 초기화 시키고 인가 받으면 외부 반출도 가능하기 때문에 제가 써도 되거든요
<samahui> 1테라 짜리인데 아깝네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 인가 받는것도 힘들고
<samahui> 귀찮고
<samahui> 제가 쓸 생각으로 완전 삭제 및 복구 불가 판정 받아서 반출 인가 받는 과정 다하면 그냥 그 시간 노력에 하나 사는게 났다 생각도 들지만... 그래도 아까운건 아깝네요
<Suiz>  rdate -p -s time.bora.net rdate: [time.bora.net]  Mon Nov 25 22:02:00 2013
<Suiz> 이게 멀까요.
<Suiz> 시간이 왜이렇죠?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> Work^Seony님 혹시 mac mavericks으로 바꾸셧나요? parallels 잘 작동되시는지요?
<ahoops_> 피곤하군요.
<samahui> 데탑에 물쏟아서 데탑 날려먹었습니다
<samahui> 보드에서 연기나고 타들어가네요
<samahui> 그래픽 카드도 함께 가셨습니다 ㅜㅜ 타...타이탄이 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 데탑 위쪽 팬으로 한컵 가득 부어 주셨습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 남는 데탑 팔아먹자마자 남은 데탑을 물로 테러했네요... 노트북이나 새로 사려 했는데 잘못하면 데탑을 새로 사야 겠군요.
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<samahui> 전 이만 ~ 가볼게요~~~
<autowiz2015> 출장 복귀~ 이햐~
<samahui_pi> test
<samahui_pi> 테스트
<autowiz2015> response
<autowiz2015> tset
<samahui_pi> 데탑에 물 붙고
<samahui_pi> 노트북이 데탑을 대신해 열심히 돌아가는지라 채팅은 라즈베리파이로 하고 있습니다 ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 잘말리면
<autowiz2015> 켜질 지도 모르잖아요
<samahui_pi> 물드간 상태로 터졌어요
<samahui_pi> 보드랑 그래픽카드 그대로 연기피어올랐습니다
<samahui_pi> 걍 버릴라고요
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz2015> 아이고
<samahui_pi> 그래픽카드 타이탄으로 바꾼지 얼마 안되어서 그대로 눈감겼네요
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz2015> 물이 심하게 많이 들어가셔
<autowiz2015> 가셨나봐요
<samahui_pi> 새로 살때까지 그냥 회사업무용 데탑쓰고 작업은 대부분 노트북으로 처리할 생각입니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 네 위쪽이 오픈형으로 팬이 두개 달려있는데
<samahui_pi> 거기 위에다 컵을 놔둬서 그대로 업어졌네요
<samahui_pi> 500cc컵 반 조금 넘게 담겨있던 물이 그대로 컴 속으로 다 들어갔어요
<samahui_pi> 불꽃튀고
<autowiz2015> 컴퓨터 케이스는 전자파 차단과 물 로부터 보호하기 위해 꼭 필요한거 같습니다. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_pi> 연기나고
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 위쪽이 오픈형이라 공기가 잘 통하고 방열이 잘되서 좋았는데
<samahui_pi> 그 뿐이네요
<samahui_pi> 암튼 속이 허하니 공허하네요
<samahui_pi> 오늘은 당한 날이라 그다지 감흥이 안오는데 내일 되보면 알겠죠
<autowiz2015> 으음 쉽게 채워지지 않지요 그럴때는
<samahui_pi> 하드 살린것만해도 다행이네요
<samahui_pi> 일하던건 안날려서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz2015> 전 하드 한 3번 해먹었는데
<autowiz2015> 아우 완전 정줄 놔버리더군요
<samahui_pi> 오늘 하드 백업받던건 잘 받아져서 다행이네요 아니면 더 고생했을거예요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 본체 나간거야 다시 사면 그만인데
<samahui_pi> 하드 나가면 답없죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 특히 작업하던거나 자료 날아가면 ... 휴.... 공허한 정도로 안끝나죠
<autowiz2015> 그렇긴 해도 본체 나가도 돈이 장난이 아니라
<samahui_pi> 네
<autowiz2015> 기것도 데미지는 클거 같아요
<samahui_pi> 그래픽카드만 100정도 하는 놈이라
<samahui_pi> 더 속아파요
<autowiz2015> 탄냄세가 안나면
<autowiz2015> 잘 말리면 될지도 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 냄새
<samahui_pi> 확인했는데 탔어요 시커머스하게
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 보드 그래픽카드만 하면 왠만한 컴 한대 값인데 에휴 ...
<samahui_pi> 다행이 시퓨랑 램 하드 살아서 그나마 위로가 됩니다만... 시퓨도 좀 불안하네요
<autowiz2015> 저도 컴위에 팬구멍 하나 60mm 있는데
<autowiz2015> 미리 조심해야겠어요
<samahui_pi> 위에 물 따위를 놓지만 않으면 됩니다
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 전위에 서류나 책따위 잘올려두는데 그위에 컵놓고는
<samahui_pi> 그대로 서류를 잡아당겨서
<samahui_pi> 밖으로 컵이 쏟아졌으면 좋을낀데... 그대로 컴으로 쏟아져버렸네요
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz2015> ㅜㅜㅜㅜ 애도를 표합니다.
<samahui_pi> 일이나 후딱하고 자러 가야 겠어요 ㅜㅜ 스트레스가 커요
<samahui_pi> 좋은 밤 되세요 ^^
<samahui_pi> 전 일 좀 하다 올께요
<autowiz2015> 정 힘들면 술이나 한잔 ㅎㅎ 수고하세요~
<samahui_pi> 일 많아서리 그건 힘들어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 일 좀 하고 오께요
<autowiz2015> 네 수고하세요~
<autowiz2015> 와우 완전 졸려요
<autowiz2015> 일은 많고 미치고 환장 하겠음 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> autowiz2015, 고생 많으시네요..
<autowiz2015> 냠냠...
<autowiz2015> 술이나 한잔 간단히 하고 자야 될려나 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 집에 계시는 거에요?
<autowiz2015> 회사요...
<autowiz2015> 편의점 가서 소주 한병 사서 집에가서 한 3~4잔만 하고 자고 일어나서 다시 출근해야할듯 하네요.
<Work^Seony> 이러니 한국에서 IT 하시는 분들이 외국 나오면 다 취업이 잘되는 거에요 ㅎㅎ  다들 실력이 출중해서..
<autowiz2015> 실력이 딸려서 밤샘이 해서 겨우 모양만 갖추는거지요 ㅋㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 방해하면 퇴근이 더 늦어지실테니, 어서 마무리 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 슬 정줄 놓고 일단 자고 보자는 모드 돌입중이라 정리하고 퇴근 할려구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 하루 잘 보내세요~~
<Work^Seony> 넵. 고생하셨습니다
<autowiz2015> 네~ 감사합니다~
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다 ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-27
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui> 좋은 아침입니다 ^^
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요? 비오는 추적한 하루입니다.
<samahui> 날씨는 계속 흐리네요
<samahui> 전 마음도 흐려요 ㅜㅜ 간밤에 컴 하나 처분하고 하나는 물쏟아서 처분되고 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그래도 하루는 즐겁게 시작해야 한다는 생각으로 힘내고 있습니다
<ahoops_> 힘겹다니요.
<ahoops_> 밤마다 전기없는 암흑속에서 살아가고있습니다.
<ahoops_> 어제도 결국엔;;맥주마시고 뻗었습니다;;
<samahui> 전기 없는 암흑도 힘들겠지만 어제 날려먹은 타이탄과 z77보드면 아까울만 하지 않을까요?
<samahui> 전기 복구가 오래 걸리는 군요
<ahoops_> 타이탄이 뭐에요?
<samahui> 그래픽카드용 쥐포스
<ahoops_> 칫.
<ahoops_> 당했어 ㅠ
<samahui> 칫 안하셔도 되요... ㅜㅜ 다 죽었어요
<samahui> 보드도 날리고 그래픽카드도 날리고
<samahui> 몇일 안썼는데 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> ㄱㅅ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 씁쓸한 마음으로 일 좀 하다 올께요~ 즐거운 하루 되세요
<ahoops_> 오늘은 지적도 등록하는 폼이랑, 등록된 지적도 지도에 출력해서..
<ahoops_> 낼 직접 시청에가서 협상해볼생각이에요.
<ahoops_> samahui: 검나일하세요~
<ahoops_> 저도 오늘은 빡씨게 일해야할듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 타이탄 이거 대개 비싼거자나요!
<ahoops_> 오늘 일좀될듯..
<ahoops_> =3
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> 굿모닝입니다.
<ahoops_> 군모닝입니다.
<ahoops_> 음 벌써 아침이 지나가고 있군요.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<ipeter> 영희!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 예전에 혹시 그래프 만들만한 소스코드 필요하다고 하지 않으셨어요?
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: d3js로 만들고있어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, http://www.corechain.com/kr/demo/bar.html
<ahoops_> 상용이자나요.훙.
<Work^Seony> 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 한국 개발자가 만든 것만 봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 훙.바브팅이
<ahoops_> 딱 price 써져있고만!!
<Work^Seony> 개인개발자는 무료잖아요.  아직 가격 안정해졌으니까 걍 쓰세요
<ahoops_> d3js가 더 레퍼런스가 많고 좋아요 훙.
<ahoops_> 플러긴도많구!!
<ahoops_> 전기가 들어온 기념으로다가~ 집이 떠나가라 락을 함 돌려주고~
<ahoops_> 김밥하나시켜서 점심먹어야지.
<ahoops_> 인생이 왜 이런게냐 항상.
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 거긴 한달에 정전 몇번이나 되요?
<Work^Seony> 한달이라뇨.  1년에 몇번 될까말깐데요
<ahoops_> ..
<ahoops_> 좋구만요!
<ahoops_> 여긴 일주일에 최소한번;;
<Work^Seony> 여기가 비록 섬이긴 해도 미쿡이잖아요
<ahoops_> 이번엔진짜 20일정도 안들어왔는데 힘들더군요.
<ahoops_> 미쿡미쿡!!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 그 정도 정전되면, 아마 고소 크리 들어갈껄요
<ahoops_> -.-
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: opsview
<Work^Seony> ?
<ahoops_> 예전에 한번 살짝 설치해본적있는데
<ahoops_> 모니터링툴요.
<ahoops_> 지금은 모르겠어요..그땐 나쁘지 않아보였는데.
<ahoops_> 펄기반였던걸로 기억해요.
<ahoops_> node.js기반으로 작성된 모니터링툴들도 요즘 나오는걸로 아는데..
<Work^Seony> 울 사수가 사랑하는 펄이군요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 그쪽 툴이 갑일것같아요.
<ahoops_> 퍼포먼스쩔테니까요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 이거... 이거 유료잖아요
<ahoops_> 무료버전도
<ahoops_> 작은 네트웍에서는 별무리 없을껄요.
<Work^Seony> 무료버전이 아예 없는거 같던데요
<ahoops_> 오픈소스쪽으로도 브랜치가 따로있었던걸로 기억나는데요..
<ahoops_> 가물가물.
<Work^Seony> 무료버전이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 근데 되는게 아무 것도 없다시피하네요
<Work^Seony> snmp trap도 안되고, 대쉬보드도 없고, auto-discovery도 안되고, 리포트도 안되고.
<Work^Seony> 이건 뭐 쓰지말라는 소리나 다름없네요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 코어만 공짜구낭
<Work^Seony> 근데, opennms 말고 다른거 쓰기편하고 좋은거 있으면 그거 쓰고싶어요
<ahoops_> 실제로쓸려면 엔터프라이즈급은 사야하넹;;칫.
<ahoops_> 코어기반에 자체개발하던가 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 시간이 없어요 ㅋ.  저는 개발자가 아니라, 개발하는 것도 울 사수가 원하는 일이 아니구요...
<ahoops_> 대세는 node.js기반 모니터링툴.
<ahoops_> 인것같아요 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> "우리에게 필요한 개발은 시스템 관리를 위한 스크립팅뿐" ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 함 찾아보세요!
<ahoops_> 왜캐 오늘은 마음이 산만하죠.
<Work^Seony> 사실 Nagios 좀 봤는데, 그거나 저거나 결국 손을 많이 대야하는건 어쩔 수 없더라구요.
<ahoops_> 머가 잘안되네.
<Work^Seony> 결국 그럴거면 그냥 쓰던거나 계속..
<ahoops_> 네. 코드가 들어가야만하는 상황..
<ahoops_> 커스터마이징은 피할수없어요!
<Work^Seony> 제 사수가 오늘은 3:45에 퇴근했는데, 저도 이제 곧 퇴근해야겠군요
<ahoops_> 예전에는요..진짜.
<ahoops_> 산수같은거 잘했거든요.
<ahoops_> 샤샤샥~ 통계도 잘뽑구요.
<ahoops_> 근데 이번에 달라들어서 더하기빼기해보니깐..참 넘사벽이네요.
<ahoops_> 총기가 확실히 다 된듯해요..-_-
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 해깔리시나보네요
<ahoops_> 그거보단 집중력이 좀 떨어지나봐요 확실히.
<ahoops_> 이거슨 전부 데탑의 저주.
<ahoops_> 음 김밥왔네요.
<ahoops_> 김밥먹고 서버 부셔질때까지!! 커밋!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전 퇴근합니다
<ahoops_> 다미어~
<ipeter> 질문좀 드려도 될까요?
<ipeter> xrdp해서 안되다가
<ipeter> cd /tmp/.X11-unix 가서
<ipeter> 파일 다 삭제한후 부터
<ipeter> 우분투 account 로그인이 안먹힙니다.
<ipeter> 몰룬 컨트롤+alt+F2해서 터미널로 들어가면
<ipeter> root 계정은 먹히구요.
<ipeter> 물론 reset account password는 해봤는데
<ipeter> 바뀌었다고는 뜨지만,
<ipeter> 여전히 로그인이 안돼요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 혹시 아시는분 도와주세요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 파일 삭제한 과련 블로그는 여기있습니다.
<ipeter> http://linuxtoolkit.blogspot.kr/2013/03/xrdpmmprocessloginresponse-login-failed.html?m=1
<ipeter> 그냥 컴퓨터 OS 다시 설치하기전에
<ipeter> 한번 여쭤봅니다.
<ipeter> 여기서도 대답을 얻지못한다면 그냥 밀고 다시 설치하려구요.
<ipeter> 근데 그간 개발기반 세팅하느라 들인 시간이 아까워서 한번 여쭤봐요.
<ipeter> 떠나있겠습니다.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 깜빡 할 사이에 하루가 다 갔군요.
<samahui_pi> 벌써 3시라니
<Seony> 시간 빨리 가죠
<samahui_pi> 네
<samahui_pi> 정말 빨리 가네요
<samahui_pi> 11월도 다갔군요
<Seony> 네 이제 12월...
<Seony> 거기는 크리스마스 분위기도 나고 하겠네요...
<Seony> 여기는 상점에서 캐롤 안틀어주면 실감 안와요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 케롤을 틀어주기는 하는군요
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ 여기 사람들한테는 그래도 "명절"이거든요
<samahui> 저에게는 동생 생일일 뿐입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 동생 생이리 딱 그날이거든요 ㅋ
<Seony> 오... 생일 날짜가 아주 제대로네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 덕분에 우리 부모님은 동생 생일에 형과 누나의 선물도 준비해야 하셨고 동생은 동생대로 선물 하나 덜받는다고 싫어했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 나이들고는 동생 생일로만 인식하다보니
<samahui> 가끔 여자친구 생겼어도 여자친구 선물 줄 생각은 안했었다는.... 그래서 많이 서운들 했을겁니다 ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그런 사연이 있었꾼요
<samahui> 네ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 지금 여친님은 작은거라도 하나 사줘야 겠어요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 작은백?
<samahui> 결혼 앞두고 그정도도 안챙기면 벌받을거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그 마크달린...ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 작은 백정도면 괜찮지 않을까 싶은데요... 한국은 너무 거품이 심해요
<samahui> 외국에서 200정도 하는 백을 국내 백화점에서 구입하면 400넘더군요
<razGon_web> C자와 역C자가 겹친거. 그정도 작은 백이면 일등 남친되실겁니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저희는 이번에 커플링 맞출려고 알아보는 중인데, 가격이 너무 비싸서 고민 중이에요
<Seony> 예전에 학비가 없어서 예물을 전부 팔았거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 금값이 많이 올랐죠
<razGon_web> 우리집은 다 필요없어요. 반지 있어보았자 불편한 저는 반지 안합니다.
<Seony> 까르띠에에서 커플링 사고싶어하는데, 아 그 돈이면 컴퓨터가 몇대라...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 반지 불편해서 잘 않합니다만...
<samahui> 커플링 정도는 해줘야 여친님이 좋아라하십니다 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷ...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 역공!
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 컴퓨터를 사다 드려요 선물로
<razGon_web> 커플링을 왜하는지...
<razGon_web> 커플컴은 안되나?ㅎ
<samahui> 커플컴 사다놓고 스스로 즐기시는 겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 전 여친님께 사고 싶던 에일리언웨어 사드리고
<samahui> 결국 제가 가지고 놀고 있습니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 헐... 여친님께서 에일리언웨어를...
<samahui> 제가 사면 그 많은 노트북 어쩌고 또 사? 소리 듣거든요
<samahui> 간단하게 여친님 사드리고 좀 쓰라고 해도 안쓰면 왜 안써? 이럼서 제가 가져다 씁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저는 저대로 선물해서 좋고 물건은 제가 써서 더 좋고 일석이조는 이런게 아닐까 싶네요 ㅋ
<samahui> 다만 여친님이 눈치 채지 못하도록 작으마한 패드 하나 정도 나중에 집어주는 센스를....
<samahui_pi> 나갔다 와야 겠네요 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 나중에 뵈요~
<ahoops_> 문서를 받았는데..숫자들을 읽을수가 없네요.
<autowiz2015> 아라비아 숫자 인가요?
<ahoops_> 아라비아 숫자인데..공문서인데
<ahoops_> 읽을수가없어요..
<ahoops_> 2랑 5랑..
<ahoops_> 7이랑 9랑..
<ahoops_> 4도 틀리고;;
<autowiz2015> 손으로 쓴게 아니면 뭔가 차이가 공통적으로 나타나지 않을까요?
<ahoops_> 공통적인건 있어보이는데요..
<ahoops_> 살짝 흘려써서 그 차이점을 제가 볼수가없군요.
<ahoops_> 워낙 인쇄된것만 봐서 그런가.
<ahoops_> 어쩜숫자를 못읽는건지 우울하군요.
<autowiz2015> 다른분께 대신 읽어달라고 해보시는것도 방법이 될 수 있지 않을까 싶습니다만.
<ahoops_> 아 바보도 아니고.
<ahoops_> 숫자를 못읽어서
<ahoops_> 누구한테 물어봐야하다니..
<autowiz2015> 유추로도 잘 안 될 수 도 있고 음음.
<autowiz2015> 애시당초 그렇게 쓰는게 이상한거지요..
<autowiz2015> 물어볼 수 밖에 없지 않을까 싶습니다 . 아니면 문서 편집기 하나 열으셔서
<autowiz2015> 숫자를 이상하게 흘려쓰는 폰트들로 바꿔서
<ahoops_> ㅡㅡ;;
<autowiz2015> 대조를 해보시는 방법은 어떠신지요
<ahoops_> 이걸..
<autowiz2015> 7을 필시 T 처럼 쓰는 사람도 있고 그렇던데요
<ahoops_> 네네..그런부분이 심해요.
<ahoops_> 여기 사는 사람한테 타이핑해달라고 해야겠네요.
<ahoops_> 걔가 또 숫자를 필기하면 마찬가지로 막순환이라서요 ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz2015> 엔신님 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> δ 이놈이 문제군요.
<ahoops_> 저게 왜 숫자지 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops_> 넘사벽이네요
<autowiz2015> 6일려나요 8일려나요
<autowiz2015> 숫자가 아닌건 아닐거 같은데 말이지요
<ahoops_> 분명히 숫자가 확실해요
<ahoops_> 6,8도 아니구요.
<Seony> 델타잖아요
<ahoops_> 그럼4에요?
<autowiz2015> 6으로 짐작가는 다른건 없나요?
<ahoops_> 이 문서가 어떤 문서냐면요..각도가 명시된 문서에요.
<ahoops_> 6은 확실히 구분이 되네요.
<autowiz2015> 정말 델타 아닐런지??
<autowiz2015> 각도니깐
<ahoops_> 각도가 나온거라서 분명히 숫자인데..
<ahoops_> 아놔 진쫘 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2015> 8이 가까울려나요
<ahoops_> 전산화가 안되니..공문서들도 이렇게되는군요.
<ahoops_> 한국이 좋아요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 나가서 여기서 오래사신분한테 여쭤봐야겠네요.
<ahoops_> 좋은밤들되세요;; 전 숫자여쭤보러;; -_-
<autowiz2015> 아~ 배고픈데
<autowiz2015> 밥먹자는 말이 없네 이사람들이
<autowiz2015> 미쳐가는 회사 아흑 T.T
<samahui_pi> 저녁 맛있게들 드세요
<autowiz2015> 좋은 저녁시간 되세요~~
<samahui_pi> 나갔다 왔더니 다들 밥먹으러 갔네요
<samahui_pi> 넵
<samahui_pi> 저도 그럼 밥먹고 올께요
<samahui_pi> 밥을 든든하게 먹고 왔더니 기분이 좋군요
<samahui_pi> 이제 본격적으로 일해야죠
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요!
<autowiz2015> 저도 밥먹고 본격적으로 좀 해야 겠네요
<autowiz2015> 나쁜사장은 일바빠 죽겠는데 일 더하라고 막 그러고 ㅠㅠ
<Markers> 'ㅅ'/ 아직까지 일하시는군여
<samahui_pi> 아직이 아니라 이제부터 입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 'ㅁ'...
<autowiz2015> 일단 저도 밥먹고 오겠습니다. 오늘도 하루가 참 길거 같군요...
<samahui_pi> autowiz2015님 맛나게 드시고오세요
<Markers> 네 식사 맛있게 하세용
<samahui_pi> 하루는 길죠... 끝이 없으니 ㅋ ㅋ
<Markers> 전 다음주가 시험인데 준비할게 많은데 학부생 보고서 & 시험 친거 채점하느라 공부를 못하고 있네요 'ㅁ';
<samahui_pi> 잘 보실꺼예요
<samahui_pi> 시험은 평소 실력으로~~
<samahui_pi> ㅋㅋ
<Markers> ...;
<Markers> 한게 없어서
<Markers> 공부 몰아서 해야되용 ㅠ
<samahui_pi> 화이팅!! 입니다
<Markers> 근데 학부생 보고서 & 시험 친거 봐야되는데 지금 대충 보고서만 200개 본거 같은데 아직 절반도 못 본거에 대해서 스트레스가 상승중;
<samahui_pi> 차근차근하다보면 꼭 찝어 보는것만 문제에 나올겁니다
<samahui> 스트레스는 만병의 근원입니다. 마음을 다스리고 차분하게 잘될거라는 긍정적인 마음으로 잘 준비하세요 ^^ 반드시 좋은 결과가 있을거예요 ~
<samahui> 슬슬 일을 본격적으로 시작해 봐야겠네요
<samahui> ^^그럼 나중에 다시 올게요~
<ipeter> 늦은밤 안녕하신지요?
<ipeter> 좋은밤 되세요!
<Work^Seony> 이 시간까지..
<samahui> gg
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 어쩌다보니 그렇게 됬네요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<samahui_pi> 라즈베리파이는 안정적으로 잘도는군요
<Work^Seony> 챗용으로 쓰시는 거에요?
<samahui_pi> 가벼운 서버로는 쓸만한데요 발열,소음도 없고 저전력이니 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 쳇,다운로드,파일교환 등등
<samahui_pi> 단순 작업만 하네요
<samahui_pi> ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 느려서 다른건 하고 싶지도 않아요
<samahui_pi> 아! 간단한 개발작업도 합니다
<samahui_pi> 순간적으로 떠오른 파이썬코드 테스트 정도 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> X 띄우셨구요?
<samahui> 넵 ㅋ
<samahui> 제어용으로 쓸때는 콘솔로 충분했는데
<samahui> 가지고 놀라니 x가 편하긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이는 X 띄우면 무쟈게 느려서...
<samahui> 느려서 그렇취 ㅋ
<samahui> 너무 느리죠
<Work^Seony> 이번에 VMware Workstation 10 사달라고 해서 학교에서 사줬는데, 정작 vmware.com에서 다운로드가 안되네요..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 구입이면 키는 있을거자나요? 걍 파일은 토랜트에서 ...
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 좋은 아침입니다. 오늘도 즐겁게 하루를 시작하세요 ~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-28
<samahui> 날씨가 급속도로 추워 졌네요
<ipeter> 어휴. 모두들 잘 출근하셨습니까.
<ipeter> 아침에 정말 춥던데요.
<ipeter> 많이 추워서 출근길 힘들었습니다.
<ipeter> 좋은 아침 되세요.
<samahui> 밤샘했습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 좋은 하루 되세요
<razGon_web> 광주는 눈많이 왔고 눈또오네요.
<razGon_web> 오늘은 진정으로 쉬는날.
<samahui_pi> 광주도 눈 많이 왔나보군요
<samahui_pi> 서울은 그냥저냥 어제 오후에 내리더니 하늘은 맑네에ㅛ
<samahui_pi> 다만 눈이후로 오늘까지 계속 추워지기만 하네요
<samahui_pi> 너무 추워요
<autowiz2015> 와우 이제 출근했는데
<autowiz2015> 1등인데요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 헐.
<ipeter> 저도 8시 50분쯤 출근했는데 무슨 공휴일처럼 아무도 안나와서 좀 놀랫습니다.
<ipeter> 어쩌다보니 근무지가 현재 을지로, 광화문 부근인데,
<ipeter> 이순신 동상있는 광화문 앞 횡단보도를 건널대면
<ipeter> 때면
<ipeter> 아침에 자주 사진사 분들이
<ipeter> 사진을 찍습니다.
<ipeter> 아침 신문에 추위에 옷을 꼭 사매고 출근하는 사람들의 사진이 그렇게 나온다는걸 이제사 알았어요.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui_pi> 좋은 아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요... T.T
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_pi> 광화문쪽에 계신건가요?
<samahui_pi> 광화문 그립네요. 예전 정통부 있을때 거기 자주 갔거든요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 아직도 김치찌게 집이 존재하는지 궁금하네요. 세종문화회관 근처 골목에 오래된 정말 반쪽자리 건물에 2층짜리로 김치찌게 맛집이 있었는데 날도 추워지니 생각나네요
<samahui_pi> 무엇보다 두툼한 계란말이와 푸욱 끓여내면 울어나오는 국물이 칼칼한 김치찌게가 맛있었는데 캬~
<samahui_pi> 밤새고 아침에 빵쪼가리만 먹었더니 밥생각이 간절하네요
<samahui_pi> 정신 놓치지 않게 딴생각말고 일해야겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> 아. 거기 혹시 맛집으로
<ipeter> 소개된곳 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 겨란말이 하니 생각나네요.
<ipeter> 한번 들른적 있는것 같습니다.
<samahui_pi> 골목속에 허름한집입니다
<samahui_pi> 유명한 곳이라 보셨을꺼 같아요
<samahui_pi> 세종문화회관 옆길에 패스트푸드점 옆쪽으로 작은 골목안에있어요
<ahoops_> 한국가고싶군요.
<ahoops_> ㅠ_ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> 저도...
<ahoops_> 가서 딴거 필요없구 먹을것좀 맘껏먹고왔음 좋겠어요.
<ahoops_> 어제 숫자 못읽었다했자나요.
<autowiz2015> ㅎㅎ 네.
<ahoops_> 그거..측량기사들이 표기하는 숫자가 따로 있더라구요.
<ahoops_> 숫자는 숫자인데 좀 이상하게 표기하고 또 현지인들 숫자표기방식이 조금 차이나는데 그걸 못읽은거였네요.
<autowiz2015> 뭐 지금은 다 해결 되신거죠?
<autowiz2015> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 해결되었다기 보다는요.
<ahoops_> 전 설명듣고 다시봐도 잘 모르겠더라구요. --;;
<ahoops_> 그래서 그냥 타이핑해달라고 하는쪽으로 이야기했네요.
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 그래도 잘 해결되어 가시는거 같네요
<samahui_pi> 전기는 아직인가요?
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 전압이 딸려서요..돌아가면서 정전모드에요.
<samahui> 다른건 몰라도 전기는 정말 답답하시겠어요
<ahoops_> 피난다녀요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 하루하루가 피난 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 초콜렛 먹으니까 온몸이 요동치는군요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 초콜릿 안먹은지 한달 다되가네요
<ahoops_> 어떤 초콜릿인데요.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 먹고잡다 ~ 초콜릿~ 저도 좀 주세요~
<Work^Seony> Godiva인데, 좀 싸길래 샀어요
<Work^Seony> Godiva는 별로 안좋아하는데 이건 맛있네요
<Work^Seony> 1일1식 시작한 이후로는 몸에 단게 들어가면 기분이 좋아지거든요
<Work^Seony> 특히 초콜렛 들어가면 온몸이 행복함을 느낄 정도에요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 1일 괜찮은거 같더군요
<samahui> 저번에 말듯고 간헐적 단식 해봤는데
<ahoops_> 피곤할때 한볼태기?하면 좋자나요..
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ 아직도 하시는군요
<samahui> 나름 몸이 가벼워지더군요... 다만
<samahui> 주말에 농구할때는 단식 못하겠어요
<samahui> 운동하다 쓰러져요 ㅋ
<samahui> 진짜 머리가 핑 돌더군요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 혈당 떨어져요
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 평소에 근력운동을 조금씩 해둬야하죠
<samahui> 거기다 살찐다고 요즘 초콜릿 금지라 ㅜㅜ 더해요
<samahui> 근육량은 상당합니다
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘 윗몸일이크기 175개 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다리 근육이 툭 튀어나와서 가라져있는 정도니까요 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 헐..한번에 175개요?
<Work^Seony> 3세트에 나눠서요
<ahoops_> 3셋 쪼개서요?
<samahui> 저도 윗몸 일으키기는 30개씩 3세트로 나눠서 하루 세번씩합니다
<ahoops_> 네..ㅎㅎ 놀래라
<Work^Seony> 한 6분 걸려요
<samahui> 하루 300개 정도 하네요 ... 근데 배는 안들어가요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 세트 안나눠도 100개는 할 거 같던데요
<Work^Seony> 저도 배는 안들어가요
<samahui> 만져보면 단단하게 속에 6팩이 있는건 확실한데 뭔가 저도 모르는 투툼한 외피가...
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저도 나이가 먹어서... ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 팔다리 근육 유지하는 정도에 만족하고 살아야 겠어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 젊은피가 필요하다;
<Work^Seony> 근데 팔에는 확실히 알통이 생겨서... 반팔 입으면 팔에 꽉 낍니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 저는 한번에 70개 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ 저도 가슴은 터져나가요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> samahui, 근데 왜 뱃살은 안빠지는지 이해가..
<autowiz2015> 요즘 잘 먹지를 못하니 근육도 자꾸만 줄어들고
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뱃살은 걍 포기했어요
<samahui> 그러게요 왜 안빠지는지 정말 모르겠어요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 거울에 비치면 줄 나눠진게 보이니까, 그냥 언젠가는 빠지겠지 하고있씁니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 줄은 나눠지죠... 한개로 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<ipeter> 윗몸일으키기 하는데 뱃살 안빠지나요?
<ahoops_> 근데 헬스해서 막 근육 생겼는데 안하면 곰방 복귀더라구요.
<ahoops_> 꾸준히안하면 하나마나임 ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 뱃살 빼는건 윗몸일으키기보다도 조깅이 갑입니다
<ipeter> 저희 어머니가 뱃살빼는데 운동 추천해달래서 윗몸일으키기 소개시켜드렸는데
<ipeter> 불효자가 된 느낌이네요.
<samahui> 뛰는게 가장 많이 빠지더군요
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 안빠져요
<Work^Seony> 살 빼는 운동은 따로 있다네요
<samahui> 다만 나이들고 뛰는게 너무 힘들어요 ㅜㅜ 시간도 없구요
<Work^Seony> 네 뛰는거...
<samahui> 거기다 추워지니까 더 뛰기 힘들어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 뛰는건 전신운동이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 육상선수들이 헬스 안해도 온몸이 우락부락한건 다 이유가 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 윗몸일으키기 안하던 사람이 하시면 허리 다치실수도 있습니다
<samahui> 특히 배나올정도면 허리도 약해진건데 갑자기 무리하시면 허리 다치십니다
<ipeter> 어이쿠..
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 넹넹
<ahoops_> 얼마전에..커피마시면서 누구랑 이야기하게 되었는데요.
<ahoops_> 몸이 대개 좋은거에요..
<ahoops_> 그래서 어디사느냐고 물어보니 여기산다고 하길래 직업이 뭐냐~물어봤더니..
<ahoops_> 체육관 강사라길래 무슨 운동이냐 물어보니 이종격투기;;
<ahoops_> 멤버 몇명이냐!! 4명이라고하더군요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops_> 체육관사진을 보니 대개 큰데..4명이 전부라해서
<samahui> 이종격투기 선수도 몸이 좋은 이유는 조깅을 많이 해서라는... 정말입니다. 안뛰고 몸만 만들면 두툼하니 울퉁불퉁 근육만 생깁니다
<ahoops_> 한번 다녀볼생각에요.
<samahui> 배도 그대로 나오고요
<samahui> 잘 뛰는 애들이 운동도 잘하고 몸매도 이쁘죠
<samahui> 몸매 만들목적이면 특별한 운동보다 많이 걷고 뛰는게 답인거 같아요
<ahoops_> 음 난 심하게하면 뼈뿌러지니깐 걍 살살해도 되냐~ 그냥 오기만하라고 하더군요.
<Work^Seony> 이번 Thanksgiving day 기념으로 VMware 40% 세일한다는거 같네요
<Work^Seony> vmware fusion 6 professional 아주 마음에 들어서 이번에 살까 고민 중입니다
<samahui> 한번 다녀보세요 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 진짜 다녀볼생각에요 ㅋ
<samahui> 오호 미국은 정말 할인행사하나는 좋은거 같아요
<samahui> 어제 다운은 다 받으셨어요?
<Work^Seony> vmware fusion 6 pro에 관심가는 기능이, 리눅스 OS코어부분을 공유하는 기능이 있거든요...
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서 쓰는 vmware workstation도 10으로 업글했으니...  이제 집에서도 업무를... ㅋ
<ahoops_> 절헌;
<ahoops_> 집에서는 아양만 떨어야죠..일하면 혼납니까안혼납니까!
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 집에서는 뒹굴뒹굴 하고싶은데, 현실은 그렇지가 않네요
<ahoops_> 현실은 일안하면 아양은커녕 게임;;
<samahui> 저도 오히려 집에서 일 잘될때도 있어서 그대로 회사 시스템 비슷하게 구축해놨어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 혼나는건 매한가지;;
<samahui> 어디던지 잘되는 곳에서 일하는게 좋아서 전 그냥 모든 환경이 비슷한게 좋아요 ㅋ
<samahui> 뭐 메인은 노트북인지라 들고 댕기면서 어디든 작업장입니다
<samahui> 근데... 왠지 슬퍼지네요 ㅜ ㅜ
<Work^Seony> 맥OSX을 너무 오랫동안 포맷을 안하고 그냥 써왔더니 퍼포먼스도 너무 느리고, 씨퓨 사용률도 너무 높고해서 이번에 재설치 하려고 하거든요..
<ahoops_> 저 매버릭 올리고나서 패러럴즈 안돌아갑니다.
<Work^Seony> 재설치하면서 vmware 구입 고고씽 해야겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 패러럴즈 7이신갑네요
<ahoops_> 네..서니님이 주신거요.
<ahoops_> 이건 다 서니님탓.
<samahui> 진리의 ssd
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 숫자도 서니님탓.
<ahoops_> 데탑이 문제.
<Work^Seony> 8 시리얼 넘버 드리고 싶은데, 8부터는 이메일 계정에 귀속되서...
<ahoops_> 다미어
<samahui> 포멧안하고 오래쓰려면 가장 오랜시간 포퍼먼스 유지되는건 확실히 하드보다 났더군요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 스스디가 진리죠
<samahui> 무엇보다 조각모음이 필요없다는 사실하나만으로도 만족스럽습니다
<samahui> 그리고 빠른 부팅과 종료
<ahoops_> 7은 매버릭에서 안되는거에요?
<samahui> 노트북쓰면서 가장 크게 느끼는 부분입니다. 부팅과 종료시 베터리 소모가 현저하게 줄죠
<ahoops_> 그래두 종종 써먹는뎅..칫.
<samahui> ssd 가격 좀 더 내리고 다 메인은 ssd로 가고 그러다보면 하드값도 내릴테니 하드는 말그대로 저장용으로다가...
<autowiz2015> mysql 덤프 뜨는데  insert into TABLE valeus (' value1 ' , ' value2' ) ; 이게 기본인거 같은데
<autowiz2015> insert into TABLE (host , id , passwd ) values ( 'value1' , 'value2' , 'value3' ) ; 로 덤프 뜰 수 있는 방법이 있을까요?
<ahoops_> 심심한데 찾아보깍.
<ahoops_> 떡밥떡밥 +_+
<autowiz2015> 엔신님 하이요.
<autowiz2015> 이놈의 획돌아 는 자꾸  윈도우 메니저가 죽어 버리네요 냠.
<autowiz2015> 테스트 서버라 기존 서버랑 비슷하게 맞춘다고 , 일부러 우분투 안썼더니 그냥 우분투로 할걸 하는 생각이 간절 합니다 ㅎ
<ahoops_> autowiz2015: 덤프뜰때 모든 테이블 싹 뜨는게 목적(백업)에요?
<autowiz2015> 이게 mysql 4에서 5로 올리는데
<autowiz2015> 4에서 통째로 떠서 5에 그대로 쏱았더니
<autowiz2015> 잘 돌아는 가는데
<ahoops_> 네.
<autowiz2015> grant 명령이 실행이 안되네요 컬럼이 달라서 그런지
<autowiz2015> 그래서 테이블은 5버젼그대로 두고
<autowiz2015> 데이터만 4에서 가져다가 넣을려는데 손으로 할려니 좀 귀찮아서요 (mysql user 만 한 5줄 넣으면 되긴 하는데
<autowiz2015> )
<ahoops_> There is not; you'll have to do that yourself.
<ahoops_> 어떤놈이 이런 답변이라고 해놨군요.
<autowiz2015> 왜 갑자기 영어로 하고 그러세요 무섭게ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> =3
<autowiz2015> 컬럼을 추가하는 방법도 있긴 한데 .. 그냥 손으로 하는게 빠를거 같긴 합니다.
<ahoops_> --complete-insert
<ahoops_> Use complete INSERT statements that include column names
<ahoops_> autowiz2015: 쩌거 한번 해보세요~
<autowiz2015> 잘 됩니다. ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<autowiz2015> 처음엔 얼마나 황당했는지 접속이고 뭐고 다 되는데 grant 명령은 권한없다고 안되버리고 T.T
<ahoops_> 모든거슨! 데탑의 저주임.
<ahoops_> 이젠 숫자도 못읽고..
<autowiz2015> ㅋㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 아나 이놈의 페도라 정말 버려버려야지.
<autowiz2015> X 또 바보 됐어요 ㅠㅠ 방금 재붓했는데
<autowiz2015> 2분만에
<samahui> 적군이 슬금 다가와서 송년회 언제 할까? 하고 물어보고 가네요
<samahui> 하기 싫습니다. 라고 당당히 말하면 안되겠죠?
<ahoops_> 피를 보자는것인가..
<Work^Seony> autowiz2015,  빡도라 쓰시면 빡돌아요...
<ahoops_> 라고 한번 꾸짖어주시면되실듯;;
<autowiz2015> 적군이라 하심은??
<samahui> 이사라는 적군입니다
<samahui> 다른 이사분은 안그러는데 저분만 가끔 몰래 다가와서 말겁니다
<samahui> 살금살금
<autowiz2015> 성폭행이라던가 그런건 아니지요????  ㅡ.ㅡ;;;   ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래서 적군입니다. 몰래 다가와 놀래키기 땜시 개인사에 에로가 생깁니다
<autowiz2015> 아무리 월급이틀 전이라지만
<samahui> 급여 이틀 훕니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 통장잔고가 50만원 조금 넘네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 이틀 지나갔죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 전 월급 들어오면 다 사라져요 ㅋ
<samahui> 보험에 적금에 자동이체에
<samahui> 아무튼 월급통장은 언제나 쓸쓸한 숫자를 남기죠
<autowiz2015> 저도 뭐 거진 다 사라집니다. 보험은 깨버렸고 적금은 엄두도 못내고
<Work^Seony> 저는 돈은 많은데, 커플링 사야되서...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 여친님은 춥다고 어그부츠를 사내라고 졸라대고 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 커플링;;
<samahui> 마의 12월입니다
<ahoops_> 칫.
<Work^Seony> 까르띠에 너무 비싸요
<samahui> 동생 선물에
<samahui> 여친님 선물에
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 에휴
<ahoops_> 근데 여자들요..진짜로 명품사주면 완전 좋아하나요?
<samahui> 좋아합니다
<Work^Seony> 사람에 따라 다르죠
<autowiz2015> 대박 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그것은 진리
<samahui> 좋아는 하는데 정도가 다른거지
<ahoops_> 허..
<samahui> 싫어하는 사람은 없습니다
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프는 아무리 명품이라도 본인이 원하는 디자인이 아니면 싫다그러는데요
<Work^Seony> 제 동생이 몇개 줬는데, 한 번도 안매요
<autowiz2015> 아 당연히 그렇긴 합니다 .
<samahui> 아! 그건 교환 가능하게 영수증도 같이 줘야죠 ㅋ
<autowiz2015> 예를 들면 대충 이런거 아닐까 싶습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ  제 동생도 지가 매던걸 줘서요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 일단 부어본다. 역효과의 가능성은 없다. 이거군요..
<autowiz2015> 서니님 쓰시는 그 웍스테이션 데탑을 누군가 선물로 사주는 겁니다.
<samahui> 전 혼수에 데탑 요구했습니다
<samahui> 내일 상견례하는데 확실히 못밖을겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그러지 마시고,
<ahoops_> 그거 위험해보이는데요..
<Work^Seony> 그냥 애플에서 나오는 쓰레기통 하나 사달라고 하세요
<Work^Seony> 좀 좋은 쓰레기통 하나 있다고 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 쓰레기통인데 컴퓨터 기능 된다고...
<ahoops_> 쿵.
<samahui> 여친님께 시집올대 숫가락 젓가락 두개들고
<samahui> 와도된다
<samahui> 몸만와라
<samahui> 다만.. 올대 데탑 끝내주는걸로다가 하나 맞춰와라
<samahui> 내꺼는 너 못쓰게 할꺼다
<samahui> 이랬습니다
<ahoops_> 그래놓고 에일리언웨어 상납..
<samahui> 그리고 맞춰오는 데탑이 맘에 들면 내꺼와 교환은 해주마 라고...
<ahoops_> 칫.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 상납해도 최종 사용자는 저니까요~ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 레노보 씽크패드 아주 얇은거 그거 좋더라구요
<samahui> 요가요?
<samahui> 전 예전 싱크패드의 키보드가 사라진 후 안보고 있습니다
<samahui> 편의성은 델의 워크스테이션급 노트북이 났고 튼튼한건 HP엘리트북이 났고
<samahui> TP는 이제 자국에 팔아도 성장율과 점유율이 오르니 그냥저냥 찍어내는 모양세라
<samahui> 안삽니다
<samahui> 메니아에서 돌아섰어요. 참고로 지금도 T420, 400, 61p, 42p 돌리고 있습니다
<autowiz2015> 저도 놋북산지 3년정도 되서 새로 사야할거 같은데 여유가 없네요 요즘은.
<samahui> 그만큼 좋아하는 노트북 라인업인데 사라진거 같아 아쉽네요
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 씽크패드 처음 써보는데 아주 맘에 들던데요
<Work^Seony> 맥 아니면 안산다고 다짐했는데, 씽크패드는 예외에요
<ahoops_> 전 랩탑사면 무조건 레티나;;;
<samahui> 아직까지는 예전 노하우가 남아있느니깡
<samahui> 요
<samahui> 엘리트북이랑 델의 프리시젼시리즈를 써보세요
<samahui> 물건입니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 다만 키보드가 예전 TP만 못해서 아쉽지만요
<ahoops_> 근데요즘 해상도 엄청 높은얘들 나오지 않나요? 그거쓰면 레티나급 아닌가요?
<samahui> 네
<ahoops_> 구경을 못해봐서 모르겠군요.
<samahui> 나오고 있는데
<samahui> 윈도우가 지원이 미비해서
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요.   HP랑 델꺼는 싸구려만 봐서 그런지 고장도 많고 퀄러티도 떨어지고... 인상이 별로 안좋아요
<samahui> 윈도우 상에서는 아직도 1920까지 입니다
<samahui> HP는 엘리트북 라인을 봐야 쓸만하고요
<samahui> 델은 워크급아니면 에일리언웨어가 났죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 델 데탑 중에서 서버라인으로 나오는 제품들은 괜찮더라구요
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 델은 워크급이상 라인만 쓸만한거 같습니다
<samahui> 제가 튼튼하고 안전성 좋으면서 확장성 갖춘 모델들을 좋아하는게
<samahui> 처음 접한 TP가 600x 라는 모델과 770이라는 모델이거든요
<samahui> 둘다 한두께 하는 모델로 당시 나왔을때 1000만원하던 놈들입니다만
<samahui> 정말 근 10년정도 쓸 정도로 안정성 좋고 키감이 무지막지하게 좋았어서
<samahui> 그 기준으로 노트북을 고르다보니 비슷한 모델들만 찾게 되더군요
<samahui_pi> 오늘 정말 시간 빠르네요
<samahui_pi> 점심시간이 다되어가는군요
<samahui_pi> 점심 맛있게들 드세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<ahoops_> 워..집에갔어야했는데.
<ahoops_> 무슨 한국 아줌마둘이서 하도 말걸어서 그거 대꾸해주느라고 40분증발되었군요.
<ahoops_> 참한 언니가 말을 걸어줘야 하는데 말이죠..
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 언능..패러럴즈 쓰게해주세요.
<ahoops_> 브라우저 테스트를 못하자나요.
<ahoops_> 나 이제 서니님이랑 안놀랍니다..
<autowiz2015> 안놀고 본격적으로 사귀실려구요?? 어익후
<autowiz2015> 아아앙
<autowiz2015> 일은 많고 시간은 잘 가고 ㅠ.ㅠ
<ahoops_> 아아앙
<ahoops_> 저도 집에가서 음..일좀 해야겠군요..
<autowiz2015> 내일이 DB 암호화 적용 하는 날인데
<ahoops_> 김밥하나 시켜먹구 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<ahoops_> DB암호화는 어떻게 하는거에요.
<autowiz2015> 대부분 솔루션 제품을 사면
<autowiz2015> 그쪽 인지니어가 와서 DB 에 암호화 모듈(플러그인 ) 설치하고
<autowiz2015> 기존 컬럼 암호화 해주고 갑니다.
<ahoops_> 네..
<autowiz2015> 그러면 웹서버나 프로그램에서 열어볼때 추가된 sql 함수 같은거 사용해서 복호화 해서 쓰더군요
<ahoops_> 넹..
<ahoops_> 퍼포먼스측면에서는 멸망이겠는데요.
<autowiz2015> 제가 본경우에는 퍼포먼스때문에 문제가 심각한 지경은 없었어요.
<autowiz2015> 서버에 부하가 걸리긴 하겠지만서두
<ahoops_> 쌓여있는 데이터자체가 암호화되어있으면
<autowiz2015> 그게 웃긴데말이지요
<autowiz2015> 그래도 한번더 암호화 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 껀껀이 다 복호화해서 쿼리진행할텐뎅..
<ahoops_> 데이터가 얼마안되면 문제없겠지만; 많으면 넘사벽 상황이 나올것같은데요.
<autowiz2015> 클라이언트가 복호화 하는 방법도 있긴 합니다.
<autowiz2015> 엄밀히 따지면 정부시책은 아니지만
<autowiz2015> DB 내용 암호화 하자는 정부 발표가 있어서
<autowiz2015> 다른 문제점 재쳐두고 적용해 나가고 있습니다.
<ahoops_> 좀 애매한 면이 있지싶군요..
<autowiz2015> 대부분 컬럼 20~30개중에 2~3개 암호화 거는데
<ahoops_> 2-3개는 개인정보관련된 부분에요?
<autowiz2015> 네 그렇습니다.
<ahoops_> 그건 법적으로 강제된거라..해야만하는상황이죠?
<autowiz2015> 사실 굳이 솔루션 살필요가 없긴 한데
<ahoops_> 면피때문에 사시는상황에요?
<autowiz2015> 좀 희안합니다. 처음에 공문 올때는 무조건 솔루션 사지 않으면 안된다는 내용이었는데
<autowiz2015> 반발이 있었는지 . 암호화 하기만 하면 되다 쯤으로 바뀌었어요.
<ahoops_> 복호화할필요없는 데이터면 모르겠는데, 복호화해야만하는상황들이면 대량 데이터를 다룰때는 치명적이지싶네요..
<autowiz2015> 아무래도 그렇겠지요...
<ahoops_> 하드웨어를 붓는다고 극복이 안되는 경우가 발생하는게 디비쪽이라서;;
<autowiz2015> 그런데 DB 서버가 정말 disk IO 나 로직 , 메모리 처리 말고
<autowiz2015> CPU 처리속도에 트러블 생기는경우가 피크시간 대 말고는 생각보다 적을 수 도 있거든요.
<ahoops_> CPU로드는 의미가 없구..대부분 disk i/o에서 항상 문제가 걸리는게 99%이상인것같아요.
<autowiz2015> 그러니까요 . cpu 30 에 disk 80 에서
<autowiz2015> cpu 50 에 disk 80 되면 결과는 비슷하다는거죠
<autowiz2015> 심한경우 암호화 하고 DB 가 성능이 절반 정도 밖에 안나오는경우가 있긴 했습니다만..  뭐 저희가 암호화 업체도 아니고 더 자세한건 모릅니다.
<ahoops_> 저 음. 나가봐야겠군요.
<autowiz2015> 좋은 하루 되세요~
<ahoops_> 낸중에 말씀나눠요.
<ahoops_> 아줌마 미어~
<ipeter> 어휴
<ipeter> 많은 말씀들을 나누셨군요
<ipeter> 전 이제 밥 먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 맛있는 저녁들 하셨나요?
<ipeter> 아이코
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter> 점심입니다.
<ipeter> 맛있는 점심
<ipeter> =.=
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_pi> 점심 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_pi> 든든하게 먹었네요
<ipeter> 잘하셨어요.
<samahui_pi> 잠시 한숨 자고 와서 일해야 겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 전 밖에서 1분 거리의 회사 식당을 갔는데 이리도 추운지
<samahui_pi> 밤샘을 자주 하니까 좀 피곤하네요
<ipeter> 눈좀 붙이셔요.
<ipeter> =.=
<samahui_pi> 네 많이 춥죠
<ipeter> 저두 졸립네요.
<samahui_pi> 한 숨 붙이고 오세요
<samahui_pi> 저도 살짝 자고와서 힘내서 일해야 겠네요
<ipeter> 회사에서 자기개발비가 지급되어 뭔가 해보려하는데 뭐가 좋을까요?
<ipeter> 아는 분 중에 한분이 "여자를 만날 수 있는 걸로 해봐. 스포츠댄스나 요가같은." 이렇게 말씀하시자,
<ipeter> 자기개발은 안중에도 없고, 오로지 어떤게 있을까 생각밖에 안드네요.
<ipeter> 콩고물에 100% 마음이 가버린 상황같습니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<samahui_pi> 콩고물에 마음이 가는게 인간이지요
<samahui_pi> 요가 나쁘지 않습니다. 여인네들을 만나는 것도 좋지만 그보다 유연해지면 건강에 좋습니다.
<samahui_pi> 다른운동을 할때도 유연하면 유리하죠
<samahui_pi> 오후도 힘내세요~
<razGon_web> 자기 개발비면 복싱이나 혹은 킥복싱같은거요.
<razGon_web> 아니면 우쿨렐레나 기타.
<razGon_web> 이런거 연주 잘하면 좋잖아요.ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 음악연주도 괜찮겠네요
<samahui_pi> 악기 다루는 스킬을 높이면 이성에 어필하기도 좋아요 ㅋ
<ipeter> =.= 모두들 감사합니다.
<ipeter> 메모장에 꽁기꽁기 잘 적어놓고 있습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 잠시 나가있겠습니다.
<ipeter> 오후 잘 보내세요.
<autowiz2015> 점심먹고 완전 골아 떨어져 버렸네요
<samahui> gg
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 점심 먹고 졸려서 혼났습니다.
<autowiz2015> 자다가 전화와서 깸 흐흐
<samahui> 정신 차리려고 옷도 두꺼운 겉옷은 벗어버리고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 콜서비스군요 ㅋ
<ipete> S모 사에서 근무중인데,
<ipete> S사에서 직접 솔루션 운영하겠다고
<ipete> 저는 이제 다른곳으로 옮겨갈듯 싶네요.
<ipete> SI의 운명으로 받아들이고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 오 s 모사라니.. ㄸ
<ipete> 돈이라도 있었으면 외국으로 나가는데, 모아놓은 돈은 없네요.
<bluedusk> 전 할줄아는게 잇었으면 외국으로 나가는데
<bluedusk> 할줄아는게 없네요..
<autowiz2015> ahoops 님이 그러셨던거 같은데
<autowiz2015> 돈없어도 그냥 나가서 살다보면 살아진다고 ㅎㅎ
<ipete> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 안받아줍니다...ㅠ
<autowiz2015> S 모 신한그룹? ㅎㅎ
<ipete> 통신회사로 유명한 회사죠.
<autowiz2015> 스크트
<ipete> 을지로에 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 오홍
<bluedusk> 저도 그런데서 일좀 해보면
<bluedusk> 열나게 까이겠쬬.
<bluedusk> 까이느라 정신 못차릴듯..ㅠ
<ipete> 멱살잡히는 분위기 입니다.
<ipete> 나가기전에 자기들 맘대로 해놓고 나가라고 말이죠.
<autowiz2015> 그럴때는 같이 잡거나 , 손을 물거나 하는 방법도 있습니다만. 대부분은
<autowiz2015> 예 알겠습니다~ 하고 말지요 ㅠㅠ
<ipete> 캠퍼스커플(C&C)이 을이고, 저희는 병이라 굽신굽신 합니다. 물론 돈은 많이 받지요,
<ipete> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 냠냠 힘드네요 오늘은 영 컨디션도 안좋고
<autowiz2015> 엔신님은 요즘 뭔가 테스트 하시는지
<autowiz2015> 아 닉넴이 다르군요
<ipete> 혹시 여기 s사같은 갑의 입장에서 근무하시는분 계신가요?
<ipete> 뭐 갑이 나쁘다 아니다 이런 의도로 말하는거 아니니 행여나 오해 없으시길 빌겠습니다.
<autowiz2015> 국내 it 바닥은 대부분 갑을병정 놀이인지라
<autowiz2015> 저는 을 을 담당하고 있습니다.
<ipete> 넵
<autowiz2015> 그러다 보니 오밤중에도 불려나가서 술마실때도 있었드랬지요 ㅎㅎ
<ipete> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 지방 대학교 그것도 사이트라고
<autowiz2015> 담당하며 상주하다가
<autowiz2015> 서울 와서 술을 정상적으로 먹으니 1년동안 10kg 이 빠지더군요 ㅋㅋ
<crach> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요.
<crach> 안녕하세요
<crach> 날씨가 정말 춥군요
<autowiz2015> 내일, 모래부터는 좀 풀린다는 군요
<crach> 바꿔 말하면 그때까지는 춥다는 거군요
<autowiz2015> 흐~~ 뭐 그렇지 않을까 싶습니다.
<crach> 옷을 따뜻하게 입어도 가만히 앉아 있으니 춥네요.
<ipete> 건물은 땀이 날정도로 보온해준요.
<ipete> 주네
<ipete> 요
<crach> 저 혹시 여기에 물류 관련 작업하는 프로그래머는 안계신가요?
<autowiz2015> ipete 님 굳이 온라인에서 나이 물어보긴 좀 그렇지만 혹시 연세가 어떻게 되시는지요?
<ipete> 창문 열어놓고 있습니다..
<crach> sap ewm 자료를 찾아보니 죄다 영문 자료 뿐이네요
<crach> 혹시 한글 자료 가지신분 없으신지요?
<crach> 업무 때문에 공부하려니 본의아니게 영어공부도 하게 되네요
<crach> ipete님은 연세가 젊으신가 보군요? 이 엄동설한에 창문을 열어놓고 있을 수 있다니 존경스럽습니다.
<autowiz2015> 전 이만 나가봐야 해서 다음에 또 뵙겠습니다.
<crach> 안녕히 가세요
<ipete> 조심히 들어가세요.
<ipete> 저도 이만 들어가보겠습니다.
<ipete> 수고하셨구요, 내일 뵙겠습니다.
<crach> 역시 SAP EWM관련 자료는 아직 번역본이 없군요. 그냥 원서로 공부해야 겠네요
<ahoops_> 덥군화~~
<crach> 더워요? 난방이 쎄게 나오는 곳에 계신가 보군요?
<crach> 전 너무 춥습니다. 창가 자리라 더 덥습니다.
<ahoops_> 네;;
<ahoops_> 눈이 오는날..에요.
<ahoops_> 커플들이 팔짱 막 끼고 막 딱 달라붙어서 가는걸 보면..
<ahoops_> 음..좀;; 그렇죠?
<crach> 춥습니다
<crach> 오타 났네요 ㅎ
<crach> 커플들이 팔짱끼고 가는 거 보면 다정해 보이고 좋아보이는데요
<ahoops_> 커플이시군요.
<ahoops_> 꺼리낌이 없으시다니;;
<crach> 그리고 집에 있는 아내를 생각하며... 생각하며... 흠....
<crach> 네 덥겠네요
<crach> 아내 생각하니 덥군요
<ahoops_> 에휴..언능 여친만들어야지 ㅠㅠ
<crach> 아직 솔로인 분이시군요. 좋은 처자 만나세요
<crach> 벌써 퇴근시간이네요
<crach> 퇴근합니다.
<ahoops_> 여기 계신분들중에 저만 솔로같아요.
<crach> 안녕히 계세요
<ahoops_> 좋은하루되세요~
<ahoops_> 갑자기 슬퍼졌음.
<ahoops_> 숫자나 읽어야지 에허..
<ahoops_> 숫자는 넘사벽~끝나지 않은 저주~
<samahui_pi> 저녁 맛나게 드세요
<samahui_pi> 전 이만 들어가 볼께요
<samahui_pi> 바이짜이찌엔
<ahoops_> 짜이찌엔~
<ipeter> 춥네요.
<ipeter> 집입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 얼어 죽는줄 알았어요.
<ggugi> 안녕하세요
<ggugi> 반갑습니다
<autowiz2015> 다시 찾아온 사무실
<autowiz2015> 음... 조용하고 좋습니다 하핫
<ipeter> 하핫!
<ipeter> (불쑥)
<ipeter> 아직 퇴근 않하셨나요?
<ipeter> 모두들 편안한밤 되세요
<ipeter> 들어가보겠습니다.
<ahoops_> 꼼지락..
<ahoops_> 잠이 안오는군요.
<ahoops_> 살아계시는분계세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 좋은 아침 입니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_pi> 라즈베리파이는 밤세 잘돌아가고 있었군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 그냥 켜놓고 갔는데 아무 문제 없이 조용히 지 할일 했군요
<Seony> 그렇군요.  저는 오늘 아톰 씨퓨 장착된 베어본 꺼내서 리눅스 깔력고 했는데, 어찌나 발열도 심하고 팬 소음도 큰지...
<samahui> 간단한 연산 프로그램 하나 돌려놨는데 데탑에서 얼마 안걸리는걸 라즈베리파이는 밤세 돌렸나봐요 ㅎㅎ ;;
<Seony> 그냥 라즈베리 파이로 쓸려구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아톰이 발열이 심해요???
<Seony> 기계 전체가 뜨겁던데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아톰은 방열판만으로도 냉각이 되는 좋은놈인데요 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui> 아
<samahui> 전체적으로 발열나는 장치들이 많이 달렸나보군요
<Seony> 뭐 기계에 장착된 팬이 소음을 낼 정도인거 보니까, 씨퓨는 둘째치고 다른 장치들까지 같이 열이 생기니깐요..
<samahui> 그렇군요
<samahui> 아톰은 별로 안좋아하지만 예전에 사용하던 빌립이라는 모델은 좋아라했습니다
<samahui> 조그마한 노트북이라고 보면되는데 거기다 이것저것 깔아서 출퇴근씨 잘썼었죠
<samahui> 금방 스마트패드들 좋은게 많이 나와서 뭍혀버렸지만요 ㅋ
<Seony> 노트북의 케이스를 뒤집어쓴 아톰이었군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 미니 아톰이죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> 일단 저도 큐비보드에 전원 연결하고 구석에 박아놔야겠어요
<samahui> 라즈베리도 그렇고 이런건 정말 전원하나 물려주고 구석에 처박아놔도 잘돌아가서 좋아요 ㅋ
<Seony> 글쵸
<Seony> 저도 웹 개발용으로 쓸려구요 ㅎ
<samahui> 그정도라면 장말 쓸만하죠
<Seony> 네.  php에 mysql 정도면 가벼우니깐요
<samahui> 제 라즈베리도 뭔가 일하나 줘야겠어요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-29
<ipeter> 좋은 아침입니다.
<ipeter> 아니 어떻게 또 한주가 꾸역꾸역 다 가서
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 벌써 금요일이네요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
<samahui> 그러게요 어찌하다보니 벌써 한 주가 다 지나갔네요
<ipeter> 인터넷보니 미국은 블랙프라이데이로 들썩들썩하네요.
<ipeter> 뭐 추석같은 연휴니 사람들 기분 좋겠죠.
<ipeter> 미국에 있었을때 땡스기빙때는 밀워키, 시카고 여행했었는데..
<ipeter> 많이 그립네요.
<Seony> 이번에 커플링 맞춘다고 돈이가 해브노 해브노 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 커헉..!
<ipeter> 커플링!
<Seony> 전에 학비 없어서 예물을 전부 팔았거든요
<Seony> 커플링부터 시작하고 있죠
<ipeter> 제 손가락에도 커플링 입혀주고 싶네요... (미안하다 손가락들아..)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예물 전부 팔아서 와이프한테 좀 미안하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 좋은걸로 맞추세요!
<ipeter> =)
<Seony> 아주 좋은건 못샀찌만, 그래도 불가리에서 샀어요
<ipeter> 크헉
<ipeter> 브..블가리..;;;
<Seony> 불가리라고 야쿠르트 만드는데에서 요즘 귀금속도 하나보더라구요 ㅋ
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 주변에 좋은 처자 알고 계신분은 소개 부탁드립니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 저도 제 손가락에 이 추운겨울
<ipeter> 반지 한번 끼워주고 싶네요.
<ipeter> 푸헐헐
<Seony> 모 교수님은 프로그래밍의 가장 기본이 되는 지식은 '이산 수학이다.'라고 이야기했다는데, 부끄럽네요
<Seony> 드림씨어터 Scores 라이브에서는 Another Won이 가장 머리 속에 남는 음악...
<ipeter> 이산수학 cs에서는 필수인걸로 알고있습니다.
<ipeter> =.=
<Seony> 네 필수과목이에요
<Seony> 성적이 안좋아서 부끄럽다는... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2015> 와 정말 힘드네요 도망가고 싶을 정도 ㅠ.ㅠ
<autowiz2015> 그래도 금요일이니 좋은 하루들 되세요~~
<ipeter> 잠시 자리좀 비우겠습니다.
<ipeter> 모두들 화이팅 하세요!
<autowiz2015> 네 잠시만 비우십시요...
<autowiz2015> 음... 뒷북이군요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 생각보다 땡스기빙데이 할인 않하네요.
<ipeter> 집 놋북이 i7 쿼드에 성능은 좋지만 너무 무거운 관계로 서브 놋북 하나 사려고 했는데..
<ipeter> 생각보다 bestbuy 할인이 크지 않습니다.
<ipeter> 애플에게 너무 많은것을 바란걸까요.
<samahui_pi> 미국 현지면 살만하긴한데 아니면 어짜피 세금과 운송료해서 그리크게 깍이는건 아니라 전 그냥 침만 흘리고 있습니다
<samahui_pi> 물론 엄청난 할인이가끔 있죠
<samahui_pi> 점심을 일찍 먹었더니 시간이 많이 남았네요
<samahui_pi> 다들 즐거운 점심시간 되시고 오늘은 불금! 행복하게 보내세요
<samahui_web> 날씨는 언제쯤 풀릴지... 겨울 건너뛰고 그냥 봄이면 좋겠습니다
<ipeter> 오늘 낮부터 풀린다니 주말에는 나들이 계획 잡아도 괜찮을거 같대요.
<ipeter> 뉴스에서 보았습니다.
<samahui_web> 그렇다면 다행이네요
<samahui_web> 주말에 나가서 운동이라도 해야겠어요
<ipeter> 나가보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 있다가 뵈어요!
<ahoops_> 다들 고생이 많으십니다.
<samahui_web> 금요일이라 그런지 시간이 슬금슬금 가네요
<ahoops_> 아 불금이군요.
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 오늘 시청댕겨왔습니다.
<ahoops_> shape파일 내놓으라했더니.
<ahoops_> 최소 2000만원 달라고해서
<ahoops_> 그냥왔습니다 ㅡ,ㅡ
<samahui_web> 단판지으러 가셨었군요
<samahui_web> 헉
<samahui_web> 2000이요?
<ahoops_> 걍 RC를 완전 고급으로 하나 사는게 더 나을듯하네요.
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 걔네도 QIS를 가지고 전산화작업을 하고 있더라구요.
<ahoops_> 지적도만 전산화해놓은 상태였는데.
<samahui_web> ㅡㅡ 심하기는 심하네요
<ahoops_> 왁꾸 파일만 jpg로 하나 얻어왔는데.
<ahoops_> 지적도를 보니..
<ahoops_> 무슨 바다를 거래를 그렇게 많이 했는지 몰라요.
<ahoops_> 지적도가 잘못되었거나, 전산화과정에서 값을 잘못들어간거겠죠.
<ahoops_> 그나마 이천내노래서 그냥 왔습니다 ;
<samahui_web> 정말 그돈이면 ...
<ahoops_> 지적도 껀껀히 내가 다 가져갈게 하니..그건 측량이 잘못된게 많아서 소송문제발생하니 못주겠다..-> 돈내나라.
<samahui_web> rc한대랑 사람사서 작업시키는게 쌀지도...
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 사고나면 독박이다..그러니 운전잘해라.
<ahoops_> 차라리 그게 더 쌀것같아요.
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 무슨 폴리곤도 10만개도 안되면서..
<ahoops_> 데이터베이스가 큰것도 아닌데..
<ahoops_> 구축비용은 대개 많이 들여서 해놨던데.
<ahoops_> 결국엔 데이터 오류가 심해서
<ahoops_> 그걸 검증하는 비용이 더 들것같아요.
<samahui_web> 측량사하나사서 직접 새로제작해서 정부에 파세요
<ahoops_> 안팔죠;
<ahoops_> 팔면..
<ahoops_> 다른업체에 또 팔아먹으니까요..
<ahoops_> ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<samahui_web> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_web> 재밌는곳이군요. 필리핀
<ahoops_> 이것들이..샐러리는 한달 50도 안되는데.
<ahoops_> 뭐하나 부탁하면 2000씩 불르네요.
<ahoops_> 장난하나 아놔..날더운데 에허.
<ahoops_> 외국인은 뭘해도 덤탱이 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_web> 관광사업차온 거대 콘도기업만 상대해서 그런게 아닐까요?
<samahui_web> 물주로 본거죠
<ahoops_> 여기가 땅은 적구..
<ahoops_> 진짜 몇평안되거든요.
<ahoops_> 근데 대형리조트는 몰려있고하니.
<ahoops_> 단가를 올려도 울며겨자먹기식으로 처리할수밖에 없으니 어쩔수없는것같아요.
<ahoops_> 외국인인게 죄;;
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ 힘내세요
<samahui_web> 전 잠시 일하러 댕기올께요
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 검나일하세요.
<ahoops_> MySQL은 Spatial쪽으로는 너무지원이 미비하군요.
<ahoops_> pgsql 아니면 사실상 상용아니면, nosql 써야할듯.
<ahoops_> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=105&oid=293&aid=0000012768
<ahoops_> 비트코인 캐서 돈벌면된다.
<ahoops_> 이거도 제법 잼날것같은데요.
<ahoops_> 머신파워 임대료개념으로 비트코인 캐내는 비지니스로직을 예쁘게 만들거나, 직업 작업장처럼 주구장창 캐는거죠;;
<samahui_pi> 초창기 캐놓고 버텼으면 돈이 될지 몰라도 이제는 끝물에 가까워보여서
<samahui_pi> 그다지 돈되긴 힘들거 같아요
<samahui_pi> 그래픽카드 sli나 크파로 여러개 묶어서 연산에만 사용해도 한참 걸리는 일인지라 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 암호깨느라 hash 해석하는데 제가 타이탄 sli에 i7-3770k 4기가오버된걸로 몇 일 걸렸는데요
<samahui_pi> 그 암호 길이가 얼마 안되도 그정도인데
<samahui_pi> 비트코인 캐려고 해시 해독하면 얼마나 걸릴지 ... 거기 들어갈 장비값에 전기세하면 오히려 적자날껄요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 아! 나가셨군요 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 전 일할~
<samahui_web> 불금이라 그런지 정말 시간이 안가네요
<razGon_web> 내일뵈요!! TGIF!!
<manji> hey guys, I know this is not the channel for that
<manji> but is there someone who can translate something from korean to english for me?
<manji> it's just a few phrases really
<DarkCircle> 음?  .... 잘 되나 시험중 -.- ...
<DarkCircle> what about ?
<manji> for a online game
<manji> the promo poster
<manji> please don't shoot me :)
<manji> I know how annoying this is
<DarkCircle> humm I don't understand about talking context because I'm just come to here now
<manji> hahahahah
<manji> [15:20]  <manji> hey guys, I know this is not the channel for that
<manji> [15:20]  <manji> but is there someone who can translate something from korean to english for me?
<DarkCircle>  type Korean or show screenshot if you can then we can explain what the situation is and what characters are saying
<manji> you are the best
<manji> http://darkfall.mgame.com/news/?rtype=E&idx=1544&ctype=ING
<manji> just more or less what he poster says
<manji> the one with "100%" on
<DarkCircle> Ah ...
<manji> yeah it is an image, so I couldn't try even auto-translating it
<DarkCircle> They promotes some event for giving DarkFall gift cache to users
<DarkCircle> if you press "선물 캐쉬 받기"
<manji> and what is the 11.29 ~12.5 says?
<DarkCircle> event date.
<manji> and the 100% ?
<DarkCircle> for all users.
<manji> ah so it says that it will give gifts to all users ?
<DarkCircle> yes. they promises to give cache given value as 1,100won (game money. maybe?)
<DarkCircle> to all users
<DarkCircle> from 29 Nov to 5 Dec
<manji> that is great, many many thanks!
<DarkCircle> nope you're welcome
<DarkCircle> there seem to be difficult to understand for beginner of Korean language because there are so many informal expression.
<manji> it gets more difficult when characters are on an image
<manji> and not as text
<DarkCircle> yes. maybe you'll need some translator supports OCR.
<DarkCircle> but there are no program developed.
<manji> :/
<DarkCircle> so ... It's seem to be needed to explain about Korean poster what there meaning are.
<DarkCircle> It?
<DarkCircle> humm weird saying ...
<DarkCircle> by Korean.
<manji> sorry ?
<DarkCircle> nope :D
<manji> the only thing I could understand
<manji> was the numbers :)
<DarkCircle> ah :)
<DarkCircle> yes. just many foreigner can recognise the "Number"
<manji> my native language is greek, so that doesn't help
<DarkCircle> and unit such as percentage character
<DarkCircle> oh?
<manji> yeah
<DarkCircle> really?
<manji> yeap
<DarkCircle> yeah ...
<DarkCircle> ah in my explain, I need to ...
<DarkCircle> modify something...
<DarkCircle> not cache.
<DarkCircle> cash
<DarkCircle> cash as money
<manji> ah !
<DarkCircle> sorry about that :-P
<manji> hehe no worries, it is better than just reading the numbers :)
<DarkCircle>  yeah :-)
<DarkCircle> actually, I did doubt you that you maybe some troll because some boys was visited in this channel and they request to register some account to play a game.
<DarkCircle> usually too many trolls are come here to ask to give privacy and account to them.
<DarkCircle> :-(
<DarkCircle> If you want to ask about what Korean sentense meaning is you can stay in here for asking about Korean in anytime.
<manji> hahahah
<manji> many thanks
<manji> really? people join this channel to fish for game accounts?
<DarkCircle> nope you're very so much welcome ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> yes.
<samahui_web> samahui_pi 테스트
<autowiz2015> 음냐음냐
<samahui_web> 좋은 밤들 되세요.
<autowiz2015> 안녕히 주무시나요? 좋은밤 되세요
<samahui_web> 상견례 끝내고 돌아와서 일하는 중입니다
<samahui_web> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_web> 긴장했어서 속이 안좋은데 일도해야하니 피곤 하네요
<samahui_web> 좋은꿈 꾸시고 주말 즐겁게 보내세요
<autowiz2015> 저도 오늘 컨디션이 완전 엉망이라 머리도 아프고
<autowiz2015> ㅠㅠ 막 쓰러질거 같아요
<autowiz2015> 작업은 겁나 많고...
<samahui_pi> 부모님들 모시고 밥먹고 인사나누고 보내드리고 다시 일하러 돌아왔더니
<samahui_pi> 너무 힘드네요
<samahui_pi> 그래도 결과는 좋아서 만족스럽습니다
<samahui_pi> 많이 힘드시면 들어가서 쉬세요
<samahui_pi> 무리하시면 일도 안되더군요
<samahui_pi> 전 속만 안좋아서 장실 댕겨와서 일해야 겠습니다. 후딱 밤세 끝내야 내일 농구하러가죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 장실을 다녀와도 속아픈게 아무래도 채한거 같네요
<samahui_pi> 흐미~
<autowiz2015> 많이 채하셨나봅니다.
<samahui_pi> 집에가서 푹 자고 일해야 겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz2015> 그게 더 나을지도 모릅니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 긴장 약간만 한줄 알았더니 긴장을 좀 많이 했었나봐요
<samahui_pi> autowiz님도 몸안좋으시면 푹 쉬세요
<samahui_pi> 무리하지 마시구요
<autowiz2015> 여러업체가 한꺼번에 하고 있어서
<autowiz2015> 무조건 한다고 합니다. 아흑
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ;; 그럴때 곤란하죠
<samahui_pi> 주말은 쉬셔야 합니다. 그래야 재충전되서 다음주를 이겨내죠
<samahui_pi> 전 그냥 일 챙겨서 집에가서 해야겠네요
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 주말 보내세요~ 이만 가볼께요.
<samahui_pi> ^^
<samahui_pi> 수고하세요~~~
<GotOf606> hi
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-11-30
<ahoops_> Work^Seony:
<ahoops_> 심심합니다
<ahoops_> 아 완전 심심합니다.
<ahoops_> samahui_pi: 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> 서니님이 심심하다고해도 안놀아주네요.
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎㅎ 전 어제 배탈나서 들어갔다가 쉬는 날인데 일찍 왔네용
<samahui_pi> 긴장했더니 소화가안되서 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> seony님 어디가신건아니구요?
<samahui_pi> 전 라면과 함께 일하는 중이라 ㅋㅋ 라면 먹고 올께요
<samahui_pi> 주말 즐겁게 보내세요 !!
<ahoops_> 주말이였군요;;
<ahoops_> 서니님 저 버린듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 이런식이면 곤란함.
<ahoops_> 맥북 소리도 안나서..소리나게 해달라고 여쭤봐도 대답고 없고.
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎㅎ 라면 뿜을뻔했어요
<samahui_pi> 버리다뇨 ㅋ ㅋ
<ahoops_> 소리안나서..
<ahoops_> 막 고민하다가..
<ahoops_> 맥북 껏다키니깐 걍 소리나더라구요.
<ahoops_> 윈도도 아니구;;
<ahoops_> 머안되고 애매하면 껏다켜야 잘되는듯..
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 그래도 해결 되셨네요
<samahui_pi> 역시 컴퓨터는 껐다 켜는게 수리의 첫번째 방법이죠 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 칫.
<ahoops_> 이미지가 하나 있는데요.
<ahoops_> 이걸 각각의 픽셀값을 읽어서 가로세로 4픽셀짜리로 만들어서.. 4배큰 이미지를 만들어야하는데요.
<ahoops_> 이걸 코드로 작성할까~ 툴로 할까~ 고민중에요.
<ahoops_> 암거나해도 곰방하는데..문제는 아침내내 어떤걸로 처리할지를 결정하느라고 아침이 가고있어요.
<ahoops_> 이런게 절 힘들게해요.
<ahoops_> 데탑의 저주..흑.
<samahui_pi> 자바스크립트로 간단하게 구현하는게 좋을꺼 같은데요
<samahui_pi> 라면 버리고 왔습니다. 간밤에 속이안좋았어서 그런지 입맛이없네요
<ahoops_> 이미지를 딱 만들어서 연산과정자체를 없애버리고 싶은게 목적이거든요.
<ahoops_> 아침부터 왜 라면드세요..
<samahui_pi> 어제 상견례하고 긴장한 상태서 밥먹었다가 채해서 집에 갔거든요
<ahoops_> 헉..상견례;
<samahui_pi> 글고 아침에 늦잠자고 나오느라
<samahui_pi> 이제사 아침먹는데 시간이 애매모호해서
<samahui_pi> 그냥 탕비실에 있는 컵라면하나슬쩍해왔어요
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 상견례는 무사히 즐거운분위기로 끝났는데
<ahoops_> 네.엄청중요;
<samahui_pi> 부모님들 종교가 극과 극인지라 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅠㅠㅠ;;
<ahoops_> 하필 종교;;
<samahui_pi> 신부아버님은 목사님이고 저희 아버님은 절을 지어서 후원하시는 중이죠
<samahui_pi> ㅜㅜ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 근데 저희 아버님이 수용해버리셔서 잘 넘어갔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 결혼식도 기독교식으로 하고 싶으시다는거 그럼 그렇게 하세요~ 해버리셨습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_pi> 근데 여친 자체는 무교인지라  본인이 싫다고하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 카톨릭아니고 교회죠?
<samahui_pi> 네
<samahui_pi> 구세군이십니다
<samahui_pi> 자선냄비~
<ahoops_> 교회는 넘사벽 ㅠㅠ;
<ahoops_> 부모님들 서로 첨 만나시는거에요?
<samahui_pi> 네
<samahui_pi> 상견례자리에서 첨 뵙는거라 ㅎㅎ; 저만 긴장했네요
<samahui_pi> 여친님도 긴장
<samahui_pi> 둘이 소화 안되서 혼났어요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 암튼 잘 끝내고 왔는데
<samahui_pi> 긴장하고 먹었다가 돌아와서 긴장 풀리니까
<samahui_pi> 확 채하더군요
<ahoops_> 너무 쫄으셨군요.
<samahui_pi> 끝나고 일하러 다시 왔다가 그대로 가서 잤어요 ㅋ
<samahui_pi> 사실 저희 늦게 결혼하게 된것이
<samahui_pi> 종교땜시 첨에 집에서 반대 했었거든요
<ahoops_> 넘사벽;;
<samahui_pi> 거기다 좋은자리 선들어온거 다 차버려서 아버님 화났구요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 선도보고 우앙.
<samahui_pi> 아무튼 결혼은 내년 초입니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 칫.
<ahoops_> 나만 솔로인가 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<samahui_pi> 솔로 탈출하세요~
<ahoops_> 이야기하는 여자들은 제법 있는데요.
<ahoops_> 같이 살고싶은 여자가 없어요..
<samahui_pi> 저기 동유럽쪽 아가씨들이 이쁘데요~ 관광지니 놀러온 동유럽 아가씨로 하나 샥!~ 잡으세요
<ahoops_> 요즘 한명 노리고있긴한데..
<samahui_pi> 아! 있으세요?
<samahui_pi> 그럼 강력하게 대쉬 하세요~~
<ahoops_> 문제는;;
<ahoops_> 이상한얘가 저한테 대쉬를 해대는 분위기라서요.
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이동네가 워낙 좁아서요..애매하게 꼬이면 반년은 매장모드 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 소문다나서 젠장 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_pi> 아! 그렇겠군요
<samahui_pi> 좁은 섬이니 도망도 못가고
<samahui_pi> 꼬이면 그대로 불편하겠네요
<ahoops_> 네..그런 문제가 있어요.
<samahui_pi> 그럴때는 좋아하는 사람 누구다 확실히 표현을 해버리세요
<samahui_pi> 흐지부지하게 끌다보면 꼭 꼬이더군요
<ahoops_> 술먹구 진상짓하면..다음날 커피마실때 바리스타하는말..너 어제 좀 많이 먹은거 아니냐..바로 질문나와요;;
<ahoops_> 너무 좁아요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 같이 사는것도 좋은데.
<samahui_pi> 저 대학때 저도 모르는 여친들이 몇몇 있었죠... 제가 누님과 자라서 여자를 스스럼없이 대하다보니 저 좋아라하던 처자들이 은근슬쩍 다가와서 친하게 지내다보니 그게 사귀는 거라 소문내고 또 소문나고 암튼
<ahoops_> 이게 결혼문제가 딱..걸리면; 심각모드라서요.
<samahui_pi> 본의 아니게 바람둥이 이미지 되버렸었어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_pi> 결혼 전재가 되면 심각모드죠
<samahui_pi> 일생이 걸리니
<ahoops_> 관광객은 눈맞으면 진짜 같이 잘놀거든요.
<ahoops_> 근데 가버리니 문제에요..
<samahui_pi> 정착시키셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 여권 빼앗아서 태워버리고
<samahui_pi> 그대로 정착
<ahoops_> 정착하기엔 너무 좁아서 여자들 못버텨요..
<samahui_pi> 하면... 불법인가요?
<ahoops_> 여권문제만 해결하면 되긴해요.
<ahoops_> 여긴 불법체류자 잡지도 않아요..
<ahoops_> 단속은하되 돈주면 패스;
<samahui_pi> 역시
<samahui_pi> 필리핀 공무원 = 수금원
<samahui_pi> 이라는이미지가 생겼어요
<ahoops_> 네네~
<razGon_Web> 하이요.
<samahui_pi> 어서오셔요~~~
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 토요일 입니다~
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 꾸벅~
<ahoops_> 진짜 오늘은 사마휘님 말씀대로.
<ahoops_> 대시를 좀 해봐야겠네요.
<ahoops_> samahui_pi: 근데 저보다 나이가 15살정도 어린 여자인데 그래도 되는거죠?
<ahoops_> =3
<razGon_Web> 저는 8살차이.
<ipeter> 좋은 주말입니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Web> 제친구도 15살차이 대학갓졸업한 아가씨와 결혼.
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops_> 큰용기 주셔서 감사합니다.
<samahui_pi> 그정도 차이는 괜찮아요
<ipeter> ??
<samahui_pi> 마음이나 서로 통하는가가 중요하죠
<razGon_Web> 혹시 이런말하긴 죄송하나. MS오피스 2013 크랙커있으신분?
<ipeter> 흘러가는 분위기가..여친님과의 나이차를 말씀하시는군요..
<samahui_pi> 헉
<ahoops_> ipeter: 네네 맞아요.
<samahui_pi> 2013은 그냥 시디키만 있으면 사용가능하지 않나요?
<samahui_pi> 전 아직 2010써서 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 회사에서 안사줘요
<ahoops_> ㅋ_ㅋ
<ipeter> 나이차이가 많이 나세요?
<samahui_pi> 정품 아니라고해도 안내 경고문만 나오는걸로 압니다
<razGon_Web> 저는 상관없는데. 저희 선배님의 지령이시라서요.
<ahoops_> 나이는 정확히 모르겠는데 15살정도 차이나는것같아요.
<razGon_Web> 가장 좋은 방법.
<ipeter> 15살차!!!!
<ipeter> 헉
<razGon_Web> 필리핀은 카톨릭 문화.
<razGon_Web> 따라서 임신=혼인.ㅋ
<ipeter> 헉
<ahoops_> 근데 여기사는분들보면 20살차이는 아무것도 아니라서요;;
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 필리핀에 가고 싶습니다.
<ahoops_> -ㅅ-;;
<razGon_Web> 이슬람은 혼회임신=알라의 이름으로...!!.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 필리핀은 저를 받아주려나요?
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 이슬람.
<razGon_Web> 산미구엘 커피.ㅋ
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ahoops_> 게이님들은 흥미없으세요?
<ipeter> 전.혀.없.습.니.다.
<ipeter> =.=
<ahoops_> 음 암튼 오늘..대시좀 해봐야겠어요.
<ahoops_> 대시나마나 머;; 맨날 얼굴보지만;;
<ahoops_> 암튼 잘안되면.
<ahoops_> 라즈곤님이랑 사마휘님탓..
<ipeter> 헉
<ahoops_> 근데 오늘 주말이자나요.
<ahoops_> ipeter: 출근하신겁니까?
<samahui_pi> 전 일 대충 정리되가서
<samahui_pi> 퇴근할랍니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요 ^^
<ahoops_> samahui_pi: 네네~
<ahoops_> ipeter: 이렇게요?
<ipeter> 네 맞아요.
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 이거;;
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그냥 상대방의 닉을 타자친건데요
<ipeter> ahoops_ 되나요?
<ahoops_> 그럼 메시지 필터링통해서 자기닉이 뜨면 색깔질 하는것뿐.
<ahoops_> 네..맞아요.
<ipeter> ahoops_ 오오오
<ahoops_> 탭키 누르면 보통 완성되자나요? 배시처럼요.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 이거 완전 신기하네요!
<ahoops_> -0-;;
<ahoops_> 뭐가신기해요;;
<ipeter> ahoops_:  우오오오오오오!
<ahoops_> 여기는 말없는 채널이라서 잘 안쓰는데요.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 이걸 이젠 저도 할 수 있다니..ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 사람많은 채널에가면요..메시지들이 막 올라가니깐 혼란스러워서요.
<ahoops_> 닉때리고 그렇게들 채팅하는게 관례에요.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 네
<ahoops_> ipeter: 블라블라
<ahoops_> 블라블라 ipeter
<ipeter> ahoops_: 오오
<ahoops_> 이런식으로 닉만 떤지면 표시는 되니깐 좋죠.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 필리핀은 오늘도 더운가요?
<ahoops_> 검나덥죠.
<ahoops_> 근데 닉 너무 많이 하면요..
<ahoops_> 픽픽 소리나서요..
<ahoops_> 살해당할수도있어요.
<ahoops_> 쿼리 싫어하는 가장 큰 이유가 쿼리는 보통 삑소리나자나요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 증오의 대상이 되실수도잇어요 -_-;
<ipeter> 저는 조용히 끽끽 소리가 나네요.
<ahoops_> irc는 대개 오래된 서비스라서 관례같은게 좀 있어요.
<ahoops_> 문화도 좀 틀리구요.
<ahoops_> 관련 rfc 한번 심심하실때 보시는것도 나쁘지 않으실듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 대규모 채팅 서비스만드신다면 대박도움도 되실수있궁.
<ahoops_> 아 완전 심심하네 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ahoops_: 그곳은 몇시죠?
<ipeter> 혹시 맥북에어 사용하시는 분 계세요?
<ahoops_> 한시간 느려요.
<ipeter> 살까 말까 고민중입니다.
<ahoops_> 전 맥북프로~
<ipeter> 헙뜨
<ahoops_> 남자라면 프로죠.
<ipeter> 헙
<ipeter> 레티나세요?
<ahoops_> 남자라면 레티나 기본탑재죠.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 제가 사고싶은 모델은 할인을 안하네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 아니 레티나 안보고 대체 무얼할수있나요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 으쓱으쓱~
<ahoops_> 언니들이 좋아해요.
<ipeter> 근데 가벼운 컴퓨터를 원해서요..
<ahoops_> 언니들은 가벼운 것따위 가진 남자 원하지 않아요.
<ipeter> 가지고 다니기 좀 불편해서요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 제가 사용하는 컴은 아주 무거운 녀석이거든요.
<ahoops_> 에어가 레티나면 참 좋을텐데요..
<ipeter> 근데 레티나는 ssd, ram 교체 못하지 않나요?
<ahoops_> 레티나구 이쁘면 교체따윈 하지 않아요.
<ipeter> 그냥 일반 프로만이 ssd, ram 교체 가능하지 않나요?
<ahoops_> 교체 전부 안되는걸로 알아요.
<ipeter> 헐
<ahoops_> 램이랑 하드용량이 적고 많음에 따라서 모델명이 달라질껄요.
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<ahoops_> 전 하드용량이 많이 필요치 않아서 상관없어요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 근데 솔직히 프로는 좀 무겁긴해요. 2키로 넘어가서요.
<ahoops_> 에어갖구싶은데 레티나모델나오면 사볼생각에요.
<ipeter> 가벼운 놋북 하나 구매하고 싶습니다.
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 근데 지금 사용하는 놋북보다 성능이 많이 떨어지는게 함정이네요.
<ahoops_> 지금어떤거쓰시는데요.
<ipeter> ahoops_: 지금은 2.5키로  15인치 놋북 사용하고 있습니다
<ahoops_> 네..
<ipeter> 크고 전력 많이 먹는..허나 성능은 참 좋은 녀석이지요.
<ipeter> 근데 이녀석을 운반(?)하고 나면
<ipeter> 허리가 끊어질듯 아픕니다.
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 그래서 성능은 좀 떨어져도 가벼운 놈이 지금은 끌려서요
<ahoops_> 에어가 좋으실듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 새모델은 사용시간도 대개 길구 나쁘지 않을실듯해요.
<ahoops_> 점심때 대시좀하구..그전에 코딩좀해야겠네요.
<ahoops_> 다들 즐거운 주말되시길.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<Ferendevelop> JSTaedev > Ferendevelop.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> 영희!
<ipeter> 약속시간전에 잠깐 들렀습니다.
<ipeter> 가벼운 노트북 찾는데,
<ipeter> 여전히 맥북에어를 살지
<ipeter> 아니면 그냥 윈도우pc를 구매할지 고민이네요.
<Seony> ThinkPad 추천해드립니다.
<ipeter> Seony: 헉
<ipeter> Seony: 광화문인데 약속한 친구가 왔습니다.
<ipeter> Seony: 나가볼게요! 서원님? 혹시 괜찮은 모델이 있다면
<Seony> X1 Carbon이요
<Seony> 실물 봤는데 정말 좋아요
<ipeter> Seony: 모델명좀 페북 쪽지나, 나중에 뵈었을때 부탁드릴께요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Seony: 근데 그거 ㅂ싼거 아닌가요?
<Seony> 한국 가격은 잘 모르겠고, 미국 가격으로는 $1,000 정도 해요
<ipeter> Seony: 비싼거...
<Seony> 맥북이랑 비슷한 가격이잖아요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 이만 나가보겠습니다!
<ipeter> 내일이나 밤에 뵈어요!
<Seony> 넵
<ipeter> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter> =.=
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 계신가요?
<ahoops_> 훙.
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<ahoops_> Seony: 심심해요.
<ahoops_> 놀아주세요.
<Seony> 저도 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 어제밤에 맥주를 너무 많이 마셨어요.
<ahoops_> 5병밖에 안먹었는데 요즘은 맛탱가는군요.
<Seony> 그러다가 점점 더 줄어듭니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 어젠 밥을 한끼밖에 안먹어서 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 머 잼난거 없을까요.
<ahoops_> 떡밥좀 주세요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이번에 제가 웹사이트를 하나 만들게 됐는데, 솔라리스로 할지 리눅스로 할지, 리눅스로 한다고 치면 zfs로 포맷할지 그냥할지, 가상머신 돌려서 거기다 웹서버를 돌릴지 무쟈게 고민하는 중이에요
<ahoops_> 솔라리스가 아직도 살아있나요.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럼요... 솔라리스 오픈소스 버전인 오픈인디아나도 아직 업뎃 중이에요
<ahoops_> 솔라리스는 생각나는거라곤 폰트의 추억뿐.ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 추억의 선라운드고딕;
<ahoops_> 웹사이트..컨텐츠가 뭔데요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 사실 오픈인디아나를 고려하는 건, 딱 두가지에요.  ZFS랑 Zone
<ahoops_> zfs 몰라요.
<ahoops_> 그거나 찾아볼까.
<Seony> 컨텐츠는 디비에 자료 넣고 빼고, 정해진 docx 문서에 글씨만 바꿔가면서 문서 생성하는 거에요
<Seony> 우주급 파일시스템인 zfs를 모르시다니!
<ahoops_> 그거 어려운거 아닙니까.
<Seony> 아뇨 그냥 파일시스템인데요 뭐
<ahoops_> 어려운거군요.
<Seony> 램만 많이 꽂으면 하드웨어 레이드 카드랑 맞먹는 성능을, 명령어 몇줄로 구현하는 우주급 파일시스템이에요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ZFS 파일 시스템은 기존의 유닉스 파일시스템을 대체하기 위하여 2005년 SOLARIS10에서 처음 소개된 파일시스템으로, 파일시스템들 가운데 최초로 128bit파일 시스템을 적용하여 거의 무한대의 용량을 제공하며 파일시스템 자체에서 볼륨 매니저 기능을 포함하여 시스템 내에 있는 하드 디스크들을 구성하거나 스토리지 풀로 통합하여 사용하는 것이
<ahoops_> 특징이다.
<ahoops_> 128비트면 ㅡ,ㅡ
<Seony> 삼바나 NFS 정도는 파일시스템 자체에서 서비스를 제공해줄 정도에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파일시스템 자체에서 증분백업, 차등백업 등등 다 되구요..
<ahoops_> 우앙.
<Seony> 포맷도 필요없고 파티션도 필요없고, 하드디스크를 그냥 RAW로 쓰거든요
<ahoops_> 쫌쩌는데요.
<Seony> 거기에 미러링, 핫스왑, 캐시도 파일시스템 자체에서 구현되고..
<Seony> ahoops_: 제가 예전에 쓴 글.  http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/ZFS
<ahoops_> 네네.
<Seony> 이 zfs를 쓰면서 시너지 효과를 낼 수 있는게 Zone이라는 가상머신이거든요
<Seony> 그러니까 Zone은, 쉽게 말하면 일종의 가상머신 같은 건데요,
<Seony> 솔라리스에서 운영체제의 코어부분을 Read-Only로 공유할 수 있게 해줘요.
<Seony> 그러니까, 가상머신 설치한다고 시스템을 통째로 다시 설치할 필요가 없는 거죠...
<Seony> 그러면, zfs에서 이 Zone용 가상머신을 쓸 디렉토리를 하나 생성하고
<ahoops_> 네.
<Seony> zfs에서 해당 가상머신에 대한 증분백업 (스냅샷)을 주기적으로 해주면,
<Seony> 가상머신에 문제가 생겨도, 그 시스템 전체를 뒤로 돌릴 수 있으니까 아주 관리가 편해지거든요..
<Seony> 스냅샷 찍는 속도도 2-3초 안걸리는데다,
<ahoops_> 오홍.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-12-01
<Seony> Zone에서 가상머신을 관리하는 방식 자체가 vdk니 하는 이미지 파일로 관리하는 게 아니라,
<Seony> 그냥 디렉토리를 직접 열어볼 수 있는 식이거든요..
<ahoops_> 가상머신디렉할당해서 백업뜨는걸 가상머신에서 관리할게 아니고 파일시스템차원에서 끝낸다..
<Seony> 글쵸..
<ahoops_> 그건 어때요 음.
<Seony> 게다가 하드 하나 더 박아서, ZFS에서 미러링 돌리면 비상용 백업마저도 필요없는거죠
<Seony> 그런데 문제는, 솔라리스용으로 나온 패키지가 많지않다보니...
<ahoops_> 잔파일 완전 많은 디렉토리에서 성능요.
<Seony> 그래서 리눅스로 해야하나 이걸로 해야하나 고민 되는 거에요..
<Seony> 그런 류에서는 zfs는 성능이 구려요
<ahoops_> inode 대박 쏠리는 디렉토리..
<Seony> zfs는 속도에서 먹어주는 파일시스템은 아니거든요
<ahoops_> 칫
<ahoops_> '
<ahoops_> 느리자나요.
<Seony> 단지, 에러 거의 안나고 파일시스템 자체에서 오만가지 기능을 다 지원한다는 게 중요한거죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 속도가 중요하면 xfs 써야죠 뭐
<ahoops_> 일단 백업이 편하니 시스템관리자로서 혼날일이 별로 없어서 검나 느려도 사고안터지니깐 좋은거다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네...  근데 리눅스만큼 패키지가 많지않아서, 나중에 뭔가 필요해지면 아주 골치아파요
<Seony> 하다못해 트랜스미션 같은 토렌트 프로그램도 없거든요
<ahoops_> 패시브어그레시브~
<ahoops_> 대용량으로 쓰기에 좋은건가봐요.
<Seony> 네 솔라리스로 나온거라 원래 목적 자체가 소규모 서버용은 아니에요
<Seony> 근데 옛날에 썬마이크로시스템즈가 이걸 무료로 풀면서 엄청나게 화제가 됐죠
<Seony> 유일하게 제대로 이식된 곳은 FreeBSD 뿐.
<ahoops_> 막쓰기좋을것같은데요..
<ahoops_> 말그대로 관리에만 집중하면 되는 환경을 제공하는것같아요..
<Seony> 썬마이크로시스템즈가 솔라리스의 부흥을 위해서, 이걸 오픈소스로 풀고 데비안 창시자인 이안 머독까지 영입하면서 만든게 오픈솔라리스였는데...
<Seony> GNOME 띄워서 딱 봐도 리눅스랑 비슷하게 만들어놨거든요....
<Seony> 개발자용 데탑으로 꾸며서 개발자들 포섭하려고 참 열심히 했는데, 그걸 오라클이 먹어버리는 바람에..
<ahoops_> 망했어요~
<Seony> 오픈솔라리스 프로젝트 자체는 폐기됐죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 그걸 커뮤니티에서 받아서 유지시키는 프로젝트는 오픈인디아나 이구요..
<ahoops_> 좀땡기긴하는데..
<ahoops_> 결국엔..
<ahoops_> 당한거였어.
<ahoops_> http://jswlinux.tistory.com/entry/Ubuntu-How-to-set-up-2-Graphic-Cards-and-6-monitors
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> x설정파일 구경해본거도 참 오랜만이군요;
<ahoops_> 내년엔 기필코..6모니터에 도전 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> Seony: 근데..모니터 때려박았자나요.
<Seony> 요즘 모니터 싸서 얼마 안해요
<ahoops_> 암으로 박은거에요?
<Seony> 아뇨.  저게 6모니터용으로 나오는 스탠드가 있어요
<ahoops_> 아..스탠드시구나.
<Seony> 레일 식으로 되어있는건데, 아주 간단해요
<ahoops_> 넹..
<ahoops_> 백업문제가 해결되는구낭.zfs쓰면요.
<Seony> 네.  리눅스 써도 해결되긴 하는데, zfs는 좀 더 간단하게 되죠
<ahoops_> 넷앱같은거 도입해서 해결했엇는데..
<ahoops_> 공부좀해야겠군요..너무 방탕하게 놀았어 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 잔파일 완전 많으면 많이 느려요?
<Seony> 많이 느리다는 정도는 아닌 거 같구요, 사람들이 말하는 "우주급 파일시스템" 치고는 안빠르다는 얘기일 거에요
<ahoops_> 네..
<ahoops_> 우앙.
<ahoops_> nfs, smb 통합이넹.
<ahoops_> 이거쫌 쩌는듯;
<Seony> 아까 얘기한거 같은데요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 네네
<ahoops_> 테스트한번해서
<ahoops_> 다 갈아엎어야할듯하군요.
<ahoops_> 섬에만 살면 이런게 문제 ㅡ,ㅡ
<ahoops_> Seony: 지금 제가 사진찍어놓은게 100기가 넘어가서 백업문제들 걸리고있거든요..
<Seony> 데탑이에요?
<ahoops_> 아뇨..한국서버에요.
<Seony> 아...
<ahoops_> 백업이 좀 애매하긴해서요.
<Seony> 리눅스에서도 zfs를 쓸 수 있긴 한데, fuse를 써야해서 현재 네이티브로는 못써요
<ahoops_> 잉.ㅠ
<Seony> 일단 그게 리눅스에서 쓰기가 좀 망설여지는 이유거든요.
<Seony> fuse도 안정성은 문제 없을 것 같긴 한데,
<Seony> 그래도 제 경우는 프로덕션 레벨이니만큼...
<ahoops_> 프비나 솔라리스써야하는게 현실적대안에요?
<Seony> 네.  실제 업무용이고, 데이터가 아주 중요하다면요.
<Seony> 리눅스 진영에서 말하길 zfs on linux가 안정적이라고는 하거든요
<ahoops_> 네..지금 그거보고있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 근데 이렇든 저렇든, 일단 제 입장에서는 좀 고민이에요
<ahoops_> 근데 웹서버는 암대서나 돌아가도 상관없자나요.
<ahoops_> 헐..100기가인줄알았는데 300기가정도 되는구나 ㅠㅠ;;
<Seony> 그게 아니라,
<Seony> 만약 리눅스를 골랐을 경우에,
<Seony> 파일시스템을 뭘로 할 것인가,
<ahoops_> 넹..
<Seony> zfs를 하게되면 과연 믿을만할까..
<Seony> .이런 고민들요..
<ahoops_> 면피나 유지보수비용이 걸리시는군요.
<ahoops_> 리눅스로하세요. 강력추천입니다.
<ahoops_> 젭알 마루타좀 되주세요..서니님만 할수있어요.
<ahoops_> =3
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아니면, 어차피 돌릴만한 어플이 아파치, PHP, MySQL 정도 수준이거든요
<Seony> 그러니까 그냥 오픈인디아나로 갈까...
<Seony> 오픈인디아나 깔고 웹이랑 디비용 Zone 가상머신 생성하고, zfs로 스냅샷 찍어서 관리할까...
<ahoops_> 근데 궁금한게.
<ahoops_> 디비도 스냅샷찍으면요.
<Seony> 그러다가 다른 라이브러리 필요한 상황 생기면 완전 멘붕..
<ahoops_> 이쁘게 백업 안되자나요.
<Seony> 뭐 그렇기야 하지만, 아예 디렉토리 자체를 통째로 엎어버리는 거니까 어떻게 보면 편할 수도 있죠
<ahoops_> 디비는 리플리케이션으로 로그레벨에서 백업떠야죠!
<Seony> 레플리케이션 하려면 물리적인 서버가 두대 있어야 의미가 있는거잖아요
<Seony> 근데 현재 상황은 서버가 한대 뿐이니까, 어차피 한대 내에서 가상머신으로 레플리카 떠봐야 의미가 없을 거 같아서요
<ahoops_> 넹..
<ahoops_> 아주 중요한 데이터(돈관련이라던지)아니면 문제없으실듯해요.
<Seony> 뭐 그래서 하여간 고민 중이에요.  뭘로 할지...
<ahoops_> 아 걍 리눅하시랜깐요.
<Seony> 리눅스+Zfs?
<ahoops_> 네네.
<Seony> 실은 그게 제일 땡겨요 ㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 네이티브로는 부팅이 안되니까, 부팅 전용 SSD 하나 박고,
<Seony> zfs에 raid0 전용 하드 2개 추가 구입하고..
<Seony> 아 레이드1이구나
<ahoops_> 전 꼴랑 ssd 128G, 막하드 1테라짜리서버임 ㅠ
<Seony> 뭐 하여간 미러링용으로 똑같은 하드 2개 구입해서 fuse로 마운트 시키면 될 것 같아요
<Seony> 거기에 디비 덤프 떠서 ssd에 백업하는 정도면..
<Seony> 충분하겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 이쪽으로 나가봐야겠네요.  디비 용량이 수백기가 되는 것도 아닐테니
<ahoops_> 무조건 리눅으로 가세요..
<Seony> 네.  아무래도 라이브러리랑 php 모듈 땜시 리눅스로 해야할 거 같아요
<ahoops_> 마루타가 되어~ 치명적인 피드백과 함께 오픈소스커뮤니티에 기여를 하셔야해요~
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ  이거 돈받고 해주는거라 마루타 되면 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 쭙.
<ahoops_> 한국을 가긴가야할듯하구뇽.
<ahoops_> 서버도 이제 슬슬 점검한번 해봐야할듯하구요.
<ahoops_> 장비좀 좀 때려박아주구;;
<Seony> 하필 추울 때 가시네요
<ahoops_> 이번달에 갈려고했는데..
<ahoops_> 어무님이 오신다해서;;
<ahoops_> 내년초에 갈려구요 ㅋ
<Seony> 아~
<ahoops_> 저도 zfs 테스트좀 해봐야겠네요..
<ahoops_> 매력적인데요.
<Seony> 네.  제 맥북 두번째 하드도 zfs 쓰려고 계획했다 때려쳐서... 좀 아쉽죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 집에 파일서버로 쓰던 허접한 아톰도 다시 살리구 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 노가다꺼리가 생겼구나~
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 여자꼬시랴~일하랴~노가다하랴~
<ahoops_> 흑 엄마오면 집에 왜 여자가 없냐고 꾸짖으실듯..
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 혹시 누구 계신가요...?
<ipeter> 도움이 필요해서요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 잠시 나가있겠습니다.
<markers> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요
<markers> 저 혹시 centos에서 저장소 추가 어떻게 하는지 아시는분 계시나요?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Seony: FTP 서버 구축해봤습니다..
<ipeter> Seony: 쓸사람이 저밖에 없는지라 복잡한 설정은 않해보았지만...
<Seony> 어떤 서버 데몬으로 하셨어요?
<Seony> vsFTPd?
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 파일질라 이용해서 붙고 있습니다.
<Seony> vsFTPd가 설정하기가 좀 거시기하긴 한데, 그래도 서버용으로 쓸거면 그게 제일 낫긴 할 거에요
<ipeter> 근데 ssh로도 터미날 통해서 업로드 다운로드 할 수 있는데, 굳이 ftp 프로토콜을 이용하는게 좀 낯서네요.
<Seony> ftp가 빠르거든요...
<ipeter> 네. ssh 느리긴 하더라구요..;;;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 정도 속도차이를 느낄 정도는 아닐 거구요,
<Seony> SSH 특징상, 암호화/복호화 과정을 거쳐야하니까,
<Seony> CPU 자원을 그만큼 소모하는데에서 오는 차이가 좀 있다는 얘기죠.  반대로 FTP는 그런게 없으니깐요
<Seony> 근데 21번 포트 열어놓으면 확그냥여기저기막그냥 공격 들어와서 좀 귀찮을거에요
<ipeter> 그냥 일단 21번 포트로 사용중입니다.
<ipeter> 저녁 먹고 올께요!
<Seony> 네
<ipeter> 흐읍
<ipeter> 밥먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 질문 드려도 될까요..?
<ipeter> 현재 서버에 jenkins를 설치했는데,
<ipeter> 이녀석을 start시키면 10초 정도만 돌다가 서비스가 stop되네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 제거후(apt-get remove jenkins)했다가, 다시 설치해도
<ipeter> 마찬가지입니다.
<Seony> 그럴땐 로그를 뒤져보시는게 훨씬 빠를 듯 싶네요
<ipeter> 어떤 이유가 있을까요..?
<ipeter> 네!!! 고맙습니다!!!!
<Seony> ㅋ
<Seony> 젠킨스를 써본적은 커녕 구경도 못해봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 사실 웹서버 많이 안다루시면 볼일이 많이 없습니다.ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 웹쪽해도 젠킨스는 별로 비중이 많진 않은걸요.
<Seony> 젠킨스가 원래 웹서비스 다루는 프로그램이 아닌걸로 알고있는데요
<Seony> 그러니까, 프로젝트를 다룬다거나 소프트웨어 개발에 대한 통합 서비스를 관리하는 그런툴 아닌가요?
<Seony> 여기 유학생 중 하나가 삼성 모바일 사업부에서 7년 동안 일하다 왔는데요, 거기서 젠킨스를 많이 쓴다더라구요...
<Seony> 삼성에서 젠킨스를 아예 통째로 살려고 했는데, 그거 만든 사람이 가격을 엄청나게 불러서 그냥 포기했다고... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 젠킨스는 그냥 빌드봇인데요 ..
<DarkCircle> 삼성에서 젠킨스를 살 이유가 ...
<DarkCircle> 없을거 같은데 ...
<Seony> 저는 잘 모르겠지만, 암튼 안드로이드팀에서 쓴다더라구요
<DarkCircle> 젠킨스 말고도 더 좋은 솔루션이 얼마든지 있는데 왜 젠킨스를 ...
<DarkCircle> 네 아마 안드로이드 팀에서 ...
<DarkCircle> 써봐야 안드로이드 앱 정도 자동 빌드 하는 목적으로밖에 안쓸듯해요
<DarkCircle> 젠킨스 빌드 머신이 자바 기반 빌드봇이라 ..
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 통합 관리 툴이죠.
<ipeter> 빌드해줘서 해당서버로 보내주는..
<ipeter> 규모큰데서 웹개발하는데 젠킨스를 쓰지 않는데가 없다고 봐야죠?
<ipeter> 각 개발 단계별 서버에 배포하려면 젠킨스가 편리하니까요.
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 전 젠킨스툴 밖에 모릅니다..ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 젠킨스는
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> ..
<DarkCircle> .
<DarkCircle>  꽁짜니까요 :D
<ipeter> DarkCircle: 너무나도 명확하고 분명한 이유네요.
<ipeter> =)
<DarkCircle> 네 빌드봇은 ... 돈주고 사려면 비싸요 (중얼)
<DarkCircle> 삼성이야 돈이 많으니까 (...)
<ipeter> 우분투 13.04에 가상머신으로 virtualbox가 좋을까요, vmware가 좋을까요?
<ipeter> 가상머신으로 윈도우 돌릴려구요.
<twinsenx> http://xmodulo.com/2013/04/vmware-player-vs-virtualbox-feature-comparison.html
<twinsenx> http://xmodulo.com/2013/07/vmware-player-vs-virtualbox-performance-comparison.html
<twinsenx> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=107453
<ipeter> 좋은밤 되세요!
<autowiz2015> 냐흠
<DarkCircle> 어음
<samahui_pi> 12월의 첫 월요일이네요
<samahui_pi> 즐거운 하루 되세요~~~
<razGon_web> 월요병...힘드네요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 늦잠자고, 그래서 응가 못하고 나오고 그러다보니 배속은 부글부글.도착하면 환자는 밀리고....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 이렇게 8시부터 토요일 1시까지... 이렇게 일하고 가도 마눌님은 그리 반가워하는듯 하지 않고....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 난누구? 여긴 어디? 이러구 있습니다.
<samahui_pi> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_pi> 힘내세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-24
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<cocoa> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<monos> autowiz__: 님 질문하나 퀴리로 보내도 될까요?
<autowiz__> 아니요 저 출장갑니다.
<monos> 네
<monos> 다녀오세요
<autowiz__> 좋은 하루 되세요
<jason_kr> 난 당신을 요구 할 수 있어요?
<jason_kr> 컹~
<ipeter> 드레이크님?
<Bluedusk_> 넴?
<Bluedusk_> 아 제가 아니군요
<ipeter> 예전에 블루투스 기계식 키보드 추천해주셨는데,
<ipeter> 유선 사느라 기억이 안나서요.
<ipeter> 혹시 다시 한번만 가르쳐 주실 수 있나요?
<Bluedusk_> 아 그거
<Bluedusk_> http://www.leopold.co.kr/?doc=cart/item.php&it_id=1381800179
<Bluedusk_> 이거 말씀하시는거에요?
<jason_kr> 하하하  "Blue dusk_ 아 제가 아니군요" <--- 너무 웃겨~ 게다가 이젠 대답까지 대신하네요? "아 그거" ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 드레이크 보다 훨 낫다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  어찌 감히 제가 드레이크님과 비교 대상 자체가 되겠습니가..ㅠ
<jason_kr> i peter: 드레이크를 방해하지 않으려고 일부러 한글로 썼나보죠?
<jason_kr> 하하하
<ipeter> zzzzzzz
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 웃기죠? ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 물론 저도 하나사주신다면 감사히 쓰도록....
<Bluedusk_> ...........
<ipeter> ......네...네? (......)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 라즈곤님?
<ipeter> 미닐라 괜찮은가요?
<ipeter> 그러고보니 라즈곤님이 구매한것과 같은거 같네요.
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 옙
<Bluedusk_> 네 그때 링크 보시고 지른걸로 알고 있어요
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 저거 제가 사용하고 있는 겁니다. ㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 전 이미 지를 만한 능력이 안되서 ㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 이거 쓰고 있어요. 펑션키와 키패드 쓸거 아니면 이거 좋아요.
<Bluedusk_> 음 저도 걍 지를까요?
<ipeter> 가격이 같아서 그냥 제가 쓰는 필코 마제스터치 닌자2 하나 더 구매해서 집에다 두고 쓸까 생각중인데
<ipeter> 가격이 후덜덜ㄷ 하네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 선정한게 무선에. 아이패드같은거에 붙이기도 편해서요.
<ipeter> 아이패드같은 다른 아이티기기와도 잘 붙나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 애플거랑은 잘붙어요.
<ipeter> 아...그렇군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 보시면 아시겟지만요. 애플을 위해서 기계식으로 만들어 놓은거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA>  커멘드키와 펑션키도 같이 잇습니ㅏㄷ.
<Bluedusk_> 음 사실 지르고 싶긴 해요
<razGon_MINILA> 무선에 기계식. 이거 자체가 레어해서 구입햇어요
<ipeter> 음...필코 마제스터치 닌자2는 정말 예술입니다...ㅠ
<Bluedusk__> 근데 요즘 왜케 채널이 조용한가요?
<Bluedusk__> 다들 바쁘신가.;
<jason_kr> 얼래 얼여일은 글챦요? ㅎ
<Bluedusk__> 헐
<Bluedusk__> 전 잘 모르겠네요
<jason_kr> 컴멍이라서요? ㅎ
<Bluedusk__> 컴맹이랑은 관련 없는거 같은데요..ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 모노스님,한글만 사용하는  한아얄씨는 안가봤죠?
<Bluedusk_> 넹넹
<jason_kr> 냉면 먹었다고? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 오늘 f**k 한가한가봐요? ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 한아얄씨는
<jason_kr> ?
<ahoops> 꼼지락~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<jason_kr> 잘 지내죠?
<jason_kr> LTNC~ 임수
<jason_kr> 질겅질겅? ㅎ
<imsu> jason_kr: 안녕하세용 ^^
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 질겅질겅이라뇨 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 했쟎요~  ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> frame을 닫아놔서 못봤어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 인사만 하고 닫아 놓는다~ 흠...ㅎ
<imsu> jason_kr: 헉.. 들켰다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 대화하는 사람 답답해 죽으라고. ㅎㅎㅎ  별 일 없죠?
<jason_kr> 가까와야 식사라도 자주하는데...쩝
<Bluedusk___> 음?
<Bluedusk___> 가까우면 밥 자주 사주시나요?
<jason_kr> 예
<Bluedusk___> 네
<jason_kr> 모노스님, 한아얄씨 가봤어요?
<monos> jason_kr: 님 한아알씨 오래전에 가봤습니다.
<jason_kr> 예.
<monos> 한아알씨에는 프로그램이나 리눅스 주제에 사람들은 잘 없고
<monos> 대부분 게임 채널 하는주제에 채널 사람들이 많은거 같았어요
<jason_kr> 한아얄씨에 #ubuntu 체널 있어요.
<Bluedusk___> 하지만 잠수 채널이죠
<jason_kr> 긍가요? 가끔 왁자지껄할 때도 ? 에잇 모르겠다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> #linux는 대화가 좀 많습니다
<jason_kr> hi~ Seony 계셨구만, 못봤었어요. 반갑습니다.
<monos> hanirc도 서버 찾아서 하나 접속시켜 주어야 겠네요
<Seony> 넵 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk___> 넵 안녕하세요 (__)
<monos> Seony:  거긴 주말이죠?
<Seony> 네 아직 일요일이에요
<monos> Seony: 님 퀴리로 질문한가지만 드려도 될까요?
<Seony> 그냥 물어보셔도 되요
<monos> 네
<Bluedusk___> 어 나도 jason_kr님께 쿼리로 물어봐야겠다.. 밥사주실꺼냐고
<jason_kr> Blue dusk___: 걍 얘기해요, 쿼리 싫어여~ ㅎ
<monos> http://sketchpan.com/swf/DrawPlayer.swf?uid=guest&p_id=&p_dir=&skin_name=&skin_layer=0&skin_layer_img=&item_no=552104&dir=1416715927056&playable=&pan_type=&pan_img=&
<monos> 제가 이렇게 네트워크 구성을 해두었어요 그런데 PC3번이 서버인데요 PC3번을 WAN2번으로 연결할려고 수동으로 하면
<monos> 네트워크들이 작동을 안해요
<monos> 자동 DHCP로 WAN1번은 잘 작동합니다.
<monos> 자동 DHCP로 1번 wan으론 잘 작동합니다.
<monos> 수동으로 PC2번은 데스크탑인데요 이걸 WAN2번으로 물려도 잘 작동합니다.
<Seony> dhcp는 어디서 운영되고 있어요?
<monos> WAN1번입니다.
<Seony> pc 1,2,3 ip 주소는요
<monos> 192.168.0.3 pc1
<Seony> 네트워크 질문을 하실 때는, ip 주소까지 전부 다 적으셔야하는 거에요.  안그러면 구성을 이해하기 어려워요
<monos> 192.168.0.5 pc 2
<monos> 192.168.0.7 pc 3
<monos> 그리고 2번 공유기가 192.168.0.200
<Seony> wan1이라는건 공유기를 의미하는 거에요? 아니면 그냥 이름 붙이신 거에요?
<monos> 네
<monos> wan1번이 공유기 1번이에요
<monos> wan2번이 공유기 2번
<Seony> 2번 공유기에서 dhcp는 껐구요?
<monos> 넵
<monos> 공유기 껏습니다.
<monos> 어제 오토님 덕분에 데스크탑은 다 해결되었는데 서버가 말썽부려서 하루종일 고민하고 삽질해봤는데 도저히 답이 없네요
<Seony> wan1 하고 2는 어떻게 연결되어있는 거에요?
<monos> 공유기 2번을 192.168.0.200 아이피 주고요
<monos> 공유기 1번에 붙였어요
<Seony> 그런데, 3번 피씨를 2번 공유기에 붙이면 네트워크들이 작동을 안한다는 말씀이죠?
<monos> 3번피씨 dhcp자동으로 1번 공유기로 인터넷은 잘 됩니다.
<monos> 3번피씨 수동으로 2번공유기로 인터넷 받을려고 하면 ㄷ안됩니다.
<Seony> 수동 주소는요?
<monos> 192.168.0.200
<Seony> 그럼, 안되는 이유가 바로 보이잖아요.
<Seony> 공유기랑 피씨랑 ip 주소가 겹치잖아요
<monos> ip 192.168.0.200 / 255.255.255.0 / gw 192.168.0.253
<monos> dns 는 168.126.63.1      8.8.8.8 정도
<monos> Seony: 님 그런데 이상한건 데스크탑에서는 아무이상없이 잘됩니다.
<Seony> 2번 공유기 주소 = 192.168.0.200
<Seony> 3번 피씨 주소 = 192.168.0.200
<Seony> 맞죠?
<monos> 윈도우 리눅스 두개 데스크탑에서는 아무이상없이 제가 원하는 wan쪽 으로 잘되요
<monos> 네
<Seony> 주소가 겹치는데 될리가 없죠
<monos> 3번피씨 주소 그냥 수동으로 안잡으면 192.168.0.7 입니다.
<Seony> 3번피씨 주소를 겹치지 않는 주소를 지정해보세요
<monos> 수동으로 2번 wan으로 쓸려고 잡으면 192.168.0.200
<monos> 자동으로 잡으면 192.168.0.7
<monos> 수동으로 2번 인터넷을 쓸려고 하면 192.168.0.200으로 제가 강제 설정
<Seony> 그러니까, 주소를 192.168.0.201  이렇게 주고 해보세요
<jason_kr> 서니님, 여기 이 체널에 보안 전문가 가 ca i_ 저 분이요?
<Seony> 네.  유명하시죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 몰랐었어요.
<jason_kr> 지금 미국에 있어요?
<jason_kr> ca i_
<Seony> 얼마 전 카톡 대란 터졌을 때, 여러 웹사이트에서 인터뷰 한거 나오더라구요
<Seony> 네 미국에 사시죠..
<jason_kr> 예, 글쿤요. 글만 봤었어요.
<Seony> 기사 보니까 데프콘에서 2번인가 우승했다고 한거 같은데요
<jason_kr> 그러고 보니 요즘 뽀빠이께서 뜸하시네~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 한번 해보고 올게요
<jason_kr> 예, 2번인지~3번인지. ㅎㅎㅎ 그것도...연속. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 대단해여~
<Seony> 글쵸.  데프콘이 뭐 어디 시골 5일장 들어서는 행사도 아니고..
<Bluedusk___> 음
<Bluedusk___> 역시 세상은 넓고
<Bluedusk___> 능력자는 많고
<monos> Seony: 님 여전히 안됩니다.
<ipeter> 직장에 기계식 하나 두고,
<Seony> 공유기에 꽂기 전에 아이피 설정을 먼저 바꿔야하는데, 혹시 공유기에 연결된 상태에서 피씨 키고 주소 바꾸셨어요?
<ipeter> 기계식 키보드 하나 더 사서 집에다 두고 쓰는거 너무 오버일까요?
<ipeter> 근데 기계식 몇일 가지고 다녀봤는데, 너무 무거워요.
<jason_kr> 뭔 수상경력이 한두개 빼고 전부 1등이야~ ㄷㄷㄷ
<Bluedusk___> ipeter,  걍 기계식 하나만 직장에 놔두고 쓰시고
<Bluedusk___> 집에서는 컴터를 안하시는건 어떨까요?
<monos> 다 연결해둔 상태에서 설정했습니다ㅣ.
<ipeter> 요즘 워드 작업 개인적인 용무로 해야할 일이 있어서
<ipeter> 기계식 키보드 가지고 갔거든요.
<ipeter> 근데 집에 있는 만원짜리 쓰려니
<ipeter> 많이 불편하더라구요.
<monos> 꼽기전에 아이피 설정해서 쓰면 너무 불편해서 이거 이렇게 구성안하는게 좋을거 같네요
<Bluedusk___> 전 맥북에어 들고다닌 뒤로 집데탑 잘 안켜긴 하는데.;
<Seony> monos: 제가 마지막으로 드릴 수 있는 도움은, 2번 공유기와 3번 피씨의 전원을 끈 다음, 2번 공유기를 키세요.  그리고 3번 피씨는 공유기와 연결하지 않은 상태에서 ip 주소를 변경하시고, 재부팅하고나서 2번 공유기에 연결해보세요.  그래도 안되면, 공유기 2대와 피씨 3대의 모든 네트워크 설정을 제가 다 봐야지 알아낼 수 있을거 ê°
<jason_kr> ì  ê°  ë§ ì§ ë§ ì ¼ë¡  ë  ë¦´ ì   ì  ë   ë  ì  ì  , 2ë²  ê³µì  ê¸°ì   3ë²  í ¼ì ¨ì ?
<monos> 문자가 다 깨져 보입니다.
<Bluedusk___> monos,  1번 공유기 아이피 253 이에요?
<Bluedusk___> dhcp로 받아올때 gateway까지받아서올텐데
<monos> 192.168.0.1 -> 1번공유기 아이피 입니다.
<Bluedusk___> 수동으로 잡으시고 다른 공유기에 꼽으실때도 gateway 가 동일한가요?
<monos> 192.168.0.200 -> 2번공유기 아이피 입니다.
<monos> 게이트웨이는 192.168.0.253으로 설정했습니다.
<Bluedusk___> 꼽으신다음에 먼저 주변 pc랑 핑이 가는지 , 게이트웨이로 핑이 가는지 , dns 는 받아오는지  만 체크 해보시면 문제점을 좁힐 수 있어요
<Bluedusk___> 192.168.0.253 은 누가 가지고 있는 아이피에요??
<Seony> 게이트웨이가 왠 253이에요?
<monos> 2번공유기가 가지고 있어요
<Seony> 지금상황에서는 게이트웨이는 무조건 192.168.0.1로 하셔야죠
<monos> 게이트웨이 1번으로 하면 1번공유기로 나가요
<monos> 그러면 1번공유기 dhcp 자동으로 한거랑 똑같아져요
<Seony> 그럼 2번 공유기에도 인터넷이 연결되어있는 거에요?
<monos> 공유기 2번 인터넷을 쓰기 위해 설정하는거에요
<monos> 네
<Seony> 그렇다면, 지금 설정은 완전히 잘못된 거에요
<Seony> 다시 하셔야해요
<Seony> 지금 이걸 하시려면, 네트워크의 기본적인 지식과 서브넷이라는 것에 대해서 공부하셔야하는 건데요,
<Seony> 채팅에서 한두줄 도움 얻어서는 쉽게 되는 게 아니에요
<Bluedusk___> 아흠 가까운곳이면 좀 설명해드리겠는데
<Bluedusk___> 지금 하시려는게 말로 설명들으시기가 참 애매한 부분이에요
<Seony> 일단은, 서브넷이 뭔지부터 알아야...
<monos> 네 죄송합니다. 너무 지식이 없이 실전위주로 할려고 하니 안되네요 너무 죄송할 따름입니다.
<Bluedusk___> 저같은 경우도 서버랑 공유기랑 같은 서브넷에 묶어서 가상화 서버들은 서버 통해서 인터넷 나가고 나머지 데탑이나 노트북 핸드폰등은  공유기 통해서 나가게 설정하긴 했는데.. ;
<Seony> 집에서 2개의 네트워크를 두실려고 하는 건데, 지금 구조는 하나의 네트워크에 전부 몰려있는 거에요
<Bluedusk___> monos,  죄송하실것 까지는 없어요.; 그게 누가 안알려주면 참 해깔리는 부분이라서요.
<Seony> 192.168.0.1 하고, 192.168.1.1  이렇게 두 개의 게이트웨이가 있어야하는 거에요
<Seony> 그리고 예를 들자면,  192.168.0.254하고 192.168.1.254가 연결되어있어야하구요
<monos> "/etc/network/interfaces에서 수정하고 service networking restart 하면 되는거 맞죠?
<Seony> 그건 그런데요, 지금 monos님 상황에서는 3번 피씨만 설정 바꾼다고 되는게 아니에요
<Seony> 2번 공유기 설정도 바꾸셔야해요
<monos> 네
<monos> 서니님 말씀이 맞습니다.
<monos> 피씨3번만 wan2번으로 물릴려고 합니다.
<monos> Bluedusk___: 님 주변PC로는 전부 핑이 잘 나가네요
<monos> 공유기포함 PC전부 완벽히 핑이 다 잘나갑니다.
<monos> 이거 공부 해서 나중에 좀더 활용해야 겠네요 너무 민패라서 그냥 포기 하고 좀더 공부한 후에 해야 겠어요
<monos> 감사합니다.
<monos> 전 나중에 새벽에 올게요
<PotatoGim> 다크서클님 부재 중이세요?
<drake_kr> DarkCircle:
<Bluedusk_> 굳모닝?
<jason_kr> hi~
<Bluedusk_> hi
<Bluedusk_> 아
<Bluedusk_> 도메인만 어디서 따다가
<Bluedusk_> 미러를 따로 돌려야 하나
<drake_kr> 무덤도굴꾼 50
<drake_kr> 50% 클리어
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr,  님
<Bluedusk_> 안주무시나요?
<drake_kr> ?
<Bluedusk_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZQPjUT5B4#t=115
<Bluedusk_> 이런것도 있네요.. ㄷㄷ
<Bluedusk_> 1분부터 보시면 될듯
<drake_kr> 현실성이 없네요
<drake_kr> 여자 파트너라니
<Bluedusk_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywWBy6J5gz8
<Bluedusk_> 남자들만 잇는것도 있어요
<drake_kr> 죽고싶나여
<Bluedusk_> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그렇잖아도 사람들이 게이모임이라고 그러는데\
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> 누가 그런 망언을
<drake_kr> 여성분이요
<Bluedusk_> 제가 혼내주겠음
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 여자를 때리다니
<Bluedusk_> 아니.. 혼내준다고 했지 언제 때린다고 했나요..ㄷㄷ
<Bluedusk_> 전 딱 봐도 연약해 보여서 사람 못때리게 생겼잖아요ㅠ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 못때리게 하니까 죽이려고.. -.-
<Bluedusk_> -ㅅ-
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr,  님 안주무시나염?
<Bluedusk_> 잠안오시면 재워드릴수는 있음
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmdUE7EMIi4
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 귿 모닝?? 벌써 출근요?
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 냉/온 커피?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아침엔 항상 따뜻한 커피죠
<Work^Seony> 사무실 앞에 커피집이 하나 있는데, 월 $25에 무제한으로 주거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래봐야 저는 하루에 한 잔만 마시지만, 그래도 딴데보단 계속 거길 가게되요
<jason_kr> 예에~ ㅋ글쎄, 월정액= 그 좋은 제도............예.    하와이도 블랙 푸라이데이 이벤트 똑같이 해요?
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 하와이도 미국이니깐요...
<jason_kr> 내 참~ 우문. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 개인적인 경험상으로는 별로 살게 없어요
<Work^Seony> 한두개 정도 대박의 미끼상품으로 유인하고, 나머지는 거의 잘 안팔릴만한 물건들을 파는 듯한 느낌...
<jason_kr> 오~ 그레요? 머라더라? 손님끌기..........아, 미끼 상품은 괜챦을텐데..
<Work^Seony> 마치 재고를 정리한다는 느낌이에요..
<jason_kr> 그쵸,
<jason_kr> 아마도....
<Work^Seony> 그 미끼상품 구하려고 몇시간 동안 줄서고 싸움나고 하거든요..
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 미국에서 쇼핑하기 제일 좋은 때는, 제 생각엔 연초에요
<jason_kr> 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 특히 12월 중순에서 1월 말까지요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 이유는, 미국의 유통과정에 대해 설명을 좀 해드려야하는데요,
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는, 물건을 팔기 위해서는 제조사가 모든걸 다 부담해야하죠
<Work^Seony> 즉, 판매자는 판매만 하면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면,
<Work^Seony> 백화점에 옷을 하나 납품한다치면,
<Work^Seony> 제조사가 유통비와 이것저것 모든 비용을 다 부담하고, 인력을 파견해서 상품을 판매하는데요,
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는, 판매자가 한꺼번에 물건을 주문해서 재고를 쌓아두고 판매를 해요
<jason_kr> 그래요? 흠....
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, 제품이 일정기간 내에 팔리지않으면 판매자에게 부담이 가게되죠
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 블랙프라이 데이 같은 게 가능한 거에요
<jason_kr> 몰랐네요. ㅎ 어 오~
<Work^Seony> 판매자 입장에서는 어찌됐든간에 물건을 파는게 쌓아두는 것보단 나으니깐요
<jason_kr> 물놀이죠. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 여기서는 세일을 하면 보통 70%80%씩 해요
<Work^Seony> 특히 제일 심한게 의류인데요,
<Work^Seony> 맘에 드는 옷을 발견했을 때, 이게 세일을 안한다면,
<Work^Seony> 한달만 기다리면 바로 가격이 떨어져요
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니,
<Work^Seony> 해가 넘어가면서 신상이 이월되는 과정,
<Work^Seony> 즉 12월 중순에서 1월
<Work^Seony> 이때가 물건값이 가장 싸죠
<jason_kr> 아~ 예
<Work^Seony> 특히,
<Work^Seony> 나이키 아디다스 같은 브랜드의 경우,
<jason_kr> ilbb
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 다 개인사장이잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그 뭐라고 하죠?  대리점은 아니고,,,
<Work^Seony> 뭐라고 부르더라...
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 한국에서 백화점이 아닌 일반 매장은 제가 알기로 거의 다 개인이 직접 로얄티 내고 장사하는 개인사장인걸로 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> 그런데, 미국에서는 대기업이 개인한테 프랜차이즈를 내주는 경우는 몇몇 빼고 좀 드문데요,
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, 거기서 일하는 직원들이 교환/환불 등에 대해 한국보단 덜 까다로워요
<Work^Seony> 자기 회사도 아닌데 굳이 손님한테 까탈스럽게 굴 필요가 없는거죠...
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, 말 잘하고 직원들한테 nice하게 하면, 안되는 것도 되게해줄 때가 종종 있어요..
<jason_kr> 맞아요, 한국의 경우 소상인, 소매, 소상공인.  BTW 위와 같은 경우로 이런 흔한 경우도 많이 봤어요. 반대인데...
<Work^Seony> 한 가지 단적인 예가 바로 식당인데요,
<Work^Seony> 어떤 특정 반찬을 계속해서 더 달라면, 보통 종업원들이 싫어하잖아요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그 식당이 그 종업원 것도 아니면서 그렇다라는 거죠...
<Work^Seony> 여기서는, 어차피 자기 식당도 아닌데, 손님이 달라는거 다 주고 팁이라도 한푼 더 받는게 낫다고 생각해서,
<jason_kr> 캐셔 또는 머라고 하는데...오, 텔러 들이....교환/환불을 잘 받아주는 것이 신기한 만큼 또 판매에 적극적이지 않더라고요
<Work^Seony> 달라는대로 다 줍니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸
<jason_kr> 내 말도 그 말요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마, store manager 입장에서는 좀 압박을 받을 거에요
<jason_kr> 예
<Work^Seony> 하지만, 일반 판매 알바들한테는 뭐, 팔아도 그만 못팔아도 그만이니깐요...
<Work^Seony> 개중에서 열심히 하는 애들이 결국 나중에는 매니저 되는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그래서 어떤 매장 같은데 가서 느낀건데...내가 공산주의/사회주의 국가 매장에 와 있나~ 싶더라니까요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 심지어는, 직원이 옆에 달라붙지도 않을 거에요
<jason_kr> '너? 살려면 사고 말려면 구경하고 가라/ 안사도 좋다' 머 이런...ㅎ 한국은 아니쟌아요. 예~
<Work^Seony> 그건 다른 문제이긴 하지만요
<jason_kr> 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 달라붙으면 손님 입장에서 무지 부담스럽거든요..
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그냥 나 맘편하게 구경하고 싶은데, 옆에 찰싹 붙어서 내가 말하는 것마다 일일히 상대하면 무지 부담스러워요
<jason_kr> 예
<Bluedusk_> 잠안와서
<Bluedusk_> 버그 픽스 하다보니
<Bluedusk_> 2개 고치고
<Bluedusk_> 1개 새기능..-_-
<Bluedusk_> 하지만 시간은 벌써 새벽 4시
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 이거 나중에 누가 유지보수할지 참
<Bluedusk_> 답답할듯
<jason_kr> 일전에 잠깐 봤지만, 회사 하수들이 만들어 놓은 벌레만 잡는 듯. ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 다..제가 만든건데요..
<Bluedusk_> 제가 만들고 제가 고치고
<Bluedusk_> 저만씀
<jason_kr> 풉
<jason_kr> 눈 좀 식혀요 블더스크 http://taxi.imagework.com/
<Bluedusk_> 이건 뭔가요?
<jason_kr> js 로 만든 13년도 공항택시 운행 실적 표
<Bluedusk_> 전 그런거 할줄 몰라서
<Bluedusk_> 그냥 perl만 깔짝이는..;
<jason_kr> in newyork: time laps
<Bluedusk_> 저 잘래요
<Bluedusk_> 낼 출근해야죠
<jason_kr> ㅎ 빠이~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-25
<ipeter> dkssudgktpdy?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 저런 오타를... ㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 오타요? 난 외계어로 봤는데...ㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 서니님 미어요
<ahoops> 요즘 떡밥도 안주시구
<Work^Seony> 출장 갔따왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 필핀은 9~10시쯤 출근해야 하는 거 아뇨? 한국보다 더 빨리 출근하시네? ^^
<ahoops> 아댓어요 미어요
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 새벽 6시에!! 스타벅스가 한 3주 내부공사한다고 문닫았었는데 오늘 연다고해서 한시간이나 걸어서 첫손님 될려고했더니 점심때 연다고해서 다시 한시간 걸어서 집에왔네요 ㅡ,ㅡ;
<ahoops> 오는길에 불가사리 두마리잡아고;;
<ahoops> Work^Seony: 떡밥주세요
<ahoops> 떡밥떡뽭 +_+
<Work^Seony> 저 요즘 게임에 미쳐서 손 놨어요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 아놔
<ahoops> 채널에 떡밥도 좀 열심히 뿌리시구..
<ahoops> 본업에 충실하세요.
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는 요즘 명절 분위기라서, 다들 들떠있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 무슨명절요..
<ahoops> 크리스마스요?
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 써니님? 혹시 기계식 키보드 두개 사용하셔요?
<Work^Seony> Thanksgiving day랑 x-mas가 미국사람들한테는 명절이나 마찬가지거든요
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 네
<ipeter> 마제스터치 닌자 2에 서브로 뭐 하나 구매할까 하는데요.
<ipeter> 집에서 사용할꺼요.
<ipeter> 혹시 또 마제 닌자 2 추천일까요?
<ipeter> 아니면 집에서 서브로 쓰니 좀 저렴한걸로 갈까요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쎄요.  근데 저렴하다고 해봐야 얼마 차이 안나지 않나요?
<ipeter> 닌자2가 16만 5천원
<ipeter> 제가 구매하려고 하는 놈이 9만 5천원이요.
<ipeter> 아주  차이가 안나는건 아닌거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 키 배열만 같으면 저렴한 것도 괜찮다고 생각합니다.
<ipeter> 넵넵
<Work^Seony> 간혹 이상한 키배열 가지는 키보드가 있꺼든요
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<Work^Seony> 어차피 축 만드는 회사는 한 군데니까, 뭘사든 마찬가지일 거에요
<ipeter> 서브니까 그냥 저렴한걸로 궈궈 하는게 나을꺼 같습니다.
<ipeter> 헉...그렇군요.
<ipeter> 넹넹
<ipeter> 블랙프라이데이 다가와서 미국은 정신없겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 좀 짜증납니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저도 옷좀 구매해서 엔젤 아줌마에게 부탁했어요.
<Work^Seony> 물건 하나 사도 배송 무지 오래 걸리고, 어딜 가도 길 밀리고...
<ipeter> 보내주실꺼 있는데 그참에 그냥 같이 보내달라구요.
<Work^Seony> 내년에 한국 또 가신다네요
<ipeter> 네 들었어요.
<ipeter> 한 한달정도로 생각하신대네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 집에서 쓰는 건 그냥 프론저나
<razGon_MINILA> 기계식 원하시면 한성거요
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1784952&cate1=861&cate2=881&cate3=1005&cate4=0
<razGon_MINILA> 잘만거 나왔네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 부도 제품.
<razGon_MINILA> 잘만의 모회사가 안좋아서 그렇지 잘만 자체는 괜찮은 회사
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2649202&cate1=861&cate2=881&cate3=1005&cate4=0#bookmark_price_compare
<razGon_MINILA> 한성거
<razGon_MINILA> LED있는거
<ipeter> 오오
<ipeter> 고맙습니다.
<jason_kr> 사이드 가드의 용도는 머요? 혹시 알면...
<ipeter> 들어가서 볼께요.
<jason_kr> 폼 또는 말그대로 GURARD 인가보죠?
<samahui_TP> 일반적 키보드는 사이드 가드가 달려있는 형태인데 요놈은 그게 없는 구조예요. 추가로 달 수 있도록 만들어놨죠 사이드 가드가 없으면 키들이 돌출되어있어서 이쁘기도하고 키작동자체가 보이니 비주얼적인 장점이 보이는 반면 이물질 유입이나 키캡이 쉽게 이탈할수도 있겠죠.
<samahui_TP> 근데 이거 입문용으로 좋겠네요. 다 떠나서 가격이 정말 착하네요
<samahui_TP> 가볍고 좀 밀린다는 소리들이 있지만 대부분 긍정적이군요. 자신의 키감을 선호하는 중급이상의 경험자라면 아니지만 초심자라면 처음 접하는 입문용기계식키보드로 좋네요
<monos> 기계식 키보드는 한번도 안사용해봤는데 다들 기계식 키보드 사용하나 보네요
<Work^Seony> 한 번 써보면, 저가 키보드 쓰기 어려워지거든요
<monos> 저가 키보드만 사용해서 너무 익숙하네요
<Work^Seony> 익숙하고 불편하고가 아니에요
<monos> 좋은걸 안사용해봐서 키보드에 욕심이 없네요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면, 소형차 타다가 중형차 타는 느낌? ㅎㅎ
<monos> 키보드 치면서 팔이 피곤하고 어깨 아프고 뭐 이런걸 못느껴서 그런지 키보드에 욕심이 안생겨요
<monos> 불편하면 돈좀 들여서 키보드 좋은거 살텐데요
<monos> 일본에서도 데비안을 서버로 만드네요
<drake_kr> 고가 키보드라고 해도 얼마 안하는데..
<monos> http://vyos.net/wiki/Main_Page
<Work^Seony> 데비안 서버 많이 쓰입니다
<monos> 네
<monos> 저는 우분투 서버만 사용해봐서요 데비안도 관심이있는데 정보가 잘없어서 접하기 힘드네요
<Work^Seony> 우분투가 데비안 기반이라, 어차피 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> GUI가 좀 많이 후지다는 거 제외하면 그게 그거에요
<monos> drake_kr: 큐센 DT35 1개랑 스카이디지털 N키보드 멤블레인방식 2개 사용중이네요
<monos> 네
<monos> GUI는 사용안해요
<monos> 오로지 터미널
<monos> TUI인가요? 그렇게 서버로만 사용하네요
<razGon_MINILA> 키보드는 완전히 초인플레이션
<ahoops> 흠.
<razGon_MINILA> 플론저 방식은 어떤지요?
<ahoops> 주관적인 느낌이 쎄게 작용하는쪽이라서 직접 써보고 선택하는게 제일좋은데 그런정보들을 예쁘게 제공하기가 애매하군요.
<ahoops> 이런부분을 풀어내서 사이트만들어도 나쁘지 않을듯하군요.
<Work^Seony> ahoops, 소프트웨어 하드디스크 미러 방법 좀 추천해주세요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 백업용도에요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 프로덕션 용도로 쓸건데, 서버에 하드웨어 레이드 카드가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 mdarray raid-1으로 구성된 하드디스크 하나를 마운트시켜볼려고 했는데,
<Work^Seony> 쌍이 없으니까 아예 작업이 안되요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 우분투 에서 개인 계정없이 루트로만 사용할려고 하는데 개인계정 없애고 로그인과정도 없앨려고 하는데 그거 어떻게 하는거에요?
<drake_kr> 우와. 구글링 하니까 엄청 많이 나오네요
<drake_kr> root autologin
<monos> drake_kr: 님 감사해요 키워드를 잘못잡았네요
<monos> drake_kr: 님 혹시 한글로 쉽게 설명된곳 아시나요?
<drake_kr> 그러게요
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 로컬안에서만 쓰실거에요?
<Work^Seony> 네.  예전에 md raid-1으로 묶은 하드디스크 중 하나를 복구해본 일이 있는데요, 짝이 없으니까 복구가 안되더라구요
<Work^Seony> raid-1인데두요
<monos> http://blog.naver.com/dongojjang/90151113323
<monos> lightdm.conf파일을 수정하면 된다고 하는데 이 파일 존재하지 않네요
<ahoops_> monos: url의 문서는 12.04기준이네요. 현재사용하시는 버전과 다르다면 설정파일위치또한 바뀔수있구요. 또 같은 12.04라해도 업데이를 하셨다면 설정파일의 위치는 바뀔수있겠지요. 직접 소스빌드하셨다면 더욱 그렇구요.
<monos> 네 아무리 찾아도 14.04 나 14.10 정보가 없네요
<monos> 지금 계속 정보 찾아보고 잇습니다.
<monos> 감사합니다.
<ahoops_> 직접확인하는방법은 해당패키지를 설치할때의 파일리스트중에 그 설정파일이 있을거에요 아마도요.
<ahoops_> 버전은 항상 올라가니 버전에 의미를 두지마시구요.
<ahoops_> 어떻게 극복해나갈것인가에 집중하시는게 좋을듯해요.
<monos> find / "파일명" 으로 찾아봐도 그 파일이 존재 하지 않는데요
<monos> 네 무슨말인지 의미는 잘알겠습니다.
<ahoops_> 저걸 다 외우고있는 사람은없어요 -ㅅ-
<ahoops_> 그냥 저정도 상황이면 저런식으로 쫓아가면서 해결하죠..
<ahoops_> 이건 개발의 문제가 아니라 그냥 엔드유저로서의 문제자나요.
<ahoops_> 그러니 어서 LFS를!!!한판하세요~
<ahoops_> 꼭 개발자여야 컴파일하고 그런게 아니니..이바닥에 손을 담그셨으면 피해갈수없어요.
<ahoops_> 사실 해보시면 쉬워요 ㅡㅡ;;그러니 어서!! LFS한판하세용. 그게 최선같아요 =3
<Work^Seony> lfs 조냉 짜증나는데..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그거 하면 몇년 늙을걸요
<ahoops_> 그래도 한번해보고 다시는 안하겠다고 다짐하는거랑은 틀리긴하자나요 ㅋ 특히 입문한 경우라면 얻을게 많자나요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 오랫동안 쓰신분들은 LFS같은거 안해도 그에 준하는 상황들을 충분히 겪으셨을테니 의미가 없지만 저같은경우는 강추드려요 (가혹하긴하지만요 ㅠ)
<Work^Seony> 처음부터 lfs는 좀 그렇구요, 제 생각엔 젠투로 시작하는 것이 좋을 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 사실, 우분투는 루트 로그인을 막아놨는데 그걸 수정하려면 pam을 건드려야할 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 그게 초보자 입장에서는 쉬운 일이 아니고, 잘못하면 아예 시스템이 먹통이 될 수도 있거든요..
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> 굳모닝?
<ahoops_> 강하게!! 꼬박꼬박 컴파일하는겁니다..
<ahoops_> bluedusk: 안녕하세요 (__)
<ahoops_> 젠투단계는 이미 검나 lazy한거라 맛이 강하지 않아요 훙.
<ahoops_> 빠져나갈방법이 많아서리 ㅡㅡ;;
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> 전 컴맹이라 걍 우분투 쓸래요
<bluedusk> ^_^
<Work^Seony> 저도 걍 우분투로 대동단결
<ahoops_> 훙
<monos> bluedusk: 님 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요 (__)
<ahoops_> 남자라면 LFS
<ahoops_> 강한남자라면 LFS
<ahoops_> 끄덕끄덕
<bluedusk> lfs는 먹는건가요?
<bluedusk> 우걱우걱
<ahoops_> 강한남자만 먹는겁니당.
<bluedusk> less full source ?
<ahoops_> ..
<bluedusk> lazy four sound ?
<ahoops_> 자꾸계속하시면 곤란ㅇ합니다.
<bluedusk> 헠
<autowiz__> Linux File System , Love Fall Season 헙
<ahoops_> 남자라면 LFS
<autowiz__> 이제 겨울이지만서두 오늘 은행잎들이 아주 작살나게 떨어졌더군요
<ahoops_> 은행꼬치에 소주한잔~ 생각나는군요.
<ahoops_> 소주는 진로 ㅠ
<monos> ahoops_: 님 안쓰는 컴퓨터 있으니 꼭 한번 LFS해볼게요
<monos> 나만의 리눅스를 만들어보겠습니다.
<ahoops_> 아니 ㅠ 그렇게 방향설정을 하시면 안되요 ㅠ
<ahoops_> LFS로 모든걸 다 진행하시면 그거슨 고난의 길;
<ahoops_> 그냥 한번하고 버리신다 생각하세요;;
<autowiz__> 그냥 apt-get 으로 사는것도 괜찮습니다. 일일이 컴파일한다고 장땡은 아닙니다. ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 목적은 컴파일이 아니구 개념만 잡으시면되요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> apt-get이 모든걸 해결해주진 않자나요 ㅠ
<bluedusk> apt-get -f install 이 다 해결해주죠
<ahoops_> 만들지는 못해도 수틀리면 언제라도 가져와서 빌드도하고 그게 싫으시면 패키징도하시궁.
<bluedusk> apt-get 이 해결해주지는 않아요
<ahoops_> 체엑~
<bluedusk> apt-get --reinstall install
<bluedusk> >>ㅑ
<autowiz__> cat ㅑ
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 빌드를 열심히해야 아 이래서 제온데탑이 필요하구나..하는겁니다.
<ahoops_> 에효..헛소리 고만하고 일해야겠네요
<ahoops_> 다미어~~
<ahoops_> 잠수
<autowiz__> 아이잉
<jason_kr> samah ui_TP: 키보드 사이드 가드 설명 잘 봤습니, 고맙습니다.
<jason_kr> sama hui_TP: 키보드 사이드 가드 설명 잘 봤습니, 고맙습니다.
<ipeter> 서브로 600R 질렀습니다. 레오폴드로요.
<jason_kr> 부럽~부럽~ ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 회사에 있는거 가지고 다니기 무거워서요.
<PotatoGim> http://www.potatogim.net/%EC%9C%84%ED%82%A4%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8:2014/02/12_Truly_Ergonomic_Keyboard_207
<ipeter> 우와...엄청 무섭게 생겼네요.
<PotatoGim> 인체공학 기계식 키보드 중에서 가장 만족할 수 있는 녀석이라고 생각해요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 키네시스부터 체리 가오리 등등 많은 녀석들을 거쳐봤지만...
<ipeter> 엄청나네요.
<ipeter> 일다 ㄴ외관이요.
<PotatoGim> 인체공학 + 기계식에는 이 녀석이다라는 결론을...
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 외관은 키네시스가 압권이죠.
<PotatoGim> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/7125/Kinesis%20Advantage%20(2)_678x452.jpg
<PotatoGim> 오래 쓰지는 못하고 팔아버렸는데...
<PotatoGim> 아 발견
<PotatoGim> http://www.potatogim.net/%EC%9C%84%ED%82%A4%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8:2013/09/22_-_%ED%82%A4%EB%84%A4%EC%8B%9C%EC%8A%A4_%EC%96%B4%EB%93%9C%EB%B0%B4%ED%8B%B0%EC%A7%80_%EC%BB%A8%ED%88%AC%EC%96%B4%EB%93%9C%EA%B0%80_%EB%8F%84%EC%B0%A9%ED%95%98%EB%8B%A4!
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 하스스톤 하시죠? 하스스톤 안드로이드용 11월에 출시할거라고 했는데 아직 소식이 없는거 같은데 혹시 아시나요?
<samahui_TP> monos: 그냥 윈도우용하고 있어요. 윈도우패드가 딱하나 그거에 쓰이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 저는 아이패드나 테블릿 살 여유가 없어서 안드로이드용 기다리는데 출시를 안하네요
<ahoops_> 꼼지락
<monos> ahoops_: 님 제가 LFG 좀 살펴봤는데요 이게 내가 생각하는거랑 틀리네요
<monos> 부팅로드 하드에 설치고 다음부터 다른것들 다운받아서 하나 하나 설치 하는걸로 생각했는데요
<monos> 기존 배보판 패키지 아무거나 깔아서 LFG 하는거 맞죠?
<monos> 배포판요
<ahoops> 팅이였군요. ㅋ
<ahoops> 어떻게 틀린것같으세요?
<monos> ahoops 님 LFG가아무 배포판 설치 한 다음에 sh로 설치해서
<monos> 다음부터 컴파일 하는거죠?
<ahoops> 아무배포판-> 우분투도 포함되는건가요?
<monos> 내가 생각하는 LFG는 부트로드 하드에 설치하고 다른것들 전부 다운받아서 하드에 넣고 하나하나 하는줄 알았어요
<monos> 네 우분투나 데비안이나 기타 배포판 아무거나 설치 한 다음에 하는거 맞죠?
<Seony> monos: LFS는 monos님이 생각하는 거랑은 완전히 다른 물건이에요
<Seony> 리눅스를 바닥부터 심오한 수준으로 "배워나갈" 생각이 아니시면, 아예 손도 안대시는 게 낫습니다
<ahoops> ㅋ
<ahoops> Seony: 심오까진 아니자나요 ㅠ
<monos> 이런 안되는데 ahoops님이랑 Seony님이랑 의견이 달라서 나는 누구 의견에 따라야 하나
<ahoops> 그냥 이렇게 돌아가는군화~~
<monos> 그래도 한번 해보고 싶네요
<Seony> ahoops님이 LFS 추천하신건, 자신만의 배포판을 꾸미라는 의도가 아니라, 리눅스를 배워보라는 의도였어요
<monos> 네 실패해도 어느정도 해보고 싶어요
<jason_kr> wtf lfg?
<monos> 잘안되어도 그냥 공부겸 하고 싶네요
<jason_kr> monos: 하고 싶으면 걍 해요~
<monos> 네 하긴 할껀데 처음부터 어떤게 LFS인지 확실히 하고 해야죠
<Seony> monos: LFS는요, 기본적인 우분투나 데비안을 깔고나서 패키지를 하나씩 설치해나가는 식이 아니구요, 아예 리눅스를 처음부터 아무 것도 없는 상태에서 시작하는 거에요
<jason_kr> ahoop 피
<jason_kr> ㅇ
<ahoops> monos: 그냥쌩으로 맨바닥부터 이렇게되는거구나~~그래서 노가다가 필요하고 노가다가 심하니깐 배포판쓰는게 좋겠다를 느끼시는게 제가 monos님께 원하는바에요.
<jason_kr> ahoops: 핑
<monos> 그럼 내가 생각하는 LFS가 맞는거 같은데요
<ahoops> jason_kr: 포오오오옹~
<jason_kr> monos를 채금져요~  ㅎ
<jason_kr> 결자해지, 말꺼낸 사람이 욕 좀 보소~ ahoops
<ahoops> 왜 독박에요 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> ahoop는 추천, 서니는 비추천. 이니까요. ㅎ
<monos> LFS가 -> 하드에 부트로드 넣고 그다음부터 커널 컴파일하고 패키지 같은거 컴파일 하는게 LFS가 맞죠?
<Seony> 비슷하지만 순서는 달라요
<Seony> 보통은 바이너리 유틸부터 설치합니다...  아 요즘은 잘 모르겠네요...
<jason_kr> 하드에 부트로더를 넣치는 앟ㄴ고, 부트로더에...여러가지 중 한두가지를 넣쵸
<ahoops> monos: 순서대로 문서에 쪼로록 나와용..
<ahoops> 그 순서자체를 다 명시해놨어요.
<monos> ahoops: 혹시 한글 문서 쉽게 된데 아시면 좀 가르쳐 주시면 안될까요?
<ahoops> 흠;;그건 저도 넘사벽이군요
<ahoops> 근데 monos님 진짜 영어때문에 장벽이 심하세요? 아니면 그냥 포기하시는거에요;;
<monos> ahoops: 포기는 아니고요 영어가 장벽이네요
<ahoops> 영어실력과는 별개로 매뉴얼정도의 문서는 타협의 여지가 없어요..그냥 읽으셔야해요..
<ipeter> 혹시 요즘 스맛폰 약정에 대해서 잘 아시는분 계신가요?
<ahoops> 이문제는 부모님을 원망할수밖에없어요..말이 좀 이상하지만요;
<jason_kr> ipeter: go ahead~
<ahoops> 저의 영어선생님?이 항상 하셨던말씀~ 영어때문에 문제생기면 공부해라 아니면 부모님원망하고살던가..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 한번 약정걸어 구매하면
<ipeter> 요금제 변경시(하위로) 위약금 물어야하나요?
<ahoops> 넌 평생 영어공부해도 절대 네이티브하게 영어는못하는건 확실하지만 그래도 읽어볼라면 공부해라 방법이 없다~~
<jason_kr> 아래로 변경시 위약금 있습니다.(만, 가벼운 아래로는 안무는 경우도 있어요)
<ahoops> monos: 공부하세요;;그말씀뿐이 못해드리겠네용;;
<samahui_TP> 일정기간 첫 약정시 요금제 쓰지만 3달인가 이후로는 마음대로 바꿔도 되는것으로 알고 있어요. 다만 약정시 금액보다 산 요금제로 바꾸면 약정된 지원금보다 적게 나와서 돈을 좀 더 내게되는것 같더군요
<jason_kr> ipeter: 아래로 변경시 위약금 있습니다.(만, 가벼운 아래로는 안무는 경우도 있어요)
<ahoops> samahui_TP: 오랜만에 뵙습니다 (__)
<monos> 네 리눅스 공부할려니 영어도 필수네요
<jason_kr> sama hui_TP: 키보드 사이드 가드 설명 잘 봤습니, 고맙습니다.
<samahui_TP> ahoops님 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 오랜만이네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 아이고 감사합니다 감사합니다ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> samahui_TP: 아이 완전 귀엽죠? 잘 크고 있나요?
<samahui_TP> jason_kr:별말씀을요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 오랫만에 인사 드립니다!
<samahui_TP> 아이는 귀엽지만...
<ipeter> jason_kr: 고맙습니다~
<samahui_TP> 돌보는게 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 아내가 고생중입니다
<ahoops> samahui_TP: 저두 애기사진보여주세용..
<samahui_TP> 조만간 보여드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 저두요즘 애기갖구싶어죽겠어요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 이쁘긴한데 폰을 놓고 와서 지금 사진이 없군요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops> 넹..담에꼭보여주세요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 오늘 폰이 없어서 이래저래 약속도 엊갈리고 힘든 하루에요
<samahui_TP> 후딱 만드세요
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 근데 ahoops님 저번에 교재하던 현지아가씨 아직도 사귀시나요?
<ahoops> 네네
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요~ 부러워요 ㅜㅜ
<jason_kr> i peter: samahui 말씀 중 " 일정기간 첫 약정시 요금제 쓰지만 3달인가 이후로는 마음대로 바꿔도 되는것으로 알고 있어요" <--- 이것 자체도 약정, 역시 이  약정이라면 이 약정 후는 변경 무관. 그래서 저랑 사마휘님 둘의 결론은 *위약금 있다*입니다.
<ahoops> 여친림안계시면 생활자체가 안되서 이젠 선택의 여지가 없습니다 -ㅅ-;;
<ipeter> 흉....ㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<ipeter> 그 위약금이 셀까요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 위약금이라기보다는 지원금 변동이 오는거죠
<ipeter> 기기값이 33만원돈인데(할원)
<ipeter> 지금 달릴까 말까 고민중이예요.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 그건 통신사, 이전 계약(약정), 할인 지원 받은 (금액)폭에 따라...다르죠.
<ipeter> 아이폰6요
<ipeter> 넹넹..ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 약정중 지원금이 계약시 통신료를 기준으로 하니까 그보다 싼걸로 바꾸면 당연히 지원금이 작아지고 그만큼 기기값을 더내게 되는거죠
<ipeter> 요세 뭔놈의 약정이 그리 복잡한가요?
<samahui_TP> 그냥 노예계약 이라는사실만 명심하시면됩니다
<ipeter> 기기값 할원은 고정이래요. 33만원요.
<samahui_TP> 결국 지원금 많이 받아봐야... 통신료로 다 매꾸고 남죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ipeter> 조삼모사
<jason_kr> i peter: 갈아탈 판매/대리점에 전화문의하면 구체적으로 잘 갈쳐 줘요. 또는 자기들=갈아탈 판매저ㅓㅁ에서 일부 부담도 해 줘요.
<ipeter> 넹넹..
<ipeter> 확인해보겠습니다.
<ipeter> 고맙습니다..ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 이놈의 나라는 갑을 위한 법이 너무 많아요
<samahui_TP> 통신료 내려준다는 뻥으로 결국 지원금 끊어서 통신사 배불리고 있죠
<samahui_TP> 재조원가를 공개하게 해야되요
<ipeter> =_=^
<samahui_TP> 그래야 이놈들이 지원금장난을 얼마나치고 있는지 알수있죠
<ipeter> 맞아요./
<samahui_TP> 30만원에 만들어서 100에팔고 70을 통신사가 챙겨서 그중 일부먹고 지원금 뿌리는건데... 원가는 공개안하고 지원금만 줄이니 이것들이이윤만 커지죠
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 진짜 짜고치는 고스톱 엄청난거 같아요.
<samahui_TP> 지원금 70을 받아봐야 그 약정으로 통신료 비싼걸로 묶어버리니 결국은 저돈이상 이윤을 남겨가기도하고요
<samahui_TP> 그런디 그것도 못받게 하면... 에휴
<samahui_TP> 단통법 올린놈들 통신사 주식가졌는지 검사해서 빼앗아야되요
<jason_kr> 참, 어제~그제~ 그 입법 무효화시킨다죠, 해외직구 단말기 각  개인별/개인마다  전자파인증 받아야 한다는 것...없어진데요.
<jason_kr> 미친넘들 30만원짜리 단말기 사는데   33,000몇 만원씩 전자파인증을 또 받으라는 미친 국회,정부,기관이 어딨어요? 암튼 없어진다니 다행입니다.
<samahui_TP> 그러게요
<samahui_TP> 예전에 아이패드때가 웃겼죠
<samahui_TP> 전 잠시 급한일좀 처리하고 올께요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 내가 93년부터 무전기를 해외에서 사다 썼고, 96년이후에도 전화가 스타텍을 들여다가 쓰면서 무선관리사업단에서 가벼운 인증으로 썼는데...
<ipeter> 전파인증 당췌 왜 있는지를 모르겠어요.
<ipeter> 옙옙
<ipeter> 다녀오셔요!
<ipeter> 우오...그당시 스타택
<jason_kr> 아 필요하긴 해요, 국내에 처음 들여오는 기계 딱 1번은 필요해요. 하지만 못믿을 우리나라보다 더 선진국에서 더까다운 기준을 합격한  전자파인증기기를 뇌묾 공화국에서 다시 검증한다는 것은 제 뱃속 채우기죠. 그런데
<jason_kr> 그걸 기기를 구입한 각자마다 다시 받으라는 건 공공연한 수입 방해,제한이고요.
<jason_kr> i = 아이 , 라고 속칭말하는데...인터피리언스(스펠링은 격 못함) ㅎㅎㅎ 때문에 받아야 하고요.
<jason_kr> i를 빼기 위해서 받아야 하고요,주변인이  티브이를 보거나 라디오를 듣는데, 또는 야간에 책을 보는데....잡전파가 들어와서 시청/청취에 방해를 주거나, 책읽는 형광등 안정기에 전자파 잡음이 들어와서 깜박이는 경우가 많았던 시절에 생긴 제도여요.
<ipeter> 저 잠시 급한불좀 끄고 올께요.ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 19세기 수신기, 20세기 수상기와 형광등이 방해를 받던 시절이 있었죠.
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 퇴근하고 싶네요
<bluedusk> 짱남
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<jason_kr> ㅎ 하이~
<PotatoGim> GM~~
<ahoops> 후아아
<samahui_TP> 저녁시간들 즐겁게 행복하게 보내세요
<samahui_TP> 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<samahui_TP> 나중에뵈요~
<autowiz__> 즐거운 저녁들 되고 계시온지요?
<PotatoGim> 불타는 저녁 보내고 있습니다~~
<autowiz__> 오오 불태우고 계시군요
<jason_kr> 예, 마침 나오시누만요 autowiz__ 오늘 기사 제목만 봤는데...아직 내용은 못 봤어요.
<pchero_work> 무슨 기사요?
<jason_kr> 앗, ㅋㅋㅋ 전자시계? ㅋㅋㅋ 관련...오즈님이랑 할 얘기가 있어서요. ㅎ 미안합니다 pchero_work
<pchero_work> 엇 ^^;;; 아닙니다, 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 전자시계?
<autowiz__> 하루하루 또 하루 시간은 잘도 갑니다.
<ahoops> 그러게요.요즘은 낮잠도안자는데 정신차리면 밤샐기세네요;;
<ahoops> 올해도 몇일안남았궁..에휴.
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<autowiz__> 내년이 다가오겠지요
<ahoops> 그러면 또 한살 더먹는건가요 ㅠ_ㅠ;
<ahoops> monos님 안오시네요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 너무쎄게 푸시를 해드렷나봐요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<jason_kr> ahoops: 전혀~
<ahoops> ㅠ_ㅠ
<jason_kr> 내가 공공연히 하는 얘기지만 "같은 물을 먹어도 뱀은 독을 만들고, 소는 젖을 만든다" 따끔한 얘기를 고맙게 생각하라고 했어요.
<ahoops> ㅠ_ㅠ 느므행 ㅠ_ㅠ
<jason_kr> 쿼리 대화로는 더 심하게 했어요.
<jason_kr> 위는 공공연히 하는 말씀. ㅎ
<ahoops> 그래두 하실려고 하시자나용 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 예, 누가 머래요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 사실 제가 영어를 못해서요..그맘을 잘알아요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<jason_kr> 여기 영어 잘하는 사람 한두명 뿐이 더 있나요? ㅎ
<ahoops> 영어문제가 대개 크셨을듯해요.
<autowiz__> 소는 풀도 먹지요
<jason_kr> 몇 년전 외국사람이 한국 (개발)사람들께 한 얘기, "영어 공부 해야한다" 첨엔 무척 거부감을 가졌었는데...옳은 얘기더라고요.
<jason_kr> 오즈, 물은 안먹어요? 뱀은 물을 먹나? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 자료가 절대적으로 영어가 많은데 영어 못하면 힘들지요
<jason_kr> 영어가 안되면 영어 공부해야죠, 우리가 쓰는 단어가 정해져 있는데....
<autowiz__> 다음에 뱀 만나면 물어볼께요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 오즈 ㅋ
<ahoops> 리눅이 중요한게 아니구 당장 영어가 걸리는 상황...좀 안타깝죠;;
<ahoops> 맘은 급하구 문서는 다 영어구;;
<jason_kr> 아니 자꾸만 "더는 귀챦게 않하께요" 라고 답하는데....내 얘기는 '귀챦게 만들지 말라'는 게 아녔거든요. 자꾸만 오해를 하더라고요.
<ahoops> 한글문서해봐야 다 오래된거구;;
<jason_kr> 맘이 급할 일이 머 있어요? LFS? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 다른것도 다 마찬가지자나용..
<jason_kr> 써니는 말리는데...자꾸만 LFS 하겠다니..ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 뭐 좀 시간이 오래 걸리고 힘들어서 그렇지 해보면 좋지요
<ahoops> 근데 어차피 뉴비시니깐 강하게 가시면 좋죠 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 물론 모르는 것 배워가는 재미가 무척 쏠쏠하긴 하죠.
<jason_kr> 맞아요 오즈
<jason_kr> 예
<jason_kr> 의존성 지옥에도 빠져보고...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 아우 aix 에 apm 올리는데
<autowiz__> 의존성 자동해결이 안되니까 하나하나 패키지 까는데 마이 답답하더라구요
<ahoops> 이거이 결론은 노가다구나~~그러고 사는거죠뭐;;
<ahoops> 빡쎄두 진득하니 사전펴놓고 하나하나 해석해가면서 커맨드날려가면서 한번만이라도 끝까지하시면 참 얻는게 많으실텐데..
<ahoops> 좀 그런게 아쉽죠;
<ahoops> 절대로 까묵지도 않구..
<jason_kr> 또 옛말에...ㅋ 마부가 말을 우물가까지 끌고 갈 수는 있다 (; 하지만 말이 물을 안먹으면 꽝이다) 라는...
<ahoops> 그과정에서 질문하시면 그런질문은 케이스바이케이스가 아니니 좀더 다른분들도 협조적이지싶은데말이죠.
<jason_kr> ahoops: 비협조라기 보다는 딴 분들이 답을 덜 하는 이유가...네티켓 또는 인간적인 예의 탓이었어요.
<autowiz__> 저는 예전에 질문-대답 홈페이지를 하나 만들고 싶었드랬지요. 대신 기존에 있는것 검색안하고 질문하면 벌점 먹는식으로
<jason_kr> 질문하는 방법도 모르고...<--- 알려주면 딴 소리하고 안지키고
<autowiz__> 생각만 하다가 그쳤습니다만 . ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 난 알려 줬는데...
<jason_kr> 예컨데...
<autowiz__> 아아 보고싶네요.
<autowiz__> 수평서 너머로 떠오르는 태양이 ^^
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ﻿https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines﻿
<jason_kr> ﻿https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/kr﻿
<ahoops> 영어공부하기싫으면!!
<jason_kr> ﻿https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jason_kr> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html﻿
<ahoops> 걍저처럼 나와서 살면됩니다 =3
<jason_kr> ﻿https://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml﻿
<ahoops> 그러면!!
<ahoops> 영어가 느는건 아니고 어버버하고 그냥 사는거죠뭐 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 잠을잘까 아니면 좀더 놀다잘까 고민중이네용.
<jason_kr> 내가 필핀 갔을 때, 공항에서 "외국인은 왼쪽, filipino는 오른쪽으로 줄 서세요" 라는 글 보고.......내가 영어를 잘못 배웠나? 왠 F 자지?
<jason_kr> 나중에 알았어요. ㅎ
<ahoops> 왜용..
<ahoops> 아 왜 p가 아니고 f인줄요?
<jason_kr> 아, 몰라요? 난 Pilipino 라고 쓸 줄 알았거든요. 아.....그게
<jason_kr> 영어가 아니라 ES 더라고요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> Not ENG, NOT UK, just ES (스페인어)
<jason_kr> 그나라 사람들 ES 쓰는 것도 몰랐어요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 거 머더라....따갈로그는 알았지만. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 넹..
<ahoops> 더운나라 살라고해서 왔는데 몇년살아보니까요.
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<ahoops> 최소한 IDC는 있는 나라에서 살아야겠더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 아조 미치겠어요 ㅡㅡ;;
<jason_kr> 내 친구 그곳에서 영어 사업하는데...한달에 2번씩 가드만요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> ID/IT 통신비 왕 비싸다고...
<ahoops> 근데 jason_kr님은 회사세요?
<jason_kr> 지금요? 집이죠
<ahoops> 네 다 비싸용 그런건 한국이 좋아요 ㅠ;
<ahoops> 넹..
<ahoops> 쭙~ 한시간만 똬왁!! 집중해서 일하구 자야겠네요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> SURE !!
<ahoops> 다미어~~~
<ahoops> 잠수!훙.
<autowiz__> 미워하지 마시옵소서~~
<ahoops> 케케
<ahoops> 전멸이시군요..
<ahoops> 시무룩..
<jason_kr> 커피 찌이인하게 한잔 타왔우. ㅎ
<ahoops> ㄷㄷ;;
<jason_kr> 넘 써요. ㅎ
<ahoops> jason_kr님은 어떤일하세용..
<ahoops> 전 박카스하나 마셨습니당 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 먹고 노는...ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 흑
<jason_kr> 헐~ 이 시간에 박카스면? 언제 자요? ㅎ
<ahoops> 오늘 대개 피곤해서 하나마셨네요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 아~
<jason_kr> 설마 필핀에 IDC 가 없어요?
<ahoops> 네 없는것같아요;;
<jason_kr> 아뇨. 내 친구 얘기들으니 있던데요. 아마...지금 있는 곳이 본섬이 아니라서? IDC 없는 나라는 드물 것 같은데...아프리카 오지 나라 빼고는 말이죠
<ahoops> 그래요?
<ahoops> 한국의 IDC같은 개념의 IDC는 없는걸로 알았는뎅.
<jason_kr> 아 한국의 IDC 라.........흠...
<ahoops> 보니까 ISP에서 선따와서 큰빌딩에서 조그맣게 하는곳만 있는줄알았네요.
<jason_kr> ahoop s님 얘길 듣고 다시 생각해 보니 내 친구 말은  그걸 전화국 또는 통신사, ISP 에서 직접한다'는 얘기였나~ 싶네요.
<ahoops> 네네 아마 그럴거에요..
<jason_kr> 글타면 일리 있어요. 그런 듯
<ahoops> 보통이쪽에서는 선끌어올려면 전용선 계약해서 자체적으로 쓰거든요.
<jason_kr> 예. 글타더만요
<ahoops> 대규모로 모아놓은곳은 한국처럼 그런개념은 없는것같더라구요.
<ahoops> 당장 전기가 열악해서 ㅠㅠ;;
<jason_kr> ㅎ 전기도? ㅎ
<ahoops> 흠..좀심하죠.
<ahoops> 작년태풍와서 3주동안 촛불키고살았는데요ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 그 애긴 들었어요. ㅎ
<ahoops> 저 사는집을 예로들면요.
<jason_kr> 목조 ? ㅎ
<ahoops> 하루에 백번정도 깜빡깜빡해요.
<jason_kr> 풀조?
<ahoops> 벽돌집입니다 -_-V
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 하하하 예, 작년 여름 얘기였나~ 암튼 들은 기억 있습니다. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 지금 벽돌집 말고.
<ahoops> UPS없으면 아예 데스크탑은 포기하구용.
<jason_kr> 금년 여름이었나~ 아.... ㅋ
<jason_kr> 그곳에서 무슨일 해요?
<ahoops> 온갖일 다하는데요..
<ahoops> 환치기도하고 코드도짜고 그래요 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 하기야 그래야 몇 년씩 버티겠죠? ㅎ
<ahoops> 살아가는건 어찌어찌 살아가네요..
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<ahoops> 좋은건 별로없구요 그냥 커피한잔 맥주한병마시기 좋아서 사는것같아요.
<ahoops> 아 운전안해도 되구용..
<jason_kr> 산미구엘? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 아~ 운전
<jason_kr> 찌포니?
<jason_kr> 설마 찌포니?
<ahoops> 아뇨 섬이 작아서 그냥 걸어다닙니다 ^^;
<jason_kr> 아~
<ahoops> 코딩은 어찌보면 음 좀 하드코어한 취미정도구요.
<jason_kr> 코딩이 취미요? ㅎ
<ahoops> 잘하는건 절대 아닌데..그냥 할게 없어서해요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 프로는 아니구 아마추어에요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그 중~ 가장 큰 벌이'는 뭐요? 또 가장 잘 되는 벌이'도 궁금하네요.
<ahoops> 환치기가 짭짤합니다 -ㅅ-
<jason_kr> 예에~
<jason_kr> 한인 인구는 몇 이나?
<ahoops> 현지분들은 300분정도구요..
<ahoops> 비지니스 하시는분은 약 20명정도에요
<jason_kr> 예, 치안 이 좀...불안하죠?
<ahoops> 100명정도는 가이드쪽분들이 많구요.
<ahoops> 치안은 아주 좋아요..
<jason_kr> 설마 빌리지 급?
<ahoops> 섬자체가 치안이 좋아요.
<jason_kr> 오 믿기진 않치만, 아주 다행이네요
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 여긴 다 외국인이라서요..
<jason_kr> 예에~
<ahoops> 치안은 확실히 좋은듯해요.
<jason_kr> 다행이요. ㅎ
<ahoops> 넹..
<ahoops> 사실 다른도시에서 한번당하구 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 여기도 안좋으면 일단 한국들어갈려고했어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 그럴 수가 많을 것 같은...아~
<ahoops> 흠 그러고보니 제직업이 환치기였군요 ㅡ,ㅡ;;
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 아무렴 어때요? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 지금 환치기 깔봐요? 째릿. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 차카게살어야하는데..ㅠ
<jason_kr> 한국에서 정치한다는 몇 사람보다 훨씬 더 착하네요. 머
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops> 저도 제가 이렇게 살줄은 몰랐어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 모가 어때서요? 암튼 앞으론 더 행복하면 되죠. ㅎ
<ahoops> 몇년살다보니..
<ahoops> 한국들어갈까도했었는데 그냥 눌러살듯하네요.
<jason_kr> 난, 내 식구들 뿐아니라 지인들께...(나도 곧) 나가라...고 권하는 편.
<ahoops> 오잉 나와서 사실려구요?
<jason_kr> 예
<ahoops> 흠;;
<ahoops> 압박이 있으실텐데 ㅠㅠ;
<jason_kr> ㅎ 좀 다녀 본 편이라...쫌 알아요.
<ahoops> 넹..
<ahoops> 제경험을 말씀드리자면..
<ahoops> 꼭 IDC 있는 나라로 가셔야해요 ㅠㅠ;;
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 어디쪽으로 가실려구용..
<jason_kr> 미국의 경우,  얼마전까지만 해도...아 지역에 따라서는 지금도..인터넷 엄청 느려요. 미국에서 3G 된다는 소리 듣고서는 내가 깜짝 놀란 정도니까요.
<ahoops> 서니님처럼 하와이로 가세요~
<jason_kr> 내가 가고 싶은 곳은 한국만 아니면 되요, 최빈국 부탄, 또는 미얀마 도 좋아요. 그 밖에 선진국도 좋고요.
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<ahoops> 저도 부탄가볼까도 생각은 참 많이했었는데말이죠 ㅋ
<ahoops> 지금도 종종 여친림께 부탄가서 살가 종종 말은합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그곳은 IDC 는 둘째치고 ISP 도 없쟎을까~ 싶은...ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> ADSL 도 모르겠고. ㅎㅎㅎ 위성전화는 될 듯. MODEM 도 될 듯.
<ahoops> 써니님 케이스가 전 맘에 들던데요.
<ahoops> (갠적으론 제 케이스도 맘에 들어요 ㅡㅡ;;)
<jason_kr> 예, 두 분 다 좋아요.
<ahoops> 근데 다른나라에서도 그랬는데요.
<ahoops> 한국사람이 제일 무서워서..
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 한국사람이랑은 이야기를 안하고 살게되더라구요.
<jason_kr> 이해해요
<jason_kr> 무슨 말인지 알아요. ㅎ
<ahoops> 일때문에 만나서 한국말할때빼곤 한달에 한국말 몇마디 안하는듯해요.
<ahoops> 낼 출근안하세요?
<jason_kr> 해요. 문제 없.
<jason_kr> ㅎ
<ahoops> ㄷㄷ;;
<jason_kr> 단파 무선 패킷 통신 최대 속도를 찾는 중인데...잘 안보이네요. ㅎ
<ahoops> 흠;; 찾아볼까용.
<jason_kr> 아뇨
<jason_kr> 거의 찾
<jason_kr> 9,600 bps
<jason_kr> 9,600 bps 는 초단파, 단파대는 아직 300 bps 쩝
<ahoops> -.-
<ahoops> 국내어업정보통신망(DFN)의 기술 특성 전파형식 : J2DEN대역폭 : 2.8kHz(J3E인 음성대역과 동일)전송속도 : max 3000bps, min 500bps
<ahoops> gps값이나 쏘라는건가요 ㅠ;;
<jason_kr> 유선 인터넷 없는 오지에서 무료 인터넷 사용하려니까.. 오! 그래요? 3,000bps 라면
<jason_kr> 9,600~3,000~500~300 bps 이지만.... 머 거의 비슷하네요.
<ahoops> 너무 가혹하군요.
<jason_kr> gps 값을 쏠 수도 있고...내 찾았던 목적은 위 처럼 오지에서 무료 인터넷을 사용할 목적으로 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 오지에서 인터넷이라~~;; 위성통신 같은게 좋을것같은데요.
<jason_kr> *무료* 인터넷을 사용할 목적
<ahoops> 저거보다는 훨씬빠를테니 그게 좋을것같아요.
<ahoops> 무료 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 위성 전화 요금이 얼마나 비싼데요!!! 안되는 곳도 많고...ㅎ
<ahoops> 위성인터넷은 그렇게 비싸지않은걸로 아는데요.
<jason_kr> ㅎ 까딱 잘못하면 전세값? ㅎ
<ahoops> 한번 볼까요..예전에 한번 찾아본적있는데 가물가물하네요.
<ahoops> 저도 무인도같은곳에 살려고 작정한적이 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 위성 전화 단말기를 가지고, 시내에서 통화하는 건 비싸지 않쵸.
<ahoops> 일단 나라를 정하세용 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 눼~
<jason_kr> 일단 돈 부터 만들어야쟎을까여? ㅎ
<ahoops> 동남아라면 한국위성으로도 꽤 넓은지역에 서비스가능한걸로 알아요.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 한국위성은 그런 서비스 않하고요. 이리듐과 또 한 회사 단 2곳만 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 하이~
<ahoops> Work^Seony: 낼름
<ahoops> Work^Seony: 서니님. jason_kr님이 하와이로 이민가신다는데 그쪽에 무인도에 단파무선으로해서 인터넷속도좀 나오는지 궁금해하고 계십니다.
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 무료여야 합니다..
<jason_kr> 답 찾았어요. 빨라야 9,600 bps 물론 무료
<ahoops> 설마 IDC많은 나라에 속도 안나오는거 아니겠죠..
<ahoops> 넘느리군요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<jason_kr> txt 로 웹브라우징은 가능하죠. youtube 는 못 봐도.
<ahoops> 그렇게는 못살아요;; ㅠ
<jason_kr> 부탄에 대비하는...ㅎ
<ahoops> 위성인터넷이 진리에요!
<ahoops> 근데 금액이 진짜 관건이지싶군요;;
<jason_kr> 돈 없요, 위성인터넷 쓸 정도면...IDC 있는 나라로 방향을 바꾸겠음. ㅎ
<ahoops> 흑.
<jason_kr> 음...난 속도보단 무료에 비중을 더 ..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 커피 좀 타갖구오느라 인제 왔어요
<jason_kr> np
<Work^Seony> jason_kr, 여기 LTE도 되요
<jason_kr> 푸하하하 예~  예~
<ahoops> 이리듐 위성인터넷서비스..이정도는 써주셔야합니다.
<jason_kr> 아유 알죠, 설마 모르겠어요? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 아유 알죠, 설마 모르겠어요? ㅎ서니
<Work^Seony> 위에 3g 되는거 보고 놀라셨다고 하길래요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 끄덕끄덕. ㅎ
<ahoops> 무료가 중요합니다.
<jason_kr> 실실 먼저 쓰러집니다. a hoops 편안한 밤 되시고... Work^ Seony 즐 하루 되세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 들어가세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 다미어~~
<pchero> ㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-26
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~
<jypie> 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jason_kr> hi~
<samahui> 점심들 맛나게 드세요
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요?
<jason_kr> hi~ 즐 점심식사?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 그냥 겸사겸사
<bluedusk> jason_kr, 님
<bluedusk> 식사 맛나게하셔요
<jason_kr> 오늘은 일찍 하고 왔어요.
<jason_kr> 참, 만난 김에..묻는데...yunpan 360 아직 써요? 불더스크
<ipeter_> 점심 잘 보내고 계식ㄴ가요?
<Bluedusk_> ㅇ_ㅇ
<Bluedusk_> 굳모닝 에브리원?
<PotatoGim> 헬롲ㅈ
<PotatoGim> 헬로~~
<Bluedusk_> 넴넴
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. :)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_home> 하이요
<monos> autowiz_home: 님 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> gb
<ipeter_> 휴
<ipeter_> 왔네요
<ipeter_> 레오폴드 660이요
<ipeter_> 확실히 마제스터치 닌자 2에 비해서는 가볍네요
<ipeter_> 키감이 싸구려네요
<LinDol> 냐
<LinDol> 저도 레오폴드 사려다가.. 계속 품절이라서
<LinDol> 다른 것 삿던 기억이 =3
<LinDol> 포커2 !
<ipeter> dmz
<ipeter> 읔
<ipeter> 튕겼네요
<sungyo> ha....ee??
<sungyo> 이시간에 계신 분은 없겠죠....?
<jason_kr> ?
<sungyo> jason_kr: 혹시 봇은 아니시죠..?
<sungyo> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ hi~
<sungyo> 파이썬으로 앱 하나 만들다가 무료해서 들어와봤습니다.
<sungyo> 코딩을 하기 시작하니 자꾸 밤이 좋아지네요...
<jason_kr> 글타면, 딱 적절하게 잘
<jason_kr> 못들어 왔죠! ㅋㅋㅋ 여기도 무료예요.
<jason_kr> 머 만드세요?
<sungyo> 잠시만요.
<sungyo> http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/download/file.php?id=13459
<sungyo> 웹으로 만든 어플리케이션인데, 저걸  wxpython로 포팅중이에요.
<jason_kr> 보는 중...이고요.
<jason_kr> 예, 포럼 URL 밑에 download 가 있었는 줄도 몰랐네요
<sungyo> 아버지 쓰시라고 만들어드렸는데, 웹이 불편하시다고 '네이티브'찾으셔서...ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 예에~
<sungyo> 열씸히 파이썬으로 네이티브를 구현해보는데, 웹보다 버벅인다는게 함저잉에요.
<pchero1> 오호 성경이네요 ㅎ
<sungyo> pchero1: 파이썬으로 구현해서 소스 오픈해보려구요.
<jason_kr> 저녁 맛있게?  pchero1
<pchero1> 넵 지금 식사 준비중입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아~ ㅋ
<pchero1> 파이썬으로 홈페이지도 만들수 있네요. 그냥 서버용 스크립트로만 생각했는데
<pchero1> 무슨 다른 기술이 있는건가요?
<sungyo> 위에 앱은...그냥 php에 python을 붙인것이고... django라는 웹 프레임워크가 따로 있어요.
<jason_kr> 또 장씨네? ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 헉...
<sungyo> 장'고'
<jason_kr> <---- 잉끼 짱. ㅎ
<sungyo> '고'씨 일수 있슴돠~~
<jason_kr> sung yo 만세~
<sungyo> 그런데 한국식으로 '고장'....발음하면 대략 난감이겠는걸요..
<sungyo> 허구한날 고장나는 프레임웍 고장...
<sungyo> 장으로 가야겠네요...( _ _)
<jason_kr> 하두~ 나만 보믄...json 생각난다는 사람 많아서...곤난해요. jason jang ㅎ
<sungyo> https://github.com/kimsg1984/OpenBible
<sungyo> 소스는 몇줄 안되는데 왜 저리 버벅이는지...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 귿 모닝!!!
<sungyo> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> 약 10분간 답 없을꺼요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전 잠시 커피 타러 다녀옵니다
<sungyo> 혹시 wxpython pypy로 돌려보신분 계신가요..?
<jason_kr> 아직
<Work^Seony> 그정도까지 쓸 정도면 거의 파이썬 프로그래머 수준이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전 그냥 컴퓨터 수리기사 수준이라...
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아님 걍 동네 컴퓨터 잘하는 형 정도?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그럼....난 그 어깨너머 뒤에서 곁눈질 하는..노인네
<sungyo> 검색이랑, 글씨 크기 조절만 넣으면 적절할거 같은데.....글씨크기 조절 패널을 넣을 생각을 하니 먼산이...
<sungyo> 어우야 전 그러면 옆에서 컴터 빡스나 나르고 있겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 제 의견인데요, 요즘은 GUI를 그렇게 전용 프로그램으로 만드는 것보단 웹기반으로 만드는게 훨씬 쉽고 빨라요
<sungyo> 웹이 빠르다는  걸 전적으로 체감하고 있어요.
<sungyo> 다만 아버지가 쓰기 불편하시다고 '네이티브를 내놔라~'하셔서...
<Work^Seony> 파이썬 기반인 Django를 쓸 수도 있구요...
<Work^Seony> 아침부터 폭풍 군것질 했네요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 왜이리 식욕이 땡기는지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그동안 너무 굶었나
<jason_kr> 애 서요? (아이 생겼어요? ㅋㅋㅋ)
<sungyo> 에헤야 디야~ 풍악을~
<sungyo> 애비야(?)~ 굴비가져왔다~
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 파이썬에서 자기가 속한 함수명을 호출할 수 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 그걸 "재귀"라고 하지않아요?
<jason_kr> 자기가 속한?
<jason_kr> 뭐든 거의 할 수 있는 줄 알아요.
<Work^Seony> 보통 재귀용법은 다 가능해요
<jason_kr> 그쵸, 재귀
<Work^Seony> 전산학 첫 학기부터 배우죠
<Work^Seony> 피보나치 수열할 때 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 짜증납니다 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 컴 고치는 옆집 형? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 동네 대학교 가서 도강했어요 ㅋ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아니면, 위키질로 줏어들은 지식 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그런거 있잖아요.  지는 할 줄 모르면서 입만 살아서 마치 자기가 할 줄 아는양... ㅋ
<jason_kr> 에이~ 겸손도...
<Work^Seony> 아마존에서 삼성 65인치 LED TV를 $1,200에 파네요
<Work^Seony> 사람들이 얼마나 아마존을 들락날락하는지, 웹사이트가 느려요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아마존이 느려질 정도면...ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 삼성 65인치 LED에 3D 스마트는 $1,500
<Work^Seony> 저희집에는 필요없지만 괜히 땡기네요
<jason_kr> 본토에서는 퍼거슨 사태가 전국으로 퍼지는 것 땜에 많이들 우려를 하던데...하와인 다행여요~
<Work^Seony> 퍼거슨 사태가 뭐에요?  구글링 좀 해볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 헐~ 그 정도요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 TV 케이블을 신청을 안해서, 미국뉴스를 안보고 살거든요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 설마~ 과장유머로 표현한 거 겠죠.
<jason_kr> 에~ 설마, 웹 뉴스만 해도 첫 쪽에 대서특필, 유럽에서도 관심.
<jason_kr> 하기야 그런 거 모르고 사는 것이 참 행복인데...
<Work^Seony> 음...  저 사태보다 더 심각한게 우리나라 사태잖아요 ㅎ
<jason_kr> 남조선?
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 사자방 머 이런 거요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 뭐 걍 경제 전체에 대해서요
<jason_kr> 끄덕끄덕
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서는 저런 일은 일어날 수가 없는 건에ㅛ
<Work^Seony> 일단 흑인도 거의 없거니와,
<jason_kr> 남한의 경우 다 포함된..달걀과 또 계란 문제죠.
<Work^Seony> 백인들조차도 대부분 동양인이랑 피가 섞인 백인들이 대부분이라...
<jason_kr> 그러게 하와이는 많이 다행이요. 거꾸로 백인이 역차별 받고 있으니...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 사실 다른 곳으로는 가고싶지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ또  부럽
<Work^Seony> 하지만 정작 미국 본토 사는 사람들은 부럽더라구요
<jason_kr> ?
<Work^Seony> 더 넓은 곳이고, 물가도 싸고, 좋은 것도 많고...
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 반대거든요
<jason_kr> 아...하지만 혼란스럽고요. 하기야 본토 중에서도 CO 같은 주는...법이 엄격하고 인종 비율도 적당하고..풍광도 좋고 살기 좋쵸
<Work^Seony> co면... 콜로라도인가요?
<jason_kr> 예, 덴버, 콜라도스프링스 등..도시 있고.
<Work^Seony> 예전에 데리고 살던 룸메이트 애 하나가 콜로라도 살다왔는데, 너무 좋다고 그러던게 기억나네요
<jason_kr> 교통요지, 군사기지.
<jason_kr> 한국으로 치면 바다만 없는 속초쯤
<jason_kr> 장점이 참 많은 state
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 이번에 시애틀 가서 보니까, 거기도 좋더라구요
<Work^Seony> 동양인 비율이 높고, 역사적으로도 동양인이랑 백인이랑 비슷한 시기에 같이 이주해온 곳이래요
<Work^Seony> 알고보니 이소룡이 시애틀 출신이더라구요
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ서니님,. 눈 좀 높여요 (버럭) 시에틀이 좋타니....ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 좀 나쁘게 말하면, 살기 꽝.
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?
<jason_kr> 예, 기후 탓.
<Work^Seony> 엥? 기후가 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 아~ 비 많이 와서...
<jason_kr> 이번엔 날씨 좋을 때 갔었나봐요.
<jason_kr> 안개, 비, 스모그
<Work^Seony> 근데 정작 거기 사는 사람들은 비가 그렇게 많이오진 않는다던데요
<jason_kr> 안개....스모그
<Work^Seony> 우연인지 모르겠는데, 제가 거기 가있는 4일간 비 온 적이 한 번도 없었어요
<jason_kr> 역사적으론 맞는 말씀.
<Work^Seony> 그래도 저는 세월아 네월아 하는 하와이에 있을려구요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 좋은 생각. 실리콘 벨리 말고는 쳐다도 보지 마소~
<jason_kr> ca 도 걍 많이 준다면 생각이나 해 보는 정도? ㅎ
<jason_kr> 저 쉽니다.
<Work^Seony> 넵 쉬세요
<jason_kr> 감사
<sungyo> 음. 아까 제가 질문을 잘못 드렸네요. 저는....
<sungyo> 함수가 자신이 속한 '함수명'을 알아낼 수 있냐는 질문이였어요.
<sungyo> 로그를 기록하는 라인을 넣는데, 어느 함수에서 로그가 발생하는지 함수명을 일일이 기록하기가 번거로와서요.
<sungyo> inspect이라는 복잡한 모듈로 읽어지네요...
<sungyo> 어이쿠 적는게 쉽겠어요.
<sungyo> 원래 파이썬에서 print 구문에 '' 랑 ""랑 차이가 없나요?
<Work^Seony> 그거 구분은 없을 거에요
<sungyo> 네이티브 앱을 만들어보겠다고 3일을 덤벼봤는데요
<sungyo> 기본적인 기능 구현은 얼추 됬는데, 세세한걸 잡을 생각을 하니 정신이 혼미해져요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아마 함수명이라던가 하는걸 편하게 뽑아오려면, 파이썬에서도 결국은 객체지향 해야할 거에요
<sungyo>  wx를 처음에는 툴로 짜다가..그게 번거로와서 cli로 다시 짜게 됬는데, 익혀놓으면 나중에 쓸데가 있겠더라구요.
<sungyo> audiocy인가요..? 오픈소스 사운드 편집기요, soundforge같이 쓰는거..그걸 wxpython으로 만들었다고 하더라구요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐 파이썬이야 워낙 널리 쓰이니까, 이젠 놀랍지도 않더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 구글 안드로이드 앱 스토어인가, 그것도 아마 파이썬일 거에요
<sungyo> audiocy가 wx인건 좀 의외였어요.
<sungyo> 그러니까..앱스토어 앤진 말씀이신거죠?
<Work^Seony> 저는, 이브온라인에서 파이썬이 상당한 비중이라는게 더 놀랍던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 그 앱스토어 웹사이트요...
<sungyo> 아..그...속도를 위해 인터프리터까지 뜯어고치는 과정으로 들어갔따던..
<Work^Seony> 네
<sungyo> django로 했나요?
<Work^Seony> 그것까진 잘 모 르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴, 오픈스택도 파이썬으로 짜여진 거니...
<sungyo> 웹에서 루비도 많이 쓰던데... 루비가 개발속도가 좋은편인가요?
<Work^Seony> 파이썬이랑 나름 경쟁언어죠
<Work^Seony> 장단점이 있어요
<sungyo> 누가 페북에 취지을 잘 하려면 django를, 저녁에 지는 해를 보며 퇴근하고 싶다면 ruby를 익히라고...ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 루비의 최대 문제점은,
<Work^Seony> 버전간 호환이 안된다는 거에요
<sungyo> 버전간 호환?
<Work^Seony> 일단은, 굵직한 수많은 프로젝트들이 파이썬으로 개발되고 있어서, 파이썬은 앞으로도 괜찮을 것 같은데요,
<Work^Seony> 루비는 잘 모르겠어요
<sungyo> nimpy인가요? 그건 뭐죠?
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요 처음 들어보네요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 numpy 아니에요?
<sungyo> 아, 맞네요.
<sungyo> numpy
<Work^Seony> 산술계산용 파이썬 패키지에요
<sungyo> 파이썬에서 pypy랑 람다식인가..그렇게 사용해서 돌릴겨우 특정 상황에 따라서는 C++보다도 속도가 빠르다고 하더라구요.
<sungyo> 요즘와서는 정말 언어간 속도는 의미가 옅어지는건지...
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고는 해요.  근데 그 정도 속도를 느낄려면 엄청난 수준이 되어야할 거 같아요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> wx를 pypy로 돌려보고 싶은데, pypy측에서 올려준 wx diff파일 링크가 깨져서 궁금증만 더해졌어요.
<sungyo> 진짜 seony님께 파이썬을 배우고 제가 이리될줄은....( _ _)
<sungyo> 내가 네이티브 앱을 만들다니! 내가 네이티브 앱을 만들고 있다니!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> pypy 쓰지마시고 그냥 c파이썬으로 돌리세요
<sungyo> 포팅 하번 해봘까요?
<Work^Seony> 뭐에서 뭘로요?
<sungyo> python 스크립트에서 cython으로요.
<Work^Seony> cython은 뭐에요?
<sungyo> 음? 그럼 cpython말씀이셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 그냥 기본 파이썬을 cpython이라고 불러요
<sungyo> 아..
<Work^Seony> 변종이 있다보니....
<Work^Seony> 지금 프로그래밍 하시는 목적이, "실행되게 하는 것"이라면 그냥 기본 파이썬으로 코딩하시구요,
<sungyo> 전 컴파이러 파이썬을 말씀하시는가 했어요.
<Work^Seony> pypy 공부가 목적이시면 pypy로 하세요
<Work^Seony> 괜히 안해도 될 걸 하시면서 시간낭비 하시면, 나중에 시간 아까워요
<sungyo> python이랑 pypy랑 차이가 재법 나나요?
<Work^Seony> 거의 없죠
<Work^Seony> pypy 제 1 원칙이, 파이썬에서 되는게 pypy에서도 무조건 되어야한다 에요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 pypy가  wx같은 gui도 지원하는지는 모르겠네요.
<sungyo> pypy팀에서 2년전인가? 구현을 했는데 링크가...ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> 에너지가 앵꼬났나봐요. 더이상 코드가 눈에 안들어오네요, 저는 이제 들어가보습니다.
<sungyo> 수고하세요~
<Work^Seony> 쉬세요
<jason_kr> 수고 많았습니다. ㅎ
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 좋은 밤들 보내셨는지요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 요즘 조금 고민이 있습니다. 일하는게 좀 시시해 졌어요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 여유가 생기셨다는 의미잖아요
<autowiz__> 막상 잘하는것도 없는데 다들 고만고만해 보이고
<autowiz__> 여유는 없어요 ㅋㅋ 단순작업에 파뭍혀 살다보니
<Work^Seony> 매너리즘이라고 하는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 하는 업무가 조금씩 바뀌긴 합니다만, 회사의 일처리 방식이나 업무 진행 과정이 계속해서 임기응변으로만 갈려고 하는거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 결국 "단순반복" 노동인데 그걸 하루종일 한다라는 말씀이군요
<autowiz__> 한두번도 아니고 점점 생기를 뺏기고 있는듯한 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 전 요즘 게임에 빠져서 허우적대고 있습니다...
<autowiz__> 어떤 게임 자주 하시나요?
<Work^Seony> 시스템 어드민 관련 프로젝트를 좀 하나 하고싶은데, 자꾸 쓸데없는데에 끼어들게되니...
<autowiz__> 최근에 콘솔 따로 구입하신거라도 있으신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 요즘 GTA5랑 어쌔신 크리드 유니티 하고있어요
<Work^Seony> 네 보름 전쯤에 엑박원이랑 플4 샀어요
<autowiz__> 오오~ 좋으시겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 그래서 더 허우적대고 있죠
<autowiz__> 어쌔신 크리드는
<autowiz__> 부제목이 뭐에요? 지금하시는거
<Work^Seony> 유니티요.  이번에 나온거
<Work^Seony> 엑박원 번들 상품 중에서, 엑박원+어쌔신크리드 4+유니티 가 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 유니티 동영상 보신 적 있으세요?
<autowiz__> 아직 없는거 같네요 요즘 한동안 게임할 시간도
<Work^Seony> 안보셨다면, 이거 한 번 보시길 권해드립니다 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT3gI58yPmI
<autowiz__> 겜영상 볼 시간도 없었나 봐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> http://cafe.naver.com/fpsgame/2610601
<autowiz__> 이건 어떤 의미일까요?
<Work^Seony> 회원만 볼 수 있는 글이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 윗 동영상 보시면 아마 저 게임 사실지도 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> http://search.naver.com/search.naver?sm=tab_hty.top&where=nexearch&ie=utf8&query=%EC%96%B4%EC%84%B8%EC%8B%A0+%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%AC%EB%93%9C+%EC%9C%A0%EB%8B%88%ED%8B%B0
<autowiz__> 여기에서 젤 위에꺼요 라고 할려고 했는데
<Work^Seony> 보고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 의미가요...
<Work^Seony> 제가 드린 동영상을 보고나서 말씀드려야 이해가 되실텐데요,
<Work^Seony> 저 동영상 보면 정말 끝내주거든요
<Work^Seony> 와치독스, 어쌔신 크리드 유니티가, 게임플레이 영상이 정말 끝내줬었어요
<Work^Seony> 사람들 기대치가 어마어마했죠
<Work^Seony> 출시되기 전부터 올해의 게임 대상은 따논 당상이다 라고 말할 정도였는데,
<Work^Seony> 막상 출시되고나니까 문제가 많았어요
<Work^Seony> 와치독스의 경우는 문제가 많았어도 제작사가 별 조치를 안취해줬는데요,
<Work^Seony> 이번 어쌔신 크리드 유니티의 경우는, 유저들이 폭발한거죠
<Work^Seony> 제작사 주식이 며칠 사이에 15%인가 떨어졌어요... 수천억이 날아간거죠
<Work^Seony> 결국 오늘 제대로된 사과문과 보상을 약속하는 발표가 올라왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 저 동영상 보시면, 게임을 안하는 사람도 하고싶게 만들 정도입니다.
<Work^Seony> 지금까지 플레이한 챕터 중에서, 프랑스 국왕인 루이 16세를 단두대에서 처형하는 부분이 있었는데, 정말 인상깊었어요.  npc가 수백명이 바글바글하거든요...
<autowiz__> 뭔가 새로운 알고리즘을 쓰는걸까요? 예전에는 생각하기 힘든 연출인데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 총 매출이 어마어마한 회사니까, 돈을 쏟아부었겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 영상 보니까 어떠세요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 에세신 크리드 처음나올때 부터 , 그래픽도 그렇고 게임 플레이 방식도 그렇고 정말 맘에 들었는데
<autowiz__> 막상 해보지는 못하고 군침만 흘리고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는, 저 영상을 보고 며칠간 잠 못자고 저거만 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-27
<autowiz__> 우오오
<autowiz__> 피터님 하이요~
<ipeter> 우오오~ 오즈님 하이요~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 집에서는 키보드 660 레오폴드 구매했습니다.
<ipeter> 확실히 닌자보다는 가벼운티가 팍팍 나네요.
<Work^Seony> ipeter, 가벼운 티라는게 키감을 말씀하시는 거에요? 아니면 키보드 퀄러티를 말씀하시는 거에요?
<ipeter> 눌렀을때 키캡과 본체와 부딛히는 느낌이요.
<ipeter> 확실히 660이 가벼운 느낌입니다.
<ipeter> 그래서 날리는(?) 느낌이요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 사람들이 필코가 좋다고 하나보네요
<Work^Seony> 저는 필코 말고 다른걸 써본적이 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 필코는 좀더 단단한 녀석끼리 부딛히는 느낌이라 소리나 진동도 더 무거워요.
<Work^Seony> 엔터키를 강하게 내려치는 그 재미에 기계식 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 엔터키가 제일 찰지거든요 ㅋ
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 근데 9만원이니, 싼값에 입문용으로 서브용으로 참 좋은거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony>  아 그렇군요
<ipeter> 근데 키캡놀이 할꺼 같네요.
<ipeter> 이녀석은요.
<razGon_MINILA> 기계식은 게임을 하는 맛을 다르게 하져ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그리고 milla air같은 경우는 컴팩트 키보드라서 보는 사람들이 특이하게 생각해요
<razGon_MINILA> 모두 맛점요
<PotatoGim> 맛점하세요~
<jason_kr> 저는 irc daemon을
<jason_kr> 원격 서버에 설치하고 걍 몇 개 체널에 상주를 하고 있고요, 또
<jason_kr> 지금 20
<jason_kr> 컹
<jason_kr> 딴 체널 얘기를 여기서...
<jason_kr> 미안합니다. ㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 맛점 하셨나요?
<imsu> 넹 ^^
<ipeter> 오후일과 화이팅 하십시오!
<imsu> 점심 맛나게 드셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 넵 ^^
<bluedusk> 네?
<DarkCircle> 써니옹 많이 바쁘시군요 ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 아 요새 인증 시스템 때문에 머리가 - -) ...
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, 오 인증 시스템 만드시나 봐요?
<DarkCircle> 자체를 만들기보단
<DarkCircle> 연동하는건데요 크크크
<DarkCircle> 소스만을 쳐다보고 있기엔 후 ...
<DarkCircle> 담배를 안피니 사탕이나 빨아대고 있는 상황 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 전 개발쪽은 그냥 멍청해서
<bluedusk> 소스만 쳐다봐도 모르니
<bluedusk> 담배도 안피고 사탕도 없..
<sungyo> 밖에 나가 점심을 먹고 있는데 로젠택배가 전화를 해서 물건 내렸다고 달려오라는거에요.
<sungyo> 뜨던 밥숫갈 놓고 차끌고 들어왔습니다....
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<sungyo> 차를 끌고 들어와보니....자기가 '갑'이더군요.
<sungyo> 그래서 친절히....
<sungyo> 나가는 길을 차로 막아버렸어요.
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그랬더니 가만히 있다 옆길 인도쪽 틈바구니로 비집고 나가더군요.
<sungyo> 딱 보니 사람이 질도 나빠보이고... 업체측에 컴플레인 해봤자, 또 다른 업체로 들어가 일할테니, 다음부터 들고오는 물건이 가볍지만 않게 해줬어요.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 하이욤 ㅎ
<autowiz__> 출장 복귀~~
<sungyo> 고생하셨습니다. 출장은 어디까지 다녀오셨어요?
<autowiz__> 동탄 갔다가 구리 갔다가 다시 가산으로 돌아왔습니다.
<sungyo> 어이쿠 이곳 저곳 다니셨네요. 정기점검인가요?
<sungyo> 가산쪽이면...IDE?
<autowiz__> 서버 교체 하러 갔는데
<autowiz__> 교체는 못하고 돌아왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ??
<autowiz__> 프로그램이 동작을 시작하기는 하는데 완전히 정상적으로 동작하시는 않더라궁
<autowiz__> 않더라구요
<sungyo> 잡아서 다시 들고가야겠네요...
<autowiz__> 네 다음주에 또 가야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz__> 이런 피터 같은 사람을 봤나
<autowiz__> 인사도 없이 가네 ㅋㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 더 심한 얘기도 해 보죠~
<sungyo> 쿨럭....
<autowiz__> 아우 졸려
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 피곤해..
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요-
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 왜 안자고요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 이 시간에 무슨 안녕? ㅎ
<autowiz__> 즐거운 하루들 되세요~~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-28
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<ipeter> 블랙 프라이데이라서 할인행사 많이 하나보네요.
<ipeter> autowiz: 안녕하세요!
<autowiz> 피터님 보고싶어요 ㅇㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 우리 같이 밥 먹어야해요!!!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님 보고싶어요!!
<ipeter> 동갑친구!!
<ipeter> >>ㅑ아~
<autowiz> 아헿헿
<razGon_MINILA> 마우스를 변경햇습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 게이밍 마우스
<razGon_MINILA> RAT TE
<razGon_MINILA> 키보드의 기능키에 대한 보완이 되겠더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 친구가 마우스를 싼값에 매도한것을 깎아서 매이브,ㅡㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 매입
<ipeter> 오즈님?
<ipeter> 우리 만나서 고기부페갈까요?
<ipeter> 고기 먹고 싶어요.
<autowiz> 그럴까요? 언제시간 되세요?
<ipeter> 12월 중순쯤 어떠셔요?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 출장댕겨오고 이래저래 일하다보니 일주일이 후딱 지나가버렸네요
<samahui_TP> 거기다 이번주 지나면 12월이군요. 세월 참 빠르네요.
<ipeter> 맛점 하셨나요?
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ipeter> 진짜 시간이 눈깜짝할사이에
<ipeter> 흘러가요...ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 외부나갔다와서 이제 밥먹으러가요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 너무 시간이 빨리 흘러요
<samahui_TP> 밥먹고 올께요
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 오후시간 되세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~~
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> drake_kr: 핑
<drake_kr> Pong
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 늦었어요~
<jason_kr> 바쁘군요? ㅋ
<jason_kr> 그럼 나중에...머 난 급한 일도 없으므로...
<drake_kr> 앗
<jason_kr> ?
<drake_kr> 무슨일이십니까
<jason_kr> 별 일 아뉴~
<jason_kr> 봤어요?
<drake_kr> 네?
<drake_kr> 아
<jason_kr> 내 /msg
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<jason_kr> hi~ i peter
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-29
<ipeter> 으으
<ipeter> 후회딥니다.
<ipeter> 고민되네요.
<ipeter> 몇일전에 구매한 660기계식 키보드 팔고
<ipeter> 다시 닌자2 구매할지요.
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 으으..
<ipeter> 660 팔고 마제 닌자2로 가야하나요
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, minila air로가세요
<ipeter> 직장에서 사용하는
<ipeter> 키보드와 버튼 키 배열이 달라서
<ipeter> 고민하다 안갔어요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아이패드 살바에 아이폰6+가 나을까요?
<drake_kr> 6+ 포지션 존나 애매하던데
<ipeter> 그쳐?
<ipeter> 36만원에 할원이고 블랙프라이데이 아이패드 16기가가 44만원이네요
<autowiz> 둘다 사는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 폰은폰이고 패드는 패드 이지요
<autowiz> 저는 프로그래머가 아니라서 그런지 키보드 보다
<autowiz> ssd 나 cpu ram 에 더 욕심이 많은거 봐요
<autowiz> 많은가
<drake_kr> 그건 개인취향이죠
<drake_kr> 마우스성애자도 가끔 있어요
<ipeter> 흠...
<ipeter> 저도 솔직히 딱히
<ipeter> 쓸모는 없어요.
<ipeter> 프로그래머다보니 맨날 컴퓨터에 붙어있어서
<ipeter> 아이패드가 필요있는것도 아니구요
<drake_kr> 회사에는 무지개
<ipeter> 스마트폰 구매한지 1년도 안되었구요
<ipeter> 그냥 뭐 지름신 온거죠
<drake_kr> 갖고다니는건 불키보드
<ipeter> 마우스는 그다지..
<ipeter> 그냥 키보드는 660r 잘 안맞네요.
<drake_kr> 집에 있는건 싼거..
<drake_kr> 저도 정전용량은 별로..
<drake_kr> 제손엔 파란축이 젤 좋은것 같아요
<ipeter> 전 적축 성애자요.
<ipeter> 구매한지 1주일도 안돼었는데, 포장 뜯었으니 바꿔주지 않겠죠?
<ipeter> 키보드요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> fc660이요?
<ipeter> 네 맞아요
<ipeter> 그 키보드요
<ipeter> 중고나라에 올렸는데
<ipeter> 연락 없네요.
<ipeter> 일주일도 안되서 비싸게 올렸어요.
<ipeter> 8만원이요
<drake_kr> 헐
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 25일날 물건 받았거든요.
<ipeter> 9만원
<ipeter> 일주일만에 새제품이나 마찬가지 7만원에 판매하기는 좀 그래서요.
<drake_kr> 우분투회원에게 7만원은 괜찮지 않나요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 5만원+족발도 받습니다 라던지
<drake_kr> https://www.facebook.com/drakekr/posts/10205530036713033
<jason_kr> 앗 드레이크, 어제 마지막 제목 변경 얘기 봤어요?
<drake_kr> 음, 제목을 발표전에 공개 안 하시는거라 별로 신경 안 쓰셔도 되는데요..
<ipeter> 아..밥먹고 왔습니다.
<ipeter> 너도 그렇고 싶은데, 정말 1주일도 안된제품 집에서만 사용해서 눌러본것도 얼마 안되서요.
<ipeter> 그래서 8만원에 올렸는데...ㅠ
<ipeter> 역시나 안팔리네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 사용해야할까요.
<drake_kr> 페북에 올려보세요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 페북에 그런글 올려도 될까요?
<drake_kr> 별로 상관없을텐데요. 그룹에 올리셔도 개인간 거래니까 제가 터치할 이유는 없고요
<drake_kr> 저처럼 개인 페북에 올리시는건 전혀 문제가 안 되고요
<ipeter> 개인페북에 올려도 전 친구들이 드레이크님처럼 광범위하지 않아서요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아마 댓글조차 안달릴겁니다.
<ipeter> 진짜 우분투 회원을들 위한 7만원 다운행사 해야하나요.
<ipeter> 그냥 쓸찌 또 고민이네요.
<ipeter> 이 선택장애
<drake_kr> 그러면 제가 올려드릴까요? ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아아...고민되네요..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 근데 7만원이면 팔릴까요?
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 팔릴걸요
<ipeter> 네 올려주세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 주말내로 안팔리면 글 내려주세요.
<ipeter> 월요일날 판매처에 한번 전화해보게요..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> fc660m 아니죠?
<ipeter> 페북쪽지로 드렸어요.
<ipeter> 사진이요.
<ipeter> 확인 부탁드려요
<drake_kr> 엇
<drake_kr> 660이 아니군요
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 그런가요?
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 600R이군요
<drake_kr> 그냥 적축이네요
<drake_kr> 어쩐지 660r치곤 너무 싸다 생각했음
<ipeter> 헉 죄송합니다.
<drake_kr> 엥 뭐가요
<ipeter> 사진까지 찍어놓고 제가 품번 확인 제대로 못했네요.
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 660은 지금 가격이 22만원정도 하네요
<ipeter> 뭐 사진 드렸으니 속이려는 의도는 없었습니다.
<ipeter> 죄진 느낌.
<ipeter> 헉 660이  그렇게 비쌌나요?
<ipeter> 왠지 ㅈ지금 키보드 7만원에 판매하는거 비싸게 판매하는것 같네요.
<autowiz> 저한테 주시지요 피터님
<autowiz> 제가 고기 한번 쏘겠습니다.
<autowiz> 오늘도 좋고
<drake_kr> 일단 가격 안 적고 필요한사람 메세지 달라고 했어요
<ipeter> 아 근데 드레이크님도 보셨겠지만...ㅠ 물건받은지 일주일이 채 안되서요..ㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ autowiz 님!!!
<autowiz> 하루 지나가면 중고 입니다.
<ipeter> 맞는 말씀이세요.
<ipeter> 근데 마제2 닌자 치다가 600치니까
<ipeter> 좀 그렇더군요.
<autowiz> 주시는김에 피터님도 같이 주시면 좋고 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저... 생각보다 저렴해요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 초딩때 쓰던 키보드가 생각해보면 기계식이었는데
<autowiz> 좋긴 좋았었지요 아~ 기계식 ... 그때는 모르고 썼었지만
<autowiz> 텐키레스 라는건
<autowiz> 동시입력 말하는건가요?
<drake_kr> 숫자키 없는거요
<drake_kr> 숫자패드
<autowiz> 아하 그건 갑자기 생각이 안났군요
<autowiz> 숫자키는 특별하게 키코드가 매핑되어 있어서 어쩔수 없이 쓰는경우 말고는 거의 쓸일이 없으니
<ipeter> 숫자 키패드 사람마다 다른거 같아요.
<ipeter> 어떤분들은 불편하시다고 하구요
<drake_kr> 전 공간 충분하면 있는게 좋아요
<ipeter> 저같은경우 이제는 절대 숫자키패드 있는거 구매 못하겠어요.
<ipeter> 텐키리스 너무 좋아요.
<autowiz> 방향키는 그위에 home, end 키 때문에 있는게 좋은거 같기도하고
<autowiz> 피터님이 안주신다니 퀵으로 하나 주문해야겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 미안해요
<autowiz> 말로만 ㅋㅋ  저 고기먹으러 가면 1인당 6~7만원 먹는데 쩝
<ipeter> 오즈님이 쏘시는거 아니었어요?!
<ipeter> 저는 사원 2년차 나부랭이인데요?
<ipeter> 만 1년이 채 안된 나부랭이
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 그러면서 기계식 키보드 사려는 나부랭이
<drake_kr> 아니면 갖고 계시다가 시끄럽다고 지랄하는 사람한테 줘요
<drake_kr> 회사에서 제가 기개식 사니까 직원들 다 샀었는데
<drake_kr> 그때 부장님이 시끄럽다고 지랄해서 5만5천원짜리 알프스 백축 선물해드림
<ipeter> zzzzzzzzzzz
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저 이거 팔고 마제2 닌자로 가려구요
<ipeter> 회사에서 그거 쓰는데 600쓰려니 잘 안맞아서요.
<ipeter> 판매처에서는 개봉했는데 안ㅃ바꿔주겠죠?
<ipeter> 아이오 매니아에서 구매했는데요.
<drake_kr> 물어보세요 바꿔줄수도 있을거 같은데
<autowiz> 보관상태 괜찮으면 가능성이 조금은 있을지도
<ipeter> 근데 오픈을 해버려서요.
<ipeter> 포장지 뜯었어요..ㅠ
<autowiz> 포장지는 당연히 뜯지요
<autowiz> 뜯었는데 키보드 배열이 맘에 안든다 몰랐다.
<autowiz> 배송받은지는 좀 됐는데 출장갔다와서 뜯은지는 하루 밖에 안됐다
<autowiz> (이건좀 그런가)
<autowiz> -_-;;
<drake_kr> 오
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 생활의지혜
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 생활의 지혜라고 쓰고 얍삽함이라고 읽는다
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 일단 글은 올려놨는데, 안팔리면 월요일날 한번 전화해야겠네요.
<autowiz> 어떻게 제가 사드릴까요? 가능하면 백라이트 있는거 사고 싶긴 한데
<ipeter> 백라이트 없어요...ㅠ
<autowiz> 그래서 저도 망설이고있어요
<autowiz> 드레이크 님 흑축과 적축에 대한 개인적인 의견을 듣고 싶습니다요
<drake_kr> 전 청축성애잡니다
<autowiz> 클릭이면 소음이 좀 나긴 하지요?
<drake_kr> 제 개인취향은 청 > 백 > 갈 > 흑 > 적
<autowiz> 백축은 제가 잘 모르는데
<ipeter> 전 적축 성애자요.
<autowiz> 그럼 다시 피터님께 묻겠습니다. 흑축이랑 적축이랑 어떻게 달래요?
<autowiz> 달라요?
<drake_kr> 청 > 백 > 갈 > 흑 > 적 >>>> 정전용량 >> 넘사벽 >> 멤브레인
<ipeter> 흑축은 써본적이 없어서요.
<drake_kr> 흑축이 좀 쑥 들어가는 느낌이고 적축이 좀 훅 들어가는 느낌이요
<ipeter> 전 적축의 힘없음(낮은 키압 )성애자 입니다.
<autowiz> 이걸뭐 종류별로 사볼수도없고
<drake_kr> 걍 종류별로 사면 되죠 얼마한다고
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 오즈님은 과장님 아니셔요?
<drake_kr> 기스나면 새로 하나 사면 되죠 플스비타 얼마한다고
<ipeter> 돈많은 포지션 과장님
<drake_kr> xbox one이랑 ps4중에 뭘 살까요? -> 둘다 사면 되죠 얼마한다고
<autowiz> 에이 차장 진급한지가 언제인데
<ipeter> 차.....장?
<ipeter> 헉
<ipeter> 35살에 차장?
<drake_kr> 주식브로커다
<ipeter> 전 신입사원인데요?
<autowiz> (몇달 안됐어요 ... 요즘 돈없어서 컵라면 으로 밥때움 ㅠㅠ)
<autowiz> http://soul_oath.blog.me/220035260047
<drake_kr> 테소로..
<drake_kr> 백라이트가 필요하면 el갖다 두르면 돼요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~ 즐건 주말입니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 드레이크님?
<ipeter> 구매자 안올라오죠?
<jason_kr> 드레이크 잘 봤습니다.= 잘 알았습니다, = 무관. = ok.
<jason_kr> 내 키보드 파란축, 아론. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 오즈, (또 갠 취향이지만) 청 > 백 > 갈"까지는 피하시고 흑 > 적 중에서 고르시기를....또 텐키리스' 선택 여부도 충분히 고려하시길...(오랫만에 다시 또는) 첨쓰려는 사람은 누가 쓰는 거 잠시 빌려써보면 딱 좋은데...
<Dynamicwork> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> hi~ 다이나믹~ 고수 등장?!
<Dynamicwork> 힉
<Dynamicwork> 번역질이나 해대는 중생을 고수라 부르시면 심히 골룸합니다(....)
<jason_kr> 음...할쉅음.
<Dynamicwork> 우분투에서 우분투 그놈으로 갔다가
<Dynamicwork> 주분투로 왔는데 훨 좋네요
<jason_kr> 중생을 순간 중딩으로 오독. 중학교 대니는 고수'로 착각. ㅎ
<Dynamicwork> 커헉
<drake_kr> 헐 '중학생 고수'!!
<jason_kr> 윽, 저 회장실에서 호출. 급 달려 갑니다.
<Dynamicwork> 전 고딩입니다 ;-;
<jason_kr> 드레이크, 잘 봤어요.
<Dynamicwork> 그것도 1년
<drake_kr> 네?
<jason_kr> 다이나믹님, 정말 고딩1?
<Dynamicwork> 넵
<jason_kr> 드레이크 답, 잘 봤다고.요.
<jason_kr> 드레이크 잘 봤습니다.= 잘 알았습니다, = 무관. = ok.
<jason_kr> 고1 고딩의 공력이 대단하오~
<drake_kr> 스바라시
<jason_kr> 으~ 또 회장실 호출...ㅋㅋㅋ 미안합니다, 말씀들 나누...
<Dynamicwork> 근데 듣기로는
<Dynamicwork> 호주 출신 중딩 능력자가 런치패드에 있다고 들었는데
<Dynamicwork> 하하
<jason_kr> 다이나믹님, 지금 여기 이 체널에 잠시 없네? 잠깐 어디 갔나~ 레비'님도 이방에 보통 있어요.
<Dynamicwork> 넵 압니다
<Dynamicwork> 한국어 위백에서 우분투를 알찬 글로 만들겠다고 힘쓰시더니 허허
<drake_kr> 위백은 wikipedia죠?
<Dynamicwork> 넵
<Dynamicwork> 한국어명 위키백과
<jason_kr> 호주 출신 중딩 능력자가 런치패드에 <--- 몰랐던 내용.
<Dynamicwork> 비록 전 사실상 활동을 접다시피 했지만..
<drake_kr> 영어나 한국어나 줄임말은 어려운듯
<Dynamicwork> wb
<Dynamicwork> m8
<Dynamicwork> lol
<Dynamicwork> lmao
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 드레이크 께만....ㅎ
<Dynamicwork> 등등
<drake_kr> w84awhile << 뭔뜻이게여
<Dynamicwork> wait for a while
<drake_kr> 헐
<jason_kr> 웨이트 호어 파일. 잠깐 기다리쇼
<drake_kr> 역시 저만 안되는듯
<Dynamicwork> 좀더 어렵게 가면
<Dynamicwork> 3 fast 5 me
<jason_kr> 저, 준말은 쳇 슬랭. 체팅 비속어(?)까지는 아녀도... ㅋ
<Dynamicwork> 하하 죄송합니다
<jason_kr> 모름, 비표중
<Dynamicwork> 2 fast 4 me를 또 꼬아서 쓰더군요. 파하
<Dynamicwork> 우리만 그런 게 아니었습니다
<drake_kr> 컴터하는 사람들도
<drake_kr> isp라고 하면
<drake_kr> 빡침
<drake_kr> in system programmer / internet service provider
<Dynamicwork> 동음이의어...
<jason_kr> isp 야 표준 약자 죠
<drake_kr> 네트워크 장비 만드는 친구한테 isp라고 했다가 한대 맞았어요
<jason_kr> 헐
<Dynamicwork> !
<jason_kr> 드레크 잘못 아님
<jason_kr> <---- (회장실에서도 쳇 질)
<Dynamicwork> 폰 기종이 어떻게 되시죠
<jason_kr> 엘지 찌 푸로
<jason_kr> 지 프로
<Dynamicwork> !
<Dynamicwork> 오 친척뻘이군요
<Dynamicwork> 제 폰이랑
<jason_kr> 지 3
<jason_kr> ?
<Dynamicwork> 본인은 넥서스5입니다
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Dynamicwork> 베가레이서 3년 노예계약이 5개월 남았을 때쯤
<Dynamicwork> 액정이 완파되어서 힘들게 바꿨지요
<jason_kr> 혹 위치가 어디쯤? 다이네믹 님
<Dynamicwork> 덕분에 그동안 못했던 롬질도 맘껏 하고 있습니다
<Dynamicwork> 제 물리적 위치요? ._.
<jason_kr> 예
<jason_kr> 논리적 위치는 모르고 싶음
<Dynamicwork> 음
<jason_kr> 동 요...
<jason_kr> 보안?
<drake_kr> jason_kr: 님 마음 속
<jason_kr> 흐흐흐 살벌
<drake_kr> 친구한테 전화오면 맨날 뭐하냐고 물어보는데
<drake_kr> 맨날 '니생각'이라고 대답함
<drake_kr> '어디야'의 답변은 '니 마음속'
<jason_kr> 네 생각 ㅎㅎㅎ 찌찌뽕
<jason_kr> 또 뵈여. 애출 합니다.
<Dynamicwork> 1e9ce3722f35b1c6632a83c4ce2b9fd2
<Dynamicwork> 제 물리적 주소입니다. <del>맞춰보세요.</del>
<jason_kr> aprs value? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Dynamicwork> MD5 해시 되겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Dynamicwork> 실제로 제 풀 주소 넣어서 암호화시킨 결과.
<drake_kr> md5면 실제 값은 손실되는거 아닌가여
<Dynamicwork> 어차피 같은 값을 가진 주소를 무차별대입 해보면 알 수 있습니다(???)
<drake_kr> 으, 죄다 품절이네...
<Dynamicwork> 전 블랙프라이데이에도 살 수 있는 물건이 없습니다(...)
<Dynamicwork> 넥서스5 구입하랴, SSL 인증서 사랴 해서 다 써버려서
<drake_kr> 고민하는중에 품절됐네요
<Dynamicwork> 안녕하세욥
<drake_kr> http://www.playwares.com/xe/44657074
<jason_kr> 무슨 ssl 유료?
<autowiz> 기관에서 발급하는 ssl 인증서는 유료이지요
<jason_kr> 안녕? 아뇨 유료 인증으로 강제되었냐 는ㅊ질문
<Dynamicwork> 브라우저께서 말씀하시길 지 스스로 사인한 인증서를 갖다대다니 무엄하도다
<jason_kr> 별~
<autowiz> 으음 유료인증 강제라는게 어떤걸 말슴하시는지 잘 모르겠습니다.  사용자를 대상으로 하는 홈페이지서비스는
<autowiz> ssl 의무화 라는 법령이 생기긴 했습니다만 이게 유료 인증서만 인정하는지 자체 인증서도 인정하는지는 모르겠습니다.
<jason_kr> 내 말이 오즈님 말씀
<drake_kr> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=514246348
<autowiz> 반투명인데 밑에서 LED 쏘면 안구가 터져나가지 않을까요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 모니터 어떻게 보시나여
<autowiz> 아항 모니터도 LED 백라이트군요 요즘
<jason_kr> dynamic
<jason_kr> <autowiz> 으음 유료인증 강제라는게 어떤걸 말슴하시는지 잘 모르겠습니다.  사용자를 대상으로 하는 홈페이지서비스는
<jason_kr> <autowiz> ssl 의무화 라는 법령이 생기긴 했습니다만 이게 유료 인증서만 인정하는지 자체 인증서도 인정하는지는 모르겠습니다.
<Dynamicwork> 아 제 경우는 저것 때문이라서는 아닙니다
<Dynamicwork> https://plug.dj
<Dynamicwork> 여기에서 자바스크립트 기반 봇을 만들어보고 있는데
<Dynamicwork> 외부 스크립트 연동 때문에.. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 예에~
<jason_kr> 그 곳에서는 인증중 유료만 강제하는 이유가 있어요?
<jason_kr> 아니... 이유가 뭐요?
<drake_kr> 어우, 키캡 너무 비싸네요
<drake_kr> 다들 5만원이 넘네..
<Dynamicwork> 보니까 외부 js 파일을 불러오려는데
<Dynamicwork> plug.dj 사이트가 https인데 외부 js 파일 주소는 https가 아니고
<Dynamicwork> 그래서 브라우저에서 거부를 하더군요
<Dynamicwork> 그래서 먼저 셀프사인한 인증서를 갔다 붙였는데
<Dynamicwork> 또 그걸로 물고 늘어져서(...)
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 흥미롭네요.
<Bluedusk_> anyone alive?
<drake_kr> naver
<Bluedusk_> drake_kr,  thanks to answer,
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> 나 천재인듯
<Bluedusk_> 음핫핰
<jason_kr> ㅁㅊ?
<PotatoGim^Home> 아이고...
<jason_kr> ?
<Bluedusk_> ?
<drake_kr> ?
<autowiz> 출장복귀 .. ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-11-30
<autowiz> xubuntu 발음이
<autowiz> 주분투 인거지요?
<autowiz> 외국에도 lotto 유행 하는지 아시는분 계시온지요?
<drake_kr> 6/45 로또는 외국에서 들어온거잖아요
<autowiz> 그럼 한국정서에 맞게 6/25 로또를 만들어야겠군요
<drake_kr> 헐
<autowiz> 너무 멀리갔나요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 전에 회사 부장님같은..
<jason_kr> 예 주분투 ...
<jason_kr> 또 6/45 파워볼 등 유명, 인구가 많아서 당연히 금액도 무척 크고...
<jason_kr> 한국은 6/49죠? 그러므로 당첨률 차이도 크고요.
<drake_kr> 와.. 미생보다 딥빡..
<jason_kr> 아 정정, 한국이 6/45, 외국이 6/49 이네요.
<PotatoGim^Home> GA!
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoE3wLE85qM&list=RD-aC2FJ91wFE
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> autowiz: 일어나요
<ipeter> autowiz_home: 일어나요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 으하핫
<drake_kr> 용사여
<LYUSO_THINK> 용사여
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 피터님도 일어나세요
<jason_kr> autowiz: 수고 많아요~
<autowiz> 주말에도 들어와 계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 무슨 의미있어요? 걍 보이는데로...ㅎ
<jason_kr> 근무중은 아닌데..
<jason_kr> 로그 봤더니 새벽까지 일했나봐요? 오즈
<autowiz> 일이좀 있어서요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 그러게 말요~ 노고가 많아요~
<ipeter> 오즈님?!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 키보드 자꾸 치니까 괜찮네요
<ipeter> 치면 칠수록 좋아요
<autowiz> ㅋㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 싸구려 티 팍팍 나는 플라스틱 느낌이지만요.
<autowiz> 그냥 쓰셔도 되겠네요 ^^
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<autowiz> 저는 자고 일어났더니 새끼 발톱이 부러졌네요 . 피가 철철
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 어쩌다 그런지 전혀 모르시죠?
<ipeter> 자다가 그러셨으니 말이죠.
<autowiz> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 집이셔요?
<ipeter> 요즘 어케 지내시나요?
<autowiz> 일이 남아서 사무실 왔어요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 차장님 정말 짱
<ipeter> 저도 사실 지금 원격으로 붙어서 일하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 피터님도 어지간 히 일하시네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 배워야할것 많은 사원 나부랭이인걸요
<ipeter> 오즈님 회사에 남는자리 없으신가요...?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 요즘 시간에 좀 쫒기고 그런거에
<ipeter> 스트레스를 많이 받아서요.
<autowiz> 저희 월급이 좀 짜서 괜찮으실지 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 스트레이 만땅만땅입니다 아주
<autowiz> 레스
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 쿼리 날릴까요?
<ipeter> 월급?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 조만간에 술한잔 하시죠 ㅋ
<ipeter> 쿼리 날렸어요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 모니터 하나 더 달아서
<ipeter> 사용하고 싶어요.
<ipeter> 노트북에요.
<jason_kr> 남는 패드 또는 탭 있으면 쓸 수 있어요.
<jason_kr> 휴대성도 편하고...
<ipeter> 놋북 15인치, 모니터 24인치 이렇게해서 사용중인데,
<ipeter> 모니터 보다가 놋북보면
<ipeter> 아주 당췌 불편해지네요.
<jason_kr> 할쉅죠. ^^
<jason_kr> 그래서 옛 말에 (모니터 포함)티브이 수상기와 PC, 자동차는 수준을 맞춰서 써야지~ 안그러면 눈높이 맞추기가 힘들어진다" 는 얘기가 있죠. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 데이트 파트너는 모르겠음.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-23
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<AndroUser> 다들 월요병은  극복하고계십니까???전 이상한방가서 혼자떠들다가 욀케 조용하지?  이생각만하며 멍때렸네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<AndroUser> 오즈형덕분에 모바일로 들어왔습니다ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아아 닉넴이 저래서 누군지 몰라봤네 ㅋ
<autowiz> 어제저녁은 잘 먹었느냥? 뭐 먹었어? ㅎㅎ
<AndroUser> 아 닉넴바꿔야겠네요ㅎㅎ  어제 검은깨파스타랑 비프햄버거 먹었어요ㅋ
<AndroUser> 바꼈나요???
<AndroUser> 안바꼈군요ㅡㅡㅎ
<jun_mobile> 다시 들어왔습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 맛있더냐? ㅋㅋ
<jun_mobile> 느끼하더군요
<jun_mobile> 햄버거는 맛있었습니다ㅎ
<JasonJang> Holy Knight:  seri.org 에서 검색하기를 추천
<jun_mobile> 에스컬레이터가 고장난곳이 욀케많을까요??? 에구 힘들어라~
<autowiz> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/20/opinion/international/south-korea-targets-dissent.html?_r=1
<autowiz> 해석은 알아서 하시고... ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 번역은 http://murutukus.kr/?p=10160 여기 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 영어 못해서 서러워지기전에 영어공부좀 미리미리 해둡시다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 월요일이긴 하지만서두 너무 조용한거 아닌가 싶을정도로 조용하네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 배고프네요
<cheesekun> . _.)
<HolyKnight> https://dev.windows.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/testdrive/demos/chess/
<JasonJang> HolyKnight: 위 제 답글 봤어여? ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 아
<HolyKnight> 아파트 분양이유?
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<JasonJang> 아 옙 ^^
<HolyKnight> 제이슨찡도
<HolyKnight> 사셧나유
<HolyKnight> 앞아트유
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 샀다 팔았다 하고요, 또 분양도 받아봤지요.
<HolyKnight> 부럽네유
<sungyo> 구글 메일이 저한테 왜 그러는지..
<sungyo> 서버상에서 발송되는 메일도 안받겠다고 하고... smtp도 거절하고
<sungyo> 서버 노티는 이제 뭐로 받으란건지...( "  ")
<PotatoGim> SNMP 트랩이라는 대안이 있습니다!
<autowiz> snmp는 tcp unicast 가 되던가요?
<autowiz> udp unicast 는 되는것도 같고
<autowiz> 포테토님 저녁은 드셨어요??
<HolyKnight> http://blog.synapsoft.co.kr/417
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/restervivant/220428997093
<autowiz> 공부는 그냥 열심히 하면 됩니다 ... 라고 공신 강 뭐시기가 그러던데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 정말 그런거 같습니다. 이런말 하면 또 제수없다는 말 자주 듣는데 , 홀리님이야 머리가 좋으셔서 잘 모르시겠지만
<autowiz> 주위에 공부 열심히 한다고 하는데 효율도 결과도 떨어지는 녀석들 꽤 많이 봤거든요
<autowiz> 그리고 대부분 공부해야지 말만 하고 공부를 안합니다. 강성태 유투브 보면 완전 웃긴데 시간날때 몇개 봐보세요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MENT> 앗
<MENT> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3764318
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> R공부하고 있습니다
<ipeter> 어렵습니다.
<jun> 빅데이터 분석 하시는건가요.?
<HolyKnight> 본녀도 R 생각하고 있다능...
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3767558&cpage=3
<jun> 7개밖에 못맞췄어요....
<jun> 걱정을 해야하나봐요 ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 3.. 얼룩말..
<pchero_work> 우뢰매 인줄.. -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 이건.. 늙었다는 건가요. -_-;;; 어디가면 아재소리 들을듯..;;;
<jun> 저도 우뢰매 생각했는데 ㅋㅋㅋ 저만 그런게 아니군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> zㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 오늘은 집에서 야근을 하네요;;;; 근데 왜 집이 회사보다 추운건지;;;;
<ipeter> gb
<ipeter> 휴
<ipeter> 홀리나이트님 R 화이팅입니다.
<ipeter> 아.
<ipeter> 우분투가 짱이네요.
<ipeter> 진짜 맥 짱나요
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 아직  익숙해지지 않으셔서 그런거 아닐까요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 터치패널 다루면 되게 편하다고들....하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아오...일단 복사 붙여넣기, 잘라내기부터 힘드네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 진짜 우분투가 빛이요 진리요 생명인가요.
<ipeter> 작업할때마다 헷갈려서 스트레스 많이 받아요.
<HolyKnight> ㄳㄳ
<autowiz> 즐겁고 행복한 밤 시간 되고 계신가요 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 일하는중입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 근데 잘 안되네요
<autowiz> 동물이름 ㅋㅋ , 앞글자 부터 하니 힘들고 마지막글자에 올 수 있는걸 생각한 다음 , 다시 생각해보니까 그나마 쉽게 되는군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> jun님이 왠일로 이 시간까지 계시네요
<jun> 음....처음인거 같네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun> 이상하게 연말이 다가오면 일거리가 몰려들어오는지 모르겠어요;;;
<jun> 10월 마지막주부터 시작해서... 불금과 불토는 다 사라졌네요...ㅡㅜ 내 아까운 청춘이여~
<Work^Seony> 울나라는 연말에 회계년도가 끝나다보니...
<Work^Seony> 여기는 연말일수록 느슨해지거든요
<jun> 으흠.... 부럽습니다;;;
<jun> 연말만 되면 이리 닥달을 해대니 원;;;
<ahoops> 늦은밤 다들 고생이 많으십니다. (__)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 오랜만입니다. 잘지내셨죠?
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 뵙네요.  저는 잘 지내고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ahoops님 하도 안오셔서 뭔일 생긴줄 알았네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 전혀요..몇달 딴동네가서 놀다온거빼곤 다시 똑같아요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...  뭐하고 노셨어요?
<ahoops> 그냥 진짜 개발안된곳에 가서 정찰?좀하고 왔어요.
<ahoops> 팔라완이라고 필리핀에 남은 마지막으로 훼손되지 않은섬이라고 하는데요.
<Work^Seony> 개발안된 곳이면 산간오지 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 섬이라서 산간오지는 아니구요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그냥 다이빙만 주구장창하다가왔어요 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> 아.. . 암생각없이 맘 편하게 있다오셨겠군요
<ahoops> 그냥 거기서 살아볼까하고 갔는데요.
<ahoops> 결과적으로는 전기가 안들어와서 ㅡㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 전기는 그렇다쳐도, 인터넷은 어떡하시려구요
<ahoops> 발전기돌리는것도 하루이틀이죠;;
<ahoops> 네 그부분때문에 사실상 다시 복귀했어요..
<ahoops> 너무 가혹하더라구요.
<ahoops> 맨날 열대어만 먹고살고 쩝..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전기 인터넷 먹는거
<Work^Seony> 모두 문제군요
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 근데 확실히 자연?은 살아있더구뇽.
<Work^Seony> 훼손되지 않다라는게 꼭 "좋다"라는 의미를 갖는게 아니라는 점을 알게됐네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 현대인에게 가장 이상적인 곳은, 자연환경이 살아있으면서 모든게 다 있는 그런 곳이겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네 전기만 들어와도 어떻게 해보겠는데 그게 힘들더라구요.
<ahoops> 나중에는 머리만한 조개만 잡아먹고 살았네요.
<Work^Seony> 저는 미국에서 영주권 못따면 다른 나라로 갈까하는데, 필리핀 좋나요? ㅋ
<ahoops> 흠.
<ahoops> 전체적으로는 나쁘지 않은것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 영어보단 그래도 따갈로어가 더 중요하죠?
<ahoops> 그렇긴한데요..
<ahoops> 그래도 영어가 더 좋을때가 많죠.
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<ahoops> 왜냐면 따갈로그도안통하는 경우도 있구해서요
<jun> 전 이만 물러나보겠습니다.. 좀따가 출근하려면 조금이라도 자야겠네요~
<Work^Seony> 잉?  자국어가 안통하는데가 있어요?
<jun> 조금있다가 뵈요~~
<Work^Seony> jun, 네 쉬세요
<ahoops> 아니다 따갈로그가 더 나을듯하네요.
<ahoops> 자국어가..애매한게 좀 있어요.
<ahoops> 70개 언어정도 있다고 하더라구요..여기서 쓰는언어가요.
<ahoops> 차타고 한시간가면 언어가 틀려진다고 생각하셔도 될듯해요.
<ahoops> 제가 사는곳에서는 로컬애들끼리 서로 대화가 안되는 경우도 은근히 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그런 곳일수록 남의 나라 언어인 영어는 더 안통하겠군요
<ahoops> 네 영어도 안통하구 좀 애매하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 흐 필리핀은 안되겠군요
<Work^Seony> 영어도 잘 못하는데 또 다른 언어까지 해야하면..
<ahoops> 따갈라그 하시면되요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 어차피 취직을 해야하기 때문에...  사업할 돈은 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 취업은 무슨 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 미국쪽이 연봉이 한국돈으로 1억되나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그건 동네마다 달라요
<ahoops> 평균연봉이 칠팔천정도일려나요.
<Work^Seony> 실리콘 밸리나 가야 1억부터 시작하지, 그외에는 1억 받기 힘들죠
<Work^Seony> 동네 물가가 저렴한 주에서는 5천 6천도 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 그런데서는 6천 받아도 살기 좋거든요
<ahoops> 버는것보다 쓰기나름이긴하니;;
<Work^Seony> 근데 대부분은 그런 곳으로 안가고 싶어하죠...
<ahoops> 제가 사는동네는 진자 다 비싸서 애매하긴하네요.
<ahoops> 질에 비해서 너무 비싸서 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 계산좀 해봐야겠네요 진자 제 생활자체도요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 방값이 한달에 80만원, 전기세물세 하면 얼추 백만원.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 사는데 문제 없고 그러시면 뭐 굳이...
<ahoops> 아뇨 저도 그냥 작게 쓰는 편인데요.
<ahoops> 압박이 은근히 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 방세랑 공과금이 좀 세긴 하네요
<ahoops> 이백정도는 쓰나봐요.
<Work^Seony> 뭔 미국 수준이네요
<DarkCircle>  (  _ _) 너부죽.
<ahoops> DarkCircle: (__)
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 요새는 바른생활이신가보네요 ㄲㄲ
<ahoops> 근데 전 적게 쓰는 편인듯해요.
<DarkCircle> 요 며칠새 _-_ ... 병에 시달리다 이제 들어왔습니다.
<DarkCircle> 거의 일주일만인듯 .
<ahoops> 다른분들은 더 쓰실듯..대신 많이들 버시니까 괜찮을것같아요
<Work^Seony> DarkCircle, 흐 고생하셨군요
<ahoops> 한국식당가서 밥먹으면 기본 3만원정도니까 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 한국식당은 뭐랄까
<DarkCircle> 나라밖으로 나가면
<Work^Seony> 근데, 기본적으로 인건비가 싼 나라에서 그 정도 물가면 감당 안되는 수준 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 이상하게 비싸더군요
<DarkCircle> 메뉴도 별거 없는데
<Work^Seony> 그게요,
<ahoops> 감당안되도 식문화가 발달이 안되서 대안이 없어요.
<Work^Seony> 한국음식은, 한국에서 오는 재료가 아니면 만들 수가 없어서 그래요
<DarkCircle> 근데 중국이나 홍콩 이런쪽이라면 말이 조금 달라지는데
<ahoops> 다 끌어와서 만들어야 흉내라도 내죠 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 거기도 비싸더군요.
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 재료를 대부분 다 수입해야하니까 그래서 한국음식이 외국에 나가면 비싸게 되죠
<DarkCircle> 아싸리 한국음식 재료가 안나는 나라야 좀 비싼게 이해는 가는데
<DarkCircle> 한달 전쯤에 홍콩에서 온 분이 그러더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 또 다른 부분은, 한국음식은 한국사람이 아니면 그 맛을 내기가 좀 어렵다는 문제도 있구요...
<DarkCircle> 해봐야 비빕밥 불고기 이정도인데 1인분 양 별로 안되고 10달러가 넘는다고.
<ahoops> 그게 로컬 배추 무우 이런걸로 만들면 만들수는 있는데 맛도 그렇구요.. 종자자체를 한국껄로 해서 키운놈으로 해야 맛도나고 고추가루 젓갈 이런건 대안이 없으니;;
<DarkCircle> 젓갈은 그냥 실어가도 되는데 어디까지나 맛이 문제죠.
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 하느 스타일대로 무조건 맵고 짜고 이렇게 해도 안되고
<DarkCircle> 좀 약간 부드럽게 하는것도 필요한데
<Work^Seony> 대충 비슷하게라도 맛 흉내내긴 해요.  예를 들자면, 양배추로 김치를 담근다던가...
<Work^Seony> 양배추 김치가 의외로 먹을만해요
<DarkCircle> 겉절이가 괜찮을거예요
<DarkCircle> 익으면 "어우..."지만.
<Work^Seony> 찌개를 못해먹어서 그렇지, 맛은 김치랑 비슷합니다'
<ahoops> 제가 자주 먹는게 깻잎인데, 뱅기로 공수해와서 먹는데 한장에 80원 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 아마 한국음식중에 외국에서 거의 비슷하게 해먹을 수 있는게 오이소박이일듯.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  오이소박이 먹기 힘듭니다
<Work^Seony> 고추가루 구하기가 힘들거든요
<Work^Seony> 오이는 구하기 쉬운데, 고추가루 구하기가 어려워요
<DarkCircle> 고추가루가 -ㅅ- ....
<DarkCircle> ...
<ahoops> 고추가루는 대안이 없자나요.
<Work^Seony> 깻잎은 좀 이해가 안되는데요...
<ahoops> 고추장 된장도 마찬가지구;;
<DarkCircle> 아얘 없진 않은데
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 나는 그 고추가루 맛이 나는 고추가루를 ...
<Work^Seony> 깨는 전세계적으로 많이 먹는데, 깻잎을 먹는 사람들은 한국사람들 뿐이라, 깻잎 대부분 버리거든요..
<DarkCircle> 생산하는데는 중국밖에 없는데요
<DarkCircle> 가끔 중국산 보면 ... 어떤건 사기치는거도 있어서
<DarkCircle> 고추가루가 아닌 경우가 있음 - -;
<ahoops> 종자가 틀려서요. 로컬꺼는 못먹어요;;
<DarkCircle> 요새 중국에서 하는게 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 종자하다가 심고 따고 또 심고 또 따고 ...
<Work^Seony> 이거 재밌네요 ㅎㅎ  https://www.google.com/starwars/
<DarkCircle> 하다가 -> 사다가
<ahoops> 제가 깻잎으로 집에서 진짜 많이 시도했는데 키워서 먹을라구요.
<ahoops> 이게 딱 싹이나면 바로..꽃피워서 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 깻잎은 조곤조곤하게 끓이면서 간맞추는게 관건 ㅋㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그나마 하와이는 아시아 계가 대부분이라, 먹는거 구하는건 어렵지 않아서 다행이죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 바닷가라서 쌀쌀하다고 느끼는 순간 꽃피우고 죽을라고 하더라구요. 그래서 안커버리더군요.
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> 실내에서 키우셔야 할거예요.
<DarkCircle> 뜨듯~하게 놓고.
<Work^Seony> 부추 키워보세요.  부추가 초보가 키우기 딱 좋은 식물이라네요
<ahoops> 네 유리관르로 딱 짜서 키워야할듯해요.
<ahoops> 암튼 김치는 어찌어찌 와이프가 담그니 문제없지만;; 고추가루 고추장 없는 순간 바로;;
<ahoops> 열대어만 먹어야합니다;;
<DarkCircle> 고추장은
<DarkCircle> 아마 그냥 사오는게 나을겁니다. 담궈먹기보다 ... =3
<Work^Seony> "와이프"라고 말씀하시는거보니 결혼하셨나보네요
<DarkCircle> 바닷가에서 고추가루에 뭐 해서 고추장 해먹으면 맛이 읎어서 ...
<DarkCircle> 글게요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 잡아먹은 니모만해도 상당할듯;;
<ahoops> 결혼은 안했는데요. 이젠 거의 공식적으로 호칭은 와이프입니다;;
<DarkCircle> 한동안 안보이시다 들어오실때는 항상 변신하시고 들어오신단 ...
<DarkCircle> 요새도 맥주 많이 드세요 ?ㅅ?/
 * DarkCircle ㅋㅋㅋ 
<ahoops> 잘 안먹어요;;
<ahoops> 많이 먹어봐야 한두병 정도요.
<ahoops> 작년까지만해도 나발불고 쓰러져 자고 햇는데 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 글게요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나발 불고 쓰러져 잘 정도면 몇병 드셔야되요?
<ahoops> 와이프가 구멍가게 하거든요. 항상 30박스 이상씩 있으니 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 툭하면 섬 침수됐다고 컴 꺼져있다고 ... 하시고...
<ahoops> 한박스 이상은 먹죠.
<DarkCircle> 요새도 자주 침수되나요?
<ahoops> 아뇨 요즘은 공사를 많이해서요. 좋아졌어요
<DarkCircle> 다행이네요 ㄲㄲ
<ahoops> 대신;;
<ahoops> 인터넷이 막장에요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 IRC만 잘되면 되죠 (ㅇ?)
<DarkCircle> IRC용 망시설.
<DarkCircle> 조으다*-_-*
<ahoops> 이제 겨울이니 하이시즌이여서요.
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 최근에 isp 쪽에서 시설을 대대적으로 업그레이드해서, 이제는 다운로드는 100m bps 나옵니다
<ahoops> 외국인들이 더 많이와서 ㅡㅡ;; 최악입니다;
<ahoops> 백매가;;
<ahoops> 제가 지금 영화받구있는데 지금 음 39KB정도네요
<ahoops> 2.7기가 언제 받을지 에허 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 근데 100메가는 비싸서 50mbps 쓰는데, 사실 이것도 저한테는 충분해요
<ahoops> 터미널만 잘 되면 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 외국인들 오는 족족 돈 잘 뜯어내면
<DarkCircle> 망 업글도 가능할거 같은데 -ㅅ- ...
<Work^Seony> 아마 거기 사람들이 그런거 업글할 생각 자체가 없을 거에요
<DarkCircle> 근데 생각코보면 필리핀이 워낙 이리저리 막장인데가 많다보니까 ...
<ahoops> 네 너무 막장이라;;
<DarkCircle> 돈을 얹어주고 꿀을 발라줘도 안해줄듯.
<ahoops> 보통 여긴 그렇게 발라주지 않구요..
<ahoops> 라인을 직접 설치를 합니다;;
<DarkCircle> 가내수공업 ㄷㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 예를 들어서 전기 통신시설 이런게 기본이자나요.
<DarkCircle> 넹
<ahoops> 전기는 전봇대 있어야하는데
<autowiz> 벌써 4시반이네요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 전봇대 안세워주니까 음
<ahoops> 전봇대를 리조트에서 설치를 하고나서
<ahoops> 맨위에 라인은 우리 리조트가 전용으로 쓸꺼야 이런식으로 설치를 해요;;
<DarkCircle> 거기서 가정용 이런식으로 빼오는거군요 (...)
<ahoops> 그렇지요
<DarkCircle> 거기서 380V 뺀다 그러면
<DarkCircle> 우리 220V 16A 쓸께 몇가닥만 내놔라 .
<DarkCircle> 이런식.
<DarkCircle> 메인은 거기에 있고
<ahoops> 쭙.
<DarkCircle> 쓰는 쪽은 얹혀서 /-ㅅ-/
<ahoops> 통신사 대역폭이 풀나서 너무 느리니..
<ahoops> 전용라인 따로 다른 섬에서 끌어다가 쓰구 그래요 여긴 ㅡㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 필리핀에서 사업하시던 분이...
<ahoops> 샹그릴라같은데는 제가 듣기로 라인비용만 천오백인가 지불한다고 하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 있었죠. 그분 말씀대로도 사업체 자체도 그렇지만 정부도 치안기구도 모든게 다 막장.
<DarkCircle> 아 물론 우분투 내에서의 얘기.
<DarkCircle> 천오백 달러죠?
<ahoops> 만원요..
<DarkCircle> 아 만사천달러 후반이네요.
<DarkCircle> (현재 환율 기준)
<ahoops> 네;;
<DarkCircle> 천오백달러면 =3
<DarkCircle> (겁나싼거 -ㅂ-)
<ahoops> 워낙 비싼 리조트니 부담없이 지불하는거겠죠;;
<ahoops> 30분정도있다가
<ahoops> 고기잡으로 가는 날이라;;
<DarkCircle> 이번에도 니모낚나요 (...)
<ahoops> 조그만 카누 가진 친구가 있는데 이친구랑 일주일에 이틀정도 같이 나가거든요.
<ahoops> 니모도 많이 잡죠.
<ahoops> 새벽에 나가서 두어시간 잡으면 대박나는 날은 10마리정도 잡아요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 좀 뭔가 제대로 먹을걸 잡을라카면 멀리 나가서 등켜놓고 (...는 오징어...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 참치!
<ahoops> 전부 열대어들에요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 열대어가 안좋은게 따뜻한 물에 사는 물고기는 지방층이 얇아서 매운탕이 안되요
<ahoops> 다 튀겨먹는 수밖에 없어요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 생선을 그닥 안좋아하는 저로서는...
<Work^Seony> 재미가 없겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그나마 갈치, 고등어, 참치, 연어까진 좋아하는데..
<ahoops> 튀겨먹은 니모 뼈만 모아도 서니님 무덤정도는 충분히;;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 제가 팔라완가서 인상적이였던게 뭐냐면
<ahoops> 조개중에 사람 머리만한게 있어요
<ahoops> 그게 잡으면 안되는 조개인데 그게 삶아서 초장에 먹으면 흠
<Work^Seony> 징그럽지 않아요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 보호종인가보네요?
<ahoops> 제가 여기 필리핀와서 먹은 음식중에 최고였던것같아요
<ahoops> 보호종에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기도 마트가면 한 30센티는 되보이는 조개가 있는데, 징그러워요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전 홍합이나 재첩 말고는 조개 잘 못먹는데
<DarkCircle> 비위 이런거 때문이 아니라 트라우마(?)때문에 - -;
<ahoops> 다이빙을 해서 들어가야 맛나느것들을 좀 많이 잡는데;;
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 요즘 일주일 내내 비가 와서, 여행온 사람들 엄청 짜증나겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ 우기에요?
<autowiz> 서니님도 비와서 조금은 불편하신거 아니신지 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 여긴 우기끝나가고있어서 날씨는 좋은데 ㅋ
<ahoops> autowiz: 낼름~
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ 건강히 잘 지내시지요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 넹 덕분에요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 인도네시아 놀러갔을때 거기 3년쯤 살던 제 친구가 그러는데
<autowiz> 덥기도 하고 해서 입맛 떨어질때가 있는데 잘 못먹으면 면역력 도 같이 떨어져서 이것저것 많이 걸린다고
<autowiz> 뎅기열 인가 걸려서 자기도 죽을뻔 했다고 ㅠ 그다음부터는 현지 음식도 잘 먹는데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 살려면 적응해야죠;;
<autowiz> 피자 햄버거는 잘 안질릴거 같은데 그래도 질리겠죠? ㅎㅎ  어떤데는 피자 햄버거가 너무 비싸서 먹기 힘든경우도 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 비 온다고 불편한건 없어요
<Work^Seony> 집 바로 앞에 셔틀버스 와서, 사무실 바로 앞에서 내려주거든요
<DarkCircle> 햄버거 먹는게 꽤 간편한데 패티 만들고 야채 다듬는게 귀찮아서 (...)
<DarkCircle> 햄버거가 비싼 집은 패티가 (...!...)
<DarkCircle> 그래서 뭐 나름 이유는 있더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 보통 체인점햄버거가 쌀 수 있는건
<DarkCircle> 그냥 기계로 돌려다 박박 찍어버리니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 사람손으로 하면 식감 자체가 완전히 달라지니 ..
<Work^Seony> 여기도 진짜 맛있는 햄버거 피자가 따로 있긴한데, 맛있는건 진짜 다르긴 해요
<DarkCircle> 하와이에도 인앤아웃 있나요?
<autowiz> 필리핀에도 있는지 모르겠는데 저는 그 바나나 잎으로 싼 밥이 맛있더라구요.
<ahoops> 흠 약간 찰진 밥이요?
<DarkCircle> 피자는 대부분 홈메이드식으로 만들겠지만...
<ahoops> 약밥 스타일인가요.
<autowiz> 발리에서 생긴일 드라마에서 하지원이 맛나게 먹는걸보고 으흐흐흐
<Work^Seony> 인앤아웃은 하와이에 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 거의 약밥비슷한 결과물이 나오더군요
<ahoops> ㅋ 전 그냥 쿠쿠가 짱에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전기밥솥은, 진짜로 한국이 세계 최곱니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가격이 비싸서 그렇지..
<DarkCircle> 90년대 초만해도 조지루시 코끼리 밥솥이 짱이었는데
<Work^Seony> 가전제품이 말도 하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 조지루시 아직도 나와요
<Work^Seony> 하와이에는 많이 팝니다
<DarkCircle> 쿠쿠 밥솥 기능 무지 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 한국밥솥 살 능력이 안되서, 아직 일본밥솥 써요.
<DarkCircle> 그걸로 식혜 수정과도 끓일 수 있고
<autowiz> 라면도 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ 라면 .. .
<DarkCircle> 떡도 찔 수 있고 -.-;
<DarkCircle> 술빵인가 그런거 .
<DarkCircle>  옥수수 잔뜩 넣어놓고 쪄먹기도 하는데
<DarkCircle> 아 한국 밥솥 살때는요. 굳이 비싼 모델로 안사도 돼요.
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 얼마 해요?
<DarkCircle> 식구수가 많고 밥을 오래두었다 먹는다면 모를까 ..
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 2인인가 3인용 제일 싼게, 한 $300 정도 해요.
<Work^Seony> 조지루시나 파나소닉 같은 일제 밥솥은 $100
<DarkCircle> 뭐 비싸봐야 10만원 언저리 정도면 ... 3~4인용.
<Work^Seony> 가격차이가 많이 나니까, 일제를 쓸 수 밖에 없죠..
<DarkCircle> (실제로는 거의 2인용이나 마찬가지지만...)
<DarkCircle> 300불 가는 모델도 있는데 이건 진짜 대용량.
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 대용량은 $500 정도 합니다
<DarkCircle> 두고두고 먹는 집인 경우. 아니면 머슴+고봉밥 먹는 집.
<Work^Seony> 제일 작은 것도 $300
<DarkCircle> 그리고 요새 밥해먹으면서 깨달은게요 ...
<Work^Seony> 당분간은 걍 일제 써야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 밥을 해먹는거 자체는 전기밥솥보다 그냥 압력 밥솥 ... 가스불에 올려다놓고 하는게 나아요.
<DarkCircle> 전기밥솥 전기요금 엄청나게 처먹어서 -_-
<Work^Seony> 보통 자취하시는 분들 밥 얼려서 그때그때 꺼내먹지않나요?
<DarkCircle> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=642417589&pos_class_cd=111111111&pos_class_kind=T&pos_shop_cd=SH&keyword_order=%C4%ED%C4%ED+%BE%D0%B7%C2+%B9%E4%BC%DC&keyword_seqno=8533017637&search_keyword=%C4%ED%C4%ED+%BE%D0%B7%C2+%B9%E4%BC%DC
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이런건 좀 싸죠.
<DarkCircle> 별 기능도 없는거.
<DarkCircle> 신혼부부에게 딱 좋음.
<ahoops> 해먹어야죠;; 어캐 얼려서 먹어요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 자취하는 사람은 보통 2~3인용짜리 대충 놓고 그때그때.
<Work^Seony> 밥 새로 지어서 1인분씩 포장해서 냉동실에 얼리고, 그때그때 꺼내서 전자렌지로 녹이면 새밥 같습니다.  아직 모르시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 포장할 때 잘해야해요.
<ahoops> 호..그런게 있었나요
<DarkCircle> 밥을 완전히 식히고 밀봉을 잘하는게 중요.
<Work^Seony> 걍 1회용 비닐랩에 넣으면 되요
<Work^Seony> 안식히고 걍 넣어도 됩니다.  뜨거워서 빨리 얼어요
<DarkCircle> 비닐랩에 싸놓고 락앤락 통에다 밀봉 보관하면 괜츈.
<DarkCircle> 근데 하와이에선 오래두고 그러면 상하거나 그러지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 흔히 쉰내난다고 떡 된내 같은 ... 냄새 나기 시작하면
<DarkCircle> 과감하게 버리는게 -_-;
<autowiz> 열대기후에서 과일이나 이런게 생각보다 실내에서 오래 보관이 가능한거 같던데요
<DarkCircle> 아 과일도 종류별로 다를거예요.
<DarkCircle> 어떤건 더운데 그냥 보관하는게 좋고 어떤건 얼려보관해야 하고 뭐 그런식.
<DarkCircle> 한국에 바나나 가져다놓으면 죄다 시커매지는 이유가 ...
<Work^Seony> 음... 저는 한국보다 하와이가 음식 상하는 속도가 좀 느리다고 생각했는데요,
<DarkCircle> 기후가 안맞아서 ...
<Work^Seony> 텍사스 같은 곳에서 오신 분들은 또 다르더라구요..
<ahoops> 바나나 망고, 이런건 다 익혀서 먹어야하는거니 문제없구;; 문제는 채소인데;
<ahoops> 채소는 여기는 한국식으로 따지면 거의 폐기처분되는 정도가 대부분이라서 ㅠ
<autowiz> 빵도 한국같으면 거실에 놓고 이틀정도 지나면 영별로인데 먹을만 했어요 . 에이컨을 너무 틀어서 그런가 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기는 이틀까진 아니고, 빵 같은건 한 1주일 넘게 가요
<DarkCircle> 한국은 잘~보관해야 1~2주일
<DarkCircle> 보통은 3일.
<autowiz> 네 자카르타 있을때 4~5일씩 그냥 거실에 놓고 먹었던거 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 공장에서 만드는건 길게 보름
<DarkCircle> 어렸을적에 친구가 제과제빵사인가 뭔가 그거 된다고 교본을 하나 펼치고 하나 읽어보길래
<DarkCircle> 뺏어서 슬쩍 보니까 식용 보존제 이야기가 나오더군요.
<DarkCircle> 그거 때문에 공장제조 제과류와 시중의 수제 제과류가 명확하게 제조공정/기법에서 선이 그어진다고 ...
<ahoops> 얼마전에 한 한국분이 마닐라에서 야채를 왕창 가지고 오셔서 야채장사를 해볼까하고 오셨는데, 야채가져오는데
<ahoops> 바기오->마닐라까지 하루, 마닐라->여기까지 하루;;; 그리고 2일후에 절반 버리셨다고;;
<Work^Seony> 야채 갖고오는거 불법일텐데
<Work^Seony> 아, 자국 내군요
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 자국내자나요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 야채는 따자마자 바로 냉장실 직행 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 양파나 감자 마늘 이런거라면 모를까 ...
<Work^Seony> 흠... 여기도 2-3일 내로 버리는 정도는 아닌데, 거기가 좀 심하네요
<Work^Seony> 습도가 높아서 그런가
<ahoops> 이게 한국이면 냉장차?로 실어와서 바로 저온냉장고로 직행인데, 여긴 잘해봐야 아이스박스에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 채소가 다 죽어서 오겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그래서 신선한걸 먹을려면 비행기로 바로 실어와서 바로 사야해서요.
<ahoops> 그래서 깻잎한장에 80-100원씩;;
<autowiz> 깻잎 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 깻잎김밥 /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> 거기에 우엉넣고 치즈 넣어서 둘러먹으면 맛있는데
<Work^Seony> 제임스 고슬링이 소녀시대 공항에서 사진 찍힌거 그냥 비슷한 사람이라고 했던거 같은데,
<Work^Seony> 진짜 소녀시대 팬이라네요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그나저나 미국 곧 정신없겠네요
<DarkCircle> 미국이 좀 안정화될쯤이면 한국이 (...)
<Work^Seony> 네.  그저께 쇼핑몰 갔는데 왠 사람이 그렇게 많았는지 깜짝 놀랐어요
<DarkCircle> 이제 블프고 ...
<DarkCircle> 곧 크리스마스고
<ahoops> 서니님 영주권 기약없으신거죠?
<Work^Seony> 저는 일단 이번에 진급부터 좀 하려구요
<Work^Seony> 제 사수가 진급 요청 넣었어요
<DarkCircle> 진급하면 늘어나겠네요
<Work^Seony> 월급이요?
<DarkCircle> 월급보단
<DarkCircle> 체류 유효기간이?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그거랑은 상관없어요
<DarkCircle> 하고 있는 일은 어느정도 급이 있는데 실제 직급이 낮다거나 그런상황인가요?
<Work^Seony> 체류에 관계된건 미 이민국이랑 이민법에 따르는거라...
<Work^Seony> 원래 제가 여기 취업할 때 당시 나온 구인광고가, "주니어 시스템 어드민"이었거든요
<Work^Seony> 예전 사수 말로는, 제가 "주니어" 포지션으로 불리기에는 좀 그렇다고는 했었어요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅎㅎㅎㅎ 하긴
<DarkCircle> 경력도 있으신데 =3
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실 저 같은 외노자는 주니어고 뭐고 일단 지원부터 해야되요
<Work^Seony> 그리고나서 승진을 노려야죠
<Work^Seony> 회사 입장에서도, 실력 좋은데 연봉 적게 받는다는데 안쓸 이유가 없거든요
<DarkCircle> 하긴 ... 글쵸.
<Work^Seony> 그리고나서 몇년 일 잘하면, 뽑기운에 기대해야할지 모르는 또 다른 직원을 뽑는 것보단 일 잘하는거 옆에서 지켜보는 직원을 승진시키는게 나아요
<DarkCircle> 요새 분위기가 보면
<DarkCircle> 주니어는 또 잘 안뽑아요.
<DarkCircle> 안뽑으려고 하고.
<DarkCircle> 더욱 격렬하게
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...  실리콘밸리도 아마 그럴 거에요
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 좀 인력난에 시달리는 곳이라서 제가 운이 좋았기도 했죠
<DarkCircle> 인력난이 "골고루" 시달리는거 같더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 제 부서장 말로는, 일 잘하는 직원을 오래 데리고 있기가 너무 힘들다고 하는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 다들 조금만 경력 쌓으면 딴데 갈려고 하니까...
<DarkCircle> 한국은 경력 쌓고 뭐하고 해서 회사에서 붙들어주면 오히려 계속 있으려고 하는데
<DarkCircle> 근데 그렇게 있으면 연봉이 올라가다가 어느샌가부터 깎이게 되고(일반회사는!)
<ahoops> 서니님도 어서 딴곳으로..
<ahoops> (필리핀으로..)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 필리핀 사시는 얘기 들으니까, 가면 안될 거 같아요
<ahoops> 컴터 그거 나이먹고 계속하는거 아닙니다..
<DarkCircle> 공무원이야 완전 쪼리였다가 15년차 20년차나돼야 ...
<Work^Seony> 저 이번에 진급되면, 정말 운 좋아야 연봉 65k 받을텐데...  제 사수는 95k ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 대신 세금은 좀 쎄겠군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 환갑 넘어서까지 필드에 있을 건데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  7만 넘으면 세율이 달라져요
<DarkCircle> 한국은 연봉 5천 넘기 시작하는 딱 그 경계점에부터 갑자기 세율이 확 올라가서 연봉 5천 받는 사람이 연봉 4천 후반대 받는 사람만도 못한 상황이 -_-
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<ahoops> 이론..
<Work^Seony> 근데 여기는, 그래도 세금 많이 내면 말년에 연금이 오른다는 장점은 있어요
<Work^Seony> 소셜 시큐리티라고 하는데, 말년에 소셜 시큐리티 많이 받으면 노년이 행복해지죠
<DarkCircle> 한국은 ...
<DarkCircle> ;ㅅ;
<ahoops> 흠;; 연금이라는 말이 가슴에 막 와 닿는군요;;
<DarkCircle> 지급보장 개뿔 없는
<DarkCircle> 궁민연금.
<Work^Seony> 일단 저는 65k 받으면, 더 이상 진급은 불가능하기 땜시...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그 정도로 만족해야죠
<Work^Seony> 하와이니깐..
<DarkCircle> 문득 생각나는게
<DarkCircle> 어제저녁
<DarkCircle> 반찬
<DarkCircle> 겨란+스팸
<ahoops> 전 결혼을 해도 법적으로 제이름으로 땅같은건 못사기때문에;; 모든 명의는 이미 와이프 이름으로 했는데 이건 어떤면에서는 진짜 도박 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 도박이네요
<ahoops> 좋게 말하면 연금이고 한편으로는 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 와이프에게 충성을 맹세하셔야 할판 ㄷㄷ
<ahoops> 애매하더라구요..이런게 좀 그래요
<DarkCircle> 한국은 제주도의 땅이 중국인 명의로 되어 있는 곳이 수두룩하죠
<DarkCircle> 땅은 못사되 부동산은 살 수 있게 해야 하는데
<ahoops> 제 인생의 가장큰 리스크가 와이프라니;;
<Work^Seony> 이혼하게되면 어떻게 되시나요?
<DarkCircle> 땅까지 팔아버림 ... 또라이놈들.
<DarkCircle> 전재산 몰수인카 ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 외국인도 아니고 국적보유자면
<ahoops> 만약 결혼해서 이혼해도 자국민 편을 들어주기때문에 짤탱없어요 대부분;
<DarkCircle> 법적으로 땅거래 되지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 사실상 그냥 땅을 준거나 마찬가지네요
<ahoops> 이중국적은 나이가 더 있어야 가능해요. 아직 제 나이는 불가능한걸로 알아요.
<DarkCircle> 땅을 준다기보단
<DarkCircle> 제가 알고 있는 범위내에서는
<DarkCircle> 매매 소유 다 안되는걸로.
<Work^Seony> ahoops님 나이가 어리지 않은 걸로 알고있는데, 대체 몇살이나 더 있어야되요?
<ahoops> 55세인가 넘어가야할껄요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 정년퇴직하고나서군요
<Work^Seony> 취직도 안되니까, 다른 나라 가든말든이군요
<ahoops> 넹;;
<ahoops> 그쵸..
<ahoops> 15살이나 차이나는데 흠;;
<ahoops> 어머님이 그러시더라구요.
<ahoops> 결혼부터 해라~~ 그러시는데 저는 일이년만 더 살고;;
<ahoops> 그런부분이 완전 큰 리스크라서;;
<Work^Seony> 완전 크죠
<Work^Seony> 도박이 아니라, 그냥 "증여" 하신거나 마찬가지네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 뭐 그래서 지금 하는 일이 뭐냐면
<ahoops> 와이프한테 일부러 구멍가게 하라고 했거든요.
<ahoops> 근데 제 생각보다 음 일을 너무 열심히해서요.
<ahoops> 8시에 나와서 12시까지 일해버리니까요.
<ahoops> 한달에 와이프가 300좀 넘게 버나봐요.
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<ahoops> 근데 원래 그전에는..한달에 60정도 벌었거든요.
<ahoops> 60벌면 필리핀 기준으로는 잘버는건데요. 지금은 더 벌자나요 어찌되었던간에요.
<Work^Seony> 무지 잘버는거죠 5배인데요
<ahoops> 여기서 조금만더 벌면..
<ahoops> 이게 마음이 바뀌는지 좀 보자...흠.
<ahoops> 이게 제 포커스에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 약간은 위험할지도 모르는 자본실험이군욬
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  아무쪼록 잘 풀리셨으면 하네요
<Work^Seony> 부자되시면 저 필리핀 구경 좀 시켜주세요
<ahoops> 실험이에요 실험 진자 말그대로요;;
<DarkCircle> 사람 마음이 자본에 의해 간사해지는것인가 ...
<ahoops> 워낙 개판?나는 경우가 많아서 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 진짜 다 털리고 자원봉사?만하고 쫓겨나는 경우도 많거든요.
<DarkCircle> 못사는 나라일수록 그게 더하더라구요
 * DarkCircle 뭐 한국이라고 안그럴리가 (...)
<ahoops> 그래서 다들 결혼하고 안하고를 떠나서 자식낳으면 자식앞으로 모든 명의를 돌리긴하지만요;;
<DarkCircle> 최소한 자식은 개털되면 안되니 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그런거보다는;;
<ahoops> 와이프는 배신해도 자식은 배신이 안되자나요;;
<ahoops> 배신안때리니 보통 자식 앞으로 돌리더라구요.
<ahoops> 자식도 배신때리면 그거야 진짜 팔자구요 -0-
<DarkCircle> 흠 글쎄요. 요새 세태가 워낙에 짬통스러워서
<DarkCircle> 자식이 누구 통수를 칠지 부부간에 누가 어떻게 통수를 칠지 그건 모르겠더라고요
<DarkCircle> 이미 지구가 썩어서 =3
<ahoops> 근데 확실히 틀려진게 있긴있더라구요.
<ahoops> 항상 캐쉬를 가지고 다니고 캐쉬양이 커지니 쓰는건 변함없는데 약간 뭐랄까요 일이백은 쉽게 생각하는듯해요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 예전이면 몇달월급인데 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 주머니에 넣는 돈을 항상 제한해두면 돼요 .
<DarkCircle> 제가 그런식으로 한방에 쓰는 비용을 제한하거든요.
<ahoops> 그게 장사하는거라서 안되요..
<ahoops> 여긴 은행거래를 안하고 전부 현찰박치기만해서요.
<DarkCircle> 개인적으로 쓰는 비용 따로
<DarkCircle> 장사비용 따로
<DarkCircle> 누가 쓸 비용 따로
<DarkCircle> 선긋는게 중요 .
<ahoops> 개인적으로 쓰는 비용은 전부 저한테 말하죠..ㅋ
<ahoops> 다꾸님도 결혼하셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 전 아직이요.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 수입이 커지면 그에 비례하게 쓰는게 달라지긴 하죠
<DarkCircle> 빚갚는거부터 좀 -ㅅ-;
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그런 부분에서는 부부가 서로 remind 시켜주던가 아니면, 수입이 오른만큼 생활의 질을 높일 것인가 고민해야죠
<DarkCircle> 전 수입이 커져도 제 손으로 들어오는 돈은 선을 딱 긋거든요.
<DarkCircle> 언제부터 언제까지.. 이런 일이 있을 경우에 대비해서 얼마까지 쓸 수 있다(또는 쓰겠다).
<DarkCircle> 끗.
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 이상의 비용은 협의하든 부탁하든 해야죠. 정말 어쩔 수 없는 경우에나 .
<DarkCircle>  그래서 가계부를 쓰는거고
<DarkCircle> 차트를 뽑아서
<DarkCircle> 어디서 비용이 많이 나가는지를 잡고
<ahoops> 첨에 진짜 구멍가게 시작한 이유가 일다니지말고 차라리 이거라도 하는게 스트레스 안받고 좋자나~~ 하고 시작했는데
<ahoops> 12sqm짜리 빌려서 시작했는데 이렇게 미친듯이 일할줄이야;;
<DarkCircle> 근데 구멍가게가 오히려 손가는게 더 많다는게 함정 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥저냥 고맙다고 하세요. ㅋㅋㅋ 최대한 표현 많이(?) /*-ㅅ-*)/ 하시고 =3
<Work^Seony> 필리피노에 대한 부정적인 얘기를 많이 들어와서, 저는 뭔가 말씀드리기가 어렵겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 오늘은 고기잡으로 안갈려는듯;;
<ahoops> Work^Seony: 저도 그래서 걱정에요 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 애매해지면 다 서니님탓.
<Work^Seony> 하와이도 인구비율의 상당수가 필리피노거든요.  대부분의 아시안계가 필리피노를 엄청 싫어해요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 저도 싫어해요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 극소수빼구요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  거기 사시는 분께서 그러시니 현지는 더심하군요
<ahoops> 흐이그;
<ahoops> 써니님 다꾸님.
<ahoops> 태블릿으로 서버만들려는데 찬성에요 비찬성에요.
<DarkCircle> 여기는 지금 아침 아니 새벽인가 =ㅅ=
<DarkCircle> 6시가 쪼금 넘었네요 =ㅅ=...
<DarkCircle> 는 태블릿은 비추입니다.
<autowiz> 태블릿으로 클러스터링 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 태블릿으로 서버를 만들 생각부터가 이미 비추입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리도 조낸 불안한데
<ahoops> 흠
<DarkCircle> 그냥 ITX+x86_64 40만원어치 정도 잡아놓고
<autowiz> 돌아가긴 합니다만 가능하면 피하시는게 어떠실까 싶습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그걸로 세팅해서 굴리시는게 나아요.
<DarkCircle> DC-DC 120W 짜리로.
<autowiz> 아훕스님은 전기때문에도 걱정이실거 같긴 한데 그런면에서 테블릿이 좋기는 한데
<DarkCircle> 배터리붙여도 돌아가게
<ahoops> 전기가 문제에요..
<Work^Seony> 데탑이 어차피 그래픽카드 안달고 씨퓨 안쓰면 전기 많이 안먹지않아요?
<autowiz> 사실 요즘 핸폰이나 테블릿 사용이 많이 좋아지긴 했습니다.
<autowiz> data io 가 살짝 걱정스럽긴 한데
<Work^Seony> 정 힘드시면 아톰 달린 베어본 같은 것도 전기 적게 먹을 거에요
<autowiz> 정전됐을대
<DarkCircle> x86은 설계 잘하시면
<ahoops> 정전에도 잘 버티고 터치스크린도 있었으면 해요 ㅡㅡ
<autowiz> 때 를 대비하실듯
<DarkCircle> 60w 급으로 낮출수도 있고 45w 급으로도 낮출 수 있고
<Work^Seony> 크롬북
<DarkCircle> 베이트레일 쓰시는거 추천.
<ahoops> 아 랩탑을 서버로 쓰는게 좋겠군요.
<autowiz> 준 님이 쓰시는 노트북이 터치가 되거든요
<autowiz> 처음에 깜짝 놀랬음 ㅋㅋ 테블릿도 아닌데 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 하지만, 그래도 태블릿같은걸로 서버만들고 싶은데 절대 안되는건가요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 정전도 시도 때도 없이 됀다고 치면 배터리 교체주기도 생각해보셔야 하고
<autowiz> 절대는 아닙니다. 저도 아이폰 3GS 로 연습삼아 해봤는데
<DarkCircle> 커널 컴파일할 때 잘하시는게 좋아요. 기본은 무정전이고 대신 ondemand나 powersave로 돌아가야 정해진 용량의 배터리를 더 오래 쓸 수 있을테니.
<autowiz> 동접을 올렺보진 않아서 잘 모르겠지만 돌아갈껀 다 돌아갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 그냥 우분투 올린다고 올리시기보단 보드 뜯어보시고
<DarkCircle> 커널에서 웬만하면 뺄 수 있는만큼 빼시고
<ahoops> 용도가 뭐냐면 와이프 상품들 재고관리하고 등등 업무에 혼자쓸거에요.
<DarkCircle> 넹 1. 무정전 2. 저전력 3. 가용성 확보일테니.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 뭐 놋북 써야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 걍 귀찮게 커널컴파일하기보단, lubuntu 올리세요
<Work^Seony> 아니면 데비안
<DarkCircle> 루분투나 데비안이나 ...
<ahoops> 결국 랩탑인가 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 커널에 모듈 잔뜩 올라간건 매한가지라 ...
<Work^Seony> 필리핀 사람이니까 영어 쓰는데 문제 없을테고
<DarkCircle> 하여간 최대한 커스터마이징하시는게 좋습니다.
<Work^Seony> 가벼운 리눅스 올리면 될 거 같아요
<autowiz> 용도는 전에 말씀하시던
<autowiz> 구멍가게에서 사용하실 용도 인가요?
<ahoops> 재고관리, 매출관리 등등 싸그리에요..네네
<DarkCircle> 제가 지금 쓰는 이거 서버가 전기요금 너무 처먹어서 문젠데 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 저전력 플랫폼에 커널을 올린다면 100% 커스터마이징합니다.
<ahoops> 바코드 리더기도 하나 박구 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 프로그램은 직접 짜시겠근영 -ㅠ-
<ahoops> 디비나 인터페이스 같은건 제가 다 작업할라구요 ㅎㅎ;
<DarkCircle> 바코드 리더기 코드가 문제네 ...
<DarkCircle> 드라이버가 제대로 올라가서
<Work^Seony> 바코드리더 usb 많아요
<DarkCircle> 값을 제대로 읽느냐만 ... 체크되면
<DarkCircle> 그 다음은 일도 아니겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 걍 바코드 읽어서 텍스트로 뿌려주는 usb 타입 저가형 많습니다
<DarkCircle> 사실 그 쪼그만 구멍가게라도 - -;
<ahoops> 바코드 리더기는 별 이슈가 없지싶은데 역시 전기가 관건에요 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 단순 재고관리라면 모를까 품목이나 분류가 많으면 복잡해집니다.
<ahoops> 아 복잡도는 상관없어용...
<Work^Seony> 놋북에 usb면 해결 되잖아요
<ahoops> 근데 놋북이 싫어요
<DarkCircle> 복잡도가 올라가면 단위시간 전력 소모량 올라가요.
<DarkCircle> 프로세스양이 커져서
<ahoops> 태블릿처럼 이쁜거로 하고 싶단말에요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 최대한 단순하게 설계하고 단순하게 돌아가는게 배터리 오래쓰는데 좋아요.
<Work^Seony> 뭔 산간오지나 극한의 환경에서 컴퓨터 쓰시는줄 알겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 랩탑은 안이쁘자나요 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 우주정거장용 POS 만드시나요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 아좀~ 항시긍정적인 마인드로..
<DarkCircle> 정글 POS 같은거 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 구멍가게좀 잘 돌려보게 협조좀해보게요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 군용급 제품이네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 단순하고 심플하게 가면 괜찮겠군요.
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 라즈베리파이 써보세요
<autowiz> 키보드 칠 일 이 있다면 노트북이 편할 수 도 있을거 같구요
<autowiz> 아니면 뭐 그냥 하고싶은거 하면 되는거 아니겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이가 24/7 운용하기에는 좀 불안해도, 하루 한 번 부팅이면 괜찮아요
<ahoops> 흠 진짜 태블릿으로 쓰면 곰방 골로 갈려나요.
<DarkCircle> 예전에 어디였더라 ... 어떤분 딸 장난감 만든다고 구멍가게같은데서 중고컴 업어다가 박스 만들어가지고
<autowiz> 아훕스님 그냥 생각하신바로 밀어붙이세요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 POS 장난감 만든 동영상 있는데
<Work^Seony> 라즈베리파이에도 usb가 붙으니까 그게 괜찮을 거에요
<DarkCircle> 예전도... 오래전이 아니라 며칠전
<Work^Seony> 제 생각에, 태양광판이면 라즈베리 돌릴 수 있을거 같아요
<ahoops> 아 라즈베리 그거 꼴랑 기판하나 돌아다니고 안이뻐요.
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 휴대용 태양광판 많잖아요.  그런걸로 라즈베리 돌리거나, 아니면 휴대용 충전지 같은거 좀 용량 큰거 정도면 라즈베리파이 하루 정도는 돌릴 수 있을 걱 타은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 일단 정리부터 흠흠
<ahoops> 다들 태블릿으로 서버돌리는거 반대인가요 찬성인가요.
<ahoops> 다들 손드세용
<Work^Seony> 가게 pos 용이라면 찬성입니다
<DarkCircle> 태블릿 -> 서버 반대, 업무용 노트패드 찬성.
<ahoops> 위즈님은요.
<ahoops> autowiz: 어서 손드세요~
<autowiz> 저는 찬성입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 이제 그럼 결론 낼께요
<ahoops> 서니님 찬성, 위즈님 찬성,
<ahoops> 그리고...
<ahoops> 다꾸님만 반대 맞죠?
<autowiz> (근데 굳이 서버 라고 부를만할까요? 그냥 한대 안에서 전부다 돌아가면 그냥 프로그램이잖아요 ㅎㅎ )
<DarkCircle> 글게욬
<Work^Seony> 글쵸./  걍 프로그램 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그럼 이제부터 다꾸님만 우리의 적
<ahoops> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그건 서버가 아니자나욬
<ahoops> 이게 결론 끝
<DarkCircle> = 3
<Work^Seony> 이 채널에서 "서버"라고 말씀하시면, 데이터센터에서 돌아가는 그런걸 상상합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 핸폰이랑 다시 연동 시키실려고 하시는건가
<ahoops> 네
<ahoops> 핸폰으로 연동할려구요.
<autowiz> 아파치랑 pgsql 혹은 mysql 정도 돌아가고 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> php 나 python 같은거도 조금
<DarkCircle> 패드에 mysql 들어가는 순간부터 전력소모량 3~4배 증폭 =3...
<Work^Seony> 아이폰처럼 sqlite 써도 되요
<DarkCircle> realm 쓰세요
<DarkCircle> 추천함.
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> realm 이거 ㅋㅋ 저는 리얼에 m 붙은건줄 알고 리얼름 이라고 읽은 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 저도 어렸을때 리얼름 =3
<DarkCircle> 리얼 얼음! 도 아니고
<DarkCircle> (.........................)
 * DarkCircle (휘이이잉...)
<ahoops> 흠 잠시만요..
<autowiz> 배터리 교체 가능한 테블릿이나 패드는 없지요?
<ahoops> 교체 불가능해도 보조밧데리를 교체해가면서 버티면 꽤 버틸수있을듯해요.
<ahoops> 만약 정전시에는 보조밧데리 두어개정도로 버티다가..그래도 정전이 이어지면
<ahoops> 리조트같은데 보조밧데리 들고가서 충전해오면서 계속 버티기 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 흑흑
<DarkCircle> 결국 보조배터리 많이 사두고 버티는게 관건 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여행용 충전팩 같은거 쓰시면 될 거 같은데요
<ahoops> 근데 보통의 경우 정전이되면 5시간 이내로 끝나요
<autowiz> 지금은 따로 POS 없으신건가요?
<ahoops> 없어용
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 검색해보려고 했는데
<DarkCircle> 까먹었네요 -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> 이런거... http://www.amazon.com/Innogie-6000mAh-Portable-Charger-External/dp/B00WU3XWC8/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1448314032&sr=8-4&keywords=battery+pack
<DarkCircle> 잊어야지 (...)
<autowiz> 어떻게 생각하면 뭐 그냥 정전되면 정정되는데로 POS 없이 수기로 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 안되요;; 수기는 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 마침 생각난게 샤오미 배터리군요.
<ahoops> 지금까지는 와이프 혼자 일햇는데, 이제는 직원을 써야하기때문에 실시간 감시 시스템?을 위해서 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 절대 꺼지면 안됩니다 ㅠ
<ahoops> 특히나, 24시간 오픈을 하기로해서요.
<ahoops> 모든 거래는 현찰거래이기도하구요.
<DarkCircle> 카메라도 달아놓으셔야겠군요 ?ㅅ?a ... 정전이면 녹화 꺼지는건카
<ahoops> 그건 따로갈라구요..
<DarkCircle> (뭔가 단순한 문제가 엄청나게 복잡해지고 있다) ~( - -)~ ...
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 한 삼십분정도후면 흠.
<ahoops> 인공지능 어쩌고 저쩌고 나올겁니다..
<autowiz> 아훕스님 제가 전부터 해결해 드릴 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 전부다
<ahoops> 어찌캐요..?
<autowiz> 제가 가게에 24시간 상주를 하겠습니다
<DarkCircle> ㅎㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 젠장 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 연봉으로 인해 가게 수입이 마이너스 =3
<ahoops> 24시간돌아가는 인공지능인것인가요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 24시간은 무리고 20시간 정도로 쇼부를 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> http://www.amazon.com/26800mAh-Portable-RAVPower-External-Technology/dp/B012NIQG5E/ref=pd_sim_107_6?ie=UTF8&dpID=31SSeHnBRvL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=19MTVTQJ9QADCDBX9GHF
<DarkCircle> 괜찮군요
<DarkCircle> 좀 비싸지만 -_-
<DarkCircle> 국제 배송 안되네 =3
<ahoops> 그냥 작은 ups를 몇개 박는게 좋겠다 싶어요;;
<ahoops> 싼놈들 많자나요 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 마따
<DarkCircle> 이제 생각나네
<DarkCircle> 마소 잡지 ... 휴간한답니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 사실상 정간이나 폐간이 될지도 모르는거지만 그런건 지금 생각할 단계는 아닌거 같고
<DarkCircle> 진영 정비가 되면 그때 다시 잡지가 나올 수도 있겠는데 만약 그때 마소잡지가 나온다면 예전의 마소잡지 같은건 기대하기 힘들거예요.
<autowiz> 나름 역사가 있는 책인데 아쉽네요
<ahoops> http://www.ciokorea.com/news/24999
<ahoops> 이런게 땡기는데요;
<DarkCircle> 흠
<DarkCircle> 좀 아까 슬래시닷에 올라온 내용인데요
<DarkCircle> 델 랩톱에 윈도우를 쓰는 경우 애드웨어 비스무레한 인증서가 디폴트로 설치가 된다는군요.
<DarkCircle> 문제는 이게 겉으로 보기에 인증서인데
<DarkCircle> 실제로는 인증서가 아니라는거 (...)
<DarkCircle> ahoops, 그게 아까 제가 말씀드렸던 베이트레일 모델
<DarkCircle> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-stick/intel-compute-stick.html
<ahoops> 상당히 맘에 들고있어요.
<ahoops> 꽤 좋아보이는데요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 터치가 달린 태블릿이냐 아니면 다꾸님 모델이냐 이것이 관건.
<JasonJang> ahoops: 님 오랜만입니다. 팔라우'에 분도님 삼촌이 그곳 유지로 소통령처럼 살고 있다고 함 같이 놀러 가자'는 얘기가 있었는데...
<JasonJang> 저 같으면 ordroid 로 섭을 구성하겠어요, 전기는 태양열+축전기, 인터넷은 단파대 무전기/무료, 단 속도가 300Kbps 라는 것이 좀...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> JasonJang, 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-24
<autowiz> 인텔 스틱-인사이드 , 컴퓨트 스틱 기사중에 "10와트 이상을 공급하는 USB 포트를 전력원으로 사용할 수 있다" 라는 군요
<autowiz> 대부분의 usb 포트출력은 4.5~5 W 정도니까 2개가 필요하네요 뭐 그렇다구요
<samahui_tp> 휴대폰 충전기로는 안되는군요
<JasonJang> 일전에 봤던 스틱피씨 비교 기사인데, 이건 어때요? https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/magicstick-most-powerful-pc-stick-8gb-ram#/
<HolyKnight> http://gall.dcinside.com/board/view/?id=fantasy_new&no=3224599&page=2 뜬금 해군의 캐나다침공
<autowiz> ㅋㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잘못하다가는 큰일날뻔 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> Work^Seony: 비틀 후기 말씀드렸는데 보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 휴일동안 아얄씨를 아예 안들어와서 못봤어요.  언제 얘기하셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 로그 찾아서 보죠
<Work^Seony> 로그에 없네요
<Work^Seony> 아 찾았습니다
<Work^Seony> 차가 보기보다 크던데 뒷좌석이 거의 못탄다니까 신기하네요...
<ipeter_> 아,
<ipeter_> 그거 제가 앞좌석을 최대한 안 당겨서 그런것 같아요.
<ipeter_> 사람들에게 물어보니, 들어가는건 못할정도는 아니라고 합니다.
<ipeter_> 그래도 불편하대요.
<ipeter_> 거의 착좌하면 90도정도 된다네요.
<Work^Seony> 근데, 혼자만 타고다닐거면 굳이 뒷좌석 신경 안쓰셔도 될 거 같네요
<autowiz> 혼자라니요 ㅠㅠ 둘이는 타야지요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 포테토님 ~~
<autowiz> 오늘도 테더링 중이신가요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 뭐 아이가 5살정도 될때까지는 패밀리카 가능할듯 싶네요.
<ipeter_> 그럼 바꿀때도 될듯 싶구요
<ipeter_> 나쁘지 않은 선택 같기는 한데 문제는 비싸네요.
<ipeter_> 미국에서는 2000만원이면 사는차를
<ipeter_> 한국에서는 3천만원이라니 조금 그러네요.
<ipeter_> 그래도 차는 참 예뻐요.
<Work^Seony> 배기량은 어때요?
<Work^Seony> 폭스바겐 차들이 TDI 엔진인가 뭔가하는게 달려서 기름을 적게 먹는거 같더라구요
<MENT> 음
<MENT> TDI 같은 경우는
<MENT> 적응하려면 시간이 좀 걸려요
<MENT> 보통 엔진이랑 달라서요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<MENT> 분명 좋은 엔진인건 맞아요. 폭바가 지금 한창 미국환경청한테 찍혀서
<MENT> 난리도 아니지만요
<MENT> TDI 같은 경우는 음
<Work^Seony> 이번에 폭스바겐 배출가스 조작사건 때문에 난리나서 폭스바겐 하나 사볼까 했었어요ㅗ
<MENT> 가속할 때
<MENT> 바퀴가 헛도는 느낌을 받으실 수 있어서요
<MENT> 아 그게 헛도는게 바퀴가 헛도는게 아니라 음
<MENT> 배출가스 조작사건 그것도
<MENT> 연비 뻥튀기하려고 그러다가요
<MENT> 저도 폭바에서 조작한 그래프 봤는데
<MENT> 헛웃음만 ㄷㄷ
<MENT> TDI 엔진은 좋아요 터보차져가 아마 회전수가 분당
<MENT> 2만 정도 될걸요
<MENT> 과급기라고 하는데요
<MENT> 고놈이 연소를 돕거든요.
<Work^Seony> 캘리포니아 같은데에서는 safety check할 때 배출가스도 점검한다고 해서 그 동네는 타격이 클텐데...
<Work^Seony> 저희 동네처럼 안하는데서는 타격이고 자시고가 없어서 안깎아주더라구요
<Work^Seony> 결국 폭스바겐 때문에 차를 충동구매해버렸네요..
<MENT> 음 일단 그 자료부터가 폭바에서
<MENT> 자체적으로 만든거고요
<MENT> 폭바에 장비 납품하는 업체도
<ipeter_> 비틀 배기량 2000씨씨입니다.
<ipeter_> 보통 차보다 크거나 같아요
<MENT> 요 옵션은 사용하면 안되는 옵션인데 그냥 넣어둔거랬는데
<ipeter_> 덜덜
<ipeter_> 차 잘나갑니다.
<MENT> 폭바가 일부러 그걸 써서요
<MENT> 그리고 음
<MENT> 뒷좌석 중요해요
<MENT> 아이 태울 떄는 역시 뒷좌석에 태우는게 제일 안전해요
<MENT> 미국이 advanced airbag을 법적으로 쓰는데요
<Work^Seony> 제일 안전하다기보단, 앞좌석에 태우는거 불법 아닌가요?
<MENT> Occupant detection system이 있다고해서 위험이 줄었다기보다는
<Work^Seony> 여기서 앞좌석에 태우는 사람을 아예 본적이 없네요
<MENT> 불법요?
<MENT> 그건 몇년전부터
<MENT> 정책적으로
<MENT> 미국에서는 애 뒷좌석에 태우자고
<MENT> 대대적으로 캠페인을 벌였었어요
<MENT> 동승석에 애 태워도 되거든요
<MENT> 위험한거는
<MENT> 애를 안고 타는거요
<MENT> 그거는 음
<MENT> 사고 났을 때 애가 충격을 다 받아요
<MENT> 동승석에 아기 태울 때는 사고나면 ODS가 애 몸무게를 감지해서 에어백 약하게 터트리고요
<MENT> 동승석에 카시트 두고 거기 애 뒀을 때는
<MENT> 에어백 안터져요
<MENT> 그럴 때 에어백 터지면 불법이에요
<MENT> 음 그리고 제일 중요한건 안전벨트에요 에어백은 사실 중요한게 아니고
<MENT> 안전벨트가 제일 중요한데 미국사람들이 안전벨트를 우리나라보다 더 안멘다고 하더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 교통법 찾아보니까, 앞좌석에 뒤를 보게 앉히지만 않으면 되는군요
<MENT> ㄷㄷ
<MENT> 제가 기계공학 전공이라 제가 말한거 중에서 틀린건
<MENT> 딱히 없을거에요
<MENT> 흠
<MENT> 자동차전공이나 열유체전공은 아니지만요
<Work^Seony> 폭스바겐 조작사건이 절 계획에 없는 차를 구매하게 만들었네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 왜 또 저는 못하는 영어로 교육을 듣고 있는가...
<autowiz> 영어를 더 잘하기 위한 ...  블루더스크님 오랜만에 뵙습니다~~
<bluedusk> 영어 못하는데요
<bluedusk> 제가 영어 잘하면 이미 ..
<autowiz> 열심히 하시면 되지요 ^^ 방긋방긋
<ipeter> 허허허
<ipeter> 폭바 비틀 사고 싶어요.
<ipeter> 근데 생각보다 비싸네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 3천 중반대.
<razGon_MINILA> 안사요. ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 우리나라에서는 여성차로 인식되어 버려서
<bluedusk> 전 돈이 없어서..
<bluedusk> 300만원도 없군요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 저도...ㅠ.ㅠ
<autowiz> 블더님은 3억쯤 있으실듯한
<razGon_MINILA> ?
<autowiz> 지갑에 현찰로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다. 제육이 먹고싶은 하루군요
<imsu> 안녕하세용 ^^
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 하지만 나가셨군요..
<imsu> 식사들 맛나게 하세용  ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 오후 일과 열심히 화이팅 하세요.
<ipeter_> 자꾸 여기서 이야기 하는것을 걸리네요.
<ipeter_> 이러다가 혼나겠습니다.
<bluedusk> 전 그래서 클라우드 아얄씨 써서 원격 테스크탑에 띄어놓고
<bluedusk> 원격 붙여서 가끔 봐요
<jun> autowiz: 형 이번에는 신촌이 아닌 홍대점입니다! ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 목요일이었지?
<jun> 네 목요일이요
<bluedusk> 홍대 너 무 머네요...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 음냐음냐
<jun> 압구정 한번 가야하는데 말이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 복수는 복수를 낳더라도
<autowiz> 사회와 인류의 정의실현을 위해 복수는 해야 하는거겠지요?
<OrganicM> 법대로 하는게 낫지 않을까요
<autowiz> 법대로 하다가는 제가 화병으로 죽을거 같습니다.
<ipeter_> ??
<ipeter_> 오즈님 무슨일 있으신가요?
<jun> ??? 맥주병하나 들고 구로로 갈까요?
<autowiz> 세상이 저를 힘들게 합니다.
<autowiz> ㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 드디어 삼실에 인터넷이...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 드디어 사무실에 인터넷이 살아났네요..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 헉..
<autowiz> 오호호
<autowiz> 감축 드리옵니다.
<autowiz> 속도나 에러율은 좀 어떠신가요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 끊김이 잦네요..ㅡㅡ;;
<autowiz> 벤치비 테스트해보시고 , 끊김심하면
<autowiz> 로컬 라인 테스트 후에 인터넷 업체 불러야 됩니다. 정 안되면 교체까지도
<autowiz> 저희도 이사오고 이상하게 낮에만 심하게 느려지고 가끔 끊어지고 그랬는데 한달은 그랬던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> (저희는 그냥 참으면서 견뎌내긴 했습니다만 ㅋㅋ)
<HolyKnight> @ruliweb_rss: [정보] 대도서관 프로트타입2 불법다운한걸로 드러나 ift.tt/21d7krK
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요 홀나님?
<pchero_work> https://twitter.com/hashtag/%EA%B2%8C%EC%9E%84%EA%B0%9C%EB%B0%9C_%EA%B4%80%EB%A0%A8_%EA%BC%B0%EB%8C%80%EB%A9%98%ED%8A%B8?src=hash
<pchero_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 뿜었네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> 중간에 코딩하는거.. 자바 맞나요? ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MENT> 홀나님 그런데
<MENT> 왜 본녀라고 하세여
<MENT> 여자분이셨나여
<MENT> 흠
<MENT> ㅇㅇ씨는 부양가족도 없고 여자니까~
<MENT> 꼰대멘트 ㄷㄷ
<MENT> 헐
<ipeter> 네. 여자분이신거 같아요.
<ipeter> 물론 만나뵙지 못해서 아직은 잘 모르겠스비다.
<autowiz> 퇴근시간이 다가오고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<MENT> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<jun> autowiz: 형~ porc랑 c랑 무슨차이예요..?
<JasonJang> pchero_work:  hi~!  이거 좀 좋쵸? http://support.thingplus.net/
<JasonJang> 해외(이스라엘 사이트?)에서도 이미 무료로 제공은 하고 있었지만, 한글판을 보니 반가워서요
<autowiz> ProC 아닐까 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 하하하하;;;; 뻘쭘하여라~
<autowiz> 오라클에서 만든걸로 앍 ㅗ있는데
<autowiz> 알고 있는데 ProC 는 대부분 C 문법인데 오라클DB 접속해서 자료 주고받는 함수 같은게 몇개 들어가 있고
<autowiz> 이렇게 만든 aaa.pc 소스파일을 ProC 컴파일러로 컴파일을하면 aaa.c 파일이 나오는데
<autowiz> 이 aaa.c 파일은 사람눈으로는 읽기 힘들정도로 복잡하단 말이지 , 다만 DB 접속하고 그런건 잘되.
<autowiz> 아무튼 aaa.c 파일을 다시 C 컴파일러로 컴파일 해서 실행파일을 만들면
<autowiz> elf 실행파일이 만들어진다는 말씀
<autowiz> 그냥 c 에서는 db 접속하고 자료 받고 주고 하는게 php 라던가 java 처럼 간단하지가 않기에
<autowiz> 만들어진 방법이지
<autowiz> 설명이 너무 어려웠나
<pchero_work> JasonJang: 오오오오오! 감사합니다! :)
<jun> 음... 어려운듯 쉬운듯... 뭔가 이해할듯 못할듯하네요
<autowiz> c 프로그램 보면 함수들 많이 쓰잖아
<autowiz> 예를들면 printf 쓸려면 #include <stdio.h> 하는거처럼
<autowiz> printf 를 쓸려면 printf 라는 함수에 뭐뭐가 인자로 들어가는지 동작은 어떻게 하는지 알아야 하겠지.
<jun> 으흠~ 그렇군요;;
<autowiz> 그럼 DB 관련 함수들이 수십개 정도 들어가 있는 c 언어의 확장판 이랄가
<JasonJang> pchero_  work:  ^^
<jun> 살짝 맛은 보고 싶네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그러면 ProC 컴파일러는 pc 문법으로 써진 함수등등을 일반 C 문법으로 바꿔주고
<autowiz> 각각 OS 별로 이미 많이 만들어져 있는 C 컴파일러로 다시한번 컴파일 해서 실행파일을 만들면
<autowiz> 실행이 가능한거지.
<autowiz> OS 별로 C 컴파일러는 종류도 좀 많고 최적화도 자기들 OS (특히 UNIX) 에 맞게 되어 있기 때문에
<autowiz> C 컴파일러(+링커) 는 건드리지 않을려고 한거 같음.
<jun> 음...그렇군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://www.joinc.co.kr/modules/moniwiki/wiki.php/Site/Database/dbms_programing/OracleProcPrograming_Start
<autowiz> 4절부터 그냥 쭉 훓어보면 대충 감이 올지도
<jun> 한번 생각해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ 아예 못하는것보단 Pro c 라도 할줄 알면 좋을테니 ㅎㅎ
<jun> 전 이만 물러나겠습니다
<autowiz> ProC 쓰는데가 좀 있기는 한데 ... 어디가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun> 어제 새벽까지 일했더니 살짝 몽하네요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그다지 많이 쓰지는 않는다는 . 언능들어가서 잘자~
<jun> 수고하세요~~~
<autowiz> 게임하시는분들이 몇분이나 계실지 모르겠지만 , 한가지 여쭤볼려고 합니다.
<autowiz> 게임용 노트북 100만원 근처로 추천 해주시면 감사하겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 특히나 intel i5 - 6세대랑 i7-6세대랑 차이 많이 날런지도 궁금합니다. ㅠㅠ
<MENT> 음
<MENT> 같은 세대에
<MENT> i5랑 i7면
<MENT> 한 30% 정도 차이나지 않을까요
<MENT> 가성비는
<MENT> 100만원 근처면
<MENT> 한성노트북 보스몬스터 Lv.63이 105만원 정도인데요
<MENT> 지금 이벤트 중이라
<MENT> 원래 HDD 1테라인데 SDD 120기가도 끼워주는 것 같고
<MENT> 프리도스라서 OS 설치하고 바이오스 설정하고 해야하긴 한데 105만원에
<MENT> 가성비로는 좋은 것 같아요
<MENT> CPU 6세대 스카이레이크 i5고요
<MENT> 그래픽카드 gtx-960m
<MENT> 해상도 1960X1080인가 그랬을걸요
<MENT> 기본 램 8기가
<MENT> 그거보고 105만원 치고는 가성비 좋다고 생각했었어요
<pchero_work> 한성컴퓨터 보스몬스터 사용중인데, 만족하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<MENT> :D
<pchero_work> 약 3년전에 나온모델인데, 단점은 소음이 심해요.
<MENT> 음
<MENT> 소음 심한거는
<pchero_work> 도서관에서는 못씁니다. ㅎ
<MENT> 청소해주면
<MENT> 좀 덜하지 않을까요
<MENT> 제꺼는 델노트북인데
<MENT> 소음 심해요
<MENT> ㅜㅜ
<MENT> 일단 3년 정도 써서 그런 이유도 있지 않을까요
<pchero_work> 아뇨.. 저뿐만이 아니라  다들 그렇더라구요. ㅎㅎ
<MENT> 음
<MENT> 쿨링팬을
<MENT> 다른걸로 갈아치우면
<MENT> 소음 좀 덜 날 것 같아요
<pchero_work> :) 넵 그렇게하면 소음이 많이 줄어든다고 하더라구요. ㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 보스몬스터 좀 써봤는데
<autowiz> 소음이 좀 있기는 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<MENT> 제 델노트북도 3년정도 됐는데요 85만원에 i7 달려있길래
<MENT> 당시에 어이쿠 85만에 i7이면 사야지 하고
<autowiz> 뭐 게임머신이니 소음어느정도는 신경 안쓰기도 하지만
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=3540402&cate=1131319
<autowiz> 꺄~~ 339만원
<pchero_work> GTX980....
<autowiz> 모양도 이쁘장하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 역시 가성비는 한성만한게 없겠지요?
<pchero_work> 제가 아는한.. 넵
<MENT> msi보다 한성이 가성비는 더 좋아요
<MENT> 한성에 대한 불신...을 가진 분들이 많긴 하지만요
<autowiz> http://cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=2586&cmp[]=2632&cmp[]=2448
<autowiz> cpu 는 그렇다 치겠는데
<autowiz> http://videocardbenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=2981&cmp[]=3176
<autowiz> gpu 차이가 좀 심하네요 자료가 잘못된걸까요
<autowiz> 한성컴퓨터 X56K BossMonster LV.63 (SSD 120GB + 1TB) 으로 잠정적으로 결정을 짓도록 하겠습니다. 감사합니다 ^^
<MENT> i5랑 i7는
<MENT> 가격차이가 심해서
<MENT> 저정도 차이나는게 음... 어찌보면 당연해요
<MENT> 960m이
<MENT> 순위로 따지면
<MENT> 한 150위 정도에요
<MENT> 980이 항상 탑 5 안이고요.
<MENT> 제가 쓰는 630m이 350위 정도요
<autowiz> 980 은 가격부터가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MENT> 일단 m 들어가면
<MENT> 성능이 팍 내려갈 수 밖에 없죠
<MENT> '-'
<MENT> 네 980은 가격부터가....
<autowiz> 이게 저는 글픽카드 gt240 쓰는데 ㅠㅠ 친구가 게임노트북 추천해달라고 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 5만원짜리 중고 그래픽카드라도 하나 사볼려고 생각중입니다. ㅎㅎ gtx 750 정도
<MENT> ㅎ_ㅎ
<MENT> 저는
<MENT> 630m을
<MENT> 몇년 더 써야할지
<MENT> (...)
<MENT> 그나마
<MENT> 500위 밖에 있지 않은걸
<MENT> 다행으로 여겨야
<MENT> 흑
<MENT> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 아흑
<autowiz> 안타깝습니다 ㅠㅠ
<MENT> 조만간 500위 밖으로 밀려날듯요
<MENT> 2015년 6월기준
<MENT> 960m이 150위에요 딱 150위
<MENT> 980이 4위...
<MENT> 제 630m은
<MENT> 390위네요!
<MENT> 컥
<MENT> GT 420은...
<MENT> 566위네요
<MENT> 750은
<MENT> 70위에요!
<autowiz> 행복은 순위순이 아니잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<MENT> 맞아요!
<MENT> 630m도
<MENT> 게임만 안할거면
<MENT> 충분히 쓸만해요
<MENT> :D
<MENT> 음 사실 전 게임을 안하거든여
<autowiz> 저녁은 다들 어떤걸로 드시나요? ㅎㅎ
<MENT> 저는맘스터치 칼슘플러스세트요
<autowiz> 식욕이 없을때는 하루에 한끼먹고도 잘 버티는데
<autowiz> 배가 고플때는 또 계속 배고프네요 ㅎㅎ 원래는 하루에 세번 배가 고파야 정상이었던거 같기는한데 말이지요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 하루 3끼 정상적으로 먹어본지가 언제인지...
<DarkCircle> 괜찮아요 전 하루 한끼 먹으니까 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 집에 도착했습니다.
<PotatoGim> 윽... 오늘은 퇴근이 늦으시는군요;
<HolyKnight> eㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ipeter> 오늘은 성서모임이 있어서요.
<ipeter> 이제 휘발유가 1300원대인가요.
<ipeter> 그냥 자차를 몰고 다닐 생각을 해봅니다..
<ipeter> ㅠ 하루 왕복 차비만 5000원이더군요.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3774747&cpage=2
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 안주무시는 분들 계신가요?
<stypr> 저요 ㅎㅎ
<stypr> 으익 나가셨네
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 춥네요.
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNRymSkgFDc
<Work^Seony> 상공 39km에서 다이빙하는건데, 거의 우주처럼 보이는데 낙하되는거 보니까 신기하네요
<DarkCircle> 으메에에에에~
<DarkCircle> 뭘 폈길래 돌아가던 몸이 멈췄을까요 ?ㅆ?
<Work^Seony> 그러게요 그거 신기하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 저 링크 보다가 다음으로 넘어가는 동영상 보니까 이게 진국이네요
<DarkCircle> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwv2wsKYc8U
<Work^Seony> 오오 풀버전이 있네요
<DarkCircle> 저것도 사실 약간 편집한 버전이예요. 진짜 풀버전은 레드불 계정에 있을건데
<Work^Seony> 명곡 중 하나인 한스짐머의 캐리비안의 해적입니다 ㅎㅎ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRh-dzrI4Z4
<DarkCircle> 더 긴건 없는듯
<DarkCircle> 웬지 듣다가 졸음이 오는군요 ㅋㅋ 알고 보니 반복
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네 원래 저렇게 길지 않았는데, 저도 듣다보니 반복이더라구요
<DarkCircle> 영화 장면 진행하면서 쓰려고 일부러 그렇게 만든건데 처음엔 저도 모르게 막 빠지다가
<DarkCircle> 점점 졸려감 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 요새 영화 OST는 장면 스케일이 커지면 으리으리 하더군요 :D
<Work^Seony> 네 요즘 음악 잘만들죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 작곡기술도 점점 무시무시해지고 ...
<DarkCircle> 음표찍고 템포 조절하고 리버브나 페달텐션 슥~ 그리면 찍자마자 그냥 바로 오케스트라 음악이 만들어지죠.
<DarkCircle> 요샌 소프트웨어 이펙터 기술도 무시무시한 수준으로 발달해서 필터 플러그인 붙여서 한번 슥 돌리면 공연장 음악 즉석에서 찍어서 재생할 정도니 ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 기술의 발전이 감성의 발전까지 커버하는 세상이 왔네요
<DarkCircle> 요새 그래서 보면 "감성 컴퓨팅"이란 분야가 있더라고요
<DarkCircle> 영상+음향+센서 이런걸 다루는 ...
<Work^Seony> 이번에 사수랑 부서장이 제 승진 요청 밀어주고 있는데, 솔직히 좀 걱정되네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 걱정되시긴요. 그냥 하는거죠 /-.-/ 어차피 인생 한방인데
<Work^Seony> 절차가 짜증나게 오래 걸리는 것도 그렇지만, 거절하면 어쩌나 하는 생각도 있고...
<Work^Seony> 올해 3월부터 얘기해놨었거든요
<DarkCircle> 한국엔 박사학위 따고도 겨우 연봉 3~4천이예요.
<DarkCircle> 공무원으로 들어가면 말이죠.
<DarkCircle> 삼성가도 4천 중반.
<Work^Seony> 헐 정말요?
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 공무원으로 들어가면 또 평생 일하지도 않아요
<Work^Seony> 사마휘님 보면 연봉 아주 높으시던데, 요즘 한국에서 IT하면 연봉 잘주지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 능력있는 분은 하다가 나가고 교사하고 이런식.
<DarkCircle> 그건 ... 박사학위라서라기보다는 ...
<DarkCircle> 아마 경력이 많아서일듯.
<Work^Seony> 솔직히 미국도, 실리콘밸리랑 뉴욕 같은 대도시 제외하면 IT 연봉 고만고만하거든요
<DarkCircle> 박사학위 하면서 중간중간에 일하는 분 있어요 그런분들은 실무경력이 사이사이에 끼어들어가니까 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래도 학위가 어느정도 있고 포지션이 중요한 위치에 있고 어느정도 경력이 있으면 인건비가 쎄게 들어가죠.
<DarkCircle> 한국에 비하면 ... 훨씬 많이.
<Work^Seony> 저는 이번에 진급하면 제 사수가 그만두지 않는 이상, 앞으로 더 이상 진급은 불가능할 거 같은데...  그래봐야 연봉이 한국 돈으로 7천 좀 안되거든요
<DarkCircle> 그정도면 꽤 버시는수준이죠 ㅋㅎㅎ 한국에 오시면 그 비용에 쳐줄 수 있는 곳 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 대기업이라고해도 임원될거 아니면 다 나가라고 ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 그게 물가나 생활 수준 등등 여러가지를 고려햇을 때, 여기서도 큰돈은 아니에요
<DarkCircle> 네 거긴 워낙 물가가 좀 있으니까 대충 * 0.66666 하면 한국의 연봉쯤 계산이 나오죠.
<DarkCircle> 아 한국 물가 비싼걸 말씀 못드렸구나 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 지금 버스요금 ... 내년부터 1500원쯤 갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 는 아직 싼거고 ... 이게 이만큼 오르면 전기요금 조금 많이 쓰면 예전에 6만원 나오던거 지금 8만원이고 ...
<DarkCircle> 국제유가하고는 전혀 상관 없...
<Work^Seony> 헐....  한국 물가가 미국수준이네요...
<Work^Seony> 하긴, 서민 물가는 제가 봐도 미국이 싸긴 싼 거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 에어콘 여름에 좀 틀면 총 관리비 35만원 그냥 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 고가 물품이야 좀 비싸게 파는건 이해를 하는데
<DarkCircle> 기본적으로 생존에 필요한 자원을 쓰는 비용이 비싸서 ...
<DarkCircle> 그리고 전기요금이 비싼 이유는 ...
<DarkCircle> 망할 누진세 때문인데
<DarkCircle> 누진세가 제곱곡선을 타고 쭉 올라갑니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 누진세는 좀 문제 있죠
<DarkCircle> 적장히 적게라고 해봐야 300kw 정도가 마지노선인가 그러던데
<DarkCircle> 이게 400 올라가면 5만원선에서 8만원으로 올라가죠.
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 텍사스에서 오신 부부랑 얘기를 좀 해봤는데, 거기는 원체 더운 곳이라 그렇기도 하겠지만 하루종일 한달 내내 에어컨 틀어도 전기세가 월 $100을 넘기가 힘들다네요
<DarkCircle> 여긴 그렇게 틀었다가는
<DarkCircle> 관리비가 에어콘  사흘에 한번 세시간씩 강으로 트는거 기준으로 35만원 나온다고 했을 때
<DarkCircle> 150만원에서 180만원까지 올라갑니다.
<DarkCircle> 대부분이 전기요금이죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하와이도 전기세가 비싼 편이긴 한데, 그런대로 살만은 해요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 수도요금은 생각보다 싸요. 쓸데없이 펑펑 쓰는거만 아니면. 많이 써봐야 20불선.
<DarkCircle> 많이 쓴다는게 욕조에 담아두고 그냥 내려보내는거까지 포함.
<DarkCircle> 한국이 물부족국가다 그러는데 다 뻥 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 박정희 전두환 정권때 북괴가 살수공격한다 어쩐다 해서 댐 박아둔게 몇갠데 ...
<DarkCircle> 그걸로 가둬놓은 물로만 해도 어지간히 쓰고도 남습니다. 물이 부족하다면 지하수 퍼다 쓰다가 너무 빨리 빨아땡겨서 문제가 생기는거예요.
<Work^Seony> 수도요금은 한국이 싸긴 싸요
<DarkCircle> 제가 군대에 있을때 하나 아쉬웠던게 물을 수돗물을 쓰는게 아니라 지하수를 퍼다 쓰는거였는데
<DarkCircle> 여름에 비는 안오고 목욕은 해야 하고 미친듯이 빨아땡겨쓰다가 펌프 과열나서 소방차 불러다가 물퍼왔던거 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<DarkCircle> 물펌프 고친다고 일주일인가 물 쪼들리며 지냈는데 쫌 지나고 보니 또 안나와서 땅을 찔러보니까 지하수가 안나온다고 ...
<DarkCircle> 그래서 그 다음에는 인근 호수에 물탱크 차 끌고 가서 물퍼오고 그랬습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 벌써 10년전 얘기네요
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 몇달 새에 학교에 직원들을 엄청 뽑는데,
<Work^Seony> 사실 알고보면, 뽑은 애가 너무 별로라서 자르고 다시 뽑고..
<DarkCircle> 리스크가 엄청나겠군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 이게 문제는, 학교 행정절차가 끔찍하게 느리다보니 고용절차가 최소 1달 이상씩 걸리는거죠..
<DarkCircle> 한국이었으면
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 윗선에서는 직원들 일 잘하고 성격 무난하면 왠만하면 안나갔으면 해요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아침에 공문 넣으면
<DarkCircle> 점심 되기 전까지 당일치기로 ...
<DarkCircle> 그것도 못참으면 그냥 부서에 담당자 바꿔달래서 샤바샤바 커피 사준다고 하고 바로 처리 ..
<DarkCircle> 진짜 빠르면 10분도 안걸립니다.
<DarkCircle> 기관이니 행정절차를 거쳐서 결재라인을 타고 가야 하는게 맞긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 간이식으로 휙.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 좀 많이 복잡합니다.
<DarkCircle> 거긴 (섬이 찢어진만큼=3) 조직이 복잡해보여서 복잡해질 수 있다고 보긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 복잡한 정도가 지나치다면 그것도 문제긴 하겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 무엇보다 주립대학이다보니 행정적인 어떤 절차 같은것도 무시할 수 없을거 같고요 .
<DarkCircle> 그냥 사립대학이라면 모를까.
<Work^Seony> 원래 하와이가 좀 많이 느려요.  미국 전체적으로 느리긴하지만, 하와이는 더 해요
<DarkCircle> 종특(?)이군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어찌어찌해서 이번에 제 부서장 컴퓨터를 몰래 들여다볼 일이 생겼었거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 사수 연봉은 $97,000 정도 되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서 이 정도면 뭐,...
<DarkCircle> 게으르게 일해도 돈은 버네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 묘하네 ...
<Work^Seony> 근데 제 사수는 제가 충분히 납득이 가는게, Ph.D거든요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 물론 딱 정해진 시간에 집중해서 빠듯하게 일을 한다는게 한국과 다르겠지만...
<DarkCircle> 연봉을 높게 받으려면 결국 석박사를 받고 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 취업하는거군요
<Work^Seony> 미국인들의 IT에 대한 인식이나 고정관념이, 좀 뭐랄까 "엘리트 직업"이면서 동시에 "비용 많이 드는 일" 이라고 생각해요
<Work^Seony> 한국에서야 비 IT 전공자들도 파워포인트나 포토샵 같은거 기본장착하지만,
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 어림도 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국은
<DarkCircle> 돈주면 제품 뚝딱 찍어서 던져주는 직종이 IT직종이라고 생각하죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한 20년 지나면 바뀔 거에요.  어차피 인구가 모자라기 때문에...
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 인터넷에서 본, 요즘 초등학교 입학식 사진 보니까 충격이더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 아예 애들이 없더라구요
<DarkCircle> 네 그냥 한 학급만 들어와요
<DarkCircle> 시골 학교 가면요
<DarkCircle> 애 한명 들어오면 경사나요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 근데 너무 없으면요 -_-
<DarkCircle> 다른 학교로 보내버립니다.
<DarkCircle> 아얘 학년 자체를 안받고 그대로 폐교수순.
<Work^Seony> 이 상태가 지속된지 몇년 된 걸로 알고있어요
<Work^Seony> 그 애들이 성인이 되서 생산계층이 될 때쯤이면 한 20년 후일텐데, 그쯤되면 이미 심각한 수준이겠죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 예전에는 미국 시민권까지는 딸 생각이 전혀 없었는데, 요즘은 딸 수만 있으면 따야겠다고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 교육하는거부터 시작해서 뭐 하여간 ... 좀 정신나간 사람들 투성이라
<DarkCircle> 여기서 멀쩡한 정신을 갖고 사는거 자체가 정말 기적이라고 봅니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 여기서 늘 강조하지만, 한 살이라도 젊을 때 빨리 나오셔야됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 미국도 그렇지만 전 세계적으로 이민법이 점점 까다로워지고 있거든요
<DarkCircle> 한국이 ...
<DarkCircle> http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/south-koreas-park-calls-for-mask-ban-at-protests-to-thwart-terrorist-elements
<DarkCircle> 이래요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 외신 기자중에 국가 지국장이 ...
<DarkCircle> https://twitter.com/AlastairGale/status/669113779020390401
<DarkCircle> 이런 트윗을 날렸으니 할 말 다했죠.
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 이거 국내기사로도 이미 나온거라...
<Work^Seony> 외신에서 보도될줄 알았쬬 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이거 조중동에서 나오면 누구 죽여야 하네 말아야 하네 난리도 아니예요
<DarkCircle> 평소때 멀쩡해보였던 분들도 세월호하고 이번 사태 딱 지나가고 나서 보니까
<DarkCircle> 인간적으로 원래 미친사람이구나 딱 그 생각 들더라는 ...
<DarkCircle> 사람하나 죽어도 개의치 않는 나라 .
<Work^Seony> 요즘 전 세계적으로 문제가 많죠...
<DarkCircle> 남의 새끼 죽어봐야 내새끼 살아있으면 다 시끄러운 미친놈들의 얘기.
<DarkCircle> 그런식으로 얘기들을 하니까.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 제가 보는 울나라의 운명을 20년 내로 보는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그런 얘기들을 꺼내면 종북 빨갱이고 사회 선동분자들이다.
<DarkCircle> 이게 머리에 피도 안마른 10대녀석들부터 이 소리를 해대고 다닙니다.
<DarkCircle> 옆에서 친구가 죽어가도 죽든지 말든지죠.
<DarkCircle> 용인 벽돌 살해사건때도 그랬거든요. 사람하나 죽었네? 하고 끝나고.
<Work^Seony> 미성년자에 대한 법이 너무 관대해요
<DarkCircle> 더 어처구니없었던게 ... "애가 죽였는데 그럼 뭘 어떻게 해요?" 이딴식으로 적반하장으로 나오니까.
<DarkCircle> 미국은 부모가 감방에 들어가는데 한국은 부모 조차도 처벌을 안받습니다.
<DarkCircle> 교육시킬 의무 조차도 안부과해요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 말해봐야 짜증만 나서 요즘은 뉴스도 잘 안봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 요새 개그맨들 힘들어서 막 그만두고 그러는데 이해가 가더라고요.
<DarkCircle> 뉴스가 더 웃겨서 사람들을 더 웃실 자신이 없는건지 ...
<DarkCircle> 실->길
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 정형돈 무한도전에서 잠시 내려왔죠.
<DarkCircle> 예전엔 개그쇼에서 코너 하나 나오면 못해도 몇달 갔는데
<DarkCircle> 요새는 개그코너가 두달 가면 진짜 잘버티는거고요
<DarkCircle> 몇주 가다가 없어지는것도 비일비재해요
<Work^Seony> 극심한 불안장애라던데, 정형돈이 그렇게 불안해하기에는 좀 방송하는거 많지않나요?
<DarkCircle> 음 ... 간단하게 이런거예요.
<DarkCircle> 정형돈이 개발자라면요.
<DarkCircle> 좀 복잡한 기능을 하는 유닛이 코드 천줄을 짜면 된다 라고 할때
<DarkCircle> 코드 천줄을 짜놓고 이게 될지 안될지 눈디버깅하면서 엄청 스트레스 받는거 .
<DarkCircle> 불안장애가 심해지면
<DarkCircle> 이걸 지우고 다시 짭니다.
<DarkCircle> 나 자신 조차도 못믿는거죠. 자신감도 줄어들고.
<DarkCircle> 그나저나 코드는 지웠다 썼다가 되는데
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 카메라 앞에서 개그하는건 "인생은 한방" 같은 느낌이라
<DarkCircle> 한번 삐끗하면 뒤탈이 오래가잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하긴 그 동네야 그렇죠
<DarkCircle> "하다 잘못되면 어떻게 하지" 같은게 계속 쌓이고 쌓이면
<DarkCircle> 이거 때문에 카메라를 벗어나는 순간부터 사람이 사람이 아닌게 돼요.
<DarkCircle> 혹시 동물원 가보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 당연하죠
<DarkCircle> 동물원에 가보면요 가끔 원숭이나 사자 호랑이 .. 등 ... 언어로는 아니더라도 교감 가능한 동물들.
<DarkCircle> 이 동물들도 좁은 인공 공간에 오래 갇히면 불안장애 행동이 나오는데요.
<DarkCircle> 정해진 구역에서 빙빙 돕니다.
<Work^Seony> 집에서 키우는 개도 우울증 걸리는데요 뭐 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이걸 가장 관찰하기 쉬운건 ... 철창안에 햄스터 몇마리 가둬놓고 파는 집이예요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 우울증이랑 불안장애랑 좀 다른게
<DarkCircle> 우울증은 표현을 스스로 자꾸 안으로 삭히려고 하는게 있는데
<DarkCircle> 불안장애는 그게 행동으로도 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> 우울증은 뭔가 가둬놓고 있다가 어느날 뻥! 터지고요. 불안장애는 구멍난 수도관 마냥 물이 줄줄 새는것처럼 이상행동이 나올 수 있는거죠.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<DarkCircle> 범주로 따지면 불안장애도 우울증에 넣을 수 있긴 한데 - -;
<autowiz> 다클옹 우울증 너무 잘 아시는거 아니에요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 상담을 좀 해봤거든요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 우울증에 걸려서가 아니라 남이 우울증 걸려있는 경우가 있어서
<autowiz> 어제 ... 는 아니고 그저께 친구들이랑 동생들이랑 맥주 한잔 하는데
<autowiz> 우울증 , 정신병원 상담 얘기등이 니왔는데
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그렇다고 잘 아는 수준은 아니구요. 대충 이런 경향이 있고 이렇게~(?) 이야기를 하면 좀 나아질 수 있다. 물론 일시적으로. 정도 까지만 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 삶이 힘들고 그럴땐 우울증 걸리는게 당연한거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 우울증 말이죠 ... 막 엄청난거고 뭐 같은거고 내 삶에 답이 없어 죽어야지 이래야만 우울증은 아니더군요.
<autowiz> 그냥 삶에 의욕이 떨어지고 그런거 부터 시작한다고 했던거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 되게 사소한 부분에 있어서도 쭉~ 일관되게 맘에 안드는게 있으면 그 불만이 다른 대상으로도 전이가 되고 똑같이 불만 토로가 반복될때 그게 우울증으로 커지는 ..
<autowiz> 뭐 맞는지 아닌지는 모르지만 , 저도 어쩌면 심각할 지도 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 우울증 해결하는 가장 좋은 방법은 ...
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 그럴 때는 삶에 큰 변화를 주심이...
<DarkCircle> 그냥 부랄친구 하나 끼고 술 마시고 욕하면 돼요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 노 스트레스 하게 살아야 하는데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 서니님 옆집으로 이사를 ㅋㅋㅋ  그리고 서니님 맥에 해킹시도 .... 철컹철컹 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 누가 들을까봐 어쩐다느니 뭐라느니 부터 시작해서 자꾸 스스로를 억누르면 그게 병이 되더라고요
<Work^Seony> 제 맥에 해킹할만한 자료가 있어야말이죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 알 수 없습니다. 비밀 에이전트 이러실지도 ㅠㅠ  007 버금가는
<Work^Seony> 제 컴퓨터에 있는건, 제가 모은 음악씨디의 mp3 파일과 야동 뿐
<autowiz> 하악 ... 야구 좋아하시는구나
<DarkCircle> 벌써 7시라니 -ㅅ-...
<autowiz> 그러게요 벌써 7시네요 ㅠㅠ 슬픕니다. 마치 일요일 저녁에 아~ 내일 출근이네 하면서 아쉬워하는 느낌 인거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 9시까지 두시간밖에 안남았네요..    요즘 코드를 짜야하는데 사무실에서 집중이 죽어라고 안되네요
<DarkCircle> 거의 열흘동안 침대에 엎어져있고 컴을 못만져서 방치한거 오늘 손보는데
<autowiz> 다클옹 아프시다는건 좀 나으셨어요?
<DarkCircle> 빌드할 꺼리가 산더미같이 늘어나서 빌드 다 되는거 기다리다가 ... 보니까 해가 떴네요 -_-;
<autowiz> 저는 맨날 당하면서도 또 당하고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> webkit-gtk net-snmp wine이런게 의외로 빌드 시간이 길어서 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 회사에서 처음엔 기본골격만 혼자서 짜면 팀만들어서 시스템개발 2~3명 UI 개발 2~3명 해서 추진하자 했던게
<DarkCircle> 웬지 안봐도 비디오 일거 같네요
<autowiz> 팀장겸 시스템개발 저혼자 하고 UI 2년차 하나 뽑아주고 , 자 제품을 만들어보자...  그것도 다른 회사에서 나오는거 보다 저 좋게 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 처음엔 으쌰으쌰! 하면서 술판단합! 이런거도 하고
<DarkCircle> 그래놓고는 흐지부지
<autowiz> 초심을 좀 이어 갔으면 하는 마음이 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 돈은 받고 싶고 일은 하기 싫은거죠들.
<DarkCircle> (...)
<autowiz> 지금도 오버워크 인데 , 정말 저도 제몸에 불을 붙일지도 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 인생을 즐겁게 불태워야 하는데 아흑
<DarkCircle> 차라리 서버실을 폭파하는게 =3
<autowiz> 서버실이 없어서 폭파불가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전형적인 FAIL 이군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<autowiz> Future Artificial Intelligent  Language  ....
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 메이드로봇 같은거 수년안에 나올지도 모른다던데
<autowiz> 정녕 그런거 데리고 살아야 할려나요 뭐 없는거보다는 나을지도 모르겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 예전에 로봇 강아지를 집에 데려온적이 있는데 한 두달은 재미있게 놀았던거 같습니다. 소니 아이보 같은거요
<Work^Seony> 로봇강아지 실제 개랑 많이 비슷하면 저 하나 사고싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://www.dodge.com/en/dart/model_details/#model=gt&year=2015
<autowiz> 19곰 테드라는 영화에서 아만다 사이프리드가 자체로 나오는거 같은데 이쁘네요
<autowiz> 가격도 저렴한편이고
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-25
<autowiz> 영웅님 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> 전류량을 감시/모니터링 하는 Embbed용 unit 가  뭐 있어요?
<JasonJang> Embedded
<HolyKnight> 영웅찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 홀리찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter_> 사마휘님 연봉 높으셨구나.
<ipeter_> 부럽네요.
<ipeter_> 위에서부터 훑고 왔습니다.
<ipeter_> 히히-
<ipeter_> 좋은 아침을 보내고 계신가요.
<ipeter_> 일좀하고 올께요
<JasonJang>  자문자답 https://www.google.co.kr/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=current+monitor+ic
<HolyKnight> 오토찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 멘찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 네 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @SBS8news: '천체물리학저널'이 송유근 군의 논문 게재를 철회했습니다. 공동저자가 학회에서 발표한 자료를 사용하고도 인용 사실을 명시하지 않은 점이 문제로 지적됐습니다. http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1003284151 pic.twitter.com/ummVN8DhMj
<Work^Seony> 헐 터기가 러시아 전폭기를 격추시켰네요
<JasonJang> 전투/전폭기에 대한 경고 통신은 공개방송이라니까 이유는 이미 충분했다'는 것이 제 생각.
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴 한데, 그걸 빌미 삼아서 보복할 가능성이 너무나도 큰 나라가 러시아라는게 문제인거 같아요
<JasonJang> 저는 '빌미를 제공하지 않았다'는...   하지만, 어떤 구실이든 만들 것 같은 것이 그 나라 대텅령, 결국 비슷한 말씀.
<Work^Seony> 러시아 경제상황이, 지금 뭐든 일을 저질러야할 상황이거든요...
<HolyKnight> 3차 가나유
<Work^Seony> 중동에서 일어날 거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 미국이랑 러시아랑 지원해주는 파벌이 다르더라구요
<Work^Seony> 미국이 시아파, 러시아나 수니파 인가 암튼 그래요.  서로 다른 파벌을 지원해줘서, 나중에 문제될 거에요
<JasonJang> "미국이랑 러시아랑 지원해주는 파벌이 다르더라구요" <-- 맞는 말씀, 이 부분이 심각
<JasonJang> 시리아 내전이 삼국지도   아니고 6국지쯤 되죠~
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸.  근데 웃기는건 IS는 수니파거든요...
<Work^Seony> 러시아는 IS를 격퇴하자면서 수니파를 지원해주는데, 이게 또 시리아 내전에서 상황이 꼬이니...
<Work^Seony> 춘추전국시대 같군요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 패권국들의 싸움에 장소를 제공한 꼴이 된 거죠.
<JasonJang> 국민들이 불쌍 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 걍 미국이랑 유럽이 하는대로 냅뒀으면 자연스레 흘러갔을텐데, 느닷없이 러시아가 시리아 정부군을 지원하면서부터 문제가 꼬이기 시작했죠...
<Work^Seony> 미국이랑 유럽이 반군 손을 들어줬는데, 반군 하는 짓이 정부군이나 다름없이 막장짓 저지르고 여기에 러시아가 정부군 편을 들어주니..
<Work^Seony> 이제, IS + 시리아 + 미국 + 러시아 = ?
<Work^Seony> 어찌될지 궁금하네요...
<JasonJang> 프?러? 누가 한 말인지 몰라도 "휴전은 없다"고...
<Work^Seony> 프랑스 대통령이네요
<razGon_MINILA> 러시아의 중앙아시아에 대한 열망은 크죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 지하자원과 부동항.
<razGon_MINILA> IS랑 정부군이랑 다른 파 아닌가요?
<ipeter_> 세계가 어지롭네요
<ipeter_> 휴.
<ipeter_> 식사들 맛있게 하셔요.
<ipeter_> 저는 맥에다 윈도우와 오피스좀 설치하겠습니다!
<autowiz> 윈도우는 가능하면 큰걸로 추천드립니다. 커야 환기도 잘되고 햇볓도 잘 들지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 스트레스 과다로 미쳐가는거 같습니다 클클
<razGon_MINILA> ㄴㄴ
<razGon_MINILA> 윈도우.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사는게 힘드네요
<ipeter_> 역시 오피스는 윈도우에서 써야 제맛인거 같네요.
<ipeter_> 냠냠
<ipeter_> 설치 고고했습니다.
<autowiz> 아아 이런 바보같은 ... 비행기 모드에서 wifi 랑 bluetooth 는 다시 키는게 가능했군요 아주 오래전부터
<autowiz> 비행기모드 진입할때도 알려줬었는데 이제야 봤네요.
<autowiz> 공기계가 하나생겨서 3G 전화랑 데이터를 둘다 끄고 싶었는데 이제서야 극복~ 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 휴.
<ipeter_> 인증받으려 했더니 바로 안된다고 하네요.
<ipeter_> 역시 그냥 소프트웨어는 정품 고고
<ipeter_> 하는게 맞네요
<ipeter_> 아. 번거로워요.
<ipeter_> 아.. 정품이긴 한데, 사용처를 잘못 말해서 번거롭게 되었네요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 학교에 있는 볼륨라이센스 사용은 안되나요?
<ipeter_> 그것도 되는데, 제가 돈주고 구매한 카피 쓰고 싶어서요.
<ipeter_> 델베뉴 판매할때 나온 오피스라서 델 베뉴에만 사용가능한데,
<ipeter_> 제가 피씨에 설치한다고 하니까 못풀어주겠다고 하더라구요.
<ipeter_> 잇힝...ㅠ
<autowiz> 아하 오피스가 아니라 윈도우즈 말씀하시는거군요
<ipeter_> 아니요
<ipeter_> 오피스요
<ipeter_> 오피스 2013 홈 앤드 스튜던트요.
<ipeter_> 제 맥미니는 pages와 numbers도 구매해야해요.
<ipeter_> 옛날 맥이라서요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<h-pc> 하이여..~~!
<ipeter_> 솝트웨어 은근 돈 나가네요.
<ipeter_> 쓰지도 않을꺼면서 페이지스랑 넘버스 왜케 사고 싶은지..ㅠ
<h-pc> ee
<h-pc> ㄸ
<angrystar> 로그온 화면 바꾸려면 어케해요?
<PotatoGim> https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8%EC%9D%B8+%ED%99%94%EB%A9%B4&oq=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+%EB%A1%9C%EA%B7%B8%EC%9D%B8+%ED%99%94%EB%A9%B4&aqs=chrome..69i57.10256j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8
<PotatoGim> 검색은 해보시고....
<JasonJang> razGon_ MINILA: 총상 사망자 그림을 보는 중, 1 enterance 2 exit 는 알겠는데, 3 recovery 뜻을 모르겠어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 회복이라는 뜻인가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 사망이라서..
<autowiz> 법의학사전을 찾아보시는게 맞을듯 합니다만 .
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 어렵네요.
<autowiz> recover wads 라는게 있는데 , 하나는 지문 검출 할때 가루 뭍혀서 쓰는 화장 붓같은거
<razGon_MINILA> 탄흔인가요? 그러면?
<autowiz> 총기사고의 경우 탄흔 복구할려고 상흔에 다른 물질을 주입해보는 뭐 그런거 아닐까 싶습니다만
<autowiz> 조직이나 기관이 분리된 경우에 재조합도 포함되는거같네요
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSsoT24U9-M
<autowiz> 이런게 떠오르긴 하는데 ..  재순님 왜 그런 무서운걸 보고 계세요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 회수 라는 의미로 쓰는분야도 있다네요(byproduct recovery 부산물회수(∼回收))
<autowiz> 총알 (탄두) 모양 복구 일 수 도 있을거 같습니다. CSI 같은데 자주 나오는거처럼 총알의 외형이 변형되버리는경우가 많으니까 그걸 복원해서 어떤 무기에서 발사된건지 찾는거지요 잘되면 강선무늬도 찾아내고
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 답글 감사~
<ipeter_> 벌써 시간이 이렇게 되었네요.
<ipeter_> 휴.
<ipeter_> 힘듭니다.
<ipeter_> 어렵네요.
<autowiz> 회사 동료분의 가족이 랜섬웨어에 감염 되셨다고 합니다.
<Seony> 사람한테도 전염되나요?
<autowiz> 사무실 컴 중에 한대가 걸렸는데 , 그분도 감염돼셨다고 하시네요 ... 뭐 감염경로야 같은 사무실이니까 같은 사이트를 같이 방문하셨을 수 도 있고 , 로컬네트웍을 타고 감염되셨을 수 도 있으며 ,  USB  메모리를 통해서 감염되셨을 수 도 있겠습니다만. 자료를 분리가 가능한 장치에 2중을 가지고 다니지 않는이상
<autowiz> 여차하면 곤란할 수 도 있을거 같습니다 . ㅎㅎ   죄송합니다. 랜섬웨어에 피해를 보셨다고 합니다.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ 써니님 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맥프로 그래픽카드 문제 때문에 애플스토어에 수리 맡겼다가 오늘 찾아왔어요
<autowiz> 오오 드디어 올아왔군요
<autowiz> 포테토님? ㅎㅎ 이사하고 많이 바쁘시나요?
<autowiz> PotatoGim:
<Seony> 일단 저는 리붓 합니다.
<autowiz> 네 다녀오세요
<PotatoGim> 에고, 자다가 일어났네요;
<PotatoGim> 이사 때문에 못한 일들을 급하게 하느라 죽을 맛입니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 서니님 혹시
<autowiz> LDAP 문제는 유통기한이 끝나셨나요?
<Seony> 네 그건 해결했어요
<Seony> 그리고 제 사수한테, ldap bbs 만드는 프로젝트 한 번 하고싶다고 했더니 ok 했네요
<autowiz> 알만한 사람이 당도해 있습니다 . ㅎㅎ 이사때문에 바쁘다고는 하시지만 도움이 필요하다고 하면 도와주실분일거 같습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 왜 ldap으로는 게시판을 만들지 않는걸까 하고 물어보니까, 그러고보니 자기도 본적이 없다고 왜 그런지 궁금하다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 포테토님 오셨어요?
<autowiz> 26분전에
<autowiz> 살짝 지나가셨습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군요.  일단 혼자 해결은 해놨어요
<PotatoGim> 음... 구현에 따라 다르지만 아무래도 계층형을 기본으로 하는데다가 읽기에 특화라 보통은 쓰기에 대해 속도가 좀 떨어집니다.
<Seony> 그게, 동접자 수백명씩 몰리는데서나 문제가 되는거 아닌가요?
<PotatoGim> 수백명까지야 문제가 될까 싶다만은... 일반적으로 스트레스에 대해 좀 약하죠.
<PotatoGim> 질의도 매우 원초적이라서...
<PotatoGim> 관계가 복잡한 스키마를 갖는 경우에는 특히나... 쥐약입니다...ㅜ
<Seony> 검색조건을 좀 심플하게 해도 된다면 꽤 쓸만하겠네요
<PotatoGim> 네, 단순한 속성만 갖는다면 문제는 안될 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 쿼리 날리는게 좀 힘들긴 하더라구요
<Seony> ou 2개 검색하는 것도 쉽지않은거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 스키마만 잘 정리된다면 괜찮은 것 같습니다!
<Seony> 지금 ldap에 관한 서적을 한 권 읽고있는데, 다 읽고나서 ldap bbs 한 번 만들어보려구요
<Seony> 워낙 코딩실력이 허접해서 잘 될까 모르겠네요
<ipeter_> gb
<ipeter_> 휴
<ipeter_> 뱀웨어 설치하면요(workstation)
<ipeter_> 게스트 os에 램을 6기가 할당하면
<ipeter_> workstation을 구동하자마자
<ipeter_> 호스트 os에서는
<ipeter_> 램 6기가를 아예 할당하고 시작하지 않나요?
<ipeter_> 우분투 14.04에서 게스트os를 윈도우즈 설치하고
<ipeter_> 6기가 할당하고 실행했는데
<ipeter_> 왜 6기가를 소모하지 않죠?
<ipeter_> 반면에 맥에선 4기가 할당하고 설치했는데
<ipeter_> 프로그램 시작하자마자 4기가 할당하고 시작하는데 말이죠.
<ipeter_> 아닌가요?
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 선할당 하지 않을겁니다
<ipeter_> 잘 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> 그러면 동시에 vmware 돌릴때 죽어나거든요
<ipeter_> 헐..그렇군요.
<autowiz> vm 돌릴때 장점이 저거인데
<autowiz> 하드디스크 처럼 필요한 블록단위라던가 그렇게 처리 됩니다. 선할당 할 수 있는 방법은 있을것도 같습니다만 별로 쓸일이야 있을까 싶습니다.
<ipeter_> 아...그렇군요..
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 감사합니다.
<ipeter_> 와.
<ipeter_> 크롬 엄청 무겁네요.
<ipeter_> 램 사용량 보니까
<ipeter_> 크롬만 3기가를 먹습니다.
<jgs> 크롬 엄청 무겁죠....
<PotatoGim> 으어... 이제 퇴근했네요..
<PotatoGim> 간만에 빠른(?) 퇴근...
<PotatoGim> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-incredible-mechanical-keyboard/x/12424078#/
<PotatoGim> 드디어 배송이 코 앞이네요..ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ergodox-ez-an-incredible-mechanical-keyboard/x/12424078#/updates
<ipeter_> 보기만해도 후덜덜 간지입니다.
<ipeter_> 우와
<autowiz> 키보드 오면 5분만 저 쓸 수 있게 해주시나요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 으허허 5분쯤이야 대수가 되겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<Gooos> 살아있는 챗방인건가요..?
<PotatoGim> 살아있지도, 죽어있지도 않습니다.
<PotatoGim> 윽... 슈뢰딩거의 IRC를 몰라주시고 나가시다니..
<HolyKnight> http://blog.synapsoft.co.kr/419
<PotatoGim> 오오.. 사이냅소프트..
<PotatoGim> http://www.synapsoft.co.kr/jsp/recruit/recruitment_2015.html
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<ipeter> ??
<ipeter> 사이냅 소프트...!
<HolyKnight> http://www.hankyung.com/news/app/newsview.php?aid=2015030626251
<autowiz> 당장급하다고 시행하는 대안들은 나중에 더큰 리스크로 돌아올 수 도 있는데 그런 생각을 하고는 있지는 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 단타성 대안은 간헐적 이거나 문제 자체가 단기적으로 올때 취해야 할 대안이지 , 특히나 요즘같은 장기 침체에서 단타성 대안을 시행했는데 경기 침체가 장기화 되면 , 시행했던 대안들의 부작용이 여기저기서 나올것같습니다.
<autowiz> 문제 자체를 이해 분석하고 장기적 대안이 마련되야 한다고 봅니다.  라고 말해도 저도 뭐 전문가는 아니니
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 써니님 안녕하세요~~헤헤헤
<Work^Seony> 미국은 오늘만 일하면 목금토일 쭉 쉽니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 드디어 그날이 왔군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 근데 살건 별로 없어요
<Work^Seony> 미국 유통구조가 한국이랑 다르다보니, 실제로 세일 엄청하는 물건은 걍 미끼상품입니다.
<Work^Seony> 나머지는 고만고만해요
<autowiz> 작년인가 제작년에는
<autowiz> 블랙프라이데이 역수상품이 엄청 들어올정도로 대폭 할인 아니었던가요?
<Work^Seony> 그건, 제 생각에 한국 가격이랑 여기 가격이랑 차이가 나서 그런거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 여기 티비 가격만해도, 세일 안한 가격만으로 이미 가격이 엄청나게 차이나잖아요..
<autowiz> 하긴 그렇겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 여기는 그냥 코스트코만 가도 $500이면 삼성 48인치 한 대 사거든요...
<Work^Seony> 실제로 제가 게임용으로 쓰는 42인치 삼성 스마트 티비만 해도, 2013년에 $500 주고 샀거든요...
<autowiz> 저도 커브드가 좀 싸게나와서 하나 사볼까 하다가
<Work^Seony> 여기서 한 10%만 세일한다고 쳐도 제 입장에서는 고만고만하지만, 한국에서는 "엄청" 세일하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아직은 좀더 기다릴려고 참았습니다.
<autowiz>  UHD 모니터 커브드가 점점 싸지고 있더라구요 그거 좀더 싸지면 두개 붙여서 써볼 생각입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  일단은, 비추 해드립니다
<Work^Seony> 제가 몇 번 강조해드렸찌만, 27인치 2개 붙이면 목에 통증 와요
<Work^Seony> 모니터랑 책상이랑 거리가 떨어지면 좀 낫긴한데, 그러면 대신 글자가 잘 안보이게 되고..
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 요즘 웹브라우저 폰트 크기 110%로 늘려서 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 늙은 건가요?
<autowiz> 저는 모니터를 땡기던가 몸을 바싹 붙이던가 그러고 살고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 조금 불편한거 같아도 몸을 딱 붙이니까 집중은 좀더 잘되는거 같기도 하고 그러더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러시면, 27인치 이상 크기를 2대 붙이시면 저처럼 목에 통증 오실 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 미리 체험해보시는 방법이,
<autowiz> 저지금 29인치 울트라와이드? 하고 27인치 따닥 붙여서 쓰고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 괜찮으세요?
<autowiz> 책상이 ㄱ 자 라서 둘다 비슷한 거리에 있긴 하네요
<Work^Seony> 아 ㄱ자....
<Work^Seony> 그럼 좀 괜찮겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 저는 일자 책상에서 2대 붙여쓰느라... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 생각해보니 확실히 좀 그렇겠네요
<autowiz> 얼마전까진 23인치 모니터 가지 3대가 있었는데
<autowiz> 그때는 몸이랑 목이랑 손이랑 다들 방향이 달라가지고
<autowiz> 목이 엄청 아팠었네요 헐... 불과 수십일 전 일이었는데 잊어버리고 있었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 지금은 적응 되신거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 어느정도는 적응이 되긴했거든요
<autowiz> 지금은 배치가 좀 달라져서
<Work^Seony> 초반에는 정말 스트레스였어요
<Work^Seony> 음 근데 ㄱ자 책상에서 모서리에 일하시면 좀 불편하지 않으세요?
<autowiz> 머리랑 몸(+손) 이랑 같이 움직이게 만들어놨거든요
<autowiz> 네 그래서 모서리(대각선) 은 가능하면 잘 안씁니다.
<autowiz> 가능하면 메인에서 모두 처리를
<Work^Seony> 음...  아무래도 27인치 2개를 붙이니까 거리를 좁혀야하다보니 책상 뒷부분 공간낭비가 심해지더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그게 싫어서 책상 끝으로 딱 붙여봤는데,
<Work^Seony> 글씨가 안보이니까 점점 제 몸이 더 앞으로 나오더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이게 두개시면 어떻게 보면 ㅅ 자 모양으로 모니터 두대가 있으실텐데
<Work^Seony> 아무래도, 시스템 전체적인 폰트 사이즈를 늘리고 모니더를 뒤로 붙여야겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸
<autowiz> 그러면 이도저도 아닌게 목이 아프실거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요
<autowiz> 그럴때는 3모니터 서라운드로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅅ 자에서 각도만 좀 늘린거죠.  ㅅ 이거만큼 좁히면 공간낭비도 그렇고 모양도 이상하고..
<autowiz> 거의 센터만 쓰시고 옆에는 그냥 가끔쓰는 것들만 옮겨 놓는걸로 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 옛날에 브라운관 모니터 쓸 때 3대 써봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> UHD 사면 한대만 쓰고 필요하면 어느정도 공간할당해서 원격창으로 붙어서 다 해결볼까도 했는데
<autowiz> 아직 직접 보지도 못해가지고 그 해상도에서 그게 될지 안될지 모르겠습니다.
<autowiz> 몇년지나면 그냥 헬멧쓰는걸로 많이들 바뀔려나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 요즘 오큘러스 같은건데
<autowiz> 핸드폰을 눈앞에 장착하고 3D 앱 설치하면 3D 로 화면 나온는거 몇가지 나온거 같더라구요. 몇년전에
<autowiz> 삼성 갤럭시 전용으로 나온건 30만원 정도 했던거 같은데
<autowiz> 이번에 범용으로 나온건 10만원 정도 였던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 자이로 센서랄까 머리 움직임을 처리하는데 있어서는 전용 장비인 오큘러스가 더 뛰어날거 같기는 합니다만.
<Work^Seony> 오큘러스가 좀 더 낫지않을까 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 갤럭시 전용 그거는 보니까, 갤럭시를 앞에 끼우고 하는 거더라구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 허얼 쿠팡 사이트가 점검 중인지 상품이 아무것도 안나와버리네요
<autowiz> 네 아무래도 끼우는것다보니 미세하게 뭔가 안맞지 않을까 하는 생각이 자꾸들어서
<Work^Seony> 이제 곧 ccnp를 공부해야할 때가 오네요
<Work^Seony> 승진 얘기하는데, ccnp 없으니까 좀 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 승진하고나면 나름 중간직책인데 챙피하기도 하고...
<autowiz> ccnp 정도야 뭐 서니님한텐 껌일껍니다
<Work^Seony> 헐 설마요
<autowiz> 믿슙니다 ~   믿슙니다 ~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예전 제 사수한테 들은 얘기가, ccnp는 ccna랑은 다르게 엄청 까다롭다고 들었어요
<Work^Seony> 심지어 명령어 자동완성 탭키도 몇번 치다보면 아예 시험 종료된다고...
<autowiz> 자동완성 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 사수한테 ccnp 자격증 따고싶다고 얘기는 해놨는데, 막상 하려니 할게 엄청 많네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래도 뭐 책한권 마스터 하면 되겠지요 ㅎㅎ 그중에 적어도 1/3~ 1/2 는 아시는 내용이실거구요
<Work^Seony> ccna만해도 난이도가 장난 아니던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ccnp는 응시료만 백만원돈 드는군요...
<DarkCircle> ccna는 덤프 보고 유형 쭉 익히면 됩니다. 시간은 좀 걸려요.
<Work^Seony> ccna는 재작년에 땄어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 문제 자체 난이도가 심하게 어렵진 않죠?
<Work^Seony> 덤프 안보면 합격 못할 수준이던데요
<DarkCircle> 장비 좀 다룰 줄 알고 네트워크 잡는거 햇갈리지만 않으면 덤프 몇문제 보고 크게 어렵진 않더라고요. 문제수가 좀 심하게 많아서 글치
<DarkCircle> 무슨 토익시험마냥 ...
<Work^Seony> 제 경험으로는, 장비를 "좀" 다룰 줄 아는 수준에서는 도저히 안되구요,
<Work^Seony> 시스코 스위치 하나 갖다놓고 오만가지 세팅을 다 해본 경험이 있어야 알겠더라구요
<DarkCircle> 전 시스코 장비를 학부때 다뤄봤는데
<Work^Seony> 덤프 다 보고 시험볼 때쯤 되니까 스위치 처음 세팅할 때 설정하는 정도는 눈감고도 하는 수준 되겠더라구요
<DarkCircle> 본딩이나 이런거 몇가지는 못해보고 터널링 라우팅(pre/post 포함)  ...
<DarkCircle> 방화벽 설정 ... 이런거?
<Work^Seony> 다만, ccna는 그런 것들을 실제로 실습을 하는 차원보다는, 그게 뭔지 아냐 모르느냐를 테스트하는거라 더 어려웠떤거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 과정 예시 툭 던져주고 뭘 설정하는건지 뭐에쓰는건지 조금 디테일하게 가긴 하더군요.
<DarkCircle> 어디까지나 이론적인거라기보단 ... 기술의 용도랑 실무적인거에 더 포커스가 맞춰져 있어서 ...
<Work^Seony> 여기 대학 수업 중에서도, 알제브라 바로 이전에 수학을 "말과 글"로 배우는 과목이 하나 있거든요.  애들 말로는 그게 실제 계산하는 수업보다 더 어려웠따네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그런 면에서 보면, ccna는 실습보다는 이론 위주라 체감상 어려웠던 것 같아요
<DarkCircle> 논리학 같은건가보네요
<DarkCircle> 한국에선 그걸 수학시간에 안하고 국어시간에 하지만 ...
<DarkCircle> (@)#*%@#)%*)
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 논리는 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 다차 방정식이나 다차 함수 풀만한 수학실력이 안되는 애들이, 그걸 수강하기 전에 듣는 과목이거든요
<Work^Seony> 저도 안들어봐서 모르겠지만, 방정식을 말과 글로 배우는 거라 뭐가 뭔지 모르겠다고 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 흠 -ㅅ- ...
<DarkCircle> 그러면 뭐 증명과정쪽인가 ...
<DarkCircle> 논리쪽이 아니라고 딱 잘라말할 수는 없는게
<DarkCircle> 수학 수식 풀어나가는것도 논리전개거든요.
<Work^Seony> 사칙연산 배운 애들이 방정식 들어가기 전에 배우는 거에요
<DarkCircle> 논문 쓸 때 보면
<DarkCircle> 수식을 쓰기 이전에 수식에 대한 설명을 글로 어떻게 풀어 설명하고 각 용어나 언어를 통해 언급한 부분을
<DarkCircle> 어떤 기호나 문자로 바꿀지 체계적으로 언급하는 과정이 있거든요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 대충 그런 식일듯 싶군요
<DarkCircle> 문제에서 구하려는 수를 어쩌고 저쩌고 ~ 쭉 떠들면서
<DarkCircle> 이야기를 쓴다음에
<DarkCircle> 여기서 어떤수를 x  라고 하자. 라고 결론을 짓는데
<DarkCircle> 이 결론짓기 이전의 과정이 논리적으로 흘러가죠.
<DarkCircle> 문제가 있는데 그 문제에 대한 수식이 어떻게해서 y = 2x+1 이 나왔냐? 라고 묻는다면
<DarkCircle> 그 이유를 설명할 줄 알아야 하는데 거기에 해당하는 딱 중간 과목일거예요.
<Work^Seony> 네 그런거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 암튼 그게 더 어려웠다는 학생들의 이야기를 많이 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국 애들은 초등학교때부터 지겹게 그런 문제를 보기 때문에 ㅋㅋ큐ㅠㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 근데 실제로 논문을 써보라고 하면 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 문제풀이는 잘하는데 논문에서 문제에 대한 설명과 수식 모델 제시가 .. 잘 안되죠.
<Work^Seony> ccnp 곧 시작해야하는데, 살짝 걱정되네요
<DarkCircle> ccnp 는 한국에 덤프가 별로 없을거 같은 냄새가나는데
<Work^Seony> 덤프 외우는 거야 뭐 걍 무턱대고 외우기만 하면 되겠지만, 시뮬 난이도가 꽤 된다네요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 덤프로 자격증 따도 되나 싶기도 하고...
<DarkCircle> ccna라면 모를까 ccnp 는 또 따는 사람이 그렇게 많지가 않으니까요 ㄱ-;
<Work^Seony> 그래요?  의외네요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 요즘 cissp라는 자격증이 대세거든요
<Work^Seony> 대세라고 말하기 좀 그렇긴하지만, 암튼 요즘 이 자격증 갖고있는 사람 찾는 회사들이 많아요
<DarkCircle> cissp를 따려면 그 전에 차근차근 따둬야 하는게 있지 않나요? 크크크.
<Work^Seony> 몇문제 살짝 봤는데, 한 번에 볼 수 있는 그런 시험은 아닌거 같았어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 이전에 어느정도 선행 과정을 밟아야 하는거네요 .
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 조낸 웃기네요  http://www.dogdrip.net/index.php?mid=dogdrip&sort_index=popular&page=3&document_srl=84323776
<DarkCircle> 옐프가 한국사람이 만든 사이트였군요
<DarkCircle> (새삼?)
<Work^Seony> 아닐껄요
<Work^Seony> 위키 보면 이름이 아예 서양 이름인데요..
<Work^Seony> Two former PayPal employees, Jeremy Stoppelman and Russel Simmons, founded Yelp
<Work^Seony> 라고 나와있네요
<DarkCircle> 아 잠시 컨텍스트를 잘못 짚었 ...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 옐프의 위상이 하늘을 찌르기 때문에, 한국사람이 만들진 않았을 겁니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> http://m.chosun.com/svc/article.html?sname=news&contid=2015112600102
<Work^Seony> 걍 개발자네요
<DarkCircle> 네 그냥 직원이죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 잠시 재부팅좀 하고 올께요.
<DarkCircle> wine 에 뭘좀 올려서 한다고 한글 입력이 안돼서 약간 삽질을 했는데 여전히 안되네요 .
<DarkCircle> nabi  설정이 꼬여서 ..
<autowiz> http://www.dogdrip.net/index.php?mid=dogdrip&sort_index=popular&document_srl=85613241&page=1
<autowiz> 이거 살짝 재미있는데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> tx rx 의 중요성
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아까 봤어요
<DarkCircle> http://cheezburger.com/687365/funny-low-cost-cosplay 저렴한 코스프레.
<autowiz> http://www.coupang.com/np/products/92222683?eventCategory=SRP&eventLabel=all_3  ㅋㅋㅋ 종이로 된것도 나왔어요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 구글에서 만든거 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 저렴한 코스프레 아이디어는 독특하네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-26
<autowiz> 카드보드라는게 나온지 꽤됐군요 , 저만 몰랐 ...   ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 출근했습니다.
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter_> 하이요
<Gooos> 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> 로우요.
<Gooos> 아. 개그셨군요!?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 하이요
<ipeter_> 로우요ㅕ
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> (묻지도 않는 말에 하는 말이지만,) 저는 24" 두대를 ㅅ 자로 놓고 쓰는데... 하는 일의 성격상, 수량이 모자라요. 4(~6개쯤) 쓰고 싶은데...ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 음...
<ipeter_> 저랑 같으셔요.
<ipeter_> 24인치 두개를 그런 배형으로 놓고 사용중입니다.
<ipeter_> 모델은 Dell 24인치(16:10-조금 유명한 비율이라 아실지도 모르겠네요.)를 사용합니다.
<jun__> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 모두 로우요!
<samahui_WS> 눈도 내리고 겨울 답군요
<samahui_WS> 아랫지방은 폭설이라던데 서울은 그래도 살짝 내리고 마는군요
<commania> 여기 광주는 펑펑 내리고...
<commania> 바로 또 녹아버리네요
<commania> 쌓일 눈은 아닌것 같아요
<samahui_WS> 쌓이지만 않으면 다행이지요
<samahui_WS> 다만 녹은 눈이 빙판이 되면 그건 또 그대로 출퇴근길 곤욕이겠네요
<commania> 잠시 그치더니 또 내리네요.
<commania> 눈발이 굵습니다.
<jun__> 눈은...싫습니다 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> 광주는 눈이 좀쌓이네요
<razGon_MINILA> 금방 녹아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 비랑 겹쳐서 와서 그런지.
<autowiz> 눈왔었나요? 못봤다는 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그럼 오늘 서울 첫눈?... 이라기는 너무 적게 왔을려나요?
<autowiz> 첫눈 고백 이런거 보면 참 난감할때가 눈이 찔끔오다 말아버리면 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 첫눈이 왔다니까 말인데 사마휘형님 부비부비 고백입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 오오
<ipeter_> 라즈곤님 그곳에 사시는군요
<ipeter_> 눈온다 들었습니다.
<ipeter_> =)
<razGon_MINILA> 조용히.. 살고 있어요.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ipeter_, 내년에 저 한국 갈 때 엔젤 아줌마도 오실듯 싶네요
<razGon_MINILA> ?
<razGon_MINILA> 한국들어오세요?
<Seony> 네 관광 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 휴가차 오시겠지요
<Seony> 휴가라기보단, 은행 대출 연장 신청도 해야되고 한국 안간지 너무 오래됐기도 했구요...
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요
<Seony> 한국 안간지 지금 5년째인가 6년째인가 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 비정상 프셰므 엄마 본지 1년 됐다고 징징대던데, 난 이노마 벌써 5년째다 ㅋ
<autowiz> 경제적 여건만 되면 참 자주자주 다니면 좋을텐데말이지요
<Seony> 그렇긴한데요, 사실 경제적인 여유 있으면 한국보단 다른 곳에 더 눈이 가게 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 3년 전에 라스베가스 갔다왔는데, 한 번 더 가고 싶어요
<ipeter_> 오오
<ipeter_> 같이 오세요 오세요.
<ipeter_> =) 같이 식사도하고
<ipeter_> 같이 놀러다니고 그래요
<ipeter_> =)
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ.  일단 저는 은행 문제 때문에 내년에 꼭 가긴 가야되요
<ipeter_> 여기 계신분들도 다 모여서 (오즈님도)
<ipeter_> 같이 놓아요!
<ipeter_> 같이 놓아요?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 같이 맥주라도 하면서 놀.아.요.
<ipeter_> 와이프분하고 같이 오시나요?
<Seony> 원래는 같이 가기로 되어있었는데, 이번에 차를 충동구매하는 바람에 불확실하게 됐어요
<Seony> 근데, 같이 가더라도 여기 모임에는 제 와이프는 안올 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아흐흐흐
<ipeter_> 아하...ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 대부분 뭐 그렇지 않을까 싶네요
<ipeter_> 오즈님 뵌다고 뵌다고 해놓고 언제뵈나요.
<ipeter_> 허허허
<Seony> 글쵸.  물어보나마나 제 와이프는 이렇게 대답할 겁니다 "내가 거길 왜 가"
<autowiz> 저는 우선 포테토님부터
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 그럼 세명이서 한번 뭉칠까요?
<ipeter_> 포테토님
<ipeter_> 오즈님
<ipeter_> 그리고 저
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 연말 번개부터 좀 추진해봐야 겠네요 이러다가 12월 되버릴거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 그러게요 그러게요.
<ipeter_> 포테토님 나오세요!!
<autowiz> 재순님 혹시 계실려나요?
<autowiz> 개인적인 약속도 있고 다른 단체 모임도 있고 하실테니 말나온김에 이번주말이나 다음주말에 해버릴까 싶은데요
<autowiz> 참가하실분 계시면 일정 다시 잡아야 할거 같구요.  뭐 아무도 안나서시기에 제가 총대매고 자리한번 만들어 보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 메뉴 추천 받습니다. 족발 , 소고기, 돼지고기, 닭갈비, 중국집 코스, 일식 코스, 치맥, 포장마차, 장어+불닭발, 또...
<jun__> 곱창!
<samahui_WS> 양주
<ipeter_> 사마휘님 나오실건가요?
<ipeter_> 메뉴나오니 갑자기 맛있는거 먹고 싶네요
<ipeter_> 모임에서요.
<JasonJang> 저는 걍 우분투 포럼 송년회때(?) 같이 하죠?!~ auto wiz
<autowiz> 고량주 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어 재순님 빠지시면 흐지부지 되는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 어플로 주식주문하려했더니
<HolyKnight> 종합계좌정보가 조회안된다는 오류를 뱉어내네유
<HolyKnight> 빡치네유 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> autowiz: 그럼 web-forum 송년모임'과 별개로 irc 송년 번개 추진중??
<autowiz> 네 irc 방사람중에 뜯맞는사람만 한 5명정도 할려고 했었지요
<JasonJang> 그럼 저도 *뜯*을 맞추께요.    하명'만 하세여~
<autowiz> 뭐 일단 말 꺼내보고 다들 스케쥴 안되시면 포럼모임으로 대체 ~ 하면 되지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포럼에 아직 송년회 관련 글 올라온건 없는거지요? 찾아보고 있는데 안보이네요
<JasonJang> 예, 아직 없어여
<JasonJang> 송년모임과 별개로 또 하는 것도 찬성, 같이 하는 것도 찬성
<JasonJang> <--- 줏대없는 1인. 그리고
<JasonJang> 우리 둘만이라도 Good.
<autowiz> 이번주말이나 다음주말 어떠신지요?
<autowiz> 평일이나 금요일도 좋고
<JasonJang> 好
<autowiz> 오실 수 있으실거 같은분들도 의견의 주시면 감사하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 여자?
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 저는 11/27~29, 12/4~6 전부 OK (11/30만 불능)
<autowiz> 11월 28일이냐 12월 5일이냐, 그것이 문제로다
<autowiz> 12월 달력이 나왔네요
<autowiz> 아니 내년 달력이 나왔는데 올해 12월 이 첫장이네요 . 이번달도 거의 막바지고 , 올해도 거의 끝나가는군요
<ipeter_> HolyKnight: 어떤 주식 사세요?
<ipeter_> 종목 추천좀...부탁드립니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 데헷
<HolyKnight> 근데 하락하고있는게 함정
<ipeter_> 허허
<ipeter_> 원래 그래요.
<ipeter_> 저도 제가 사면 무조건 떨어지고
<ipeter_> 제가 팔면 막 오릅니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_pi> 항상이야기하지만주식은안하면버는겁니 다
<samahui_WS> 주식은 안하는게 답입니다
<jun__> 주식으로 돈을 벌긴 하나요..???
<samahui_WS> 모임을 정말 가고 싶은데 ... 둘째가 엊그제 태어나서 오늘 집에 모셔다 주고 왔습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 추천드릴건 장투.
<razGon_MINILA> 대선 테마주.
<samahui_WS> 이번 연말을 집에서 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 으어...
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 사고 그냥 있으세요.
<PotatoGim> 감기 때문에 죽겠네요..
<samahui_WS> 정말 감기는 백약이 무효하고 오로지 쉬는게 답이더군요
<samahui_WS> 푸욱~ 쉬세요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 안타깝게도... 할 일이 무진장 많습니다...ㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> 감기는 1.휴식.
<razGon_MINILA> 2. 쉼.
<razGon_MINILA> 3. 병가.
<PotatoGim> 소장님이 병가라는 말을 무지 싫어하시더라구요...
<razGon_MINILA> 우리나라에서는 말도 안되지만.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 4년 다니면서 처음 안 사실...ㅜ
<samahui_WS> 의사선생님 처방이니 쉬세요
<razGon_MINILA> 웃긴게
<razGon_MINILA> 선동열 감독을 보면 알아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 선동열 감독이 현역 최고의 투수이고 선수니.
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 자기 깜냥 만큼 선수 굴리는거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 일류급 선수들에게는 먹히는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 서브급이나 혹은 1.5군 선수들에게는 독
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 그런말 가능하죠. 120구? 나도 왕년에는 그정도 햇지.
<razGon_MINILA> 동원이형처럼.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데. 그게 선수들은 그러다가 팀이 떨어져 나감.
<razGon_MINILA> 소장정도 되시면 나름 그런재량이 있어야 하는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 또 되기힘든게. 욕심나서리.
<razGon_MINILA> 자신은 또 안해서.
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇게 안햇으니 포기할건 포기해야 되는데
<PotatoGim> 한편으론 당사자인 저도 좀 미련하구나 싶습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 요새 들어서는 나를 위해서 일을 하는게 아니라 일을 위해서 내가 "무엇인가"를 한다는 생각이 참 많이 드네요.
<PotatoGim> 그 무엇인가가 뭔지 모르는게 참...ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 이거저거 했는데 돌아보면 "뭐 했더라...?"
<autowiz> 제가 어제 새벽에 몇자 적긴했는데 . . .     길게봐야 합니다.
<autowiz> 회사입장에서 길게 보는게 아니라 개인입장에서 길게 봐야 합니다.
<autowiz> 이놈의 간부나 사장님들은 회사 입장만 자꾸 강요하시는데 .  직접 일을 하지도 않고 회사돈이 자기돈이 되니까 그러신다는 생각이 자꾸만 드네요
<jun__> 그래서 저도 퇴사 할라구요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 윽... 저는 추진력이 부족한가봅니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 회사가 돈을 벌면 번만큼 직원들한테 돌아가야 더 열심히 일 할 텐데
<jun__> 오즈형 몇일전 일때문에 마음이 많이 상하셨나보네요;;;;
<PotatoGim> 저도 이직 결정되서 이직하려다가...
<autowiz> 포테토님 추진력에 힘되시라고 제가 로켓하나 박아드리겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 처음 입사할 때 생각했던 "리눅스 커널 파일시스템에 커밋 한번 해보자!"라는 목표를 못 이루었다는 생각에...
<PotatoGim> 이직을 포기했었는데...
<autowiz> 오오 좋습니다 좋아
<PotatoGim> 지금 생각해보면 그냥 떠나기 싫어서 만들어낸 변명이 아닌가 싶네요...
<autowiz> 그런의미에서 포테토님 저랑 저녁식사는 언제쯤 ... ㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 헉... 모임 추진하시는거 아니었나요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 자기자신을 냉정히 보기가 힘들때가 종종 있습니다.
<autowiz> 그럴때는 주위의 도움을 받으면 됩니다. 제가 아주 칼같이 얾음같이 지적해드리겠습니다.
<autowiz> 제 별명이 아이스맨이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> (탑건에 그 아이스맨이랑 좀 다른 그냥 저급 개그로 분위기를 얼려버리는 그런 아이스맨이라서 문제입니다만)
<PotatoGim> 윽... 유리 멘탈이라 부서집니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> 얼마전도 아니고 어제 저는 좋은말 두개를 들었습니다.
<PotatoGim> 좋은 말이라 하심은...?
<PotatoGim> http://blog.naver.com/gluesys/220550724094
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/stage5/videos/818509528258985/
<autowiz> 잡스 아저씨 2001 년
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/stage5/videos/794764743966797/
<autowiz> 인스타그램 창업자 ( 부제 : 사고칠 수준 )
<autowiz> PotatoGim:  우와 건물 좋네요 크기도 크고
<autowiz> 이제 현핀만 가면 되는건가요 ... 근데 추워서 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 그래봤자 남에 건물 들어온거라...ㅜ
<autowiz> 음음... 저는 저 건물 이 통째로 다 글루시스껀줄 ㅎㅎㅎ하하핳 핫핫핫
<PotatoGim> 아마도 그랬다면 저는 불평불만 없이 시키는 일을 꾸역꾸역하면서 다니고 있을 것 같습니다....ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 자자 꿈은크게 ... 빌딩하나 사는걸 목표로 , 커널에 FS 관련 커밋도 좀 하고
<autowiz> 실패는 할 수 있으나 포기하지만 않으면 된다는말을 2년전부터 마음에 새기며 살았는데 ... 저도 슬슬 포기하게될것만 같은 ... 응 ? 이게아니고
<autowiz> 힘네세요~~
<autowiz> 최대한 객관적으로 대안을 종이에 기록해보시고 다시한번 찬찬히 읽어보시는걸 추천드립니다.
<autowiz> 저는 10대 때 컴퓨터 만지기 시작한 이후로 가능하면 간단하게 살려고 합니다.
<autowiz> 3가지만 기억하는거지요.
<autowiz> What I want , What I can , What I do .   뭐 영어문법에 안맞는거 같아서 to 랑 do 를 이리저리 넣은버젼도 있지만 저는 저게 딱 입에 달라붙어서 라임이잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 1. 원하는것 꿈만 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 2. 현재 그 꿈을 위해 할 수 있는 일들만 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 3. 현재 할 수 있는 일중에서 어떤일을 할지만 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 4. 그냥 생각한대로 밀어붙입니다.
<autowiz> 잡생각할 시간에 , 엉뚱한일 할 시간에 그냥 정진 하는게 답이 아닐까 라는 생각을 하고 있는 16:00 의 오즈군 입니다.
<PotatoGim> 저는 잡생각이 많아서 더딘가봅니다..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아닙니다.
<autowiz> 다 제탓입니다.
<jun_> 으잉?? 튕겼다가 다시 접했네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/12249824_981070965299313_7219129893435549786_n.jpg?oh=a8abc407e0d3024e054c4c45bb5aa18b&oe=56DECB88
<autowiz> 3시간전 천안이랍니다 ㅎㅎ 잘그렸는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 플스4 돈 충전하는데 아주 돌아버리시겠네요
<autowiz> 꿀꺽꿀꺽 먹어서 인가요?
<autowiz> 아니면 뭔가 난관이 발생한건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 엑티브 엑스... 만악의 근원이죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 안그래도 정말 누가 다시 소송이라도 내야하는거 아닌가 싶은 심정입니다.
<autowiz> activex 에서 exe 로 아주 생 지랄들을 하고 계셔서
<autowiz> 정부에서도 더이상 의지가 없어보이고
<ipeter_> 휴.
<ipeter_> 왜이렇게 어렵나요.
<ipeter_> 생물학 할려니도 어렵고
<ipeter_> 프로그래밍도 배울려면 까막눈이고
<ipeter_> 아주 죽겠습니다.
<autowiz> 왜 갑자기 생물학...
<autowiz> 프로그래밍은 한장한장 호기심에 찬 아이처럼 한줄 한줄 읽고 이해하고 시간은 오래걸리지만 그방법이 제일 좋습니다.
<samahui_WS> 언어를 익히는거라 친해져야죠... 많이 해보면 됩니다
<autowiz> 간만에 즐거워서 불태우고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 생물학이라니... 예전에 분자생물학 관련 프로그래밍하느라 고생한 기억이 나는군요
<autowiz> 사마휘 형님 책한권 안내시나요
<autowiz> 프로그래밍언어 이렇게 공부하면 된다~ ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 책내면 망할듯해서
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 프로그래밍언어 나처럼하면 10년!!! 남처럼하면 10개월
<samahui_WS> 이런책이요?
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 에이 겸손 과다하시옵니다
<samahui_WS> 그나저나 이놈의 윈도우는 계속 꺼지는군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 8 이상은 절전기능이 자동이라
<samahui_WS> 윈10 이번 1511인지 뭔지 업데이트후 이래저래 저와 안맞아지고 있어요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 일하던거 여러번 날리는군요
<samahui_WS> 자꾸 꺼버려요
<autowiz> 그걸 잊어버려서 몇번을 방문했는지 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 일땜시 한대는 써야되서 이놈에 깔았는데
<autowiz> 대안을 새우셔야 할거 같습니다.
<samahui_WS> 급 후회가 되는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 하지만 어쩔 수 없어서 프로젝트 끝날때까지는 유지해야되요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 버젼을 바꾸시거나 머신을 바꾸시거나 프로그램을 바꾸시거나
<autowiz> 저장 옵션을 바꾸시는등
<samahui_WS> 그냥 끝없이 일하는겁니다
<samahui_WS> 일이 끝날때까지
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 했던일 또 할려고 하면 짜증도 나고
<samahui_WS> 그리고 마지막에 윈도우 파티션을 지워버리고 우분투로 갈아타면서 환호성을 울려야죠
<autowiz> 전에 꺼처럼 잘 짜질까 하는 불안감? 도 들고
<samahui_WS> 그정도면 괜찮은데.. 나이들어서 까먹어요
<samahui_WS> 본래 의도했던 방향과 다른 방향으로 나아가죠
<samahui_WS> 꺼졌다 다시할때마다 새로워요
<samahui_WS>  ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 마치 머리속도 꺼졌다 다시 켜지는거 처럼 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 간혹 좋아지기도하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 왠만하면 에디터들은 자동저장을 잘 안하는데 윈도우로 개발작업하면서 자연스래 10분으로 설정해놓고 쓰게되네요
<autowiz> 저는 다른건 잘 안하는데
<autowiz> 파워포인트만큼은 와우 답이업더군요 한번 날려먹으니까
<autowiz> 한글도 악명 높았었네요 ...
<samahui_WS> 파포따위... 후임에게 떠넘기는거죠
<samahui_WS> 한글따위... 다른 직원에게 떠넘기는거죠
<samahui_WS> 저녁따위... 입속으로 떠넘기는거죠
<samahui_WS> 날씨도 추운데 따스한 저녁시간들 보내세요
<autowiz> 저도 무브 고고싱~
<jun_> autowiz: 형 출발하셨습니까?
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3784646&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<OrganicM> 화장실 문 보통
<OrganicM> 밀고 들어가지 않나요
<OrganicM> 그냥 주작같은뎅
<OrganicM> !본니
<OrganicM> !본닉
<OrganicM> 음
<OrganicM> 닉이
<OrganicM> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kdi0373/220522832069
<OrganicM> http://blog.naver.com/sadvan123/220551377598
<ipeter> 흠.
<ipeter> 아주 땡스기빙데이라고해서
<ipeter> 미친척하고
<ipeter> 마구 지르고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 소프트웨어요.
<ipeter> 울트라수트 10만원 넘게 질렀습니다.ㅠ
<ipeter> 도대체 os는 공짜 우분투 쓰면서
<ipeter> 솝트웨어는 아주 줄창 사제끼네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-27
<Gooos> 추운아침입니다 :)
<MENT> : )
<jgs> 갑자기 추워지네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 겁나게 춥네요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 추워요.
<razGon_Xch2> 알로하!
<razGon_Xch2> 진짜.. 알로하 하고 싶네요.ㅎ
<JasonJang> g
<JasonJang> ㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌. ‘사물존칭’이라 하여 콜센터 상담사들이 ‘혜택이 좋으십니다’같은 말들을 쓰는 것이 기사화되자 상당수 콜센터들이 ‘사물 존칭 사용 상담원 급여차감’으로 이 문제에 대응했다．‘교통카드 기능 있으십니다 했다가 ５만원 깎였다’는 콜센터 후배
<HolyKnight> 직원의말．
<bluedusk> 이 컴퓨터 기능이 좋으십니다. - 컴터 가격 5만원 차감
<bluedusk> 동북아시아의 어느 국가 대통령의 기능이 좋으십니다.
<bluedusk> 법인세 5% 차감
<HolyKnight> 블프세일땜에 스팀에서도 할인행사진행할듯한데 겜추천 부탁드림미다유.
<samahui_WS> 스팀 세일을 하면 우선 풀아웃4를 사야겠군요
<samahui_WS> 폴아웃이낙
<samahui_WS> 풀아웃인가
<samahui_WS> 폴아웃이군요
<samahui_WS> 3 재미있게 했는데 엔딩은 못봤었네요
<ipeter_> 알로하
<ipeter_> 알로하(2)
<ipeter_> 알로하!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<samahui_TP> 알로하!
<samahui_TP> 정말 하와이로 이민을 가야할까요? 넘 추워요
<samahui_TP> 잠시 나갔다 왔더니 외근나가야되는데 갈 엄두가 안나요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 저도 어제 초저녁엔 그랬는데 계속 다니다 보니까 또
<autowiz> 조금은 괜찮아 졌습니다.
<Seony^MacPro> ㅎㅎ 여기도 요즘 추워요
<Seony^MacPro> 밤에 잘 때 이불 덮어야합니다
<JasonJang> Seony^ MacPro: <--- 염장 질? ㅋ
<Seony^MacPro> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 요즘 여기 1주일 내내 비오거든요.  신혼여행객들 엄청 짜증날 듯 싶어요
<autowiz__> 신혼여행인데도 짜증이 나나요 ? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony^MacPro> 딴데는 몰라도, 하와이는 날씨 안좋으면 갈데가 없거든요
<autowiz__> 어제는 너무 간만에 집에 갔더니 춥기도 하고 , 평소에 자던시간이 아니라 잠도 안오고 그러다가
<autowiz__> 아침에 일어나긴 했는데 추워서 너무 나가기가 싫어서 9시 넘어서 일어났네요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony^MacPro> 그럼 출근은요?
<autowiz__> 10시 반쯤했습지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 뭐 괜찮습니다 일주일에 몇일이나 집에 간다고. 그정도로 뭐라고 하면 확~! ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 후...
<ipeter_> 간단히 서버(웹서버) 돌리려고 하면 뭐가 좋을까요?
<ipeter_> 하드웨어요.
<ipeter_> 하나 살까 하네요.
<ipeter_> 질문하니까 다 나가시네요.
<ipeter_> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_> 알로하..ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3791587
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3793804&cpage=1
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 주말들 보내세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-28
<autowiz> 안녕들 하시어요
<HolyKnight> 홀리찡...
<HolyKnight> 아니네
<HolyKnight> 오토찡..
<autowiz__> 네넹 오토봇 말고 오토찡 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://blog.synapsoft.co.kr/421
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> https://github.com/codeinthedark/editor/pull/1
<stypr> 안녕하세요. 혹시 cron과 똑같은 기능을 하는대신 더 효율적인 모듈이 존재하는지 궁급합니다.
<stypr> cron은 돌리면 auth.log에 남는 현상이 있어서 서버들 설정할때마다 pam쪽에서 cron 로깅하는걸 막아버리긴 하는데 귀찮네요..
<autowiz> 다다닷
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 조용하다 싶어서 봤더니 저혼자 덩그러니 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> DoS 때문이라는데 스플릿이 심하게 일어났네요
<ahoops> 늦은밤 고생들이 많으십니다. (__)
#ubuntu-ko 2015-11-29
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<woodong50> 안녕하세요:-)
<woodong50> 리눅스 c언어 네트워크 공부중입니다
<woodong50> 쉽운책자나 블로그 추천좀 해주세여
<woodong50> 네트워프로그램이 만만치 않네
<JasonJang> "후니의 쉽게 쓴 씨스코 네트워킹"이 있지만, C 위주로 나온 내용은 아니어서 좀 안습
<autowiz> 네트워크 소캣 프로그래밍 , C 들어가는 책 찾아보시면서 목차를 한번 훓어보느것도 괜찮으실거 같습니다.
<autowiz> http://www.yes24.com/24/goods/231892?scode=032&OzSrank=3
<autowiz>  TCP/IP 소켓프로그래밍 C version : The Pocket Guide TCP/IP Sockets
<autowiz> Michael J. Donahoo,Keneth L. Calvert 공저/박준철 역 | 지앤선(志&嬋)
<autowiz> http://www.yes24.com/24/goods/3595449?scode=032&OzSrank=2
<autowiz> 얇지만 얇지 않은 TCP/IP 소켓 프로그래밍 C 2판
<autowiz> 마이클 도나후,케네스 칼버트 공저/유재필 역 | 비제이퍼블릭(BJ퍼블릭) | 원제 : TCP/IP Sockets in C 2/e
<autowiz> 위에 책이 고전적인 기본적인 책자 같네요
<autowiz> 아래쪽은 좀더 넖은부분을 설명할려고 하는거 같은데 핵심적인 부분이 설명이 덜할 까봐 조금 걱정이네요
<autowiz> 위쪽책을 조금더 추천드리고 싶습니다.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3807045&cpage=1
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<PotatoGim> 오.. 두번째 책은 배울게 많을 것 같네요.
<OrganicM> http://blog.naver.com/jinpace0813/220552863530
<OrganicM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywvUTWPlBhM
<OrganicM> http://www.eoshd.com/2014/11/panasonic-cm1-review-part-1-smartphone-first-impressions/
<woodong50> 다들 추천해주어서 고맙습니다
<JasonJang> ^^
<PotatoGim> 어후.. 글로만 배운 PERT를 직접 해보려니 어렵네요...
<autowiz> pert 가 뭐에요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 공정 관리 기법이라고 그럴싸한 분류가 있기는 한데...
<PotatoGim> 그냥 계획 짜는 방법입니다..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 요번에 일 계획서 작성하면서 한번 해보고 있는데 생각만큼 만만하지가 않네요...
<autowiz> 좀 불편해보여도 다 하는 이유가 있겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 예, 확실히 표본이 많이 쌓일수록 일정 산출이 좀 더 정확해질 수 있을 것 같습니다.
<autowiz> 포테토님 팀은 개발 몇명이서 하세요?
<PotatoGim> 거의 한 팀이 3~4명 정도 되는 것 같습니다. 다만 같은 코드를 다 같이 개발하는게 아니다보니...
<PotatoGim> 저번에는 사실상 2명이서 다 했고...
<autowiz> 그럼 몇팀정도나 있으실까요
<PotatoGim> 4팀입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 생각보다는 사람이 적은게 아닐까 싶습니다만
<PotatoGim> 네 저도 큰 문제 중 하나라고 생각합니다...ㅜ
<autowiz> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 게다가 이젠 혼자 합니다...ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일하다 쓰러져서 병원한번 실려가실거 같은데요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 쓰러지기 전에 동료를 모아야겠습니다!
<autowiz> 저두고 먼저 병원 가시면 안되는겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 오는 주랑 다음 주는 행사가 두개나 있네요..
<PotatoGim> 오는 주엔 FOSS CON이 있고... 다음 주에는 인텔 소프트웨어 컨퍼런스가 있고...
<autowiz> 전에 저희 같이 신청했던게 언제였었지요?
<autowiz> 기억이 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 으허허.. 신청은 언제인지 기억이 가물가물합니다...ㅜ
<ipeter> 휴.
<ipeter> 설마 다들 직장이신건가요?
<autowiz> 아니요 들으러 갈 날짜요
<autowiz> 그게 인텔이었었나요?
<ipeter> 주말은 잘 보내셨나요.
<PotatoGim> 아, 8~9일입니다!
<autowiz> 당근 일요일 저녁은 회사이지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 예 정신없는 주말을 보내고 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다다음주 군요
<autowiz> 저는 월요일 연차휴가~ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 간만에 관공서좀 돌아다녀야해서
<PotatoGim> 오오...
<PotatoGim> 연말에는 묵힌 연차를 팍팍!
<autowiz> 겨울에 보드타러갈려고 일주일 연속을 쉴테세로 5일을 딱 남겨놨었는데
<autowiz> 생각해보니 12월은 힘들거같고
<autowiz> 1월이나 2월이 될거 같기도 하고 어쩌면 프로젝트 때문에 바빠서 못갈 수 도 있고
<PotatoGim> 헉... 저도 보드 생초짜라 잘 타고 싶은데...
<PotatoGim> 저는...
<autowiz> 같이 가요 같이 ㅎㅎㅎ  저는 하루에 12번도 아니 12번이 뭐야 한 30번 넘어집니다.
<PotatoGim> 오즈님은 내공이 느껴지셔서... 감히 제가...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 동영상 찍어놓은거 있는데 다들 보고는 그냥 비웃는다는 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 아직 3번 ? 4번 밖에 못가봤어요
<PotatoGim> 헉.. 저는 달랑 한번...
<autowiz> 살살 타는 맛이 들기시작하면 점점 재미있어지는데 아아 늦기전에\
<autowiz> 자주 다녀오세요
<PotatoGim> 한번 계획을 짜봐야겠네요. 안그래도 몇몇 분들이 가니마니 하던데 꼽사리로...흐흐..
<autowiz> 기초적인 운동을 살짝하고 가시면 좋습니다.
<autowiz> 하루 팔굽혀펴기 200개 정도 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 억... 하체 운동이 아니구요?
<autowiz> 농담이구요 ㅎㅎ 하루 20개씩 3세트 정도 열흘만해도
<autowiz> 전신이 다 필요해요
<PotatoGim> 그렇군요.. 하체 힘이 필요하다는 이야기를 많이 들어서 하체 좋으면 땡인 줄 알았는데...
<ipeter> 휴,.,,
<ipeter> 저도 집에서 책좀보면서 공부하고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 왜케 배울게 많나요.
<ipeter> usb로 다운로드좀 했으면 좋겠네요.
<autowiz> 하체가 훨신 많이 들긴하지요
<autowiz> 운동 조금이라도 한거랑 안한거랑 차이 있으니 재미있게 즐기실려면 운동을 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> aws서비스 이용하시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter> 헐. 왜 source /etc/environment가 안먹히죠?
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 늦은밤 다들 고생이 많으십니다 (__)
<autowiz> 아훕스님~ ㅎㅎ 오늘도 잘 지내시고 계시지요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 넹~ 덕분에요 ~ ㅋ
<ahoops> 흠;; 졸리네요
<ahoops> ..
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-28
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<chex_> dkssudgktpdy
<chex_> 우분투 언어지원이 안snffu서 한글이 안쳐져요 어떻게 해야하죠 TT?
<autowiz> 응 사무실 들어왔어요~
<samahui_TP> 점심 맛나게들 드세요~ 오후에도 화이팅! 입니다
<autowiz> 쌀국수로 해장하고 후반전 은 빡시게 업무중입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> cli 상태에서는 화면 잠금이 안되는군요 .
<autowiz> 자리를 비구거나할때 마다 모든 접속을 새로 하기도 그렇고.
<autowiz> 터미널 프로그램 혹은 쉘 같은거에서 잠금기능을 지원하면 좋겠습니다. 그냥 문든 그런생각이들어서요 . 시간이 되면 저도 개발을 해볼까 생가중이기도 합니다.
<Seony> 삼성 기어 S3가 세일한다길래 보니까 생각보다 좋네요
<Seony> 전혀 관심이 없었는데 의외로 맘에 드는군요
<autowiz> 얼마정도 하나요 요즘은?
<Seony> 한국은 모르겠는데요, 여기서는 지금 세일해서 $299에요
<autowiz> 참 그러고 보니 블랙 프라이데이 군요
<autowiz> http://www.ticketmonster.co.kr/deal/365869226
<autowiz> 저는 이게 상당히 땡기고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Fitbit 처럼 생겼네요
<Seony> 기어 s3 살려고 베스트바이 문닫을까봐 얼른 달려갔는데 품절...
<Seony> 세상에 스마트와치가 아마존이랑 베스트바이 전부 품절되는건 처음 보는 광경이네요
<autowiz> 크어~ 대단하네요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> https://www.amazon.com/Xbox-One-500GB-Battlefield-Bundle-3-month/dp/B01N58LZ1G/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?ie=UTF8&ref_=ox_sc_act_image_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1
<Ferendevelop> Xbox One S 500GB + Minecraft || Battlefield 1 + $40 Amazon Gift Card가 249달러네요;;
<Seony^MacPro> 블랙프라이데이 세일 중이거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어마어마하네요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 아.. 춥네요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-29
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 면허증 잉크 안 마른 둘이서 놀러 다니고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잘 살아있는가? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 운전 조심히해~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙ㅎㅎ 어찌어찌 살아 다니고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<hjkimSKP> hi
<hjkimSKP> 한국어 되요?
<hjkimSKP> 사람이 없나요?
<hjkimSKP> anybody here?
<hjkimSKP> nobody?
<hjkimSKP> nobody nobody want you?
<hjkimSKP> 질문이 있어요
<hjkimSKP> 응아아앙
<Feren^IRCCloud> hjkimSKP: 안녕하세요.
<hjkimSKP> 아아아아앙
<hjkimSKP> 안녕하세요 ^^
<hjkimSKP> 사람들이 많지는 않은가 보네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 글을 참고해주세요.
<hjkimSKP> 네 참고했습니다.
<hjkimSKP> 제가 맥오에스에서 virtual box 를 구동하여
<hjkimSKP> 가상 우분투 서버를 만들었습니다.
<hjkimSKP> 그래서 외부 네트웍에서 집에 있는 가상 우분투로 접속이 되는데요.
<hjkimSKP> 문제는 몇분 지나면 접속이 안됩니다. 외부에서
<hjkimSKP> 그래서 vnc로 접속하여 가상 서버 에 있는 터미널을 입력하고
<hjkimSKP> 다시 외부에서 접속을 시도하면 연결이 됩니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 접속이 SSH 연결을 말씀하시는건가요?
<hjkimSKP> 마치 서버가 몇분 지나면 sleep 모드로 가서 외부 네트웍이 차단되는 것 같습니다.
<hjkimSKP> 네 SSH 도 그렇고요 http url 접속도 그렇습니다.
<hjkimSKP> 그래서 슬립안되게 해놓았는데됴
<hjkimSKP> 아무 소용이 없습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> VNC 연결은 잘 되는거 보면 좀 애매하긴 한데
<hjkimSKP> 검색을 이틀동안 했는데 적적할 해결책을 못얻었스빈다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> macOS에서 슬립 되는거 아닐까요?
<hjkimSKP> 원래 서버는 계속 열려있어야 되는게 아닌가요?
<hjkimSKP> vnc로 접속하여 맥을 보아도 접속이안되고
<hjkimSKP> 단, 제가 가상 우분투 서버의 터미날을 터치 하니까
<hjkimSKP> 그제서야 외부에서 접속이 됩니다.
<hjkimSKP> 마치 슬립모드에서 깨어나서 되는 것 처럼요.
<hjkimSKP> 제가 가상호스트 서비스에서 우분투를 올려서 지금도 사용하는데요
<hjkimSKP> 그것은 정상적으로 됩니다.
<hjkimSKP> 당연히 서버니까 항상 접속이 되는거야 당연한것 아니겠습니까?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 설정에 따라 다를 수 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다가 VNC 접속 하신다는거보면 우분투 데스크톱 버전을 설치하신 것 같네요. (X-Window를 추가 설치 하지 않은 이상은)
<hjkimSKP> vnc는 맥오에스 에 접속용으로 사용합니다.
<hjkimSKP> vnc로 맥에 접속하여
<hjkimSKP> 거기서 virtualbox의 가상 os를 킵니다.
<hjkimSKP> 그러면, 거기서 또 터미날이 뜹니다. 이게 우분투 서버창입니다.
<hjkimSKP> 회사 맥 -> 집 맥 -> 내부 virtual box -> 가상 머신 : 우분투 서버 16.04 LTS
<hjkimSKP> 이런식으로 연결이 이루어 집니다.
<Seony> 네트워크 설정에서 문제가 있어보이네요
<hjkimSKP> 제가 가상 머신의 터미널을 터치 또는 입력한다음
<hjkimSKP> 외부에서 접속 ssh, or http 로 접속하면 됩니다.
<Seony> 아 외부에서 접속이 된다고 하셨군요
<hjkimSKP> 그렇게 외부에서 잘사용하다가 몇분 지나면 ssh broken pipe 요 에러가 뜨면서
<hjkimSKP> 접속이 안됩니다.
<Seony> 맥에다 caffein 같은 잠자기 방지 프로그램을 한 번 설치해보시죠
<hjkimSKP> 그러면 저는 다시 VNC를 켜서 집 맥으로 접속하여 다시 그안에 있는 가상 머신에 올려진 우분투 터미널을 터치합니다.
<hjkimSKP> 그러면 다시 외부 접속이 됩니다.
<hjkimSKP> 맥의 잠자기가 문제가 아닌 이유가
<hjkimSKP> vnc로 맥을 접속 하여 막 작업을 해도, 가상 우분투 터미널을 터치 하지 않으면, 외부 접속이 계속 안됩니다.
<hjkimSKP> 즉 맥이 잠자기에서 일어나도, 가상 서버의 터미널을 터치하지 않는 이상.. 안되더군요.
<hjkimSKP> 물론 우분투의 잠자기 방지 .. acpi off 기능 해보았구요
<Feren^IRCCloud> VirtualBox 자체적으로 절전이 들어가는걸로 보입니다.
<Seony> 일단 우분투랑은 아무 상관없는 문제로 보이네요
<Seony> 맥에서 해결을 보셔야할 것 같습니다
<hjkimSKP> ssh에 주기적으로 alive 값 주는 것도 해보았습니다.
<hjkimSKP> 그래서 저도 그런가 싶어서 버츄얼 박스를 보았는데 거기에는 Running 이라고 나옵니다. ㅜㅜ
<hjkimSKP> 이 채널은 제가 나중에 들어와도 여기 남아있는 글들을 볼수 있나요?
<JasonJang> 예,
<JasonJang> 심지어 로그도 남습니다. (안녕하세요?)
<hjkimSKP> 네 알겠습니다. 자주 와야 겠네요.
<hjkimSKP> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<hjkimSKP> 집에 있는 맥 터미널에서 ssh 접속이 안됩니다.
<hjkimSKP> 집 맥 ssh -> 집 맥 ( 가상 우분투 서버 )
<hjkimSKP> 이게 안되고,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 볼링 좀 쳤다고 팔이 아프네요.. 아무래도 운동 좀 해야할 것 같습니다ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 언제부터 스마트 와치 시장이 그리 컸다고, 삼성 기어 S3도 없고 애플 와치 2도 없고
<Seony> 온라인 오프라인 싸그리 다 품절이니...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 블랙 프라이데이 여파인가요?
<Seony> 모르겠어.  그건 아닌거 같아
<hi> hekki
<hi> hello
<hi> 안녕
<hi> 하세요
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/521632198
<lindolsang_> 허허
<lindolsang_> 육아가 힘든거구먼요
<lindolsang_> 낮에 자고 퇴근한 사람 붙잡고 놀아달라는건 힘든 부분같네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-11-30
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<lexlove> 출장갑니다~
<razGon_i7> 비옵니다. 조심히 다녀오세요
<lexlove> 다녀왔어요.ㅎ
<jun_> lexlove: 수고하셨어요~
<lexlove> jun_: 집앞으로 출장을 다녀왔지요. 집으로 가고 싶은 마음이 굴뚝같았어요.ㅋ
<jun_> lexlove: 우와... 집앞으로 출장이라... 진짜 집으로 가고 싶으셨겠어요
<lexlove> 정말 가고 싶었어요. 그럼 바로 짤리겠지요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 에이~ 설마요;;
<lexlove> 짤려요~~~~~
<jun_> 그렇다면... 집에 갈수 없죠...ㅜㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요?
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 저는 퇴근해요.^^
<HolyKnight> http://m.zdnet.co.kr/column_view.asp?artice_id=20141024082051#imadnews
<pchero_work> 많이 찔리는군요.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저야 뭐 프로그래머는 아니니까 그냥 그런갑다 하고 봤네요
<pchero_work> 저 글 쓴 임백준이란 사람 책을 굉장히 재미있게 봤거든요. 그래서 그런지 글이 주는 무게감이 좀 있습니다. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^Server> ahoops: 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?mode=LSD&sid1=105&oid=366&aid=0000350981
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<samahui_TpC> 애플 스토어 이제야 공식적으로 들어오는군요
<samahui_TpC> 그런데 내년 4분기라... 흠...
<samahui_TpC> 애플이나마나 요즘 닌텐도에 끌리는데요... 이놈의 회사가 한국을 떠날것 같은 행보네요
<samahui_TpC> 내년에 나오는 닌텐도 스위치는 정말 끌리네요
<samahui_TpC> 그리고 저번에 올린 클래식 기종 리뉴얼된것들.... 이거 하나 구입했는데 미국판 사고 싶어서 다시 봤더니 그당시 10만원도 비싸다고 정가보다 너무 비싸다 싶었는데... 지금은 30만원 가까이에 팔아먹고 있군요
<samahui_TpC> 한정판이니 어쩔 수 없겠지만... 패미콤... 그것도 정해진 게임30개가 다인 클래식 게임기에 30만원은 좀...
<Feren^IRCCloud>  퇴근합니다~
<samahui_TpC> 수고하셨습니다
<samahui_TpC> 퇴근 잘하세요~
<samahui_TpC> 저도 이만~ 즐거운 밤들 보내세요~
<Ferendevelop> q
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-01
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<oming> 안뇽하세요.
<oming> 음.. 왜 다른 채널에 접속이 안될까유??
<jun_> 전 다른 채널에 들어가본적이 없어서요;;
<oming> ㅜㅜ 그냥 포기했습니다.
<JasonJang> 어휴~ oming 무척 오랜만인데...나갔구나
<samahui_TpC> ahoops님 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TpC> 오랜만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<TaeheeJang> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오랫만이네요.  근데 이 시간에 왠일이에요?
<TaeheeJang> 아 네 ppt 하나 만드느라구요^^ 저도 곧 자야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-02
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서니님 하와이는 여전히 날씨가 좋겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 좀 추워요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 밤에 이불 안덮고자면 살이 차가운 돌덩이 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 잘때는 이불을 덮어야 포근하게 잘 잘 수 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 보통 더우면 이불을 안덮고자야 편하게 잠자는데다, 몸에 열이 많아서 왠만하면 이불 안덮거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 요즘은 안덮고자면 자다가 새벽에 깰 정도네요
<Work^Seony> 한국 가을 날씨 같아서 좋아요
<autowiz_> 아 열이 많으시면 그럴 수 있지요
<autowiz_> 놀러 한번 가고싶습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 말로만 하지마시고 한 번 오시죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 시간이 잘 안나서요 ㅎㅎ  비행기 표는 얼마나 하나요?  혹시 어느때가 싼지 아시는지요? ^^
<Work^Seony> 연말에는 비싸구요,
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 티켓을 구입하실테니, 한국에서 비수기에 구입하시면 되요
<Work^Seony> 얘기 들어보니까, 저가 항공사 타면 엄청 싸다던데요
<Work^Seony> 그 어디더라 대한항공에서 운영하는 저가항공사
<Work^Seony> 거기는 왕복에 40만원대라던데요
<autowiz_> 아 그러고보니 서니님은 자주 오시는게 아니라서 모르시겠군요
<Work^Seony> 봄에는 신혼여행이 있고, 여름엔 휴가가 있으니까 그 시기 피하시면 싸게 오실 수 있어요
<autowiz_> 잘 한번 알아봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 여행이란게 딱히 일정이란게 없긴 하지만 . 몇일정도가 좋을까요?
<Work^Seony> 길면 길수록 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 보통 3박 4일로는 다 못보고 가거든요
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 휴가 길게 내기가 어려우니까,
<Work^Seony> 아참 그리고, 비행기로 오고가는데만 하루를 잡아야되구요
<autowiz_> 일주일 정도는 낼 수 있겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 주말 끼면 9일이네요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 5박 6일 정도면 그래도 좀 덜 아쉬울 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 8박 9일이면 좋죠
<Work^Seony> 오시면 제가 휴가내서 직접 구경시켜드릴게요
<autowiz_> 뒤에 하루는 돌아와서 쉰다고 치고 7박 8일로 두번 갔다오면 되겠네요 .
<autowiz_> 첫번째 갔을때 못본게 생길태니까 아쉬운 여운을 좀 즐기다가 6개월이나 1년후에 한번더 하와이로~ 이런 생각입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 2월 3월 4월이 비수기라 티켓값이 엄청 싸다고 알고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그다음 10월 11월 정도
<Work^Seony> 여행사 하시는 분한테 들은 얘기가, 내년 추석 비행기표는 이미 벌써 매진이라네요
<Work^Seony> 내년 추석이 겁나게 길다고...
<autowiz_> 허얼~ 벌써 그렇게 되기도 하나보군요
<Work^Seony> 참 그리고 뱅기표는 미리 사면 미리 살수록 싸요
<autowiz_> 네 1달 전에는 사야하더라구요
<autowiz_> 그후로는 가격이 막올라가서
<Work^Seony> 제 사무실 방문하신 한국사람이 여태 명환이형 한 분 뿐이었는데, 어쩌면 한 분 더 생길 수 있겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 으흐흐흐 조속히 그렇게 되기를 바래봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 나온 책 중에서, 죽기 전에 꼭 가봐야할 곳이라는 책인가 암튼 그런 책에서
<Work^Seony> 하와이가 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 정작 여기 사는 저는 뭐 걍 그냥저냥..
<autowiz_> 많이들 그렇습니다. 익숙해 지고 적응되고 그런거지요
<autowiz_> 저도 핫도그 참 좋아라 하는데 , 집에서 분식점을 하게되니까
<autowiz_> 그냥 그냥 그렇더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 삼성에서 나온 스마트 와치라는 기어 S3 구입했습니다
<Work^Seony> 오늘 배송 오는데 기대되네요
<autowiz_> 오올~ 축하드립니다.
<jun_> 감사합니다~
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> jun_, 뭐가 감사한 거죠?
<jun_> Work^Seony: 저의 성공적인 IRC채팅방 접속이요..??? 글쎄요;;
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 저를 이렇게까지 반겨주시다니....ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 걍 타이밍이 절묘하게 축하메시지 나온게 웃기네요 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 정말 기막힌 타이밍이였죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오올~ 축하드립니다
<Work^Seony> jun_, 역시 아얄씨 고수 렉스님은 아무 반응 없죠 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> Work^Seony: 제가 너무 초짜 티를 냈나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 은행다녀왔어요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 윗글보고 피식~ 했는데 제가 들어와도 축하해주셨군요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> lexlove가 튕겼네요.ㅎ
<lex_work> 선보고 후퇴장!~~~
<Work^Seony> 이번에 구글 번역기 업그레이드 되면서, 제 영어공부에도 도움이 많이 되네요
<lex_work> 영어... 가슴에 돌덩이 같은 존재에요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 암덩이는 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 네. 암까지는 아녀요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 구글번역기의 도움을 받아서 영어일기를 써볼까요?
<Work^Seony> 구글 번역기 성능이 너무 좋아서, 쓰시면 도움 되실 것 같아요
<lex_work> 한번 해봐야겠어요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~ 불타는 금요일입니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 아침엔 추웠는데 오후되니까 날도 풀려서
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 오늘은 제대로 불타는 금요일이 될것 같습니다 ㅎ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 저는 오늘 불태우고 내일은 광화문가서 촛불을 태워볼까 해요
<Feren^IRCCloud> jun_: 오ㅎㅎ 멋지십니다ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 날씨가 그래도 추으니 핫팩 챙겨가시구요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 느낌만 보고 올꺼예요 워낙 사람 많은걸 좋아하지 않는 성격이라서요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저랑 비슷하시군요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 사이즈봐서 촛불받다가 낑길것 같다 생각되면 박근혜 하야하라 몇번 외치고 집에 오려구요
<bluedusk> 저 사실
<JasonJang> 모? ㅋㅋㅋ 답답해서 죽겠네. ㅋ
<lex_work> bluedusk: ???? 궁금해요.
<jun_> bluedusk: 저도 궁금합니다!
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 출근합니다~
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud:  에구구...고생하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 그래도 어제 실컷 놀아서 괜찮습니다~
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud: 그나마 위안거리네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵ㅎㅎ 다만 볼링 땜에 팔이 결린다는거 정도네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> Feren^IRCCloud:  전 꼭 손가락이 붓더라구요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 칠 때마다 손아귀가 아픕니다ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 불금이네요. 전 퇴근합니다.ㅎㅎ
<yoorocklim> ?
<yoorocklim> howdy? 안녕하세요...
<yoorocklim> no sign any creatures living here
<yoorocklim> anyhow,,, have a nice one, all of you
<pchero_work> http://www.unyasu.com/?p=21453
<pchero_work> 판매자가 보살이네요.. ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안그래도 저도 방금 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 상대가 어린 애인 것 같지 않나요? '집하'의 뜻도 모르고..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 삼성 기어 S3 샀는데, 시계는 잘만들었는데 앱이 완전 개떡같네 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 오, 결국 사셨군요 ㅎㅎ 앱이 어떤가요? 느려서요?
<Work^Seony> 제대로 작동이 안되는데다, 시계에 뭔 앱을 하나 설치하려면 20메가짜리 파일이 한 3시간은 걸릴 거 같아
<Work^Seony> 시계에 들어가는 소프트웨어를 만드는 애들이 스마트폰 앱도 만들었을 거 같은데, 같은 회사에서 나오는 소프트웨어 2개의 성능이 너무 달라
<Ferendevelop> 헐, 그 정돈가요?
<Ferendevelop> 그 정도면 환불 하는게 안 맞을까요..?
<Work^Seony> 쉽게 말하자면, 리눅스 커널의 성능은 죽여주는데 쉘이 버그 덩어리 같은거지
<Ferendevelop> 오 비유가 장난이 아니십니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 이번에 나온 기어 S3는 스마트폰이 없이도 독립적으로 쓸 수 있게 만들어서 괜찮아
<Work^Seony> 걍 시계에서 다 하려니 좀 번거로워서 그렇지, 시계  쓴다고 생각하고 쓰니까 맘 편하더라고
<Ferendevelop> 아이폰이랑 연동 하는 애플리케이션도 조만간 출시한다고 하니 괜찮을 것 같긴 하네요..
<Work^Seony> 그 앱 베타버전 유출된걸 받아서 써본 거야
<Ferendevelop> 전 시계는 익스트림 환경에서도 작동할 수 있어야 한다는 생각 때문에 스마트 워치는 안 끌리더라고요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 애플에서 앱 가이드라인 위반사항 때문에 승인을 안해준다고 하는 거 같은데, 이건 버그 때문이라도 승인 안해줄 것 같네 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 어디 부딪혀도 잔기스 정도야지, 깨지거나 이런건 질색이거든요
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그 정도군요
<Work^Seony> 이거 S3에는 고릴라 글래스 달려나와
<Ferendevelop> 그게 좋다곤 하는데 사실 전 신뢰가 잘 안가더라고요..
<Ferendevelop> 배터리 충전하거나 교체하는 것도 귀찮고요..
<Work^Seony> 내가 5년 넘게 차고다닌 시계가 하나 있는데, 그게 아주 옛날 기술인 사파이어 글래스인가 하는거거든.  아직도 기스가 없으니까 고릴라는 믿어도 될 거야.
<Ferendevelop> 아 그 시계 블로그에서 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 봤구나
<Ferendevelop> 저번에 만나 뵜을 때 그 시계 차고 있는거 보니깐 뭔가 신기하더라고요
<Ferendevelop> 블로그에서 봤던걸 내 눈 앞에서 보고 있으니 묘한 기분ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시계는 싸구려 시계지만 오래차서 그런가 애착이 많이 가지
<Ferendevelop> 그런 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 제가 지금 차고 있는 시계는 한 1년 조금 안되게 찼는데 애착이 갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 아버지한테 선물 받은건데 신기방기 합니다 고도도 나오고 온도도 나오고
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 시계 하나 사고싶었는데, 고급시계는 너무 비싸서 못살 것 같고해서 대안으로 산게 S3야
<Ferendevelop> 얼마 정도 하던가요?
<Work^Seony> 고도 온도 나오는건 내가 한국에 살 때도 차고다녔어 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 통신사 할인 받아서 $250
<Ferendevelop> 나오는건 좋은데 쓸데가 없어요
<Ferendevelop> 그냥 비행기 타면 고도계 눌러보는 정도..
<Ferendevelop> 오 싸네요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 그나저나 전 아무래도 팔 운동을 해야 할 것 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그치 그래서 샀어
<Ferendevelop> 볼링 치러 가서 9 파운드 들고 낑낑거렸거든요
<Work^Seony> 브라이틀링이나 태그호이어 같은 시계 차려면 최소 200만원은 잇어야하거든 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 헐 장난 아니게 비싸네요
<Work^Seony> 그거에 비하면 뭐 장난감 사는 수준이지
<Work^Seony> 시계 욕심은 별로 없는데, 딱 하나 좋은거 찼음하는건 있어
<Ferendevelop> 한 번 차면 오래 차니깐 그런게 좀 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇기도 하고, 좋은 시계는 좋은 명품이랑 같거든
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 울 와이프가 늘상 나한테 하는 소리인데,
<Work^Seony> 니가 명품이 아닌데 몸에 명품 걸치면 뭐하냐고 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 근데 좀 위험한 말이긴한데, 사실 자기 자신이 명품이 아니라고 생각하거나 뭔가 부족한 느낌이 들어서 사람들이 명품을 찾는게 아닐까라는 생각을 종종 해요
<Ferendevelop> 그렇다고 형이 명품이 아니다, 뭐 그런 얘긴 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 걍 자랑하고 싶어서 그런거 아닐까 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 뭐 그런 것도 있는 것 같기도 하고요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 사람 심리가 복잡하니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 난 뭐 컴쟁이니까 명품엔 별로 관심 없어.  차라리 그돈으로 컴퓨터나 좋은거 사는게 낫지
<Work^Seony> 다만 그 와중에서 딱 하나 있었음 하는게 시계라는 정도?
<Ferendevelop> 좋은 컴퓨터는 장기적인 행복을 주죠 ㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 전 굳이 꼽자면 시계랑 지갑 정도? 인 것 같아요
<Ferendevelop> 자주 보고 자주 사용하는 물건이라서요
<Work^Seony> 나도 지갑은 좋은거 사고싶었었는데, 주머니에 넣을려고 조그만 명함지갑 같은걸 쓰다보니 이게 너무 익숙해져서 편하더라고
<Ferendevelop> 그래도 전 지갑은 장지갑이 좋더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 물론 휴대의 용의성 때문에 타협해서 반지갑? 중지갑?을 쓰고 있긴 하지만요
<Ferendevelop> 사실 전 카드 지갑만 있어도 괜찮을 것 같아요. 현찰을 안 들고 다니거든요.
<Work^Seony> 현금은 안갖고다니는게 좋지
<Ferendevelop> 추적이 힘들고, 잃어버릴 수도 있고 뭐 그렇더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> George Hotz, 정확히는 Comma, Ai가 자율주행시스템을 오픈소스로 공개했네요.
<Ferendevelop> https://github.com/commaai/openpilot
<Work^Seony> 음 뭐하는데인지 모르겠네
<Ferendevelop> 예전에 아이폰 탈옥을 개발하고, Sony PS3인가 2 탈옥 했다가 Sony한테 고소 당한 사람인데
<Ferendevelop> 몇 년전에 Teslar한테 이상한 제안을 받고 뭐 열 받아서 자기가 자율주행소프트웨어 개발한다고 차린 스타트업으로 알고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 그래도 시중에 이미 나와서 사람들이 사용 중인걸 공개해야 의미가 있지않나 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 저도 그게 의문이였는데 뉴스 보니깐 저걸 원래 100만원쯤에 팔려고 했는데 미 정부에서 태클을 걸었다는 것 같더라고요..
<Ferendevelop> 그래서 공개한듯합니다.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-03
<razGon_i7> 모닝 성태.
<razGon_i7> 요즘 바쁘구나.
<razGon_i7> 나. 예산 갈거 같아.... 제주도 있고 여기저기 있었는데.
<razGon_i7> 상황이 거기가 그나마...
<razGon_i7> 어서오세요.
<JasonJang> 안녕하세요?!!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-12-04
<HolyKnight> http://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?oid=092&aid=0002107479&sid1=105&mode=LSD
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-27
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 호옹이
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <erish2150> 안녕하세요~
<bridgebot> <kimej> 혹시 우분투 로고 라이센스가 어떻게 되는지 어디서 볼 수 있는지 아세요?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 여기입니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 검색해도 안나오던데 의외로 가까운데 있었네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 위 링크가 캐노니컬 IP 정책 문서고
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 이건 로고 디자인 가이드 라인 https://design.ubuntu.com/
<bridgebot> <kimej> 네네 가이드 라인은 찾았는데 라이센스에 대한 내용이 없더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 한참 찾았네요
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<underbar3___> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 재밌(?)는 트윗이네요... 우린 이제 죽었다: https://twitter.com/mrmedina/status/931291808394440706
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 세계 멸망 대비하죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 걸음마나 겨우 하는걸 보던게 불과 2년 전 같은데, 단 2년만에 이젠 백덤블링까지 하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 2년 더 있으면 로봇 서커스단 생기겠군요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 와우 대단하군요 영상 후반부에 보면 좀더 뒤로 밀릴때랑 앞으로 고꾸라질때 영상도 있는데 , 어느 경우건 예전보다는 상당히 자연스럽게 균형을 잡을려고 하는게 보이는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 예전처럼 단순히 프로그래밍된 각도로 움직이는게 아니라 균형이나 속도 무개를 감안해서 움직이는거 같은 동작을 보이는거 같아서 상당히 흥미롭습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 저건 흥미로운 수준을 넘어선 거 같은데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저 트윗 올린 사람 말대로, 우린 이제 죽었다 수준인데요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 저게 그냥 흥미로운 수준이 아니라, 이제 1-2년더 있으면 정말 서커스하는 수준의 로봇이 등장할텐데,
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 정도로 자세제어가 가능하면 뭘 만들까요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 바로 전투로봇이거든요
<autowiz> 아 그럴 수 도 있겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직까진 걱정할만한 수준의 A.I가 개발되지 않은 것에 다행스러워해야할 판이군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> AI 는 한 10년이면 사람을 뛰어넘을 것도 같은데요 .  AI 전문가 서니님 생각으로는 어떠신가요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 전문가가 어디 계시죠?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-28
<autowiz> 식량이던 자원이던 이게 절대적으로 부족해서 문제가 생기기도 하지만 많이가진사람은 너무 많이 가지고 적게 가진 사람은 너무 적게 가져서 문제가 생기기도 하니까.
<autowiz> 앞으로 미래 사회는 지금 1을 가진 사람은 10을 가지게 되고 지금 10을 가진사람은 1000을 가지게 될지도 모르겠네요.
<autowiz> 지금 0.1을 가진분들은 0.01 을 가지게 될지도 모르고 .   ㅜㅜ 뭐 일단은 오늘 하루도 열심히 사는 수 밖에 없습니다.
<autowiz> 4차산업혁명이라는 단어가 한국 미디어에서 자주 나오는데  뭐 별거  아닌거 가지고 라고 생각했었었는데 얼마전부터, 꽤 사회가 많이 바뀌기도 하겠구나 라는 생각이 들고 있습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 요즘 기본소득제 얘기가 계속 나오죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기서도 사람들 사이에서 기본소득제 얘기하거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 기업이 원가를 줄이기 위해서 로봇을 도입하고 사람들을 내보내고 있는데, 이게 기업들 입장에서 꼭 득이 되는 건 아니라는 사실을 기업들도 잘 알고 있으니 일단 다행이긴 해요
<autowiz> 시민의 소득이 줄면 기업의 물건을 살 사람이 없어지는거니까요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에서야 뭐 대기업들이 산업 전반을 꽉 쥐어잡고 있으니까 체감하는 바가 크지 않을 수 있을텐데, 미국에서는 워낙 IT 공룡기업들이 많다보니까 이게 꼭 눈으로 뭔가 보이는게 없더라도 다들 얘기는 하고 있거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 글쵸... 사람들이 수입이 없으면 물건을 못사고, 물건을 구입해줄 고객이 없으면 회사는 결국 망하니깐요...
<autowiz> 우리나라야 뭐 나만 아니면돼 라는 식으로 생각하니까 무슨 문제가 어떻게 생길지 예측을 안하는건지 못하는건지 그런거 같구요. 유럼이나 미국은 그래도 사회 현상이나 파급효과 같은걸 더 신중하게 계산하는거 같다는 느낌입니다.
<autowiz> AI 가 사람을 뛰어넘는건 고사하고 사람이랑 비슷해졌다고 했을때 , 바이러스든 해킹이든 뭐든 AI 를 제지 할 수 있는 수단이 남아 있을지 걱정입니다. 뭐 저보다 정통한 사람들이 더 많이 걱정하고 더 많이 생각해서 진행하긴 하겠지요~ ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 그쪽 분야는 이미 엄청난 사람들이 모여서 연구되고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 몇 년 전부터 오만가지 학자들이 다 모여서 썰 푸느라 바쁜 분야죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 다만 문제는, 백문이 불여일견이라고, 아직 추측만 무성할 뿐이지 뭐가 정답인지 몰라서 서로 싸우기만 하는 상태죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 예전에 드렸던 링크 글만 잘 읽어보셔도 아실텐데 ㅋ 글이 워낙 길어서...
<autowiz> 100% 까지는 아니고 80% 정도는 읽었습니다 ㅎㅎ  특이점 이후로는 점점 더 빠르게 성장할꺼라는것도 ㅎㅎ
<sksno1> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 혹성탈출 보면서도 동불들이 지능이 올라가면 사람을 되려 사육할려고 하겠구나 라는 생각을 하면서 무서운 기분이 들었는데 , AI 도 무서워 해야하고 참 무서운게 많은거 같습니다. 동물이 고수준의 지능을 가지는거보다는 AI 가 더 빨리 올라갈거 같긴 합니다만. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 우분투 데스크톱 에 개발환경 세팅좀 도와주실분 있으신가요.....
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 무슴 개발환경 구축하시나요
<bridgebot> <kangel79> was/web는 jboss   프레임워크는 sts
<bridgebot> <kangel79> java개발환경
<bridgebot> <kimej> sudo apt-get install vim 하나면 끝 아닌가요…(?)
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 근게 서버세팅이라 어떠케 요청해야할지
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 그건 편집기 아닌가요
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 쪼랩이라.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> java 개발하시면 openjdk 를 까시거나 아님 oracle jdk 를 ppa 에서 받아다 설치하셔요
<bridgebot> <kimej> cc랑 vim만 쓰는 사람이라…
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 제가 리눅스는 영 익숙해지지않아서 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 윈도우만 하다가
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 한업체....가 리눅스환경이라 해서
<ircCloud^Seony> 이클립스 쓰실 줄 아시면 이클립스 설치하시죠
<ircCloud^Seony> sudo apt-get remove eclipse eclipse-platform
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 remove가 아니라 install
<bridgebot> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <youngbin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kangel79> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 참고로 jdk를 먼저 설치하시고 이클립스를 설치하셔야합니다.
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 해보고 다시 ....물어볼게요 디비두
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 설치해야 하는데
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 오라클
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 이건윈도우에하구
<bridgebot> <kangel79>  연결할라고요
<autowiz> 웹 개발 업체랑 일하다보면 대부분 윈됴에 tocmat 깔고 jsp 랑 java소스, class 파일 던져주고 끝~ 이러는 곳 많아서 좀 골치아프긴 하더라구요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<autowiz> 가능하면 비스한 환경에서 맞춰서 개발하는게 맞을것도 같습니다.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 전 windows보다 ubuntu에서 개발환경 세팅이 더 편하더라구요
<bridgebot> <kimej> apt-get에 거의 다 있으니까…
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 아넵
<autowiz> 손에 익으면 더 편할거 같긴 합니다. 자동화 하기도 쉽고
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 우분투도 32비트도
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 좀 제한적이겠죠
<autowiz> java 버젼 ( 32 / 64  ) 때문이신건지요?
<bridgebot> <kangel79> 네
<autowiz> 기존 모듈이랑 같이 돌아갈때는 문제가 될 수 있는데 새로 개발하시는거면 한가지로만 맞추면 될거같습니다. OS 버젼이랑은 별로 상관 없을거같습니다. 그래도 가능하면 64비트로 가는게 어떨까 싶습니다. 저는 웹쪽은 잘 몰라서 죄송합니다.
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 자바면 가상머신 위에서 도는거니 32bit/64bit 여부는 보통 문제 없지 않나요
<autowiz> 32비트  OS 에선 64비트 자바가 동작하지는 않을겁니다. 그외에는 개발자의 선택의 문제가 되는데
<autowiz> 웹서버 가사용하는 자바버젼과 비트를 개발자도 (보통 노트북으로 개발하니까) 같은 자바 버젼과 비트를 쓰는게 좋습니다.
<drake_kr> 개발환경 문제가 아닌거 같은데..
<autowiz> http://itscom.org/archives/1283
<drake_kr> 자바 특성상 개발시에 외부 native 라이브러리라던지 그런거만 안썼으면 엥간해선 잘 돕니다
<autowiz> jboss7 설치한 예제인데 저건 손으로 다운받아서 설치하신거고, 패키지로 있으면 그냥 패키지 설치명령만 치면 끝이긴 하거든요
<drake_kr> War로 배포 하시는거면 별문제 없을걸요
<drake_kr> 여읔시 존잘로 autowiz 님
<autowiz> 근데 패키지가 안보이니 그냥 다운로드 받아 설치하시는걸로~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 윈도우는 hyperv가 좋아요
<drake_kr> Wssl도 좋구요
<drake_kr> 윈도우 안에 리눅스 있어여
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^^^> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^^^> 아 옥토위즈님 구벅
<soyeomul^^^> 스마트폰에서들어왓어요
<soyeomul^^^> 토발즈 형님이 보안을 중시하는 해커들과 논쟁을 벌엿다네요 메일링에서요
<soyeomul^^^> 근데 토발즈형님이 이겻다네요
<soyeomul^^^> http://m.zdnet.co.kr/news_view.asp?article_id=20171127130350#imadnews
<soyeomul^^^> 이거소식 전하고싶어들어왓어요
<soyeomul^^^_> 폰이 불안불안
<soyeomul^^^_> 하여간 퇄즈형 만세
<soyeomul^^^_> 보안보다 기능구현이 우선이라는 철학 조아보엿어요
<autowiz> 좋은 말인거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^^^_> 이게 소키울때 써먹으려해요
<soyeomul^^^_> 엇
<soyeomul^^^_> 제가 접속 끊긴건가요
<autowiz> 네 ^^^ 로 끝나는 닉은 끊어졌네요
<soyeomul^^^_> 오
<soyeomul^^^_> 저녁에 다시올께요~
<soyeomul^^^_> 구벅
<PotatoGim> 혹시 리브레 오피스 익숙하신 분이 계실까요? M$ 오피스처럼 객체 위치를 이동할 때, 다른 객체의 위치를 기준으로 정렬하려고 하는데... 상대 위치에 대한 자동 맞춤이 안되네요...
<PotatoGim> 정렬 메뉴를 통해서 할 수는 있는데...
<autowiz> 엇 감자다~ ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 달밝은 밤 혼자 들판을 거닐었습니다
<soyeomul> 트랙터 가지러 다녀왔어요
<soyeomul> 다들 저녁 드셨느지요~
<soyeomul> 드뎌 전 내일 지금까지 묶은 볏짚들을 우사로 운반합니다 대략 10여명 정도 사람 불렀어요
<soyeomul> 트랙터 2대는 상차와 하차를 맡구요..
<soyeomul> 볏짚 자세히 세어보진 않았지만.. 대략... 350마지기 정도 됩니다
<soyeomul> 마지기당 볏짚이 1.8 개정도 나옵니다..
<pchero_work> 우와...
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 피시히어로님 꾸벅
<pchero_work> 춥진 안으신가요. :)
<soyeomul> 아 네.. 따뜻하게 옷을 입고 나가려해요 내일 아침에요.. 8시30분에 총집결합니다 남산들에서요
<pchero_work> 작업이 큰것같네요.
<soyeomul> 넹
<pchero_work> 사람 열명이면.. 하루 일당만 100만원 넘게 나가겠네요.
<pchero_work> 인부들은 직접 고르시나요, 아니면 인력소에서 받으시나요?
<soyeomul> 음.. 여긴 다 품앗이입니다..
<pchero_work> 아
<soyeomul> 서로 서로 도와가면서 하기에..
<pchero_work> 인건비는 안들겠네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 막말로 몸으로 떼우는건데..
<pchero_work> 대신 새참 준비에 신경이 쓰일것 같습니다. :)
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 마자요
<pchero_work> 아.. 국수 먹고 싶네요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안전에 유의하며 일할께요 내일요
<soyeomul> 그리고!!!
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 날이 많이 춥습니다. 조심하세요. :)
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 화제를 바꾸어서 아까 오전에
<soyeomul> 토발즈 형님 글
<soyeomul> 너무 고맙더라구요
<pchero_work> 무슨 글이었나요?
<soyeomul> 보안보다 기능구현이 우선이라는 글
<soyeomul> 잠시만요
<soyeomul> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20171127130350&type=det&re=
<soyeomul> 휴~
<pchero_work> 헛! 감사합니다. :)
<soyeomul> 관련 토론글을 메일링에서 찾아봤는데.. 크롬os 보안담당자와 토발즈랑 다른 해커들이 잠시 열올리면서 이야길 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그 토론 글타래를 기자가 기사화시킨거 같았어요
<soyeomul> 최근 일입니다.. 5일전인가..
<pchero_work> 아..
<soyeomul> http://www.zdnet.com/article/linus-linux-torvalds-gives-security-developers-guidance/ <-- 메일링 리스트 레퍼런스 주소도 있어요
<soyeomul> 저런 토발즈의 생각이.. 전 참 마음에 들었어요
<soyeomul> 기능구현을 보안보다 더 중시하는 토발즈의 마음
<soyeomul> 이만 전 들어갑니다 내일 볏짚작업 위하여 자러가요
<pchero_work> 넵. 굿밤! :)
<soyeomul> 히어로님 좋은밤 되시어요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot> <bakyeono> 안녕하세요.  우분투 안 쓰고 아크 리눅스 쓰는 박연오입니다. ^^;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<ahoops> .안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-29
<bridgebot> <draco> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <draco> 전 집에선 쿠분투, 회사서는 우분투
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 하와이는 오늘도 날씨가 좋겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 겨울이라 비가 좀 많이 오긴 하는데 그래도 좋긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <draco> 파일질라에서 리눅스 서버에서 파일 다운로드 받는데 한글로 파일명이 된 파일은 다운로드가 안되는 현상이 있네요. 해결 방법 아시는분? 이상하게 서버 하나만 그래서...서버 설정 문제도 있는거 같긴 한데, 인코딩은 utf8이라 -_-
<autowiz> 파일질라는 기본적으로 utf-8 일꺼같구요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> pc 는 윈도우즈 인가요? 몇버젼 이신가요?
<bridgebot> <draco> PC는 윈도우10 64비트입니다. 파일질라는 3.29 최신버전. 서버는 centos 6일겁니다
<bridgebot> <draco> ftp로 접속해도 안되고 sftp로 접속해도 같네요
<bridgebot> <draco> ...한글로 파일명 쓰는 모 외주개발자에게 일단 마음 속 깊은 욕을 한사발.
<drake_kr> Sftp가 되는거면 ssh 접속이 가능하다는 얘긴데..
<autowiz> 파일 이름이 저장될때 euc-kr 로 저장되어버렸을까요? 이게 가능은 한 얘긴지 모르겠습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 단순히 권한 문제는 아니겠지요? ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 초중급 서버 엔지니어 구합니다~ ㅜㅜ 주위에 개인적으로 추천해 주실분 계신가요? ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 서버관리자랑 서버엔지니어랑 무슨 차이에요?
<autowiz> 뭐 같지 않을까 싶습니다 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 고오오오급 백엔드 개발자 뱀님이 계시긴 한데
<Work^Seony> 저 한국 가게되면 오즈님한테 취업 부탁해야겠군요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 굳이 따지자면 제 느낌으로는 관리자는 서버에 직접 책임이 있는 회사 직원쯤이고, 엔지니어는 서버를 다루는 기술이 더 뛰어날 수 도 있는 직종이랄까 좀 난해하네요
<autowiz> 유학파 이시니 많이 많이 불러도 되실거 같습니다 부럽~~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 부르다뇨?
<autowiz> 연봉협상시에 연봉을 높에 요구한다는 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 그게 한국도 이제는 유학파 많아서 부르기는 커녕 취업도 힘들다고 들었는데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 다른 회사는 어떤지 잘 모르긴 하는데 저희 회사는 연봉이 짜서 그런지는 몰라도 항상 인력난이라서 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 여기뿐만이 아니라 irc 에서 만나는 그냥 컴 좋아하는 수준의 사람도 구해지지가 않네요. 대학은 졸업했으나 리눅스 명령어는 몇개 알지도 못하는 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 이 동네도 그렇긴 한데, 아무래도 컴 전공하는 학생들이
<Work^Seony> 리눅스보단 프로그래밍에 더 관심이 많더라구요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 실제로 사회에 나가면 인력난이 심한가요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> (고급 인력이 되고싶은
<autowiz> 직업 선호도로는 프로그래머가 월등히 높기는 하더라구요. ㅜㅜ 어떻게보면 프로그래머가 자기 프로그램만 잘 짜면 되지
<Work^Seony> 인력난이 심하다고 하는건, 최상위급 인재들만 그렇구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 고만고만한 레벨은 사람 넘쳐날걸요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아…
<Work^Seony> 미국에서도 구글이나 ibm 같은데서 사람 없어서 난리라고 하는게,
<Work^Seony> 거기 면접 합격률이 1/1000인데,
<autowiz> 싶은데 OS 구조나 뭐 알고리즘 퍼포먼스를 알아야 제대로 프로그래밍이 가능할거같은데 ...  하긴 저는 프로그래밍 보다는 그냥 OS 나 컴이 좋아서
<Work^Seony> 어지간한 천재급 아니면 현장 면접도 보기 힘든 회사요...
<Work^Seony> 지들이 말하는 사람이 없어서 난리라는건, 박사학위야 뭐 당연히 있는 거고,
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아… 다른세계 얘기였군요…
<Work^Seony> 그 중에서도 정말 특출난 사람이 없어서 난리라는 소리에요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 근데, 제가 일하는 곳처럼 월급은 짜도 몸은 좀 편한가요?
<autowiz> 구직자들: 취직하기 힘들다 ( 대형 밴더 같은 회사에 입사하기 너무 힘들다 .)
<autowiz> 구인 업체: 일만한 사람이 없다( 일잘하고 연봉싼 사람  구하기가 힘들다 .)
<sksno1> 취직 이야기 도중 이런 이야기해도 될지 모르겠지만
<sksno1> 혹시 디아3 하시는분 있나요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> @Work^Seony님은 무슨 익 하시나요?
<sksno1> 인벤 정리를 하려는데 버리기엔 아까운 장비들이 있어서
<Work^Seony> 디아3는 피씨판 재미없어서 콘솔판 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 순간 무슨약 하시나요로 읽었네요 ㅎㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> kimej, 시스템 관리자에요
<bridgebot> <kimej> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아
<sksno1> 콘솔판이 나올 줄 알았으면 피씨판 안질렀을텐데 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 피씨판 하긴하는데, 아이템이 너무 안나와서 ㅎㅎ'
<autowiz> 저희 회사는 뭐 그냥 다른회사 만한거 같습니다. 좀 바쁠때 있고 덜 바쁠때 있고
<sksno1> 야만 용사 안쓰는 셋템이 3벌정도 되는데
<sksno1> 필요하신가요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 그나마 있는 캐릭이 야만용사에요 ㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 아.. 아쉽군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 괜찮습니다. 어차피 피씨판 디아블로는 거의 안하다시피해서...
<Work^Seony> 콘솔판 디아도 잘 안하는 판이에요...
<sksno1> 집에서 밤에 잠깐 잠깐 30분 정도 하는데
<sksno1> 그래도 템이 정리안되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럴린 없겠지만, 이브온라인 하시면 제가 좀 도와드리죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 게임들 보면 인베토리 공간이 너무 좁아서 그거 확장하는거 사야하는 상황을 만들어서 돈벌더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<sksno1> 이게 아이템이 계륵같은게 많이 나와서
<sksno1> 버리기엔 아깝고
<sksno1> 쓰기엔 약하고..
<autowiz> 이브도 아이템 현금 거래가 이뤄지나요? 된다면 금액이 장난아니겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 알게모르게 뒤에서 한다고 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 걸리면 밴이라서 좀 무섭지만요...
<Work^Seony> 게임회사 통해서 현금주고 구입하는건 당연히 괜찮은데,
<Work^Seony> 유저끼리 현금으로 사고파는건 절대 금지사항이거든요
<sksno1> 밀매군요
<Work^Seony> 아마 사행성 방지 때문에 그런 것 같기도 하고...
<Work^Seony> 그럴법도 한게,
<Work^Seony> 서브캐피탈급 함선까지는 얼마 안하거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그 이상급부터는 현금을 줘도 부담스러운 가격대라...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 저번에 보니까 게임 아이템 하나때문에 수백이 넘는 돈이 왔다갔다 한다고…
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인 얘긴 아닐 거에요
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인에 그런 아이템은 없어요
<Work^Seony> 이브는, 시동 걸고 함선 끌고 나오는 순간 "나는 언제든지 죽을 수 있다"라는 생각을 해야하는 겜이라서요... 그런 아이템 생기면 큰일납니다...
<Work^Seony> 리니지는 그런 아이템들 많죠 ㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 대항해시대같은겜인가요…
<Work^Seony> 음... 네 대항해시대 같다고 말하면 이해하기 쉽겠네요
<Work^Seony> 우주판 대항해시대 정도?
<Work^Seony> 근데 경제 부분이 현실에 가깝게 구현되어있다는 정도가 좀 다를 거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근하고 집에 와서 이브 키면, 또 다른 직장생활을 하는 느낌? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 흐어~ 퇴근하고 또 직장 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마치, 트럭운전사가 퇴근하고 집에 와서 유로트럭 게임하는 것 같은 느낌적인 느낌? ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 그 게임 회사에 경제고문이 있다는 겜이 그건가…
<Work^Seony> 네 경제고문이 아니라 경제학 박사 3명이 한 부서를 담당하고 있죠
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 완전히 부서가 있어요?
<Work^Seony> 네. 거기서 통화량을 조절하거든요...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 온라인 국가급인가…..
<Work^Seony> 디플레이션이 좀 심하게 생기면, 현금주고 구매할 수 있는 게임아이템의 가격을 세일하거나,
<Work^Seony> NPC가 주는 미션의 보상금액을 올린다거나 하죠
<Work^Seony> 그거 말고도, 아이템 거래가격 변동폭을 1년치 단위로 그래프로 보여준다거나,
<bridgebot> <kimej> 뭔가 대단하네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 게임 하나에 그런것들도 있고…
<Work^Seony> 게임 내 총 재화의 금액과 현금의 총량 등의 보고서를 작성해서 분기별로 발표하고 그래요
<Work^Seony> 되게 신기한게,
<Work^Seony> 이브 내 모든 재화의 총합이, 게임 내 화폐의 3.14배라네요
<sksno1> 뭔가 똑똑한 경제박사들이 계산한 값이겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그렇다보니, 외국에서는 금융쪽에서 일하는 사람들도 이 게임 종종 한다고 해요...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 나중엔 게임 내에 연합(?) 그런곳에서 주식도 벌어질듯 하네요…ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨, 그건 학자들이 계산해서 나오는게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 유저들이 게임을 하면서 생기는 현상인거죠...
<Work^Seony> 네 주식도 있긴 있어요
<Work^Seony> 게임 내에서 유저들이 회사를 차리면 기본적으로 주식이 1천개가 주어지거든요...
<sksno1> 예전에 리니지 아덴 환율이 리니지 내에 아덴의 총량에 따라 변동되는거 보고 엄청 신기했는데요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 헉…
<Work^Seony> 거기서 CEO, CTO, CIO, 디렉터 등의 직책을 주죠...
<sksno1> 진정 보이지 않는 손이 있구나
<Work^Seony> 근데 회사를 강탈당하는 일을 당하지 않기 위해서 보통 주식은 잘 안줘요
<Work^Seony> 직책별로 접근할 수 있는 정보도 따로 있고
<sksno1> 너무 현실 같으면 현실서 받는 스트레스도 그대로 받을꺼 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 경제 관련된 부분은 현실이랑 아주 흡사하게 잘 구현했어요
<Work^Seony> 네 그래서, 또 다른 직장생활하는 느낌이라죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이브 유저들끼리 쓰는 단어 중에 RL이라고 있꺼든요 Real Life
<Work^Seony> RL때문에 바빴다 이렇게 말해요
<Work^Seony> 하도 혼동되서 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 이브 유저들은 복지 좋은 회사로 많이 몰리기도 하고,
<Work^Seony> 힘있는 회사를 좀 선호하죠..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 진짜 세계를 보는듯한 느낌이…
<Work^Seony> 이브 한국 유저 중 유명한 유저 한 분이 생산직종에 계신데 그 분이 그렇더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 게임 내에서 광 캐는 유저들이 1차 산업을 담당하는 유저들이라 굉장히 중요한 유저들인데,
<Work^Seony> 걔네들이 다른 유저들한테 퍽치기 많이 당해서 시장에 광물이 적게 풀리면, 생산하는 본인도 힘들어진다고..
<Work^Seony> 근데 또 웃기는게, 대형 카르텔들이 그런 기회를 놓치지 않고 광물을 전량 매입해버려요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 난리나는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 생산을 안해봐서 모르겠지만, 생산하는 사람들끼리 단가 경쟁하느라 서로 협박하고 많이 그런다더군요...
<bridgebot> <kimej> 어렵네요…
<Work^Seony> 어려워요... 많이 어려운 게임입니다...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 현실 같다고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 북한이 뭔 미사일 실험 하나 또 했나보네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 김정은이 핵 개발 완료기한을 2017년 말까지로 잡아놨었다는걸 봤는데, 올해 안에 못만들면 거기 과학자들 전원 아오지행인가...
<sksno1> 여기저기 떠도는 소문에 의하면
<sksno1> 이미 방사능 유출로
<sksno1> 과학자들 아오지 가지 않아도 금방 죽을꺼라고 합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 얼마 전에 jsa 넘어온 애도 기생충 득실하는 수준이니...
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 14.04 서버들도 2019년 5월이면 전부 다 갈아엎어야하는군요...  지금 관리하는 서버들 전부 14.04라서, 19년은 전쟁 치르게 생겼네요...
<drake_kr> 우분투가 꺼려지는 이유
<drake_kr> 단 하나의 이유
<autowiz> 전쟁을 미리 좀 나눠서 치루느냐 한방에 하느냐 선택을 하셔야 겠네요
<jason_KR> auto wiz: 무슨 말씀? ㅎ
<jason_KR> 아~ 판올림? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아마 그럴거 같습니다. postgres 가 17.04 에서 버젼업이 되면서
<autowiz> 마이그래이션 작업을 했더니 10시간이 훅~ ㅠㅠ  알게모르게 버그나 차이점 때문에 손볼곳이 생길 수 도 있고
<autowiz> 어짜피 서니 초고수 님 께서 계획을 잘 잡아서 계획대로 하시겠지만 ㅎㅎ 작업량이 상당하긴 할거 같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 동물 정도는 가볍게 속이는 시대 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfJUciAxxyo
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 어벤저스 인피니티 워 트레일러 나왔군요 https://youtu.be/6ZfuNTqbHE8
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-11-30
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 고해상도 울트라와이드 모니터는 아직까지 가격이 쎄군요...
<Work^Seony> 이번에 하나 사볼까 했는데 아직 4k tv보다 가격이 비싸니 내년을 노려봐야겠네요...
<samahui_ws> 얼마나 하나요? 국내보다는 싸게 나왔을거 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 한 $600 정도 하는 거 같아요 34인치 LG꺼요
<Work^Seony> 해상도는 3440x1440
<Work^Seony> 34인치 달고 2560x1080은 너무한거 같아서...
<samahui_ws> 60만원 정도네요
<Work^Seony> 네... 커브드라서 그런지는 모르겠지만 아직 좀 비싼 거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ 전 1920짜리 34인치 여섯대 쓰는데요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 해상도가 높은게 좋은데 그 해상도 그대로 쓰면 안구 건조와 이제 노안도 슬슬 시작되어가는지 눈이 너무 피곤하고 아파요
<Work^Seony> 집에서요?
<samahui_ws> 그냥 fhd정도에 만족하면서 살려고요
<samahui_ws> 네 집이요
<Work^Seony> 헐 집에서 뭔 모니터를 그리 많이 쓰세요?
<samahui_ws> 회사도 6대 묶어 놨는데 회사는 uhd구요
<samahui_ws> 그냥 욕심이죠
<samahui_ws> 회사랑 비슷한 환경 만들어 놓고 싶은
<Work^Seony> 근데 1440 쓰다가 갑자기 1080 쓰면 좁더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 하지만 현실은 알다시피 ... 노트북으로 주로 작업합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프로그래밍할 때 아무래도 에디터랑 웹브라우저랑 채팅창이랑 3개 다 같이 띄워놓고 싶은 마음도 있고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 채팅을 끊어야하는디 ㅋ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 채팅창 작게 만들어서 에디터 사이에 썪어 놨어요
<samahui_ws> 당당하게 채팅하죠
<Work^Seony> 1920 1080에 채팅창 들어갈 공간이 있어요?
<samahui_ws> 저도 에디터랑 브라우져 거기다 가끔 동영상 보는것 땜시 ... 그리고 작업할때 참고할 자료들 띄우고 하면 모니터 많아도 많은대로 다 쓰게 되더라고요
<samahui_ws> 그래서 모니터 여섯대 인거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 사실 지금 1440p짜리 모니터 2대 쓰는데, 이걸 한 대로 줄이고 싶어서 울트라 와이드 알아보고 있었거든요
<Work^Seony> 대형모니터 2개가 몸에 무리가 많이 오는거 같더라구요
<samahui_ws> 하지만 아까도 말씀더렸지만 결국은 노트북 FHD에서 그냥저냥 화면 전환하면서 쓰고 있는게 현실이죠
<samahui_ws> 네 모니터 많으니까 목이 아파요
<samahui_ws> 가끔 커서 찾는것도 귀찮아지고 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래서 한대만 쓰려니 울트라와이드에 고해상도로 딱 한대만 놓고싶어서 알아보는데 아직 좀 비싸네요
<Work^Seony> 올해까지는 대충 쓰고, 내년엔 꼭 사려구요
<samahui_ws> 아직은 좀 비싸네요
<samahui_ws> 전 노트북을 작은놈 하나 남기고 다 처분하고 초 고해상도에 15~17인치 모델 하나 들일까 생각중입니다
<samahui_ws> 근데... 사고쳐서 허가가 안나올듯해요
<samahui_ws> 노트북 개조하는데 빠져서 요즘 쓸대 없는 제품 몇대 들였는데 그분께서 눈치 채셨습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 한대씩 보시면 눈치 못채는걸 쫙 늘어놓고 작업하는데 아이가 문을 확 열고 들어와서 그만... 걸리고 말았네요
<samahui_ws> 사무실에 숨겼어야 하는건데... ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 그분은 무섭습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 많이 무섭습니다
<samahui_ws> TT
<samahui_ws> 맛점들 하세요
<samahui_ws> 일이 있어서 나중에 올께요~
<Ubuntu1414> hello
<jason_KR> ^^
<Ubuntu1414>  Are you Korean?
<jason_KR> yes
<Ubuntu1414> nice to meet you
<jason_KR> ASL ?
<Ubuntu1414> 아뇨 한국인입니다
<jason_KR> Age, Sex, Location ?
<jason_KR> 근데, 왜 반말=영어루 물어봐(요)? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다, 환영합니다.
<drake_kr> Work^Seony: 말씀드렸듯이 uhd를 모니터로 쓰실라믄 최소 40인치 이상은 하시는게 좋습니다
<drake_kr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOyfZex7B3E 바이너리에서 프로그램을 뽑아서 재정렬이 가능한 사람이 있군요 미친놈
<drake_kr> 아무리 밉스라고 해도 그렇지..
<bridgebot> <kimej> 최근 애플워치 시리즈 3을 샀는데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 역시 워치는 장난감이었네요…
<drake_kr> 오
<bridgebot> <kimej> 판떼기로 된 장난감(아이패드)를 살지 손목에 감는 장난감(워치)를 살지 고민하다 애플워치는 좀 덜 장난감이지 않나 싶어서 샀는데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 그래도 뭔가 앱등이 룩이 완성되는게 나쁘진 않네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 루미아가 망해서... ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아.. 루미아…
<bridgebot> <kimej> RIP
<drake_kr> 마소충이라
<drake_kr> 프로 + 스튜디오 + 루미아 + 밴드2
<ircCloud^Seony> drake_kr: 근데 40인치 이상을 눈 앞에 놓으면 화면이 한 눈에 다 안들어와서 불편하지 않아요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 갑자기 궁금해진건데
<bridgebot> <kimej> 리눅스의 적은 마소일까요 애플일까요
<pchero_work> 리눅스의 적이란 무엇일까요?
<drake_kr> 음... 안보이는거보단 훨 낫죠
<drake_kr> 리눅스의 적이라..
<pchero_work> 리눅스의 적은 마소라고... 예전에는 유머를 많이 만들었지만
<pchero_work> 좀 진지하게 생각하면 리눅스의 적은 없었던 것 같습니다. 그저 경쟁자만 있었을 뿐..
<pchero_work> 사실.. 경쟁도 그다지 치열하진 않았던 것 같아요.
<pchero_work> 흠.. 경쟁도 그렇게 기를 쓰고 하지 않았다고 느껴지네요.
<pchero_work> 음.. 정말로 경쟁했다면 아마도, 어제의 리눅스? :)
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 디자이너?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 저는 16.10이 아닐까 싶습니다…
<bridgebot> <kimej> 아 윗불이 먼저 써버리셨네…
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 리눅스의 적은 레거시…?
<drake_kr> 새로운 버전
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 드라이버 안주는 벤더들?
<drake_kr> nvidia 뽁유
<drake_kr> !?!?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 신버전 리눅스는 이쁘니까 차라리 구버전 리눅스를 적으로 삼겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-01
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 화면이 커지면  한눈에 안들어오기는  하는거같습니다.
<autowiz> 다만 많은 사람들이 모니터 하나로 부족해서
<autowiz> 2~3개의 모니터를 쓰는데 고해상도의 큰 모니터를 쓰면 모니터 바깥라인에 있는 프레임 이 없어지는거라 화면 배치나 눈이 이동하는 거리 등이 개선 될 수도 있을거같습니다. 단점도 당연히 있긴 할거같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 제가 여기서 여러번 강조했지만, 27인치 2개를 나란히 세우면 목이 엄청 아퍼요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 화면당 프로그램 하나씩 전체화면으로 놓고 쓰는게 편한사람도 있고 저처럼 사로 조금씩 겹치게 미친듯이 널어놓고 쓰는사람도 있는데
<autowiz> 전자의 경우 모니터가 여러개가 있는게 좋을 수 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 근데 신기한게, 차라리 모니터 2개는 그래도 괜찮아요
<autowiz> 여러개 보다 저는 가끔 배치하다가 잘못되서 화면 두개 사이에 키보드가 놓여버렸는데 메인으로 쓰는 화면을 왼쪽으로 해도 목이 아프고
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 정중앙으로 바라보는 모니터가 하나 있다는게 굉장히 차이가 크거든요
<autowiz> 오른쪽으로 해도 목이 아프더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 네 그게 제가 말씀드린거 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 그렇게 쓰면 목이 아프고, 오히려 모니터 3개를 쓰는건 좀 괜찮아요.
<Work^Seony> 아 위에 제가 차라리 모니터 2개는 괜찮다고 쓴거 오타에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 3개
<Work^Seony> 오히려 3개는 괜찮은게, 정면에 하나를 바라보고 나머지 양 옆에 사이드는 부담이 덜하거든요
<autowiz> 가끔 보는거는 몰라도 항상 손,얼굴,화면은 일직선상에 있어야 하는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 네~ 맞습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래서 서니님은 6개를 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 요즘 고민하는 부분도, 듀얼모니터를 그대로 쓰되, 하나는 정중앙에 두고, 다른 하나를 사이드에 두는걸 고민 중이거든요...
<Work^Seony> 6개짜리는 모니터링 용으로 한쪽 구석에서 돌아가고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 34인치 wqhd 모니터 사서 그걸로 이브온라인을... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 uhd 1개로 바꿀까 하는데 PC 가 2~3 대 이다보니 독립적인 모니터가 있는게 나은가 싶기도 하고 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> 29인치 였나 LG 2560x1080 써봤는데 좀 특이한 화면이 나오긴 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 영화볼때는 딱좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 29인치인데 1080이면... 옆으로 많이 길군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그거 21:9 비율 맞죠?
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 12월에는 16일에 송년회를 열고자 합니다. 12월 14일 까지 신청을 받습니다. 많이 참석해 주세요. :slightly_smiling_face: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/permalink/1501288749908967/
<autowiz> 아마 맞을겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그게 영화랑 같은 비율이라고 하는거 같더라구요...
<bridgebot> <youngbin> https://ubuntu-kr.github.io/events/2017/11/28/year-end-party.html
<Work^Seony> 근데 2560이면 3등분해서 쓰기 어중간하네요...
<Work^Seony> 제 썬더볼트 디스플레이가 2560x1440인데, 이것도 쓰다보면 좁거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 3440x1440을...
<autowiz> 중소기업 2560 x 1440 이 가성비가 제일 좋은거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 전 지금 쓰는게 2560x1440이라... 언제가 됐던 다음번에 구입하는 모니터는 무조건 3440x1440 이상으로 살려구요
<Work^Seony> 저 엑스박스하는 분들 채팅방 가면, 다들 최소 나이가 30대다보니 40대 중반 넘으신 분들은 이번에 출시한 엑스박스원 엑스 때문에 4k에 HDR되는 모니터 지를려고 하시더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 역시 나만 빼고 다 부자... ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 4k+hdr은 최소 150만원이 넘거든요
<Work^Seony> hdr이 확실히 눈뽕은 좋더라구요
<bridgebot> <justice21.com> 반갑습니다
<bridgebot> <draco> 29인치 쓸때 화면 다 안보인다고 했지만 적응하니 이것도 뭐....(대신 작은 모니터는 불편해짐)
<PotatoGim> 음... 송년회 일자는 어떻게 되는지 알 수 있을까요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 송년회 가고싶지만…..
<PotatoGim> 아, 행사 기간이 나와있군요;
<jason_KR> 아이고2 ㅋ
<autowiz> I go .  저는 갑니다~  . ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 저는 xrdp 화면 안보이는 현상으로 일주일째 씨름 중. ㅠㅠ
<sksno1> 혹시 유니티를 띄우시려하시나요?
<sksno1> 성공한다면 저에게도 조언좀 .....
<sksno1> kde는 해봤는데 유니티나 그놈은 못띄우겠더라고요
<jason_KR> 유니티는 성공한 사람이 없다는 버그 보고 뿐.
<jason_KR> lxde, xfce, kde, mate 등은 쉽게 되고요.
<jason_KR> 1604 이후 유니티는 성공한 사람이 없다는 버그 보고 뿐. 그놈은 성공사례 있고요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 이메일을 보았습니다 송년회 하신다고요 다들 좋으시겠어요;
<soyeomul> 전 여기 경북 울진군에서 볏짚작업 완전히 끝내놓고 이쪽 친구들과 후배들과 한잔 기울여야겠어요
<soyeomul> 그나저나 모임장소가 서교동이더군요
<soyeomul> 서교동은 저랑 인연이 있는 동네랍니다..
<soyeomul> 제가 서울에 있을때 서교동에 있었거등요
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> 내일부터 삼사일정도 볏짚 짜투리 수거작업 합니다
<soyeomul> 귀퉁이 같은 곳에 세세하게 놓친 볏짚 짜투리를 수거하는 일입니다
<soyeomul> 이만 자러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-02
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<mittens> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<mittens> 요번에 우분투 업그레이드 했어요. 터미날 사용해서 하는거 배워서 겨우 했어요. 그리고 지금은 TOR browser 다운하려고 하는데 우분투 메인에서 물어봐서 터미날에서 커맨드 찍어서 하는데 잘 안돼요... 프로세싱 하다가 다 됐다는 말은 없고 끝에 반짝반짝해요
<mittens> 오 드렉님..
<drake_kr> 업그레이드를 해내시다니
<drake_kr> 대단하시네요
<mittens> 그래서 또 물어봤더니 드렉토리 두개 만들라고 해서 했는데 그냥 잠잠하네요..
<mittens> 감사합니다
<mittens> 톨 브라우져 다운하고, 그담에 스팀 다운해서 카운터 스트라익 게임할려구요
<mittens> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/GqwvvdFk/
<mittens> tor browser 다운하는게 원래 좀 복잡한지요
<bridgebot> <dididy> 안녕하세요!
<bridgebot> <kimej> 반갑습니다!
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot> <kimej> https://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org/index.php/우분투한국커뮤니티_대전_지역팀
<bridgebot> <kimej> 오늘 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 대전 지역팀 운영회의하고 변경된 내용입니다
<bridgebot> <kimej> 혹시 더 추가할만한거나 수정할 내용 있으면 알려주세요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 오 문서 깔끔하게 잘 정리 하셨네요
<bridgebot> <kimej> 감사합니다 :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot> <fmowl> 모바일에서 배너가 너무 길게 나오네요.
<bridgebot> <kimej> 해결해보려고 찾아 봤습니다만 사이즈를 유동적으로 조절할 수 있는 방법이 없는것같아서 알아보고 있습니다.
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 좋은 저녁입니다 안녕하세요!
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> hacknet 재밌으려나
<drake_kr> 아놔 팅기다니
#ubuntu-ko 2017-12-03
<ugly> 하이
<ugly> 아무도 없나요?
<bridgebot> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot> <cyclone5989> 너무 늦게 대답하는거 같군요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 좋은 저녁입니다
<soyeomul> 오늘 올해 볏짚작업 완전히 끝냈습니다.
<soyeomul> 마음이 홀가분합니다 아아아
<soyeomul> 11인치 노트북과 14인치 노트북 차이가 많이 나나요?
<soyeomul> 써보신분 계신지요 둘다
<soyeomul> 차이점을 듣고 싶어요
<soyeomul> 이맥스를 띄우고 옆에 터미널 프로그램을 하나더 띄우려면 11인치는 아무래도 작겠죠?
<soyeomul> 코딩하시는 분들에게 여쭙니다
<soyeomul> 코딩하실때 모니터 화면이 작으면 작업할때 답답한가요? 아님 그렇게 큰 영향을 받지 않는지요
<soyeomul> 여러가지로 궁금하기도 하고 생각들을 듣고 싶어서요
<soyeomul> 11인치 노트북을 하나 선주문 넣었어요
<soyeomul> 헌데 요즘 14인치 노트북은 어떨까 하고 계속 고민중입니다
<soyeomul> 너무 작지는 않을까하구요 11인치
<ircCloud^Seony> 작으면 작을수록 아쉽죠...
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 그럼 11인치 보다 더 큰게 좋을 수 있다는 얘기죠~?
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 늘상 그렇지 않나요? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아...
<ircCloud^Seony> 11인치 쓰다가 14인치 보면 분명 시원시원한게 더 좋아보일테고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 코딩하다보면, 스크린사이즈가 쫌만 더 컸으면... 하는 생각이 자주 들잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 27인치 써도 그러는데요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 음 27인치는 텔레비젼 아닌가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 34인치 모니터도 많은데요
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 알겠습니다 결정에 도움을 주셨어요 서니님 고마워요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 이번에 34인치짜리 모니터 하나 사고싶었는데 아직 가격이... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 제 의견을 너무 고려하시면 안되는게... 저는 그냥 "모니터는 클수록 좋다"라는걸 얘기한 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ 다 좋아요 이래도 좋고 저래도 좋구요
<bridgebot> <youngbin> 집에서만 데스크탑 대용으로 쓰신다면 15인치 이상 하셔도 괜찮고. 휴대를 하신다면 13~14인치가 적당하다고 생각합니다. 11인치는 너무 작은 거 같아요. 요즘 나오는 노트북들은 화면 테두리가 크기가 크게 줄어서 요즘 나오는 13인치 짜리가 예전 11인치 만 할거에요.
<soyeomul> 고마워요 회장님;
<soyeomul> 도움이 되었어요~
<bridgebot> <youngbin> :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot> <draco> 30 Best Linux Games On Steam You Should Play in 2017 https://itsfoss.com/best-linux-games-steam/
<drake_kr> 차 있으시면 큰거 쓰시고 차 앖으시면 크기 상관없이 가벼운가
<drake_kr> 아.. 가셨군
<drake_kr> 돈좀 되면 서피스
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요:)
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-25
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ  자료 검색하다가 pchero 님이 쓰신글을 봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> on HelloTalk I help a Coreen woman to speak French. She reads "le petit prince" and have difficulties with some words :)
<foxmask> Korean*
<foxmask> I did not find how to write this sentence in Hangul :/
<jason_KR> hi~ ^^ What words?
<foxmask> "I help a korean woman to speak in french"
<jason_KR> 나는 불어로 말하도록 한국여인들 돕습니다.
<jason_KR> 나는 프랑스어로 말하도록 한국여자를 도와줍니다.
<foxmask> 고맙습니다
<foxmask> why 들 after 여인 and not like 여자를 ?
<jason_KR> 나는 프랑스어로 말하도록 한국여자"를" 도와줍니다. "들"은 나의 오타 = mis typing, sorry.
<foxmask> or why no 은 vs 를
<foxmask> ah n othat is wrong :)
<jason_KR> 나는 불어로 말하도록 한국여인"을" 돕습니다.
<jason_KR> 여자, 여인, 여성      다 비슷해요. ^^
<jason_KR> 한글에는 6단계의 존칭(?) 높이 낮이가 있다고 fox mask 가 말했지요?
<foxmask> not me ; the book I read :)
<foxmask> "Le Coréen pour les nuls" - "Korean for dummies"
<jason_KR> 하하하    예. ^^   사실, 나도 놀랬어요.
<foxmask> I will take a snapshot of the page if you want
<jason_KR> No No No, engugh
<foxmask> ok :D
<foxmask> currently I read 3 forms ; Friendly, formal, informal
<foxmask> exemple ?
<jason_KR> 4 Xmple; IMHO; friendly (여인) formal (여성) in-F (여자)
<foxmask> 가다 => 가셔, 가세요, 가십니다
<foxmask> something like that
<jason_KR> exactly ^^
<foxmask> so all I learn is in that way
<foxmask> it's in "korean for dummies" + another book "Korean elementary"
<jason_KR> 예, "다양한" 번역이 있을 수 있다고 생각해요.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-26
<jason_KR> fox mask: "I help a korean woman to speak in french" >> 나는 프랑스에 있는 한국여자가 말하도록 돕습니다' 가 맞아요. 어제는 내 실수 입니다.  미안합니다.
<samahui-web> 안녕하세요
<samahui-web> 맛점들 하세요~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> jason_KR: no worry :)
<samahui> 조용하군요
<foxmask> samahui: 예
<foxmask> 지구 반대편의 밤 ^^
<samahui> 지구 반대편이면 낮 아닌간요? 아 한국에 안계시는거군요?
<foxmask> ㅋㅋㅋ 한국의 디아스포라는 세계 곳곳에 있습니다. :)
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-27
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세료~
<Seok> 안녕하세여
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 제가 답장 늦었네요
<soyeomul> 잠시 전자메일 확인하느라 늦었어요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요 석님^^
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오오!
<soyeomul> 아이하나녺쓰님 꾸벅;;
<soyeomul> 아따 이만 들어가보야할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루 되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-28
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으아아 깃랩 계속 503 페이지 뜨네유
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<razGon__> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-29
<UbuntuKrSlack2> <douksini> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon__> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/QNoqfpoz/image.png
<razGon__> 날씨 좋습니다.
<razGon__> 추운날씨 14도.
<test> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<cliff3> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 맛있는 금요일 저녁 드시고 즐거운 주말 맞이하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-11-30
<foxmask> o/
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<Seony> ipeter: 헐 오랫만에 오셨네요
<Seony> 그동안 잘 지내셨어요?
<ipeter> 네 잘 지내고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-12-01
<soyeomul> Rnqkr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 한국 미러 추가하는거 어데서 하나요?
<soyeomul> 기본값으로 해둔상태로 계속 apt-get update; apt-get upgrade 를 하고 있었는데...
<soyeomul> 파여폭스를 업그레이드 하는데... 한숨 자다 일어났어요...
<soyeomul> 내려받는데 한시간... 아아아.......
<twinsenbrim> 여기 미러 되나요? 되면 한국이라서 빠를텐데 http://mirror.kakao.com/
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 오!!
<twinsenbrim> vi나 nano 에디터로 source list 파일을 편집해서 mirror.kakao.com을 추가하면 된다는데 (저는 안 해봐서 잘 모르겠습니다) https://wnw1005.tistory.com/26
<soyeomul> 오랜만입니다 구석기님^^
<twinsenbrim> 옙 오랜만이죠 :-)
<soyeomul> 넵 카카오 한번 써볼께요^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<twinsenbrim> 옙 꾸벅 빠른 속도로 잘 되길 바랩니다~
<soyeomul> ^^
<twinsenbrim> GUI 에서도 software update 에서 그냥 mirror.kakao.com 선택할 수 있게 되어 있네요.
<soyeomul> 좀 전에 해보니... mirror.kakao.com 은 무슨 에러가 뜨서 그냥 ftp.harukasan.org 로 바꾸어서 후후다닥 일처리 했습니다;;;
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 오늘은 이만 자러가볼께요
<soyeomul> 구석기님 그리고 모두들 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 구석기님 존밤되세요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<twinsenx> 옙 편히 굳 나잇
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
